# Steam



## ico (Nov 26, 2010)

*Some basic information about Steam*
Steam is a content delivery platform developed by Valve. You get a Steam account. You buy a game and it is tied to your account. You can download it as many times you want and from anywhere. No CD or DVD required. You are allowed to take back-up of you games on any media you want, but you have to log-in into Steam to play your games. You can only log-in from one location at a time.

*List of retail games which can be registered on Steam:* *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601



ico said:


> *1)* You register a Steam ID
> *2)* You like a game. You buy that using your Credit Card and you can download as many times as you want using your Steam ID from any part of the world.
> *3)* You have to log-in to your Steam account to play your games.
> *4)* Offline mode also exists given that you have logged into your Steam account atleast ONE time before on that particular machine with your password saved.
> ...





ico said:


> You take the back-up using Steam's back-up feature which creates a "dump" at the location you want. And then you restore the game from the dump using Steam's restore feature.
> 
> Saved games are to be backed-up manually. Copy-Paste the save files.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Not really much of sale. There are limited titles on discount  I want Half Life 1 Anthology with a discount really :/ Got to wait till christmas


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

HFs we on sale yesterday. You missed it. But you can buy a pack of 6 at a good discount.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Batman, is it multilayer?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

No.. batman just has leader board support. And It isn't much of a discount, either way. We can get a GOTY hard copy which as 3d support for 699INR.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



vamsi_krishna said:


> No.. batman just has leader board support. And It isn't much of a discount, either way. We can get a GOTY hard copy which as 3d support for 699INR.



now what is GOTY?


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Use Google for such little things.

It's Game of the Year anyways.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 27, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Gollum said:


> now what is GOTY?



Game of The Year Edition. A special copy that includes all the things that were released after the release of the game.. Like DLCs, patches, etc. Including the Retail game.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

I got my copy of *Left 4 Dead 2 @ $5.* 7 hours remaining.

*CS:S 6-pack* is also available *@ $25.*

---

*29 Nov, 2010*

*Orange Box @ $7.50.* - Half Life 2, HL2: Ep1, HL2: Ep2, Portal, Team Fortress 2 ---- *MUST HAVE*

*World of Goo @ $2.50.* - just buying it.


----------



## Joker (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

world of goo


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> I got my copy of *Left 4 Dead 2 @ $5.* 7 hours remaining.
> 
> *CS:S 6-pack* is also available *@ $25.*
> 
> ...



Mode of payment as I can only do debit card payment.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

I used a Credit Card.

You can use a Debit Card too, I think. Should be a Visa or Mastercard.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^Maestrocard here :/


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

do you have Paypal then?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Can you buy on behalf of me ? I'll send you the amount.

Left for dead 2 and World of Goo


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Can you buy on behalf of me ? I'll send you the amount.
> 
> Left for dead 2 and World of Goo


Can't do that. Already made a lot of purchases this week...Domain renewal + hosting etc. 

Wait for Christmas. There will be one more sale.

*Left for Dead 2 back @ $19.99.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

K.

Where is your domain ?


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Where is your domain ?


a silly *.in* domain with my first name. :<


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^add some content.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

The orange box is a must have! Gonna get it.
Last day of the sale guys.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Fvck L4D, World of Goo at $2.5 is a fvcking steal. Just got it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^the game is absolutely awesome. Congo on the buy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Fvck L4D, World of Goo at $2.5 is a fvcking steal. Just got it



Either you stop using 'fcvk' or Imma ban you.  And get L4D if you can. ico bought it, I'm buying it and if one more folk buys it then we can do a four player co-op with is immense fun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^Is L4D SP campaign good???


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

For the note, I've bought L4D2 not L4D. 


SunnyChahal said:


> Either you stop using 'fcvk' or Imma ban you.  And get L4D if you can. ico bought it, I'm buying it and if one more folk buys it then we can do a four player co-op with is immense fun.


His machine can't handle it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



KaranTh85 said:


> ^^Is L4D SP campaign good???



No, but multiplayer is.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

so when can we play l4d2. someone create a thread 



_


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

*Metro 2033 @ $10.*



DigitalDude said:


> so when can we play l4d2. someone create a thread


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/12...ead-left-4-dead-2-multiplayer-partaayy-2.html


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Would the prices go down for L4D2 this Christmas, hoping Debit Card works.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



dinjo_jo said:


> Would the prices go down for L4D2 this Christmas, hoping Debit Card works.


Usually they do.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 3, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

hey is the sale over?? i didnt know about this . 
will there be another sale? fk man pls sum1 tell me date and time when i can get games for low price


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 3, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^^ wait for christmas and new year sale 



_


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

yup, this was the pre-season sale.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

hey can anyone tell me where can i buy sealed pack games on internet delivered to home? i use ebay but i cant find bad company 2 there.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> hey can anyone tell me where can i buy sealed pack games on internet delivered to home? i use ebay but i cant find bad company 2 there.


www.nextworld.in
www.intencity.in


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Quick question, does you Debit Card need to be an International one to purchase stuff off Steam?


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Quick question, does you Debit Card need to be an International one to purchase stuff off Steam?


Debit cards = troublesome. Don't you have a CC?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Quick question, does you Debit Card need to be an International one to purchase stuff off Steam?



yes. should be VISA or MASTERCARD. and not VISA-ELECTRON or MAESTRO 



_


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Debit cards = troublesome. Don't you have a CC?


Hells no! I would prefer a Debit Card over a Credit Card any day. 



			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> yes. should be VISA or MASTERCARD. and not VISA-ELECTRON or MAESTRO


Well I have 3 debit cards. My ICICI and HDFC cards are both Master Card(s). Whereas, my Citibank card is a Maestro card. So how does this work?


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

You should either have a credit card or Paypal $$ to buy games from steam. As you have HDFC bank a/c Subscribe to internet banking and Use Virtual Credit Card(VCC).


----------



## sasuke (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> www.nextworld.in
> www.intencity.in



bad company 2 not there too


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> bad company 2 not there too


Wait for Christmas and buy on Steam then. Currently, Battlefield: BC2 is @ $29.99.


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> bad company 2 not there too



here.. BF:BC2  

*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW3597


----------



## sasuke (Dec 7, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Robin van Persie said:


> here.. BF:BC2
> 
> nextworld.in: Buy Battlefield: Bad Company 2 in India



Bro i had checked this but the product is not in stock. i would have replied earlier but the site nextworld was offline.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent @ $9.99* for the weekend.

Over.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 10, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

was there any discount on bisoshock 2


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> was there any discount on bisoshock 2


Not as yet.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

*Left 4 Dead 2* is back *@ $4.99*

Over.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

guys any idea when chrismas sales are gonna start?


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

*Metro 2033 @ $9.99
Just Cause 2 @ $7.49*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

Dont forget *Killing Floor* @ $5.10


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> *Metro 2033 @ $9.99
> *



Already got this, though not from Steam.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

thanks ico bro!!!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

*Football Manager 2011 @ $27.99* - 30% off


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> *Left 4 Dead 2* is back *@ $4.99*
> 
> Over.


What the....? Dam it! Not again. 

Someone please kick me the next time this deal pops up, will ya?


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

God, get me my CC soon :/

ICO what is the procedure. Suppose you buy some game then you download that game as ISO or a setup folder and that too as many times as you want with not throttle in download speed ? What about protection mechanism, shitty DRM etc ?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> God, get me my CC soon :/
> 
> ICO what is the procedure. Suppose you buy some game then you download that game as ISO or a setup folder and that too as many times as you want with not throttle in download speed ? What about protection mechanism, shitty DRM etc ?


You buy a game and you can download it as many times as you want from anywhere without any throttling. You will NOT be downloading an ISO. Steam just downloads and saves those games inside its folder. Automated process. You can take back-up of the games using Steam on an external hard disk, CD or DVD. The down-point is you have to log-in into Steam to play those games. They are tied to your account. Offline mode exists, but still you have to log-in once. Also, Steam updates tend to get irritating.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

@faun
instead of describing anything I will just say steam is awesome once you get in 

everything else will seem prehistoric afterwards like buying a game from retail and installing  having games cheap here is the only advantage to buy retail.



_


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> You buy a game and you can download it as many times as you want from anywhere without any throttling. You will NOT be downloading an ISO. Steam just downloads and saves those games inside its folder. Automated process. You can take back-up of the games using Steam on an external hard disk, CD or DVD. The down-point is you have to log-in into Steam to play those games. They are tied to your account. Offline mode exists, but still you have to log-in once. Also, Steam updates tend to get irritating.


So, anyone with can play the games with my account ?
Is it good for games over 10GBs as corruption of data can occur due to disruption in net connection ? 
Can I change the location of steam folder or can I split that folder over multiple partitions ?
Thanks for the clarifications. It will be good if you can add the same info in first post.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^^

* yes. but at a time the account can be logged into from only one computer.
* no problems of that sort. steam will automatically resume when net connection is disrupted. you can also run the integrity test of the game cache if you want to.
* you can install steam in which ever drive you want to but cannot split that over diff. partitions.



_


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^The game downloaded will be ready to run or an installation has to be done before you can play the game.

Last question IMO...haha. Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^ It will get downloaded and just work. No installation will be required.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

As for DRM , yes it has DRM. IIRC valve has stated it has the master key for the DRM, and in case Valve goes out, they'll release you the games.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> ^^ It will get downloaded and just work. No installation will be required.


That's perfect 

And do I get the keys for the game so that I can play the game procured from other media/sources.



Liverpool_fan said:


> As for DRM , yes it has DRM. IIRC valve has stated it has the master key for the DRM, and in case Valve goes out, they'll release you the games.



Sounds reasonable then ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> And do I get the keys for the game so that I can play the game procured from other media/sources.


If you mean to use Steam purchased games outside Steam, then no you cannot, mostly. In case you want to add a retail purchased games to be authenticated by Steam, then it's up to the developer of the software really.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*

^^:frownface:

Anyway, I will see the optimal way then.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> And do I get the keys for the game so that I can play the game procured from other media/sources.


You don't get any serial key with Steam games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You do get sl. keys if you buy any retail version of any steam game. Like mafia 2, you need to activate the game via sl key in steam and then only the installation proceeds.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

**support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i don't get what you are trying to say. what i said is right afaik


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What Jojo said is correct for the games in the list.
The opposite is not true however. If you buy a game via Steam, you don't get a retail copy or any CD-key, you only get the game authorized to your account.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

One thing, can I add someone as a friend who has no games in his account (except those HL2 freebie games)???



jojothedragon said:


> i don't get what you are trying to say. what i said is right afaik


My point is that you can buy CoD4 both retail and on Steam. Registering CoD4 retail on steam will not work.

Only the retail games in my list can be registered with Steam.



Faun said:


> Already got this, though not from Steam.


I think you should be able to register Metro 2033 with your Steam account using the key if you want to.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> What Jojo said is correct for the games in the list.
> The opposite is not true however. If you buy a game via Steam, you don't get a retail copy or any CD-key, you only get the game authorized to your account.



certain games in steam have cd keys like when I purchased dirt2 in steam it came with a cd key which had to be entered in the 'games for windows live' screen in the game... though it's tied to my steam account


_


----------



## sasuke (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey guys pls everyone having a steam account here pls give me your steam friend id so i can add you in steam in my friends list


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> hey guys pls everyone having a steam account here pls give me your steam friend id so i can add you in steam in my friends list


Post your ID here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134533-share-your-steam-psn-xbl-xfire-etc-ids-here.html

Also, get mine from there. ^^

*Edit:* I've sent you a request on Steam. Please accept it.  Congrats on your Metro 2033 purchase.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thanx ico


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Christmas sale starts.

I suggest getting the Valve Complete Pack for $25. It has everything.

*Edit:* They made it $50 now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

[NOPARSE]
This is a crazy offer...And if I purchase it I'll most probably get extra copies HL2, HL2E1, HL2E2, HL2M, HL2:LC, Portal, TF2, and DoD:S probably to give away 
I actually need only HL2:Antology@7.5, but this offer is too tempting :/
[/NOPARSE]


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ No, you'll only get extra copies for HL2 and HL2:EP1.

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656

Read the link before you make any decision.

*and a big edit....**Valve Complete Pack is $50 now.* May be they made a mistake. [Discussion: *forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1665737 ]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

awww I missed it then :/

Whoever got *that* deal had a steal :/

Still $50 is a great deal if you don't any Valve game. Not for me though.

Anyway I got Half Life Anthology @ $7.5


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Sad im having the money in hands but couldnt buy, i tired the Debit card but didnt work 
the offer is for 17 hours from now(wanted valve complete pack - 49$)



do u think the offer still might extend till christmas >?


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Christmas sale will continue till January 2 and same is the case with Valve Complete Pack. You have 2 weeks.

Daily deals are different which will only last for one day. Like for today *Battlefield: Bad Company 2 @ $10.19* and *Super Meat Boy @ $3.75.* 17 hours remaining it says.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

F.E.A.R pack for $9.99...I want a credit card...

One question here...if I buy ,say MW2, from Steam do i get to play it online through MW2's servers...I'm asking this as you say CD-keys aren't provided...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Of course you can play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Awesome deals today...

The witcher Enhanced edition - $5
Burnout Paradise - $5
Lara Craft Guardian of Light - $5.10
Resident Evil 5 - $10
Bioshock 2 - $9.99

Time available: ~16 hours


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got TF2..


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^log time no see


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That does it, now I'm definitely getting a credit card.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bravo Mr Ally. Support them devs. 

BTW guys please share ur battlefield bc2 ids. So that we can play together sometimes.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

got the valve pack 2009 for 50$..got around 25 games 

2nd time im paying for a game 

but its worth it


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^^^ totally worth it buddy 

btw my bfbc2 id 'PhotonAttack' just started yesterday and got pwned badly in the RCDC server   have to first play some SP campaigns to get used to the game.



_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I too got pawned badly at 1st. You'll get used to it soon enough.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

missed BFbc2  its $22.49 USD atm   ...

wat was its price on the 1st or 2nd day


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tejaslok said:


> missed BFbc2  its $22.49 USD atm   ...
> 
> wat was its price on the 1st or 2nd day



it was $10.37 on first day 



_


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



jojothedragon said:


> I too got pawned badly at 1st. You'll get used to it soon enough.



Get used to what ? Getting pawned


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Get used to what ? Getting pawned



you took it right from my mouth


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yep. And after that get used to pawning...hopefully.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Get used to what ? Getting pawned



LOL 

btw I understood the main aim of these sales.. to keep a fresh supply of noobs to the scene 



_


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

sigh, Batman Arkham Asylum: GOTY for $7.50.

How should I stop myself????


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i see some members got problem paying through it so
if paypal is accepted then
i can pay it via paypal for you.


----------



## halo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just bought Batman Arkham Asylum: GOTY for $7.50. and Flatout: Ultimate carnage for $2.00


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> sigh, Batman Arkham Asylum: GOTY for $7.50.
> 
> How should I stop myself????


Why would you want to stop yourself from buying one of the most awesome Batman game out there?


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

BFBC2 is again on sale for $10.2

and super meat boy for $3.75 



_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

FEAR Complete Pack is back for $9.99


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why would you want to stop yourself from buying one of the most awesome Batman game out there?


Actually I have it already but not on Steam. Was thinking whether to get it again on Steam or not.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Retail disks SUCK


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Actually in a country like India, Digital Distribution sucks. Price cut is the only reason to go this way. Or, if one is living in a extremely remote place (with no retail outlets) with a very good internet connectivity (which is not a easy thing to get here)  

Then again, Prices on steam or any Digital distribution is comparably high when compared to the retail prices in India (Except this holidays sale).Digital distribution isn't a thing for most of the Indians.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 2 questions 
1)i own GTA 4 and GTA liberty city episodes game and NFS Hot Pursuit on DVD. so can i use the cd-keys of these game and be able to register them on steam??? 
2)I got BFBC2 on steam and my friend has it on dvd, so can i use the CD-KEY obtained from steam to be able to install and play the bfbc2 singleplayer and multiplayer from DVD, instead of downloading?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> I have 2 questions
> 1)i own GTA 4 and GTA liberty city episodes game and NFS Hot Pursuit on DVD. so can i use the cd-keys of these game and be able to register them on steam???


Check this list: *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601



sasuke said:


> 2)I got BFBC2 on steam and my friend has it on dvd, so can i use the CD-KEY obtained from steam to be able to install and play the bfbc2 singleplayer and multiplayer from DVD, instead of downloading?


No idea. Better ask a BF:BC2 player.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sasuke said:


> 2)I got BFBC2 on steam and my friend has it on dvd, so can i use the CD-KEY obtained from steam to be able to install and play the bfbc2 singleplayer and multiplayer from DVD, instead of downloading?



Yes. You can register steam key with retail copy. Infact, I did the same thing. Just make sure that you apply all the available patches after installing the game.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> As for DRM , yes it has DRM. IIRC valve has stated it has the master key for the DRM, and in case Valve goes out, they'll release you the games.



Do not trust this. Firstly, you will find no official mention of this. Secondly, Valve doesn't own the licenses and it is highly unlikely the publishers are going to allow it easily.



DigitalDude said:


> certain games in steam have cd keys like when I purchased dirt2 in steam it came with a cd key which had to be entered in the 'games for windows live' screen in the game... though it's tied to my steam account
> 
> 
> _



Yes, you will have CD-keys with digital purchase wherever there is a need for them, either for registering for multiplayer or for getting Customer support (like Paradox games) or for any other reason.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually in a country like India, Digital Distribution sucks. Price cut is the only reason to go this way. Or, if one is living in a extremely remote place (with no retail outlets) with a very good internet connectivity (which is not a easy thing to get here)
> 
> Then again, Prices on steam or any Digital distribution is comparably high when compared to the retail prices in India (Except this holidays sale).Digital distribution isn't a thing for most of the Indians.



Totally agree! I use Steam, Impulse and D2D, but strictly for such sales, with a very few exceptions.



ico said:


> sigh, Batman Arkham Asylum: GOTY for $7.50.
> 
> How should I stop myself????



You don't...just give into it. Especially for such an awesome game 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> That does it, now I'm definitely getting a credit card.



You don't need a CC just for buying games via Steam, if you are willing to 5% extra 

You can make a virtual CC with Entropay using your Debit Card. They 5% for this. You can then use this virtual CC for purchase on Steam, Impulse, Gamersgate and a lot of other places.

You can also use it to buy via Paypal, but you will need to verify your account by:
-confirming your bank account
-or confirming your virtual credit card (may or may not work).

You can purchase via Paypal, however many vendors will not accept payments unless the account is verified.

Note - The virtual CC works at most places, but not everywhere.

Forgot to add, I got these this sale:

Bob came in pieces $2.5
Flight Control HD $2.5
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising $3.0
Europa Universalis III: Heir to the Throne $5.0
Puzzle Quest $1.5
King Arthur Pack $5+ something
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter $2.5
EVE Online: Tyrannis $5 (STEAL!)

Still a week more to go...I am getting slightly concerned about the health of my wallet now, especially as I already bought WoW standar+burning crusade recently.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> Do not trust this. Firstly, you will find no official mention of this. Secondly, Valve doesn't own the licenses and it is highly unlikely the publishers are going to allow it easily.



there is no trust involved in this. it's a legal requirement which is in the steam subscriber's agreement. just like if Apple goes down you will still own the music purchased through itunes. publishers have no big role to play in this.



_


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DigitalDude said:


> there is no trust involved in this. it's a legal requirement which is in the steam subscriber's agreement. just like if Apple goes down you will still own the music purchased through itunes. publishers have no big role to play in this.
> 
> 
> 
> _



I think you have got it wrong. They explicitly say that they do not guarantee indefinite service availability. If what you say is right, please tell me where it says what you think in the SSA.

That said, I am not too worried. First, Steam is quite successful. Second, there is not much point in thinking beyond the next few years - after all, we don't even know if these games will run on the OS after 10 years.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Crysis + Warhead @ $12.50.*


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> I think you have got it wrong. They explicitly say that they do not guarantee indefinite service availability. If what you say is right, please tell me where it says what you think in the SSA.
> 
> That said, I am not too worried. First, Steam is quite successful. Second, there is not much point in thinking beyond the next few years - after all, we don't even know if these games will run on the OS after 10 years.



service and product are two different things. the game we buy is the product which cannot be taken away from us even if the company goes down. but the service (steam platform account, steam validation [DRM], steamworks, steam community, friends service, VAC etc) will also go down with the company that is what is meant by that 'indefinite service availability' not being guaranteed.

so to enable us to play the games even after the service is down, the DRM (steam validation) will be taken and we might just have the publisher's service like EA account for its games like NFS, BFBC2 etc.. ubisoft account for HAWX, ghost recon etc for online play.

btw yeah steam is successful and I can't imagine being without it 


_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got Doom pack for $8.75. Delighted


----------



## sasuke (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Left 4 Dead 2 @ $6.79 (maybe i ll get it, shud i?)
GTA 4 complete pack @ $10. though this is not recommended in india as a single game is around 16GB.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

loved GTA 4 but 16 GB omg it will take a week or so for me to download the game itself !!

currently happy with *complete valve pack*


----------



## iTaher (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

L4D2 is up for $6, I wanna buy it but I don't have a CC and my DC doesn't work with Paypal. so can anyone buy it for me, I can transfer funds in your account through net banking. plz pm me asap, i'll appreciate the help!!!


----------



## sasuke (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey frnds does l4d2 have the campgain maps and mission from l4d 1?

cool this steam sale was gr8, but all my money is over. got most of games i wanted.
BFBC2, Metro 2033, LFD2, TF2


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shawdow of Chernobyl + Call of Pripyat - ONLY at $5.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks for the PM ico. I think I'm out of luck for now. I just applied for an HDFC CC, so it will take around 15 days to be processed.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



iTaher said:


> L4D2 is up for $6, I wanna buy it but I don't have a CC and my DC doesn't work with Paypal. so can anyone buy it for me, I can transfer funds in your account through net banking. plz pm me asap, i'll appreciate the help!!!





Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thanks for the PM ico. I think I'm out of luck for now. I just applied for an HDFC CC, so it will take around 15 days to be processed.



Guys, if you don't want to lose out on the sales, and don't have a CC right now, you can do two things:

1. Get someone with a CC and transfer some funds into your Steam wallet. You can transfer $5, 10, 25, 50 or 100. After that, you can purchase games using those funds (these funds are non-refundable, so don't transfer too much).

2. Use a virtual CC service. I am currently using Entropay. They charge you 4.95% extra for the service, plus your bank will charge you around 3.5% for the foreign currency transaction. It will provide you with a virtual VISA card with a card number, expiry date and CVV2 code and you can use it to purchase games on Steam, Gamersgate, Impulse etc. Or you can use it on Paypal.

I have used it for:

- Buying games off Steam and other online vendors directly.
- Verifying my Paypal account.
- Paying for Steam and other online shops via Paypal.

It works at most online shops, but it won't work everywhere. I think if you try to pay recurring subscriptions using it, it will fail.

EDIT: Failed to mention that you can pay for the Entropay card with your Debit Card, if it is an international one. It supports 3D Secure, so your DC will work 

I could offer to gift you the games, but I am relatively new here and perhaps it is contrary to the forum rules.


----------



## sasuke (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

stalker is available for 4.99 but i am $1 short in paypal to buy the game, can anyone give me $6 in paypal? i will pay you via SBI netbanking, pls?


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam sale ends.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I came across a strange piece of information - my friend insists that the 2010 Budget imposed a 12% tax on all digital software purchases! Is this true? And if so, what is the finance ministry thinking?

So we have been evading duties for the last one year or so, lol!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> I came across a strange piece of information - my friend insists that the 2010 Budget imposed a 12% tax on all digital software purchases! Is this true? And if so, what is the finance ministry thinking?
> 
> So we have been evading duties for the last one year or so, lol!



that's a false info. even if there is one it's the responsibility of the seller 



_


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DigitalDude said:


> that's a false info. even if there is one it's the responsibility of the seller _



I don't know if it is true or not, but yes it will be Valve's responsibility in any case. I guess it will be like the VAT that Europeans have to pay...hope it is not true


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The purchases in Steam are including VAT I think.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> The purchases in Steam are including VAT I think.



VAT is applicable only for European consumers, AFAIK. As of now, we pay the usual international price and there are no Indian taxes involved.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is this a good deal ? Consider the games in the whole package
*store.steampowered.com/sub/6936


or shall I just get Batman arkham asylum at 75% discount.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

A Debit card powered by VISA can be used to make purchases through Steam right??


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don't think so. It has to be a credit card IMO.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That doesn't make sense..either ways they are getting equal money through visa..so it shoudn't matter if it is through debit or credit card..


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

most of the Indian debit cards don't work, even if they are VISA. 



_


----------



## halo1 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Is this a good deal ? Consider the games in the whole package
> Save 88% on Square Enix Complete Pack on Steam
> 
> 
> or shall I just get Batman arkham asylum at 75% discount.




Just get Batman arkham asylum at 75% discount..Its an awesome game...Worth every penny spent!!!!....I bought the same game through steam while it was listed for sale during the christmas season


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am not able to create an account using my gprs conn. Wtf ?


----------



## addy smart (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

whyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Javascript thing is not working, tried in chrome and opera too.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why the hell it's taking forever to login. And now after 45 minutes it's again updating frikkin files. Can't I play Metro 2033 without any hassles from a legit copy. Which makes me think why did I buy this game if I had to face such annoyances ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ You mean you are installing Steam and it's stuck with "updating files" and you can't even log in to the interface?

Well I faced the same problem. This is what I did:

Booted to Linux, and installed Steam in WINE, and allowed the installation to complete and logged in to the interface. Then copied the Steam folder in WINE installation to C:\Program Files\Steam in Windows, and it worked. I even downloaded all Steam games in Linux before copying.

I know it's like "LOLWUT?", but it worked for me.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Uninstall Steam. Delete the Steam folder from Program Files. Reinstall Steam.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks for the advice Liverpool_fan

ico, now it's working but even then it's so slow to login.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

crap...now updating the game. I guess today I wont be able to play it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

there were some connection problems yesterday night. even I was not able to connect. now it's ok.

guess it was due to the client upgrade...



_


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/3866/ubisoftoffer.jpg

worth it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Totally. you can purchase it blindly. All the games in the bundle are AAA.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wat ? pic is not displayed here


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> wat ? pic is not displayed here



Save 81% on Ubisoft Weekend Deal Pack on Steam


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Totally worth it IMO.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

bought it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Save 81% on Ubisoft Weekend Deal Pack on Steam



I am in office so can't access that site. Can you list the content and price ?


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Assassin's Creed - $19.99
Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - $19.99
Far Cry 2 - $19.99
Vegas 2 - $9.99

--

All this for $12.99


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks, only CoJ looks good to me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Quite a steal.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

*75 percent Off on Mafia II at Steam*

Source: 75 percent Off on Mafia II at Steam > Gaming > Techtree.com



> Good news for all the wise guys who thought Mafia II was too costly to purchase. The mafia themed third person sandbox game just got an impressive 75 percent discount as a part of Steam's Midweek Madness event. The offer makes the $29.99 (Rs. 1,350 approx.) game to drop down to a very affordable $7.50 (Rs. 340 approx.).
> 
> 
> Click here to make a beeline to the store, and better hurry because this offer is valid only until 17:30 tomorrow. If you don't know what all the fuss is about, read our review to know exactly why the sequel is worth the trouble and your lunch money.



Great deal for a great game. Hurry!


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 75 percent Off on Mafia II at Steam*

Already bought, continue in steam forum.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Whenever i try to register in forum, i get the below error



> *Your account creation request failed, please try again later.*



Can you guys tell me what's the problem is?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ You're not human, that's the problem lol.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



pauldmps said:


> ^ You're not human, that's the problem lol.



Post edited with the original error message. BTW I am not human, i am the GOD....   (I play games in GOD Mode)


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY* for $7.50

I've purchased it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Me too got the GOTY just now. Damn gprs doesn't work well at night.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Super Meat Boy* for $7.50


----------



## ghantaukay (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam...makes me wanna scream. I have  Mafia II downloaded in my computer.My computer crashed. New mobo.Now cannot play Mafia II.Tried to update steam but even after a whole day i am still getting a message that Mafia II is downloading and then...nothing.I have the original paid CD yet I cannot play this game. WHy..please guide me


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How much is the maximum download speed we get from steam?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I get same speed as my internet conn BSNL 750UL


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@ Zangestu
Completely depends on what plan you have. It will go to the limit of your plan.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

All Mafia Titles 75% off and 2kgames contest to win more games

Join the group and own a 2k game
Steam Community :: Group :: 2K Games Official Group

Bioshock 1 and 2 @$4.9 each
2K Week - Mafia

Grab em while the offer lasts.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bioshock1, 2 @ 75% off
Good deal for 4 pack (BS2) for $15. If anyone interested for split, lemme know.

Edit: purchased single copy of BS2. Funny BS1 was 1st game I purchased and BS2 is 92nd..


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Already bought 1 and 2.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I've purchased Bioshock.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Buying HL2


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anil Jadhav said:


> Buying HL2


Rather buy this: *Orange Box*


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

it has HL2, HL Episode 1 ad 2 ??


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anil Jadhav said:


> it has HL2, HL Episode 1 ad 2 ??


and Team Fortress 2 + Portal.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> and Team Fortress 2 + Portal.



do they ship the DVD or online download ?


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anil Jadhav said:


> do they ship the DVD or online download ?


They ship the DVD, you get the Serial number and you register the serial number with Steam. Then you download the games.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

huh....if they send DVD then why to download from steam  ?? cant i just install the game from DVD ? or do they send blank DVD  he he xD

after installing the game from DVD, i can link it to steam.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It's gonna download updates.. pretty large one.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anil Jadhav said:


> huh....if they send DVD then why to download from steam  ?? cant i just install the game from DVD ? or do they send blank DVD  he he xD
> 
> after installing the game from DVD, i can link it to steam.



Because when you register the game on steam and install using steam client then it will download the latest updates too. Better to download whole thing from steam than first installing from DVD and then downloading updates.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone one completed this game ? AI looks good.

BTW, Crisys 2 has dumbest AI ever


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Because when you register the game on steam and install using steam client then it will download the latest updates too. Better to download whole thing from steam than first installing from DVD and then downloading updates.



cud explain a bit in points 1,2,3,4 etc


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Zangetsu said:


> cud explain a bit in points 1,2,3,4 etc


I am now explaining this for the last time. It is not as confusing as you are perceiving it to be, honestly.

*1)* You register a Steam ID
*2)* You like a game. You buy that using your Credit Card and you can download as many times as you want using your Steam ID from any part of the world.
*3)* You have to log-in to your Steam account to play your games.
*4)* Offline mode also exists given that you have logged into your Steam account atleast ONE time before on that particular machine with your password saved.
*5)* Some games can be bought in Retail and then activated on Steam. These games are mentioned here: *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601
*6)* The activation on Steam is done like this: 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9051/screenshot20110413at253.th.jpg
*7)* If Steam sees that the game on your machine is outdated, it will always _update_ it before letting you play it.
*8)* Due to the above reason, the retail games which you buy have updates available _98.5 percent_ of the time after you install using retail DVD, so you will have to _obviously_ download updates before playing them. example: Metro 2033, Mafia II.
*9)* *So what makes sense for me? Buy Retail games which use Steam. Example: Mafia II is Rs.400 on retail and $30 on Steam. DVD Box will be delivered to your home. Open it. Activate the serial number on Steam and throw the DVD Box including DVDs in the dustbin and download from Steam.*
*10)* Take back-up of games on a portable hard disk like I do. Or burn the back-up on DVDs and store the "updated" DVDs.



Anil Jadhav said:


> huh....if they send DVD then why to download from steam  ?? cant i just install the game from DVD ? or do they send blank DVD  he he xD
> 
> after installing the game from DVD, i can link it to steam.


It won't work like that. Retail DVDs will have outdated games and Steam _will_ download updates before you'll be able to play them. Please read my above post.  Read point 9.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> *10)* Take back-up of games on a portable hard disk like I do. Or burn the back-up on DVDs and store the "updated" DVDs.
> 
> 
> It won't work like that. Retail DVDs will have outdated games and Steam _will_ download updates before you'll be able to play them. Please read my above post.  Read point 9.





Which folders do you copy and how do u restore it ?

saved games are too backed-up ?


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anil Jadhav said:


> Which folders do you copy and how do u restore it ?
> 
> saved games are too backed-up ?


You take the back-up using Steam's back-up feature which creates a "dump" at the location you want. And then you restore the game from the dump using Steam's restore feature.

Saved games are to be backed-up manually. Copy-Paste the save files.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



> Activate the serial number on Steam and throw the DVD Box including DVDs in the dustbin and download from Steam.



You might not want to do this. Why bear the pain of downloading that which is already hard-copied in a disk? (atleast for people with lame bandwidth like me)


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hurrah ! Borderlands 75% off on steam


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah, I'm seriously considering buying it. Btw, do any of you guys still play Borderlands online? I'm buying it purely for the co-op.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i ma getting "failed to contact key server" when i click on cd key for borderlands goty.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Check if this helps: Steam Support


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I guess they ran out of keys.

Btw anyone up for borderlands co op next week ?


----------



## varunb (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am more interested in playing up the DLCs of borderlands in coop. I had already completed the main story last year.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I too have completed the game. I remember that I do have the ISO of Borderlands. Can I use that and register with steam with the serial provided ? Download the DLC and then co op this sunday ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm, maybe. I applied a similar method with no results. 

Try it out, it might work.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I hope I won't have to download the whole 12 GBs :/


----------



## varunb (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It works. Here's the procedure:

1. Install Borderlands (any rip) + all the DLCs (if you have the reloaded's releases)
2. Make a copy of the entire folder now.
3. Uninstall the Borderlands that you installed in Step 1. This is just to ensure that there are no registry conflicts, shortcuts, corrupted icons, etc when Steam installs Borderlands.
4. Now install Borderlands from Steam. When the NCF files have been created & the download is at 0% then pause the download.
5. Now paste the copy you made in Step 2 & paste it at the steamapps/common/Borderlands location.
6. Now do a verify integrity cache & resume the download. It worked for me cos it took only an hour more to finish the 12GB download. 

The serial keys will only be needed when you want to teleport to a location associated with that DLC for example. Do make sure to revoke the activation of the 2 DLCs using securom's revoke tool when you are going to uninstall Borderlands in the future or remove windows for a clean install.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I have got only the Borderlands ISO, no DLCs. I will try your method.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ atleast you won;t have to download 6 GB more if it works.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



varunb said:


> It works. Here's the procedure:


Varun, I have quoted this post of yours on TE forum to help someone out, who had the same doubt. I have credited your name against it as well. Hope it's OK with you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bully Scholarship Edition @ $3.74 
Max Payne Bundle @ $3.74

i'm getting Bully.

_All hail R*_


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Rockstar sale 75%off on Max Payne 1,2 and Bully.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Metro 2033 50% off weekend deal !


----------



## iTaher (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am planning to get a credit card in next month. I just wanna know that which bank's credit card works on Steam!!! I was thinking about HDFC bank CC, will it work on steam? any other suggestions???


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^^ all CCs work on steam. it's the debit card thats problematic.



_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If you have a savings account with HDFC , you can actually make a purchase on Steam with your debit card albeit indirectly.

HDFC has a service called NETSAFE that lets you generate Virtual Credit Cards. These are one time use cards. All you have to do is create a NetSafe account and link your debit card to it. Then you simply transfer funds from the Debit card to the VCC , say Rs. 1000. This card is valid for 24 hours and one time use.

Now, say a Steam game costs Rs. 985. You purchase it with your VCC (which I assume you created with 1000 Rs as the cred limit). The remaining 15 Rs is transferred back to your savings account in 1-2 days.

So, go get a HDFC savings account already if you haven't! (Why else do you think I switched from ICICI  )


----------



## baccilus (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Isn't the minimum balance for an HDFC Savings account Rs 10,000/-. I can buy from steam with my Canara bank VISA Debit card too.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Isn't the minimum balance for an HDFC Savings account Rs 10,000/-. I can buy from steam with my Canara bank VISA Debit card too.



Minimum balance is Rs. 10000 if the branch is located within the city. Open a savings account outside the city (sub-urban areas) and it's just Rs. 5000/- . That's how I did it.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I will see if I can do that too. Rs 5000 is much too since most other banks charge around Rs 1000/- only with checkbook.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

EA week starts

DA 2 25% off
DA 1 50% off
DA O 50% off

meh...

Need For Speed Day

Hot Pursuit
Shift
Undercover

Imma waiting for Mirror's Edge and Burnout Paradise The Ultimate box DD


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

1200 hours of counter-strike on steam....>_<


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sims Day on steam
crap


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Mass Effect Sale.

Mass Effect 1 @$5


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Killer Price!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Wish they'd sell Mass Effect 2 DDE (Digital Deluxe Edition) at the same price ;P. Unfortunately, it's being sold at 30$ which is still more than the one available at EA India's Store (Rs.1000 only for ME2 DDE). Sucks


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Yeah, I am more waiting for Mirror's Edge  and one more I dont remember.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

For anyone who has not played Crysis or Crysis Warhead or just want to get original
(Crysis 1 + Crysis Warhead) for only $12.49 on Steam!
*Steam EA Week*

*Offer Lasts only till 9 may*


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^It's $7.49 each''

Was it $10 for both before ?


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> It's $7.49 each''
> 
> Was it $10 for both before ?


Don't know for sure. Maybe if the combo is $10 and separately they are $7.49.


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> For anyone who has not played Crysis or Crysis Warhead or just want to get original
> (Crysis 1 + Crysis Warhead) for only $10 on Steam!
> *Steam EA Week*
> 
> *Offer Lasts only till 9 may*


Package price is $12.49 NOT $10 (it's US price)
Definitely would buy for $10 even though I got retail box but not buy this differential treatment.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> Package price is $12.49 NOT $10 (it's US price)
> Definitely would buy for $10 even though I got retail box but not buy this differential treatment.


Didn't knew that was for US. Post edited. Thanks for the update.


----------



## baccilus (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any guesses on what they will sell tomorrow and the day after?


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

mirror's edge should be there 

Dead Space offer 75% off
Do not want DS1, DS2 not worth the price.


----------



## baccilus (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When are the best Steam sales? Christmas?


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^how do you define best ?


----------



## baccilus (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^how do you define best ?



Cheapest prices for awesome games. Like Borderlands GOTY for $7.49. Many of the sales this weak have been for the games which are cheaper in retail in India even after the steam discount. With Mass effect there was the problem of saves not going over to ME2 unless ME2 is bought off steam too. But again, ME+ME2 combo is cheaper in retail in India.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> mirror's edge should be there


Isn't the PC version retailing for 200 bucks on Ebay?


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^still prefer steam as a central repository. Bought ME 1 this time from steam.


----------



## baccilus (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Which time zone does steam follow? It's not even Sunday there.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yeah watch out after 10:50 or 11. I think it's UK time.

check now, battlefield offer


----------



## baccilus (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Battlefield day on steam. I already have BC2. Nobody plays Vietnam. Morover, I don't think I can use Steam DLC with retail game. I would love to play BF2 but I don't think there is any use buying a Multiplayer game without any servers or players in India.

BTW, no Mirror's edge.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^yeah, no Mirror's Edge 

And I am bored of Military war FPSes.


----------



## baccilus (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> And I am bored of Military war FPSes.



That means you won't play BF3 ?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^may be or may be not.

Steam, why you no provide better daily deals ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Has anyone played Terraria yet? It's been getting rave reviews and some of my friends also claim the game is good. It looks like a 2d Minecraft to me.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/n32f1.png


----------



## baccilus (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^^ LOL at tears of happiness in the second pic


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I was also hoping for some awesome deals, but turns out the deals are all crap.


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

FCUK, Prince of Persia SaLE !!!

Ubisoft week !


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Red Faction Guerrilla worth the dough. I remember Ethan playing this one and surviving a battle by fluke.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Tales of Monkey island series also on sale. I might get it.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^yeah, no Mirror's Edge
> 
> And I am bored of Military war FPSes.




Check Let's Buy. They are giving Mirror's edge @ 299 

Buy Mirror's Edge at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


____________________________________________________

*COD BLACK OPS MP FREE PLAY THIS WEEKEND*

For those of you who get your game on using the PC but don’t own a copy of Call of Duty: Black Ops, you may find yourselves locking your door and unhooking your phone because Steam and Activision have teamed up to offer you the opportunity to play the multiplayer component of Call of Duty: Black ops for free.

For this weekend only, you will be able to jump in and play the entire multiplayer component for Call of Duty: Black Ops for free. Only the base game is available, which means that the map packs that Activision Blizzard and Treyarch have put out are not included.

This is more than enough time for anyone to get quite a few matches in an form a clear opinion on the multiplayer side of the game and decide whether a purchase is a good idea. Anyone with a Steam account will be able to download and play the game with unlimited access to all of the Call of Duty Multiplayer Modes.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm only gonna buy the game if they give me the poster with faith in it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bamp !

How is Red Faction Guerrilla ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



soumo27 said:


> Check Let's Buy. They are giving Mirror's edge @ 299
> 
> Buy Mirror's Edge at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
> 
> ...



It might actually take me the whole weekend to finish downloading that , LOL


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Bamp !
> 
> How is Red Faction Guerrilla ?



Its a awesome game IMO. TPS Sci-fi with sandbox with added destruction.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> It might actually take me the whole weekend to finish downloading that , LOL



Yeah Same here. I thought of starting the download yesterday, but didn't do so.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Bamp !
> 
> How is Red Faction Guerrilla ?


Well destruction level is best you'll ever see till date. But driving sucks big time. Shooting is also not that good but well it can be played one time. Its more of personal taste IMO.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^didn't buy.

Midweek madness (Modern Warfare sale)
Modern Warfare


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^didn't buy.
> 
> Midweek madness (Modern Warfare sale)
> Modern Warfare



Don't get this one. Wait for the summer, last summer I got COD + COD:United Offensive + COD 2 + COD 4 : Modern Warfare + COD : World at war for just $30,


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^not buying. I don't feel the rush for COD anyway.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is not a steam related post but who ever wants to buy Witcher 2 at $39.99 can do so at direct2drive site.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Team Fortress 2 is Now Free to Play. 

Mind you it's only playable if you have purchased a game previously in Steam, or have money in your Steam Wallet. Either way, impressive.


----------



## varunb (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Saw it this morning that its been added in the category of Free-to-play now. Great move on valve's part. I suggest you all start downloading this game.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I was going to buy TF2 tomorrow, steam saved me the money.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I bought Portal 2 from Flipkart.... Activated it on Steam and saved 2000 bucks


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah but its only for the week. After that we are back at the same stage. If its free for lifetime then I would download it.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Yeah but its only for the week. After that we are back at the same stage. If its free for lifetime then I would download it.


It's free for lifetime.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Free forever buddy. Check Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Sygeek said:
			
		

> It's free for lifetime.


Yeah just checked it and downloading it straightaway.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*ONE QUERY*
i was downloading TF2 
around 100 Mbs was completed and i accidentally pressed the ups button with my foot 

So whe i restarted my PC and resumed the download, it started to download from fresh I guess
however it was stated at the bottom that 100mb is complete
yet it was showing in the progress status as 1mb/3mb/5mb downloaded.....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> *ONE QUERY*
> i was downloading TF2
> around 100 Mbs was completed and i accidentally pressed the ups button with my foot
> 
> ...


steam's buggy.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

A few questions about steam:
*-Does creating an account or downloading it requires some payment?*
Or only downloading(or purchasing) games charges money?
*-Is it possible to download on a computer(my laptop) and then play it on computer by copying the files to a pen drive?*

Actually I have received a Dirt 3 Coupon by which I can download Dirt 3 for free from steam. My computer's Net speed is very slow and sometimes doesn't even work correctly, but my laptop's connection is perfect. So is it possible?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Team Fortress 2 is Now Free to Play.
> 
> Mind you it's only playable if you have purchased a game previously in Steam, or have money in your Steam Wallet. Either way, impressive.



Is that true?Atleast hackers will have something to lose now,if they get banned.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Nipun

Creating an account does not cost money. Only purchasing a game does. After that you can download the game as many times.

If you are thinking that you will be able to play the game by copying it on pen drive much like running portable apps, then this is not possible. You have to use Steam back-up and Steam's offline mode. I've explained everything well in the first post.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> @Nipun
> 
> Creating an account does not cost money. Only purchasing a game does. After that you can download the game as many times.
> 
> If you are thinking that you will be able to play the game by copying it on pen drive much like running portable apps, then this is not possible. You have to use Steam back-up and Steam's offline mode. I've explained everything well in the first post.



Thanks! 
So this basically means that I need to download Steam on my computer, backup files on pen drive using Steam Back-up from laptop, go back to desktop computer and log-in to steam and then play?  Can I play when I am not logged in?

Sorry, but I am unable to understand how this works.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Download Dirt 3 on machine 1 using Steam. Take Steam game back-up on an external hard disk. Go to machine 2. Log into Steam on machine 2 (requires inernet). Restore the back-up. Play the game if you want to or just sign off. Now you can use Steam's off-line mode on machine 2 to play without being on internet.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Download Dirt 3 on machine 1 using Steam. Take Steam game back-up on an external hard disk. Go to machine 2. Log into Steam on machine 2 (requires inernet). Restore the back-up. Play the game if you want to or just sign off. Now you can use Steam's off-line mode on machine 2 to play without being on internet.



Thanks a lot! This is easy to understand 
BTW, is it necessary to have external Hard Disk? Its same as pen drive, right?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think anyone can play it.No previous purchases required.

I see there are already plugins to block the free to play players.It was never going to be pretty.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*my query please....someone....*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I think anyone can play it.No previous purchases required.
> 
> I see there are already plugins to block the free to play players.It was never going to be pretty.



Well according to F2P FAQ:



> Will my Free-to-Play account have limitations or restrictions?
> 
> Any Steam Account that does not own a purchased game or have a funded Steam Wallet is considered a "Limited User." We have chosen to limit access to some community features as a means of protecting our customers from those who abuse Steam merely for purposes such as spamming and phishing. For more information, click here.
> 
> Individual Free-to-Play games may choose to place limitations on accounts. Please see the respective games Steam Store page for more information.



I guess TF2 hasn't put that limitation? The accounts will still be "Limited" though, is that the way it is being blocked?

I also wonder if the F2P TF2 users get access to the Source SDK and the access to huge array of mods.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> *ONE QUERY*
> i was downloading TF2
> around 100 Mbs was completed and i accidentally pressed the ups button with my foot
> 
> ...



Check this picture:- I guess it will answer your query

*i.imgur.com/R855q.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thanks a lot soumu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Well according to F2P FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Limited account just means some restriction on trading and cosmetic items in TF2.Buy anything in the ingame store to make your account premium.
Yes,I think that is the filter being used.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

what is the location of files downloading through client?


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

<drive_letter>:\steam\steamapps\common


----------



## reddead (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> <drive_letter>:\steam\steamapps\common



i dont have a "common" folder in steamapps
it only has lots of gcf files and a "sourcemods" and "my username" folder


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^That means that you probably don't have any steam games installed.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am sorry but I am again confused, I have another question:


> You can download it as many times you want and from anywhere. No CD or DVD required. You are allowed to take back-up of you games on any media you want, but you have to log-in into Steam to play your games. You can only log-in from one location at a time.



So if a computer doesn't have internet connection, I cannot play?
And If I got internet for one time, and I logged in, restored the games that I took as backup from another computer, I can play it, right? So I need to login every time I play? What if I login once, then never connect internet to it(or only occasionally)?


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am sorry, I have explained everything very very clearly in the first post of this thread and I am not willing to repeat the same thing. (Hint: Read point 4.)

If you have Steam installed, just mess around you will get the answer of your question.

Also, a small Google search of "steam offline mode" gave me this result: *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3160-AGCB-2555

I hope this helps. 

Here is a small screenshot:
*i.imgur.com/GKlrl.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The Steam Summer Camp Sale


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Awesome sale on steam. I got Witcher 2 DPE, Borderlands GOTY, Dreamfall:Longest Journey and The longest journey, and world of Goo for a total of 53 USD.  There goes my salary..


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

sh!t sherlok, so may deals.

I want Darksiders and Oblivion


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> *sh!t sherlok*, so may deals.
> 
> I want Darksiders and Oblivion


You just murdered that expression.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^sweet bro
*a0.twimg.com/profile_images/511958382/hella_bigger.PNG
I am a murderer now.

Bought Oblivion GOTY deluxe edition.

How is THQ hit collection catalog? 
Save 83% on THQ Hit Collection on Steam

Already ahve Metro 2033 what happens if I buy the whole catalog ?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Then you can gift the Metro 2033 to me


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

day 2. restricting myself to eternitys child, precipice of darkness pack, for a total of $2.8.

in case anyone is planning to get games, please consider getting some independent games. you get some really good ones for bargain rates and it also supports the small guys in the industry.


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Then you can gift the Metro 2033 to me



I would rather gift a co-op game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Braid. I hope they put up Machinarium on sale as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Bought Braid. I hope they put up Machinarium on sale as well.



Great. Superb game. A great value at $2.5 as well.

Plants V Zombies available at $3.4, great deal.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^sweet bro
> *a0.twimg.com/profile_images/511958382/hella_bigger.PNG
> I am a murderer now.
> 
> ...



did you buy Metro from Steam?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Day 3. awesome deals.

AVP 				4.99
Hoard				2.99
Hl2 EP2			5.35
Super Meat Boy		7.49
Darksiders 			4.99
Battlefield Bad Company 2	7.50
Plants Vs Zombies	3.39
Bioshock 2			4.99
Resident Evil 5		14.99

I have most of these, so won't be getting any. But highly recommend plants vs zombies


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Ain't gonna spend that much on indie games.  The deals are sweet though.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I just bought Bioshock 2. It cost me Rs 230 after conversions. Sweet deal. Didn't have it earlier.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am sooooo tempted to buy FM11.  I used to play FM10, it was very hard for me to stop playing it.

will get BF:BC2 pack, Plants vs Zombies and Bioshock 2.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Darksiders and BF 2 pack.

Also this :
*cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/40930/header_292x136.jpg?t=1307542835




Piyush said:


> did you buy Metro from Steam?



No, it was linked to steam


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Tomorrow is the 4th of July. Might get some big discounts.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Tomorrow is the 4th of July. Might get some big discounts.



Why ?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It's the USA's independence day


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought BF:BC2.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Good decision. BTW, I think it is best to buy Single players from steam during these kinds of sales. However by the time Multiplayers go on sale, there is a problem of available servers in our country. They are best bought from Nextworld and Flipkart, etc.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ my single player backlog is huge. Usually what happens to me is, I get addicted to one single game and keep on playing it while ignoring other games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Bought BF:BC2.



It is a steal at 7.5$.But some anti-depressants are needed with it,if you plan on going online.
I would recommend starting on a newbie server(level cap) if your pings allow it.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Especially if you are on BSNL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Airtel is far worse.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Airtel is far worse.



Airtel gives worse latency? Is there any ISP which works for gaming in India?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Airtel gives worse latency? Is there any ISP which works for gaming in India?



yes. Airtel makes BSNL look great. In fact MTNL and BSNL are "good" for gaming by Indian standards.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well, BSNL comes in two versions - either it sucks or it gives me 120ms to Hong Kong, 90ms to Singapore and 150-200ms to Europe.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> well, BSNL comes in two versions - either it sucks or it gives me 120ms to Hong Kong, 90ms to Singapore and 150-200ms to Europe.



I have experienced the good version till last year. Now it sucks for me. I can only play in Indian servers.

BTW guys any guesses for the independence day sale? What will it be? I haven't seen ME yet on sale so I am guessing there will be Mass Effect for sure. I would also like to buy Counter strike, for the $1.99 price too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Day 4 Deals:-


*i.imgur.com/bTK58.jpg


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Day 4

assasins creed brotherhood 19.99
torchlight 2.99
tropico 3 3.74
two worlds 17.00
transformers war for cybertron 7.49
arma 2 19.99
sniper warrior 4.99
defense guard 2.49
dragon age 2 35.99
men of war assault squad 8.74
COD MW2 19.99
Kane & Lynch Dog Days 2 4.99

not buying any of these, but I have purchased Crayon Physics Deluxe. It's a guilty pleasure


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Today's sale is not great at all. Nearly all games are cheaper through retail here.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

except AC2


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

oops, jojothedragon beat me to it. Good Idea bro 

yeah, I agree today's sale aint much. But 2mrw should be a blockbuster day. Adding more funds to my steam wallet


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If you want my advice, I would suggest:
Transformers WFC [The best game of the Transformers series, seriously]
AC Brotherhood [Need I explain why ?  ]


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> except AC2



Here you go:

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood: PC: Flipkart Games

Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ACB is cheaper in retail than the Steam Sale... 

Transformers is one hell of a deal... I only played the first part and it was an awesome game....


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood: PC: Flipkart Games



Still cheaper and it's digital deluxe edition


----------



## baccilus (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I might buy AC 2: Deluxe edition. But it takes days to download, that's what is holding me back


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Before I buy, I want to know the state of Ubisoft's DRM in Assassins Creed II.

How does it work now? I remember people raging bigtime last year.

So, it is fixed??

Constant net connection no longer required for Ubisoft games | PC Gamer


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How do I recommend a game to a friend on STEAM?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Before I buy, I want to know the state of Ubisoft's DRM in Assassins Creed II.
> 
> How does it work now? I remember people raging bigtime last year.
> 
> ...



I have already bought the AC2 Deluxe but I still want to know about the status of its DRM. My router restarts when there is a voltage fluctuation, which is very often.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



comp@ddict said:


> How do I recommend a game to a friend on STEAM?



Right click on the game in your library.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I must say that Indians are idiots and don't know how to setup servers. 

Who the hell plays koth and arena 24x7??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Everybody plays 2fort 24/7 instant respawn.
: puke :
I want to play TF2 but the pings are really high for me,and I don't want to play 2fort all the time!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I hope they put up the STALKER bundle for sale for $4.99. It was available for that price in the last New Year's sale. BTW, I think today's sale is not the 4th of July sale since they are behind us in Time Zone. 4th of July sales are supposed to be huge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I doubt there will be anything special for that.Maybe on retail stores in the US.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any game server hosts in India?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> yes. Airtel makes BSNL look great. In fact MTNL and BSNL are "good" for gaming by Indian standards.



wait right there.

Airtel might be FAILTEL, but their pings are AWESOME.

89ms to Starbhub, Singapore, Team Fortress 2.

I play on the Indian servers with under 48ms ping, BSNL users still get 75ms to Indian servers itself, and 350ms + to Starhub.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

MTNL in Delhi pwns Airtel in Delhi. That's all I know.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Airtel pings work well in Singapore yes. Pings within India however suck, and so do pings to Europe, Malaysia, Japan, etc.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Airtel works well with SIngapore because it buys its bandwidth from Singtel. They also have some sort of partnership. Move further to Hong Kong, you'll see it being higher.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well MTNL is the best in Delhi for sure.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i get ~240 ping to europe servers.
too high to effectively behead ppl in team fortress 2

and steam's acting up today, i cant access my backpack in tf2.

also, how do i improve my ping for gaming?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Today's deals

*i53.tinypic.com/2cfz4uh.png

I got Bully and Trine today


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Still no cake.  

Nothing good to buy here for me.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Doom pack @ $8


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The deal on Bully is a must buy...


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I can't see fallout new vegas sale price, it's only the picture 

Where do you live rchi84 ? India?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Doom pack @ $8


I own Doom pack. Didn't like Doom 3 at all to be honest.
EDIT: All right you bought it. You can also use the key provided in Steam to play the games in Linux,etc. btw. 

Now this game is great. Just tried the demo. Waiting for a good daily deal or else I'll buy this offer on the last day of the sale. 
Save 75% on Crayon Physics Deluxe on Steam


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

www.axep.in

what does 512 or 1000 FPS mean?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I can't see New Vegas price either. I am guessing it is not available in India. Rchi, where do you live? 

*Why do so many people on forums leave the location field blank in their profile? Do they think ninjas are going to stalk them?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^yeah, Fallout price cant be seen. I was thinking of buyin it. damn 



Liverpool_fan said:


> I own Doom pack. Didn't like Doom 3 at all to be honest.
> EDIT: All right you bought it. You can also use the key provided in Steam to play the games in Linux,etc. btw.


I liked Doom3.



ico said:


> what does 512 or 1000 FPS mean?



lol.....


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> lol.....


lol, why would "FPS" matter for a server unless it means something else.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

FPS = Fwhatever Player Slots maybe?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@ Liverpool_fan It's an awesome game. Looks very simple the first few levels, but as you advance, it becomes more fun 

I'm vacationing in the middle east since yesterday. maybe that's why the fallout:New Vegas screen showed up? (Can't believe it's still officially banned btw)

On a side note, this place is awesome for the net connection. My cousin pays the equivalent of 2200 Rs a month, and he gets 8Mbps connection. And the best part? It's UNLIMITED. No FUP.  :O

been downloading all the games onto an external drive. will copy them when I get back.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thinking of buying trine @ $1.99
btw, how many hours of gameplay??


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ From what i read online, it should be good for 6-8 hours, depending on the skill level.

I have been playing the indie games on my laptop, and Trine is gorgeous!! well worth the $2 admission price. It's the same price as a movie ticket, if you think about it 

But it's best played with a 360 controller, tbh.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It is fine with a keyboard mouse combo too.
BTW, I think the steam sale is loosing steam now. First three days were awesome.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Already have frozenbyte bundle from humbleindiebunder, almost forgot about it until yesterday. Fetched the torrent in the download queue 


And FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU steam for not providing Vegas.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just played tf2 on an indian server.(apex something...whatever)
ping was ~80. but the gameplay was extremely choppy. there were just 20-22 ppl and the game was nigh unplayable at times. i *thought* i tossed my jarate at the enemy, but due to lag, it fell several feet to the side.

if thats the state of indian servers, i'd rather play on hk ones and live with the lag


----------



## baccilus (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

STALKER on sale today at an awesome price 

*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/STALKER.jpg

I got Clear skies and call of Pripyat.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thinking of getting Tales Of Monkey Island Pack.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> just played tf2 on an indian server.(apex something...whatever)
> ping was ~80. but the gameplay was extremely choppy. there were just 20-22 ppl and the game was nigh unplayable at times. i *thought* i tossed my jarate at the enemy, but due to lag, it fell several feet to the side.
> 
> if thats the state of indian servers, i'd rather play on hk ones and live with the lag



My ping is around 50 on Indian servers...and its very much playable....
what connection do u use?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

dullest day of the sale for me. Only bought the Deus Ex Pack for $5.

Old memories guys, kindly excuse


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can someone upload the pic of the items in sale suing forum's upload feature. I don't have access to steam nor do I have access to any image hosting site and my internet at home is down :/


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

here you go:

*i55.tinypic.com/9fv5nd.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

please use forums builtin image upload


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



soumo27 said:


> My ping is around 50 on Indian servers...and its very much playable....
> what connection do u use?



airfail. i saw quite a few people complaining, so was not the only one experiencing problems on that server.

and the server was AXEP. i could not find any others.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@ Faun, here you go.

PS: Upload limit sucks, 99KB?


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks a lot buddy....STALKER today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> airfail.


That explains it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> That explains it.



i dont have any other option, bsnl has been saying that "agle 3 mahine me lag jayega" (it will be available in 3 months) for the past year.

my other option is to go for local isp or tata wireless, but i dunno about the quality.

ps, another reason for sticking with airtel : no fup (its a secret, dont tell anyone)


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> i dont have any other option, bsnl has been saying that "agle 3 mahine me lag jayega" (it will be available in 3 months) for the past year.
> 
> my other option is to go for local isp or tata wireless, but i dunno about the quality.
> 
> ps, another reason for sticking with airtel : *no fup (its a secret, dont tell anyone)*


Is that so? I wonder ...........


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought all 3 STALKER games in the nick of time, 20 secs were remaining...lol...GPRS won 

Anybody up for some co-op game, the I may buy L4D2 or killing floor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am surely buying Far Cry @ $2.5.

Not sure yet with L4D. Will decide.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Let me know if you buy any co-op game.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> Is that so? I wonder ...........



yep

40+ transfers in the last 31 days.

airtel 1 mbps plan @ 1200/m including few landline calls


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> yep
> 
> 40+ transfers in the last 31 days.
> 
> airtel 1 mbps plan @ 1200/m including few landline calls



Par tab bhi yeh to chalu quality ka hai. Aaj chal raha hai, matlab chal raha hai, par kab tak chalega uski guarantee nahi hai.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> yep
> 
> 40+ transfers in the last 31 days.
> 
> airtel 1 mbps plan @ 1200/m including few landline calls


When does the FUP kick in? Not at low as 40GB I believe, I download 100GB+ every month.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> When does the FUP kick in? Not at low as 40GB I believe, I download 100GB+ every month.



its written 15/20 gb in the publicity blurb

so they are giving wrong info in the beginning itself? self righteous b@stards


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think the FUP thing doesn't kick in for some time after installation, isn't it true?

BTW, Batman GOTY is on sale at $7.49 but it was on sale at Gamersgate for $5.99 a couple of weeks back. I got it from there.
Till now I have got:
Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe edition
Bioshock 2
STALKER: Clear Sky
STALKER: Call of Pripyat
Just cause 2- Got this on Gamersgate for 4.99 and got it activated on Steam.
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY-from Gamersgate for $5.99


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Will there be any problem with Far Cry in Windows Vista? Only XP is supported and my experience with such games are mixed.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Will there be any problem with Far Cry in Windows Vista? Only XP is supported and my experience with such games are mixed.


No there won't be any problem. I have played that game on win Vista myself.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Another day where my steam wallet can rest in peace.. sigh! been a lackluster few days..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, other than King's Bounty...I didn't see any games worth getting. Damn!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have bought so many games on steam by now that I might not be able to finish them for months.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Gta deal looks great. Wish I could get it.
EFLC+gta 4 only for 10 $


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought The Secret of Monkey Island Bundle last night. 
Today's deal is just meh.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY on sale, this version supports AA on ati cards, better get it fast.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hoping I could pick Terraria for cheap.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys how many coupons you got in the summer camp contest?

I got 18, need to collect 6 more.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Wasn't there a 50% off on it, on the second day of the sales ?


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Wasn't there a 50% off on it, on the second day of the sales ?


on Terraria??

I don't remember.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY on sale, this version supports AA on ati cards, better get it fast.



Physx effects are awesome in this game.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Physx effects are awesome in this game.


The best I had seen, the smoke actually interacted with the player, without the whole screen slowing down(like it happens with mafia 2).


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> The best I had seen, the smoke actually interacted with the player, without the whole screen slowing down(like it happens with mafia 2).



Absolutely and scarecrow scenes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, thinking of getting CSS? How are the servers in India ?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Counter strike: Source for $4.99. Is it recommended to get this now with BF3 coming out so soon. This will at least have some servers around here. Or is the server scene with CS:S the same as TF2?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If you want CS:S, get the CS complete pack at $7.5. Save 75% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam
While I don't play CS, my guess is there are no dearth of CS servers in India. Personally I like the quick playing style in Quake III and Urban Terror than the playing style in Counter Strike, if you ask me whether CS in itself is worth buying.

I'll probably buy Tomb Raider : Anniversary @ $2.5..


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nothing good today, only Lara croft anniv and Guardian of light


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Nothing good today, only Lara croft anniv and Guardian of light


Meh, both sucks.

I have one question, you guys buy games from steam only when it goes to sale right? Cause most games there are a lot costlier than indian counterparts sold in stores.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Yeah its more than double the price.


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> Meh, both sucks.
> 
> I have one question, you guys buy games from steam only when it goes to sale right? Cause most games there are a lot costlier than indian counterparts sold in stores.



Both are good. 

Yeah, I buy games when it's on sale except if I am gifting to someone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> I have one question, you guys buy games from steam only when it goes to sale right? Cause most games there are a lot costlier than indian counterparts sold in stores.


Yes. And we buy retail if that turns out cheaper for us. Deals like Humble Indie Bundle help as well.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

RIFT for $10 is worth it. It is even worth at $40. But then you still have monthly fees to pay.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Thats the reason i don't like MMORPGs.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> I have one question, you guys buy games from steam only when it goes to sale right? Cause most games there are a lot costlier than indian counterparts sold in stores.



I personally buy from steam only when the prices there are around half the retail price. In sales like the one going on right now, steam prices are often 1/3 to half of the retail price. The price difference is just huge.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

check this out

Guide: Get Alien Breed 2 Free on Steam! - Game-Pad Forums | Game-PadÂ©


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 25 tickets now!


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Mass Effect pack for $20.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Mass Effect pack for $20.



It will cost you the same if you just get both the games from Flipkart. And you will save yourself a lot of time and electricity too.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> It will cost you the same if you just get both the games from Flipkart. And you will save yourself a lot of time and electricity too.


well, saving electricity only translates into saving Rs. 30-40


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You'll also get a box. *hides*


----------



## masterkd (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thinking of buying amnesia @$4.99 today!!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I just found out that Counter strike Source server scene sucks too in India. I guess everyone being shown in game-monitor.com are playing on cracked servers.


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Terraria for $2.50 is 100% worth it.

Finally my wait ends.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ is it like braid ?


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ is it like braid ?


No. Completely different. Most people call it 2D Minecraft but I think it is different.

It would be fun playing together on a server.

--

a friend needs help:


			
				XTechManiac said:
			
		

> Hey guys, can anyone of you do me a favor? I want to buy some stuff from steam but the problem is, I don't own a Credit Card. All you need to do to help me out is adding $5 to my steam wallet (will PM you my steam id and password) using your credit card. I'll pay you $5 back immediately by getting your mobile recharged of the same account. TIA.


Steam - Ongoing deals thread


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I emptied my steam wallet with the Splinter Cell pack, yesterday afternoon.

Final tally is 19 games to finish. Long year ahead of me now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ is it like braid ?



Braid is a game like no other.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys i have Metro 2033, Red Faction 1 and Red Faction 2 in my steam account.

These are stored as unsent gifts atm.
Anyone willing to trade these for an item or a group of items of similar value?


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^how do you store items as unsent gift ?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How many here have got the free ARMA II? It has co-op gameplay.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Terraria for $2.50 is 100% worth it.
> 
> Finally my wait ends.



night time zombies.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@faun, you can purchase items from the store as a gift. it will be stored in your account until you send it to someone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> How many here have got the free ARMA II? It has co-op gameplay.


The game's not free. The S*n's offer should be ignored. In fact the games should be boycotted just because of their association with that tabloid. 
Anfield Road » Don’t buy The Sun


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Whaaaaaaaaaat?This isn't RAWK  Boycotting games because of their association with a newspaper 
The Sun is no better than the Mail and the Mirror!Most of the media outlets have a checkered history.Doesn't make sense to urge people on a totally unrelated forum, in a different country, to boycott a video game just because it is related to a sh1te tabloid which is frowned upon by a football club.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^sadly tarraria is $4.99 now
btw, does PAM worths $2.49?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat?This isn't RAWK  Boycotting games because of their association with a newspaper
> The Sun is no better than the Mail and the Mirror!Most of the media outlets have a checkered history.Doesn't make sense to urge people on a totally unrelated forum, in a different country, to boycott a video game just because it is related to a sh1te tabloid which is frowned upon by a football club.


Piss off.

Chequered history in comparison to S*n, eh? 
 I just posted a kind of disclaimer and a fact and my opinions regarding this, you are free to avail all those offers, but I would like to add this as a disclaimer. Even then if you wish to avail the offer, or think the association is senseless, you are very free to do so.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I agree with arsenal gunners. You dont boycott games because of who/what it associates with (I am not referring to  truly evil people, like politicians, terrorists etc).

Dont be so offensive lol 

Can anyone buy me spacechem? i will give him (metro 2033) OR( Red Faction I and II) for it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Piss off.
> 
> Chequered history in comparison to S*n, eh?
> I just posted a kind of disclaimer and a fact and my opinions regarding this, you are free to avail all those offers, but I would like to add this as a disclaimer. Even then if you wish to avail the offer, or think the association is senseless, you are very free to do so.



Well then,don't buy those games.No need to go around posting useless disclaimers about it,Because frankly,no one gives a damn here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> I agree with arsenal gunners. You dont boycott games because of who/what it associates with (I am not referring to  truly evil people, like politicians, terrorists etc).


It's only because you don't understand the gravity of the situation. 



> Dont be so offensive lol


Offense is intended. If it wasn't a knowledgeable football fan like him, I would have held my breath.




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well then,don't buy those games.No need to go around posting useless disclaimers about it,Because frankly,no one gives a damn here.


Er why not? If it makes difference to one person out of thousands visiting the forum, I'm happy. It was just a single post ffs, geez.

Anyway take my above advice or ignore it, there's no need to troll or use : lol : to wind up another poster on sensitive topic. If you wish to disagree that can be done decently, not acting like a smart arse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It won't make a difference because no one cares about a 3rd rate British tabloid's past here.It irked me in the Football thread as well,with you urging people not to post The Sun links.
Anyway,enough off topic stuff.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Agreed. 

If anybody wants metro 2033 he can save ~Rs.150 by buying me spacechem. i can give him metro.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Last day today. Am thinking about picking up Machinarium, Sam & Max complete, and Just Cause 2 (I missed it on the daily deal. Maybe it'll turn up today on Encore?)

Must resist the urge to splurge on impulse purchase of collection packs..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> Last day today. Am thinking about picking up Machinarium,


Highly recommended.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ending my summer camp with buying Borderlands:GOTY @$7.50..wanted to buy GTA IV:Complete Edition but parents didn't allow!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> No. Completely different. Most people call it 2D Minecraft but I think it is different.
> 
> It would be fun playing together on a server.



So,mm, thats for the replies, LFC fan as well. . Will have to think about it. I never played Minecraft.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, Summer's over 

Final day purchases include:

Sam & Max complete (just before the daily deal elapsed)
Machinarium
Capsized
Terraria
Just Cause 2 (with all DLC)

huge backlog of games ahead for a year atleast.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Finally I started using Steam yesterday... 

I started to download Portal 2 that I purchased from flipkart.... I left the download to run whole night and in 6-7 hours the downloaded content reached approx. 2200MB, which was 1000MB earlier. Now, I just started it again and download started from 1710 MB. Is this normal with steam or really something got deleted from my computer? :O


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm. It might be just normal, it is normal is most cases, but if you want to make sure, just click on the game>properties>check integrity. This might fix any size issues.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

why cant these downloaders be as good as torrent clients ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Finally I started using Steam yesterday...
> 
> I started to download Portal 2 that I purchased from flipkart.... I left the download to run whole night and in 6-7 hours the downloaded content reached approx. 2200MB, which was 1000MB earlier. Now, I just started it again and download started from 1710 MB. Is this normal with steam or really something got deleted from my computer? :O


Perfectly normal.

The download will get suspended before completion at times. When you resume then the download completes that instant in these cases lol.

And Finally I have 31 entries in the giveaway. Lets hope I win.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Damn , now I have too many steam games and too little space. Time to buy that 1 TB external. I must have spent like Rs.3500/- on this summer sale alone :O , my Credit Card bill just gave me a shock.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> why cant these downloaders be as good as torrent clients ?



I wish they were as well. But what the heck, you can always torrent games and put them in the steam library for steam to detect. Slow download speed problem solved.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



masterkd said:


> Ending my summer camp with buying Borderlands:GOTY @$7.50..wanted to buy GTA IV:Complete Edition but parents didn't allow!!



how old are you????


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Zeno Clash
Save 75% on Zeno Clash on Steam

Weird game


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> why cant these downloaders be as good as torrent clients ?


One reason, number of sources, in case of torrents we download from thousands of users.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

MAJOR STEAM UPDATE ANNOUNCED!

Taken from Steam News

<start>

Steam Blog - Valve
Over the years, Steam has delivered a lot of bits to a lot of people. Delivering content is really at the core of Steam, and we have been working on improving that core. As of today, you can download some of the content on Steam using all-new server and client code to get the job done.

The new content system is designed to do two things: deliver better download rates in more places around the world, and also to simply streamline the publishing process on Steam, ultimately making it possible to ship more games than we would have been able to with the old system.

The maximum aggregate bandwidth of the system will be greater than the current system; this will help us satisfy spikes in demand when there’s a big release. We will also be able to send content from more places, to better serve people all around the globe. All the content on the new system is sent via HTTP; this is more firewall-friendly than the current system, and will automatically take advantage of web-caching proxies installed at ISPs.

Another way that the new content system improves the bandwidth picture is by requiring each user to download less data. With the Steam content system that’s been in place for a few years now, if an individual file on disk were modified by a *game update, your client had to download the whole file.* That can be painful when the file in question is really large. *The new system supports delivering only the differences between the old and new files, meaning game updates will be much smaller overall.*

These changes have given us an opportunity to write new tools for game developers and content publishers that simplify the process of both publishing and updating a game on Steam. Simplifying the publishing process means it takes the partner and us less time to ship each product, so we can ship more stuff to more users.

In addition, the new content system will allow us to build several new features that we’ve often heard requested. Upcoming client releases will include things like download scheduling, bandwidth throttling, and prioritizing which games get downloaded first. You’ll also be *able to download an update to a game while you’re playing that game*; Steam will apply the update after you exit the game.

Over time, more and more of the content on Steam will be delivered using this new system. Soon, Dota 2 will be delivered using it. In the meantime, if you’d like to try out this new content system you can do so right now; if you download a 1280x720 (HD) trailer from the store, it will happen via the new content system. Give it a try! 

<end>

Oh Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well well well looks like real nice updates for stream. Its already on top these will just make it more worthier.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Delta upgrades, eh?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

nice...
looks like my tf2 will be completed soon


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have not received the codes of the free ARMA II that I signed up for with the SUN code. I had got an email saying that I will receive the code within 3 days.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a query...is downloading from steam better than purchasing games dirt cheap from Flipkart or Nextworld.in ??

can any1 tell me the price diff b/w steam and these..
AFAIK flipkart has Mass Effect for Rs. 220 and GTA IV for Rs.370...are these available at lower prices on Steam??


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

During the steam sales, like the summer sale that just went by, it is better to buy from steam. But I always make sure that the price difference is significant, because downloading such big games can be difficult. For games like ME and GTA which are really cheap at flipkart, buy it from there only. You will save yourself a lot of time and electricity. But do consider the DLC thing too. Retail DLCs go only with retail games and steam DLCs go only with Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Reaper_Vivek said:
			
		

> I have a query...is downloading from steam better than purchasing games dirt cheap from Flipkart or Nextworld.in ??


Steam does gives dirt cheap offers in many times like recent Summer camp.

You see if you have purchased a game from steam then you don't need to save anything neither setup nor the disk. You a portable game collection accessible from anywhere in the world. You don't have to carry disks with you to play game or anything. You can just download that game at anytime anywhere in the world and play it and also not to forget the your game gets updated. Means you need not to save patches or anything. Also the steam client is kinda cool and offers you in game chat and many features. I say if you have to buy buy from steam even if its somewhat costly.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well, buy game offline and use the steam's "Activate product on Steam" feature.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				doomgiver said:
			
		

> well, buy game offline and use the steam's "Activate product on Steam" feature.


Yeah but the problem is that Steam only provides this service for some games not all of em.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I have a query...is downloading from steam better than purchasing games dirt cheap from Flipkart or Nextworld.in ??


It is your wish.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I have a query...is downloading from steam better than purchasing games dirt cheap from Flipkart or Nextworld.in ??
> 
> can any1 tell me the price diff b/w steam and these..
> AFAIK flipkart has Mass Effect for Rs. 220 and GTA IV for Rs.370...are these available at lower prices on Steam??



Also, if you don't have an Unlimited Broadband, don't bother with Steam.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I get max download at 60kbps..so downloading huge games from steam isn't a good idea...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> During the steam sales, like the summer sale that just went by, it is better to buy from steam. But I always make sure that the price difference is significant, because downloading such big games can be difficult. For games like ME and GTA which are really cheap at flipkart, buy it from there only. You will save yourself a lot of time and electricity. But do consider the DLC thing too. Retail DLCs go only with retail games and steam DLCs go only with Steam.



Thank God that you didn't receive the code. The game sucks donkey balls if you are looking fps action. I didn't like it. Waste of bandwidth.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Thank God that you didn't receive the code. The game sucks donkey balls if you are looking fps action. I didn't like it. Waste of bandwidth.



It's not good enough for even a free game? What a shame. I thought I will be able to play co-op with friends here.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

On a side note, if anyone has the Orange Box on Steam, you should try out Cinematic Mod v10.94 for HL2. It revamps the graphics engine, replaces NPC models with HD versions, puts in high res textures, and HDR in HL2 and Episode 1 and looks all round awesome.

Plus, you get the choice to replace Alyx with a model based on Adriana Lima


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> On a side note, if anyone has the Orange Box on Steam, you should try out Cinematic Mod v10.94 for HL2. It revamps the graphics engine, replaces NPC models with HD versions, puts in high res textures, and HDR in HL2 and Episode 1 and looks all round awesome.
> 
> Plus, you get the choice to replace Alyx with a model based on Adriana Lima



Oh please. That model to replace Alyx bloody sucks. Character assasination as well as a complete mockery designed for perverts.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^wut ?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey, I never said she's a perfect replacement for Alyx. In fact, in some places, the mouth animations are off.

But it's just something extra, for FREE, i might add. 

There are some adult Alyx models for sure, but you don't have to install them to enjoy the mod. the mod works just fine without installing any of the models that come bundled..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh please. That model to replace Alyx bloody sucks. Character assasination as well as a complete mockery designed for perverts.



There are things like that for HL too? Height of nerdiness.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> Plus, you get the choice to replace Alyx with a model based on Adriana Lima



also, she is BUTT UGLY.

my comp would commit suicide if i put such an ugly model in it


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Grid is available for $5 in a mid week madness sale. Great fun driving game for anyone who hasn't played it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> also, she is BUTT UGLY.
> 
> my comp would commit suicide if i put such an ugly model in it



*i27.photobucket.com/albums/c183/budboi/2ds2236xq5oj8.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				rchi84 said:
			
		

> Grid is available for $5 in a mid week madness sale. Great fun driving game for anyone who hasn't played it.


Yeah but online server for Grid are closed so you can't play online which makes it just a single player game.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i27.photobucket.com/albums/c183/budboi/2ds2236xq5oj8.jpg



ugly bi@tch is ugly, you cant change that, if i was as famous as that, i'd be dissected too. my opinion, you dont like, i dont care, but damn you if you try to put yourself on the morally higher ground.

apna bhi koi standard hai, uske neeche nahi dekhte


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Yeah but online server for Grid are closed so you can't play online which makes it just a single player game.



When did that happen ? Damn. Btw , you could even play pirated GRID online on their servers  

+1 to Codemasters 

Also , for those of you who like old-school RPGs , Dungeons of Dredmor and Chtulhu Saves the World are two very good RPGs on steam. Breath of Death is also good I heard.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Limbo is coming to steam on 3rd august. 

LIMBO


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> When did that happen ? Damn. Btw , you could even play pirated GRID online on their servers


Don't remember the exact date but I guess I posted it in news thread here.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

There are a couple of servers out there which still allow you to play. Google them..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Witcher 2 for 12.99 EUR(Rs.822) at g2play. *

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: The Witcher :: The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Steam Key

If I were you I wouldn't miss this awesome deal while it lasts. Plus the key can be activated through steam.  

Credits to Sp1n aka Spindoctor de IVG for the news


----------



## baccilus (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I would rather wait and get it from GOG itself when it gets cheaper. I have a huge backlog of games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, I am a new STEAM user

my id- wuodland(someone already took my this forum name  )

so add me as a friend


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Time to create another account !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok guys another doubt

I have heard STEAM trys to update the installation everytime I launch it. So could anyone post how to disable that?
And can we play games when we are offline?


I am downloading 2 games(freee)

Team Fortress 2
Americas Army 3


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yes you can play games while you are offline ! 

I use to practice CS few times locally !


----------



## sygeek (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Ok guys another doubt
> 
> I have heard STEAM trys to update the installation everytime I launch it. So could anyone post how to disable that?
> And can we play games when we are offline?
> ...


It literally takes 3-5 seconds to check for new updates (only after first launch), that shouldn't bother you.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It takes good time to install those updates


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I just created a steam forum account
but i cant post any new posts
i have already completed the registration via email

the error i'm receiving says:
-->do your registration:
-->you should have 10 posts to post in off topic section
-->you dont have those privileges 
-->....forgot this one

i cant even contact to a mod :/


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well the second point is quite self explanatory. Whats wrong with that ???


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Batman GOTY edition available for $7.50 in a midweek madness sale. If you haven't played it till now, GO GET IT!! Highly recommended, esp if you have an Nvidia card and can enable Physx.

I got it for the 360 already, so won't be getting it, but for anyone else curious about the fuss is all about, it's a great choice.

Not sure if strictly steam related, but i got a FREE copy of Dirt 3 

There was an AMD vision challenge going on at AMD Vision Dirt 3 challenge.

Although it only allows you to choose Brazil, I took part in it and used Google translate to pick the right answers. I registered with them and five days later, I got an email with an AMD redeem code, which I entered on the Dirt 3 promo AMD site (the same place where you redeem the download code you get with Sapphire Dirt 3 6950 edition for e.g.).

AMD mailed me a retail key which I activated on Steam and Voila! Dirt 3 installed on my system :O

All it took was five minutes of my time. 

Try your luck as it's open to Indian residents, but there are only 1800 unlock codes for each country. Get it before it expires


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Rchi

when I click creat account nothing happens. what to do


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah,Batman AA is Rs329 on Steam


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Rchi
> 
> when I click creat account nothing happens. what to do



So you answered them correctly right? Check the Email you registered with. Go to the Junk/Spam folder and see if you've received an Email in portugese.

If you have, you'll have to wait for a couple of days to receive your redeem code.

All of which is assuming that they haven't run out of codes yet. (fingers crossed).

I thought it was bogus myself initially, and was surprised to receive the key yesterday. checked on the net a some other people also got it, to my surprise.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

"Unfortunately we have run out DiRT3 download codes."


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Drats. Tried loads of Google Translate, Google Search, etc

All in vain


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just a few hours left. Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines available for $5. Excellent old school vampire RPG. Old game, but plays well with some unofficial patches.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

LIMBO has arrived on steam 

priced at $10. Will wait for the christmas sale and see if i can get it for $5 then.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Team Fortress 2 is 10GB on steam  

How much is the paid version ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> Team Fortress 2 is 10GB on steam
> 
> How much is the paid version ?



Yeah it's 10.5GB. And no there's no seperate paid version for TF2.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I read that the paid version has more avatars and stuff . 

Anyways , Will take a few days to download.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> Team Fortress 2 is 10GB on steam
> 
> How much is the paid version ?


if you have any other *source engine* based game, install it, then try downloading TF2.

i did this by installing Portal1, TF2 d/l size reduced from 10GB to under 5GB.

Source Engine files are really big 

you  can try HL2, HL2 episodes or portal 1/2

NOTE: try this if you have local copy (DVD/ steam backup)


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I had the DVD  CD of CS 1.6 . I left and home and I dont want to login from that account again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> I had the DVD  CD of CS 1.6 . I left and home and I dont want to login from that account again.


CS 1.6 is GoldSrc. Wouldn't have helped anyway.



xtremevicky said:


> I read that the paid version has more avatars and stuff .
> 
> Anyways , Will take a few days to download.



Just buy an in game weapon or hat, it will become "paid". Get the flare gun for $0.49, it's pretty useful as well.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> I had the DVD  CD of CS 1.6 . I left and home and I dont want to login from that account again.



Category:Source engine games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ohh . I had the Condition Zero one . 

Thanks Guys


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



s18000rpm said:


> if you have any other *source engine* based game, install it, then try downloading TF2.
> 
> i did this by installing Portal1, TF2 d/l size reduced from 10GB to under 5GB.
> 
> ...


That's great, I've already got Portal. But, meh, I'm too lazy, I'll just buy it from a retail store, it's too cheap.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Even if you get it from a retail store, you will have to download Portal 2....


1. I'm not buying Portal 2, it's TF2.
2. Retail store as in stores that don't just give away the CD-Key.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Okay . Download around 3GB already when I was leaving home . 

Can anybody tell me , How to begin ? A Guide or Link will be helpful !


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just check the tf2 thread for server list and you are good to go


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Indian servers exist ? 

Pings ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> Indian servers exist ?
> 
> Pings ?



50-60ms w.r.t. MTNL Delhi.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That is good pings ! I got around 100 in Airtel on Vstreet Servers and 20-75 on BSNL .

I miss those CS days


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ yea, BSNL comes in two versions - either good or crappy. Probability of both is 50-50.

Airtel only comes in one version - average as far as Delhi is concerned.  MTNL 1mbps UL for 999 ftw.

I have CS:S...I wonder why Yindan retards only play on crappy maps where you have to just kill and do nothing else. :/

and with TF2 now f2p, saare n00b yindans toot pade. Playing as Spy has become 2ez.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have not played CS:S but at 1.6 the best servers only play 4 maps which are officialy  used in CS tournaments . 

What map do you want to play except Dust2 , Inferno , Nuke , Train . ?


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ actually they play some Sniper deathmatch/survivor maps like awp_india in CS:S. Nothing else.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

AWP India is a practice map for Snipers . Even I hate it but they will play as it does improve the response times .


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

They don't play anything else. tbh, no one plays CS:S in India. You only find 5-6 people online in Indian servers at most. Waste of my $5.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> They don't play anything else. tbh, no one plays CS:S in India. You only find 5-6 people online in Indian servers at most. Waste of my $5.



Rather play CS 1.6 . Not as detailed as Source but a good game. The problem with CS:S is that the game is very heavy on resources so people prefer playing 1.6 !


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



xtremevicky said:


> Rather play CS 1.6 . Not as detailed as Source but a good game. The problem with CS:S is that the game is very heavy on resources so people prefer playing 1.6 !


well, the thing is...I extensively played Quake 3 + mods. CS is like playing at snail's pace for me.

CS:S isn't that heavy. My meagre nVidia 9400M handles it at 90 fps.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Then you shall never like CS 1.6 .

Happens also with UT players also !

Update : Around 7Gb done ! 

Will be done by tonight !


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can I buy Games from Steam with a debit card?  

btw, *DOOM AND QUAKE COMPLETE PACK SALE* is on!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The only reason I cannot buy Fallout 3 and new vegas is because of region locking thing. Thanks publishers for giving an excuse to go for the alternative.



soumo27 said:


> Can I buy Games from Steam with a debit card?
> 
> btw, *DOOM AND QUAKE COMPLETE PACK SALE* is on!!



Only if it's a mastercard or visa.


----------



## varunb (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Only if it's a mastercard or visa.



Correction Faun. I believe guys like us in India are under a big misconception that Indian debit cards can work on Steam or many other international websites. Trust me cos I have been through this situation.

1. If your debit card says "Visa Electron" or "Electronic Use only", then 99% your card won't work on international websites including Steam. These cards can be although used on international merchant stores. If your debit card doesn't have these words imprinted, then you are good to go.
(Let me know if you are aware of any Indian bank whose Visa electron cards have worked on Steam.)

2. You are only left with either a credit card from any India bank or a virtual credit card. VCC is just like a online CC & doesn't exists physically. If you have an account in HDFC bank or Kotak, then you can easily create a virtual credit card & shop on Steam.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Virtual Credit card is the best option for Debit card users.

Go to *www.entropay.com/

Register an account and link your debit card to it. They'll provide you with a virtual credit card which you can use to purchase games on steam. You'll need to add funds to the VCC from your Debit card (they charge you a small service fee , a few cents for this). I used them until HDFC bank issued me a credit card. It works 100% .

*NEWS FOR THE UNAWARE*

Steam now lets you trade unused gifts and TF2 items between users. To enable Steam Trade Beta , go to Steam->Settings and in the Beta Participation dropdown , select Steam Trade Beta.

Steam will now restart and update. After this, right-click on any friend in your list and click "Invite to Trade". Now you two can start sharing Gifts and TF2 items.

* Note : This only works if your friend has Steam Trade beta installed *


----------



## baccilus (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Virtual Credit card is the best option for Debit card users.
> 
> Go to *www.entropay.com/
> 
> Register an account and link your debit card to it. They'll provide you with a virtual credit card which you can use to purchase games on steam. You'll need to add funds to the VCC from your Debit card (they charge you a small service fee , a few cents for this). I used them until HDFC bank issued me a credit card. It works 100% .



They are asking for all my card details. How can I be sure they won't just randomly empty my account?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> They are asking for all my card details. How can I be sure they won't just randomly empty my account?



Because it's a trusted site, and they have several thousand customers who vouch for it? It's just like any other VCC service. Even HDFC Bank has a VCC service for it's Savings bank customers.

If you need any reassurance, I've been with Entropay for close to 9 months now. They've never charged me anything other than for transferring funds from my Debit card to the VCC (as I mentioned in the previous post).


----------



## baccilus (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks a lot. If this works, you might have solved a big problem for me. BTW, how much commission do they charge per dollar?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Thanks a lot. If this works, you might have solved a big problem for me. BTW, how much commission do they charge per dollar?



They charge 4.95% of the amount you transfer from your debit card to your Entropay VCC. That's not really much , e.g Rs.10 for every Rs.200/- transferred


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

better get a CC or ask your friends.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

/Total OT
Just asking, If I want to buy an avast antivirus license from abroad can I use credit card(visa/master), my parents have accounts in HDFC, IDBI, Axis and Allahabad Bank.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Use the HDFC's Virtual Credit Card. That should do.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is on sale today:
*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/104927-oddworld-abe-s-oddysee-windows-screenshot-the-animal-i-m-riding.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Looks really odd and weird. Not interested.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> This is on sale today:
> *www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/104927-oddworld-abe-s-oddysee-windows-screenshot-the-animal-i-m-riding.jpg



Do you want this? It looks absurd from the videos.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^already bought the bundle.

Will PM you in case.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

OK.. Did you play this game? How is it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^not yet, will download it later. Downloading STALKER mod now.

Probably you should see youtube videos first.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs2Wp-Vc7CI


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got the Oddworld: Exodus+Oddysee pack. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It didn't look like fun to me at all. It says it was released in 1997. And the screen loads everytime you move to th next area like a page instead of scrolling.And just see what they do when they are standing still...LOL...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Now you can trade games  on steam*



> The Team Fortress 2 hat economy is in full swing, with players bartering, backstabbing and frantically crafting their way to the best items. The carnage is about to spread beyond TF2. The TF2 blog announces that the Steam trading beta is now live, and will let you swap Team Fortress 2 items for unredeemed gift games on Steam.
> 
> One of the pleasant side effects of the enormous Steam sales is that you’ll often buy a bundle that contains a copy of a game you already own. Most of the time you’re able to gift this spare game to anyone with a Steam account. The Steam trading beta now lets you exchange a Team Fortress 2 item, say, a tower of hats, for one of those spares.


Sources-

PC Gamer: Steam trading beta will let you swap TF2 items for spare Steam games | PC Gamer

FAQ: *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6748-ETSG-5417

TF2 blog: Team Fortress 2

Its in beta now. Portal 2 is also coming soon. We will also be able to trade items from other 3rd party devs that participate.

The coolest thing is that you can trade extra games (aka gifts) for other gifts, or for TF2 items atm.

EDIT:No one interested in this cool new feature?


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 discussion!*

Well, I have my 1st Steam experience in the HL2 days itself and apparently it was downloading a lots of DRM encrypted stuffs (from what I had got by the onscreen dialogs etc., don't know whether I was right or wrong) from the net despite having the disk. And it was a terrifying experience at dial-up!

And here's my latest experience with Steam: Just installed Steam last week, and on my 2Mbps BB (not unlimited), it took some 15-20 minutes to completely install, and of this, login took more than 5 minutes. And BB speed was top-notch all those time. I really don't know what that 1.5mb installer really does in the background. Even today there was login problems, first it shows not responding, then say cannot connect to my account, on restart it started updating (from my experience it updates more frequently than a firefox nightly build), again task manager shows not responding, then finally the home screen comes, taking a "sweet" 6 and a half minutes in total. I faced similar situation last year and the year before that. And in both cases I promptly uninstall it within a week.


Any solution? Or am I doing anything wrong?

PS: I have nothing against Steam, but because of all these problems, I can't really purchase any Steam specific games. My bad!


----------



## varunb (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 discussion!*

If you can ask any mod to move your post in the Steam discussion thread, then we can carry on about your discussion there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 discussion!*

Its just bad luck i guess or some kind of problems with your firewall settings. For me, most of the time steam loads in a jiffy. And the security it provides for you a/c is remarkable.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm more interested in increasing the no. of games in my a/c.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 discussion!*



Skud said:


> I really don't know what that 1.5mb installer really does in the background.


It downloads the real Steam files worth 80 MB.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 3 discussion!*



Skud said:


> Well, I have my 1st Steam experience in the HL2 days itself and apparently it was downloading a lots of DRM encrypted stuffs (from what I had got by the onscreen dialogs etc., don't know whether I was right or wrong) from the net despite having the disk. And it was a terrifying experience at dial-up!
> 
> And here's my latest experience with Steam: Just installed Steam last week, and on my 2Mbps BB (not unlimited), it took some 15-20 minutes to completely install, and of this, login took more than 5 minutes. And BB speed was top-notch all those time. I really don't know what that 1.5mb installer really does in the background. Even today there was login problems, first it shows not responding, then say cannot connect to my account, on restart it started updating (from my experience it updates more frequently than a firefox nightly build), again task manager shows not responding, then finally the home screen comes, taking a "sweet" 6 and a half minutes in total. I faced similar situation last year and the year before that. And in both cases I promptly uninstall it within a week.
> 
> ...


Try defragging steam directories.


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And why it takes so much time to login? And more than half of the time fails to login despite having no connectivity problem?


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> And why it takes so much time to login? And more than half of the time fails to login despite having no connectivity problem?


Doesn't really take much time for me. Hardly a minute.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Do a fresh install and clear all your temporary files of your PC. And after you log-into steam the next time, change the download region. This might solve the issue.
I see many user having the same problem with no real solution over at the steam forums.

Steam takes an extremely long time to login - Steam Users' Forums


EDIT: I see some users had this problem fixed by adding steam and steam's folder in the exceptions list of their PC security program. And some solved it by deleting the clientregistry.blob file from steam's directory.(but don't forget to take backup of this file).


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Will my games work after changing the download region?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yes. Of course.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Region changing doesn't work. And deleting clientregistry.blob file result in the file being recreated and Steam starting updating again.

Any other solutions?


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> It didn't look like fun to me at all.



The game is real fun


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

let it update. See what happens after that.

Also contact Steam support.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam opens in 15 seconds in both Mac OS X and Windows for me.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, tried everything suggested. Defragging the Steam directory with Game Booster seems to have done some good. But it's still over a minute.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Well, tried everything suggested. Defragging the Steam directory with Game Booster seems to have done some good. But it's still over a minute.


It takes 2-4 minutes for me, this thing is usual with steam.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anything eating your net Bandwidth?

try speedtest.net and see your speed 

At least its not 5+ minutes now


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nothing, EG. Even shut down all security software, still no improvement. But I doubt login time would increase with time.

And thanks for the defrag suggestion.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

how many games installed in your account? I ask because that does affect performance.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not a single one, was looking to purchase Limbo and Edge, but still in a fix.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hmm.

try an absolute clean install. uninstall, sweep your registry, remove remainder steam folders. defrag the HDD and then wipe blank space (3 passes).

reinstall steam.

ouch.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone considering buying this:
Red Faction Guerrilla - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I had prepurchased on steam.

good game. 8/10.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

if it's not on steam then I wouldn't really consider buying that game. NFS HP 2010 and Dragon Age 2 is an exception (was getting ME 2 free or something).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That was for BF3 pre-purchase on origin.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even I can login on Steam in less than 15 seconds. Noob question: Where is the TDF user group?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

see my sig bro. 

And whats your ID ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just joined. I am krovvvvvv

HDFC Debit Card declined. Woe is me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Borderlands 75% discount.


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Updates on payment: I tried with a MasterCard and a VISA debit card (both international) and both failed on Steam.

@ Faun: How do you pay for games on Steam?


----------



## baccilus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Updates on payment: I tried with a MasterCard and a VISA debit card (both international) and both failed on Steam.
> 
> @ Faun: How do you pay for games on Steam?


My card worked in July, don't know about now. I used a VISA Debit card. But one this is that I had to re-enter my card details each time for it to work. Some how the details already entered in steam caused card failure but manually entering card details solved the problem back in July. I can't say anything about now since many banks are updating Debit card security now a days here.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Updates on payment: I tried with a MasterCard and a VISA debit card (both international) and both failed on Steam.
> 
> @ Faun: How do you pay for games on Steam?



Indian Debit cards for some banks don't work for online transactions (despite the International tag). It's due to the 3D Secure Code thing that's needed by nearly every Indian bank and American banks don't use them. 

You can use Entropay , which I suggested 2-3 pages back. I used it until I got a credit card from HDFC.

If you need more information , PM me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> @ Faun: How do you pay for games on Steam?



CC..........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

or one can use the Virtual Credit Card by HDFC.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Entropay is a little too much imho. I'll try HDFC VCC and check. That seems to be my best bet. Else, I'll just find someone with a CC to buy me the games.


----------



## Skud (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Purchased Metro 2033 from Steam at 5 USD. Any way of scheduling the game install? I have a 2-8 night UL connection, so can't really install it before that.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well i bought the counter strike bundle for 7.79 USD and I did that with a VISA ELEctron Debit card and it worked 

I dont think Credit cards are always a necessity to buy from Steam, are they?


----------



## baccilus (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Purchased Metro 2033 from Steam at 5 USD. Any way of scheduling the game install? I have a 2-8 night UL connection, so can't really install it before that.



Here is what I would do to save myself from all the geeky solutions. 
1.Add steam to your start up program.
2. Look for the option of alarm in your motherboard. Most motherboards have this feature that when they have power supply they can turn on at specified time.
3. At 2 AM your computer will turn on and steam will start at start up itself and start downloading stuff in the download que.
4. I don't have a solution for turning it off. If you can't think of a clean geeky solution, just put an alarm.
If it works tell me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^for auto shutdown make a shortcut and type the following in the box

shutdown.exe -s -f -t _*1800*_

add the time in seconds after which you want your pc to turn off.


----------



## varunb (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



soumo27 said:


> well i bought the counter strike bundle for 7.79 USD and I did that with a VISA ELEctron Debit card and it worked
> 
> I dont think Credit cards are always a necessity to buy from Steam, are they?



I clearly told u the funda on steam & you still keep on asking this. You have an Axis bank account & ur debit card card worked doesn't means others wont face any issues with their debit cards. The least you can do is tell everyone here what Axis debit card you used - gold, classic, etc


----------



## Skud (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Here is what I would do to save myself from all the geeky solutions.
> 1.Add steam to your start up program.
> 2. Look for the option of alarm in your motherboard. Most motherboards have this feature that when they have power supply they can turn on at specified time.
> 3. At 2 AM your computer will turn on and steam will start at start up itself and start downloading stuff in the download que.
> ...




OK, I will try.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Counter Strike:GO trailer released!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, I have finally got my first game via Steam. Its dirt 3. Thanks to Amd 
I want all Tdf members to add me. My Steam id is: wuodland
Is there any way to play a Steam game without connecting to Internet?


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And are Dirt 3 DLCs purchased from Windows Games Live compatible with Steam version of Dirt 3?

BTW, congrats thetechfreak. I have also got the key couple of days earlier.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> ....
> Is there any way to play a Steam game without connecting to Internet?



Login once. And then when running steam next time, select offline mode and enjoy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

theres no need to login to go "offline mode"
lol, that doesnt even make sense.

disconnect your internet/ turn off modem, then start steam, it'll take sometime & then pop-up telling no network found... - in hat pop-up - there'd be an "Start in offline" option.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Oh crap, i forgot to mention that you need to disconnect net. Or will blocking steam in firewall work might work.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

reposting here

DIRT3 Keys have been leaked.

*BUT DONT TRY THESE KEYS, VALVE IS BANNING STEAM ACCOUNTS OF THOSE REGISTERING WITH LEAKED KEYS*


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The keys dont include keys from Amd give away right?
@Jojo Thanks.

I have also joined Think Digit gaming group. Please add me guys!


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Spacemarine is tied to steam, getting confirmed it from flipkart.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Darksiders @$5
Save 75% on Darksiders™ on Steam


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Have you played the game? Worth purchasing? How's the graphics and gameplay?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Its the best hack-n-slash game after DMC on PC. Its a must play.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Lets see. Can't ponder much over 200 bucks.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Have you played the game? Worth purchasing? How's the graphics and gameplay?



See the darsksiders thread

I am not much into hack n slash but this game is impressive. i'd rank it similar to Batman AA in the enjoyment factor.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Doesn't even know there's a dedicated thread. Checking. Thanks.

----------------------------------------------------------------


*UPDATE:* Purchased.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^nice buy 

Look out for the collectibles, some of these are well hidden to the casual players eyes. Some might require the gadgets (weapons) you acquire later on to reach upto.


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

BTW, anybody played Xotic? Looks good.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^looks good.

Mirror's Edge $5


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Already have it, and somehow didn't like it and didn't continue after couple of levels.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Star Wars :KOTOR @ $5
magicka collection @ $13


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Majesty 2 collection: $10. So is Penumbra. Might get the later after 20th.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone want to co-op in Magicka ?


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Missed Penumbra.  

Will install Magicka tonight, after completing downloading Darksiders.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^maybe we can co-op 

Indie 2d and Indie strategy bundles
Midweek Madness - Indie Bundles


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

a totally new game Rusty Hearts made F2P on the steam just after its release date(20th september)
its a massively multiplayer combat game with popular anime inspired characters and moves
here are the details
Rusty Hearts on Steam


----------



## rchi84 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

awesome deals on sega titles this week. I picked up AVP and Alpha Protocol for $7 total. Nice deals on total war, and two worlds 2, though I'd recommend waiting for the christmas sales for Two worlds 2.


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How's Alpha Protocol? Worth 2$?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

for all those who are downloading Rusty Hearts

Don't download/buy/install this. For your PC's sake. - Steam Users' Forums

i stopped my downloading


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Rootkit? Quite an overkill just for an anti cheat system.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That thread says that it uses XTrap anti-cheat system (or so I think) and its too dang buggy. Well, its not dangerous, but annoying for some people.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> That thread says that it uses XTrap anti-cheat system (or so I think) and its too dang buggy. Well, its not dangerous, but annoying for some people.


A root kit has priviledged access to your OS, any vulnerability would result in a massive security risk. Its buggy nature makes it a lot worse.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmmm. Then better stay away.  
Thanks for the clear up LFC.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Portal 2 @14.99
Save 50% on Portal 2 on Steam

Crysis @7.49
Save 75% on Crysis on Steam


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Portal 2 @14.99
> Save 50% on Portal 2 on Steam


Intencity - Portal 2 [PC]

600/-


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got The Binding of Isaac, awesome game !


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

SteamGifts: Win Steam Gifts or Buy a PC Game to Share with Your Friends


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Can that site be trusted ? I'm suspicious .


----------



## sygeek (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Can that site be trusted ? I'm suspicious .


Hell yes!

But you need an invite code to join. I can give one (only one) if anyone wants.

You may also want to try /r/playitforward.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Weekend Deal
Fable 3 @16.99
Save 66% on Fable III on Steam


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I only go to Steam store for indie games. All else I mostly can't play due to lack of hi-end hardware or are too expensive.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Cogs @$3.40
Save 66% on Cogs on Steam


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^That's a good deal for those who missed the Humble Bundle.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

THQ week in steam

Metro 2033 @ $5.00


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Max Payne pack in Steam @ $3.74 USD (184 bucks @ 49.01/1 $)
 includes 2 items: Max Payne, Max Payne 2 

*Max Payne pack*


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Halloween sale till 31st Oct;-

*2011 Halloween Sale*

Also check out GamerGate:-

*offers - GamersGate*

And if someone wants to pick up Dead Island for real cheap, get it from here:-

*Dead Island PC Download*


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am not sure which one to take
Painkiller complete pack or Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines ?

Trine 2 coming soon........


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

VTM is an awesome game Faun. Make sure to install the latest unoffical patch which removes a lot of bugs. lot of replay value, and once you finish the main quest, there are tons of quest mods out there. Graphics aren't great, but the story is really good. 

There are decent offers on for STALKER, Amnesia, Dead Space etc. Amazon will be nice option for those in USA.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

As far as I remember it was the first game based on Source engine outside Valve. So graphics shouldn't be very bad, I guess.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

All vampire/zombie games in it. Those who don't have Atom Zombie Smasher can get it really cheap ($3.40 or so). For a second I forgot that it is a Halloween sale.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can anybody confirm if *Railworks 3: TS2012 + Trains vs Zombies* includes Railworks Deluxe version which includes the Horseshoe Curve Expansion Pack? Gunning for this.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> VTM is an awesome game Faun. Make sure to install the latest unoffical patch which removes a lot of bugs. lot of replay value, and once you finish the main quest, there are tons of quest mods out there. Graphics aren't great, but the story is really good.



Yeah, better than run and gun painkiller. I'll get this, already a legacy of rave reviews about it.


----------



## reddead (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

are you guys able to add funds via dr/cr card??
i tried using mastercard and visa...but i get some error...


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is bad. Apparently steam was attacked by hackers yesterday who stole some passwords and credit card info. Damn.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 11, 2011)

Go to *forums.steampowered.com/forums/ for details. Apparently the attack took place on November 6..


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^and it's already a late disclosure.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It occured and they closed the forum down in hours...


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol @ Super Meat Boy Anniversary Bindle.

Save 75% on Super Meatboy Anniversary Pack on Steam

wtf is HL2 doing there?

Bet most Humble Indie Bundle veterans own every game out of these except BIT.TRIP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Bet most Humble Indie Bundle veterans own every game out of these except BIT.TRIP.


And SMB. Both BIT.TRIP and SMB don't have a Linux port yet after all.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

If you buy an Indie game on steam, do you get access to it's setup file too?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> If you buy an Indie game on steam, do you get access to it's setup file too?



Nope. And unlike Desura, it's locked by DRM; so you can't even run the games without the Steam Client.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don't think so. Steam games are DRM protected. So no chance of getting the setup file.

Good news is that GOG will be bringing newer titles along with Indie games starting next year which will be DRM-free. So wait till then.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Meh @ Steam.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sometimes the developers may give the installer. The World of Goo developers did give the Linux binaries to the Steam users on contacting, though they later retracted on that as well.
I don't expect any developer to give DRM-free Windows binary for Steam users in any case.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

What about Desura?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Desura has no DRM. In Desura, you can run the games without the client. You can browse to the directory to run the games. It's not a feature but a side-benefit of the lack of DRM.
You're not provided with the setup files/packages(.exe or .deb) though. Perhaps available on request? I've no idea there to be honest.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

So buying direct or through bundles is the only way out?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That's the best way, yes.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam ads are annoying. I don't want to know about new releases. I haven't tried to disable it just because I keep waiting for some awesome sale. Although now I am reconsidering buying from Steam ever. What is the point if I can't even have the setup files? Suppose I want to play them on my desktop back home, I will have to download all games again. Annoying, to say the least.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Steam ads are annoying. I don't want to know about new releases. I haven't tried to disable it just because I keep waiting for some awesome sale. Although now I am reconsidering buying from Steam ever. What is the point if I can't even have the setup files? *Suppose I want to play them on my desktop back home, I will have to download all games again.* Annoying, to say the least.





ico said:


> *10)* Take back-up of games on a portable hard disk like I do. Or burn the back-up on DVDs and store the "updated" DVDs.



Use the back-up feature. I will always buy games from Steam no matter what. Don't have time to store CD/DVDs. I download them and archive them on my external HDD.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam has its virtues, DRM is not one of them.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

ico said:


> Use the back-up feature. I will always buy games from Steam no matter what. Don't have time to store CD/DVDs. I download them and archive them on my external HDD.



I don't play games which are available on CD/DVD. I deserve setup files if I am buying Indie games.

I forgot my steam password. It auto logs in. Any chance I can recover it without logging out?


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> I don't play games which are available on CD/DVD. *I deserve setup files if I am buying Indie games.*
> 
> I forgot my steam password. It auto logs in. Any chance I can recover it without logging out?


erm what? The dev himself is selling through Steam. His decision lol.

Like I said, use the back-up feature. Solves the problem of re-downloading.

*store.steampowered.com/login/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It's not a problem really. You can always backup and restore the games. Consider Steam (and Desura) like the Package Managers in your distro. Always up-to-date, hassle free stuff.
The only downside of Steam is the lack of the Linux client. Purchasing Indie-games on steam and not being able to run them on Linux (when the game itself has a Linux client) sucks big time (and no running the game via Steam in WINE is NOT a solution).


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys I will keep a backup of games I buy on steam store. But setup files are much more compact. Setup files plus save games take up much less space.

Only problem with buying direct is no discount. 

Anyway need to look at Desura too.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Thanks guys I will keep a backup of games I buy on steam store. But setup files are much more compact. Setup files plus save games take up much less space.


It's almost the same size actually.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sniper elite cost 19 dollor in steam and in shop it cost 99rs


----------



## baccilus (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think you can email the developers too for setup and keys.



ranjitsd said:


> Sniper elite cost 19 dollor in steam and in shop it cost 99rs



That is why we only buy from steam during sales


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam as good offers only problem is i have 256 kbs it took 8 hrs to download  trackmania, i will get old if i try to download tf2 which is 9gb,still steam rocks
waiting for hl 2 ep 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				 rajitsd said:
			
		

> i will get old if i try to download tf2 which is 9gb


 Friend. I have downloaded this game. Updated it with 4 gb files multiple times. and listen to this, I have a 256 kbps connection.
Guess what? I was older by around 5 days only when TF2 completed 



@Others

Have a problem. I was updating TF2. around 100 mb was done. Hadnt used Steam for few days. Now thing is TF2 Update doesnt show in Downloads 
When I click game libary all it shows "Download Starting"

What is the problem? I have the latest client


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Friend. I have downloaded this game. Updated it with 4 gb files multiple times. and listen to this, I have a 256 kbps connection.
> Guess what? I was older by around 5 days only when TF2 completed
> 
> 
> ...


better ask in steam forum i had same problem with trackmania


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just right click on the game in library menu
then choose "validate integrity of files"
it will download any updates if required
and will solve your problem


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is there ever any sale in EA Origin? I am thinking of buying FIFA 12 but don't want to spend 999 on it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

They had on Alice Madness Returns some time back. But they are very rare.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> They had on Alice Madness Returns some time back. But they are very rare.



Is there any particular time when they have a sale here, like during Christmas?


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Wait for christmas time


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

This Christmas I am going to buy a few Indie titles if they are on sale. I'll then try asking the developers for setup files. Let's see how they respond.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Detected something not so funny while going through my cc statement. Steam transactions are listed 1-2 days later after the were made and in every case the amount charged is 3-7 Rs more than what was initially deducted (as per SMS). However, purchases of Humble and IndieRoyale bundles and from Gamersgate & GOG are listed on the same date and the amount was exact what was deducted in the first place (as per SMS).

Any idea what's going on??


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 24, 2011)

Autumn sale is on! Steams version of thanksgiving. Portal 2 for $10. Hope it's cheaper during Christmas


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Steam autumn sale looks good but bundles have spoiled me. Waiting for Christmas.


VVVVVV for $1.24 on Steam today.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Hearts of Iron III Collection for $13 and Total War Mega Pack for $12.5 

Downloaded HoI III. Now downloading NTW - 18GB done and still only 80%


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, Monkey Island is a must get if you like puzzle adventures like machinarium.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok Steam Autumn sales is on so...

Dawn of War II: Retribution Complete DLC
Red Faction: Armageddon Path to War DLC
Homefront: Multiplayer Exclusive Shotgun and The Rock Map Pack DLCs
Trine 2 Standard Edition Pre-purchase


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Serious Sam HD Double pack @ $2.99. Worth it? I remember reviews were not so good.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

There is another pack on sale for $3.99. I think it also includes the two older versions of the game. No idea how good or bad the games themselves are.

From personal experience going back 3 years - only buy stuff that you are quite sure you will play. I have at least 10 games sitting on my list that have not been played for even 30mins. Some haven't even been downloaded once! And they are good games - I just bought too many and don't have enough time lol

PS: 22GB NTW downloaded, ETW 7GB done, 8 GB more to go. Airtel is going to kill me!


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Someone asked for deals at Origin earlier so posting here:-*

Weekend PC digital deals: Black Friday editio - Shacknews.com - Video Game News, Trailers, Game Videos, and Files


At least 50% off for almost all games. Also check out other site's offers too.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> *Someone asked for deals at Origin earlier so posting here:-*
> 
> Weekend PC digital deals: Black Friday editio - Shacknews.com - Video Game News, Trailers, Game Videos, and Files
> 
> ...


That was me. Thanks for the update. Unfortunately, I wanted to buy FIFA 12 but it is still available at the same cost


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sorry, it looks like its for US only. Damn EA!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Skud the serious sam HD double pack is worth it. It is just a facelifted version of the classic, and I thouroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks. Will buy it. Serious Sam 3 is also getting good reviews, hope it will be on sale on Christmas.
*
@baccilus:* try purchasing through Opera with Opera Turbo on. It might just worked.

Please do post feedback if everything goes right.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Skud: Even after the discount FIFA 12 is for $20 which is costlier than it's retail price here. So no point in buying it IMHO.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

OK, got your point. Actually at my place there's no way to access a physical game, it has to be a download, either way. 

I think you better purchase it from the store. There's no point waiting for this game, too much waiting and FIFA 13 will be knocking at the door. And Origin will most probably won't lower the price further even during Christmas.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam autumn sale,
ended up with CiVilization V and Total War mega pack.

bought them just because of Froznesynapse, it taught me basics of turn based strategy. i'm lovin' them now.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> OK, got your point. Actually at my place there's no way to access a physical game, it has to be a download, either way.
> 
> I think you better purchase it from the store. There's no point waiting for this game, too much waiting and FIFA 13 will be knocking at the door. And Origin will most probably won't lower the price further even during Christmas.


Search for games in the Origin store. They are cheaper here in India than the EA international price. I guess that's why they don't put up any sales here.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah, you are better off purchasing elsewhere. And I completely forgotten Flipkart, Letsbuy. Those are of course better option.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Civ V with all DLCs (except one - Korea pack I think) and Deluxe content for only $16 for today's deal. Sounds good if you're a TBS fan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone won any games in the 10 winners per day wishlist competition? I guess its just about impossible to win the lucky draw.
Any one ever got any wish list game for free?


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Need help! Trying to install Brink, it says "Preparing Brink files to install" , then the bar slows down, and gives "Steam Error-The steam servers are too busy to process your request at the moment. Please try again after few minutes." But behind it the normal "Your download has started-Visit game library" window comes too. The game shows "Download starting" and just stuck there. xD WTH do I do? I have changed server location from singapore to many other places, didn't work. Have renamed ClientRegistry.blob too. Doesn't work. BAD STEAM. Someone help please. 
EDIT- OK Problem solved. Emailed support and its started downloading just fine. lol. Thanks for nothing. xD 



thetechfreak said:


> Anyone won any games in the 10 winners per day wishlist competition? I guess its just about impossible to win the lucky draw.
> Any one ever got any wish list game for free?


lol. the odds of winning are very, very, very, more very small.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My TF2 updates every time I reboot the computer. Every time after starting PC I have to download a 4314MB update to play it. 

Can someone please help me?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

backup ur games from steam menu remove steam & reinstall then restore & see if it helps


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Thanks, but it isn't showing tf2 in installed games under backup right now. Will have to try after downloading the update...


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Isn't there a way to disable updates?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/1kjsd.png

Finally! Had to trade Dota2 for CS:GO.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

you can disable updates but then you cant play the game. verify the integrity of the game cache and it should solve the problem.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> you can disable updates but then you cant play the game. verify the integrity of the game cache and it should solve the problem.


Already tried to verify the integrity. Will reinstall after this update.

OT: Steam never lies. It shows 3 hours left at start of download and stays on its word even after 6 hours


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol steam finishes downloading before time for me.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> you can disable updates but then you cant play the game. verify the integrity of the game cache and it should solve the problem.



Unfortunately, once Steam "knows" that there is an update available, it won't let you play the game without installing the update. The only way to bypass this is to permanently play in offline mode, which is of course useless for TF2 

Have you tried the Steam forums? I am sure I have read similar threads in there. Unfortunately, I can't remember the solutions in them now


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hopefully this will turn out to be a new year's gift rather than a hoax:- 


*Alan Wake Steam Registry appears*


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

HIB #4 key, first come, first serve: 



Spoiler



The Humble Indie Bundle #4 (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yep, and if you pay above the average (5.something $) , you get Gratuitous Space Battles and Cave story free. GSB is worth the price imo.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Yep, and if you pay above the average (5.something $) , you get Gratuitous Space Battles and Cave story free. GSB is worth the price imo.


And so is Cavestory+. Amazing bundle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I bought the bundle 
its great. Too bad my broadband is dead. Yet to completely download all games. Got only Bitrip Runner. Its nice. Awesome music


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Bit.Trip runner is awesome and gets increasingly harder.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Faun
yes man. It took me around 10 minutes just to finish the first mission 
I guess its a sign of things of come !


----------



## baccilus (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I bought the Street Fighter 4 from Gamersgate today for $5 (Rs 278). Great game to have when you have friends coming over. The Arcade edition is still too expensive for me. These online sales have spoiled me and and now a days I rarely spend more than 5-10$ for a game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Valve tease Half-Life 3 at Spike Video Game Awards? :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## bippukt (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks for the heads up on the Humble Bundle 

BTW, 66% off today on Shogun 2 Total War and its DLCs. I was saving my money for the big Holiday Sale, but this is a game I really wanted


----------



## sygeek (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*steamtreasurehunt.wikia.com/wiki/Winter_Objectives#Objectives


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/koma-comic-strip-wheres-players-when-you-need-it.png


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When does the Xmas sale start?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^now


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You should thank me for the lulz.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

One  from my side.


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 20, 2011)

Portal 2 at $7.50 is insta buy for me..


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nothing was added to my Steam inventory after going to the gift pile. Any clue why?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Nothing was added to my Steam inventory after going to the gift pile. Any clue why?


Steam's buggy right now, you'll have to wait.

Btw, here's my list for today's sales atm:
Amnesia: The dark descent
Orcs Must die
Terraria

I'll buy during the afternoon, steams is slow at the moment.


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Looking for Limbo.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Looking for Limbo.


Same here, we'll have to wait.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ain't going to buy anything unless they are offering a 75% off that too up to max 5 dollars. I have my plate full.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/M8kez.png


----------



## noob (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ epic  ^^


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Ain't going to buy anything unless they are offering a 75% off that too up to max 5 dollars. I have my plate full.



Just Cause 2 is $5 now. You will buy?


The first prize is too good to be true. but its bad achievements only from a few specific games and all which I dont own


----------



## sygeek (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Just Cause 2 is $5 now. You will buy?
> 
> 
> The first prize is too good to be true. but its bad achievements only from a few specific games and all which I dont own


That's why they have both of them at the same time, sale and the treasure hunt.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Played it, JC2.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Indie pack looks good


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^already own almost all of the indie titles.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah, and if you are still missing some Indie games, wait for the next HIB or IRB.


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 2 is underwhelming.. Witcher, mw2, and half life on sale.. Among others


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I bought Witcher 2 at full price from GOG some time back. No regrets. Always happy to support devs like CD Projekt and DRM Free Games.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Getting Witcher Enhanced edition for $2.5


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Someone just gifted me half life complete pack. What should I buy now?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^a crowbar


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Like...
I also bought the witcher Enhanced Edition..it was too cheap to resist


----------



## baccilus (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I bought the W:EE for $5 from GOG a long time ago but I could never enjoy the game due to the atrocious sword fighting in it.


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 21, 2011)

If anyone wants to buy the witcher series, please consider purchasing directly from gog.com 

This way cd projekt gets 100% of your money (steam gets a 33% cut off every sale) for making good pc games that aren't poor console ports, have nice writing and graphics, and no drm, activation and install limits..


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You forgot to tell about the freebies thrown in form of additional chapters, extra adventures, graphical enhancements etc.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys, Steam gifted me  Serious Sam HD : The First Encounter and a coupon for 25% off all Valve games. What did you get ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

33% off Valve games, 50% off Seious Sam HD First Encounter which I already own.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

2 coals and 33% off valve game.

How do I apply 33% to portal 2, it's at 14.99.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You missed this:- 


> _33% off any one title on Steam listed with Valve as the publisher.
> Excludes titles released after January 2nd, 2012.
> 
> (Valid January 2nd, 2012 through March 1st, 2012)_


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

I got shadowgrounds and survivor. Anyone wants these, I'll gift. Already own both.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> You missed this:-



Looks like I'll have to deal with the weight then.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> I got shadowgrounds and survivor. Anyone wants these, I'll gift. Already own both.




bah, everybody's getting a free game or two. me yet to get.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> bah, everybody's getting a free game or two. me yet to get.


Some people got Portal 2/Skyrim, I just a coupon.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

A friend of mine Call of Duty : Modern Warfare  , good deal I say. Another got Half Life : Episode TWo


----------



## noob (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

o gr8..will check my Steam account today..PC was having some problems..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 1 coal and a 50% off coupon for Valve games.

Anyone want the coupon?


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My gift offer is gone. Found someone to gift both the games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nothing for me. Only a 50% off for a Valve game. Meh.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I also got 33% off on any Valve game. Both gifts are of no use to me. Wondering whether I should get Witcher Enhanced Edition. I am not sure only because I know I will not be able to play it anytime soon (won't run on my netbook).

Limbo is on 50% off and Bastion on 33%. Want at least 75% off on both.  Cheapstake me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Wait for the daily deal for Limbo.

Lol I wonder if say someone gets a 2nd 50% off for a valve game, will that person get 50% off + 50 % off = 100% off (screwed maths, lol) or 50% off on 50% off to get 75% off. 
I guess only 1 coupon per game.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Wait for the daily deal for Limbo.
> 
> Lol I wonder if say someone gets a 2nd 50% off for a valve game, will that person get 50% off + 50 % off = 100% off (screwed maths, lol) or 50% off on 50% off to get 75% off.
> I guess only 1 coupon per game.


It's only applicable after the sale ends.

Today's wishlist:
1. Counter Strike: Source + Garry's mod.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

how can I see whether I have any coupons/free games or not?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> It's only applicable after the sale ends.
> 
> Today's wishlist:
> 1. Counter Strike: Source + Garry's mod.



I know, it's after Jan 2.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol I wonder if say someone gets a 2nd 50% off for a valve game, will that person get 50% off + 50 % off = 100% off (screwed maths, lol) or 50% off on 50% off to get 75% off.
> I guess only 1 coupon per game.



Yep only one coupon applicable per title


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ok so I have only 1 lump of coal and i coupon (and this is given to everyone i guess :/ )
anyways we have to complete the given tasks/achievements in order to win something
...this will take time


----------



## masterkd (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam gift pile system is ****(i don't know what to say)..some people winning loads of goodies..I know One who won 10 gifts..all games..no coupons..no coals..same kind of other examples are there..whereas some other winning only shitty coupons and coals..seems so unfair!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> ok so I have only 1 lump of coal and i coupon (and this is given to everyone i guess :/ )
> anyways we have to complete the given tasks/achievements in order to win something
> ...this will take time



The biggest hurdle is completing the download of game entitled for achievement 

Downloaded Dungeons of Dredmor and got a coal for the achievement. Better than nothing.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Wait for the daily deal for Limbo.
> 
> Lol I wonder if say someone gets a 2nd 50% off for a valve game, will that person get 50% off + 50 % off = 100% off (screwed maths, lol) or *50% off on 50% off to get 75% off*.
> I guess only 1 coupon per game.



Reasonable part highlighted is bold.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Decided to get Witcher Enhanced Edition. Hope my netsafe card works.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Very much confused over that, heart says get it from GOG @ 5 dollars, pocket says save the $2.5 for another game.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

As of now pocket is not in a position to look at heart.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sad but true.


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol. I got a lump of coal and shining brand new copy of day of defeat source...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> Lol. I got a lump of coal and shining brand new copy of day of defeat source...


I own that game. Servers =


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> Lol. I got a lump of coal and shining brand new copy of day of defeat source...


lol...Indian CS:S scene sucks.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Everytime I click on purchase for myself, I get redirected to steam store. Can't we buy from the web after logging in? Do we have to have a client? I am on FF 9 by the way.

I can't access my cart it seems.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Wow... and even if I have a "little" "pocket", I still can't buy due to lack of CC.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Everytime I click on purchase for myself, I get redirected to steam store. Can't we buy from the web after logging in? Do we have to have a client? I am on FF 9 by the way.
> 
> I can't access my cart it seems.




I have mostly purchased from web, only thing you need is to "activate" your browser via a code they email if you are accessing for the first time. And I have mostly used various versions of FF and Pale Moon. Never faced any problem.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even I got the verification code thing. But just can't get to checkout. It simply redirects. Will try again later from another browser.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What did you guys buy till now?

Here's my list:
Half life complete pack (gift)
Amnesia: the dark descent (gift)
Counter Strike: Source + Garry's Mod (bought)
Terraria (Cancelled payment halfway through since one guy already has an extra key, he's yet to give it though)


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nothing so far, Eying for Flatout 3 & SS3.



Krow said:


> Even I got the verification code thing. But just can't get to checkout. It simply redirects. Will try again later from another browser.




Looks like a problem with javascript or like.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thinking of Bioshock pack if comes under my budget


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Nothing so far, Eying for Flatout 3 & SS3.



Fallout 3 is not available in India. Also, I can only see F:NV.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok.. so what the hell.

I too jumped on this bandwagon. Purchased my first ever game on Steam, "Dungeons of Dredmor" so that I can be eligible for "The Great Gift Pile".

What did I got? A piece of Coal and -33% Valve coupon.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Dungeons of Dredmor is bloody good game for the asked price.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I wantz ME2!!!


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Fallout 3 is not available in India. Also, I can only see F:NV.




It's *Flat*out.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> It's *Flat*out.



Jeez why do I read it as Fallout 3


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Everyone's looking to their fav genre.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

New sale has started.

My wishlist:
Monday Night Combat.

And..steam's buggy again.

Edit: Official Group


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Arkham City & F1 2011 at half the price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Faun: New Vegas is also unavailable in India. They removed it from Indian store less than a month after I purchased it


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Dungeons of Dredmor is bloody good game for the asked price.



In that case, I should buy it's DC too.
Btw, isn't it funny that debit card works on Steam but doesn't in Google's checkout!


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My debit does not.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Great, the count is 4 for coal.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Decided to get Witcher Enhanced Edition. Hope my netsafe card works.



bought long ago from GOG..never gonna pay anyone else for CD Projekt games..they earned my respect!!


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got nwn2 and grotesque tactics complete. Stalker pack is a must have if you didn't pick it up earlier during a weekend sale..

Oh and i have two lumps of coal now lol.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got monday night combat.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Heart won. Will get Witcher from GOG only.

Rage is $15 for today. Go grab it.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> Oh and i have two lumps of coal now lol.



Me too. If nothing else, it would be used to burn in a chimney, when temperature drops to the freezing point.


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got Witcher EE. They have my respect, but pocket isn't bulging now. Better something than nothing. 

Is Defense Grid Awakening worth it? And how about Monday Night Combat?



vineet369 said:


> Me too. If nothing else, it would be used to burn in a chimney, when temperature drops to the freezing point.



You can redeem coal on the giveaway on Jan 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Seeing too many people win many games. Saw some get the complete 2011 Valve pack. I just got a piece of coal till now. Will try to complete a objective and see what turns out!


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

Any idea how many lumps of coal are enough for a game on Jan 2?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ More the better.

From the rules, 


> Coal may be redeemed in two ways. Either, for every seven (7) pieces of Coal received, the user may choose to redeem the Coal for a Gift from the Great Gift Pile during the Holiday Sale Period; or, each piece of Coal in the user’s inventory at 10:00 am Pacific Standard Time on January 2, 2012 will automatically provide the user with one (1) entry for the Epic Holiday Giveaway drawing. Upon redemption for a Gift or entry into the Epic Holiday Giveaway, the Coal will be removed from the user’s Steam inventory.



But I think, it would be better to trade 7 coals for a game.

On second thought, I would take a chance in the lucky draw. Prizes are big!!


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 2 coals. Need five more. I am open to coal gifts if anyone wants to gimme.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ I too have 2 coals. Am also "open". 
Login 5 more days, you will get 5 more.
Btw, is there any thread, where I can find steam ID for members here. If not, then it would be nice, if everyone here can share their steam ID. 

Mine is, *vin369*


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

so whats better?
exchanging 7 coals for a gift or participating in draw contest?

I also have 2 coals and open for gifts


----------



## sygeek (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> so whats better?
> exchanging 7 coals for a gift or participating in draw contest?
> 
> I also have 2 coals and open for gifts


Exchanging coals for a gift since you aren't going to win the contest.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				 vin369 said:
			
		

> Btw, is there any thread, where I can
> find steam ID for members here. If not,
> then it would be nice, if everyone here
> can share their steam ID.


Here you go
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134533-share-your-steam-psn-xbl-xfire-etc-ids-here.html


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Got Witcher EE. They have my respect, but pocket isn't bulging now. Better something than nothing.
> 
> Is Defense Grid Awakening worth it? And how about Monday Night Combat?
> 
> ...



Monday Night Combat is great , fun gameplay. Unfortunately, there aren't any servers nearby. You'll usually be playing on 220-300ms ping and that really hurts sometimes.


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Blocks that matter is for $1.24 if anyone is interested.

Mass Effect is HERE! GET IN!

And so is limbo!


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^where???


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Limbo $2.49
Brink $4.99
Blur $4.99
Torchlight $3.74
Avadon: The Black Fortress $2.49
Skydrift $4.99
Mass Effect $4.99
Mass Effect 2 $12.49
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising $2.99


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok people, new deals! Here's the lowdown:

1)Brink for 5$
2)Mass effect 1 & 2 (75% off - 5$ and 15$ respectively)
3)Alien Breed Trilogy (5.75$ for all 3)
4)Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine (50% off at 25$)
5)Divinity 2 (75% off, 10$)
6)Torchlight (75% off, 3.74$)
7)Limbo (75% off, 2.49$)
8)Blur (75% off, 5$)
9)Operation Flashpoint : dragon rising (80% off, 3$)
10)Avalon : The Black fortress (75% off, 2.49$)
11)Skydrift (50% off, 5$)

I don't really see any games worth getting here :\

EDIT : Lol , *Krow* beat me to it. Or..wait..I mentioned two more games


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Limbo and ME1 look tempting. So does Avadon, but need to see its trailer and gameplay vids.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

New deal started, I'm buying Brink and Limbo.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I wouldn't recommend Brink , lack of nearby servers and also a low playerbase.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Operation Flashpoint


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Only Limbo


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even I am giving up on ME1. At $5 it is a bit too much now. Would have bought it at $2.5.

I got another lump of holiday coal thanks to defcon's nuked Santa. 3 is my count now. Need four more. Hope I can manage.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How come I didn't received any coal or prize today!!


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 23, 2011)

I am getting blur and torchlight today.

Waiting for blockbusters on the 25th..


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got Limbo.



vineet369 said:


> How come I didn't received any coal or prize today!!



Logging in gives you a gift only once (the first time). Then you have to complete in-game achievements (which you can see when you click on the great gift pile). Each day, there is an achievement in a free-to-play game in case you don't own any games in the pile.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Man! And I thought we would receive coal "everyday". Who the f*** was I kidding!! 
Btw, I completed an achievement in "And Yet It Moves". I am trying to figure what advantage it must have given me! 

Also Limbo looks tempting!


----------



## masterkd (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yet to see a good enough deal in this sale except orcs must die and probably limbo(not that much of an indie player)..ended up donating wikipedia..feeling proud!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys this is confusing. Read the Steam page but still a bit confused.
When we login we are eligible for both prize OR coal?
And completing achievements also makes us eligible right?
Also if anyone wants a few Spiral Knight in game coins I can give them for free 
Already gave a few to Piyush.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You are eligible for 2 prize. Both can be coal, or one can be coupon and other coal.

Man, it.would be tough collecting 5 more coal, since they are not given daily.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The prize distribution system is a bit unfair , hope the ones that got coals win something in the lottery.


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2011)

I just want 7 coals to get a game. Can I choose a game from the gift pile or will it be chosen for me?


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^
I guess it will be randomly chosen from the gift pile.

BioShock™ Gift
10% OFF Bethesda
50% OFF Divinity 2: Dragon Knight Saga

Will trade bioshock for another steam achievement.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^
> I guess it will be randomly chosen from the gift pile.
> 
> BioShock™ Gift
> ...



BioShock!?! Quite a shock , good for you buddy. You're the first I've heard to get the game free.


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

BioShock? Wow! Congrats.  Hope I win four coals in one go.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How do u get coal..completing objectives or random gift?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> How do u get coal..completing objectives or random gift?



Both. By logging in and objective. Depends your luck whether you get a Coal or game


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I wish I only get coals or games but no discount coupons
most of the coupons are useless


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^yeah, discount coupons are of no use. Either coal or games.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm really blown away by Limbo. Thinking about doing a giveaway in here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got Limbo as well.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

RACE 07 is 1.50 EURO only at raceroom.net. You can also get some bundle/expansions at discount. All the games are to be redeemed at Steam.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Holiday Sale 2011 Day 5 : gaming


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*New Deals:*
Alien vs Predator: $3.99
Back to the Future: $9.99
Railworks 3: $3.49
Cave Story+ : $4.99
Audio Surf: $2.49
Frozen Synapse: $3.74
From Dust: $7.49
E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy: $2.49
Cities XL 2012: $19.99
Saints Row the Third: $33.49
RAGE: $14.99
And one game, not on our region

*ON MY GOD!! The Moment I was waiting for!!*

*images.wikia.com/bttf/images/c/ce/5284334022_9507fdce23_z.jpg



Spoiler



*files.sharenator.com/great_scott_RE_Infinite_Picdump_88-s400x341-252428.png


*I knew, my saved money would be useful some day!!!*


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got this mail from GetGames:-




> As the year draws to a close, the team at Get Games got together to discuss and decide what were the best games that we released in 2011.
> 
> For once we pretty much agreed on everything. Given how much we argue about whose turn it is to make the tea or whose turn it is to sit next to the heater in our garden shed of an office, that was a nice surprise.
> 
> ...




Got Limbo, Torchlight & Audiosurf.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm Railworks.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> I'm really blown away by Limbo. Thinking about doing a giveaway in here.



You know whom to include in your giveaways.. 
(just in case, there's no perfect candidate )



Liverpool_fan said:


> Hmm Railworks.



Yeah. It looks great. Especially because I live riding in trains!
So many games to buy. Such a low budget! 

Edit: WTH! Over $1000 of DLC for Railworks. MEH!


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That's because all the contents of Railworks 2 and majority of the contents of Railworks work with version 3.  Don't whether even the contents of original Rail Simulator also work or not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

DLC are optional aren't they? Game could be fairly well enjoyed without purchasing any, I suppose.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah, even you don't need the deluxe edition for the horseshoe curve expansion. The game itself is now cheaper than it's DLCs, that's hilarious. 

You can try Trainz Simulator 12 if you are serious about rail sim, it's much better IMO, Railworks is more arcade type.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

today's trading achievement is becoming a headache
tried with 2 fellas but getting different error and stuff
does steam writes program for this crappy things too? 

*1 TIP*:  Dont download "Rise of Immortals" just for 1 achievement....why?

-->registration process is having a problem

-->main menu screen will make you "OMGWTF...how can someone make this type of #$%@&* game?"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got only 2 coals till now. Seriously this sucks.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Looks like, Steam ran out of coals, due to its high demand in winters! 
No seriously, everybody, including me, is stuck with the same TWO coals! :/


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Origin is offering 40% discount on select games:-

*drh2.img.digitalriver.com/DRHM/Storefront/Company/ea/images/home/feature/APACDecHolidaySale_690x330_40_EN.jpg


As you can see valid for India Store too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nice stuff. FIFA 12 for Rs.600? Pretty good.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought long awaited Killing floor. Just waiting for the right time to buy Portal 2 now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got 5 coal  1 Discount coupon (50% off valve games) but nothing else


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@piyush

I already just made the trade achievement. guess what I got? a super 25% Valve games discount coupon!! 

@Extreme Gamer
You have more than double my Coals


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> I got 5 coal  1 Discount coupon (50% off valve games) but nothing else



I can trade with you, my 2 coals for the game, "Back To The Future"!


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2011)

How is audiosurf? I am interested.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Basically an alternative way to listen to your music collection. Hell lot of fun though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Someone help me trade ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @piyush
> 
> I already just made the trade achievement. guess what I got? a super 25% Valve games discount coupon!!



lolol
thats the same coupon i traded with you

trading achievement complete
got coal 

now 4 coals in the bag


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Basically an alternative way to listen to your music collection. Hell lot of fun though.



Ok. I'll buy that. How to trade? Can I trade a discount coupon or should it be games only?


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2011)

In audiosurf, can you play hour own music or are there preselected tracks?


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^yes, I just played the slowest track and got the achievement 

Traded 7 coals and got a friggin 25% off coupon. Better to invest in lucky draw.



Krow said:


> Ok. I'll buy that. How to trade? Can I trade a discount coupon or should it be games only?



Can trade coals too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Lol coupon for 7 coals? That a pisstake.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Traded a coal for a coal with Piyush and go a stupif 50% discount coupon for A.R.E.S. Extinction Agenda, a game I already own. F U Steam.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am guessing this trading stuff, is nice for a newbie in steam.. LIKE ME!!!  

On a serious note, steam is focusing on acquiring new members in its net. That's just business. If it were not for the offers, I would never have bothered to buy anything from steam!


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol coupon for 7 coals? That a pisstake.



Now imma putin all my coals in the lucky draw.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Batman Arkham City - Buy and download on GamersGate

Batman Arkham City is $19.98 at gamersgate. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine is $18.73.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Batman Arkham City - Buy and download on GamersGate
> 
> Batman Arkham City is $19.98 at gamersgate. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine is $18.73.



What does this line mean ?


> DRM:Requires a 3rd party download and account


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> What does this line mean ?




Most probably Steam. Like Deus Ex, Limbo - those games are only available in Steam afaik. If other sites are selling them, they are probably giving a Steam key, I guess.

BTW, Batman is 799/- from Letsbuy.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a 33% Discount on Valve games coupon along with a 50%of on some indie game coupon...should I trade in hope of getting something as a gift?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Traded 7 coals and got a friggin 25% off coupon. Better to invest in lucky draw.





thats really ....well thanks for the tip btw


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/403114_2905238957013_1441691641_33034315_1381056643_n.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



do anybody wants to do Rise of Immortals achievement?
we can play a 2vs 2 match so as to complete the achievement
otherwise it next to impossible in an online match (specially for beginners like me)


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Superb Faun.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> I can trade with you, my 2 coals for the game, "Back To The Future"!



No.

Tough luck faun.

Krow, just place your music. You can play any non-DRM music in Audiosurf.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> In audiosurf, can you play hour own music or are there preselected tracks?


you can play your own music as well. You might as well want to try the soundtracks from HIB.

Btw, does anyone have an extra HIB3 key from hib4? A friend of mine wants to play VVVVVV, and I'm thinking of gifting one to him for christmas.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Erryone should get Audiosurf (provided you have the xbox controller). Had the best time runnin kolaveri di as the background track.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> do anybody wants to do Rise of Immortals achievement?
> we can play a 2vs 2 match so as to complete the achievement
> otherwise it next to impossible in an online match (specially for beginners like me)



Will try tommorow ok? Downloading now. Tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Will try tommorow ok? Downloading now. Tommorow afternoon.



I thought your pc was taken away by your parents?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> I thought your pc was taken away by your parents?



Well kind of have it right now. And if it is with me till tommorow afternoon we both will get it.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> No.



It's ok. It's not that I was "serious"! 

(or was I)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> do anybody wants to do Rise of Immortals achievement?
> we can play a 2vs 2 match so as to complete the achievement
> otherwise it next to impossible in an online match (specially for beginners like me)





thetechfreak said:


> Will try tommorow ok? Downloading now. Tommorow afternoon.



I uninstalled the game
was freaking the sh!t outta me
will never ever install any game (over 1gb size) just for an achievement


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> It's ok. It's not that I was "serious"!
> 
> (or was I)



Hehe, no worries mate


----------



## baccilus (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

There is a 40% off in EA Origin too today. FIFA 12 for Rs 599.


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Also looks at getgamesgo.com & gamersgate.com.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hard Reset @$5
Prototype $7
Skyrim $40


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Crafted 7 coal for a 50% off coupon on Patrician V


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Gotta rush home and buy Audiosurf before it is too late. Today's deals are meh.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Which Splinter Cell game to buy?



Extreme Gamer said:


> Crafted 7 coal for a 50% off coupon on Patrician V




Trade.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Gotta rush home and buy Audiosurf before it is too late. Today's deals are meh.


Don't worry, i got one spare 



Skud said:


> Which Splinter Cell game to buy?



Chaos Theory ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is it worth it?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just bought Audio Surf as a gift. So that, can trade with someone, in case I get one in some offer for free.

I think, it's a good decision! Makes sure, your games are tradable during this offer period.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Is it worth it?


If you like stealth then this one is great. Otherwise get Hard Reset.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Heh. Saw gift offers here after buying Audiosurf. I don't regret te purchase though. 

Now looking at how to trade stuff. @ Faun, thanks for Greed.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Waiting for mom's Credit Card to arrive. I hope it arrives in time.

I'll buy Rockstar complete pack and 2K complete pack.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I didn't really like Hard Reset. I finished it pretty quickly.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Waiting for mom's Credit Card to arrive. I hope it arrives in time.
> 
> I'll buy Rockstar complete pack and 2K complete pack.



total damage?


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Heh. Just wasted a lot of time trying to get the Jamestown achievement (still don't have 8,000 gold to buy charge ship). So much for a lump of coal.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^that's too if you get coal..i'm getting only coupons for last 2 days!

does wings of prey worth it??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				 ico said:
			
		

> I'll buy Rockstar complete pack and
> 2K complete pack.


 this is something I wanted pretty badly. Only Gta 4 which has been in my Steam wishlist since quite a long while back.
Anyone own this game as a gift(gta 4) ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone want a valve and a Patrician V discount coupon? Both are 50% off coupon.

I'll trade them.


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have got a 25% off coupon on any Activision as well as any Valve Game... If any1 wants to trade it for any game, PM ME.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Plants v Zombies $3.39. Quite a steal.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Already own the whole PopCap bundle. It cost me just about $19 in September.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

Plants vs Zombies is fun but noymt the kind of game I would buy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any one who is online right now and has Rise of Immortals game. I want to complete that assists achievement. So, if you still havent got it want to set up a game. If you got it still come and play
Steam Community :: ID :: wuodland


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> this is something I wanted pretty badly. Only Gta 4 which has been in my Steam wishlist since quite a long while back.
> Anyone own this game as a gift(gta 4) ?



GTA 4 = Rs 500 in retail. Save some cash and get it.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Errr..when do we get to lockdown in Spiral Knights? It's taking forever


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Errr..when do we get to lockdown in Spiral Knights? It's taking forever



There is no way to go directly. First you need atleast need 200 in game crowns to enter. Then click the pink icon in the top of screen there you will see lock down.
There enter as random team. There are 4 maps there. Only one has snow. Took me 4 times to get to the snow map. Everytime you enter 200 coins. And you not even get the snow map. The maps too are random.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 900 crowns..I didn't see any pink ICON..

Never mind that..I got forest twice.. 

Update : Finally got that map..and got the achievement..10% off on any Bethesda game -__-


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

DEFCON is bugged. Everytime the game crashes.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> total damage?


$150. ~


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ah the packs. Good way to buy a lump of games most of which you won't play.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> DEFCON is bugged. Everytime the game crashes.




And in my case, it is showing demo user as it can't authenticate me.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Ah the packs. Good way to buy a lump of games most of which you won't play.



LOL..true!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> DEFCON is bugged. Everytime the game crashes.



Try playing with AI. Alone it crashes.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Arkham Asylum $5
Fallout 3 $5
I think I'll buy


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^wait...what ? You are able to buy Fallout 3 ?

Anyway, got Homecoming and Fallout 3 GOTY from a fellow facepuncher as a returning the favor.

Got Trine as an achievement.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got some jagged alliance sh!t for 7 coals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Buying IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946.I am a sucker for air sims.
86 on metacritic.Impressive.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^yeah pretty good but so many other games.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hohoho...Best deals on christmas..MW3 for 2200...Is that fallout I see beside it? I can't get it to open


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Hohoho...Best deals on christmas..MW3 for 2200...Is that fallout I see beside it? I can't get it to open



Not available in India. Though you get it as a gift from someone outside India.


----------



## Krow (Dec 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> Not available in India. Though you get it as a gift from someone outside India.



Wtf. It opened at work but not opening at home. I can't buy at work as every time I add to cart it redirects to store.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You can use a proxy, no?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

can trade 50%off on Portal2 coupon for coal/or anything better


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> You can use a proxy, no?



Better be safe, ask someone to gift it.


----------



## Krow (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope. Proxies don't work. You can't pay with an India address card. Heh. Tried and failed. Put that $5 into HIB 4. Bethesda can go to hell, cultural sensibilities crowcrap.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is bastion gonna be on sale? Btw, I bought Psychonauts as well.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got another coupon- 50% off BloodBowl Legendary Edition 

Sent steam support a message to take my Patrician IV coupon back and give me back 7 coal.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got the DEFCON achievement finally. Quite easy. 

Also, got another stupid coupon from the wishlist objective.
If anyone wants there coupons let me know:
1)25% off any valve game
2)50% off A.R.E.S. Extinction Agenda
3)25% off any idSoftware game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, I have a extra copy of World Basketball Manager 2010. Would like to trade it for any other $2.5 Gift Pile game 

EDIT: also have Disciples II Gold now.

Would trade both games for 3 - 2.5$ games or 2 games+1 coal. can add couple of coupons too


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm... the X Superbox looks tempting. Anyone planning on getting that? I might...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Buying IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946.I am a sucker for air sims.
> 86 on metacritic.Impressive.



Hey , do you have a flightstick for this game? I played it with just the keyboard , but it was horrible. Can you recommend a stick if you have one?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

um.. no


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Sent steam support a message to take my Patrician IV coupon back and give me back 7 coal.



 funny indeed



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I have a extra copy of World Basketball Manager 2010. Would like to trade it for any other $2.5 Gift Pile game
> 
> EDIT: also have Disciples II Gold now.
> 
> Would trade both games for 3 - 2.5$ games or 2 games+1 coal. can add couple of coupons too



this one too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> I got another coupon- 50% off BloodBowl Legendary Edition
> 
> Sent steam support a message to take my Patrician IV coupon back and give me back 7 coal.



I broke up an egg to make an omlette but turned out I wanted an egg poach, now I want my egg back in the shell



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I have a extra copy of World Basketball Manager 2010. Would like to trade it for any other $2.5 Gift Pile game
> 
> EDIT: also have Disciples II Gold now.
> 
> Would trade both games for 3 - 2.5$ games or 2 games+1 coal. can add couple of coupons too



I have an egg and another egg and would like to trade both eggs for two egg sandwiches or two egg sandwiches and 1 coke, can add a few sachets of salt and pepper too.  

(not that I have eggs)


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hmm...seems like i got a 50% off coupon...anyone wanna trade???


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is there anyone here who won a game by exchanging coals , rather than coupons?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sumonpathak said:


> hmm...seems like i got a 50% off coupon...anyone wanna trade???



50% coupon on what?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^any valve games


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a -33% coupon for Valve games.
And I can trade it for any game, or coals!! 

And: -10% Warner Bros.
And: -50% Dungeons Franchise


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

another coal for an achievement, when will I get something useful.


----------



## Skud (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When the world would be devoid of any real coal.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@liverpool: You dont know what I have written in my message


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got 50% coupon on Homefront ... Any1 wants it for any game 
Also 25% coupon on Activision Games(including MW3)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> @liverpool: You dont know what I have written in my message



If its funny then please share it with us too


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

coal, valve 25%, coal, coal, coal, coal, coal, 50% flight control hd, coal, coal.

traded 7 coal for railworkd: train simulator 2012.  happy with that.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

[YOUTUBE]rulElJITIVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

60% off coupon for Hearts of Iron III. if anyone's interested.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So can we "choose" the game, when we want to trade it for it using 7 coals?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> So can we "choose" the game, when we want to trade it for it using 7 coals?




of course not
the "reward" is randomly chosen and gifted to the user

you may get Batman AC /Skyrim/... or 25% discount coupon on Duke Nukem Forever (just an example)


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@SyGeek: What's the point of that vid?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> of course not
> the "reward" is randomly chosen and gifted to the user



Damn! So Digital Fragger got lucky!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Vineet

Once you have 7 coals, go to the inventory page. You will have a button to "Craft coal" and you will receive a random gift


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ I would rather take a chance in a lucky draw, that could enable me to get all the games on my wishlist (or atleast 5), then craft coals, which has a high probability to give me a "coupon".


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It isn't funny, but it is semi-stupid 

All I can say is that the statement that I have sent to steam support is a lie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got 2 coupons after crafting 14 coals, talk about bad luck.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Faun, indeed. But, we were supposed to get a gift from the great gift pile, which, AFAIK is only full of games. How the **** did the two of us get coupons?


----------



## Krow (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Completed Greed Corp achievement and won Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY edition.


Thanks for gifting greed corp Faun.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Completed Greed Corp achievement and won Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY edition.
> 
> 
> Thanks for gifting greed corp Faun.


you lucky..guy


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Completed Greed Corp achievement and won Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY edition.
> 
> 
> Thanks for gifting greed corp Faun.



 lucky indeed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nice one Krow. A good game that as well.


----------



## Krow (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Indie paradise today.

Anomaly $2.5
Bastion $5
Beat Hazard $2.5
Rock of Ages $2.5


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

no one gifts me 
what th hell am i gonna do with those coals?? cant even make chicken tandoori...


----------



## Krow (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Crafted 7 coal for 25% off on valve game. I have two of those now. Not complaining though. Arkham is more than enough.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Indie paradise today.
> 
> Anomaly $2.5
> Bastion $5
> ...


I'm getting Bastion and Anomaly. Been waiting for Bastion for a long time.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Really loved the soundtrack of Anomaly in this trailer: Anomaly: Warzone Earth - Gameplay Trailer -  YouTube
But, a game not for me.

And, btw, I have a query.
Say if I have a 50% discount coupon for Rock Of Ages game, which is currently among the deals. Can I avail 50% coupon on the current price of $2.49? To get is for, $1.24?


----------



## Krow (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bastion looks tempting, but not paying $5 for it. Will wait for a bundle deal. Looks like I'm going empty handed today.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Me too. Liked Bastion. But an Indie Game bundle would be a more wise decision, then shelling >$5!


----------



## Krow (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> And, btw, I have a query.
> Say if I have a 50% discount coupon for Rock Of Ages game, which is currently among the deals. Can I avail 50% coupon on the current price of $2.49? To get is for, $1.24?



No. All coupons are valid from Jan 2. That is after the Holiday Sale.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Bastion looks tempting, but not paying $5 for it. Will wait for a bundle deal. Looks like I'm going empty handed today.


Worth every penny for me.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> And, btw, I have a query.
> Say if I have a 50% discount coupon for Rock Of Ages game, which is currently among the deals. Can I avail 50% coupon on the current price of $2.49? To get is for, $1.24?





Krow said:


> No. All coupons are valid from Jan 2. That is after the Holiday Sale.



only the golden coupons can be used during this period


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sometimes, pockets don't allow to spend even a discounted rate.


----------



## Krow (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah true that. Fate of the world achievement is tough. So is atom zombie Smasher.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Faun, indeed. But, we were supposed to get a gift from the great gift pile, which, AFAIK is only full of games. How the **** did the two of us get coupons?


It's coupons and/or games and/or coal.




Krow said:


> Completed Greed Corp achievement and won Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY edition.
> 
> 
> Thanks for gifting greed corp Faun.



Congrats. A damn good game for sure.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Was looking at faun's game list on steam...Phew are there any games u don't own?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yet to get the Rise of Immortals achievement. Anyone out there can give some tips and help?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> It's coupons and/or games and/or coal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you could get one coal for redeeming 7 coal?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> So you could get one coal for redeeming 7 coal?



Lol.. that would be "PAWND".

Btw, According to the rules, Coals can be crafted to a game or coupons, which are available in Great Gift Pile. And following is the "stuff" in that Great Gift Pile:
Holiday Sale Instructions


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks for the link pal.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any one has a dota 2 beta key?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok. One query.
If I install steam on someone else's system, and try to play a game of which I have already completed a few levels, will I have to start all over again, in the new system? Or does, Steam stores the progress of a game, in some cloud storage or something?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Depends on the game.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What about And Yet It Moves? and Rock of Ages?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I dont have either. Sorry


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Yet to get the Rise of Immortals achievement. Anyone out there can give some tips and help?



my tip-uninstall it 
spent like 5-6 hrs just for one achievement which is damn difficult
what was you max assists score btw?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> my tip-uninstall it
> spent like 5-6 hrs just for one achievement which is damn difficult
> what was you max assists score btw?



I think its 0. Have only killed one person till today. Guess its time to delete it. Worst game I have played in Steam.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> Ok. One query.
> If I install steam on someone else's system, and try to play a game of which I have already completed a few levels, will I have to start all over again, in the new system? Or does, Steam stores the progress of a game, in some cloud storage or something?



Most of the steam game saves are stored on your local harddrive , usually in the My Documents folder. As *Extreme Gamer* stated , only for some games the progress is stored on the Steam Cloud. I personally have no idea which , but I don't think there are many.



vineet369 said:


> What about And Yet It Moves? and Rock of Ages?



And yet it moves is a nice indie game , I got it via the Humble Indie Bundle. No clue about Rock of Ages though.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I think its 0. Have only killed one person till today. Guess its time to delete it. Worst game I have played in Steam.



yes
killing someone is easy
but making assist is difficult because you only have to harm a single opponent and let other players finish them off
I managed to score 3 assist and thats my max 
So yeah...uninstalling the game is better than receiving a coal or a coupon


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> Ok. One query.
> If I install steam on someone else's system, and try to play a game of which I have already completed a few levels, will I have to start all over again, in the new system? Or does, Steam stores the progress of a game, in some cloud storage or something?


Only if they have Steam cloud feature.


Piyush said:


> yes
> killing someone is easy
> but making assist is difficult because you only have to harm a single opponent and let other players finish them off
> I managed to score 3 assist and thats my max
> So yeah...uninstalling the game is better than receiving a coal or a coupon


Deleted the game completely. 
Feeling good now  it has made my Steam profile dirty though 


vineet369 said:


> What about And Yet It Moves? and Rock of Ages?



I doubt if these have Steam cloud.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey guys...how to delete a game completely from steam??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sumonpathak said:


> hey guys...how to delete a game completely from steam??



go to library
right click on the game
select "delete local game content"


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

not working for portal 2


----------



## sygeek (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Damn, bulletstorm is not available in India. What the hell? This game is awesome.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Damn, bulletstorm is not available in India. What the hell? This game is awesome.



Well, who cares if it's not on Steam? You can get it on Flipkart for Rs.568/- . It doesn't even use Steam but relies on Games for Windows Live

*Click here to buy Bulletstorm from Flipkart*


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Well, who cares if it's not on Steam? You can get it on Flipkart for Rs.568/- . It doesn't even use Steam but relies on Games for Windows Live



No steam key. $10 for a single game on Flipkart.
Both are the reason enough not to buy it from flipkart! 

So, anyone got an Extra Rock of Ages game, and want to trade??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> Damn! So Digital Fragger got lucky!



naa, i'm afraid i'll end up with some useless coupons after crafting the coal. so just traded them. coal is going like 50-60c each.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*ONE QUESTION*
Which download server/region are you using for your regular downloads/updates in steam?

you can check it out  by going into settings and then "Downloads+Cloud" tab


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I always set it to India.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

WTH... Free Call of Duty? In a giveaway!! ??
Game Getter

Edit: Nah! Of course, it was stupid, referral idea. MEH.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Today's deal seems pretty nice. Buying Sands of time, fear and Terraria (was waiting for this).


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2011)

Terraria looks good. How is sequence? Bastion still tempts....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> *ONE QUESTION*
> Which download server/region are you using for your regular downloads/updates in steam?
> 
> you can check it out  by going into settings and then "Downloads+Cloud" tab



I had made it India a few months back. But now it seems to have become Singapore without me even knowing.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I had made it India a few months back. But now it seems to have become Singapore without me even knowing.




The same happened with me a couple of times. Have given up checking on it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

50% off worms reloaded coupon


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam is Evil. I say trade your coals for a real game with the friend(who want to gamble).


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So anyone wants to gamble?  
I'm ready with my coals


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Strange thing is I can see Fallout 3 on Steam at my workplace. Wonder why it appears here. Hmmm.

I seem to have lost the drive to buy any more games. Looks like I'll skip Terraria too. Will wait for a bundle release.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

you can take all of my coupons for all of your coal.

all the coupons are 50% off. I think I have 5 *4*. Will check when I get home. *Checked.*


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I just have one coal now. Need to complete a few achievements.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got Cities in Motion. How's SS3:BFE? Worth 1000 bucks?

Completely forgotten, today getgamesgo is listing it on a discount and its 75% off there.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^thanks dude that was a pretty sweeeeet deal


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks mate. Actually its showing a 70% deal ($12 on $40), guess its a typo in the mail I received. Still pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok. 4 coals now. 
Can trade my following coupons for coal! 

-33% Valve
-10% Warner Bros
-50% Dungeons Franchise


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Frankly, are there any difference between coal & coupon? Only thing is that coal keeps you hoping.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So you don't mind giving me coal, isn't it?


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Lemme add some more.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I would like to trade my coupons too 
33% Valve
10%Bethesda
50% Cyanworlds
50% Oddworld : Abe's Odysee 

I have 4 coals right now


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Purchased SS3 from getgamesgo.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Very tempted to get SPAZ, Terraria and Serious Sam: Double D. Heh.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

50% off Valve
50% off BlowdBowl Legendary Edition
50% off Worms Reloaded
50% off Patrician IV

4 Coal

Anybody wants?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Really wanted to buy bastion but I missed the $5 deal. Guys any other trust able sites ?


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Gamersgate. Not sure about the price though.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I often buy from gamersgate. It is pretty good. I had bought so many games in the July sales and haven't finished any of those. Don't plan to buy anymore till I finish some games.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

crafted 7 coals for 50% off on shadowgrounds surviver pack  <--sarcastic


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

In other news,advanced studies have found out a trollface at the back of the Steam discount coupons.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> 50% off Valve
> 50% off BlowdBowl Legendary Edition
> 50% off Worms Reloaded
> 50% off Patrician IV
> ...



You're selling those coupons for 4 coal or am I reading this wrong? Btw , I could use that 50% off Bloodbowl Legendary Edition coupon.

Steam ID in sig btw.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Gamersgate. Not sure about the price though.





baccilus said:


> I often buy from gamersgate. It is pretty good. I had bought so many games in the July sales and haven't finished any of those. Don't plan to buy anymore till I finish some games.



Its there at $7.5.  I will need to wait,i guess.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Rock of Ages is one awesome game


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Both actually. I have 4 coal AND I am selling for 4 coal or more lol.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Purchased SS3 from getgamesgo.



Got mine too  before this



> Unfortunately we have ran out of Serial keys for Serious Sam 3. We have temporarily disabled this game until we have restocked our keys.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You should have pre-ordered that epic game IMHO.

Good bonus content.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

anyone here plays left for dead2 or team fortress 2 beta or dirt3 online?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Gollum

I am a Dirt 3 addict. But now cannot play. Tommorow morning?
Add me in Steam.
Steam Community :: ID :: wuodland


----------



## Gollum (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Gollum
> 
> I am a Dirt 3 addict. But now cannot play. Tommorow morning?
> Add me in Steam.
> Steam Community :: ID :: wuodland



my live id is 
Locatingpanic67

steam ID is fatal luv byte
Steam Community :: ID :: Fatal Luv Byte

[noparse]*steamcommunity.com/id/redlofredlof[/noparse]

we can play dirt3 only on live. so add me cause I still dont know how to add people in live but i'll add you on steam.
is there a tdf community?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Gollum said:


> is there a tdf community?



Steam Community :: Group :: Think Digit Gamerz


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I play Dirt3 but rarely...Can join u guys


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

L4D2 $5...Me getting it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not bad deals on Quake(s) and L4D(s).


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Toki Tori, Rush and Edge for $4.75
Xotic for $2.5

Crafted 7 more coal. Meh. 50% off on Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale. Anyone who wants let me know.

Best deal is Binding of Isaac for $1.25.

Mafia is for $2.49


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> *Crafted 7 more coal. *Meh. 50% off on Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale.



Here we go again... 

Don't understand why guys are still crafting their coals! :greed:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah you made me see the light, I'll give you all my coals to relieve myself from the guilt of greed. Not.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Let me rephrase,
Don't understand why guys are still crafting their coals.. when everybody is getting nothing more than stupid coupons.. !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Some people have got games, haven't they? It's nothing to lose. 
The probability of getting a grand price is very low as well.
Still I'm atm on 5 coals, if I get 8 I'll craft with 1 of them in grand prize draw. Otherwise 7 or less coals for the grand prize gamble.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm, that's true. But I'did rather take chance for the GRAND prize then crafting coal.
probability of winning atleast 5 games on wishlist is high!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 7 coals now..I really want to craft them..but seeing all of your experiences, I think I shudn't....2 more coals and I craft 

Update :
And there we go 
50% OFF IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover -sigh-

8 coals looked better than this ...Anyways if any1 wants this Flight Simulator(with Massive Multiplayer), let me know..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				 Lfc_fan said:
			
		

> Some people have got games, haven't
> they? It's nothing to lose


 Yes. I have actually got 2 games. Problem is I have never heard of them and probably never hear of them. One is World basketball manager and others name I forgot. Basketball Manager is not even a game.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Two tribes pack. Will get L4D bundle, Xotic, Mafia I/II and Binding of Isaac by tonight.


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hmm, that's true. But I'did rather take chance for the GRAND prize then crafting coal.
> probability of winning atleast 5 games on wishlist is high!



No it's not. You got about 4 million competitors. I'd craft till I can't. 

What happens to coal when we don't win anything in the draw? It's useless?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Bought Two tribes pack. Will get L4D bundle, Xotic, Mafia I/II and Binding of Isaac by tonight.



 , plenty of cash to blow sygeek?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

there should have been a way to craft 5 coupons for a random game.....


----------



## sygeek (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> , plenty of cash to blow sygeek?


they're cheap, I mean, all of em' under $10.

Btw, done with L4D bundle, bought regenade ops as well.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

anyone wanna play left 4 dead 2 tonight. I'm waiting.
add me 
Steam Community :: ID :: Fatal Luv Byte


----------



## sygeek (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Gollum said:


> anyone wanna play left 4 dead 2 tonight. I'm waiting.
> add me
> Steam Community :: ID :: Fatal Luv Byte


Downloading it for now


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> there should have been a way to craft 5 coupons for a random game.....



So, can you "choose" games from 7 coals??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> So, can you "choose" games from 7 coals??



No.

Need to be told quite a few times don't you :/


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol, mom finally has a Credit Card.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> No.
> Need to be told quite a few times don't you :/



Yes. Specially when other person puts stress on the word, "random".

Btw, you can delete this and your post, to clean this thread up. :/


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Downloading it for now



13gb??
that's gonna take some time. unless you have an extra high speed internet.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Crafted 7 more coal. 50% off nuclear dawn.


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Carry on mining.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Feel good to be in fellow miners' company. 

Almost all deals are meh today (for me). Dont want Fallout New Vegas. Why is it available when Fallout 3 is not?


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How come? Mine saying not available in my region!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

There are such an awesome deals on Indie games out there!
But, I will still wait for Humble Bundle to get through...  :/


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought GTA complete pack. Buying universe sandbox as well.

Edit: I just remembered I didn't buy the binding of Isaac, well sh!t :S


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The Binding of Isaac was with one of the humble bundles (Voxatron) IIRC. How did you guys miss it?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> The Binding of Isaac was with one of the humble bundles (Voxatron) IIRC. How did you guys miss it?


Didn't have CC back then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Fair enough. Though I am sure it will reappear in some future bundle.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Edit: I just remembered I didn't buy the binding of Isaac, well sh!t :S



LOL... Binding of Isaac is still $1.24 on steam, for another 1 hour and 45 min!
Save 75% on The Binding of Isaac on Steam


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2011)

Got 50% off on gta 4 complete edition or gta 4 as an achievement. Anyone wants let me know.

I can see fallout new Vegas at workplace but not at home. Sorry for false alarm.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Civilization V GOTY - $17
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augmented Edition - $20.50
Grand Theft Auto Complete Package - $12.50

$50 overall.

GTA pack and Civilization V GOTY were pretty much the reason why I was after Rockstar and 2K packs. Happy that I didn't end up stacking unnecessary games. 



ico said:


> Waiting for mom's Credit Card to arrive. I hope it arrives in time.
> 
> I'll buy Rockstar complete pack and 2K complete pack.



In parallel news, I've purchased Cut The Rope and World of Goo for Android.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, guess what?


I got my Wish granted 

Got the COMPLETE GTA PACK as a GIFT!!!      
Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks to *ico*

Thanks a lot


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> 
> I got my Wish granted
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> 
> I got my Wish granted
> ...



tera to Happy New Year ho gaya


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

koi mera bhi happy new year kar de yaar


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> koi mera bhi happy new year kar de yaar


Join steamgifts and r/playitforward. I do there giveaways often


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Congrats


Thanks a lot! 


Piyush said:


> tera to Happy New Year ho gaya


bohut lucky ho gaya saal ke last din. 
Thanks.


Extreme Gamer said:


> koi mera bhi happy new year kar de yaar


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Join steamgifts and r/playitforward. I do there giveaways often



I'll do just that


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*OT:* My luck is not so good like last year, just won a license of MediaMonkey 4 Gold and a free game of LEGO Harry Potter 5-7 years at GetGames. Don't know if I will ever play this one.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> *OT:* My luck is not so good like last year, just won a license of MediaMonkey 4 Gold and a free game of LEGO Harry Potter 5-7 years at GetGames. Don't know if I will ever play this one.


Oh well, I received minecraft.

Edit: and magicka and Hitman collection


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Finally I have been given a game.

Day of defeat:source  I already have it.

In another news, I have also been given another valve coupon of 25% off. My coal count now stands at 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Those coupons would probably be valued high just before their expiry in last week of March in Steam forums.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

probably. But I dont wander in the steam forums.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a couple of valve 50% coupons. And a coal. Will get trine achievement tomorrow. That will be my last. Happy new year.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Do not craft coals.

The Great Gift Pile - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

For those wondering where the trainer for SMB achievement is: The Great Gift Pile - Steam Treasure Hunt Wiki

Just press ctrl+F and search the game you want.

PS: Binding of Isaac achievement is also there (you can get it by pasting a serial file to the steam apps folder).


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Faun
Even I saw that. A guy crafted 115 coals and got nothing.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Humble Indie Bundle 3 Steam key is on offer. Anyone wants, will trade for any game on my Steam wishlist.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok... on the last day of the offer, I have managed to gather 6 coals....
Now, I just wish for an "Extreme Luck"....


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam says new deals in 50 minutes. Wasn't today (Jan 1) the last day?

A warning to Coal farmers. I would stop. - Steam Users' Forums

Steam Community :: markgtx583's Friends


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sweet, Got L.A. Noire as a gift.

Encore


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Steam says new deals in 50 minutes. Wasn't today (Jan 1) the last day?



Sunday just started in Western countries (where the Steam company is).. 
Maybe that's why?
Source: *www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/custom.html?sort=2


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Good. Encore day. My Virtual Credit Cards do not work on Steam it seems. Failed twice yesterday once and day before too. Meh.

Lol, thanks vineet.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Btw.... Bastian is back on Encore!

So is Portal 2... but oh man.. out of budget..


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vineet369 said:


> Btw.... Bastian is back on Encore!
> 
> So is Portal 2... but oh man.. out of budget..


Bastion is totally worth the buy


----------



## soumo27 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Super Meat Boy for 3.75 $ at Green Man Gaming ,,, probably getting it


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think I'm going to buy Arkham City..even though it doesn't support my laptop. Meh.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Bastion.  Yipee!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am sure, waiting for Humble bundle pack will be totally worth it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey guys.
this is an announcement.

i require THESE items. (*B.M.O.C.**, Ebenezer, Holiday Headcase*)
B.M.O.C..
Ebenezer
Holiday Headcase

they are hats given out at random for the duration of the steam winter sale

please check your "team fortress 2" inventories for these items.
steamcommunity.com/id/*<your id here>*/inventory#440

here is an example of my B.M.O.C.
Steam Community :: my COD:BlckOps+G ElJefe >ur offr :: Item Inventory

im collecting these, please help me out.
i'm offering a reward for those donating these items to me.
thanks.

this is my id, if you have one, and you'd like to give one to me.
Steam Community :: ID :: my COD:BlckOps+G ElJefe >ur offr


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

when is Epic Holiday Giveaway going to start?
I still have one coal left


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

in 8 hours


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sorry, buddy but what is the Coal.... What is the use of it in gaming...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> when is Epic Holiday Giveaway going to start?
> I still have one coal left



I have six.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> I have six.



We are in a same boat. What do you think are our odds of winning?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> We are in a same boat. What do you think are our odds of winning?


none.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> none.



In that case, doors of my steam inventory is open for any number of coal donations...


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> In that case, doors of my steam inventory is open for any number of coal donations...


trollface.jpeg

Okay, I'll accept them.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Okay, I'll accept them.



Greed! 
(and hope)


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I believe on my luck. And I am gonna win something for sure..!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That's the spirit ico!
Well, I really hope too... 

I would be happy even if I win just one game... BTTF..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

should i have to be remained signed in while the giveaway is taking place?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hopefully someone in TDF wins a grand prize.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And if that doesn't hold true, people here are really going to loose faith from steam!

(Atleast I will)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

 Yeah right.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Hopefully someone in TDF wins a grand prize.


I lol'd


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two coals.  imma win all games on steam.  YEAH!


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have one coal. How do I enter it for the grand prize? And when is the draw?


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Draw is today.

And I think, if you have a coal, you are already in the draw? Not sure, but I think this is the case.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have one coal. do I get anything?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, have 3 coal not. gave 3 to ico (thank again to his epic gift )
So how to win? 
I think I might actually pull something off 


edit: coal seems missing from Inventory. Valve took them?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Bought Bastion.  Yipee!



Got it for free 

9 coals in hand for me. I'm glad I didn't craft any of them.



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Well, have 3 coal not. gave 3 to ico (thank again to his epic gift )
> So how to win?
> I think I might actually pull something off
> 
> ...



Really? All your coals are belong to valve?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don't see any announcements made by valve about the winner yet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam, I give you your winner! - Steam Users' Forums

Lol pathetic. Look at his reviews loool
*steamcommunity.com/id/iminrightnow/recommended/

Hmm how the hell does he have Crysis 2 though?


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is there any game in the Steam catalog which he is missing?


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2012)

Is he the winner? Or is it just that he bought the games?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Is there any game in the Steam catalog which he is missing?



Quite a few according to Steam forums



Krow said:


> Is he the winner? Or is it just that he bought the games?


Tough to say.

I got all 78 achievements and I'm an idiot - Steam Users' Forums

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So. Coals gone. No announcement of the winners.
Still someone named, iminrightnow is believed to have all the games on Steam, worth $19890.69 USD from Steam Calculator! 

I am confused now.

PS: It's worth 10,94,005 INR! :faint:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

SteamCalculator.com - How much is your Steam Account worth?


It shows total 1900 odd games.  But I have a feeling Steam has more games?

edit: I think he has got it. coz he also has World Baksetball Manager, which is not a game. $5 for a Stat game. Idiot also wont pay.

he HAS DONE IT 


2nd edit: confirmed. many profiles has his profile link and yes HE HAS WON ALL GAMES ON STEAM.

guess it was a ALL USA affair


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam won't announce winners. Why should they? Imagine your account being spammed by jealous idiots.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So, this means I havn't won any games. Not even BTTF, the first and the most important one on my wishlist.

Oh well.. what is this "steam" again..?

_(*unsubscribe from this thread*)_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I think he has got it. coz he also has World Baksetball Manager, which is not a game. $5 for a Stat game. Idiot also wont pay.


So Football Manager is also a "stat game" 

People whining for something which they didn't even pay for it. You cannot make it up.



Vyom said:


> So, this means I havn't won any games. Not even BTTF, the first and the most important one on my wishlist.
> 
> Oh well.. what is this "steam" again..?
> 
> _(*unsubscribe from this thread*)_



*i.imgur.com/61A5f.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Steam, I give you your winner! - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> Lol pathetic. Look at his reviews loool
> Steam Community :: b3nt :: Games
> ...


crysis 2 was released on steam. But was removed due to EA-VALVe disputes. Those who had already purchased it(including me) still have it in their accounts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I know but he can't win it now? Can he? Either he had purchased it and won the grand prize or is a rich weirdo who just buys any games he sees.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i didnt enter the draw at all.
crafted my last 7 coal into killing floor bundle


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think I know a guy who already has all the steam games. Let me look up his profile.

Edit: Meh, can't find his profile, though all that I remember that he is a mod of the official holiday group.

Edit2: He is not the winner:


> "(b) Epic Holiday Giveaway. Sponsor will select the following winners by random drawing from all valid entries by January 3, 2012: one (1) Grand Prize, fifty (50) First Prizes, one-hundred (100) Second Prizes, and one-thousand (1000) Third Prizes. Prize descriptions are listed here. Epic Holiday Giveaway prizes will be awarded no later than *January 31, 2012*. "


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^valve employees have every game on the steam.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^valve employees have every game on the steam.


Hmm..many other mods of the group didn't have as much as games as him.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> > Epic Holiday Giveaway prizes will be awarded no later than January 31, 2012. "



Now, that's more like it!

*re-subscribe the thread*. 

I  am not complaining guys. I had a good time playing games and I became familiar of a lot of games, and even tried to finish one. All of these weren't possible if not because of this Steam's contest.
It was a blast.

If you still don't get it, my previous post was a sarcasm!


----------



## chris (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I want Skyrim on Steam (i don't want to use CD every time). If i buy retail box from india, can i  register it on steam ? 

Buy The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim PC at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

These are two indian stores selling skyrim. Not sure if they work on steam. If not any other place where i can get steam compatible skyrim ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sadly most games u buy from retailers don't work with steam..It won't recognize the code..I don't know if all the games have this prob..
And apart from the sales the prices in steam are pretty steep..like ACR for $50..when we can get it for 850 on Flipkart...

But Steam sales are awesome..


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Sadly most games u buy from retailers don't work with steam..It won't recognize the code..I don't know if all the games have this prob..
> And apart from the sales the prices in steam are pretty steep..like ACR for $50..when we can get it for 850 on Flipkart...
> 
> But Steam sales are awesome..


Well, most of the developers release them with different versions of the game, one with Steamworks (only playable with steam), one with GFWL and one without either (in here, the key you're talking about is used during the installation). You can just check the back of the case and see if it says "Steam online account" or for GFWL, it'll be printed in front of the box. It usually depends from place to place.

Also, check PlanetM, most of the games they sell can be activated on steam.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601

Skyrim is mentioned here.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got a "Cogs" as a steam gift. I already have it from Humble bundles. I know it is a great game but it is of know use to me. Can I exchange it with anyone?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Can I exchange it with anyone?


If you want to


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> If you want to


Do you have Skyrim? I will give you Cogs in return 
Deal?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Do you have Skyrim? I will give you Cogs in return
> Deal?



hehehe.... 
 i can give you 3 bestest coupons I have


----------



## sygeek (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Do you have Skyrim? I will give you Cogs in return
> Deal?


Cogs is like tenners, Skyrim is 60 bucks. Not quite a deal.

Now that the sale is over, let's create a list of the games you guys got. *Here's mine*:

Half life Complete pack
Amnesia: The Dark Descent (gift)
Garry's Mod + Counter Strike Source
Monday Night Combat
LIMBO
Killing Floor (gift)
Portal 2
EYE (gift)
Psychonauts
Red Faction Guerilla
Terraria x2 (one for giveaway)
Star Wars Kotor (for givewaway)
Bastion
Solar 2 (gift)
Batman Arkham Asylum
Dungeon Defendors
SPAZ
Two tribes pack
Left 4 Dead Bundle
Regenade Ops (gift)
Grand Theft Auto Complete pack
Universe Sandbox
Magicka
Hitman: Blood money
Nation Red (for giveaway)
Batman: Arkham city

Games I won from crafting:

Jagged Alliance 2 Gold (gave it away)

Although I missed some games due to CC errors. Those being, L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition, Mafia bundle, Nuclear Dawn and Borderlands.

_I also bought Minecraft during the shopping spree, if that counts._


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Steam*

Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augmented Edition
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - The Missing Link DLC
The Grand Theft Auto Pack
The Grand Theft Auto Pack (gift)
Civilization V with all DLCs
Assassin's Creed 2
The Binding of Isaac

*Android*

Cut the Rope
World of Goo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

1. Limbo
2. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell : Chaos Theory
3. Batman : Arkham Asylum
4. Portal 2


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ should have bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Witcher & Witcher 2 from GOG. 

Total War Shogun 2 & Rise of Samurai to Steam via Gamersgate.

Magicka - The Stars are left to Steam via Gamersgate.

Serious Sam 3 to Steam via Getgames.

Directly from Steam:
Cities in Motion Complete pack
Audiosurf
Torchlight
LIMBO

RACE07 to Steam via Simbin.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Witcher & Witcher 2 from GOG.
> 
> Total War Shogun 2 & Rise of Samurai to Steam via Gamersgate.
> 
> ...


How's cities in motions?


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Pretty good for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Steam*

1)Skyrim
2)Ben There, Dan That + Time Gentlemen, Please! Double Pack
3)Bastion

*Retail:
*
1)Batman AC


----------



## Krow (Jan 4, 2012)

Witcher EE
Audiosurf
Limbo
Orcs must die
Terraria

Achievements
Batman arkham asylum goty
Shadowgrounds and survivor

Got as gift
Greed corp


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i got valve complete pack from steam achievement. traded it off 

so, i have :

COD : black ops
hl2
risen
l4d2
gemini rue
shadowgrounds survivor
rush
ship complete pack
jagged alliance

willing to sell/trade everything except l4d2 and black ops for cheap.(cheap as in <50% steam value)
also, offering black ops(plus other games stuff) for mw3 or skyrim


----------



## sygeek (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

[YOUTUBE]DGxgFxF47XY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And make a loss? No thank you. MW3 costs 3k. Skyrim costs 2.5k. Black Ops costs 2k.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Extreme Gamer said:


> And make a loss? No thank you. MW3 costs 3k. Skyrim costs 2.5k. Black Ops costs 2k.





doomgiver said:


> also, offering black ops(*plus other games stuff*) for mw3 or skyrim



i *did* say im willing to offer other games as well.
re-read the above post carefully to see where you went wrong.
also, black ops , skyrim and MW3 are $60 too, on steam :/

geez, man, you think im here to scam you out of your precious game or something.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well guys....am stuck with some coupons.....offer me some good deals!!!
Steam Community :: ID :: [OCF]Chesire Cat

Steam Community :: [OCF]Chesire Cat :: Item Inventory


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Witcher EE
> Audiosurf
> Limbo
> Orcs must die
> ...


Can you exchange Limbo? I have Cogs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol. No, you re-read what you posted. The bracket indicates you are ready to trade either black ops or other games for MW3 or Skyrim. I didn't think you were scamming lol. Overpricing and scamming are very different.
Why would you look at steam for prices when the games are available in retail?


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Can you exchange Limbo? I have Cogs.



Sorry mate. I have extra hib 3 steam key. I got limbo for myself. 


Stop arguing EG and doom.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got (From tradem crafting, gifts and buying);

F1 2011
L.A.Noire
Bioshock (gifted to someone)
Saw
L4D 2
Serious Sam BFE
Fallout Collection
Fallout 3 GOTY
Killing Floor
Silent Hill Homecoming
Hard Reset
Greed Corp
Audiosurf
The Polynomial
Toki Tori
RUSH
Edge
The Witcher Enhanced Edition

Won't be buying any more games this year (except few).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

can anyone gift me any game on steam, my steam id is same TDF id.

i have never used steam, but want to experience it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^i got trine. Wait till the night and add me on steam.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone wants Cogs?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Anyone wants Cogs?



 What is cogs??


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Check here:-

Cogs: A Steampunk Puzzle Game from Lazy 8 Studios


----------



## bippukt (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got these during the last two big sales:

- Civ V plus most DLCs
- Total War Mega Pack
- Limbo
- Hearts of Iron 3 Collection
- Humble Indie Bundle 4 on Steam
- Total War Shogun 2 plus all DLCs
- Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
- Far Cry 2
- Machinarium
- Portal 2

Also bought Mass Effect 2 on Origin (40% off until Jan 11).

There were a lot of other games I wanted, including Skyrim, but I don't think I will be able to finish even these.

BTW, am I alone in taking 40 hours to finish Mass Effect? Not saying that it is a difficult game, but I find it strange when people say that it offers 10-15 hours of gameplay!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Now, i am with extra copies of 2x Brink complete,

Sid Meiers Civilization V,

Counter strike source.

50%off Dawn of war 2 retribution

50% off flight control hd.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thinking of buying Skyrim for my future build. Will it be on sale again during the summer sale? Or should I just buy it now, cause I don't have any problem.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No point of piling up games. Buy either with a discount or when you have time allocated. And yes there is a Summer sale though will Skyrim be for sale, I don't know.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Thinking of buying Skyrim for my future build. Will it be on sale again during the summer sale? Or should I just buy it now, cause I don't have any problem.


Summer sales are really great. They start around the June/July and the discounts are same as the Christmas sale.


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Now, i am with extra copies of 2x Brink complete



I want brink. Wanna trade for one of my extras?


----------



## baccilus (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> I want brink. Wanna trade for one of my extras?





Digital Fragger said:


> Now, i am with extra copies of 2x Brink complete,
> 
> Sid Meiers Civilization V,
> 
> ...


I have cogs. Either of you wants "Cogs"? Believe me it is a really good game.


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2012)

I have extra cogs copy too.


----------



## noob (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

someone gift me cogs plz


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> Now, i am with extra copies of 2x Brink complete,
> 
> Sid Meiers Civilization V,


would you be interested in selling civ V for other games?



sygeek said:


> Thinking of buying Skyrim for my future build. Will it be on sale again during the summer sale? Or should I just buy it now, cause I don't have any problem.



i have a 33% off coupon for bethesda, if you are interesetd.



Krow said:


> I have extra cogs copy too.


want to trade for rush/shadowgrounds?


----------



## chris (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> i have a 33% off coupon for bethesda, if you are interesetd.



I want skyrim. Waiting for next discount sales. Can i get one ? You need anything in return ? I am new to steam, only got TF 2


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Krow, yes i wanna trade off brink complete pack. what do you have?

@bacillus sorry dude, i have cogs already. yes, it's a nice game.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If i purchase a game in steam, will i be able to download it when i have time(Like 2hours today & rest tomo.) ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yes, you can.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can anyone give me Limbo in place of Cogs? I love the Limbo Demo.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@bacillus  sad that you're stuck with extra copy of cogs. though it's a nice game, almost everyone have cogs since the humble bundle. good luck trading.

@doomgiver yes civ 5 is up for swap.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Can anyone give me Limbo in place of Cogs? I love the Limbo Demo.



Why did you miss Limbo man? It was just $2.5 twice.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Why did you miss Limbo man? It was just $2.5 twice.



Yup I missed that. Had a look at the pile of my unplayed games and didn't buy it. Will buy it this time for sure. Better still I hope it comes up in Humble Bundle.


----------



## Skud (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Medal of Honor is 75% off today. Still overpriced at 15USD, IMO.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If anyone's looking to get The Darkness II , get it from here:-

The Darkness II: Limited Edition - Download Games - Get Games


Much cheaper @ $38.49. You will get a Steam key on purchase.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Binding of Isaac @2.49

This game piques my interest:
*store.steampowered.com/app/65300/?snr=1_4_4__100_8


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

In next HIB, may be.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Oh yeah, Sweep 'em up game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Been Downloading GTA IV over Steam since I dont know when. Now only 2 GB remain 
From tommorow I will be


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Been Downloading GTA IV over Steam since I dont know when. Now only 2 GB remain
> From tommorow I will be



I know that feel bro


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i just bought gta 3 but steam wont detect the game


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Did you get the GTA 3 copy tied with steam or it's a retail version ?

It should read in the description on the box if steam is required for the game.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Did you get the GTA 3 copy tied with steam or it's a retail version ?
> 
> It should read in the description on the box if steam is required for the game.


retail version


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> retail version


Read the first post of this thread.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

simply wasted my 199rs


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> simply wasted my 199rs



Lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*imageflock.com/img/1327424472.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> *imageflock.com/img/1327424472.jpg


Gabe Newell. The spectacles got smaller and the guy got bigger .


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Gabe Newell. The spectacles got smaller and the guy got bigger .



Yep


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam goes mobile!

Steam for Mobile Devices


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Community Service:-

Serious Sam 3: BFE is $13.59 @ getgamesgo for 24 hrs (till 28/1/12 1800 GMT)

Link:- Serious Sam 3: BFE - Download Games - Get Games

Serious Sam 3 BFE Seriously Digital Edition is $16.99 for same time period.

Link:- Serious Sam 3 BFE Seriously Digital Edition - Download Games - Get Games

Hurry up, last time they run out of keys within hours.

Also, Deus Ex sale is going on, 70% off, until 30/1/12 0001 GMT:-

Games in deus-ex-sale category from Get Games


----------



## sygeek (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

and..The Serious Sam Pack - Indie Royale


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Also FEAR3 is cheaper here:-

F.E.A.R 3 - Download Games - Get Games


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Serious Sam 2 is coming to Steam and GetGames this week


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Gabe Newell. The spectacles got smaller and the guy got bigger .


Wallet too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



skud said:


> serious sam 2 is coming to steam and getgames this week



woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is it good? IIRC reviews were not so good when it was released.

OK, here's something interesting:-

Wait What: Valve’s Games Now On Impulse | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

And something dreadful:-

Thought: Do We Own Our Steam Games? | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That is because of 2K games. Those retards forced Croteam to reduce the gore and make it more cartoonish.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Skyrim's up for sale again. Bought!


----------



## chris (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Skyrim's up for sale again. Bought!



Same, i was about to buy. Luckily sales in come time 

I wanted to download the HD texture package, not sure if it work with my Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 card.


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fus ro dah!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> And something dreadful:-
> 
> Thought: Do We Own Our Steam Games? | Rock, Paper, Shotgun



Few of the comments sum it up - "Steam is an infinite rental service which they can control with their wishes"


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3 - Free Weekend Coming, Pre-load Now!



> Pre-load the game now and be ready to play when the free weekend starts on Thursday, February 16th at 10am Pacific Time.
> 
> The Free Weekend of Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3 will let you play the entire multiplayer portion of the base game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No Single player?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The worst part is the weekend will pass but I probably wont finish downloading 
but might give it a try


----------



## Nipun (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> The worst part is the weekend will pass but I probably wont finish downloading
> but might give it a try




Bad part for me is that exams are coming


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

pardon me, i have a noobish and basic question.... whats gonna happen to these steam purchased games, if, by any chance steam goes kaput & shuts down ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> pardon me, i have a noobish and basic question.... whats gonna happen to these steam purchased games, if, by any chance steam goes kaput & shuts down ?


It'll make you a sad panda


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Check the 2nd link in this post:- 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134393-steam-related-discussions-40.html#post1571465


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ah, thanks for the link, that makes me feel at ease.

i have so far spent Rs.136 on steam - total war Rome series and hopefully i will be able to complete the game before getting banned of whatever.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ feel at ease?!! 
Was that sarcasm?

I on the other hand was thinking that I would not have invested so much time in steam back in the days of their "Holiday Sales" if I would have known about those issues earlier!


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Killing floor 85%off

Grab it guys, damn addicting horde shooting with teammates is fun. And the leveling up stuff keeps it enjoyable.


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> ^^ feel at ease?!!
> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> I on the other hand was thinking that I would not have invested so much time in steam back in the days of their "Holiday Sales" if I would have known about those issues earlier!



yes. 

well, whats done is done. now lets relax and enjoy what we have. ppl normally buy from steam at discounts, cause they find it worth trying, maybe.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i joined steam 3-4 days back.  
Steam Community :: ID :: Jas


BTW magika is 2.49$ now. is it good?


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^only in co-op


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ok..


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Killing floor 85%off
> 
> Grab it guys, damn addicting horde shooting with teammates is fun. And the leveling up stuff keeps it enjoyable.



got it for cheap!!! just 8 ref in tf2 items, all sold at premium (im sooo bad xD)


----------



## soumo27 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got Killing Floor,..any players here add me

soumojitc


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Quick question.

If I download Team Fortress 2 through steam and get the orange box later if I manage to find it in a shop will I get the additional features ?


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yeah, you will.
but i doubt anyone will stock orange box now, that its been discontinued.

best is get $5 in steam wallet, and buy a key from the game store.(keys cost 2.50)
with a key, you can buy other items, and with the rest 2.50, you can buy a small game or dlc, or buy anotherkey.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, if I want to buy a $5 game, which one would you reccomend.

Garry's Mod or Halflife(havent played a HL game before)

Yes prices are after using 50% discount coupon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Half Life.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So, who's getting Alan wake?


----------



## Akshay (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have COD - MW2 installed on my machine. Steam is showing MW3 download option to me. I clicked on install option and it started downloading MW3.

However, I havent bought MW3 and I didnt get any pay option. So should I go ahead and download the 7GB+ game or will I have to pay after download is over? If I have to pay, I would rather buy the DVD since it will take a few days for me to download.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Akshay ITs free for weekend. that too only multiplayer. Give it a try


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It's Multiplayer is free to play for weekend, if you want the game you have to purchase it.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thnx techfreak and skud.. .will rather buy the dvd when price falls to 1.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ARES complete edition is available for 4.07$ today. how many have tried this?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Akshay said:


> thnx techfreak and skud.. .will rather buy the dvd when price falls to 1.5k



Its a Call of Duty game,price won't fall.

If however you want to play the multiplayer even after the free weekend there are other ways.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, if I want to buy a $5 game, which one would you reccomend.
> 
> Garry's Mod or Halflife(havent played a HL game before)
> 
> Yes prices are after using 50% discount coupon



get gmod. i'll gift you HL2 (i have extra copy)
or if you wnt, i can arrange for most of the hl2 series for a cheap price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just Bought Garrys Mod 

Saw it as one of top games played, hence bought it


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^it's a sandbox editor kind of thing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, its downloading right now. Lets see how it is after it completes 
Yes read that - that we do everything, make it and do whatever we want.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just cause 2 is 6.79$ today 
i am geting it.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just cause 2 is 6.79$ today
> i am geting it.



It usually sells for $5 on most sales. Buy it only if you are are done with other games you have.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> It usually sells for $5 on most sales. Buy it only if you are are done with other games you have.



ok. How much is download size?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok. How much is download size?



Wait till summer, there are better sales then. Finish your other games in the meantime.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

gmod... i exchanged Rush for it.
for some reason, it wont run on my pc 
its ~140 mb, iirc


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Wait till summer, there are better sales then. Finish your other games in the meantime.



ok...


----------



## baccilus (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok. How much is download size?


Download size will be around 5GB. Even I would suggest you to buy games in the summer sales. That sale is huge and games are as cheap as they can be.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why is TF2 ~10gb ?


----------



## noob (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Why is TF2 ~10gb ?



ahh !! i have got Orange box.installed TF2. around 10 GB then it has around 2GB update over it 
cancelled download....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i have downloaded 7GB of TF2. 



baccilus said:


> Download size will be around 5GB. Even I would suggest you to buy games in the summer sales. That sale is huge and games are as cheap as they can be.



ok baccilus.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/152955-tutorial-moving-steam-games-between-computers.html

read this guys.

get tf2 backup from a pal who plays it.
then restore the game, voila!!!
it works.
tried and tested by me.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*Attention guys!*

I have Axis Bank VISA Debit Card and it worked on Steam.

"Axis Bank Prime" is what it is written on the debit card.

Answering this very old question asked to soumo27 


varunb said:


> I clearly told u the funda on steam & you still keep on asking this. You have an Axis bank account & ur debit card card worked doesn't means others wont face any issues with their debit cards. The least you can do is tell everyone here what Axis debit card you used - gold, classic, etc



*It worked on Android Market / Google Wallet Checkout as well.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^nice to know that


----------



## Krow (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Good to know. Buy Overgrowth.


----------



## Skud (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Some sale going on here:-

Games in iceberg-interactive-sale category from Get Games


Killing Floor $7
Nuclear Dawn $7
Oil Rush $10
Wings of Prey $7.5

Also, they have a dedicated page for Steam games, keep looking, might get something cheaper than Steam:-

Games in steam-games category from Get Games


----------



## soumo27 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> *Attention guys!*
> 
> I have Axis Bank VISA Debit Card and it worked on Steam.
> 
> ...



Yea it works everywhere  Even in those Indie Bundles etc, which asks to use only Credit Cards


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, If you are a member of Steam Gifts here is a great chance to win 

25000 copies of a game being given away by a Dev!

if you are not, you might want to sign up 
Faerie Solitaire Giveaway - Created by Pkeod


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> *Attention guys!*
> 
> I have Axis Bank VISA Debit Card and it worked on Steam.
> 
> ...



you can use any international mastercard / visa debit card (axis / hdfc / whatever ) to purchase from steam or other international sites, but its not actually suggest-able. may be when you tried with your debit card in steam, you noticed it did not ask for your debitcard securecode. i am not exactly sure how it works, but this leads to my debit card information in unknown hands.

last time when i purchased from steam with my axisbank debit card, it immediately debited the price of purchase from my account. but, after a few days i again noticed few paise was debited from my account by steam without my authorization. may be it was due to currency adjustment, but actually means card going out of control. 

its better to use credit cards or one time useable virtual cards (some bank offers this to customers registered with internet banking).


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

75% off Deus Ex : Human Revolution . It's just 10 USD (around Rs 500/-)  , that's a very good deal and I'm getting it now.

Flipkart sells it for around 850 Rs


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> you can use any international mastercard / visa debit card (axis / hdfc / whatever ) to purchase from steam or other international sites, but its not actually suggest-able. may be when you tried with your debit card in steam, you noticed it did not ask for your debitcard securecode. i am not exactly sure how it works, but this leads to my debit card information in unknown hands.
> 
> last time when i purchased from steam with my axisbank debit card, it immediately debited the price of purchase from my account. but, after a few days i again noticed few paise was debited from my account by steam without my authorization. may be it was due to currency adjustment, but actually means card going out of control.
> 
> its better to use credit cards or one time useable virtual cards (some bank offers this to customers registered with internet banking).



Nice info.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i am new to the STEAM.
can i play the games that i bought on shops(retail games)?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@ganesh If the games have a steam keycode then you can. Else nope.

The list of the games that can be-
*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thnks man for your help


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> *you can use any international mastercard / visa debit card (axis / hdfc / whatever ) to purchase from steam or other international sites*, but its not actually suggest-able. may be when you tried with your debit card in steam, you noticed it did not ask for your debitcard securecode. i am not exactly sure how it works, but this leads to my debit card information in unknown hands.
> 
> last time when i purchased from steam with my axisbank debit card, it immediately debited the price of purchase from my account. but, after a few days i again noticed few paise was debited from my account by steam without my authorization. may be it was due to currency adjustment, but actually means card going out of control.
> 
> its better to use credit cards or one time useable virtual cards (some bank offers this to customers registered with internet banking).


The bold part is not true. Many people have tried using different Desi "International" Debit Cards on Steam, Android Market and the likes. Most have failed.

Desi Mastercard/Maestro Debit Cards never work on international online merchants. Visa Debit Card from some banks works. Then you have ICICI's Visa Debit Card - which is working on Steam but fails on Android Market.

You can't generalise here - "they work. you can use any <........>"


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> thnks man for your help



No problem. Happy to help


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> The bold part is not true. Many people have tried using different Desi "International" Debit Cards on Steam, Android Market and the likes. Most have failed.
> 
> Desi Mastercard/Maestro Debit Cards never work on international online merchants. Visa Debit Card from some banks works. Then you have ICICI's Visa Debit Card - which is working on Steam but fails on Android Market.
> 
> You can't generalise here - "they work. you can use any <........>"



hey, maestro has limited access, but if a mastercard/visa debit card has written "international" on it and doesn't work in international sites then it's weird.  

then it's like - "if they work , you can use them"


----------



## bippukt (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any international Debit Card should work in an online shop. The catch here is the 3DSecure code. Online Debit card transactions, in almost all cases, will fail if you are not asked to provide the code. If it has succeeded on a particular merchant/payment method, then it is an exception rather than the norm. As inconvenient as it can be sometimes, I really do not want my debit card transactions to go through without me providing the code. It is the final security barrier and I want that for cash in my bank account.

I once spent nearly half an hour trying to find out why my ICICI bank debit card wasn't working on Steam, and ultimately this was the reason. Even for Credit Cards there are similar guidelines but I guess they are more relaxed than in the case of Debit Cards.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ I hear virtual debit cards of ICICI bank work.


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> hey, maestro has limited access, but if a mastercard/visa debit card has written "international" on it and doesn't work in international sites then it's weird.
> 
> then it's like - "if they work , you can use them"


yup, it's exactly like "if they work, you can use them."

Bippukt has given the reason.

It is because RBI enforced a second verification mechanism for Desi Debit cards. For Visa, it is Verified By Visa and Mastercard/Maestro, it is 3D Securecode. This is not something international merchants adhere to.

Now what n00b banks do is, they keep on requesting VbV and Securecode even from international merchants. Reason = failed transaction.

Axis Bank does this - If Desi merchant, ask for VbV. If International merchant, don't ask for VbV and it works fine.

Punjab National Bank has it messed up. Same for ICICI, I guess. Not every bank has got its implementation right.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ I hear virtual debit cards of ICICI bank work.



Unless it has changed very recently, ICICI Bank only allows you to make virtual credit cards if you already have a credit card registered to that Customer ID. I am quite sure that all virtual credit cards will go through most merchants. I once provided my name as Salman Khan when using a virtual card and it went through without any problem 

BTW, that is not recommended because you may have problems getting a refund, if required. Also, if you are legally obliged to provide the correct name/address, then it is a bad idea.

If someone has no access to credit card, then they can use Entropay. It is quite reliable, but charges a 5%. So if you put $20 on the virtual card, then you have to pay $21 + foreign currency conversion charges, if any.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm confused. I want to buy a game. I have the option between buying it directly from Steam and buying it from Flipkart. The game is much cheaper on Flipkart compared to Steam. Also, it's an online multiplayer game. There is a note on Flipkart saying "This game is not playable through Steam outside India". What should I do? If I buy from Steam, it'll  cost more and take much longer to download and install. Whereas if I buy from Flipkart, I get it at a lower price and I can install from disc. But there's that annoying note on Flipkart. What should I do? HELP!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wait for steam sales. which game ?


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

CS 1.6, CS Zero, CS Source, Portal 1 and 2, and a few others... My Steam a/c got hacked... Lost quite a few games... Steam sales are rare though I got CS 1.6 for Rs. 125


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^why not try getting the account back ?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

all those games can be gotten MUCH cheaper via buying from other people.
in fact, i can get you those games at a fraction of their price.

do you want any other games? check out my steam backpack.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I tried getting my account back by a lot of ways. Even got into an international call with a guy explaining my situation. But that hacker got my account while I was away for a few months and got my account banned. Hence, nothing can be done. Gave CD-Key proof and everything.

Nobody has yet answered my real question. Steam store or Flipkart? Which one?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam is not responding again


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Raptor1989 said:


> I'm confused. I want to buy a game. I have the option between buying it directly from Steam and buying it from Flipkart. The game is much cheaper on Flipkart compared to Steam. Also, it's an online multiplayer game. There is a note on Flipkart saying "This game is not playable through Steam outside India". What should I do? If I buy from Steam, it'll  cost more and take much longer to download and install. Whereas if I buy from Flipkart, I get it at a lower price and I can install from disc. But there's that annoying note on Flipkart. What should I do? HELP!!!



I would suggest waiting a few days for the Autumn steam sales. You'll get all of those game at a much cheaper price. If you can't wait then go with flipkart.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Raptor1989 said:


> I'm confused. I want to buy a game. I have the option between buying it directly from Steam and buying it from Flipkart. The game is much cheaper on Flipkart compared to Steam. Also, it's an online multiplayer game. There is a note on Flipkart saying "This game is not playable through Steam outside India". What should I do? If I buy from Steam, it'll  cost more and take much longer to download and install. Whereas if I buy from Flipkart, I get it at a lower price and I can install from disc. But there's that annoying note on Flipkart. What should I do? HELP!!!



Let me explain that note for you. What it means is that if you ever move out of India - lets say you move to France , and if you launch Steam from there, the game won't work if it was a retail copy purchased in India. However, games bought directly on Steam are region-free and can be played regardless of which country you're currently in.

Steam automatically detects your region from the IP address , so maybe you can spoof it. I bought L4D2 from a retailer in India , and I noticed the same warning too. The game will work fine as long as you're physically in India (or at least make steam believe you're in India with IP spoofing).

Unless you plan to move out of India in the near future , go ahead and buy directly from Flipkart.

Of course, as *JojoTheDragon* suggested , you could wait for some sale on Steam. I got Deus Ex : Human Revolution dirt cheap (Rs.500/- compared to Rs.836/- on Flipkart).


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ My cousin gave me Fallout 3 new vegas(BOUGHT from USA) it works for me


----------



## syed2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think, the best method is go through Google and find all your answers there...good luck.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ My cousin gave me Fallout 3 new vegas(BOUGHT from USA) it works for me



Gifts work. I got Fallout 3 that way.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks Tachyon1986. That explains it. I'll wait for autumn sale. Till then, I'll play Dota 2. Anyone got CS:GO Beta Key?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I can't login to steam... my downloads have completely stopped. Anyone faced the same problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Confused_user said:


> I can't login to steam... my downloads have completely stopped. Anyone faced the same problem?



You mean it doesnt login? The Steam becomes unresponsive? 
Happens to me all the time. Keep patience. Usually it takes my 3 to 4 min to login


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam was down for quite some time yesterday. Universal blackout , my friend in USA couldn't log in either. Services were later restored between 9-10 PM IST


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got back online around 9.20 yesterday


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Tachyon1986 said:


> Steam was down for quite some time yesterday. Universal blackout , my friend in USA couldn't log in either. Services were later restored between 9-10 PM IST



 Yep. They are down quite regularly. Mostly the Steam community and some features are affected.
See this thread on their forums-
Steam Downtime Discussion Thread - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Another query... Say I get a great deal on steam. But the download size is huge and will take me days. But, at the same time, one of my friends have a pirated version of the same game. Can I use his files to install it? If I can, can anyone tell me how to?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No you can't. And TDF doesn't support Piracy. If you haven't read the RULES yet read it right now to avoid infractions and in worst case getting banned.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Confused_user said:


> Another query... Say I get a great deal on steam. But the download size is huge and will take me days. But, at the same time, one of my friends have a pirated version of the same game. Can I use his files to install it? If I can, can anyone tell me how to?



It works sometimes. You can start your steam download and then stop it, then exit steam. Find where it is being downloaded. Then copy paste and replace the files from your friend onto your partially downloaded files. When you start steam again it will update the game and you will be done.

And ask your friend to buy the games over steam during sales. It is not illegal for you to install from your friends files if you already own the game on steam.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm having a weird problem... Steam always shows '1 item downloading' at the bottom of the screen.... But there are on active downloads shown in the downloads page. What to do?


----------



## Skud (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

May be Steam is updating.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well i got a just cause 2(Steam) -Retail CD from usa my uncle gave me.Can it be activated in india


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



serpent16 said:


> Well i got a just cause 2(Steam) -Retail CD from usa my uncle gave me.Can it be activated in india



Nope , I don't think so. Retail copies are usually region-locked , but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ I got fallout the same way-a retail CD from USA.It did work


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Does anyone know how can I start a game while it's updating?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Confused_user said:


> Does anyone know how can I start a game while it's updating?



If the game you want to play is being updated you cannot start it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Sometimes you can, mostly you cannot.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone here has Call of Duty 4 on steam as a gift? It's out of stock everywhere..and it's $20 on steam...
If any1 has it as a gift please drop me a PM..

And when is the next sale? June?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

do you play TF2?
you can get it cheaper


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have TF2..but I have a team in COD4..and I want to buy a legit copy soon


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

get some refined metal/keys, then you can prolly purchase the game for a fraction of the price on steam.

or you can pay me, and i can handle the trade, find you a seller.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

when is the next sale?


----------



## ranjitsd (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

cs cz cost 520 rs on steam should i buy online or wait for summer sale


----------



## baccilus (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> cs cz cost 520 rs on steam should i buy online or wait for summer sale



Wait for the summer sale.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Goddammit, I missed the mount and blade sale on steam a few days back. Someone recommended me this game a while back, downloaded the trial and totally loved it! By the time the trial ended, so did the sale


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It was for sale at Gamersgate & GreenManGaming too. Don't worry, it will come back for sure.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam is back down 
T_T


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I donot think so. There has been no announcement made on their forums downtime thread. So probably something is wrong on your end.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Chrome is working fine.. Good streaming speed in youtube too..
Maybe some hardware failure?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Remember it takes a long time to login into Steam. Be patient after you click Login and Steam becomes unresponsive. Just dont touch it


----------



## coolpcguy (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam gets a remote download feature 

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6324-IGHC-5301


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Torchlight 2 and COD : Black Ops 2 up for pre-order


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So early pre order for new Black ops?
This game will unlock in approximately 6 months, 3 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

They are looking to break the pre-order record with COD:BO 2 , I guess.


----------



## ranjitsd (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i just downloaded counter strike .now it showing half life 1 pre loaded why did steam  download it


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> i just downloaded counter strike .now it showing half life 1 pre loaded why did steam  download it



because source engine is required.


----------



## ranjitsd (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> because source engine is required.


k  how to stop steam updating every time when i start steam its very annoying


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Let it update. After it updates, it won't bother you anymore. And more over, sometimes steam is just checking for updates. Don't let it bother you. Steam will grow of you after some time. initially, its as buggy as hell.


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

BTW.. I have two steam accounts.. and I lost the password and password recovery is not working.. is there a way to activate/migrate one game in that account to my primary account?  IIRC .. I have NFS Shift in that account.. 

BTW My Gamer Tag on Steam: RCuber


----------



## doomgiver (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Charan said:


> BTW.. I have two steam accounts.. and I lost the password and password recovery is not working.. is there a way to activate/migrate one game in that account to my primary account?  IIRC .. I have NFS Shift in that account..
> 
> BTW My Gamer Tag on Steam: RCuber



nope, not possible at all.


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



doomgiver said:


> nope, not possible at all.



I just managed to reset my password of my old account.. I see that there are no games..  such a  , the other game I was talking about was NFS Shift.. I dont think that was on steam..


----------



## DigitalDude (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> because source engine is required.


HL1 game itself is required as cs1.6 is a mod and not standalone game like css. btw it's not source. it has old modified quake engine goldsrc.

_


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Portal 2 @ $6.79 only. One day deal!!!1111!!
Hurry if you don't have it yet


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Portal 2 @ $6.79 only. One day deal!!!1111!!
> Hurry if you don't have it yet



Not really a one day deal , it's up till May 14th. Still , thank you for this info. I'm now poorer by $6.79


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get get get

[quote='the_rock' ]
free midnight club 2 for all:

*steamcommunit...696<br />

join the official rockstar games community on steam at *steamcommunit...s/rockstargames by 10 am pacific time on tuesday, may 15, 2012, and receive one non-giftable copy of midnight club 2 in your steam account.

Eligibility: User must have an account with at least one successful purchase, gift or retail registration in the account. The offer is not available to users who already own midnight club 2.
[/quote]


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Oops, the link in your quote doesn't work!

Anyway, here's the correct link: Steam Community :: Group :: Rockstar Games


----------



## ranjitsd (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> ^^ Oops, the link in your quote doesn't work!
> 
> Anyway, here's the correct link: Steam Community :: Group :: Rockstar Games


did u get the game


----------



## bippukt (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hmm...Skyrim 33% off, which comes to around Rs 2152. Damn the ever-sliding Rupee! I guess I will have to wait for another sale which brings it down to around Rs 1500


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> did u get the game



Nopes. I think it will arrive after May 15, 2012.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam not letting me add funds to wallet. Says an unexpected error has occured, contact support. Any idea?

I have written to support btw.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> steam not letting me add funds to wallet. Says an unexpected error has occured, contact support. Any idea?
> 
> I have written to support btw.



Are you using a proper CC? Or Debit Card? All Debit Cards dont work with Steam though


----------



## axes2t2 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get free Midnight Club 2...hurry hurry hurry

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Rockstar Games


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Get free Midnight Club 2...hurry hurry hurry
> 
> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Rockstar Games



Is that a good game..??

Saw that before too, but didn't care to join..!!

Anyway thanks for sharing and joined for a copy


----------



## axes2t2 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Never played before.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Are you using a proper CC? Or Debit Card? All Debit Cards dont work with Steam though



i am using entropay virtual credit card funded by axis bank debit, it worked before.
anyways. i verified paypal with that entropay VCC. and added funds to wallet


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

plants vs zombies GOTY is 2.49$ today. hurry


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

One question guyz . I have never purchased anything from steam . Let say , i wanna buy a game that is for 60$$ and Rs 1299 at online shops like flipkart . So If i order my games from steam , do i have to pay 60*54( when 1 $ = 54) = 3200 rs ??


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get form Flipkart if possible.Only buy form Steam during sales etc.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ARMA II: Combined Operations on Steam

This game just got to top-sellers because of the day-z mod! Now we wait for the sale..


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wtf Steam

*i.imgur.com/mb1ru.png


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> wtf Steam
> 
> *i.imgur.com/mb1ru.png


Its simple to do this. Add a non steam game, rename it to 'steam' then try to exit steam


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Its simple to do this. Add a non steam game, rename it to 'steam' then try to exit steam



Please close your eyes before exiting steam.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

civilization 5 is free


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> wtf Steam
> 
> *i.imgur.com/mb1ru.png



Paradox!! 

"Task Manager" to the rescue!


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



serpent16 said:


> civilization 5 is free



its a demo


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Limbo @ 3.99$


----------



## baccilus (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Limbo @ 3.99$



Awesome. Am getting this.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It seems I got the Midnight Game which Rockstar games promised us 



Piyush said:


> Limbo @ 3.99$



Hard to resist


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> It seems I got the Midnight Game which Rockstar games promised us



I got it too 

But will install later.


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

New HIB is here and the bundle literally has the best indie games out there, LIMBO, Amnesia: Dark Descent, Bastion and Psychonauts! Too bad I already have all of them (except Sword and Sorcery, which is worth the bundle itself).

Easily the best indie bundle yet, you'll be just stupid to miss this one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam_can_now_use_custom_grid_view_icons_for_games


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, I activated the extra stuff of the Humble Bundle on Steam. Thing is I already had Super Meat boy in Account from before. Shouldn't I get another copy in my inventory?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nope.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok. thought I might get one


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not a bad deal IMO-

News - Midweek Madness - FEAR 3, 60% off


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can I use Debit Card to make purchases on Steam? My card is enrolled with "Verified by Visa".


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Morpheus said:


> Can I use Debit Card to make purchases on Steam? My card is enrolled with "Verified by Visa".



Although I was able to use my "Verified by Visa" debit card on steam, some says (read ico), it was by chance.
Nothing wrong in trying.


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Deus Ex - all series games and DLC for $15.

If you already own Deus Ex: Human Revolution.......then Deus Ex and Deus Ex: Invisible War can be had for $2.5 each.



Morpheus said:


> Can I use Debit Card to make purchases on Steam? My card is enrolled with "Verified by Visa".


Depends if your bank has screwed up or not. Give a try.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wow! what a deal. But out of funds for now. will still try to get the DX: Human Revolution. $7.49? 

Really worth getting it


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/n7Dkx.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

CnC games 7.5$ today. not bad.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Valve is running into its age old problems with Number 3. No Half Life 3, No L4D3, No Portal 3, No TF3, and no Summer Sale 3


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Don't know if it is related to post here.

How to increase the bandwidth consumption of Steam related Online Games. I am using a shared 1 mbps internet cnnection. If others started downlading, my game started lagging, though at that time I am able to download at speed 50-60 kbps. Even if I stopped my downloads, lagging presist.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Don't know if it is related to post here.
> 
> How to increase the bandwidth consumption of Steam related Online Games. I am using a shared 1 mbps internet cnnection. If others started downlading, my game started lagging, though at that time I am able to download at speed 50-60 kbps. Even if I stopped my downloads, lagging presist.


set the QoS rules in the router to give first preference to gaming. google this info for your particular brand of router. if no preset settings available in QoS section you may need to enter the ports used by the games and set the rules.


_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rchi84 said:


> no Summer Sale 3



Blasphemy!!!!! How dare U ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Did you guys checked the new deals..?? 

Each day new deals till 22nd July


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Shogun : Total War 2 at 7.49$ , summer sale is crazy


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It will get even crazier when 75% discount Max Payne 3 will come


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> It will get even crazier when 75% discount Max Payne 3 will come



An event was posted on Rockstar games group.

33% off on MP3 and you get 1 and 2 free.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

dosh dosh dosh...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That Commandos pack is really tempting.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> It will get even crazier when 75% discount Max Payne 3 will come



I will be more than happy for it ! but 35 gb @ 512kbps = screwed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Seems some of deals are good. Really missing my broadband now. Will probably buy World of Goo and Terraria. Although I wanted to say Modern Warfare 3 is a good discount now with 50% discount but having played Battlefield 3 I would say its pretty much useless. If some other good deal comes out please as I am not able to surf properly these days without BB.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/7/12/02CUNF3xZkeaUMfzfb3I0A2.jpg



thetechfreak said:


> Seems some of deals are good. Really missing my broadband now. Will probably buy World of Goo and Terraria. Although I wanted to say Modern Warfare 3 is a good discount now with 50% discount but having played Battlefield 3 *I would say its pretty much useless.* If some other good deal comes out please as I am not able to surf properly these days without BB.



Good you realized that.

I have experienced that game and all I will say is stick to BF 3.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am waiting for 75% off on MP3. Will it surely come?


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> I am waiting for 75% off on MP3. Will it surely come?



Its on 50% discount today as a daily deal. So its not going to get any cheaper. Better buy it from Flipkart for 899 INR and save yourself the trouble of downloading 30 gigs+.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Morpheus said:


> Its on 50% discount today as a daily deal. So its not going to get any cheaper. Better buy it from Flipkart for 899 INR and save yourself the trouble of downloading 30 gigs+.



buying from retail makes sense since you can avoid downloading. and even 75% off is 15$ which is more or less equal to price on flipkart.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> I am waiting for 75% off on MP3. Will it surely come?



I think it should. There are quite many websites that claim to have had a leaked list of discounted games and there was Max Payne with 75%


cannot be 100% sure though considering how new it is. But still you never know


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I think it should. There are quite many websites that claim to have had a leaked list of discounted games and there was Max Payne with 75%
> 
> 
> cannot be 100% sure though considering how new it is. But still you never know



no, Morpheous said it is on daily deal at 50%, so mostly there will be no further discount, unless steam is experimenting something new this summer sale.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/b5GUN.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/1zlPd.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is there any payment service that supports Maestro? I need to purchase Alan Wake, and the offer is ending soon, there is insufficient balance in my Visa card and my Maestro card is not supported 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Maestro is sh!t.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I know....now any workarounds?

PS: Now you know why piracy is rampant?

PPS: Purchased Binding Of Isaac


----------



## baccilus (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is there any payment service that supports Maestro? I need to purchase Alan Wake, and the offer is ending soon, there is insufficient balance in my Visa card and my Maestro card is not supported
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I think you can use it on Flipkart and some other game sites as well like nextworld.in. Moreover, with the huge sizes of games as explained above it is a lot wiser to buy a physical copy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> PS: Now you know why piracy is rampant?



Yeah right.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*steamcommunity.com/my/profile

steam badges are cool, ain't they ?
anyone here have all the 8 badges ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Summer Sales finally got better of me.


bought World of Goo from Steam @$2.49


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

LA Noire Complete Pack is just $5.74 for another 7 hours!


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> LA Noire Complete Pack is just $5.74 for another 7 hours!


Got It


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Fallout New Vegas and Fallout 3 on sale..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Not available in India. How do you buy those?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ Not available in India. How do you buy those?



Maybe you will have to trade for it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@digital fragger

you can get someone outside india to buy them and then transfer money to their steam wallet


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thanks. i have been looking for new vegas. i can't see the steam store page of new vegas, how much is the sale price of complete pack with all dlc?  i have few extra copies of some games. may be i can make a trade.

@techfreak, i have never done money transfer in online, is there a way to transfer funds to other's steam wallet within steam?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@digitalfrag Not completely sure. You should PM faun about it. He got the game that way by someone from another country buying it for him then gifting. I think the broker might also accept Pay pal.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> thanks. i have been looking for new vegas. i can't see the steam store page of new vegas, how much is the sale price of complete pack with all dlc?  i have few extra copies of some games. may be i can make a trade.



Fallout 3 GOTY 4.99 euro
Fallout NV Ultimate Edition 9.99 euro

Both are with all the DLCs.

And the offer will end soon. Get it from someone you know who is residing outside of India. Not many people help though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ But you have a secret helper, no ?

Bought AC: R and trine 2.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Fallout 3 GOTY 4.99 euro
> Fallout NV Ultimate Edition 9.99 euro
> 
> Both are with all the DLCs.
> ...


How will a SOCKS proxy via Netherlands do?

hmm it's over now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> How will a SOCKS proxy via Netherlands do?
> 
> hmm it's over now.



Technically that's breaking SSA, isn't it. I'll rather not take that kind of risk. 

FEAR Collection @ $9.99. Very good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Metro 2033 at 4.99 $.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> How will a SOCKS proxy via Netherlands do?
> 
> hmm it's over now.



But isn't that it will recognize your location when you use your CC ?



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ But you have a secret helper, no ?



Yes, but it's kind of strange to ask for the favor everytime


----------



## arko1983 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i buy games using freedom for proxy by using my sis cc (u.s. one)


----------



## sygeek (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ Not available in India. How do you buy those?


Try trading it with someone wih another game of the same value.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Currently RAGE going out at $9.99 and Assassin's Creed Revelations going for $13.59
Dear Ester @$2.49 


arko1983 said:


> i buy games using freedom for proxy by using my sis cc (u.s. one)



I donot think a US Credit Card too is needed to buy Region locked games is it?


----------



## kisame (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Valve Announces Steam and Left4Dead 2 for Ubuntu | techPowerUp

Looks like Valve is serious about gaming on linux.
Someone should make a thread in tech news.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I donot think a US Credit Card too is needed to buy Region locked games is it?



No, I used my Entropay VCC which is UK based and it worked fine when I bought FO3 & NV using a US proxy. Also any VCC generated by Indian banks should work too.

Anybody here plays L4D2? Just got it (noob alert ) and looking for some pals to play with. Add me here.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^L4D 2 is dead.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^L4D 2 is dead.



Whaat?  I just checked and right now its among top 10 played games on Steam.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

L4D2 is poised to become a cult game for Linux users.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any news when Steam is coming for Linux?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any news when Steam is coming for Linux?



Not yet but very very VERY soon 

Steam’d Penguins | Valve


Official blog.

and Valve Officially Announces Linux Steam efforts; Launches Linux Blog


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So l4d2 is the first game on Linux steam ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> So l4d2 is the first game on Linux steam ?



Doom 3 too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

First Source game for Steam Linux definitely.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Limbo- $2.49

GTA IV- $7.49

Just Cause 2 @ $4.99


These are some amazing deals IMO


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just bought Rail Works 3: Train Simulator Deluxe from sale.

Now have space marine, borderlands GOTY, dead space 1, the ship 2 pack gift, rail works 3- train simulator 2012 in inventory for trade. any one to swap ?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i just bought ut2004 i have dvd of the game can i use the data of cd and use it in steam


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No afaik.


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i need 10 light years to download games from steam


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^^^LOL


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If you have the CDs already, why have you spent on such an old game?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> i need 10 light years to download games from steam


technically you are using a unit of distance 

rubbing salt in wound 

_


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



			
				; said:
			
		

> If you have the CDs already, why have you spent on such an old game?


i have pirated cd which was bought 7 years ago


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The discussion ends here. Nice to see someone giving back devs their money, with interest too.


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Credit to axes2t2



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/grNYK.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^haha, 

i never knew they have so much time to rhyme and write witty poems. 

here's another gem, this time blizzard customer support. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sqtC7.png


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^Well that was rude
Thanks For Sharing


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Fallout NV and ultimate edition on sale again.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ranjitsd said:


> i just bought ut2004 i have dvd of the game can i use the data of cd and use it in steam



Yes, you can. First install it from your dvd, then copy the program directory to /steam/steamapps/common directory. Then uninstall it from your system. Now start installation in Steam and it will detect the existing the files. It will just download the missing files and you'll be good to go.

Note: If steam starts to download the entire game, it means that you need to rename your folder name in which your game files are present according to steam. Just look the folder name steam used for the game, then cancel the installation in Steam, rename the folder you copied and start installation again.

This might get a bit confusing but is well worth the little trouble rather than downloading the entire game.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Purchased DX:Human Revolution.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*@Desmond* Good choice 

*i.imgur.com/iqVL6.png


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^^valve <3


_


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I've seen this on r/gaming and I'm not sure if gabe personally sent him the invite or he got it in one of the invite waves, because he said he opened steam after 2 months.


----------



## MuraliUtd (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Garry's Mod 75%off $2.49 (RS 138/-)
Flash Deal 10 hours to go !


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> I've seen this on r/gaming and I'm not sure if gabe personally sent him the invite or he got it in one of the invite waves, because he said he opened steam after 2 months.


oh... if gabe replied it would have been cool. anyway still <3 valve 


_


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Pre-purchase Prototype 2 on Steam


Pre-purchase Prototype 2 and get Radnet DLC bundle and the original Prototype game for free. Game will unlock on 24 July.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Summer sale is overrrrrrrrrr


----------



## masterkd (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

IMO last year's summer sale was better and more interesting..I guess steam have lost their creative employees!!


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Does anyone knows how to use Steam through a proxy? I have to use a proxy here as that is the only way to login into the internet of my institute. Everything runs fine, except Steam and other applications which use internet connection like iTunes. On the contrary, Skype and GTalk works fine. Help please.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Try using Proxifier(not sure of the exact spelling but this should do the trick  )


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Another eg of awesomeness by Gabe 

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Morpheus said:


> Yes, you can. First install it from your dvd, then copy the program directory to /steam/steamapps/common directory. Then uninstall it from your system. Now start installation in Steam and it will detect the existing the files. It will just download the missing files and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Note: If steam starts to download the entire game, it means that you need to rename your folder name in which your game files are present according to steam. Just look the folder name steam used for the game, then cancel the installation in Steam, rename the folder you copied and start installation again.
> 
> This might get a bit confusing but is well worth the little trouble rather than downloading the entire game.


thanks it worked only downloaded 308 mb


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/kYYeO.gif


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a 75% discount coupon for Portal 2, valid till 30th Aug. Looking to trade for another game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

you want to trade a coupon for a game? Best of luck.
Best you will get is another coupon


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> you want to trade a coupon for a game? Best of luck.
> Best you will get is another coupon



A small-medium game.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I would like to know about the steam activation....
I'm having GTA-IV DVD (original copy).I played this game on my previous computer (Used GFWL) way back in 2009.....can i install it on my new computer...will my activation be affected.....
if possible can i tie-up this game with my existing steam account......
will there be any issues?


----------



## MuraliUtd (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



max_snyper said:


> I would like to know about the steam activation....
> I'm having GTA-IV DVD (original copy).I played this game on my previous computer (Used GFWL) way back in 2009.....can i install it on my new computer...will my activation be affected.....
> if possible can i tie-up this game with my existing steam account......
> will there be any issues?


You cant add your retail copy of GTA IV to steam....
You can Install/Activate GTA IV in 5 systems...
Revoke your Installation before Uninstalling GTA IV


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



max_snyper said:


> I would like to know about the steam activation....
> I'm having GTA-IV DVD (original copy).I played this game on my previous computer (Used GFWL) way back in 2009.....can i install it on my new computer...will my activation be affected.....
> if possible can i tie-up this game with my existing steam account......
> will there be any issues?



all original games cannot be activated on Steam with cd keys. See this link for complete list *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601

Had some spare $3.51 in my Steam wallet. Ended up buying Sniper Elite for USD 3.39
Let's see how it is


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys Today is first time I am visiting Steam and as I am going through the site, I am seeing GRID cost is 14.99$, but on flipkart it cost only Rs.269. Is steam costly?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^wait for steam sales (midweek, weekend and extended sales during various occasions). You can get games at upto 75%off.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

oh...thanks for reply. One mor, if someone has to buy now then why wait long, why not just order from flipkart? the same game with less price


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^It's good to have everything organized in a single repository i.e. steam.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys,I was thinking of purchasing some games on steam(Max Payne 3 for one). So I wanted to know what do you guys do if the game is too large?(Max Payne 3 is around 25 GB If I'm not wrong). I have a BSNL 750UL broadband so that amounts to around 60-65 KBps download speed. How is the resuming download function if download gets interrupted?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> Hey guys,I was thinking of purchasing some games on steam(Max Payne 3 for one). So I wanted to know what do you guys do if the game is too large?(Max Payne 3 is around 25 GB If I'm not wrong). I have a BSNL 750UL broadband so that amounts to around 60-65 KBps download speed. How is the resuming download function if download gets interrupted?


its perfectly safe
resume whenever you want
after all you have paid the money according to the game to steam
now its upto you when you start/resume  your download


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> Hey guys,I was thinking of purchasing some games on steam(Max Payne 3 for one). So I wanted to know what do you guys do if the game is too large?(Max Payne 3 is around 25 GB If I'm not wrong). I have a BSNL 750UL broadband so that amounts to around 60-65 KBps download speed. How is the resuming download function if download gets interrupted?



No trouble whatsoever. I have downloaded games of size 15 GB with my 256 kbps connection stopping and resuming infinite number of times in the process


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> Hey guys,I was thinking of purchasing some games on steam(Max Payne 3 for one). So I wanted to know what do you guys do if the game is too large?(Max Payne 3 is around 25 GB If I'm not wrong). I have a BSNL 750UL broadband so that amounts to around 60-65 KBps download speed. How is the resuming download function if download gets interrupted?



IMO it is better to buy it from flipkart or nextworld for ~900 INR rather than paying $30-60 for steam version. Also, you won't have to download anything except patches.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> its perfectly safe
> resume whenever you want
> after all you have paid the money according to the game to steam
> now its upto you when you start/resume  your download





thetechfreak said:


> No trouble whatsoever. I have downloaded games of size 15 GB with my 256 kbps connection stopping and resuming infinite number of times in the process



Thanks guys. Have very bad experience with Origin that is why I asked.



Morpheus said:


> IMO it is better to buy it from flipkart or nextworld for ~900 INR rather than paying $30-60 for steam version. Also, you won't have to download anything except patches.



Yeah,Max Payne is cheaper on Flipkart. Steam's weekend deals are good though.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys.. someone please let me know if you have experimented the same. 

I installed steam on C Drive(That time I had no idea what steam is) Now only 1 GB is left there, and I have 20 GB of game in steam. Now I want to reinstall steam in Drive D. After reinstalling if I copy the entire steamapp folder in D Drive, will steam synchronise it? I Dont want to download all the files again  . And I tried all possible ways of freeing data from C Drive.

P.S :- Ordered CS:GO.. just now got the copy. Thanks to flipkart. I will not be able to play untill this problem solved...


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

copy complete steam folder to another directory and then go to the steam folder and execute steam.exe. It will update the directories and bindings.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey thanks a lot.. that works..


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just Cause 2 @ $4.99 for the weekend. Huge discounts on DLC too.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Formatted my PC yesterday and now after installing steam whenever I try to login Steam is stuck on connecting screen. Tried re-installing,no help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Strange. It means that Steam is able to connect but unable to open main window. My advice is to try again and let that Window stay. Even my Steam gets stuck there sometimes and opening the main window takes time. Click the show desktop switch on Windows 7 taskbar and let it load peacefully


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Strange. It means that Steam is able to connect but unable to open main window. My advice is to try again and let that Window stay. Even my Steam gets stuck there sometimes and opening the main window takes time. Click the show desktop switch on Windows 7 taskbar and let it load peacefully



I've let it stay for almost an hour each on 2-3 different instances. I'll re-install again today,let's see what happens.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> I've let it stay for almost an hour each on 2-3 different instances. I'll re-install again today,let's see what happens.



Ok then. Delete all files except steam.exe and Steam apps folder. It will trigger reinstall. Hopefully then it will be fixed


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

few games on greenlight are exceptionally good. checkout Altitude0 on steam greenlight.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Gotham City Impostors is now f2p.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hi my steam id-chhotudkiller 
please add me to tdf group


----------



## TheCopyrighter (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can anyone please tell me which bank's debit cards work with steam? As I've seen many people reporting successful transaction. Those were cards from Axis and Canara bank.

Please do tell me if it worked for you. I need to open a savings account to get a International Debit card(mostly to buy apps from google play,  steam or amazon maybe?), and 10K is too much for me, am a student.

So I guess canara is the only option right now for me?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Half Life fans, vote for this.

Steam Greenlight :: Black Mesa

Have been waiting for this for over 4 years, while it will be delivered in 7-8 days, nothing better than it being live in steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I saw some pics of black mesa, looks like the game world,monsters are similar to Half Life 1. I have not played the second one. In black mesa, is only the graphics improved like counter strike,dota. Or they changed the gameplay,missions?


----------



## Skud (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Frightening news:-

PC News: EA 'sought to acquire Valve for $1 billion' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I think they are fed up of FOrigin


----------



## dexbg (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Frightening news:-
> 
> PC News: EA 'sought to acquire Valve for $1 billion' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com



Valve is worth a lot more than just the measly Billion .. 



arijitsinha said:


> I saw some pics of black mesa, looks like the game world,monsters are similar to Half Life 1. I have not played the second one. In black mesa, is only the graphics improved like counter strike,dota. Or they changed the gameplay,missions?



Black Mesa *is* Half-Life but Graphically re-done from scratch. Its the same game but visually enhanced as a third party mod by some Independent developers.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How many years have you been waiting for this? : gaming

*i.imgur.com/GKMH4.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2012)

*www.steamgifts.com/forum/Aq0Ox/free-hitman-sniper-challenge-for-steam

You have to first sign up. Then click confirm link. Then another mail will come with keys


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Free Hitman Sniper Challenge for Steam
> 
> You have to first sign up. Then click confirm link. Then another mail will come with keys



IS this legal?

Edit : I think its over.

Edit : I came upon this link for Borderlands 2 on Flipkart.

Can I activate it on steam?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think yes.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So I am downloading my first game on Steam. CS:Global Offensive and the download speed is very uneven. For 2-3 minutes it will download at the normal speed and then it would stop at 0KB/s for a few minutes and then it would start again and so on. I've checked that my internet is running fine and it is functioning at the times when the download is stopped. Is this normal? I have a BSNL 750UL plan and the computer is connected through wifi.


----------



## dexbg (Sep 14, 2012)

Black Mesa is OUTTTTTT ..


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

when speed becomes 0KB/s do one thing go to task manager & end steam.exe process. After that relaunch steam, it should find a different server


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



avinandan012 said:


> when speed becomes 0KB/s do one thing go to task manager & end steam.exe process. After that relaunch steam, it should find a different server



OK,will try that. Thanks
*Edit* Didn't work. I'm getting very annoyed. Here is a pic 


Downloaded 800MB last night,shut down my computer and today when resumed download starts from 0%.  Seriously pissed. How am I supposed to download 3.5GB without download getting interrupted? I don't live in USA..


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Free Hitman Sniper Challenge for Steam
> 
> You have to first sign up. Then click confirm link. Then another mail will come with keys






DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> IS this legal?
> 
> Edit : I think its over.
> 
> ...




This is working. I am able to get the code.. But sad, this is for Japan only... 

Edit:- Anyone have idea if i can use steam via Japan proxy??


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Re-installed steam and now it is stuck on updating steam platform 30%. Tried 4-5 times,each time gets stuck at 30-40%. Isn't there a way I can play my CS:Global Offensive without steam?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get its files from somewhere and copy/paste.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Get its files from somewhere and copy/paste.



Where? And would I still need steam running? As I told you,now my steam is not even installing.


----------



## Vignesh B (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How to add a game to steam which has no product ID? Like my Assasin's Creed setup DVD requires no product key and neither is it mentioned in the package.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

STEAM,Y U acting like this..  


And they wonder why we pirate games!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don;t understand why new steam users are always annoyed by steam. This was the cas with me as well, it solved it self. 
Try deleting client.bob from steam installation folder.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> I don;t understand why new steam users are always annoyed by steam. This was the cas with me as well, it solved it self.
> Try deleting client.bob from steam installation folder.



I'm annoyed because it is not working. I've tried the following things-
1-Uninstalling completely and cleaning registry entries.
2-Deleting the client.blob file.
3-Allowing it in firewall
4-Restarting my PC

Could it be because my PC is connected on wifi? But I installed steam on my Dell XPS a few days ago and it installed fine.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey i think steam has problems with wireless connections, i faced it many times, try with wired broadband.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



RON28 said:


> hey i think steam has problems with wireless connections, i faced it many times, try with wired broadband.



Hmmm,my landline is 2 rooms away,will have to call the lineman and set it up here.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> Re-installed steam and now it is stuck on updating steam platform 30%. Tried 4-5 times,each time gets stuck at 30-40%. Isn't there a way I can play my CS:Global Offensive without steam?



i faced this problem too. tried that end exe process method & it worked for me .


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ok,SO I got it to work anyhow last night. Ran my CS:GO setup,downloaded about 1 GB and then shut down my PC and now when I'm trying to run steam it is stuck here.*i.imgur.com/jjf98.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It takes some time to load. Leave it like that for sometime, it will start on its own.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I can't add friends to my steam account...


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It takes some time to load. Leave it like that for sometime, it will start on its own.



The screenshot was taken after leaving it for half an hour..



aaruni said:


> I can't add friends to my steam account...



I can't even open my steam.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

had a similar problem as yours when I first got steam. it solved itself after restarting the computer, then not touching it until steam finished loading.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> had a similar problem as yours when I first got steam. it solved itself after restarting the computer, then not touching it until steam finished loading.



Have done that..


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When it happens to me, I just start Steam then do something else. It starts at its leisure.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When it happens to me, I just start Steam then do something else. It starts at its leisure.



Hmmm,OK. This is very weird IMO. If I want to play my game there would be a possibility that I have to wait for an hour or two for playing it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When it happens to me, I just start Steam then do something else. It starts at its leisure.



Really strange and bad. On my 256 kbps connection it starts within 5 mins. But yea way too many people have strange issues with Steam


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Finally after 3 days and several sessions of installing,uninstalling,firewall settings and many more things my *STEAM is up and running*


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol, I'd have let it simply run for a night (with Internet ofc). Works fine in the morning.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> Finally after 3 days and several sessions of installing,uninstalling,firewall settings and many more things my *STEAM is up and running*



What ISP/plan you use BTW?


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



desmond david said:


> what isp/plan you use btw?



bsnl 750 ul.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

That gives around 512 kbps I think. It used to take long to load on my 256kbps (FUP speed) connection. But before FUP, on 2 Mbps, it takes less than a minute to load.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That gives around 512 kbps I think. It used to take long to load on my 256kbps (FUP speed) connection. But before FUP, on 2 Mbps, it takes less than a minute to load.



Hm,I don't know what was the problem. now it's running fine. Starts up in a minute,downloads resuming without any problem and everything.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hard and Fast rule with new Steam installs : "Let it run, be patient, it works."


----------



## baccilus (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You can also try deleting everything in your steam directory except the game data (the folders with are of large size. ). Just arrange by size and leave the folders which are of large size. Apart from those leave steam.exe too. And then run steam.exe and wait patiently.
It is unfortunate that people have to go through so much trouble to play the games they have bought.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Battlefield 3 is just 549/- for 24 hours at Origin. Run if you need it:- 

Buy Battlefield 3


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Is that include single player? or only multiplayer. Please reply ASAP as I am going to order this now.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The full game obviously. But if you are going to buy this for single player, then don't.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I know its single player is very short.... and its battlefield , famous for multiplayer.. just wanted to be sure, cause on origin site its stated as Multiplayer.

Anyway just bought the game. And many thanks for sharing it


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You are welcome.


----------



## fractalnoize (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i am late


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

McPixel added to Steam. Bought


----------



## aaruni (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> McPixel added to Steam. Bought



dude you must be rich!!!


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Rome Total War Gold $1 for 24 hrs.


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get Games - Get Loaded

You can pick any two of the following games for just $15:-

*Binary Domain
Batman Arkham City GOTY
Men of War Assault Squad GOTY
Warhammer 40K: Space Marine
Stronghold 3 Gold Edition
Civilization V*


48 hrs only. most of the games are redeemable at steam.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> dude you must be rich!!!



Not exactly, but I have collected enough to do dumbshit like this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Get Games - Get Loaded
> 
> You can pick any two of the following games for just $15:-
> 
> ...


arghh! Why did I miss this? Very unlucky


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Me too.  Took too much time to choose between BD/Warhammer/Stronghold to couple with Batman.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is probably the best offer on XCOM Enemy Unknown atm:-

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Download Games - Get Games



> Pre-Order now to receive the Elite Soldier Pack DLC, included at no additional charge!
> 
> As an added bonus, Pre-order XCOM:Enemy Unknown and receive a free copy of Civilization V right away!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> This is probably the best offer on XCOM Enemy Unknown atm:-
> 
> XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Download Games - Get Games



Buy from Flipkart, it is cheaper and also redeems on Steam. $18


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> This is probably the best offer on XCOM Enemy Unknown atm:-
> 
> XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Download Games - Get Games


Even these guys are giving the same deal  xcom enemy unknown | Search Results | Green Man Gaming


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just found, it's in Gamersgate also. But they are not giving any discount.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2012)

THQ sales going on. Epic discount on all games.
I am considering to buy Metro 2033@$4.99


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Starts 10/14/12* Digital PC Download Bundle [Kick Ass Games] for only $9.99
great deal imo. Although it requires a US address. I will try to get it to work by hook or crook.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@thetechfreak, proxies work with steam? I know it does with Origin..
If it works with steam, I might get myself Fallout 3 and NV


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Received a gift copy of Dota 2 in my inventory.

Anyone else got this ?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

how do you check it out ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When you start Steam you get a notification.

or

go to steam item inventory.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is what I get:

*i.imgur.com/F7fVx.png

But I am downloading Payday : Heist for free. It is free till sunday

Can someone send me a gift on steam ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone bought software on steam? Are they tied with steam drm?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I just sent a bunch of you guys friend requests (from thinkdigit group). So, accept me, maybe ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

anyody know how to disable auto-patching of freshly activated/installed games?


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No way. Learn to live with it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> anyody know how to disable auto-patching of freshly activated/installed games?


In library, right click on the game you want to disable automatic updates-->properties -->updates-->Do not automatically update this game.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

72 hours deal started, pick any 2 games for $15:-



> Darksiders
> Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition
> IL-2 Cliffs of Dover
> The Darkness II
> ...



Get Games - Get Loaded

Pick up Batman & Darkness II. 

Note: Batman is not redeemable in Steam though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> 72 hours deal started, pick any 2 games for $15:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again skipped it as Batman had no Steam key 
Waiting for next offer. Would be great if Saints Row 3 is on it


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Mother of FEAR lands on Steam:-

Save 50% on Condemned: Criminal Origins on Steam


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Halloween sale started. Following list of the games and sorry for the misallignment, copy pasted from reddit.

Source :- The Steam Halloween sale is live! : Games

Game 	Original Price 	Discount 	Sale Price
Left 4 Dead 2 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Dead Space 2 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Alice: Madness Returns 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Plants vs Zombies GOTY 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Limbo 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Killing Floor 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Limbo 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
RAGE 	$19.99 	-50% 	$9.99 USD
Lone Survivor 	$9.99 	-50% 	$4.99 USD
The Darkness II 	$49.99 	-75% 	$12.49 USD
Deadlight 	$14.99 	-15% 	$12.74 USD
The Walking Dead 	$24.99 	-40% 	$12.74 USD
Alan Wake 	$29.99 	-50% 	$14.99 USD
Alan Wake's American Nightmare 	$14.99 	-50% 	$7.49 USD
F.E.A.R. 3 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition 	$29.99 	-50% 	$14.99 USD
They Bleed Pixels 	$9.99 	-66% 	$3.39 USD
I Am Alive 	$14.99 	-25% 	$11.24 USD
Condemned: Criminal Origins 	$9.99 	-66% 	$3.39 USD
Magicka 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Dead Island GOTY 	$19.99 	-50% 	$9.99 USD
Zombie Driver HD 	$9.99 	-60% 	$4.99 USD
The Secret World 	$29.99 	-25% 	$22.49 USD
Prototype 2 	$39.99 	-50% 	$19.99 USD
Amnesia: The Dark Descent 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Dead Rising 2 	$29.99 	-75% 	$7.49 USD
BioShock 2 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Cave Story+ 	$9.99 	-33% 	$6.69 USD
Nancy Drew®: Ghost Dogs of Moon Lake 	$6.99 	-75% 	$1.74 USD
Atom Zombie Smasher 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack 	$7.99 	-50% 	$3.99 USD
Tower Wars 	$9.99 	-50% 	$4.99 USD
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat 	$14.99 	-50% 	$7.49 USD
Closure 	$9.99 	-50% 	$4.99 USD
Dead Space 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Dark Fall: Lost Souls 	$12.99 	-75% 	$3.24 USD
Zombie Shooter 2 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Bunch of Heroes 	$4.99 	-50% 	$2.49 USD
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky 	$9.99 	-50% 	$4.99 USD
Sherlock Holmes and The Hound of The Baskervilles 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Zombie Pirates 	$14.99 	-75% 	$3.74 USD
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl 	$19.99 	-50% 	$9.99 USD
Penumbra Collector Pack 	$19.98 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
F.E.A.R. 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Left 4 Dead 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Scratches - Director's Cut 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition 	$19.99 	-50% 	$9.99 USD
Overlord Complete Pack 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Cthulhu Saves the World & Breath of Death VII Double Pack 	$2.99 	-67% 	$0.99 USD
Dead Horde 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Sherlock Holmes versus Jack the Ripper 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Bloody Good Time 	$4.99 	-66% 	$1.69 USD
Haunted House™ 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit 	$14.99 	-50% 	$7.49 USD
Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Edna & Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes 	$19.99 	-25% 	$14.99 USD
Woody Two-Legs: Attack of the Zombie Pirates 	$4.99 	-75% 	$1.24 USD
Halloween Adventure Bundle 	$41.95 	-76% 	$9.99 USD
Rock of Ages 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Trains vs Zombies 2 	$17.99 	-50% 	$8.99 USD
Midnight Mysteries Collection 	$29.99 	-75% 	$7.49 USD
Trapped Dead 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes 	$39.99 	-25% 	$29.99 USD
Zombie Bowl-o-Rama 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Alter Ego 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Foreign Legion: Multi Massacre 	$6.99 	-50% 	$3.49 USD
The Next BIG Thing 	$29.99 	-75% 	$7.49 USD
All Zombies Must Die! 	$9.99 	-66% 	$3.39 USD
BioShock™ 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Nation Red 	$9.99 	-80% 	$1.99 USD
Sherlock Holmes: The Awakened - Remastered Edition 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Lucius 	$24.99 	-15% 	$21.24 USD
Prototype™ 	$19.99 	-75% 	$4.99 USD
Nancy Drew®: Curse of Blackmoor Manor 	$6.99 	-75% 	$1.74 USD
Orcs Must Die! 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
Home 	$2.99 	-50% 	$1.49 USD
Burn Zombie Burn! 	$9.99 	-66% 	$3.39 USD
Dungeons Gold 	$29.99 	-75% 	$7.49 USD
Painkiller Complete Pack 	$29.99 	-75% 	$7.49 USD
Space Pirates and Zombies 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin 	$14.99 	-75% 	$3.74 USD
Ghost Master® 	$4.99 	-75% 	$1.24 USD
Adventures of Shuggy 	$4.99 	-50% 	$2.49 USD
RIP - Trilogy™ 	$4.99 	-75% 	$1.24 USD
Zombie Shooter 	$4.99 	-75% 	$1.24 USD
Dracula Origin 	$9.99 	-75% 	$2.49 USD


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

FUUUUUUU.....

i really hate tata photon+ right now.

no steam, thanks to a shitty network. im thinking of complaining to the nodal officer about this shite.

i've lost 2 great chances at getting nice games now.


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for the time when steam will be ported yo Linux


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

bought these


*Left 4 Dead  *​4.99 USD*FEAR 2: Project Origin  *​3.74 USD*FEAR 3  *​4.99 USD*F.E.A.R.: Ultimate Shooter Edition  *​2.49 USD*F.E.A.R. 2: Reborn DLC  *​2.49 USD*Dead Space Pack  *​12.49 USD*Limbo  *​2.49 USD*Bioshock Franchise Pack (Summer 2012)  *​9.99 USD*RAGE  *​9.99 USD*Subtotal  *​53.66 USD*Tax  *​0.00 USD*Total  *​53.66 USD

&


*Left 4 Dead 2  *​4.99 USD*Subtotal  *​4.99 USD*Tax  *​0.00 USD*Total  *​4.99 USD

 just missed 59.99 

had to upgrade my internet package to download


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

^^Whoa man.. that was cool, I mean so many games at once. 
Mind gifting me some


----------



## sync_nine (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i have a few copies of torchlight 1 and two lying in my inventory....add me up on steam and i can send u guys some
Steam id : sync_nine


----------



## icebags (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wow, how u guys get time to play somany games.


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

sync_nine said:


> i have a few copies of torchlight 1 and two lying in my inventory....add me up on steam and i can send u guys some
> Steam id : sync_nine



Invitation sent. BTW, I think it's about time I install windows again


----------



## sync_nine (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> Invitation sent. BTW, I think it's about time I install windows again



Sent, check ur inventory


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> wow, how u guys get time to play somany games.


weekends


----------



## Neo (Oct 31, 2012)

icebags said:


> wow, how u guys get time to play somany games.



Nights


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> ^^Whoa man.. that was cool, I mean so many games at once.
> Mind gifting me some


what you want ?


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> what you want ?



You seriously gifting me? I guess these are my good days XD.
Left for dead 1/2 or bioshock or ... your choice


----------



## aaruni (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

You guys are actually gifting games :-O . gift me something. 



Digital Fragger said:


> In library, right click on the game you want to disable automatic updates-->properties -->updates-->Do not automatically update this game.
> View attachment 7373
> View attachment 7372



and then, when a new update is available, it will say "The game needs to be updated" and the graphics will go all bad.

Tried with CS:GO


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 4, 2012)

I m a first time steam user,i logged in via my account,wanted to download games,the game library shows dota 2 and cs only.I thought we could buy games via steam and download them.Am i missing something here?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Go to store and purchase whatever games you want.


----------



## Neo (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a copy of Dota 2 lying in mt inventory, if anybody wants?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

can I give it away to someone else after I am done playing with it ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> can I give it away to someone else after I am done playing with it ?



I really wish we could.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

Bought Killing Floor for USD 3.74. not much time remaining in the deal.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> can I give it away to someone else after I am done playing with it ?



no you can't.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone played Blacklight:retribution from Digit-DvD on steam here?
Though, i disabled UPDATE in this game - It starts to update the game, when i click PLAY 

*i.imgur.com/k6zvv.png


----------



## aaruni (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam will never allow you to play non-updated games, even if you play offline


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So, first-time update is mandatory and subsequent updates are optional?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nope. You can only set if you want to get automatic updates or not.

If you have disabled automatic updates, then when new updates are available, the game will not launch. It will tell you that the game needs to be updated...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Gearbox said:


> Anyone played Blacklight:retribution from Digit-DvD on steam here?
> Though, i disabled UPDATE in this game - It starts to update the game, when i click PLAY




multiplayer games can't be played without the latest updates applied.


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even SPs too, read the post above you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

super meat boy for 3$ today!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^yh, nice deal.  the game is so hard.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have 2 coupons to give away

--Alan Wake Collector's Edition 50% off
--Trine Complete Collection 75% off

*EDIT*:Given to Jas


----------



## aaruni (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How to give away old games (not that I have any to give  )


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> How to give away old games (not that I have any to give  )



check you inventory
if there are any trade-able/ gift-able games, then only you can do it

there's no way you can give used games


----------



## aaruni (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have only one game as of now  ....
That also I can't play because of steam update


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

my unused autumnseal coupons

50% Alan Wake's American Nightmare Steam discount coupon

Key: GN56X-XTB20-44BD7

50% Legend of Grimrock Steam discount coupon

Key: 6HRVF-T5KYI-VJFW4

activate if you need.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

can anybody provide me a list of games that can be activated through steam...?
games that are released now 2012-2013...!
If having a retail disc at-hand....!


----------



## chris (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



max_snyper said:


> can anybody provide me a list of games that can be activated through steam...?
> games that are released now 2012-2013...!
> If having a retail disc at-hand....!



2012 Powered by STEAMworks games - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just bought just cause2 complete edition from gamersgate for 358 rs and activated it on steam


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Fallout 3 GOTY $11 
The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition $15


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 24, 2012)

Got the witcher 2 aok enchanced edition for 15$.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

got FO3 GOTY in trading. 
and bought Skyrim from GMG for $20


----------



## dan4u (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Witcher 2 for $7.49.............btw guys, is Dota 2 added for free in steam?? steam says I already own Dota 2 (I didn't buy it)


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Then go ahead and install it.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ but is it free for everyone? I mean its $22.49 on steam, I didn't buy it nor does it show up in my account details. but its there in my Library and download size is about 2.7GB........how did I get a game I didn't pay for?


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

May be free weekend or something like that? Or a gift?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Dota 2 is free.. IMO valve is charging $22 for some in-game items.

I think you did the Dota 2 survey and they invited you to Dota, else it is the spectator client(You can watch matches but can't play)


----------



## dan4u (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ it wasn't a Gift.......but in account details I see two items named "steam" and the acquisition method is "Complimentary" ..but nowhere does it mention Dota 2 ....this is really weird...this is how I got it, I saw dota 2 for $22.49, clicked on it to see how the game was like and it showed that I already owned the game "play now", I click that and it was added to my library...



arijitsinha said:


> Dota 2 is free.. IMO valve is charging $22 for some in-game items.
> 
> I think you did the Dota 2 survey and they invited you to Dota, else it is the spectator client(You can watch matches but can't play)



yea I think that's the reason, I remember doing some survey sometime back...........


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dan4u said:


> Witcher 2 for $7.49.............btw guys, is Dota 2 added for free in steam?? steam says I already own Dota 2 (I didn't buy it)


It is currently in Closed BETA.


dan4u said:


> ^^ it wasn't a Gift.......but in account details I see two items named "steam" and the acquisition method is "Complimentary" ..but nowhere does it mention Dota 2 ....this is really weird...this is how I got it, I saw dota 2 for $22.49, clicked on it to see how the game was like and it showed that I already owned the game "play now", I click that and it was added to my library...
> Dota 2 won't be a paid game when it is out. It will be F2P.
> 
> 
> yea I think that's the reason, I remember doing some survey sometime back...........


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone tried Steam Big Picture? Its so awesome!  Just browser needs to be improved.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Anyone tried Steam Big Picture? Its so awesome!  Just browser needs to be improved.



Well its good. But no use for me as I always switch between multiple browsers and applications. It will be great on a big HDTV for sure.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

its complicated yet simple


----------



## Neo (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yea, Big Picture looks awesome. I would like someone to make a full-fledged desktop environment for PC like that.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why does steam need my billing address before buying a game?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



guru_da_preet said:


> Why does steam need my billing address before buying a game?



Why does College and schools want your billing address even when they don't ever come to your address ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



guru_da_preet said:


> Why does steam need my billing address before buying a game?



More or less to prevent fraud and for other reasons

Don't worry lol they won't come to your house. They got many other better things to do


----------



## sygeek (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got the Hotline Miami (gift) to see what all the fuss is about. Let's see if it lives up to its hype


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hi when i try to play CS GO i get this error ..It just started two days back..

*s12.postimage.org/gtmewtadp/image.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



duke123 said:


> hi when i try to play CS GO i get this error ..It just started two days back..


 you're not playing a legitimate version are you?
Oh well...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> you're not playing a legitimate version are you?
> Oh well...



i suppose he is. cuz it's saying app already running and it does sometimes happen with me. not sure though.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> you're not playing a legitimate version are you?
> Oh well...



Yes its legitimate version brought from flipkart...As i told it used to work perfectly.the problem started recently only...


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Facing the same problem with Max Payne too. The exe is running in the background but the game is simply not starting.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Facing the same problem with Max Payne too. The exe is running in the background but the game is simply not starting.



Well this is the only game i ever brought just because it seems to be uncrackable...:


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



duke123 said:


> Yes its legitimate version brought from flipkart...As i told it used to work perfectly.the problem started recently only...



Verify the game cache, defragment game files. If then also it does not work, create a backup using steam and then try reinstalling from it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If i download game from steam in one pc, can i copy it to some other pc to install and play?


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Use the backup function and restore it to the other PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Read it. Thanks man. Had metro 2033 free as my first game on Steam...


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

how do you get a game for free....i mean do you take part in something or its a gesture from steam for sticking with them for a long time

sorry for the unnecessary post.....i just saw the above link given...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Read it. Thanks man. Had metro 2033 free as my first game on Steam...



I tried to get it from FB too, but was unable to.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Try this link:-

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Try this link:-

*www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not working, many of my friends gave that link. It just redirects to facebook.com/home for me.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nipun, it is working..
I got it today. My second game on steam.!!

Nipun : try this

*www.freemetrogame.com/


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> Nipun,* it is working..
> I got it today. *My second game on steam.!!
> 
> Nipun : try this
> ...



That's the reason why everyone is sending me same link. It redirects to Log In | Facebook too!


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The link I have given is working.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> That's the reason why everyone is sending me same link. It redirects to Log In | Facebook too!



Get humble bundle for 1$,metro 2033 is included.


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> That's the reason why everyone is sending me same link. It redirects to Log In | Facebook too!


Log in fb, go to freemetrogame.com


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> Log in fb, go to freemetrogame.com



And freemetrogame.com redirects me to Facebook home. Could you do it for me ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> And freemetrogame.com redirects me to Facebook home. Could you do it for me ?


*www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame


----------



## Neo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Defaq is happening. Every **** link redirects me to my Facebook home page.
Lagta h mera badluck khrab h


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> Defaq is happening. Every **** link redirects me to my Facebook home page.
> Lagta h mera badluck khrab h



If you don't get the key via facebook,i can give you the key,i have an extra one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone tried this ?

*i.imgur.com/ZDoO7.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> The link I have given is working.



Not for me. 



tkin said:


> Log in fb, go to freemetrogame.com


*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/210/119/+_2acc5a8841f8752904d37f90a8014829.png?1322693145



rock2702 said:


> Get humble bundle for 1$,metro 2033 is included.


Nope.  



Neo said:


> Defaq is happening. Every **** link redirects me to my Facebook home page.
> Lagta h mera badluck khrab h


Glad to know I'm not the only one.



axes2t2 said:


> Anyone tried this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it. Its trading with money, like I can give you say a TF2 weapon and get money in return via trade?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Yeah.



Doesn't work for my because I haven't purchased any game from Steam(only retail purchases).


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Doesn't work for my because I haven't purchased any game from Steam(only retail purchases).



get that bindle then
$1 only


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> get that bindle then
> $1 only



Can't. I'm not permitted to shop online. 
*i.imgur.com/Fd8nw.jpg


----------



## chris (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I sold my TF2 junk...  2 name tags (i don't know what the use of it) sold for $0.25 each. I sold 2 paint for  $0.02 each. Selling crates for $0.01 each. No one buying crates.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



chris said:


> I sold my TF2 junk...  2 name tags (i don't know what the use of it) sold for $0.25 each. I sold 2 paint for  $0.02 each. Selling crates for *$0.01 each*. No one buying crates.



Isn't $0.01 the minimum commission steam takes out of market sales?


----------



## chris (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Isn't $0.01 the minimum commission steam takes out of market sales?



No idea... Anyway i don't need creates  

Here is my trades

*www.scriptinstallation.in/fimg/steam_trade.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why it is for Team Fortress only? They should have include Dota 2 items also.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Why it is for Team Fortress only? They should have include Dota 2 items also.



Its currently Beta. Not even all items of TF2 are involved.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Why it is for Team Fortress only? They should have include Dota 2 items also.



Exactly
We want it for DOTA too

Lets wait and see
If this is success, which I think it would be, then they probably import this feature to DOTA too


----------



## Neo (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> If you don't get the key via facebook,i can give you the key,i have an extra one.



Thanks man. furious_gamer gave me one.


----------



## Neo (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Btw, I think I have to start playing tf2 now.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hope they include Dota in this market. Atleast I can make use of those useless chests. Most of the game I ended with a either f^%&ng chest or just a common item.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> If you don't get the key via facebook,i can give you the key,i have an extra one.



You still have it?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ I still has . You want ?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ I still has . You want ?



Yes, but alas my steam isn't working. Updating since morning but gets stuck at 28% or 31% randomly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Nipun delete all files except steam.exe and steamapps folder. Then rerun the main exe. Steam will redownload whole package and work as new


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Nipun delete all files except steam.exe and steamapps folder. Then rerun the main exe. Steam will redownload whole package and work as new



Yea, did that already but still its as slow as me doing math.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Install TCPView and close steam connection whenever it stops updating. You've probably opted for Beta program.

For future reference, you don't need to delete entire steam to restart the update, just delete the clientblop file.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ I still has . You want ?


Steam is working now so yea, send it.  



sygeek said:


> Install TCPView and close steam connection whenever it stops updating. *You've probably opted for Beta program.*
> 
> For future reference, you don't need to delete entire steam to restart the update, just delete the clientblop file.



 Thanks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Its currently Beta. Not even all items of TF2 are involved.





Piyush said:


> Exactly
> We want it for DOTA too
> 
> Lets wait and see
> If this is success, which I think it would be, then they probably import this feature to DOTA too



Now Dota 2 added to the market.. But how did you guys sold items?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Now Dota 2 added to the market.. But how did you guys sold items?



'Market', under 'Community' tab.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The Steam updates are double size now. All because of Big Picture. There really should have been an option to opt out of it 
77 MB updates giving me a headache!


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can anybody tell me how Steam manages queued downloads? It all seems random to me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Skud according to the observations I made over time, when one clicks resume all the download with biggest size gets maximum bandwidth followed by lesser. Also I have never managed to download more than 3 games.

I dont think we can tweak it around much can we?


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can't afaik.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@techfreak : your speed bro?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
does steam announce new patch releases on the steam store?

and anyone play DC universe online here? and what will be dota 2's update size?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> does steam announce new patch releases on the steam store?



You don't have to worry about that. Game will update itself before even starting.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> You don't have to worry about that. Game will* update itself before even starting.*



And you have to worry about this.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> And you have to worry about this.



True. How I wish there was a real option for single player games to run without having to be patched. This and the offline mode are two of Steam's biggest downsides, in my opinion. Luckily, I have had access to internet connections with enough bandwidth for this to not be a gamebreaker, but for many people, this will mean that they just can't play the game that they bought.

PS: I am glad the Company of Heroes hasn't been updated for a year. It required almost a full re-download of the game!


----------



## Nipun (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> True. How I wish there was a real option for single player games to run without having to be patched. This and the offline mode are two of Steam's biggest downsides, in my opinion. Luckily, I have had access to internet connections with enough bandwidth for this to not be a gamebreaker, but for many people, this will mean that they just can't play the game that they bought.
> 
> PS: I am glad the Company of Heroes hasn't been updated for a year. It required almost a full re-download of the game!



Yea, but even though I'm on a 2mbps connection, updating TF2 almost daily is really annoying.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam takes 10 mins to start! is it normal?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



pratyush997 said:


> Steam takes 10 mins to start! is it normal?



Yeah if the connection is slow.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



pratyush997 said:


> Steam takes 10 mins to start! is it normal?



No. I just started mine and was connected within a few seconds.

EDIT: Unless you are on a really slow connection, as mentioned in the post above this.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Does hdfc netsafe cc work with steam?


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yes. I last used it a year ago though.


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Also, will hdfc dc work? I'm guessing no, but it doesn't hurt to confirm


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ It does work. Infact it does not hurt to try


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam signs in using your account and checks updates on the sever before starting so it may take time..


----------



## Confused_user (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Have anyone tried using a hdfc debit card (visa) on steam?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



pratyush997 said:


> Steam takes 10 mins to start! is it normal?



For new members, steam always takes long times to start, I don't know why. It takes lesser time later on. Confirmed from Reliance 2G netconnect.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I tried downloading Free Metro 2033 game from Nvidia's Facebook promotion. everything worked fine untill Steam went on to update itself. I got an error: Unable to update. Make sure you have a working internet connection.

Now, i access the internet through my college LAN which works on proxies. Is there a way to use that proxy settings in steam or an offline steam installer to download the game?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Luffy said:


> I tried downloading Free Metro 2033 game from Nvidia's Facebook promotion. everything worked fine untill Steam went on to update itself. I got an error: Unable to update. Make sure you have a working internet connection.
> 
> Now, i access the internet through my college LAN which works on proxies. Is there a way to use that proxy settings in steam or an offline steam installer to download the game?



How can you use offline steam to download a game buddy, you have to be online of course for it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> How can you use offline steam to download a game buddy, you have to be online of course for it.



I asked for a complete offline installer of steam, not the game itself. BTW, why can't steam let itself be updated over proxy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ offine installer doesnt exist. It doesnt work as your college blocks some ports. See this *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711

you can try a VPN but that is against Steam EULA and may even get you banned.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> For new members, steam always takes long times to start, I don't know why. It takes lesser time later on. Confirmed from Reliance 2G netconnect.



I have been using steam for years now and it still takes ages to open even on 2mbps connection


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Luffy said:


> I asked for a complete offline installer of steam, not the game itself. BTW, why can't steam let itself be updated over proxy?


No you can't use steam offline however if you have backup of steam game then you can use Pheonix software to install them and play the games.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I was using steam for one and half an year over a 1mbps connection never takes more than two minutes


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

From my experience if steam is started at Windows startup, and you have active internet that time, i.e Direct Internet/Connect internet within a minute of Windows start, It loads faster. If it failed there, it takes time.

Nothing related to new member or old member. Yesterday I created an account for my friend. and in his machine it started in less than a minute with Tata Photon+


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well I have not faced any issue in opening steam so far. Even when i was running steam for first time many members told me steam will be taking lot of time to load and client is buggy. But my experience is so far good and the launch times are faster now with new client updates

PS if you are linux user please try out steam for Linux and few games such as tf2 and indie games are there ready to play


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

For me it takes around 2 minutes most of the time even when I am not on a great connection.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

STEAM SALE IS UP.  
Ignore, if it's already posted :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Nowadays we discuss about game deals here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-12.html


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

where can i see the downloading size of the game?
i want to utilize the steam sale to buy witcher2 but i'm afraid it might be bigger than my internet plan..if it is too big i might buy the disc.

I can't see the downloading size on the page.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^15 gb approx for W2 enhanced edition. 2gb more for patch i think


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@guru_da_preet, better get the game from GOG, it's $4 cheaper.
Although, you can use Steam key of TW2 to redeem bonus contents from GOG.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> @guru_da_preet, better get the game from GOG, it's $4 cheaper.
> Although, you can use Steam key of TW2 to redeem bonus contents from GOG.



thanks for the info, saw the file size and i have decided to buy the dvd instead,it'll take me two months to download the game


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

WTF steam does not have Nashik in the list of cities of Maharashtra


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thatsashok said:


> WTF steam does not have Nashik in the list of cities of Maharashtra



no wonder, it doesn't even have all the countries.


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

but my hometown in AP such a small town and its there.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thatsashok said:


> but my hometown in AP such a small town and its there.



yup, even my hometown khammam, a small town in Ap is there lol. but people come up with complaints on steam forums that their country is not listed. iirc valve said  they have no interest in changing their geological location provider as of now(something in these lines).


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

and Lucknow is entered as Lakhnau in Steam


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I asked steam support about this on twitter. Lets see


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam also does not have Navi-Mumbai listed as a city


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Where do you find the city names ?

Also are the steam wallet or gift cards available in India ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Where do you find the city names ?
> 
> Also are the steam wallet or gift cards available in India ?



edit profile section.

no, they aren't available. but there's a bypass if you want to trade steam wallet money to your friend using steam market.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Err...not sure whether this is genuine or a scam. But I seem to be getting points everytime someone visits. And I need to get to 15 atleast to see whether this actually works or not.Presently at 3 points 

FREE Steam Games

Apparently,the more site clicks you generate gives you points which is used to get the games on steam.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Err...not sure whether this is genuine or a scam. But I seem to be getting points everytime someone visits. And I need to get to 15 atleast to see whether this actually works or not.Presently at 3 points
> 
> FREE Steam Games
> 
> Apparently,the more site clicks you generate gives you points which is used to get the games on steam.



Its fake. furious_gamer had a similar link in his signature and it never worked.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Ah there goes my christmas :\
And I suspected as much. Since the site itself is called "freesteamkeyGENERATOR" 
And also woeful english on the site. "How does it works?" xD No official site will have such shoddy english


----------



## techofreako (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I can't register Assassin Creed: Brotherhood and GTA IV on Steam, as it saying Invaild Key...Plz Help me...

On Steam Assassin Creed III is of 50$= Rs2700 approx...
But on Flipkart it is Rs999
What The Hell!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^

Steam keys and game keys are different..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



techofreako said:


> I can't register Assassin Creed: Brotherhood and GTA IV on Steam, as it saying Invaild Key...Plz Help me...
> 
> On Steam Assassin Creed III is of 50$= Rs2700 approx...
> But on Flipkart it is Rs999
> What The Hell!!!




try registering AC3 on uplay. 
and retail games in India are subsidized. so prices on flipkart are comparatively cheaper.


----------



## techofreako (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> try registering AC3 on uplay.
> and retail games in India are subsidized. so prices on flipkart are comparatively cheaper.



And what about GTA IV???


----------



## Nipun (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



techofreako said:


> And what about GTA IV???



Only GTA IV purchased from Steam can be registered on Steam. You will have to install it without steam.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anybody want to give me anything for a metro 2033 key I do not want ?


----------



## techofreako (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Nipun said:


> Only GTA IV purchased from Steam can be registered on Steam. You will have to install it without steam.



Well..Damn it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



techofreako said:


> Well..Damn it.



same case with most games out there in dvd form.
here is the list of games[CD/DVD] that can be activated on steam *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is my first time on Steam. Why do I see while game download, the packets seem to come only in bursts and never continuous? Tried changing region, other settings, no help. 
DO others here in India experience the same?


----------



## baccilus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhi_10_20 said:


> This is my first time on Steam. Why do I see while game download, the packets seem to come only in bursts and never continuous? Tried changing region, other settings, no help.
> DO others here in India experience the same?


I have been experiencing the same thing. No idea what the problem is.


----------



## chris (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I see this problem with my last steam download (CS GO. Downloading Dota 2 now). Still i get good speed like 180 KBps, i downloaded Battlefield from origin few days ago, was only getting 30 to 98 Kbps. Steam downloads are much faster for me.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

It's something with steam. If you monitor your internet usage then it's steady like the speed you usually get, so Steam is downloading at the normal rate, it just doesn't show it proper.
What I do is, get a pirated copy from a friend install it in my steam directory and let Steam download additional files(usually 100-500 MB), saves a lot of my time.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If the discussions are going on the following download anomaly:

*i.imgur.com/HD3Fi.png

then yeah, I am too wondering why doesn't it seems to download as a continuous steam? Plus it always shows "Time Remaining" as way less then the actual estimated time. And wrong Current rate. 

Like right now it's showing just 31 min remaining to download about 800 megs. My internet plan is just 512 kbps!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I too get that middle finger from Steam. but be assured that Steam is downloading at a constant rate of whatever your plan allows. e.g my normal speed after FUP is 60KBps, but steam shows me an anomaly just like yours, 100KBps for a few sec, jumps to 200, but back to 0 after a few seconds. my network usage shows a constant 60KBps being used. 
And Indie Game : The Movie is awesome, downloaded it yesterday.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I too get that middle finger from Steam. but be assured that Steam is downloading at a constant rate of whatever your plan allows. e.g my normal speed after FUP is 60KBps, but steam shows me an anomaly just like yours, 100KBps for a few sec, jumps to 200, but back to 0 after a few seconds. my network usage shows a constant 60KBps being used.
> And Indie Game : The Movie is awesome, downloaded it yesterday.



When i download via bsnl bb,steam downloads in bursts as people mentioned above but be rest assured that it's downloading at a constant rate. 

Also when i download via airtel 3g or reliance 3g it downloads continuously unlike the bsnl bb.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don't care about steam sales any more. I have more games than I can possibly finish. And most are legit.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ok, I'm sure there's some bugs in that graph they show...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> I don't care about steam sales any more. I have more games than I can possibly finish. And most are legit.



Well. Most != All.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> Well. Most != All.



Its good enough for me. I have just one non legit game installed and even that I never play. Actually, with the wonderful sales on steam and GMG and gamersgate I see no reason why people need to pirate these games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> If the discussions are going on the following download anomaly:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/HD3Fi.png
> 
> ...



The actual time remaining is double of what it shows.

And yes about the speeds,I was getting 500 kb/s.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> The actual time remaining is double of what it shows.
> 
> And yes about the speeds,I was getting 500 kb/s.



Don't think so. I posted that pic at 8:35 pm. And download is still being carried out.
Well, just about to over in 1 min though!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

The only way to get Fallout is to get through gifts/trading, right?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Similarly with me, while downloading dota 2.It gave me a speed of 500 KB/S while my plan(1 mbps) gives me 100 KB/S. 
But sadly this happened only with dota 2 and not others wish it did


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@piyush, yup only  Trading or gifts work on steam. Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas are unavailable for our Region(Steam), though Fallout New Vegas can be bought at Green Man Gaming @ $9.99($7 after using the 30% coupon)
It will be on sale soon on Steam, Fallout 3 GOTY $4.99 and Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition $7.49.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

GTA pack was available for $12.49
from GTA 1 to GTA 4 including Episodes form LC

Got one (from trade actually  )


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> GTA pack was available for $12.49
> from GTA 1 to GTA 4 including Episodes form LC
> 
> Got one (from trade actually  )



Yes. Even I was first suprised seeing in community page you had it. Great trade actually 
you traded a Dota 2 item?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Even I was first suprised seeing in community page you had it. Great trade actually
> you traded a Dota 2 item?



yea
traded the pack with a DOTA 2 item


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Traded my Dead Space 2 for Witcher 2 : AoK EE and Binding of Issac

*i.imgur.com/UKex4.gif


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/UKex4.gif



Cool down dude, you wil hurt yourself with so much celebration


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got To the moon, Bastion and Torchlight I


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How much for to da moon? I want that one.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> How much for to da moon? I want that one.



it was 3.2$ or something in the sale
and Bastion was too 3.7$ something


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I completed VVVVVV on steam. And bought a few Indie games too this summer, since I am no FPS fan.

So I had a concern. Today my PC wasn't able to connect for a very long time, and I started steam. To my dismay I encountered following error:

*i5.minus.com/jo1xkLkePvBZE.PNG

So, does steam always needs connection to begin? If that is the case, that would be very bad for its reputation for me.


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> it was 3.2$ or something in the sale
> and Bastion was too 3.7$ something


omaigod! I guess I would be looking for dirt cheap prices. Dirt cheap like humble Indie bundle


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Neo said:


> omaigod! I guess I would be looking for dirt cheap prices. Dirt cheap like humble Indie bundle



So you like, pay $1 to get all the games in a bundle? You should really watch "Indie Game: The Movie"!


----------



## cray.x (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey guys i need help. wanted to download some Free to play games from Steam, but my C drive is completely filled, and i dont know how to install it in a different drive???? any solution?


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> I completed VVVVVV on steam. And bought a few Indie games too this summer, since I am no FPS fan.
> 
> So I had a concern. Today my PC wasn't able to connect for a very long time, and I started steam. To my dismay I encountered following error:
> 
> ...



That doesn't happen with me. If steam can't connect to the internet, I can at least play offline. But I always ask steam to remember me on my computer. It might ask you for internet connection if you are logging in after a long time.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



cray.x said:


> hey guys i need help. wanted to download some Free to play games from Steam, but my C drive is completely filled, and i dont know how to install it in a different drive???? any solution?



I have mounted a folder "Steam" of D:\ drive with the actual folder of Steam on C:\. So what the OS on my PC think as C:\Program Files\Steam is actually, D:\Steam  
You can do that easily. Its a simple command. Just do some googling! 



baccilus said:


> That doesn't happen with me. If steam can't connect to the internet, I can at least play offline. But I always ask steam to remember me on my computer. It might ask you for internet connection if you are logging in after a long time.



Well, I played VVVVVV just last night. And started my PC today evening. Now don't know why my "login information" was not stored on my computer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



cray.x said:


> hey guys i need help. wanted to download some Free to play games from Steam, but my C drive is completely filled, and i dont know how to install it in a different drive???? any solution?



When you install Steam will ask you on which drive.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And you have to check the box next to "remember this computer (or something like that)" when you are logging in your steam credentials.


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> Well, I played VVVVVV just last night. And started my PC today evening. Now don't know why my "login information" was not stored on my computer.


Dude, its steam. Whadaya expect?
Things like that happen with steam.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam > Accounts > "Don't save account credentials on this computer" Uncheck it. It's for using Steam on public Computers, you can start it in offline mode from then on.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yesterday bought hitman blood money at 5.99 and today its 2.50


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



swordfish said:


> yesterday bought hitman blood money at 5.99 and today its 2.50


So sad


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Talking of sad... I wanted to buy Back to the Future game. And decided to wait for 5th of Jan to see if its comes under daily deals. 
It didn't and I assumed that the game would be on the default 50% off till 5th Jan *US Timing*! And damn, I couldn't buy it! :'(

Even tried US proxy to visit steam store at 1 AM night. But still the discounts was off.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ U need to run steam in offline mode atleast once while connected to the internet or else the offline mode doesn't work.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> Even tried US proxy to visit steam store at 1 AM night. But still the discounts was off.



Risky.


----------



## Neo (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> So you like, pay $1 to get all the games in a bundle? You should really watch "Indie Game: The Movie"!



Watched it.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Risky.



And why exactly is that? It's not like I got the game!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Heard rumours about users getting banned for buying games through proxy.

Browsing is okay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Trust me buying via proxy/vpn is not good. Its against their TOS afaik.

Russian games are cheaper(not sure why) and many get their Steam accounts banned trying to buy. How will they know? Is it possible you fly from US to India within 10 mins? Yes the Steam servers are smart lol.

Steam support isn‘t as friendly when it comes to unbanning accounts.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

In that case, I am glad I didn't buy. Or I was lucky to have the deal closed even in USA as per IST times.
But now I would have to wait for next sale!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yup, they will ban you, it's mentioned in their ToS that using proxies and VPNs to get Steam content will result in Violation of Steam Subscriber Agreement. The trusted method is to ask a friend who lives there gift you the game, or you can trade on one of those Trading forums for steam e.g Steamtrades.com


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Yup, they will ban you, it's mentioned in their ToS that using proxies and VPNs to get Steam content will result in Violation of Steam Subscriber Agreement. The trusted method is to ask a friend who lives there gift you the game, or you can trade on one of those Trading forums for steam e.g Steamtrades.com



Even if someone from outside gifts you a game, can it be redeemed here? I had a Dota 2 invite and it was not redeemable in China. Therefore, can a game like Fallout 3 be redeemable here?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even if someone from outside gifts you a game, can it be redeemed here? I had a Dota 2 invite and it was not redeemable in China. Therefore, can a game like Fallout 3 be redeemable here?



Gifting isn‘t very problematic. You can gift games say from USA to India(Fallout NV for example)

But if mass gifting is detected, then the gifting account comes under scrutiny.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So basically you are screwed in every way possible. Well but we always have get around methods.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even if someone from outside gifts you a game, can it be redeemed here? I had a Dota 2 invite and it was not redeemable in China. Therefore, can a game like Fallout 3 be redeemable here?



DOTA 2 mentions specially that it can't be redeemed in China, so it won't work.As for FNV, it was available for $7 on GMG and $5 on GG last week. wait for another such sale and then get it.
I REPEAT : Fallout games just cannot be bought via Steam stores in India, every other method of activation works. Tried and tested 
These include, Buying Keys from Online retailers, trading and Gifts.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

why is it that i cant install some games. they get stuck on preparing game cache while others install just fine. games creating problem are cs series except go, coh series.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Which games exactly ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

all cs except cs go. all company of heroes titles.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Portal 2 @ $4.99 - 6hrs 30 mins remaining..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why is it that i cant install some games. they get stuck on preparing game cache while others install just fine. games creating problem are cs series except go, coh series.



Yeah.. sometime this happens to me also. I guess it might be because of TF2 game integrity check. I used to cancel it everytime as I no longer play TF2. But once I completed the integrity check. Everything goes fine.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> all cs except cs go. all company of heroes titles.



COH titles worked for me. Can't say whats the problem.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



RCuber said:


> Portal 2 @ $4.99 - 6hrs 30 mins remaining..



If anyone hasn't played the Portal games, get it and play it now! Seriously, the puzzles, the humour - the game is just great fun. And don't be scared of the puzzles, they aren't difficult. As long as you're not playing while drunk


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am not able to gt past 1st stage of portal 2


----------



## Nipun (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> I am not able to gt past 1st stage of portal 2


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> I am not able to gt past 1st stage of portal 2



Then you need to play Portal 1 first!


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Tried Portal long time back, apart from failing to make heads and tails of the game, it had some serious FOV issues from what I remember. Good thing is that, both the games are in my Steam library, and haven't spent a single buck for that. 

May be will try again some day.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ you are seriously missing out on some entertainment


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/t3TjY.png


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Send me ASAP. 

BTW, how do you get that?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^whoa


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just one of the many perks being a valve employee  
Valve Employees - Steam Gift Inventory


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

if anyone wants to play beathazard, frozensynapse co-ups or teach me csgo, please add me
steamcommunity.com/id/djmelt           

i got an extra invite for showdown effect beta on steam and if anyone wants to try it, pm me here or on steam.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam's update system is an absolute joke. Add an F word there too. I made a 4 DVD backup of Shogun 2 Total War today, and when I decided that I want to play, it dropped an update bomb on me. First, it took half an hour to do some HDD work - what it was, I don't know, because it won't tell. Then it is downloading a 3.5 GB update.

And the ironic thing is - all that the update is likely to have is multiplayer updates, and I don't play any multiplayer. WTF is so difficult about allowing us to choose if we want an update or not? And if they must insist, then why do they have to be lazy and release updates as full uncompressed files instead of the older way? Stop being lazy. Don't make legitimate owners with limited bandwidth have to resort to cracked to copies when you are going to force us to use Steam for a single player game. I don't want to go over to the dark side. Don't make me.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> Steam's update system is an absolute joke. Add an F word there too. I made a 4 DVD backup of Shogun 2 Total War today, and when I decided that I want to play, it dropped an update bomb on me. First, it took half an hour to do some HDD work - what it was, I don't know, because it won't tell. Then it is downloading a 3.5 GB update.
> 
> And the ironic thing is - all that the update is likely to have is multiplayer updates, and I don't play any multiplayer. WTF is so difficult about allowing us to choose if we want an update or not? And if they must insist, then why do they have to be lazy and release updates as full uncompressed files instead of the older way? Stop being lazy. Don't make legitimate owners with limited bandwidth have to resort to cracked to copies when you are going to force us to use Steam for a single player game. I don't want to go over to the dark side. Don't make me.



I can relate to you, since my steam software is updating itself as I post this with a 110 MB update.
But I think this is a good place to post that: Suggestions / Ideas


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/k42UE.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> image


Nice, there is a tool that can actually do this you know, not arrange, but 3d launcher type, forgot the name, google it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Are you talking about rainmeter ?

For the above setup he just wallpaper'd and arranged the icons.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Are you talking about rainmeter ?
> 
> For the above setup he just wallpaper'd and arranged the icons.


No, there was another tool, sort of like a launcher.


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Bumptop & Real Desktop


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Bumptop & Real Desktop


Ah yes, real desktop


----------



## sygeek (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> No, there was another tool, sort of like a launcher.


fences?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tkin said:


> No, there was another tool, sort of like a launcher.





Gearbox said:


> ^ Bumptop & Real Desktop





tkin said:


> Ah yes, real desktop



@sygeek, why are you guessing now ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> fences?


See the post above by gearbox.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not deleting the posts but stay in topic. We have Offtopic Thread for all the offtopic discussions also we have Desktop Thread for showing off desktop. Please participate there.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Not deleting the posts but stay in topic. We have Offtopic Thread for all the offtopic discussions also we have Desktop Thread for showing off desktop. Please participate there.




Lean season: no sale, no discussion 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Not deleting the posts but stay in topic. We have Offtopic Thread for all the offtopic discussions also we have Desktop Thread for showing off desktop. Please participate there.




Lean season: no sale, no discussion


----------



## z3rO (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam is acting wierd for me these days.. another problem started even before the first one gets solved.. 

whenever i try to log into my steam client using my login details, i get that annoying SteamGuard e-mail with a code.. but nothing happens after i enter that code in steam client.. even tried uninstalling and reinstalling steam but nothing works.. oh god y me.. origin never gave me such problems but all my games (except BF3 and Burnout Paradise) are on steam.. i just want to play the games i paid for..    sometimes the *ahem* version works better..


----------



## Neo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



z3rO said:


> steam is acting wierd for me these days.. another problem started even before the first one gets solved..
> 
> whenever i try to log into my steam client using my login details, i get that annoying SteamGuard e-mail with a code.. but nothing happens after i enter that code in steam client.. even tried uninstalling and reinstalling steam but nothing works.. oh god y me.. origin never gave me such problems but all my games (except BF3 and Burnout Paradise) are on steam.. i just want to play the games i paid for..    sometimes the *ahem* version works better..



In such a case, all you can do is retry I guess.
It didn't work for me once. I had entered the code and clicked next, that loading circle was rotating and rotating and nothing else was happening, so I just killed steam and restarted it. Everything was fine then.
What type of internet connection do you have?


----------



## z3rO (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have tried killing the steam process in Task Manager and then restarting steam around 10 times. I have even tried uninstalling and reinstalling. 1Mbps DSL connection.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Next time you kill steam also delete clientregistry.blob from the steam folder. Then start steam


----------



## z3rO (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> Next time you kill steam also delete clientregistry.blob from the steam folder. Then start steam



Already tried that.. Didnt work..



z3rO said:


> steam is acting wierd for me these days.. another problem started even before the first one gets solved..
> 
> whenever i try to log into my steam client using my login details, i get that annoying SteamGuard e-mail with a code.. but nothing happens after i enter that code in steam client.. even tried uninstalling and reinstalling steam but nothing works.. oh god y me.. origin never gave me such problems but all my games (except BF3 and Burnout Paradise) are on steam.. i just want to play the games i paid for..    sometimes the *ahem* version works better..




edit : today i started steam and it asked me for that steam guard code, i entered it and authenticated my PC and steam started normally.. couldn't figure out what was causing this.. maybe something server side cause i didnt change anything on my PC since the last occurrence of the problem.. Anyways thanks for helping..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Go Home Steam, You're Drunk!

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/4283/drunkz.png


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I don't think that even Google servers use that kind of speeds.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sam_738844 said:


> Go Home Steam, You're Drunk!
> 
> *img521.imageshack.us/img521/4283/drunkz.png



..so dota 2 downlaoded in 1 sec


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



theserpent said:


> ..so dota 2 downlaoded in 1 sec



A fraction of second.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think we all should get drunk...really really drunk...and start doing stupid things asap....do you really believe that such unearthly speed is even nearly possible!!!!!!!! thats a bug/glitch/anomaly which occurred, DOTA2 did not get downloaded in microsec, its still ongoing...its the steam who had gone craziest ...i mean just look at the figure once again..no no please do it...and think...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone playing anything on Linux steam ?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Anyone playing anything on Linux steam ?



I am.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What ?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> What ?



Counter strike. But waiting for CS:GO to come to linux. TF2 too but rarely.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Are you getting the same if not better fps on linux as on windows ?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> Are you getting the same if not better fps on linux as on windows ?



I am getting smooth gameplay on both the platforms. Have no idea about framerates though. Cs:s started working only after the recent update.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have CS:GO u=in my steam account but every time I try to play a online by 'find a game' it gives me the 'matchmaking failed' error. I am on BSNL 750UL plan. I have tried increasing the max acceptable ping in settings.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> @sygeek, why are you guessing now ?


Didn't see the post above me on mobile, I guess tapatalk messed up.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



lovedonator said:


> I have CS:GO u=in my steam account but every time I try to play a online by 'find a game' it gives me the 'matchmaking failed' error. I am on BSNL 750UL plan. I have tried increasing the max acceptable ping in settings.



Find servers manually next time.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^How do I do that? I'm new to it. I don't have any steam friends added too.


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is interesting:-

Age of Empires 2 might be coming to Steam | News | PC Gamer


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Save 10% on Age of Empires II HD on Steam


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Will the cheats still work ?


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No idea.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> Will the cheats still work ?



most probably no, even when cs 1.6 was shifted from WON to steam servers they disabled all cheats...


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

even offline cheats ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> even offline cheats ?



Need to revise that answer, since AOE is not VAC protected you can use cheats in the game.... but im not pretty sure about it.

if you are found cheating, you will definitely get a server side steam id ban... which is temporary.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

server side ban, which means that single-player campaign cheating is still possible ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i hope so, could also be since the game is being distributed via steam, they may have removed the ability to execute cheats.. because steam is very strict on cheating.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Will I be able to add a game as a gift in my steam inventory, which is bought from retail, like Flipkart. I want to trade some games steam trading.


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No you can't, only way is to purchase from Steam directly as a gift.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ohh... sad..


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone's interested in Orcs Must Die 2? Might purchase the complete pack 2-pack.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Anyone's interested in Orcs Must Die 2? Might purchase the complete pack 2-pack.



That means you're giving it away? If it is a give-away, then yes!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> That means you're giving it away? If it is a give-away, then yes!



he is asking for a group buy IMO. It's a good game, worth the price.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> That means you're giving it away? If it is a give-away, then yes!





thetechfreak said:


> *he is asking for a group buy IMO. It's a good game, worth the price.*




This.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> This.



I am checking out the game, although internet is a bit slow at this time. There is time enough to decide. Just two questions:

1. Does the pack that you mentioned mean 2 copies of the game with all DLCs, for $9.99? That would make it about $5 for each, which is pretty good.
2. How will the payment thing work, if we agree?

EDIT: Checked the vids and reviews. Game seems good. Just a small warning though - I am a bit busy these days and so will probably not be able to play co-op with you, if that is a factor


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



bippukt said:


> I am checking out the game, although internet is a bit slow at this time. There is time enough to decide. Just two questions:
> 
> 1. Does the pack that you mentioned mean 2 copies of the game with all DLCs, for $9.99? That would make it about $5 for each, which is pretty good.
> 2. How will the payment thing work, if we agree?
> ...




Co-op is not a factor. I can purchase the pack, and send you my bank details. You may deposit Rs 280/- in my account and I will gift you your copy.

And yes, you will get the game with all the DLCs. No OST though.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Co-op is not a factor. I can purchase the pack, and send you my bank details. You may deposit Rs 280/- in my account and I will gift you your copy.
> 
> And yes, you will get the game with all the DLCs. No OST though.



Great, let's continue in PMs


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have the game in my library.. If you bought, lets have some co-op fun


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sorry for this noob question, by purchasing games in Steam, we don't own the game, we own the license to play the game. Right?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Eh? you own the game


----------



## bippukt (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Sorry for this noob question, by purchasing games in Steam, we don't own the game, we own the license to play the game. Right?



That is true even for DVD games. It is just that in case of DVDs, even if you lose your license, how does the developer stop you from playing? With Steam, they can


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Sorry for this noob question, by purchasing games in Steam, we don't own the game, we own the license to play the game. Right?




Right. Most of the DRM stuffs are like that only, like songs purchased from iTunes.

The day Steam will allow us to sell our games 2nd hand (we can dream, can't we? ) you can say you are owning the games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



theserpent said:


> ^^ Eh? you own the game



With some restrictions. If i own CD, i can give it to my bro(if it doesn't require activation) and he can play at his PC (like DMC4 which have no activation and can play by putting DVD in drive) at the same time. But with steam i can't do that. Can I?


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> With some restrictions. If i own CD, i can give it to my bro(if it doesn't require activation) and he can play at his PC (like DMC4 which have no activation and can play by putting DVD in drive) at the same time. But with steam i can't do that. Can I?




Games,Software etc. are transferable if the key/license is not tied to one particular account. As long as you are the holder of the license, you are the owner.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Needless to say Valve will go out of business if they allow people to sell games they purchased for themselves.

The EULA END USER LICENSE AGREEMENT


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

But in greenmangaming, something like Trade-In concept is there. I play the game, then after that i can trade-in the game, get some credit and purchase another game. 

If Steam does that, it will be good. I don't want all my games sitting my library idle. Better i will sell it and get credit so i can purchase some new game. For ex, i bought(Gift from my friend  ) GTA IV+EFLC @ 7.49$. Now, after some time, i wish to sell it, and a person who don't want to spend 20$+ for this bundle will get the game from me. I will get my money back, get some new game. Good idea. 

But i doubt steam will ever implement it.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

got Dota 2 out of nowhere!!!..
I was watching dota 2 trailer on steam store...
then login on my steam account to add that game on my wish list.
But instead of price, there is message that this game you already own "Play now"..
And it added to my steam account..


----------



## chris (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If anyone need dota2 PM me, i have few keys.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



chris said:


> If anyone need dota2 PM me, i have few keys.



After downloading whole game..i got to know it has only "Spectator mode"...
In order to play game i have to seek for Dota 2 invite...

Can u send me one on steam?

find me on steam as same username i.e "tech0freak0"


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@tehofreako more than half the planet has multiple copies DOTA 2 by now. here is a key i found FTY3T-40A3H-K6J0P


more here *www.reddit.com/r/sharedota2/comments/1bpzwc/13_dota2_keys_non_china/


----------



## tech0freak0 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Thanks......


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why the hell does steam update every 3rd day


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Have you turned on beta updates?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



RCuber said:


> Why the hell does steam update every 3rd day



Steam update or game update? My steam never updates.. 
If game, it depends on the game.. for dota 2 every friday they release patch so once in a week we have to update 200-300 mb.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Its steam ..


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I cannot login to my steam account through browser. Its saying Invalid Login, though I am giving right credentials. But my steam client is working perfectly.. Whats the issue??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Logout from steam.. clear tempfiles and chache and try loginng in with browser only..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Save 75% on Battlefield 2: Complete Collection on Steam

Battlefield 2: Complete Collection @ 4.99$

^^ Is this deal worth buying?


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ No.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Ok. Thanks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Bhargav Simha said:


> Logout from steam.. clear tempfiles and chache and try loginng in with browser only..



I am afraid to logout, If my steam client refused to login, I will be screwed in this weekend. Will try on weekdays..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> I am afraid to logout, If my steam client refused to login, I will be screwed in this weekend. Will try on weekdays..



Strange. Play the weekend then its best to contact support if you really entered correct credentials and haven't gained access.


----------



## player100 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am allowed to use credit card for purchasing via steam... right?
Debit card won't work right????


----------



## baccilus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



player100 said:


> I am allowed to use credit card for purchasing via steam... right?
> Debit card won't work right????



Credit card always works on steam. Debit card works sometimes.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



player100 said:


> I am allowed to use credit card for purchasing via steam... right?
> Debit card won't work right????



Credit Cards should work most of the time, while Debit Cards probably won't.

BTW, if you have a credit card, use it. Don't use your debit card for online transactions if you can use a credit card instead.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Debit cards works just fine. I use BoB VISA card for my purchases..

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - GOTY @ 2.99$. Good deal?


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Get Humble Weekly Bundle rather, you will get Red Orchestra 1, 2, & Killing Floor Collection for lesser price.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Got it. 

Regd Soundtracks from the Humble Bundle, can i download after few months? Will that link will be valid till then?

UPDATE : Linked it with my Humble Account. So no issue i guess.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



player100 said:


> I am allowed to use credit card for purchasing via steam... right?
> Debit card won't work right????


Read this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html*



furious_gamer said:


> *Debit cards works just fine.* I use BoB VISA card for my purchases..


They don't.

BoB Visa is working on Steam though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Read this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html*
> 
> 
> They don't.
> ...



Tried these cards so far BoB, HDFC, ICICI. All are Debit Cards and working.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Tried these cards so far BoB, HDFC, ICICI. All are Debit Cards and working.


Also post the whether they are Visa or Mastercard in the other thread. I'll update. Guaranteed Visa. MasterCard never works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ofcourse VISA.....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Canara Visa and SBI visa works too FYI


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Canara Visa and SBI visa works too FYI



My SBI visa debit card doesn't work.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam for Linux finally released.

News - Steam for Linux Now Available


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Looks like you were living under a rock! 
Steam got released for linux long before. Article you linked is dated, "Feb 14, 2013".


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Portal 2 available for 75% discount. 

Save 75% on Portal 2 on Steam


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How much do left 4 dead 2 complete pack price during holiday sale ? want to purchase it .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



iittopper said:


> How much do left 4 dead 2 complete pack price during holiday sale ? want to purchase it .



When is the holiday sale coming up? Btw did you buy gw2?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> When is the holiday sale coming up? Btw did you buy gw2?


june-july . Will get gw2 this weekend .


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Portal 2 available for 75% discount.
> 
> Save 75% on Portal 2 on Steam



yeah bought that


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

the new steam update includes the bandwidth throttling for downloads.. long awaited feature request.. atlast.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

what will be the benefits?


Digital Fragger said:


> the new steam update includes the bandwidth throttling for downloads.. long awaited feature request.. atlast.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> what will be the benefits?


Steam downloads running at full throttle(for that matter any download) restricts browsing a lot. Throttling will allow to allocate certain bandwidth to steam which will allow us to do other bandwidth consuming tasks simultaneously.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> what will be the benefits?





Vignesh B said:


> Steam downloads running at full throttle(for that matter any download) restricts browsing a lot. Throttling will allow to allocate certain bandwidth to steam which will allow us to do other bandwidth consuming tasks simultaneously.



this. i can't browse the web or watch youtube properly while steam is eating my full bandwidth for downloads. now it's possible to limit download speeds on steam.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

For the first time ever I have reached a Steam rating of 10! 

Steam Community :: ID :: wuodland

Screenshot-


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/123.jpg


----------



## player100 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yesterday a new update was released for Counter strike Global Offensive... and after the updating procedure was finished via steam, i am facing gameplay lag (online only). Before this update, i could play the game properly,
My fps are above 70( checked with fraps).... Well anyone facing similar problem??? Actually my ping/latency during online play is between 200-300.... But earlier it was not a problem(i played just before updating).... Can i rollback to the previous update???
Sombody please report this problem to the steam. I tried to post their but newly registered members can't post new threds(i couldn't post).....
The gameplay has become 10X slower than normal( its like playing in a very slow motion), when i play online... Please help


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



player100 said:


> Yesterday a new update was released for Counter strike Global Offensive... and after the updating procedure was finished via steam, i am facing gameplay lag (online only). Before this update, i could play the game properly,
> My fps are above 70( checked with fraps).... Well anyone facing similar problem??? Actually my ping/latency during online play is between 200-300.... But earlier it was not a problem(i played just before updating).... Can i rollback to the previous update???
> Sombody please report this problem to the steam. I tried to post their but newly registered members can't post new threds(i couldn't post).....
> The gameplay has become 10X slower than normal( its like playing in a very slow motion), when i play online... Please help


 
everything's fine for me. check your internet settings.

and you cannot roll back updates.


----------



## player100 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well i am using bsnl broadband... fast enough.... U see the ping/latency is normal like always... I don't understand... 

Well How much is ur ping and which server u play in??? So that i can check mine in that server?? 
I can't get rid of this slow motion gameplay... I usually play in Chinese server...

After i am dead in the game, when i look at others playing then everything seems to be perfect. Completely flawless....


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



player100 said:


> well i am using bsnl broadband... fast enough.... U see the ping/latency is normal like always... I don't understand...
> 
> Well How much is ur ping and which server u play in??? So that i can check mine in that server??
> I can't get rid of this slow motion gameplay... I usually play in Chinese server...



apparently bsnl screwed up. some other bsnl guys also reported ping issues today. anyways add me on steam from my sig.. we'll join a server and check pings.


----------



## player100 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> apparently bsnl screwed up. some other bsnl guys also reported ping issues today. anyways add me on steam from my sig.. we'll join a server and check pings.



I just sent u friend request...


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Portal available for Steam on Linux.

Portal now available on Linux, Portal 2 may be on the way | Australia's #1 Location for PC Games News, Reviews, Servers & Files - games.on.net


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

New Steam profiles incoming.

Some screenshots I found of others profiles:
Pics:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GHkj2nZ.jpg

*puu.sh/2TE0S.jpg

 *i.imgur.com/k9XCJ0Gh.png


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Valve announces Steam Trading Cards. Check this out :

Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

my profile got changed.. i liked the old profiles more. 

the new ones are clumsy.. hope they make it better.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

got beta invite? Do you have extra invites?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys, if i login through Steam Application it is working fine, but when i try to login from browser, it is saying Incorrect Login. I mean WTF is wrong with Steam?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Same for me.. I tried changing password, resetting pwd. Nothing worked. which browser are you using?

Only I am able to login through Incognito mode of Chrome(Private browsing in case of Firefox).

Try login by Incognito mode in Chrome.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nope, still not able to login. Tried in Incognito mode.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone has extra Steam Trading Cards invites?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone has extra Steam Trading Cards invites?



I guess we'll have to wait. Invites are quite scarce and some are making profit selling it.

BTW I just bought Borderlands GOTY for $7.49


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ You could have got the CS:GO.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How do you guys get "invites" and free cd-keys on steam


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> How do you guys get "invites" and free cd-keys on steam



Depends upon what game the invite or cd key is of. For Dota 2 you can find tons of cd keys and invites. For premium games though, you won't get one so easily and may have to trade something in exchange.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

buzz me on steam if anyone wants to try the trading cards beta.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I wanna try.. but cannot access steam now. If you have some extra invites.. keep one for me. I will be available after 8.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> How do you guys get "invites" and free cd-keys on steam


 i don't think anyone would get anything free unless you are a reviewer.  
but you can spend smart and use steam trading to exchange those extra copies of games that none of your friends want instead of buying all by yourselves.
 steam trading economy is funny. all $5 games are not $5. for eg games like the ship, nuclear dawn are worthless compared to others. get some knowledge of current value of a particular game before trading anything. 

r/steamgameswap is a good place to start if you have not done any trades outside your friends list before. beware of scammers though



Update: All invites gone.  saved 2 for desmond and arijit.

Update: got couple more invites..  gone.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i have dota 2 invites with me any1 want dota 2 plz pm me...........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

HAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!

Yesterday, i downloaded 1.2 GB out of 3.1GB of Dota 2 on my pitiful speed of 64KBps,paused it and went to sleep.
Today,I wake up,start my PC,start steam,resume downloading DOTA 2,

And it starts downloading from the beginning!(0MB/3.1GB) My 1.2 GB of downloaded data has vanished! 
Please can  someone help me?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> Update: All invites gone.  saved 2 for desmond and arijit.



Hey thanks man.. but yesterday I got invite from Hunter(ThinkNoDigit). So you can give that invite to others. Anyways thanks for keeping one for mine.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Organner was detected by VAC! atlast.. after 7 years! awesome. 


*i.imgur.com/rWn81EO.png


also x22..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yay! I got a STC Beta invite(Thanks to Skud)  


I just have a question,I joined the Steam Trading Cards Group on May 17,And they've been steadily adding 50,000 members to the beta per day,So will i get more beta invites as a part of the next 50,000 who will be added or i won't get any as i already am a part of the STC Beta?
If i get more beta invites I will share them with you guys on TDF


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i also want stc invite some1


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Commander the DOTA 2 may have received a update overnight and hence download restarted.
Happened with my TF2 many times.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Commander.. not sure, i haven't got any extra invites from next invite waves. anyways it'll go open beta in few days just like community beta.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone using Steam under Win 8? I'm having problem running Steam on Win 8. After installing, it starts updating itself, but after few mins, it fails stating "Steam couldn't connect to internet...". I tried googling, but the solutions of Regedit, and deleting files from Steam Folder is not working


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yup, I'm on win 8.

Did you try disabling your antivirus for a while?     
Are you using McAfee?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What is the price for TF2 Keys?

Is it equal value of Dota 2 Keys?


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> What is the price for TF2 Keys?
> 
> Is it equal value of Dota 2 Keys?



TF2 is free.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Not the game key. I am talking about Treasure/chest key.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i think they are almost equal. maybe 9:10 for dota2:tf2.   check the trading forums.

seems like this is the worst community update ever shipped by valve. total money grab.


----------



## iittopper (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Downloading arkham city goty ( 17.5 gb) , after 2 GB download , i closed my pc , now it started downloading again from beginning . i can see the downloaded file in my HDD . Any way to resume from where i left ?


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



iittopper said:


> Downloading arkham city goty ( 17.5 gb) , after 2 GB download , i closed my pc , now it started downloading again from beginning . i can see the downloaded file in my HDD . Any way to resume from where i left ?



Something like this rarely happens. It usually shows that it is downloading from the beginning, but after sometime, it will resume from where it left off. Just keep downloading and it will be fine.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any1 have a couple of extra trading cards beta invites?


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am having a problem while trying to use the same steam folder in two OSes. I guess, some might help.

So I have Steam installed in Win 7. I wanted to run Portal 2, in XP, so that I get better FPS (I have a mediocre PC, as of now). So I went to XP and created a symlink of the steam folder of Win 7 in XP's program files. (You can think of symlink as just copying the steam directory of Win 7 to XP). Then I launched Steam. Some games plays well. But Portal 2 crashes after the initial loading part. 

Is there some other requirement that I need to fulfill, to play Portal 2 on XP? I have updated catalyst drivers and steam. Any ideas?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think portal 2 uses some shared files with other source games.  try copy pasting the portal 2 folder and steamapps/your username/ folder into respective locations in steam installation in win xp. or just create backup of portal 2 in win 7 and extract the backup in xp.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, since I have just created Symlink, so Steam folder has exact same replica in XP, as it is in Windows 7. And I can't really do "Backup and restore" since, Portal 2 is 11.3 Gigs, and there is not enough space on the partition where XP is installed.

I guess, I will have to just play it on Win 7, after lowering some eye candy maybe. Thanks though.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 30, 2013)

If you want to only play portal 2 in win xp, no need to create replica of your entire steam folder. Install steam in win xp. Then copy the portal 2 folder from win7 Program files\steam\steamapps directory to your Windows XP Program Files\Steam\Steamapp folder . Then when you run the game from xp, first it will verify all the files. And if any extra files needed for xp, it will download. 


For your case i guess it is because of win xp and win 7 uses different location for my documents, app data etc. So when u are trying to run the win 7 instln from xp, it will look for win 7 folder structure.


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Logitech is giving away free copies of Defense Grid: The Awakening on facebook. *www.facebook.com/logitechgaming?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Vignesh B (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Logitech is giving away free copies of Defense Grid: The Awakening on facebook. *www.facebook.com/logitechgaming?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


Thanks for  sharing.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ahem ........ ahem......
*i.imgur.com/pTPQwew.png?1
HOLY ****!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

oh well I missed the code giveaway again


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Look at peak download speed serious steam bug


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^  well I have a peak down load speed over 56MBps  screenshot


----------



## aaruni (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> oh well I missed the code giveaway again



me too :'(


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@gt0gagan.. that's a common bug. 

@who got defence grid . download it immediately. it's awesome! one of my most played games...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Err... a $19 game would translate to me paying almost ₹1K?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... a $19 game would translate to me paying almost ₹1K?


Correct!
Rs. 1074.83 to be exact.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Be sure to get BTTF game on Humble Bundle Weekly sale! Just 5 days left! 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/174431-get-bttf-humble-bundle-weekly-d-also-walking-dead.html



arijitsinha said:


> If you want to only play portal 2 in win xp, no need to create replica of your entire steam folder. Install steam in win xp. Then copy the portal 2 folder from win7 Program files\steam\steamapps directory to your Windows XP Program Files\Steam\Steamapp folder . Then when you run the game from xp, first it will verify all the files. And if any extra files needed for xp, it will download.
> 
> For your case i guess it is because of win xp and win 7 uses different location for my documents, app data etc. So when u are trying to run the win 7 instln from xp, it will look for win 7 folder structure.



I tried copying just the Portal 2 folder from Win 7 to XP. It did detect the folder, but still started to d/w entire 6 gigs from scratch. I though it was #Epic fail. Before I restarted PC. After which, it picked up the folder again, and after downloading some files, game was ready to play! 
So thanks for giving that idea.

(I actually, make a symlink of just the portal 2 folder and not the entire steam this time!)

*Lesson Learnt:* Copying entire Steam directory from Win 7 to XP doesn't work.  But copying just the games does. FTW!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Does *The Orange Box* include *Half Life 1 and Portal 2?* I am thinking to buy it from FK. or shall I wait for steam summer sale??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

why steam behaves like this, downloading in pieces  
*i.imgur.com/fr6IiWi.png


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Does *The Orange Box* include *Half Life 1 and Portal 2?* I am thinking to buy it from FK. or shall I wait for steam summer sale??



It has Half Life 2 and Portal 1. Opposite of what you want.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why steam behaves like this, downloading in pieces
> *i.imgur.com/fr6IiWi.png


Even mine is like that. Most of the people I've seen have their downloads going like that in steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ For me, it is working just fine. Downloads at around 200 Kb/s avg.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Even I get consistent speeds of around 450 KB/s. But certain games download staggeringly _at certain times_. Perhaps a(n) server overload issue.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Only time i got speeds like that, is post FUP.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Only time i got speeds like that, is post FUP.


Upgrade your broadband plan! 
Post FUP, speed hikes are great. Feels like proper broadband 
That is a completely different issue that normal post FUP speed is horrible. Even watching videos in youtube becomes a pain.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Post FUP, i am getting 512Kb/s. Which is quite ok. I am going to get Reliance in a couple of months. 2MB u/l for 750 Rs. No FUP ****.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Post FUP, i am getting 512Kb/s. Which is quite ok. I am going to get Reliance in a couple of months. 2MB u/l for 750 Rs. No FUP ****.


Even I get 512 KB/s after FUP. But its just about enough to browse. In that speed videos at only 240p work with without buffering! 
Those thunder plans from Reliance seem quite good. But no reliance broadband here.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Post FUP, i am getting 512Kb/s. Which is quite ok. I am going to get Reliance in a couple of months. 2MB u/l for 750 Rs. No FUP ****.


How's their service? Better than BSNL? And how are the gaming pings? 

In comparison to reliance, BSNL has utterly retarded plans as well as service. Pings are nowadays going upto 300ms for Indian servers during the day. Thinking about changing to reliance but I didn't have a good experience with them when I wanted to apply for a connection.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well giving away a copy of Oil Rush, so incase you guys haven't entered check this: Oil Rush Giveaway[Steam] | Karan's Blog


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone else have inconsistent downloads like this? I have always had this problem with steam for the past year or so (can't remember) with every game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^
Having it since long time. I don't pay much attention to it. I have it with just about every game which is large in size.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey people...
Today i took my old Orange Box and thought of playing Episode One and Episode Two all over again..
But  when i install all i am getting is update page. I mean like, i spent like 700 bucks for what? to download games?? If i wanted to spend my Bandwidth to get games,  i will got to p*****bay !! why would i spend 700 bucks and spend hundreds of gigs of my bandwidth  for downloading games..
*What was in the 2 Discs that came in the ORANGE BOX?? STEAM SETUP? Where the F are the F'ing GAMES!!! *
I swear to God if i dont get to play my Half Life games without wasting my 10GB bandwidth limit ill never ever buy original games again.
Can anyone help me out here.. how can i play those Half Life games? I payed 700 bucks I WANT TO PLAY MY GAME without wasting my 10GB bandwidth limit.
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5634/6tq.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ If you have Disc, then install from Disc, copy the installed folder to <Steam Folder>\common\steamApps folder. Then install from Steam, it will recognize the installed files, so it will not download and install the game.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Hey people...
> Today i took my old Orange Box and thought of playing Episode One and Episode Two all over again..
> But  when i install all i am getting is update page. I mean like, i spent like 700 bucks for what? to download games?? If i wanted to spend my Bandwidth to get games,  i will got to p*****bay !! why would i spend 700 bucks and spend hundreds of gigs of my bandwidth  for downloading games..
> *What was in the 2 Discs that came in the ORANGE BOX?? STEAM SETUP? Where the F are the F'ing GAMES!!! *
> ...



The orange box was released in 2007. 5-6 years later you expect that the game won't need updates?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yea, mostly updated will not take much bandwidth. Around 200-500MB max.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> Yea, mostly updated will not take much bandwidth. Around 200-500MB max.



heh, try left 4dead2, you will have to download additional 6gb[2yrs ago], now 8GB extra after installing from the disc

reason: extra new campaigns have been added increasing game size on disk


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even when I use Steam Backup facility, restoring the game still requires additional download, even for games who don't have any additional content/patches etc. Something, somewhere is seriously wrong.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I never faced such issues, Skud.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Gollum said:


> heh, try left 4dead2, you will have to download additional 6gb[2yrs ago], now 8GB extra after installing from the disc
> 
> reason: extra new campaigns have been added increasing game size on disk



Apart from that they have changed the way the data is stored on the HDD. So the disc install is virtually useless now.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ty furious gamer, I shall try that


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@mikael_schiffer

that's the main purpose of steam, seamless updates. 
your disc contains 6 year old files, the game received many updates since. 

and as Extreme gamer said most of the games are converted to new content system on steam. any retail disc that's on old content system is mostly useless.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Cant I just play the old version right away?  Lets say Half Life Ep 1 its a prequel to Ep 2 so what is there to update.  And while installing from disc 1 it started downloading updates and it hasnt asked for Disc 2 yet.  Dammit after Disc 2 they r gnna ask for more updates.  I just wanna play Half Life series the way it was 7 yrs ago I dnt want no friggin updates


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Cant I just play the old version right away?  Lets say Half Life Ep 1 its a prequel to Ep 2 so what is there to update.  And while installing from disc 1 it started downloading updates and it hasnt asked for Disc 2 yet.  Dammit after Disc 2 they r gnna ask for more updates.  I just wanna play Half Life series the way it was 7 yrs ago I dnt want no friggin updates


Even 7 years ago, Steam was needed to play Half Life 2.

The game has been updated several times after the retail game DVD was manufactured. Even the format of how game data is stored on PC is changed. Retail DVD is useless. You'll have to download or find someone who has updated Steam back-ups for this game.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



mikael_schiffer said:


> Cant I just play the old version right away?  Lets say Half Life Ep 1 its a prequel to Ep 2 so what is there to update.  And while installing from disc 1 it started downloading updates and it hasnt asked for Disc 2 yet.  Dammit after Disc 2 they r gnna ask for more updates.  I just wanna play Half Life series the way it was 7 yrs ago I dnt want no friggin updates


Try this, Hitman: Absolution (Games, PC) Review by Pranav | Flipkart.com


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Anyone else have inconsistent downloads like this? I have always had this problem with steam for the past year or so (can't remember) with every game.



that's not a problem. it's something related to steam pipe delivery system. steam does a lot of disc work in background after a chunk of download.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Back to piracy i guess .... I can buy my games but I aint putting myself up to this sh! t  I will leave original games for xbox360


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'll never understand how you guys have such strange problems. Been using Steam for 2 years now more or less flawlessly(without many issues)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> I'll never understand how you guys have such strange problems. Been using Steam for 2 years now more or less flawlessly(without many issues)



well what mikael_schiffer is complaining is always a issue with steam. they should give an option to opt out of updates for single player games.  it ain't a problem for some of us but for those who have pitiable fup limits, it's understandable. 

also mikael_schiffer, you may have had better luck with any other games other than valve games, they are notorious for pushing trivial updates.


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Same here. Steam is buggy. In reply to thetechfreak I mean.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I won't be surprised if my TF2 download goes back to 0/6.4GB today


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I won't be surprised if my TF2 download goes back to 0/6.4GB today



That usually happens when game is updated overnight by Valve. Happened with me many times.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I won't be surprised if my TF2 download goes back to 0/6.4GB today


I'm at 70%, hoping that doesn't happen..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is there any tower defense multiplayer game?


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nuclear Dawn? Sanctum?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys i am noob with STEAM and its already blowing steams up my head with all its update problems.
So, umm can anyone tell me how i can advertise my STEAM ID here so that u all can ADD me and INVITE me to your groups


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Is there any tower defense multiplayer game?


sanctum series, dungeon defenders, orcs must die 2..



mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys i am noob with STEAM and its already blowing steams up my head with all its update problems.
> So, umm can anyone tell me how i can advertise my STEAM ID here so that u all can ADD me and INVITE me to your groups



go to edit profile and set up a custom url for your steam profile
it should look like www.steamcommunity.com/id/<your steam id>


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah pretty much a steam noob myself. But did the above and now its done.

Add me people. My id is MultiSapman.

And also been wondering about some thing. For example,say Remember Me is 59.99 USD in steam. Its 999 here on flipkart(Yeah I know we get the cheaper version). My question is if I buy the game from steam,do I have to pay the equivalent amount of 59.99 USD in rupees? :O Thats quite a lot actually. Well over 3k.
Bit confused about this.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Yeah pretty much a steam noob myself. But did the above and now its done.
> 
> Add me people. My id is MultiSapman.
> 
> ...



yes, you have to pay 59.99$
just buy from flipkart and if it's a steamworks game, you can activate the cd key on your steam account.

btw i have same laptop as yours. 
desktop different though.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ But that doesn't make any sense whatsoever.  I mean we Indians get a cheaper version of the game because of paper/cardboard box and cheaper product manufacturing process etc,but the game itself remains the same. And since steam is an online distribution service, doesn't it make sense for them to offer a game at the equivalent market price/lower than that of that region? They don't have to deal with disc production and distribution etc. Otherwise there is no benefit unless the steam sales occur.
I mean a guy in India can buy a game for Rs.999 in the market and has to pay 3k to get the game from steam?  Where's the logic in that? Surely portability doesn't cost an extra 2k  Especially when you can buy the Rs.999 version and activate it on steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What is your point? The game you buy from FK, you can activate on steam and is same compare to the $59.99 games. We get the games cheaper because it is regional pricing. The industry decided that if they sell the game at cheaper price here, it will sell more, if they doesnot reduce the price lets assume 10 guy will buy this game, but when they reduce the price the number of buyer will increase, maybe 100-200. $20 X 100 allways greater than $60 X 10 that is the reason maybe.

Some games like battle.net games, Guild wars 2 doesnot offer regional pricing.

Anyway the prices gradually fall in steam. And they start offering discount after 6-8 months of game release. And in sales the games become cheaper than FK.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well if we had separate storefront on steam for India, we could have got subsidized prices like Russian and Brazilian steam stores. sadly we don't. there's no point in buying from steam if our retail prices are lower.. except that many indie games are not available in retail and steam is only choice. hope one day we get a separate store on steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> well if we had separate storefront on steam for India, we could have got subsidized prices like Russian and Brazilian steam stores. sadly we don't. there' no point in buying from steam if our retail prices are lower.. except that many indie games are not available in retail and steam is only choice. hope one day we get a separate store on steam.



There will not be any. Because of steam game trade. Everyone will buy game as gift at 1000 Rs and trade it with others @ $40-$50.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> There will not be any. Because of steam game trade. Everyone will buy game as gift at 1000 Rs and trade it with others @ $40-$50.


Russia and Brazil have separate steam storefronts with subsidized prices already.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@arijitsinha My point was precisely that. The lack of a steam-india kind of service.  And yes I mentioned why we get lower priced physical copies of the games. And I also mentioned that steam sales are the only thing which make sense here as steam offers some really great discounts,offers,trades etc. What I mean is it would be great if steam provides us with games in accordance with regional prices. Just that it would be easier to get games in that case if we get games at the same regional price as the physical copies during a game launch. After that there are always the discounts.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Especially when you can buy the Rs.999 version and activate it on steam.



not every retail game can be activated on steam.
*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My TF2 download reseted again  it was 1.1GB/6.4GB yesterday today it is 0GB/6.4GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> My TF2 download reseted again  it was 1.1GB/6.4GB yesterday today it is 0GB/6.4GB



there was an update today


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there was an update today


I had to download only 11mb


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> I had to download only 11mb



ya it was that much only, but due to updates download resets afaik.
yesterday it was 40mb or so i think.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> I had to download only 11mb



But that 11 Mb bought my 1.1 GB download to 0 GB.

Curse this satanic company know as valve.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^never faced such scenario


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> But that 11 Mb bought my 1.1 GB download to 0 GB.
> 
> Curse this satanic company know as valve.


Meh. You don't even try to understand. 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there was an update today


 This is the thing. 

Download as fast as you can else your download will keep rebooting for the rest if the year.



BTW I sold all my Steam Trading cards in the market and my Steam wallet has $8.24 now


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> But that 11 Mb bought my 1.1 GB download to 0 GB.
> 
> Curse this satanic company know as valve.



Curse your ancient 64 kbps connection. That's to blame.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Curse your ancient 64 k*B*ps connection. That's to blame.



Corrected.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Have a few questions. Once I redeem a code and install and play a game on steam,can I still trade that game with another person?

And also when do steam sales start and what are the average prices of the games during the sales?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Have a few questions. Once I redeem a code and install and play a game on steam,can I still trade that game with another person?



no u cant trade a game when its in your library. 
u can only trade a game which is in your inventory.
and retail games cant be put in inventory, only digital purchase can be.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Didn't really get you  How can I get a game in my inventory without it being in my library?? 

:noob alert: -_-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> ^ Didn't really get you  How can I get a game in my inventory without it being in my library??
> 
> :noob alert: -_-



when u buy a game from steam store, u get 2 options, library or inventory.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> ^ Didn't really get you  How can I get a game in my inventory without it being in my library??
> 
> :noob alert: -_-


Inventory and library is different. 

Think of it like this, your inventory is a shop. You can either trade or gift the items you have in your inventory (shop) to others. Or you can bring home for your personal use. Your home being your library.

You only get games into your inventory when you buy from steam store page and use the gift option. Unless it gets directly into your library.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Okay got it(I think). So basically if I buy a game during the steam sales,I'll have to choose whether to place it in the inventory or in my library and proceed accordingly.

When do the steam sales start btw? And what kind of prices are offered in the sales(a general idea will do)?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Okay got it(I think). So basically if I buy a game during the steam sales,I'll have to choose whether to place it in the inventory or in my library and proceed accordingly.
> 
> When do the steam sales start btw? And what kind of prices are offered in the sales(a general idea will do)?



Games are discounted to about 50-75% for old games.

If the game is new/popular then max it will go down to 50% discount eg what Skyrim was last year.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Okay thanks for all the info people


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Okay thanks for all the info people



Also, keep an eye on Humble Bundles. (Also weekly). You get good games at throw away prices, along with their steam keys.


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> Also, keep an eye on Humble Bundles. (Also weekly). You get good games at throw away prices, along with their steam keys.


Don't be a cheapskate. Pay full prices for games. Support the developers. Hail Vyom.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Krow said:


> Don't be a cheapskate. Pay full prices for games. Support the developers. Hail Vyom.



Hail me? 
I buy "almost" all HiBs, at price always above the average. I promoted BTTF bundle on my fb page too, distributing four bundles in the form of contest.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^
Humble Bundle's are usually above $100 at full price, but average is around $5. You didn't even buy FEZ when it was at pre-order($8.99 was a great price). Humble Bundle's are more like throw away prices where mostly older but great Indie games come.


----------



## Krow (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> Hail me?
> I buy "almost" all HiBs, at price always above the average. I promoted BTTF bundle on my fb page too, distributing four bundles in the form of contest.



$10 for 8 games is a rip-off. Pay full price. Hail Vyom.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

lol vyom being trolled


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> lol vyom being trolled


That's not trolling buddy. That's krow messing with vyom


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*i.imgur.com/Ldhv8LS.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ i don't know how they will execute this but it's going to be a blow to consoles if game sharing comes to steam.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> That's not trolling buddy. That's krow messing with vyom



No one messes with Vyom.. 



Spoiler



So, its good if someone does.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/Ldhv8LS.png



I was wondering _when_ Valve was gonna take that step 

I hate it when my brother and I can't play the same games because of different accounts


----------



## vrk (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

my steam is not working now ... maybe because of update of it...

steam Client Boots trapper not responding ...pu dekcuf

suggestions asap

deleted latest updates and tried again but the same thing..... what to do.....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@vrk Try these in order

1. make sure you have enough bandwidth allocated to steam during steam startup. 
2. rename clientregistry.bob in steam folder and try starting steam. let it update.
3. delete everything in steam folder except steam.exe and steamapps folder. run steam.exe


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Summer Sale Will Probably Start Tomorrow | WebProNews

Steam Summer Sale 2013 Starts Tomorrow, July 4, According to New Bundles


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Steam Summer Sale Will Probably Start Tomorrow | WebProNews
> 
> Steam Summer Sale 2013 Starts Tomorrow, July 4, According to New Bundles


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah, it has been starting on Thursday for the past few years, so it's probable that they will follow the same suite.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



sygeek said:


> Yeah, it has been starting on Thursday for the past few years, so it's probable that they will follow the same suite.



It is also the 4th of July tomorrow.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



baccilus said:


> It is also the 4th of July tomorrow.


I realised that..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

no way.. toki tori 2+ release is on 11th.. 
probably the sale will start on 11th or 12th. 11th if they wanna follow the Thursday sentiment.

who knows.. let's check the store tomorrow..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

For those who are having issue with Debit Card purchasing from steam store, this might help. Though the cost is a little extra.

Steam Wallet Card (US)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Summer Sale 11th July Confirmed

*i.imgur.com/UM7RXpQ.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys, I've installed steam on my PC and successfully logged in. I ran it a few days back, but now its not openning. its stuck at "connecting account..." screen. I can see in the Resource Monitor that its downloading something, but when it first starts, it searches for updates ans days no update available. I have lots of steam games waiting to be installed but I just cannot start the Steam client. Please suggest a solution.

I dont have broadband, just a 2G connection.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Hey guys, I've installed steam on my PC and successfully logged in. I ran it a few days back, but now its not openning. its stuck at "connecting account..." screen. I can see in the Resource Monitor that its downloading something, but when it first starts, it searches for updates ans days no update available. I have lots of steam games waiting to be installed but I just cannot start the Steam client. Please suggest a solution.
> 
> I dont have broadband, just a 2G connection.



Simple. Get a broadband.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

it does use some bandwidth while connecting.. minimum of 256kbps is recommended for quick start.. else it may take too long or get stuck while logging in.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Even on a 512kbps connection, it takes around a minute to connect. 
Btw what does it do for consuming so much bandwidth just to log in?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i guess ownership checks, installation checks, friends online, friends status, inventory check, pending invites and events etc.. 
just checked now and it took exactly 9 secs for me on 512kbps..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Sucks...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Wait let me find a scapegoat, oh it is BSNL at fault.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I'm on bsnl too now.. 512kbps.. <10 secs for steam startup..
try these two steps..

*1. See if the automatic detection box in lan settings is checked. Uncheck it.*

*i.imgur.com/05HaIAE.png

*2. Delete everything in the highlighted folders.. you may even add those to automatic cleanup in ccleaner.*

*i.imgur.com/52Afatc.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Thanks a lot. The second step solved the issue. Now the starting time is around 10 secs.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

glad it helped.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam sale starts tomorrow/


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vignesh B said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot. The second step solved the issue. Now the starting time is around 10 secs.



The first one will boost the performance of steam browser. Load any webpage in that browser now. And see the magic. 



Piyush said:


> steam sale starts tomorrow/



I found a way to get the games cheaper. Trade with russians. 

I got HL Complete arount $6(in russian store it is $4.5), where our price is $10.

Till date we abused them in Dota 2, but now I think I have to make some russian friends 

But be carefull of the region lockings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ If Steam detects too much of cross region gifting then your friend will have his Steam profile permanently banned


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> ^^ If Steam detects too much of cross region gifting then your friend will have his Steam profile permanently banned



Is it? There are many russian people trade on reddit, I guess per day they trade around 40-50 games. I have not seen anyone reported a ban or something.


----------



## Shah (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Is it? There are many russian people trade on reddit, I guess per day they trade around 40-50 games. I have not seen anyone reported a ban or something.



Read this year old article Steam proves we don’t own the games we buy | Games | Geek.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*How to decide, if you need to buy a game from steam from sale?*



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q71/993327_552945064760749_1311803435_n.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

KF wid Steam treading Cards 

Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Trading Cards Group


----------



## iittopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam wallet code available nextworld.in: Search

lollzz at pricing


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



iittopper said:


> Steam wallet code available nextworld.in: Search
> 
> lollzz at pricing



wtf?? 79 Rs per dollar. Master of overprice.


*Can I store a game in inventory which is send to my via gift(not trading window)?*


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey do we need a minimum speed to download games in steam? My DOTA 2 download is stuck at 3.3/3.5 GB  my Data card interference shows that i have downloaded 110+ MB since i started the download at 3.3 GB

Edit : I found on google that stucking of downloads is a common problem in steam with no proper solution 
Anyone else had similar experience ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Niilesh said:


> Hey do we need a minimum speed to download games in steam? My DOTA 2 download is stuck at 3.3/3.5 GB  my Data card interference shows that i have downloaded 110+ MB since i started the download at 3.3 GB
> 
> Edit : I found on google that stucking of downloads is a common problem in steam with no proper solution
> Anyone else had similar experience ?



try verifying cache files in game properties.

*i.imgur.com/7E2dt3w.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Some EXP tweaks to the Game collector badge:

Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Trading Cards Group


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I get this everytime I start my PC. Even when there are no updates for Steam. I dont remember arriving it before everytime.
Is this normal? 

*i.minus.com/jbs6wIOhG93ehl.jpg

It remains there for a min. After which steam opens.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> I get this everytime I start my PC. Even when there are no updates for Steam. I dont remember arriving it before everytime.
> Is this normal?
> 
> *i.minus.com/jbs6wIOhG93ehl.jpg
> ...



I'm getting this for the past week too, in windows. Not so in Ubuntu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Vyom it happens if Steam is closed directly without clicking "exit".
Do an experiment: 

Keep Steam running, directly turn off the PC. The next time you run it you'll see this.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@thetechfreak : but when I click "Shut Down" in windows, shouldn't it close all active programs, then shut down, instead of just a power off ?

@thetechfreak : but when I click "Shut Down" in windows, shouldn't it close all active programs, then shut down, instead of just a power off ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom it happens if Steam is closed directly without clicking "exit".
> Do an experiment:
> 
> Keep Steam running, directly turn off the PC. The next time you run it you'll see this.



Today I learned,

Steam have a Exit Option.

Never used it, or search for it. lol


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom it happens if Steam is closed directly without clicking "exit".
> Do an experiment:
> Keep Steam running, directly turn off the PC. The next time you run it you'll see this.



Well, I have enabled Fast shutdown on my PC. So what it does is that, while shutting down the PC, it ask from me to "Force close" the running apps if those are taking too much time to close.
And I simply say, "YES". 

So you maybe true. But my PC would take forever if I grant it its own sweet time to shut down. So I guess I can live with it. :/

Anyway, I guess my new Core i5 processor can make my PC a *bit* faster!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Aaruni no. Some are forced closed. Sometimes Steam cloud sync isn't complete and hence you have the problem. 

@Vyom I use Windows 7 and my PC powers off within 10s. Is 10s too much for a proper shutdown?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom I use Windows 7 and my PC powers off within 10s. Is 10s too much for a proper shutdown?



You failed to take into account your PC specs. You cant really compare your PC with my E350n based PC. Mine just stucks on "Waiting for applications to close". Plus I have Server 2008 R2, not Win 7, so it has more services to stop. And sometimes it takes ages.
Hence I have enabled fast shutdown.

Anyway, enough offtopic discussion. You can continue discussing over IRC, if you want.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys,is there any way I can use my sbi maestro debit card to work with steam ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vishalgamer1 said:


> Hey guys,is there any way I can use my sbi maestro debit card to work with steam ?



Welcome to the club bro. Maestro cards don't work for ****. I have a Citibank maestro debit card, I know. Better to get a credit card, no hassles.

Edit: Certain Visa or MasterCard debit cards do work though. Check if your bank provides them.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Welcome to the club bro. Maestro cards don't work for ****. I have a Citibank maestro debit card, I know. Better to get a credit card, no hassles.
> 
> Edit: Certain Visa or MasterCard debit cards do work though. Check if your bank provides them.



Sad   My dad won't give me a credit card  Anyother site which sells steam keys and accept Sbi debit card ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Debit Cards i tested and working in Steam : Canara Bank, Bank of Baroda, AXIS, HDFC (All VISA Cards)


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Mention whether Visa or MasterCard. Otherwise not meaningful.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

All of them are VISA.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone want to trade Songbird/Mechanized patriot/Handyman Steam Trading card for my Elizabeth STC?
I have 2 Elizabeth STC thats why


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^Bioshock Card? Check my inventory if I dont have Elizabeth and have one of the card you mentioned.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> ^Bioshock Card? Check my inventory if I dont have Elizabeth and have one of the card you mentioned.



Yep.You have 2 Songbird cards.


----------



## chris (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Cheap steam games

Welcome to Steam

Far Cry 3 for Rs. 500

NB: Only buy if you are russian. Why steam don't have custom price for india


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys i forgot my steam password, n there is no option to recover it 

Plz tell me how to recover or reset it??


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Guys i forgot my steam password, n there is no option to recover it
> 
> Plz tell me how to recover or reset it??



There is no option from the steam website, but you can reset your password from steam client.


----------



## Skud (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Finally, it's coming:-

Steam Family Sharing


----------



## sygeek (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Finally, it's coming:-
> 
> Steam Family Sharing


Oh my god, finally! Been waiting for this feature ever since I joined steam.


----------



## icebags (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

so, do we become family now ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Finally, it's coming:-
> 
> Steam Family Sharing



wow any1 wana share games with me.........??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i guess no one wants...........


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> i guess no one wants...........



It's not rolled out yet for BETA.. So wait....


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



icebags said:


> so, do we become family now ?



yeah sure!


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Tried launching "Saints Row The Third" from my steam library.It gave an error"Failed to start, missing executable".I did whatever was mentioned on the steam support site, but to no avail.Tried launching the game from the steamapps folder via all the three executables, but getting the same error.Disabled firewall, don't have any antivirus.Facing the same issue with Red Faction Armageddon.I got these games from the Humble THQ bundle around 8 months back.I have played the games for 1.5hrs each before.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@rock2702 : try verify game files ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> Tried launching "Saints Row The Third" from my steam library.It gave an error"Failed to start, missing executable".I did whatever was mentioned on the steam support site, but to no avail.Tried launching the game from the steamapps folder via all the three executables, but getting the same error.Disabled firewall, don't have any antivirus.Facing the same issue with Red Faction Armageddon.I got these games from the Humble THQ bundle around 8 months back.I have played the games for 1.5hrs each before.Any help would be appreciated.



So does the installation 8 months old? Some months back they change something in the game file's structure, so that I had to redownload the entire game. Try do an integrity check.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> So does the installation 8 months old? Some months back they change something in the game file's structure, so that I had to redownload the entire game. Try do an integrity check.



steampipe ?


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> @rock2702 : try verify game files ?



Verified.No problems der.



arijitsinha said:


> So does the installation 8 months old? Some months back they change something in the game file's structure, so that I had to redownload the entire game. Try do an integrity check.



Yes, the installation is around 8 months old.Integrity check, as in verify the game cache? I did verify that and it showed 100 %.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Valve announces SteamOS.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Valve announces SteamOS.




*Downloadable soon. Free forever!*


----------



## Digital Fragger (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

gg steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Holy ****.. bye bye windows. The reason why I use windows is gaming. gtfo


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well, not all games have been ported yet. But certainly the doom of windows as future games will tend to be released on SteamOS only.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My ICICI debit card used to work fine on steam few months back.Today I tried adding some funds to my steam wallet but I am getting an error saying"Payment declined by the bank".It works fine of Google Play Store.Why is it happening?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rock2702 said:


> My ICICI debit card used to work fine on steam few months back.Today I tried adding some funds to my steam wallet but I am getting an error saying"Payment declined by the bank".It works fine of Google Play Store.Why is it happening?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Some help here...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam announces SteamController : Steam Controller


----------



## icebags (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ looks futuristic. gonna cost heck of a lot.


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Finally I can download games while playing at a different PC from my alt account. Good one.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got access to the steam family sharing beta. Anyone else have started using it? I am not getting head and tail of it.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Same here. I got family sharing beta access too.
But dont know how to do that? 

This guide: *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3784-QLBM-5731 is of no use. And I cant see any option to share games on steam client. And it updated just today. :/


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got some idea, and it will be useless for me. Suppose you want to share your games with me, you have to access my pc(either come to my place or using teamviewer), login into steam using your own id, and then in settings add a authorization of my pc. After that I will be able to access your games.

You cannot specify games, your entire library will be shared.

Once you start playing any games, I will not be able to play any games of yours', and if I am already playing, I will be kicked out.

@vyom, opt in for beta first :- Link


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> @vyom, opt in for beta first :- Link



Well, I even enabled "Beta Participation" from Steam settings. Still no option to do family sharing.


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If your client is updated, you will get the option to authorize devices for family sharing in the settings. Not much use, as your whole library will be shared rather than individual games, so 2 members of the family can't access the same library at the same time. This basically beats the purpose of sharing. 

For me, its like this: I play at my gaming PC, while downloading with my alt account at the other PC.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/7843/wgd.png

So Price of individual games 17.47$ and Bundle Costs 19.99$


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys I have just purchased Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition from Steam. Now the thing is that I already have a SKIDROW ISO file for the same, so I don't want to download the whole game again. Is there anyway I can use that ISO file to install the game.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Guys I have just purchased Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition from Steam. Now the thing is that I already have a SKIDROW ISO file for the same, so I don't want to download the whole game again. Is there anyway I can use that ISO file to install the game.



Copy the "Ahem" folder to steamapps/common   it wll just download 500mb or something more

And be sure,first start the download for a min or 2.
Then,copy the game folder-*NOTE:Make sure the game name and folder name is exactly the same*.
Lol I suffered when I copied *borderlands 2(*ahem) to steamapps as* boderlands *And I was wondering why is steam download the whole game


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^This, but dont start the download.... After the copy completes. Then only start the download.

Googling will tell you the folder name in steamapp folder.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Today i saw skud's Steam profile. Almost 300 games! ! Holyshit!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dashing.sujay said:


> Today i saw skud's Steam profile. Almost 300 games! ! Holyshit!



640 games to be precise. 
307 DLCs.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Guys I have just purchased Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition from Steam. Now the thing is that I already have a SKIDROW ISO file for the same, so I don't want to download the whole game again. Is there anyway I can use that ISO file to install the game.



Pirated talks are not allowed on the forums. Please USE PM/Steam chat for it. [Just read the rules ]


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ACidBaseD said:


> Pirated talks are not allowed on the forums. Please USE PM/Steam chat for it. [Just read the rules ]



Well I guess I know the rules. I have been using the forum for quite long time. I was asking if I can use that ISO file to install the game because downloading 18GB on a 512kbps connection is pain in the @ss so I don't think I did anything wrong. I have already paid developers, what does it matter if I install it using steam or a ISO file.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No, you can't use that ISO to integrate the game with Steam.

Steam handles game installations differently.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Well I guess I know the rules. I have been using the forum for quite long time. I was asking if I can use that ISO file to install the game because downloading 18GB on a 512kbps connection is pain in the @ss so I don't think I did anything wrong. I have already paid developers, what does it matter if I install it using steam or a ISO file.



Well, you can install the game from the iso and then copy the files to the steam install folder and update. But I don't think that would help since a large portion might still need to be downloaded, depending upon the updates since the game released and what's not included in the iso. Better to be safe and download via Steam.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> No, you can't use that ISO to integrate the game with Steam.
> 
> Steam handles game installations differently.



I have done it and it works,you just need to install from the ISO


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



theserpent said:


> Copy the "Ahem" folder to steamapps/common   it wll just download 500mb or something more
> 
> And be sure,first start the download for a min or 2.
> Then,copy the game folder-*NOTE:Make sure the game name and folder name is exactly the same*.
> Lol I suffered when I copied *borderlands 2(*ahem) to steamapps as* boderlands *And I was wondering why is steam download the whole game


I can confirm , that this method works .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> No, you can't use that ISO to integrate the game with Steam.
> 
> Steam handles game installations differently.



Well I installed the game to a location copied all the files to Steam installtion folder and then started the downloaded and t just downloaded 600MB and not 17.3 GB.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, you can install the game from the iso and then copy the files to the steam install folder and update. But I don't think that would help since a large portion might still need to be downloaded, depending upon the updates since the game released and what's not included in the iso. Better to be safe and download via Steam.


Buddy its 17.3 GB which is a real pain when you have already downloaded nearly 19 GB for the very same game.


theserpent said:


> I have done it and it works,you just need to install from the ISO





iittopper said:


> I can confirm , that this method works .



Yes it worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

guys, anyone here uses SBI card for making steam payments (or any web money accounts ) ?

I tried my arse off to get that card only to learn that the bank doesnt allows overseas transactions with the card I have (even though its written debit card with VISA logo ) 

Any help would be appreciated 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NVM, I googled this issue and cam across this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well I usually ask someone to buy the game for me and I pay them afterwords. 

So far TDF members have trusted me enough to buy game I want and I hope that they will continue.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Well I usually ask someone to buy the game for me and I pay them afterwords.
> 
> So far TDF members have trusted me enough to buy game I want and I hope that they will continue.



Thats not the problem, I too got many games  from friend / tdf members helping me out. The thing is I wanna stop that now.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> The thing is I wanna stop that now.



Same here


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Thats not the problem, I too got many games  from friend / tdf members helping me out. The thing is I wanna stop that now.



I also want that but unable to do. Hell I created a Paypal account just for that but that damn account won't take any money from my Debit Card.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^did u guys try entropay??? I think it works.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^did u guys try entropay??? I think it works.



No I haven't tried it yet. Will try now, thanks.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> I also want that but unable to do. Hell I created a Paypal account just for that but that damn account won't take any money from my Debit Card.



Actually i dont even have a bank account . Though i will get one hopefully by this month . I have yet to give @arjit money for humble bundle he bought for me . And whenever i go to bank/cyber cafe they take extra rs 100/150 charge even if i have to deposit 50 rs which sucks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



iittopper said:


> Actually i dont even have a bank account . Though i will get one hopefully by this month . I have yet to give @arjit money for humble bundle he bought from me . And whenver i go to bank/cyber cafe they take extra rs 100/150 charge even if i have to deposit 50 rs which sucks



I have 2 accounts but both are mastercard Debit cards and don't work in international shopping so have to rely on others to get the game for me.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^did u guys try entropay??? I think it works.


Just checked it to see if it works. Sadly it suffers from same problem


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Well I guess I know the rules. I have been using the forum for quite long time. I was asking if I can use that ISO file to install the game because downloading 18GB on a 512kbps connection is pain in the @ss so I don't think I did anything wrong. I have already paid developers, what does it matter if I install it using steam or a ISO file.



You misunderstood me lol. I wanted to say that i just read (past tense) the rules [I didnt tell you to read the rules (present tense)]


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ACidBaseD said:


> You misunderstood me lol. I wanted to say that i just read (past tense) the rules [I didnt tell you to read the rules (present tense)]



Its alright. No harm done.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Just checked it to see if it works. Sadly it suffers from same problem



It's working mate. i just purchased Batman arkham city GOTY


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> It's working mate. i just purchased Batman arkham city GOTY



from steam? which debit card are you using?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Use a credit card.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> from steam? which debit card are you using?



yes entropay is working with steam. just select visa as a card option and put your entropay details.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> yes entropay is working with steam. just select visa as a card option and put your entropay details.



Would it work for MasterCard ??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Would it work for MasterCard ??



yes u can add fund from any card i guess. and then use entropay VCC as Visa credit card.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> Use a credit card.



Dont have 1 as of now. Funny thing is I spent almost 3-4 months just to get this debit card.



nikku_hot123 said:


> yes entropay is working with steam. just select visa as a card option and put your entropay details.



I meant which bank debit card?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Dont have 1 as of now. Funny thing is I spent almost 3-4 months just to get this debit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant which bank debit card?



Piyush u need to add fund from any debit card to to entropay topup and u can use any debit card. BTW i used my Visa debit card.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Piyush u need to add fund from any debit card to to entropay topup and u can use any debit card. BTW i used my Visa debit card.



Ok, at first it said that "a problem with your DC/CC is preventing us from transferring money onto your visa card" 
then I tried by lowering the amount, reached the next step, where we have to enter the pin and acc no. But it said " currently this service is unavailable. We deeply apologize ..... " . So I can confirm it that the problem is at SBI side


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I added funds from icici visa debit card to my entropay vcc without any issues.Also added funds to my steam wallet using the entropay vcc.

For some strange reason, my ICICI visa  debit card is not working on steam anymore, hence created an entropay account to get VCC.

Btw, can I link this entropay VCC to my paypal account?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> yes u can add fund from any card i guess. and then use entropay VCC as Visa credit card.



Thanks. I would like to try that, if its working.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I have a State Bank of Hyderabad ATM cum Debit card (Maestro).
Does anyone know of a way I can use it to pay for steam games, or other online game purchases ?
I'm so pissed I cant get Arkham City GOTY on steam coz it wont accept my card


----------



## iittopper (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ use entropay ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

entropay asking for card expiry date and CVV which my card doesnt have


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



anaklusmos said:


> entropay asking for card expiry date and CVV which my card doesnt have



Yes. It's problem with SBI and it's associates bank. I guess SBI provides Virtual Credit card facility, so u check ur bank site or call customer care.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i did call them..... no support for a Virtual credit card and inorder to get a new card with VISA or Master Card, i'll have to make  new account ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Just curious,What skins do you guys use?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Just curious,What skins do you guys use?



None


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Bhargav said:


> None



you should try PixelVision(i use it)
or Steam Metro or Steam Enhanced,Apart from looking better that vanilla steam,they use less system resources,making steam slick and fast,rather that the slow,resource hog,always freezing default steam skin


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> you should try PixelVision(i use it)
> or Steam Metro or Steam Enhanced,Apart from looking better that vanilla steam,they use less system resources,making steam slick and fast,rather that the slow,resource hog,always freezing default steam skin



I can't select any Skin. Only Default Skin is there. How to get new Skins ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

This is a kind of directory for *most* of the steam skins Steam Skins - 2010 UI - Steam Users' Forums
1.Download the Skin
2.Drop the skin folder(like for pixelvision it is "PixelVision") here C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\skins


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hey guys I am getting frequent crashes on all stream valve games like Dota2,tf2, path of exile. Apart from these games everything seems run fine. I cannot play these games even for 10 minutes. I tried all solutions I got like setting affinity,  compatibility mode etc. 
OS = windows 8.1
System is in my siggy . 
Please help me guys


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Hey guys I am getting frequent crashes on all stream valve games like Dota2,tf2, path of exile. Apart from these games everything seems run fine. I cannot play these games even for 10 minutes. I tried all solutions I got like setting affinity,  compatibility mode etc.
> OS = windows 8.1
> System is in my siggy .
> Please help me guys



try updating ur Steam client. And opt out of betas


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^I have already updated steam,  and not using any betas.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Any error messages during crash? Steam shouldn't crash your game. Must be some other reason.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No error msg... Just crashes to desktop.


----------



## chris (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Look in event viewer.

Open Event Viewer


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got it... It's overclocking issue. Now made it stable. Thanks guys


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

guys i am having problem with steam, today when i tried to launch cs go it said that the product key was location specific and i m not in that location......... what to do i have purchased the game from flipkart.........


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Where are you right now? May be the ISP's IP might have pointed to some other location?(I don't know what i am talking about, but wanted to think in this dimension )


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My ICICI debit card too didn't work with steam...also my Entropay account was suspended and the reason they gave was that they suspected some malicious activity


----------



## iittopper (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> My ICICI debit card too didn't work with steam...also my Entropay account was suspended and the reason they gave was that they suspected some malicious activity



Weird because ICICI debit do work on steam , origin , amazon etc .

Edit - what do you want to purchase ? You can buy TF2 keys from any trusted indian guy and buy the game from reddit/steam trade .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Where are you right now? May be the ISP's IP might have pointed to some other location?(I don't know what i am talking about, but wanted to think in this dimension )



i didn't change isp but i moved to new location in same city..........
but i had played the game after moving here suddenly yesterday just like that they disabled my cs go...........

i never mad a direct purchase on steam cause i dont want my account info to be given to them like even minute info..........


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@gagan you're in the same country aren't you? If yes contact Steam support. Only they can help you in this case.


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone using debit card for steam


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

My Bank Of Baroda Visa debit card works well. Only that I need to enter the card number everytime I have to make a transaction. It won't work if I store the number.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Alok said:


> Anyone using debit card for steam





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My Bank Of Baroda Visa debit card works well. Only that I need to enter the card number everytime I have to make a transaction. It won't work if I store the number.



I hate goddamn steam.WTF does it mean you are in a different country. So this means that if tomorrow I go to a different country with my notebook I have to buy a new key for each of my games? Its like changing country code for your printer when you move to a new country to use new inks bought in the new region.(at least that is free)

This is BS!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

what...games don't run if the locale changes...wtf


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My Bank Of Baroda Visa debit card works well. Only that I need to enter the card number everytime I have to make a transaction. It won't work if I store the number.



Thanks mate ! And what is that street address ? Branch address or my address ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Your address.


btw anyone has discount coupons for HL 2: EP1 or HL2: EP 2? I just completed HL2 and it's one of the most brilliant games I've ever played.


----------



## icebags (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> i didn't change isp but i moved to new location in same city..........
> but i had played the game after moving here suddenly yesterday just like that they disabled my cs go...........
> 
> i never mad a direct purchase on steam cause i dont want my account info to be given to them like even minute info..........



u are probably given a new ip address range and steam did not take it positively. 

an weird thing happened to me like this, i was a regular to some gaming forum, one day when i tried to log in, it said my ip had been banned because of some bad behavior in forum. i guess they just blocked the bsnl dynamic ip range that i get assigned to because of some other guy's uncontrolled behaviour.

it was never lifted, so i started using mobile fone to browse the forum, lol.....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So one can't access his Library if he changes country ?? Whats the mean of digital games then ??


----------



## icebags (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ur facilities get restricted with steam, when u move to countries. so, contact steam support for this. but steam doesn't always explain their actions and take steps.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well that sucks :\ Games should be bound to an account only. Location shouldn't matter as long as the game has been purchased previously. :\

I guess they do this to stop trading for profit and all(people buying games for cheap in some country and selling them at cheaper rates at another country while making a profit). Unfortunate.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> So one can't access his Library if he changes country ?? Whats the mean of digital games then ??





Gollum said:


> I hate goddamn steam.WTF does it mean you are in a different country. So this means that if tomorrow I go to a different country with my notebook I have to buy a new key for each of my games? Its like changing country code for your printer when you move to a new country to use new inks bought in the new region.(at least that is free)
> 
> This is BS!


Everything works fine. Dunno what is the issue in gt0gagan's case. I've moved from Delhi to Bangalore and all games work fine - connected to Steam via three different ISPs within two days.

What you guys are assuming is only true for retail games. If you purchased CS:GO via retail, eg. *Nextworld.in* in India, only that won't work if you move to a different region, say USA. It will work if you are moving anywhere in your region - Kashmir to Kanyakumari. If you purchased CS:GO directly via Steam while being in India, it will work in every location on Earth. That's why I prefer buying directly from Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Everything works fine. Dunno what is the issue in gt0gagan's case. I've moved from Delhi to Bangalore and all games work fine - connected to Steam via three different ISPs within two days.
> 
> What you guys are assuming is only true for retail games. If you purchased CS:GO via retail, eg. *Nextworld.in* in India, only that won't work if you move to a different region, say USA. It will work if you are moving anywhere in your region - Kashmir to Kanyakumari. If you purchased CS:GO directly via Steam while being in India, it will work in every location on Earth. That's why I prefer buying directly from Steam.



I have only purchased BL2 GOTY from FK other than that all from Steam or Humble Bundle.

BTW you came back after a long time here.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ico said:


> Everything works fine. Dunno what is the issue in gt0gagan's case. I've moved from Delhi to Bangalore and all games work fine - connected to Steam via three different ISPs within two days.
> 
> What you guys are assuming is only true for retail games. If you purchased CS:GO via retail, eg. *Nextworld.in* in India, only that won't work if you move to a different region, say USA. It will work if you are moving anywhere in your region - Kashmir to Kanyakumari. *If you purchased CS:GO directly via Steam while being in India, it will work in every location on Earth. That's why I prefer buying directly from Steam*.



Accessing steam from different countries will lock your steam account. To unlock you need to provide proof (passport/visa). Thats what I heard from one of my firend. It is needed IMO, else they will not be able to punish buying steam games using VPN.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^What ?

Never happened to me. At most it asked me to enter the code sent to my email id as i was accessing steam from a different hardware. 2 step authetication.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Faun said:


> ^^What ?
> 
> Never happened to me. At most it asked me to enter the code sent to my email id as i was accessing steam from a different hardware. 2 step authetication.



That is Steam Guard, it is different. I was talking about different scenario. One guy's steam account got locked when he got posted to Russia, and after raising support ticket, they replied to provide scanned copy of visa to unlock the account.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

PJ: 



Spoiler



Valve said to that guy " Get out of here stalker"


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

WTH ??
I just got Witcher 1 EE and Witcher 2 EE in Steam without doing anything. I had bought those games on GOG but never on Steam so how did they came in my Steam Library. I checked my Entropay account, no amount deducted at all. How did I got these games ??

EDIT

NVM got it. They are free till Sunday. After that they will be removed from the account.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> That is Steam Guard, it is different. I was talking about different scenario. One guy's steam account got locked when he got posted to Russia, and after raising support ticket, they replied to provide scanned copy of visa to unlock the account.



Never happened to me. Probably Russia is an exception.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone who buys steam games with tf2 keys and needs them can contact me. I have about 239 keys to sell. 
Steam id - hd6950


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Tf2 keys?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> Tf2 keys?



yes tf2 keys


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I mean what are those ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> I mean what are those ?



Currency on Steam Trades.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Anyone who buys steam games with tf2 keys and needs them can contact me. I have about 239 keys to sell.
> Steam id - hd6950



Holy Sh!t 239 keys. How did ya got them ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Holy Sh!t 239 keys. How did ya got them ??



i like trading in tf2 items.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Oh... and what's the full form of tf2?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> Oh... and what's the full form of tf2?



team fortress 2


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Oh Yea that's what I was thinking... But it's a game right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> Oh Yea that's what I was thinking... But it's a game right?



yes, but its in game item called Mann. Co. Supply Crate Key is often used as currency to buy games through steam trading.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Okkk.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

@Jas add me on Steam. So you made a new ID? Anyways find me at *steamcommunity.com/id/wuodland


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



thetechfreak said:


> @Jas add me on Steam. So you made a new ID? Anyways find me at Steam Community :: wuodland



its my old id only. adding you again. 

and i am sorry for removing all of you guys sometime back. there was some problem on my side. sorry.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

add me too guys


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> add me too guys



done


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Anyone who buys steam games with tf2 keys and needs them can contact me. I have about 239 keys to sell.
> Steam id - hd6950



PM me the price per key.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Send you a Message on Steam....Check it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Witcher 2 has been added to my library...I didn't even buy it...n it also says one day left. What is it...is it given to me for free or just a trial?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> Witcher 2 has been added to my library...I didn't even buy it...n it also says one day left. What is it...is it given to me for free or just a trial?



Yeah its a weekend Deal don't bother.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I mean its allowing me to install...so after weekend it will be deleted is it?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> I mean its allowing me to install...so after weekend it will be deleted is it?



No it will ask you to purchase the game before you can play it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Actually guys my region problem for cs go solved long back...
They just told me to uncheck beta participation and the next time I restated it was solved....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> Actually guys my region problem for cs go solved long back...
> They just told me to uncheck beta participation and the next time I restated it was solved....



And that is why I never opt for Beta in Steam.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> And that is why I never opt for Beta in Steam.



Yeah, and every now and then there is an update, if you opt for beta.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Yeah, and every now and then there is an update, if you opt for beta.



I opted for Beta once but man the trouble and updates gave me headache so opted out of it.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys i hv stupid problem with steam
I completed dota 2 download at 2.5 gb and paused download and shutdown the laptop
Next day download started with 0% all over again

Same happened with Counter Strike GO

Download Starting all over again, that y i can't download any game


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tech0freak0 said:


> Guys i hv stupid problem with steam
> I completed dota 2 download at 2.5 gb and paused download and shutdown the laptop
> Next day download started with 0% all over again
> 
> ...



Which server are you using for download?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tech0freak0 said:


> Guys i hv stupid problem with steam
> I completed dota 2 download at 2.5 gb and paused download and shutdown the laptop
> Next day download started with 0% all over again
> 
> ...



I know many person who share your problem, I think you have the server problem as Piyush suggested, also ensure that you selected the proper plan of your internet settings.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How to choose server?? on steam, i download bsnl 750 unlimted plan or docomo 3g dongle
But files shouldn't deleted after downloading is paused?

CS:GO in downloading folder shows 5.7 gb, but still start from 0%

I'm so frustrated, that i'm planing to delete steam account


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If there is an update while you download the game ... the game starts from 0 % , the CS : GO folder shows 5.7 gb is because steam allocates that space before hand and downloads in that space .


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tech0freak0 said:


> How to choose server?? on steam, i download bsnl 750 unlimted plan or docomo 3g dongle
> But files shouldn't deleted after downloading is paused?
> 
> CS:GO in downloading folder shows 5.7 gb, but still start from 0%
> ...



Settings->Downloads->Download region

Selece singapore/malaysia/india/etc


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam sharing now available to all users
Steam Family Sharing Now Available To All Users > GamersBook


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Gabe doing AMA.

WeAreA videogame developer AUA! : IAmA


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No, no Half Life 3. Sorry.
---GabeN


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Fun fantasy, he planned for this AmA yesterday(3rd March, i.e 3/3) But later he canceled and did this today.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Hahaha.... this 3 is clinging onto him


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys i checked my server , its Mumbai-India
should i change it???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tech0freak0 said:


> Guys i checked my server , its Mumbai-India
> should i change it???



Umm try changing it to Malaysia/Singapore as of now


----------



## kunalht (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I think its not region problem.
Everytime when new update comes your download will start from zero.
At the time of downloading do auto update disable & then when you complete downloading game enable auto-update.
Happens to me 2-3 times.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kunalht said:


> I think its not region problem.
> Everytime when new update comes your download will start from zero.
> At the time of downloading do auto update disable & then when you complete downloading game enable auto-update.
> Happens to me 2-3 times.



Good tip. Thanks, will come in handy in future downloads.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

i completed cs:go to 65%, now it reseted to 0%


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



tech0freak0 said:


> i completed cs:go to 65%, now it reseted to 0%



Is there any friend of yours who play dota 2 and lives nearby?
If yes, ask him to create backup of dota 2 via steam client and then you use that backup to install it on your machine


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Is there any friend of yours who play dota 2 and lives nearby?
> If yes, ask him to create backup of dota 2 via steam client and then you use that backup to install it on your machine



And will he be able to play CS:GO once he installs dota 2?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rakesh_ic said:


> And will he be able to play CS:GO once he installs dota 2?



I think he should


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> I think he should



Are you just pulling his leg or you serious.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rakesh_ic said:


> And will he be able to play CS:GO once he installs dota 2?



he won't once he starts dota 2 there is no end........


----------



## himanshubias (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> he won't once he starts dota 2 there is no end........


he will forget about any other game after DOTA   (though i am impressed by Loadout )


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> he won't once he starts dota 2 there is no end........



Unfortunately it didn't worked on me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Unfortunately it didn't worked on me.



You are not human then.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> You are not human then.



Then what am I ??


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Unfortunately it didn't worked on me.



didn't work on me either. I'll play CS over DOTA2 any day of the week.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I will play any game over CS any day of the week


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> didn't work on me either. I'll play CS over DOTA2 any day of the week.



CS also didn't intrigued me much. 
Hell I played it for at most 5-6 hrs. I have it before DOTA 2.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Watching my peers playing dota from 2006. Never felt like playing it over CS. I mean, come on, how can any game match the anticipation of CS ? May be the reason lies in the fact that dota never intrigued me enough to get laid.

I hope I try it sometime. I _have_ to see what's the hoolala about.


----------



## snap (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yep CS is also meh


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dashing.sujay said:


> Watching my peers playing dota from 2006. Never felt like playing it over CS. I mean, come on, how can any game match the anticipation of CS ? May be the reason lies in the fact that dota never intrigued me enough to get laid.
> 
> I hope I try it sometime. I _have_ to see what's the hoolala about.



I played DOTA 2 because of nudging from neooo. I didn't like the game enough to get hooked into it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^nudging from neooo ?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yeah, neooo kept bugging me to play DOTA2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> yeah, neooo kept bugging me to play DOTA2



Aaannnd who is that ??


----------



## aaruni (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

forum member -_-. Now don't ask me to find him on this forum and link his profile here. I don't even remember if I have him in my friend list on the forum.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Aaannnd who is that ??



ok, he's not neooo here. he's only Neo. Then I guess his nick was neooo on IRC or someplace else :/

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/118433.html


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dashing.sujay said:


> Watching my peers playing dota from 2006. Never felt like playing it over CS. I mean, come on, how can any game match the anticipation of CS ? May be the reason lies in the fact that dota never intrigued me enough to get laid.
> 
> I hope I try it sometime. I _have_ to see what's the hoolala about.



First its about challenge(till you learn the basics) then it is about fun


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Niilesh said:


> First its about challenge(till you learn the basics) then it is about fun



Pretty much this


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Niilesh said:


> First its about challenge(till you learn the basics) then it is about fun



And flaming in Pub matches if not playing with friends.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Niilesh said:


> First its about challenge(till you learn the basics) then it is about fun



Every damn game has that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dashing.sujay said:


> Every damn game has that.



GTA doesnt  
You can straight go to police and beat them via a dildo weapon


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



dashing.sujay said:


> Every damn game has that.



No very few games have that actually. I have played many games but haven't got this feeling in many games, and in the games that I did are my favorites.


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Region Locks on Steam Games. : Games so any opinions on this topic


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Haven't read the link because I am on phone. But I think it's bullshit. Why should games be denied? No one cares about the Brahmins in Fallout.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> Region Locks on Steam Games. : Games so any opinions on this topic



If its so then I'll but only games which are region free and will pirate the rest. Hell now steam is motivating me to pirate the game. I buy from steam so that in future if I go abroad then I don't have to take my damn collection with me and I can play wherever and whenever, if this isn't the case then why the hell on earth would I buy any game at all.


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> If its so then I'll but only games which are region free and will pirate the rest. Hell now steam is motivating me to pirate the game. I buy from steam so that in future if I go abroad then I don't have to take my damn collection with me and I can play wherever and whenever, if this isn't the case then why the hell on earth would I buy any game at all.




The other side of the coin is it is necessary to lock those Russian copies for good. It really pisses me off when the game which I have backed at Kickstarter at a special price, is available at lesser price to others through Russian store.

And yeah, welcome to the world of DRM.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks guys...
but after installing metro 2033, i'm able to play cs:go


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

hey guys please help,  installed win 7 from vista without taking any steam game backups 
now i want to play cs go, i have the previous installation files and the CD, i installed the game from the CD but it has to DL about 4gb extra data..
i tried "restoring" it but i think it requires a backup file...now how can i use those files instead of downloading the stuff does a simple copy-paste work?
i am using the same account in case  you wondered please help


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

What do you mean by previous installation files ? The files in the CD that you bought retail? If that is the case, you have to download the 4 GB.

or if you have make a backup of the cs:go folder inside steamapps folder, then you can restore from there without downloading anything.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Are Game4u games redeemable on steam?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> What do you mean by previous installation files ? The files in the CD that you bought retail? If that is the case, you have to download the 4 GB.
> 
> or if you have make a backup of the cs:go folder inside steamapps folder, then you can restore from there without downloading anything.



i mean i was playing happily on win vista with the game fully updated..i hen installed WIndows 7...but now steam isnt detecting any games (i have them in my library ofc)
so now i wanna play cs go...but i have to reinstall the whole game (yeah i have the retail CD) and download about 3.6 gb data... that makes the total game size "X" gb..
now i have the X gb game files already there on my PC...but how do i get steam to detect that i already have the game so dont download it?? i tried restoring it using the option but it doesnt detect any backups as i have taken no back ups b4 win 7 installation...
is there any way? can just copy pasting the files work?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> can just copy pasting the files work?



Yes.

First, take a backup of the X GB game files.
Open Steam, login, go to ur library, right click CS:GO, and click delete local content.
copy the X GB files to your steamapps\common folder . make sure the cs:go folder name is same.
go to ur library again, click install and start the installation.
if it say discovering local files, you are lucky. If it start downloading again bang your head. or add me on steam.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Yes.
> 
> First, take a backup of the X GB game files.
> Open Steam, login, go to ur library, right click CS:GO, and click delete local content.
> ...



yeah but how to take backup of the old cs go (X gb) it isnt visible in steam>back up and restore

- - - Updated - - -

oh my god im such a noob..i just had to copy the previows stemapps folder to the new one 
now the problem is solved 
thanks arjitsinha


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Are Game4u games redeemable on steam?


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Are Game4u games redeemable on steam?



Only some

check this 

 Retail / Digital CD Keys are which accepted on Steam


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Are Game4u games redeemable on steam?



Which game you asking? If it is a ubisoft games, chances are they will give uplay key. no choice for origin games. Rest all games are steam key except some oldest games, which are not steamwork.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Are Game4u games redeemable on steam?



I bought Bioshock:infinite from their website a few months ago, and they gave me a key which i successfully redeemed on steam


----------



## snap (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Down Worldwide


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Bhargav said:


> Only some
> 
> check this
> 
> Retail / Digital CD Keys are which accepted on Steam


I see... 


arijitsinha said:


> Which game you asking? If it is a ubisoft games, chances are they will give uplay key. no choice for origin games. Rest all games are steam key except some oldest games, which are not steamwork.


For example, South Park: Stick of truth. Its avb there at 1K only


anaklusmos said:


> I bought Bioshock:infinite from their website a few months ago, and they gave me a key which i successfully redeemed on steam


Nice... I gotta check


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> Steam Down Worldwide


yeah..couldnt download sleeping dogs last night...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> Steam Down Worldwide



Hell I was like WTF. I didn't had backup of games so I tried so many solutions and none worked and today it worked so it was a big relief for me.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Is Steam Down?
this helps me


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Universe


----------



## divyam (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So counter strike GO is 3.75$ till 17th march.
Just bought 1 as a gift for later as i already had it.
Also Max payne 3 is only 7$.
Any1 can tell how much is the download size for MP3 in case i buy it and also if the multiplayer works well?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Max Payne 3 is around 30gb I think


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> Is Steam Down?
> this helps me



That just takes care of the website IMO.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

but why buy mp3 on steam when you can get that at flipkart for the same price?for the dlc? which is crappy imo...
and gta complete edition is cheaper on FK than steam..
plus you dont have to download 30 gigs lol
these deals may be suitable for people in countries where game is locally available sill for 40$ or something..
OT


Spoiler



is there any thread with tdf members' steam id's?? because i want some friends on steam


----------



## reddead (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

does hdfc netsafe work with steam? only have a debit card. 

thinking of getting cs:go..its only 3.74. also are there active servers in india?


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> but why buy mp3 on steam when you can get that at flipkart for the same price?for the dlc? which is crappy imo...
> and gta complete edition is cheaper on FK than steam..
> plus you dont have to download 30 gigs lol
> these deals may be suitable for people in countries where game is locally available sill for 40$ or something..
> ...




^^Both of them are non-Steam though. One benefit of buying a digital download is you don't need to bother about the discs. As long as the distribution service is live, you can download and play your games any time.

Also MP3 often goes for sale at $5, don't know if the disc version is cheaper than that.


----------



## divyam (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

MP3 is 450-499 Rs. which equates to 7.5$.I think i agree with flyingcow,it aint worth it downloading 30 gb of data and also because it is not a steamworks title u will have to make a rockstar social club account and register product there before u can play.

- - - Updated - - -



reddead said:


> does hdfc netsafe work with steam? only have a debit card.
> 
> thinking of getting cs:go..its only 3.74. also are there active servers in india?


dont know about hdfc netsafe but u can always make an entropay account and pay using that with a fee of 5%.
its easy and safe.i also do that.
and there are indian servers for GO but the action is restricted to only a few maps and game mods on populated servers with decent pings.but u can play on other servers but i prefer not to go servers with ping >100-120.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> ^^Both of them are non-Steam though. One benefit of buying a digital download is you don't need to bother about the discs. As long as the distribution service is live, you can download and play your games any time.
> 
> Also MP3 often goes for sale at $5, don't know if the disc version is cheaper than that.


yeah but who has he time to download 30 gigs of data again and again? the same can be done by downloading the game and using the CD key right? (correct me if im wrong)
the only disadvantage is that youll have to store the key some where safe..
also you dont usually need internet to play games from CD's...which is like super great...
(but now a days **** DRM policies for us...)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

CS:GO at 3.74$ today thinking to buy it..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Was Steam down again last night ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> is there any thread with tdf members' steam id's?? because i want some friends on steam



Join the tdf/playdaye group in steam.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] yes steam was down. :\ I was suddenly kicked off dayz and couldn't open steam.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> [MENTION=12812]anand[/MENTION] yes steam was down. :\ I was suddenly kicked off dayz and couldn't open steam.



OK thanks for the info. I thought that only I had problems.

BTW you gave a notification to some other member of forum as his alias name is "anand" and you just mentioned him in your post.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Oh  Will edit post now.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Killing Floor @ 3.74 today.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> @gameranand yes steam was down. :\ I was suddenly kicked off dayz and couldn't open steam.


are there any pve servers in dayz?


----------



## Jripper (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Well there are 0 player servers and very few PVE ones. I only saw a handful of them so far.


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> yeah but who has he time to download 30 gigs of data again and again? the same can be done by downloading the game and using the CD key right? (correct me if im wrong)
> the only disadvantage is that youll have to store the key some where safe..
> also you dont usually need internet to play games from CD's...which is like super great...
> (but now a days **** DRM policies for us...)




You don't have to download again and again in Steam, you can just download once, and can take a backup which you can use to restore the game in future.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

you can do the same with a cd, right?
i was just replying to you when you said what if the cd gets lost or something

- - - Updated - - -

btw what is your steam id>?


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

skud79


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^993 games and lvl 41!!  fukken COOL!
7 games for 1k 
btw there were 2 profiles when i searched you..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ This is his profile: Steam Community :: skud79


This is my profile: Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

If i download a game from steam onto my laptop, how can i shift it to my PC?? i dont want to download the whole game again. 

Also, are there any restrictions on buying from steam using indian debit cards?

Thanks

Shiva


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> If i download a game from steam onto my laptop, how can i shift it to my PC?? i dont want to download the whole game again.
> 
> Also, are there any restrictions on buying from steam using indian debit cards?
> 
> ...



Dude, you are too lazy to google that?

LMGTFY? Link

Most of the big ones work. I tried with Canara Bank, BoB, AXIS Bank and it just works fine. All are VISA BTW.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> If i download a game from steam onto my laptop, how can i shift it to my PC?? i dont want to download the whole game again.
> 
> Also, are there any restrictions on buying from steam using indian debit cards?
> 
> ...



most debit cards dont work


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> skud79


you have two profile right??
one for playing one for trading??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> If i download a game from steam onto my laptop, how can i shift it to my PC?? i dont want to download the whole game again.
> 
> Also, are there any restrictions on buying from steam using indian debit cards?
> 
> ...





Either use the backup/restore feature on steam or copy the game folder from lappy's steamapps folder to the pc's steamapps folder then verify game cache.


----------



## Skud (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> you have two profile right??
> one for playing one for trading??




um, can you give me a link for the 2nd profile?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> um, can you give me a link for the 2nd profile?





Anyways, I bought Bioshock Triple Pack from Amazon and when I saw Bioshock Infinite(NA), lemme tell you I was worried like hell whether it would work here in India or not but I am so glad that it did and man the graphics. Now I know that I did a good job by buying hat CF setup. Everything Ultra and still a constant 60 FPS. Well 60 FPS only because I forced Vsync at 60 using Radeon Pro.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> If i download a game from steam onto my laptop, how can i shift it to my PC?? i dont want to download the whole game again.
> 
> Also, are there any restrictions on buying from steam using indian debit cards?
> 
> ...


just copy the steamapps folder and click on verify game cache or whatever

- - - Updated - - -

btw do you guys play any free to play games? 
lets make a thinkdigit server showdown or something 
tribes ascend,Team Fortress 2 etc
btw guys i just opened my steam apps folder to see the size and stuff i found a new folder located at \Steam\SteamApps\common\OpenVR\drivers and i contains oculus rift drivers and stuff


----------



## aaruni (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kkn13 said:


> btw do you guys play any free to play games?
> Lets make a thinkdigit server showdown or something :d
> tribes ascend,team fortress 2 etc
> btw guys i just opened my steam app



y u no dota2 / tmnf ?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



aaruni said:


> y u no dota2 / tmnf ?



is track mania free?
i have dota 2 as well


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Does anyone knows any vpn that will make steam run on my college network. Currently spotflux works but it gives very low speed so I cnt play any game online. For playing dota2 I have to recharge for aircel 3g and after fup is over i cant play for the rest of the month.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Why?? I'm able to play Loadout at 50kbps. 

Shiva


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kkn13 said:


> is track mania free?
> i have dota 2 as well



Yes one of the Track mania games from series is free. Do check it in free to play section in steam client


----------



## Skud (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


>




Actually I was serious there, used to have an impersonator some time back.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam doesnt support vpns


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Actually I was serious there, used to have an impersonator some time back.



Good thing I am not very popular.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Sarang\m/ said:


> Does anyone knows any vpn that will make steam run on my college network. Currently spotflux works but it gives very low speed so I cnt play any game online. For playing dota2 I have to recharge for aircel 3g and after fup is over i cant play for the rest of the month.



free vpns are slow always, if you want speed, then you have to go for paid one.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> steam doesnt support vpns



It does.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> free vpns are slow always, if you want speed, then you have to go for paid one.


I can go paid version.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Sarang\m/ said:


> I can go paid version.



naah you i already tried with many vpns which vpn u use maybe it is country specefic vpn


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kkn13 said:


> just copy the steamapps folder and click on verify game cache or whatever
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Saw that while browsing. There's also virtual reality beta version for team fortress 2 

Shiva


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Sarang\m/ said:


> Does anyone knows any vpn that will make steam run on my college network. Currently spotflux works but it gives very low speed so I cnt play any game online. For playing dota2 I have to recharge for aircel 3g and after fup is over i cant play for the rest of the month.



I dont know about vpns', but im playing on my college network using tor and proxifier, works perfectly.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



anaklusmos said:


> I dont know about vpns', but im playing on my college network using tor and proxifier, works perfectly.


How to setup these two. Can you please elaborate a lil bit

- - - Updated - - -

Set it up. But it is also slow for playing games. I can login and download games though.

- - - Updated - - -

Set it up. But it is also slow for playing games. I can login and download games though.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Can I shift downloads?? Like when a game is downloading on my lappy can I shift those files in the steamapps\downloading folder onto my PC with the same structure and continue downloading from there on my PC?

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can I shift downloads?? Like when a game is downloading on my lappy can I shift those files in the steamapps\downloading folder onto my PC with the same structure and continue downloading from there on my PC?
> 
> Shiva


50/50 chance it works. i won't recommend doing it. 

but you can install steam on external drive and download your game on ext drive and continue downloading on same ext drive when you switch pcs. once the total download is complete, you can backup restore the download onto local drive,


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

thanks!

Shiva


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ lol!!!

Rajat


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Darn it Steam is down again ATM.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ lol!!!
> 
> Rajat


Hey dont make fun of him!

Piyush

------
On topic: Anyone getting this msg window " Updating steam client information" during you each login?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yes,^
and steam is down too, cant claim my bet wins on csgolounge :'(


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Right now Steam is working fine for me. Also all the games, actually when I posted even then also I was logged in Steam but the Browser was not opening Steam Store at all.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

it was fine after i posted but its taking very long time to load now...
steam is fine but the problem is with steamcommunity.com


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Hey dont make fun of him!
> 
> Piyush
> 
> ...



yeah, I recently started getting that message.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I get that message every time but it doesn't causes any problems at all.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone played Assassin's Creed 2 on steam? When I am launching the game it is downloading some uplay launcher. after the download finish, another download is starting. The game is not launching.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am unable to launch batman arkham asylum from steam which I got in humble bundle,  on launching assertion failed message is coming. 
Any suggestions


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> I am unable to launch batman arkham asylum from steam which I got in humble bundle,  on launching assertion failed message is coming.
> Any suggestions



Can't get pass the launcher..shippingpc-bmgame.exe - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I tried that too, coz its not possible to change attributes in windows 8.1, whenever I change it again come back to read only.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nikku_hot123 said:


> I tried that too, coz its not possible to change attributes in windows 8.1, whenever I change it again come back to read only.



Try using Attribute Changer. Works for me.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Show-off time:-

Was getting some unique foil cards (as far as items listed in community market go) for some time, finally got a good price on one:-


*i.imgur.com/pyPCWXn.jpg

Long live such gamers. 


Also joined the "Staring at your game library, wondering what to play next" club last week:- 


*i.imgur.com/CZPe4hC.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Damn dude, so many cards. How did ya got em ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

that's what we call truly rich guy............


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Damn dude, so many cards. How did ya got em ??




Of course from the games.  Basically most of the newer indie games got bundled these days and they do come with cards, many a time virtually negating the bundle price. Even if you are going to play just a couple of games from those bundles, its still a win-win situation. Also many developers are giving away the game free just for a vote at greenlight. 




gta0gagan said:


> that's what we call truly rich guy............



lol, the last time I spent real money in Steam store was way back in July last year. Since then, I am only recycling my inventory and wallet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Of course from the games.  Basically most of the newer indie games got bundled these days and they do come with cards, many a time virtually negating the bundle price. Even if you are going to play just a couple of games from those bundles, its still a win-win situation. Also many developers are giving away the game free just for a vote at greenlight.



Please share the links for us so that we can get the games for free as well.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Please share the links for us so that we can get the games for free as well.




Join this group and check:-

Steam Community :: Group :: Who's Gaming Now?!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Join this group and check:-
> 
> Steam Community :: Group :: Who's Gaming Now?!



You have my thanks.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> You have my thanks.




You are most welcome.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> You are most welcome.



thank you sir........


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

LOOOOL 
guise of the wolf cardd for 50$ hahahaah


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



flyingcow said:


> LOOOOL
> guise of the wolf cardd for 50$ hahahaah



I think d3p sold something on Steam, some knife of CS GO for $700.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> I think d3p sold something on Steam, some knife of CS GO for $700.


ya he told me that too...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

he posted that in some thread right?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

these guys become richie rich in just one or two days............


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

that red knife, there's only one of them in the whole world.. IDK if it's true but recently someone sold that very same red knife for 25k dollars USD
Gamersbook reported it in a blog post


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1K  What is your next milestone?

BTW you can get the card drops for the games without installing them. There is one trick, I forgot the exact.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> that red knife, there's only one of them in the whole world.. IDK if it's true but recently someone sold that very same red knife for 25k dollars USD
> Gamersbook reported it in a blog post



If it is the same knife...... I dont know what he should do know.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

the 25k knife trade is false.

Btw *arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/04/introducing-steam-gauge-ars-reveals-steams-most-popular-games/


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> the 25k knife trade is false.
> 
> Btw *arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/04/introducing-steam-gauge-ars-reveals-steams-most-popular-games/



Dont know about that knife, but one dota 2 courier was sold @ 38K.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yes knifes is cs go are extremely rare and have sky high prices...
they have calmed a bit now but still an average knife costs about 300$
other guns too...they are about 100$ etc...
i heard one story about a dota 2 item sold for 38k $ on reddit ill find iot and post link

- - - Updated - - -

*www.reddit.com/r/Dota2Trade/comments/1q0kxp/auction_ef_pink_war_dog_191_78_123_with_bo/


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Dafuq, people are that crazy about items. I don't even care about them.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Dont know about that knife, but one dota 2 courier was sold @ 38K.



Even more than Ursa'a Alpine Stalker set?


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

and those are just 'skins' right on CSGO :\


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

yup people are really crazy...........


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> 1K  What is your next milestone?
> 
> BTW you can get the card drops for the games without installing them. There is one trick, I forgot the exact.




Steam Achievement Manager.


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How did my account get activated without buying any games? now I am level 1 and comment in groups and enter chat room


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> How did my account get activated without buying any games? now I am level 1 and comment in groups and enter chat room



you have a game in your library most probably.


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well i got Red orchestra 2 for free yesterday but still could not access chat room and comment in group. I think it is related to Dota 2 cause something called 'Dota 2 test' sits in my inventory. Lucky me i guess


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So Steam needs a game to activate the account ?? Didn't knew that before.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



snap said:


> well i got Red orchestra 2 for free yesterday but still could not access chat room and comment in group. I think it is related to Dota 2 cause something called 'Dota 2 test' sits in my inventory. Lucky me i guess



Say it after me 
"All hail dotaaa" 

But really, one needs to have a game installed in his steam account so as to enter chat.
It can be any game, free , gifted, paid.


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3330-IAGK-7663 no free games i guess


----------



## aaruni (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

No f2p games. retail/gift/giveaway, etc work.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I got dota 2 as a gift,I can add people, chat etc fine though one of my friends cannot


----------



## aaruni (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

dota 2 as gift = retail. 

dota 2 now = free2play.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kkn13 said:


> I got dota 2 as a gift,I can add people, chat etc fine though one of my friends cannot



Are just buy a $0.5 game and you'll be OK.


----------



## kkn13 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ohh mine still works as a retail copy I guess! Btw can I delete dota 2 test and keep just dota 2 beta? I have low disk space(1tb internal filled  ) so I stopped updates


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kkn13 said:


> Ohh mine still works as a retail copy I guess! Btw can I delete dota 2 test and keep just dota 2 beta? I have low disk space(1tb internal filled  ) so I stopped updates



But its F2P. Now it doesn't work like that, previously it used to work if you get it through gift.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

steam down for like 2 hours


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> steam down for like 2 hours



Its Back online now.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gameranand said:


> Its Back online now.



Lol I know... or else how could I talk to you in steam at around 11 AM


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Meh, i lost 2.2gb of data i was downloading.. Now i have to download it again, fu steam, fu valve..


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Piyush said:


> Lol I know... or else how could I talk to you in steam at around 11 AM



LOL yeah.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Pasapa said:


> Meh, i lost 2.2gb of data i was downloading.. Now i have to download it again, fu steam, fu valve..


This happens whenever the item you are downloading gets an update in the middle of progress
turn off update game to latest.. something like that


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

So what happens to the data i have downloaded?


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Pasapa said:


> So what happens to the data i have downloaded?



if it is not finished, it will be removed and the fresh package will be downloaded


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I played Burnout Paradise, 31 hours "yesterday"! And I didn't even realize! 

*i.imgur.com/o52iB5x.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^

Umm it actually means that the game was last launched yesterday. You've actually played 31 hrs in total(including yesterday)>


----------



## powerhoney (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> I played Burnout Paradise, 31 hours "yesterday"! And I didn't even realize!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/o52iB5x.jpg



Lol!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

after adding money to steam ... does steam suppose to send a message to me on the phone no.??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Nope. But the money will show up beside your account name on the top right of the screen.


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

When a game is released is it cheaper on steam than buying it physically?


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

At the time when it is released,the price is same.


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Pasapa said:


> At the time when it is released,the price is same.



But in steam we have to pay by foreign currency. So considering the foreign exchange charges it will be costlier


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

when cleaning the entire bowsing data(cache,dls,history,cookies) steam recognize that i am browsing from another computer/new browser
is there any way to register PC IP addr to trustworthy device in Steam?help me
I cant trade now


----------



## aaruni (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Vyom said:


> I played Burnout Paradise, 31 hours "yesterday"! And I didn't even realize!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/o52iB5x.jpg



Total played (when steam was in online mode, offline mode doesn't track, AFAIK) = 31 hours.

The last time the executable was launched via steam = Yesterday.

:n00b:


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ Steam only tracks the hours when it's in Online mode? 
That's news to me! 

The time maybe double then.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> is there any way to register PC IP addr to trustworthy device in Steam?help me
> I cant trade now


You can't sadly. You have to wait a week before you can trade again(Steamguard doesn't allow). There's no way to bypass this.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Today I finished Burnout Paradise. 
But in the end after end credits, all the events I did were reset! But the level difficulty remained the same at each new event. Do they want me to do all the events again!! 
Am I making sense?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I am willing to gift steam games at 85% of the price, ppl willing to buy can contact me.
eg.
Buying watch dogs at $59.99 will cost you:
59.99*0.85 = 50.9915
$50.9915 to ₹3060

$1 = ₹60


Originally it would have costed you:
59.99usd to inr
3750inr (all inclusive of bank fees)

Money transfer will be via bank or hand to hand.
Pricing is already the least possible and is non-negotiable.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Please Go to the Bazaar thread.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am willing to gift steam games at 85% of the price, ppl willing to buy can contact me.
> eg.
> Buying watch dogs at $59.99 will cost you:
> 59.99*0.85 = 50.9915
> ...



Watch Dogs Games PC - Price In India. Buy Watch Dogs Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Watch Dogs Games PC - Price In India. Buy Watch Dogs Games PC Online at Flipkart.com



lol ....


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

*puu.sh/9uRVQ/445fd43f46.JPG

anyone have this in their account? Steam Sale hasn't started so this shouldn't be related to it IMO.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/9uRVQ/445fd43f46.JPG
> 
> anyone have this in their account? Steam Sale hasn't started so this shouldn't be related to it IMO.



yes i also have it...........


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/9uRVQ/445fd43f46.JPG
> 
> anyone have this in their account? Steam Sale hasn't started so this shouldn't be related to it IMO.



They will turn into summer sale cards once sale starts. You can get them now by crafting a badge. atleast that's what happened last summer sale.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam sales hurry up!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Steam sales hurry up!


what? it started??


----------



## kunalht (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



anirbandd said:


> what? it started??



19th June!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Yeah...


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/9uRVQ/445fd43f46.JPG
> 
> anyone have this in their account? Steam Sale hasn't started so this shouldn't be related to it IMO.


They've been out for a while now. Craft badges if you want to start hoarding those cards.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Installed new steam skin.....



Spoiler



*kunalht.com/Screenshots/steam1.png  


*kunalht.com/Screenshots/steam.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

it's cool! is it metro for steam?

also try pixelvision..


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DVJex said:


> They've been out for a while now. Craft badges if you want to start hoarding those cards.



well we can earn them by voting too,right? Like previous winter sale


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Yea. You need to be level 5&+ on steam. And the sale should start before voting begins .


----------



## kunalht (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> it's cool! is it metro for steam?
> 
> also try pixelvision..



no its Air skin. Air 
yeah pixelvision is also good.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DVJex said:


> ^ Yea. You need to be level 5&+ on steam. And the sale should start before voting begins .



last winter sale i lost 8 cards because i wasnt level 5 :'(


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I lost a lot lesser and only because the event ended :/ . But someone told me that the cards were selling for 10$ at the last minute :O .


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



DVJex said:


> I lost a lot lesser and only because the event ended :/ . But someone told me that the cards were selling for 10$ at the last minute :O .



$10?  well i'll save up the cards for the last minute then  tho i remember them selling for $.5 in the middle.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Steam Mysterious Cards drops

*i57.tinypic.com/bitk5f.png


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

And how do you get them, crafting trading cards?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Skud said:


> And how do you get them, crafting trading cards?



yeah by crafting badges and by voting in Community Sales


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> yeah by crafting badges and by *voting in Community Sales*



Voting started?


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Got them by crafting Badges


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

How do I complete a card set?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



JojoTheDragon said:


> How do I complete a card set?



Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Witcher 2 $3.99. Steam sale


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

cant change steam password  any help??


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys if I copy the files of ahem version in Steam library for a game I bought will it work?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> Guys if I copy the files of ahem version in Steam library for a game I bought will it work?



you can, but it's not necessary that it'll work.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> yeah by crafting badges and by voting in Community Sales



only if you are Level 5 and above


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



anirbandd said:


> only if you are Level 5 and above



1 badge=1 level up (till level 10). So craft some badges to level up.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> 1 badge=1 level up (till level 10). So craft some badges to level up.



How to craft badges? These whole thing us confusing


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> How to craft badges? These whole thing us confusing



collect cards for a badge by card drops/trading/buying them from community market. When all the cards in a badge are there you'll get an option to craft the badge.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> How to craft badges? These whole thing us confusing



You get card drops(half of the total number of cards) by playing games. For e.g Dota 2 have 8 cards to complete a set. You get 4 card dropped by playing the games, You need to get the other 4 cards(either buy from community market, or get from friends, or some time you get 1 card dropped randomly if you are lucky) and complete the set. Once you complete the set, you can craft a Level 1 badge for Dota 2. Collect 8 more cards to craft lvl2 , 8 more to lvl 3 ,and so on till lvl 5.

Crafting 1 badge will give you 1 summer sale card drop. and increase your steam account level.

Regarding Steam level, there are certain tasks such as adding screenshot, writing reviews etc , if you perform them, your account lvl will increase. Once your steam level is 5, you will be able to vote for community Sales. 

3 vote for your community sale will earn you a summer sale card.

Collect all summer sale card to craft the badge for summer sale.

For any more information go to your steam profile and see Badge section.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Team Pink here.. no idea what i'm supposed to do..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> Team Pink here.. no idea what i'm supposed to do..



buy some churidar.. 

Where are you checking this team?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks guys


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> buy some churidar..
> 
> Where are you checking this team?


click on get started after clicking on summer adventure graphic on store page.. 

pink ftw.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

RED.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> You get card drops(half of the total number of cards) by playing games. For e.g Dota 2 have 8 cards to complete a set. You get 4 card dropped by playing the games, You need to get the other 4 cards(either buy from community market, or get from friends, or some time you get 1 card dropped randomly if you are lucky) and complete the set. Once you complete the set, you can craft a Level 1 badge for Dota 2. Collect 8 more cards to craft lvl2 , 8 more to lvl 3 ,and so on till lvl 5.
> 
> Crafting 1 badge will give you 1 summer sale card drop. and increase your steam account level.
> 
> ...



F2Ps dont have card drops AFAIK.






Digital Fragger said:


> Team Pink here.. no idea what i'm supposed to do..



you are supposed to craft the summer badge to earn points for your team. If your team wins then you get 3 random games from your Wishlist 

- - - Updated - - -

and i'm blue


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> F2Ps dont have card drops AFAIK.



They do have.

- - - Updated - - -

So who will be eligible for getting their wishlisted games? The page says, 30 of the member who contributed on that day. is it random? or the top 30 contributor?

No matter what, the russians will win.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> F2Ps dont have card drops AFAIK.
> 
> you are supposed to craft the summer badge to earn points for your team. If your team wins then you get 3 random games from your Wishlist


F2Ps do, but you have to buy in-game items for cards to drop. And only 30 people from the winning team get games, not all.



arijitsinha said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So who will be eligible for getting their wishlisted games? The page says, 30 of the member who contributed on that day. is it random? or the top 30 contributor?
> 
> No matter what, the russians will win.


It says 30, so i guess it's random. If it's top 30, we can just forget about winning any of those games.

And guys, it's no longer steam level 5 to get cards by voting. You have to be level 8 this time. I wasted money crafting on my second account :/ .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> RED.



We are brother in arms. Red here too


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



rakesh_ic said:


> We are brother in arms. Red here too



Go red, go


----------



## kunalht (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

purple team!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Red team. Sigh!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Euro truck sim is a good deal..


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> They do have.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you have to buy in game stuff for them to drop cards. and its random i guess



kunalht said:


> purple team!!


woah purple is the winning team, be sure to craft a badge to get a chance to win 3 games


----------



## kunalht (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

purple won!!

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> you have to buy in game stuff for them to drop cards. and its random i guess
> 
> 
> woah purple is the winning team, be sure to craft a badge to get a chance to win 3 games



yeahh


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

wow so i was funding my account with $25 using my sister's SBI VISA Credit Card and they fuc*ing rejected it. she got a call(right now) that steam is not a trusted site as they have had many users complain against steam. 

I SO WANNA HIT THAT GUY AND THOSE USERS :


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Frozen Synapse is a great strategy game... is 80% off now.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^^ yeahhh buy it!
I got it from humble bundle.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

well i got into purple team but can't buy any game and all cause already have to download 32 gb..........(eternity on 512kbps)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought trials evolution lifestyle.


----------



## heartless (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bioshock triple pack for $10.19. Won't get any lower than that right? Also, AC3 for $4.99. Good deal?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Bought Payday : The Heist for 1.49 $ , it is 90% off , I don't think it will have more discount than this .

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> wow so i was funding my account with $25 using my sister's SBI VISA Credit Card and they fuc*ing rejected it. she got a call(right now) that steam is not a trusted site as they have had many users complain against steam.
> 
> I SO WANNA HIT THAT GUY AND THOSE USERS :




Entropay it .

P.S. Red Team for me too


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

waiting for csgo sale and hopefully brave new world goes 75%+ off..


----------



## kunalht (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

going to buy payday 2 for 6$. anyone else play that?

- - - Updated - - -



heartless said:


> Bioshock triple pack for $10.19. Won't get any lower than that right? Also, AC3 for $4.99. Good deal?



Both sounds good!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Should I go ahead and buy AOE 2 HD?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



theserpent said:


> Should I go ahead and buy AOE 2 HD?



no not now.
Wait for it to come in flash sale. 
10$ is still high.


----------



## heartless (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



kunalht said:


> Both sounds good!



Thnx Kunal. Already bought Bioshock triple pack. But holding out on AC3 because too many people are complaining about uplay. Anyone here faced any issues with uplay?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



theserpent said:


> Should I go ahead and buy AOE 2 HD?


Yea, as Kunal said wait for a flash or daily sale. You can get the base game and expansion cheaper than 10$.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



heartless said:


> Thnx Kunal. Already bought Bioshock triple pack. But holding out on AC3 because too many people are complaining about uplay. Anyone here faced any issues with uplay?



not really. had no probs. been a while though since i used uplay.


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

I would say skip AC3


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

guys pls post links of individual deals


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Payday The Heist is $4.49 for four pack, but it isnt on daily/flash. Should i get it? And how's the DLC? Worth $1x4?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^PC Game Deals


----------



## kunalht (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



heartless said:


> Thnx Kunal. Already bought Bioshock triple pack. But holding out on AC3 because too many people are complaining about uplay. Anyone here faced any issues with uplay?



yes. Not much problems with uplay.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Thanks and AOE 2 HD is on sale


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Red team won today


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Skyrim($4.99), terraria($1.99$) 

can't go wrong with these..


----------



## heartless (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Digital Fragger said:


> Skyrim($4.99), terraria($1.99$)
> 
> can't go wrong with these..



Skyrim shows $9.99 now which is weird because last night it was $4.99 and also Hitman Absolution shows $7.99 when it's listed here as $3.99. Is this region based or something?

Edit - Nevermind. It showed the correct price after disconnecting and connecting again. Still weird though.


----------



## icebags (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

if any good offer comes up on some good racing games like grid or so, durin this sale, please post.....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

pretty much this

*i.imgur.com/VPVwyD3.png


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Yup. I'm running low on hard disk space because i'm not finishing my SP games, thanks to Dota 2 .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

From Steam Review Section of Skyrim 



Spoiler



If you don't have this game, you're a d!ckless man



lol


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

just received Boderlands 2 from a guy for helping him out with buying a GPU     

- - - Updated - - -

and just injected 4.5/5.9 GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Anyone bought rise of nations on steam?
I will like to play multiplayer.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Anyone bought rise of nations on steam?
> I will like to play multiplayer.



if you bought it then i feel bad for ya. It would have gone $5 on winter sale.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



adityak469 said:


> if you bought it then i feel bad for ya. It would have gone $5 on winter sale.



lol it can be said for every game..  winter sale is 6 months away..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Anyone bought rise of nations on steam?
> I will like to play multiplayer.



Yup.. I did.. Are not you in my friend list? When I last checked, no one owns this game, or may be I bought the other region's.

And, got aoe2hd too.  

Lets have some multiplayer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Yup.. I did.. Are not you in my friend list? When I last checked, no one owns this game, or may be I bought the other region's.
> 
> And, got aoe2hd too.
> 
> Lets have some multiplayer.



Because i got it just today 
Will tell you when downloaded.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Awesomenauts 0.99$


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> No matter what, the russians will win.



is this happening?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Received terraria as a steam gift. :3 Played 20 mins or so. Game looks like fun :3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Jripper said:


> Received terraria as a steam gift. :3 Played 20 mins or so. Game looks like fun :3



hmmm kind souls are there in steam..........


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Nobody gifts me anything


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Lol it was from a friend.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> Nobody gifts me anything



we are in same boat mate , also even with gpu i got nothing no free games..... this sucks no money for sales this time also..........


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



gta0gagan said:


> we are in same boat mate , also even with gpu i got nothing no free games..... this sucks no money for sales this time also..........



Let history be witness to the fact, it was poverty and not dishonest intentions that drove us to the black flag.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> Let history be witness to the fact, it was poverty and not dishonest intentions that drove us to the black flag.



ahoy captain!!!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



arijitsinha said:


> Yup.. I did.. Are not you in my friend list? When I last checked, no one owns this game, or may be I bought the other region's.
> 
> And, got aoe2hd too.
> 
> Lets have some multiplayer.



How is aoe2hd? Any changes from aoe2?


----------



## DVJex (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

^ Mostly nope. MS said graphics are better, but I didnt notice anything. The expansion/DLC adds some new content.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



nomad47 said:


> Let history be witness to the fact, it was poverty and not dishonest intentions that drove us to the black flag.



Another crew here


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Ahoy!!!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

We have one million SpaceChem Steam keys to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


^ PCGamer is giving away Spacechem game for free. And apparently they will give away 4 other games on wednesdays. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: PC Game Deals*

Gamers Messed With The Steam Sale, Then Valve Changed The Rules


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

what happens when your team on steam wins ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> what happens when your team on steam wins ??


 if you contributed points to your team that day, you get 2 extra summer cards and stand chance to win top 3 games from your wishlist


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

and how do you contribute...sorry I am new to Steam system


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



abhidev said:


> and how do you contribute...sorry I am new to Steam system


craft badges


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

ohh maan...how to and where do we craft badges ??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

you have to collect them, by playing games and trading
go to user-name > badges to see your progress


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Team Red 4th win 

3rd in a Row 

Go Team Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*i61.tinypic.com/2cr3k9h.png


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Anorion said:


> you have to collect them, by playing games and trading
> go to user-name > badges to see your progress



I play mostly offline. Can I still get steam cards?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Bhargav said:


> Team Red 4th win
> 
> 3rd in a Row
> 
> ...


ok but why are u excited you aren't getting anything........


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ariftwister said:


> I play mostly offline. Can I still get steam cards?



yes yes you can


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ariftwister said:


> I play mostly offline. Can I still get steam cards?





Anorion said:


> yes yes you can



NO. You can't get Steam Card Drops in offline mode. 
However you can get them if you are in ONLINE mode but set your 'STATUS' as offline.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ACidBaseD said:


> NO. You can't get Steam Card Drops in offline mode.
> However you can get them if you are in ONLINE mode but set your 'STATUS' as offline.



Ok now I am little confused, what are card drops ? Is it given based on your performance or Game time spend ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



ariftwister said:


> Ok now I am little confused, what are card drops ? Is it given based on your performance or Game time spend ?



This is all you need to know. What's better than official FAQ?  Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


----------



## little (Jul 9, 2014)

This is regarding a little problem I faced while installing CS:GO. I purchased a retail disc, activated the key on my account, inserted the disc and ran setup.exe 
The game started installing from the disc but it stopped at 650MB and then it begun downloading from net. Is this normal? Disc size is 2.67GB.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

little said:


> This is regarding a little problem I faced while installing CS:GO. I purchased a retail disc, activated the key on my account, inserted the disc and ran setup.exe
> The game started installing from the disc but it stopped at 650MB and then it begun downloading from net. Is this normal? Disc size is 2.67GB.



yes its normal if the disk is old.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 9, 2014)

little said:


> This is regarding a little problem I faced while installing CS:GO. I purchased a retail disc, activated the key on my account, inserted the disc and ran setup.exe
> The game started installing from the disc but it stopped at 650MB and then it begun downloading from net. Is this normal? Disc size is 2.67GB.



very normal and obvious for game that already released 6 months ago.If game is older than 6 months surely there would be large amount of data you have to download this is for every game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> very normal and obvious for game that already released 6 months ago.If game is older than 6 months surely there would be large amount of data you have to download this is for every game



6 months ?? Are you kidding me. I purchased it in Dec 2013 and it was released long before that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

What are booster packs....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> 6 months ?? Are you kidding me. I purchased it in Dec 2013 and it was released long before that.



i actually meant a multiplayer game usally updates in 6 months not that cs go was released 6 months ago


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> What are booster packs....



When you randomly get one of those, you can unpack which randomly gives you 3 trading cards from that game. May include foil cards too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> i actually meant a multiplayer game usally updates in 6 months not that cs go was released 6 months ago



Nope, there is never such a hard and fast time frame. Games like TF2 and DOTA update once or twice a week. The release time frame varies accordingly to whatever issue they are trying to fix or what they are trying to implement. I may be wrong but this is what i've seen.
Cheers.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Nope, there is never such a hard and fast time frame. Games like TF2 and DOTA update once or twice a week. The release time frame varies accordingly to whatever issue they are trying to fix or what they are trying to implement. I may be wrong but this is what i've seen.
> Cheers.



Yeah I am a witness of it. I have recently updated DOTA for 4 GB as I was gone to village for 2 months.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyway to get things not available in your region? Im talking about Deadbreed


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Anyway to get things not available in your region? Im talking about Deadbreed



Did you try the recent giveaway?

- - - Updated - - -

Deadbreed


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2014)

yes...


----------



## little (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know how to _inject_ game files in steam to avoid downloading the complete game.
I had the *ahem* version of a game but recently I bought it on Steam so can  I skip downloading it again?

I have don't this on Origin. It's just simple copy and paste on Origin but that isn't working on Steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

you cant "inject" files, there's an option to take a steam backup and unpack it in steam game library but thats it


----------



## little (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, backup and restore is another thing.

Let's say I have the retail version of COD4 installation disk (non-steam installation disk). Now I purchased it on steam and I don't want to download everything again. Is there any way around this?

This can be done on Origin. I have a retail disk of Burnout Paradise and later I got the game in one of the Humble Bundles (the EA one). I installed the game from the disk on my PC (non-origin installation) and then copied the files in game directory to another folder. Then I uninstalled the game. After this I started downloading the game in Origin and paused it after a few minutes. Then I closed Origin and copied the gamefiles into the Origin directory. After opening Origin again I started the download and it started from around 90%. It downloaded only the patches and leftover files. 

Is there any way to do the same in Steam?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 24, 2014)

little said:


> Yeah, backup and restore is another thing.
> 
> Let's say I have the retail version of COD4 installation disk (non-steam installation disk). Now I purchased it on steam and I don't want to download everything again. Is there any way around this?
> 
> ...



Yes you can do this for steam as well. Just make sure you  paste the files in right folder in steamapps when steam is not running. After copy-paste is done, verify integrity of game cache for that particular game and you are all done. If any update/download is required steam will do automatically.


----------



## little (Jul 24, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Yes you can do this for steam as well. Just make sure you  paste the files in right folder in steamapps when steam is not running. After copy-paste is done, verify integrity of game cache for that particular game and you are all done. If any update/download is required steam will do automatically.



I tried it but it didn't work. Dunno why.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2014)

[MENTION=228377]little[/MENTION]  It can be done. I have done it many times . 

I think I have posted the method in this forum itself somewhere. As my PC is not working now, I can't tell you the specific files that you need to modify.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 24, 2014)

A million Steam keys for GTR Evolution, with Bundle Stars
We're giving away a million Steam keys for GTR Evolution, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2014)

There is this bundle: Save 75% on EA Racing Pack on Steam (valid for next 21 hours, or till about 10 PM tomorrow).

But I already have two games on them. Can I buy the complete bundle of 5 games in $17.49 and gift two games which I already have to my friend? Is this possible?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> There is this bundle: Save 75% on EA Racing Pack on Steam (valid for next 21 hours, or till about 10 PM tomorrow).
> 
> But I already have two games on them. Can I buy the complete bundle of 5 games in $17.49 and *gift two games which I already have to my friend?* Is this possible?


Varies from bundle to bundle. Usually you don't get extra/duplicate giftable copies. You only get what you don't have.

**support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656*


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2014)

ico said:


> Varies from bundle to bundle. Usually you don't get extra/duplicate giftable copies. You only get what you don't have.
> 
> **support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656*





			
				steampage said:
			
		

> Users who own "Left 4 Dead" and then go on to purchase "Left 4 Dead + Left 4 Dead 2 Bundle" will receive an extra copy of "Left 4 Dead"
> Users who own “Half-Life 2” and go on to purchase “The Orange Box” or the "Valve Complete Pack" will receive an extra copy of “Half-Life 2”.
> Users who own “Half-Life 2: Episode One” and then go on to purchase the "Half-Life 2: Episode Pack”, “Valve Complete Pack” or “The Orange Box” will receive an extra copy of “Half-Life 2: Episode One”.
> Users who own "Dawn of War II"and then go on to purchase "Dawn of War II Gold Edition" will receive an extra copy of "Dawn of War II"
> ...



Well, in that case, there goes one potential customer for steam. :/
I really wanted to buy NFS: Hot Pursuit. But if I can't buy the bundle and gift extra copies to my friend, I won't be buy any bundle. 
I have many racing games that I need to learn anyway.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2014)

ANy other bundles?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give steam game of ur choice.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 25, 2014)

can anyone give me a game? in exchange i will give you a cookie


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can anybody give me nfs rivals in exchange i will give steam game of ur choice.



I dont have steam wallet (SBI card user) . But I can help you get it by trading your game(s). (Im assuming you have random games in your inventory).


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

I can buy steam games but not origin.
I will give any steam game and take nfs Rival.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2014)

utkarsh2008 said:


> i can buy steam games but not origin.
> I will give any steam game and take nfs rival.



cypm.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 25, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I can buy steam games but not origin.
> I will give any steam game and take nfs Rival.


cypm


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

Many thanks to [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
I got the game!
Thanks


----------



## DVJex (Jul 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> can anyone give me a game? in exchange i will give you a cookie ��


Gollum needs gun monkeys?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 28, 2014)

Why steam doesn't accept Indian currency?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Why steam doesn't accept Indian currency?



Cause it accept USD. As simple as that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Cause it accept USD. As simple as that.



Steam accept Russian rubles, euros too.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Why steam doesn't accept Indian currency?


Because they can't lower the price of games for Indians.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 29, 2014)

If a uninstall a steam game, will it be still in my library?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> If a uninstall a steam game, will it be still in my library?



As long as you own it (either by retail or gift)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> If a uninstall a steam game, will it be still in my library?



If its not the Promotional content like some games in previous games. Carnage Racing, Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Also if you have bought the game then it will stay in your library doesn't matter if you have installed or uninstalled it from the PC.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2014)

some games in previous games?


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2014)

Steam always going kaput when playing borderlands with you guys :\


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2014)

oh steam is down? I was fiddling around with my router

- - - Updated - - -

update. it's back.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

Anorion said:


> some games in previous games?



What do you mean ??


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> What do you mean ??


I think he is quoting what you were saying.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I think he is quoting what you were saying.



Then yes they have been revoked from your account.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Save 10% on Hatoful Boyfriend on Steam 
Check this AAA game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Save 10% on Hatoful Boyfriend on Steam
> Check this AAA game



Just 10% discount. Seriously. I don't don't even consider buying games unless its more than 50% discount.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Just 10% discount. Seriously. I don't don't even consider buying games unless its more than 50% discount.



Open the link bro. I didnt post this one for discount


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Open the link bro. I didnt post this one for discount



Oh...OK.


----------



## snap (Aug 12, 2014)

Steam down again...


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

steam updating?

- - - Updated - - -

yes should be back in a bit

- - - Updated - - -

it is back. weird that steam has to do that now and then.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Save 10% on Hatoful Boyfriend on Steam
> Check this AAA game


wth is that game, srsly????


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

My steam installation folder is 4.4 GB in C: yet I install all my games in H: only. Is this normal!?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

down again?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

check steamstat.us

Its up now


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> My steam installation folder is 4.4 GB in C: yet I install all my games in H: only. Is this normal!?



I have everything in one Folder
Total Size of Steam Folder - 62.9 GB
SteamApps Folder Size - 62.5 GB

Do the math and decide.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 13, 2014)

Steam is blocked by the college authorities (shows a 'could not connect to Steam servers' error message). Is there a way to bypass this?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I have everything in one Folder
> Total Size of Steam Folder - 62.9 GB
> SteamApps Folder Size - 62.5 GB
> 
> Do the math and decide.


Got it..


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Steam is blocked by the college authorities (shows a 'could not connect to Steam servers' error message). Is there a way to bypass this?


If they have configured proxy, use proxifier. It worked with me but have to retry connection many times at first attempt.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> If they have configured proxy, use proxifier. It worked with me but have to retry connection many times at first attempt.



Thanks!
They use _Fortiguard Web Filter._ I will try that though.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2014)

Quite lot of updates to steam now a days. Been there updating almost everyday!
What's up with that!?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Quite lot of updates to steam now a days. Been there updating almost everyday!
> What's up with that!?


Weird.. It didn't ask for any update nearly a month for me!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Weird.. It didn't ask for any update nearly a month for me!!



Thats the best part. It doesn't asks it just does.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there any Govt. organisation in India that regulate the content of the games. I have seen some steam games not available in India eg: Prototype 2


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Is there any Govt. organisation in India that regulate the content of the games. I have seen some steam games not available in India eg: Prototype 2



Yeah I think so. They also banned Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Quite lot of updates to steam now a days. Been there updating almost everyday!
> What's up with that!?



Steam music is in beta phase and its gonna be ported to main client soon. May be thats why.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Steam music is in beta phase and its gonna be ported to main client soon. May be thats why.



Whats Steam Music ?? They are going to sell me Bollywood songs now.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whats Steam Music ?? They are going to sell me Bollywood songs now.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


>



Seriously what is it ?? I really dunno about that.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Seriously what is it ?? I really dunno about that.



This article.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 14, 2014)

they were also launching some in game music player...what happened to that?


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 14, 2014)

oh my god

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeros and The Phantom Pain Officially Confirmed for PC via STEAM!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat the faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAaaAAAAAAAAAAy


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2014)

What about the over-excitement for the game "Metal Gear Solid V"? 
Also another update today at 76 MB from steam. Why do I feel I am on a nightly release of Steam :/


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> oh my god
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeros and The Phantom Pain Officially Confirmed for PC via STEAM!



not excited for two reasons -

1. cant play it on my PC
2. MG series follows a good story AFAIK(i may be wrong), so no point in playing from the middle.




BTW guys there's super deals on Tropico games, how are they? should i get them? 

PS - i love RTS


----------



## snap (Aug 14, 2014)

New steam client looks so sleek and square


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> not excited for two reasons -
> 
> 1. cant play it on my PC
> 2. MG series follows a good story AFAIK(i may be wrong), so no point in playing from the middle.
> ...



Dude !! its MGS !!! Ive been dying to play MGS since the PS2 days


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

snap said:


> New steam client looks so sleek and square



Updating right now. Lets see what you are talking about in a few mins. 

Taskbar Icon changed for better
Steam now more colorful. Not just Grey and Black, now we have other colors as well.
The Hide Feature is useful for some and useless for others but category system is good.
Feels kinda flashy TBH, will need some getting used to.
The contrast have been increased, which in some cases hurts my eyes.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2014)

eww don't like new icon


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude !! its MGS !!! Ive been dying to play MGS since the PS2 days



so have I. but there's not much fun without the complete story.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2014)

Love the new UI. Love all the changes. Feels very modern now. The new icon looks stylish IMO. Great update by Valve


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll have to update... When was this patch released??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> eww don't like new icon





thetechfreak said:


> Love the new UI. Love all the changes. Feels very modern now. The new icon looks stylish IMO. Great update by Valve



Actually previous icon was better for 1 reason, it used to show if steam is currently working or not, I mean if its downloading something or synchronizing then it used to show. New one doesn't do that, I hope that they enable this feature in future updates.
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
I got the update last night.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 15, 2014)

like the oold green better than the previous yellow-brown and new blue for highlights in the UI
there is some kind of comfort level and familiarity which goes away with superficial changes in UI, at least those who make such changes should keep a toggle or option to get back or retain the previous version


----------



## chris (Aug 16, 2014)

Loving new UI, looks better on Ubuntu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] Well you should be able to change the UI using a custom Steam skin.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

^are there original skins by steam ? not fan made recreations


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

No. But I think there was a bit of a similar skin(like the present one) which was fan-made. There is only one steam skin that is official and that's the default one. Others are all fan-made AFAIK


Anyways check this: The best and weirdest Steam skins | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

Whether those skins will work with this latest update is questionable. Wait till new version of those skins come out.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

original steam skin in that link, yeah that olive green looks kickass. site is down though


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> original steam skin in that link, yeah that olive green looks kickass. site is down though



I used to use them some months ago but after all of them you'll come back to vanilla anyway.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

yeh, not installing, don't want to put unnecessary extra stuff
just reminiscing that it looks good


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whether those skins will work with this latest update is questionable.



I think the framework for using skins hasn't changed. Anyways they get updated when there is a major change.


----------



## SunE (Aug 16, 2014)

I tried using the streaming feature today. It worked rather well with both steam and non-steam games.

I played steam edition Metro 2033 and non-steam Watch_Dogs. I streamed from my desktop to my laptop. Both are connected wirelessly to my 150 Mbps router. In Watch_Dogs I did experience slight audio stuttering but overall the gameplay was very good and I couldn't tell if any visual detail was lost. 

Anyone else happen to try it? 

Also CS:GO is 50% off @ $7.49(approx 450-460 Rs).


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2014)

So, I just installed a clean Win 8.1. *Can I just use the existing steam installation? (It is in another drive).*

And how is the games compatibility of Win 8.1? 

My Win7 is corrupted so I will be deleting or re-installing soon. I am thinking about making Win 8.1, my main OS if it supports most of the games.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 20, 2014)

can't use the existing steam isntallation (AFAIK), but you can install new steam, and then point it to your old library. That should work.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 20, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> So, I just installed a clean Win 8.1. *Can I just use the existing steam installation? (It is in another drive).*
> 
> And how is the games compatibility of Win 8.1?
> 
> My Win7 is corrupted so I will be deleting or re-installing soon. I am thinking about making Win 8.1, my main OS if it supports most of the games.



Yes you can.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> So, I just installed a clean Win 8.1. *Can I just use the existing steam installation? (It is in another drive).*
> 
> And how is the games compatibility of Win 8.1?
> 
> My Win7 is corrupted so I will be deleting or re-installing soon. I am thinking about making Win 8.1, my main OS if it supports most of the games.


yea, just install Steam and move the *steamapps* (google) folder to your new installation.


----------



## SunE (Aug 20, 2014)

Windows 8.1 is great for games. Fast performance and I haven't faced any compatibility issues. Plus general performance is also much faster compared to Win 7. I honestly don't understand why so many people dislike it. Just install a very small software to bring your old start menu back and there you have it: a much faster win 7.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:
			
		

> And how is the games compatibility of Win 8.1?


 Just about every modern(ish) games works fine on Windows 8.1 now. You won't face any problem with compatibility.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 21, 2014)

I have posted a reply here yesterday, but I can't see it anymore . Well I am not gonna type it again.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally got hold of Steam Wallet card via GamersGift.com , they delivered it via mail within 5 minutes. ₹ 3,250 for a $50 card. about ₹ 180 more than exchange rate , but I don't mind that.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Finally got hold of Steam Wallet card via GamersGift.com , they delivered it via mail within 5 minutes. ₹ 3,250 for a $50 card. about ₹ 180 more than exchange rate , but I don't mind that.



Can I buy one via SBI debit card?
And once you use that card in your steam account, can you 
PM me the steps as well? I'm looking to get 1 too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 25, 2014)

^^ Yup your card will work fine...They take a few minutes to email code though..

Just enter the code where you otherwise a code to activate a game and press activate, you'll receive the Steam Wallet.

Used it for 2-3 times now and have no complaints.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Can I buy one via SBI debit card?
> And once you use that card in your steam account, can you
> PM me the steps as well? I'm looking to get 1 too.



Is your SBI Debit Card Mastercard/Visa or Maestro? I used MC Debitcard worked fine, not sure if maestro is supported.

once you purchase the wallet, you will receive a email (mine took 5 minutes) with the code (I think they do it manually).

after you get your number just goto steam Games> Redeem a steam wallet code > Enter your code and you are done.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 25, 2014)

Yup, done. Sbi visa. Got the 10$ one as of now. Good service.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2014)

Is this Indian Site ?? I am asking because currently I can't do international transactions, thanks to BOI new terms and conditions about their DCs.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2014)

Works flawlessly. Dont know about its origin. Taxes applicable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is this Indian Site ?



Yeah it is.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah it is.



Well then its good. Need a Indian VCC service, if anyone happen to know please point me to it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Finally got hold of Steam Wallet card via GamersGift.com , they delivered it via mail within 5 minutes. ₹ 3,250 for a $50 card. about ₹ 180 more than exchange rate , but I don't mind that.


This rate is good who are using entropay to buy games from steam. It is lower than entropay ($50*0.045*0.035= ₹3286.6632)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> This rate is good who are using entropay to buy games from steam. It is lower than entropay ($50*0.045*0.035= ₹3286.6632)



More the reason to go for it. Does it have a VCC service too ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> More the reason to go for it. Does it have a VCC service too ??



No, why don't u get a credit card I've seen ur steam profile you're regularly buying games from steam. If u have a job apply for one or convince ur parents to give an FD of 20k and take a secured card from sbi or icici


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2014)

alienempire said:


> No, why don't u get a credit card I've seen ur steam profile you're regularly buying games from steam. If u have a job apply for one or convince ur parents to give an FD of 20k and take a secured card from sbi or icici



I am currently a student. Shh....Don't tell my parents that I buy so many games or my pocket money would be substantially reduced.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys, I had to do a clean install of my OS, now I need to copy back the games files to the new installation. How to do it? 

/steamn00bhere


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Guys, I had to do a clean install of my OS, now I need to copy back the games files to the new installation. How to do it?
> 
> /steamn00bhere



Did you took the backup of the games before formatting ??
If yes then just copy paste SteamApps folder and you are done


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2014)

^ also take savegame backup from the installed directory of steam application


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 2, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Guys, I had to do a clean install of my OS, now I need to copy back the games files to the new installation. How to do it?
> 
> /steamn00bhere


Keep the steamapps folder and the steam.exe

Delete every other file and folder.


Run the Steam.exe and steam will be reinstalled. After logging in and updating your games will be detected and you can play.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

got it, added game directories to steam and it picked up the games. 

thanks for the replies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

Which download servers do you guys use? Steam automatically configured me the Bangalore server but I issues while downloading and the throughput isn't good. Switched to the Delhi one and everything is fine.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Which download servers do you guys use? Steam automatically configured me the Bangalore server but I issues while downloading and the throughput isn't good. Switched to the Delhi one and everything is fine.



I'll also try the Delhi Server then.


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Which download servers do you guys use? Steam automatically configured me the Bangalore server but I issues while downloading and the throughput isn't good. Switched to the Delhi one and everything is fine.



I dont know which server it is configured for me but i have consistent 50+ kB/s speed


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2014)

^^ I had ACT BB when I was in Bangalore and in my office, we had 50mbps. I used to get download speeds like 2.5-4mbps. Finished downloading TR 2014 within 20 minutes. I was like WTF!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> I dont know which server it is configured for me but i have consistent 50+ kB/s speed



In the Steam client, select View->Settings->Downloads to find which server it has been configured with.


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> In the Steam client, select View->Settings->Downloads to find which server it has been configured with.



for me default configured to mumbai changed to chennai, what difference its gonna make I have crappy internet


----------



## masterkd (Sep 14, 2014)

What happened to Steam???   

*i.imgur.com/OZm69Jr.png


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

masterkd said:


> What happened to Steam???
> 
> *i.imgur.com/OZm69Jr.png



This is nothing. Once I had 1049MBps.


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is nothing. Once I had 1049MBps.


How long it lasts


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> How long it lasts



It was due to 3G disconnection.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is nothing. Once I had 1049MBps.



I had several GBps. 
I was actually restoring from a backup.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 14, 2014)

I once got peak 3,424,143,616.0 GB/s while actually downloading at 65kb/sec


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I once got peak 3,424,143,616.0 GB/s while actually downloading at 65kb/sec


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anyone has any Idea if ''IDBI Internation Debit card" work with Steam/HumbleBundle/GOG.com and/or paypal?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 14, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Does anyone has any Idea if ''IDBI Internation Debit card" work with Steam/HumbleBundle/GOG.com and/or paypal?



AFAIK only AXIS Bank *Debit Cards* work internationally.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 15, 2014)

ICICI debit cards work too, if they do NOT have "Electronic use only" written on them


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> AFAIK only AXIS Bank *Debit Cards* work internationally.


Hdfc works. There is a separate section called international usage. You can enable or disable it or set the limit.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> Hdfc works. There is a separate section called international usage. You can enable or disable it or set the limit.



I tried many times with HDFC Debit card, after enabling the international usage with 5k limit. Still payments failed on most sites and steam too. ICICI card worked on first time use itself


----------



## masterkd (Sep 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is nothing. Once I had 1049MBps.





amjath said:


> How long it lasts





seamon said:


> It was due to 3G disconnection.





gameranand said:


> I had several GBps.
> I was actually restoring from a backup.





tanmaymohan said:


> I once got peak 3,424,143,616.0 GB/s while actually downloading at 65kb/sec



Nah! For me it did actually download at 8.9 MB/s totaling approx 1.5 GB in approximately 3.5 mins. It was a huge shocker.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Nah! For me it did actually download at 8.9 MB/s totaling approx 1.5 GB in approximately 3.5 mins. It was a huge shocker.



What is the game name you were downloading/updating and internet speed


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Nah! For me it did actually download at 8.9 MB/s totaling approx 1.5 GB in approximately 3.5 mins. It was a huge shocker.



Lucky.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is the game name you were downloading/updating and internet speed



Its East India Company. I believe Steam was downloading data from local peer.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Its East India Company. I believe Steam was downloading data from local peer.


Local peering it's what I was thinking


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

A new major update is here:
Steam Discovery Update


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> A new major update is here:
> Steam Discovery Update



Yeah good update for site.....The update is not for client though. 
The worst part of this update is that it doesn't show me the lowest price for the games. Neither Steam history nor the external sites which steam used to show to us.....BAD VOLVO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ Use Enhanced Steam for lowest price etc. I don't think Steam as a site should maintain this, they would need to use many APIs to get integrated with literally hundreds of game selling sites out there.


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2014)

^ amjath will remember that 

TFS


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ amjath will remember that
> 
> TFS



This:

Enhanced Steam


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Use Enhanced Steam for lowest price etc. I don't think Steam as a site should maintain this, they would need to use many APIs to get integrated with literally hundreds of game selling sites out there.



With this new update, Enhanced Steam extension is now messed up....had to disable it. Will activate again when they update the extension for this new look. I was already using Enhanced Steam before this.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 23, 2014)

Enhanced steam needs update it doesn't shows Thailand,singapore,philippines,malyasia,indonesia prices


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

gameranand said:


> With this new update, Enhanced Steam extension is now messed up....had to disable it. Will activate again when they update the extension for this new look. I was already using Enhanced Steam before this.


I guess it'll be soon(in a few days)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I guess it'll be soon(in a few days)



Yeah I have high hopes.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2014)

Can I share my games with my brother account via Steam Family Sharing? 
One PC, One Laptop, Two different Steam Account, same network.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Can I share my games with my brother account via Steam Family Sharing?
> One PC, One Laptop, Two different Steam Account, same network.



Yes, but only limited games are available to do so as of now. 
Remember, shared games can be played one at a time


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2014)

And one needs to be online while playing shared game AFAIK.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> And one needs to be online while playing shared game AFAIK.



Yes, correct.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it possible to use same steam account in different computers simultaneously to download two different games with two internet connections . I have two computers and two internet connections


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Is it possible to use same steam account in different computers simultaneously to download two different games with two internet connections . I have two computers and two internet connections



No. You cannot be logged in on two different computers at the same time using the same account.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No. You cannot be logged in on two different computers at the same time using the same account.


Well I did login to same account on 2 separate PCs. But they were on same LAN network so I didn't face issue. Could do In-home streaming etc.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

Does it? And both machines were connected to the net?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I can also connect on same account from two different pcs , but they are on same network .


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does it? And both machines were connected to the net?


Yup both were connected. They were on same LAN and Steam detected the other PC after I logged in.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't tried that because....I don't have two PCs. 

However, if both machines are not on LAN then you can't login on both simultaneously.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I haven't tried that because....I don't have two PCs.
> 
> However, if both machines are not on LAN then you can't login on both simultaneously.



Hmm...I have a idea for that....Make a dummy account on steam and share your library with that account on other PC. Now you can Download 2 games for your master account simultaneously. 
Easy peasy.


----------



## snap (Oct 8, 2014)

lel all steam servers down :\


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Yupieee, My Fav. game Split/Second is now steam!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Yupieee, My Fav. game Split/Second is now steam!!



Framerate cap at 30. No thanks, I'll skip this one out.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 8, 2014)

^^ they locked at 30fps?


----------



## snap (Oct 8, 2014)

It has SecuRom right?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ they locked at 30fps?



YES. 


snap said:


> It has SecuRom right?



Yes.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 9, 2014)

But EA locked nfs rivals at 30fps.....It ran quite good


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2014)

How to find no of units sold for each game in steam?? I've seen it for PS4,Xboxone etc. Eg: vgchartz


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2014)

^^ On Steam? Nope it isn't publicly declared AFAIK.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

Not available. Also its not needed


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 30, 2014)

My Steam account got hacked yesterday. I have locked it and raised a ticked to steam support. How long do these issues normally take to resolve?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2014)

Bhargav Simha said:


> My Steam account got hacked yesterday. I have locked it and raised a ticked to steam support. How long do these issues normally take to resolve?



Will take a week atleast imo. 

How did it get hacked? Logged into shady site that was acting like steamcommunity.com ?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 30, 2014)

No, I only played dota 2 from the past month did no other steam related activities. 
Today at 5: 00 am I was unable to login. When i checked my mail i had message at 10 pm yesterday that my email has been changed. Also I have steam security on, so when some one tries to login from new PC it sends a verification code, I didnt receive that too. The e-mail was changed bypassing it. 
BTW my e-mail  is not hacked (though i changed the pwd anyway). Dont understand how they got through.

Also recently I used using Dotabuff, which asks for steam login credentials to login. However I have been using it since 2012 (though not regularly)


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

Bhargav Simha said:


> No, I only played dota 2 from the past month did no other steam related activities.
> However I clicked some links shared under pc deals thread regarding some deals yesterday night (around 10) and when i reached home I was unable to login. When i checked my mail i had message at 10 pm yesterday that my email has been changed. Also I have steam security on, so when some one tries to login from new PC it sends a verification code, I didnt receive that too. The e-mail was changed bypassing it. BTW my e-mail  is not hacked (though i changed the pwd anyway). Dont understand how they got through.
> Also recently I used using Dotabuff, which asks for steam login credentials to login. However I have been using it since 2012 (though not regulary)



You said you clicked some links shared under PC deals thread. Is that on this forum? Can you be specific what links you clicked?
If any of the links leads to some suspicious sites, it needs to be removed right away.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You said you clicked some links shared under PC deals thread. Is that on this forum? Can you be specific what links you clicked?
> If any of the links leads to some suspicious sites, it needs to be removed right away.



Hi, I did some more research, the links i clicked were after the account was hacked, after almost and hour. So they are not related. Also they are from respectable sites, like GMG and PCgamer.
I apologize for causing the false alarm. i will remove that sentence from my previous post.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

Well that's ok. But do take precautions that your steam isn't 'hacked' again. 

Happy playing.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 7, 2014)

I got back my steam account 2 days back. None of my games or items are missing as per my knowledge. I did not expect it to be resolved so quickly...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 7, 2014)

^^ Although slow, Steam support does resolve our problems every time


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

New steam messenger worm crawling around

*i.imgur.com/tTnK6Lb.png

More Info : Reddit Steam

I got a message like this,(first two lines) I accidentally clicked it but it is blocked by my anti-virus


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

^i too click it since it is just a image file. It for downloaded, without seeing extension I clicked it. Couldn't open it. Deles it right away. Will it cause problem


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

Maybe, it is actually an exe file


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Maybe, it is actually an exe file


Oh nooooo


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep don't download any files which you get spammed. I think whoever clicks it automatically sends it to everyone on their friend list.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^i too click it since it is just a image file. It for downloaded, without seeing extension I clicked it. Couldn't open it. Deles it right away. Will it cause problem



Scan for malwares and viruses.. Change your steam password and email password from another PC. If you dont have any steam items or gifts, then you are safe though


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2014)

Steam Scam "You will exchange this thing?" : Steam


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2014)

This worm automatically downloads a screensaver thingy which is actually a malware.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

The first thing I ask when someone gives me a link is WTF is this ?? If the person is able to reply then OK, or I just ignore it.
As for spammers, I don't really get that many.  Only 1 or 2 times I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2014)

snap said:


> Steam Scam "You will exchange this thing?" : Steam





Allu Azad said:


> This worm automatically downloads a screensaver thingy which is actually a malware.



Yup. 5/6 times yesterday I was sent a link to download that thing from friends. Every one of them had clicked the link just before having it automatically spammed.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Scan for malwares and viruses.. Change your steam password and email password from another PC. If you dont have any steam items or gifts, then you are safe though



which email password you mean? steam pass changed thx


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

So I was in a mood to take advantage of Steam sales. But already had lots of games in my library. So I went on the hunt to find cheapest and greatest games of all times. Finally bought these:



*Game
**Orig Price**New Price**Link*Puzzler World4.990.49Save 90% on Puzzler World on SteamRace The Sun9.992.99Save 70% on Race The Sun on SteamIntroversion Complete Pack19.991.99Save 90% on Introversion Complete Pack on SteamLYNE2.990.89Save 70% on LYNE on SteamPuzzle Dimension2.990.74Save 75% on Puzzle Dimension on SteamRACE On Bundle16.993.39Save 80% on RACE On Bundle on SteamRicochet4.992.49Save 50% on Ricochet on SteamI Have No Mouth and I Must Scream5.591.49Save 75% on I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream on SteamPuzzler World 24.990.49Save 90% on Puzzler World 2 on Steam*Total
**73.51**14.96*

Saving: *About 80%*

What I couldn't buy but wanted to: Wolfstein 3D (since discount was only 50% ) and Shift 2 Unleashed.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

Steam Sales, Specials, and Price Drops
you can sort by discount % and it shows price history


----------



## snap (Nov 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> which email password you mean? steam pass changed thx



How many ducks do you have!


----------



## aaruni (Nov 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So I was in a mood to take advantage of Steam sales. But already had lots of games in my library. So I went on the hunt to find cheapest and greatest games of all times. Finally bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get this too. Its only 50% off, but its a great game. I played when it was still just a mod on ModDB : *store.steampowered.com/app/221910/


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2014)

Bought so many games this sale that Winter sales will be dry for me most probably.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Get this too. Its only 50% off, but its a great game. I played when it was still just a mod on ModDB : Save 50% on The Stanley Parable on Steam



Maybe in next sale.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2014)

Steam Community :: Steam Broadcasting


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2014)

Steam Community :: Holiday Auction


----------



## Gollum (Dec 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Steam Community :: Holiday Auction



aww the animation is so cute.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2014)

Seems like Valve took the effect of AllowCrossRegionTradingAndGifting=No and applied it to everything. Every gift from these regions is now restricted, regardless of publisher settings:
Russia/CIS
Southeast Asia
South America
Turkey
This does not apply to already existing gifts - RU gifts in my inventory didn't get the red text and they can still be activated.
RIP in pepperonis, cheap games. You will be missed.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 17, 2014)

gift me something, i am poor.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Steam Community :: Holiday Auction



Can anyone tell in "PLAIN ENGLISH" What the heck its all about? I have many so called "Community items" in my steam account. Can I make $$$ from them, by some kind of auction? How the heck I change them to "Gems" which the link says? WTF is all this s*** about?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2014)

gems are the least economical way to convert items to games
that's all I know, so not bothering with it 
there seems to have been a bug in the system that allowed you loads of gems, but it was squashed early on and all transactions reversed, didn't look into it too much


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Seems like Valve took the effect of AllowCrossRegionTradingAndGifting=No and applied it to everything. Every gift from these regions is now restricted, regardless of publisher settings:
> Russia/CIS
> Southeast Asia
> South America
> ...



Well they wanted to stop cross region exploits of game buying. But it has an adverse effect that might hurt them, Take me for example.
Sorry Steam I'll come back to you when I have played 330 games in my account, maybe in next winter sales or next to next year's summer sales. I will only buy what I'll play after buying, previously I used to buy just because I can get it cheap.
My gaming budget will surely go down because of this, steam just lost much moolah from me. And this not just me, they will see the worst Winter sales ever this year if I am not wrong. I ain't buying **** this winter because I have what I need right now, and will wait and wait for HBs and nice bundles.


----------



## 007 (Dec 18, 2014)

+1 Well said [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. That applies exactly for me as well. Out of the 500+ owned I would've hardly bought 10-15 from the official store. Rest all cheap trades and elsewhere . I ll just stick to bundles and price errors hereafter.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well they wanted to stop cross region exploits of game buying. But it has an adverse effect that might hurt them, Take me for example.
> Sorry Steam I'll come back to you when I have played 330 games in my account, maybe in next winter sales or next to next year's summer sales. I will only buy what I'll play after buying, previously I used to buy just because I can get it cheap.
> My gaming budget will surely go down because of this, steam just lost much moolah from me. And this not just me, they will see the worst Winter sales ever this year if I am not wrong. I ain't buying **** this winter because I have what I need right now, and will wait and wait for HBs and nice bundles.



Let's see if you can resist the urge to buy games at such cheap prices.  

BTW, AFAIK Steam traders (including buyers) makes up for a very low percentage of steams complete user-base. I'm pretty sure they analysed every step carefully before taking such drastic steps.

Maybe now people will only buy games they actually have time to play instead of hoarding all possible games.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2014)

007 said:


> +1 Well said [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]. That applies exactly for me as well. Out of the 500+ owned I would've hardly bought 10-15 from the official store. Rest all cheap trades and elsewhere . I ll just stick to bundles and price errors hereafter.



Yeah it seems like Steam's Economic adviser didn't read about human mentality much. The move is completely silly on their part and will only harm them, hell my budget is getting reduced for gaming and I am neutral for this change but Steam will see the WORST SALE IN THEIR HISTORY THIS TIME FOR SURE. My Steam library escalated from 237 to 330 in one month, all thanks to very cheap deals. If there weren't for them, I would had never even bought those games at all. Why would I buy a game when I think I might play it and not so sure about it. I'll rather play the ones I have and damn I have so many of my favorites in library but didn't played them.




ACidBaseD said:


> Let's see if you can resist the urge to buy games at such cheap prices.
> 
> BTW, AFAIK Steam traders (including buyers) makes up for a very low percentage of steams complete user-base. I'm pretty sure they analysed every step carefully before taking such drastic steps.
> 
> Maybe now people will only buy games they actually have time to play instead of hoarding all possible games.



I'll resist. You'll see no notifications of Gameranand own this and that game this sale unless I really need to.
Drastic step for traders maybe, not for me. I have bought plenty titles at their full price and I don't regret a thing because I have played them. I did hoarded a lot of titles just for the sake of cheapass deals.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 18, 2014)

*i.imgflip.com/fgqi2.jpg
So, whats happened to the Steam Sale? A TL;DR would be nice at this stage.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2014)

auction gems got hacked, all trades got re-instated, those who participated during the hack got a free copy of cs:go 
roubles crashed and trades were not allowed from some regions to others
the games are celebrating because they finally get to be played


----------



## snap (Dec 18, 2014)

Steam winter sale did not start yet


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Bought myself Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae. Hack and slash love @ 2.49 <3


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Bought myself Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae. Hack and slash love @ 2.49 <3



I can't handle Japanese audio so skipped.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2014)

U serious? I love jap info. Maybe i got tuned to Jap audio thanks to tons of anime.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey, can we buy Steam game using a Russian VPN/ IP address? I know trading is not allowed but can we make purchases? Rouble is dirt cheap!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hey, can we buy Steam game using a Russian VPN/ IP address? I know trading is not allowed but can we make purchases? Rouble is dirt cheap!



Short answer NO. Explanation given below.
Even if you somehow manage to do it then also you won't be able to activate the game to your account. You see there is a activation restriction on all the games, means games bought in Russia can only be activated in Russian account, once activated they are playable anywhere. Now again VPN won't help because your Steam account is attached to the first purchase country and in our case, India. Also not to mention there are ban probability from steam on your account if you try these methods. Don't try it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2014)

Se can we create a new Russian Steam account, purchase and activate using thta that account and then gift the game to out primary account?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Se can we create a new Russian Steam account, purchase and activate using thta that account and then gift the game to out primary account?



Did you not read what I wrote ??
A game purchased in Russia can only be activated in Russia and CIS countries.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 22, 2014)

You can't buy from russian account directly unless you own a russian cc/paypal


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Se can we create a new Russian Steam account, purchase and activate using thta that account and then gift the game to out primary account?



If you manage to buy games from russian account, you can just activate the game via VPN. -OR- make a mule account buy and activate games on that account and family share it to primary account. So not much risk also!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> If you manage to buy games from russian account, you can just activate the game via VPN. -OR- make a mule account buy and activate games on that account and family share it to primary account. So not much risk also!



Can't activate game on your Indian account. Only option is family sharing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

Do remember though your account may be locked for using VPN.  I've heard people being banned for using VPNs to purchase games. Especially when they frequently switch between VPN and normal internet.  


Buying from VPN is against TOS. Your profile may be locked.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 23, 2014)

@all
Many thanks to snap aka thevenerable gifted me The crew.


----------



## snap (Dec 23, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> Many thanks to snap aka thevenerable gifted me The crew.



lol i just returned what was yours


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2014)

@all, okay, so I would make some Russian friends on CS:GO and ask hem to do it for me


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @all, okay, so I would make some Russian friends on CS:GO and ask hem to do it for me



You Can't Gift Steam Games Wherever You Want Anymore


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You Can't Gift Steam Games Wherever You Want Anymore



It have been said 69th time in this current discussion. still op dont get it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry guys, Steam noob here


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @all, okay, so I would make some Russian friends on CS:GO and ask hem to do it for me



You can do nothing except buying at the price shown on Steam or other site. PERIOD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2014)

quick question:
are games available to buy in both origin & steam or they are only sold on any one?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> quick question:
> are games available to buy in both origin & steam or they are only sold on any one?



If you buy on Steam, you get only on Steam. If you buy on Origin, then only on Origin.

Also, some games which are available on both clients have to be purchased separately to use in both of them.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 25, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You Can't Gift Steam Games Wherever You Want Anymore


Good thing I didnt buy any keys for trading.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 26, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Good thing I didnt buy any keys for trading.



Trading is still active though. Japan and Canadian stores have quite a bit cheaper prices than US/Indian store on many games.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 27, 2014)

ok this may be noobish but i've been using steam from a lot of time but how to use those skins and weapons for F2Ps like TF2?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok this may be noobish but i've been using steam from a lot of time but how to use those skins and weapons for F2Ps like TF2?



You get random items while playing(they just show up in your inventory). Just open your inventory and equip them.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> You get random items while playing(they just show up in your inventory). Just open your inventory and equip them.



not those. the steam community stuff.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 29, 2014)

As in trading cards, emoticons and backgrounds? Or actual TF2 stuff??


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2014)

DVJex said:


> As in trading cards, emoticons and backgrounds? Or actual TF2 stuff??



i mean all those community made skins.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bought Max Payne 3 complete and Tomb Raider 2013 GOTY edition from steam


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2014)

Battleblock theatre worth it? Reviews look good.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 31, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i mean all those community made skins.


Steam workshop? Afaik you can rate up/down, comment and all those other social things. It's up to valve to decide if they're gonna put it in the game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i mean all those community made skins.


Community skins are approved and added to the game. They then drop like every other item(random drops or via chests). 

Community items are added on the basis of popularity and if they meet all ToS of the Steam Workshop.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2014)

Bought Metal Slug 3 due to sale for $2.39


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 31, 2014)

If torchlight 2 falls below $5 and if someone spots it let me know, it's $8 now I should have got the $10 gift card :/ 
That said does anyone here have suggestions for a diablo like game under 5$ on steam 
I know path of exile is free, but other options


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 31, 2014)

DVJex said:


> Steam workshop? Afaik you can rate up/down, comment and all those other social things. It's up to valve to decide if they're gonna put it in the game.





thetechfreak said:


> Community skins are approved and added to the game. They then drop like every other item(random drops or via chests).
> 
> Community items are added on the basis of popularity and if they meet all ToS of the Steam Workshop.



ohhkk it works like this? i didnt knew


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

I have some re-packed versions of games from ahem sources  . Now since those are also in my steam library, I don't want to download that much data again. If I install the re-packed versions, would they work with steam given that I won't use a cr@ck or patch.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have some re-packed versions of games from ahem sources  . Now since those are also in my steam library, I don't want to download that much data again. If I install the re-packed versions, would they work with steam given that I won't use a cr@ck or patch.



Yes, provided that if you have the scene releases (Ripz may or may not work) of the game. Only you have to do is 
1) First download a small % (1%) of the game, then stop
2) Copy the game's ACF file to another location
3) Remove the partially downloaded game , then check the steamdb for the correct folder name of the game
4) Then copy the p**ated version(uncracked) to the folder Steamlibrary>common and put back the above ACF file to the steamlibrary
5) Now restart the download it will check for the files in the folder


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yes, provided that if you have the scene releases (Ripz may or may not work) of the game. Only you have to do is
> 1) First download a small % (1%) of the game, then stop
> 2) Copy the game's ACF file to another location
> 3) Remove the partially downloaded game , then check the steamdb for the correct folder name of the game
> ...



1) is unnecessary making 3) unnecessary.

i follow these steps. 

Pre Requisite - the game folder name after download(ask someone who has downloaded the game)[let it be x]

0) Close Steam
1) Install the game somewhere
2) Copy the installed filed to somewhere else and uninstall the game
3) Goto Steam/SteamApps/common and make a folder named x
4) Copy your installed files from 2) to folder x
5) Open steam and start download. It'll skip most DL (if you dont have ripped ahem version)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

^ Tried and was all in vain. will acquire retail disks anyhow.

Steamdb is showing *Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes* (Steam: *store.steampowered.com/app/228260/)  is in my account but I don't remember adding/buying it. Also it doesn't shows up in my steam library and while clicking on the play button on the product page, a blank popup appears. Can anybody confirm its a glitch?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Tried and was all in vain. will acquire retail disks anyhow.



what steps did you exactly follow?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> what steps did you exactly follow?


the ones you said.

Steam started downloading entire game from the start.  -_-

I have ripped versions 

Anyways, thanks for the help.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> the ones you said.
> 
> Steam started downloading entire game from the start.  -_-
> 
> ...



Like I said, work only with scene releases


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> the ones you said.
> 
> Steam started downloading entire game from the start.  -_-
> 
> ...



oh well ripped dont work


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes,ripped versions won't work but copying iso installs will be fine.


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.



I'll miss those...Redeemed to Gameranand.


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2015)

Gabe had smoked something some time back and yet to get over it. Captcha in trades, trade restrictions of every possible manner, now this... what's next?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2015)

Skud said:


> Gabe had smoked something some time back and yet to get over it. Captcha in trades, trade restrictions of each possible manner, now this... what's next?



Dem Trade capcha are driving me nuts TBH.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

Skud said:


> ... what's next?


For starters, this 

Valve: Steam Machines Will Be "Front And Center" At GDC - GameSpot


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2015)

Too many jpg/scr phishing links being posted today in my profile, anyone having the same experience?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> oh well ripped dont work



finally got one scene release working for *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 17, 2015)

Skud said:


> Too many jpg/scr phishing links being posted today in my profile, anyone having the same experience?



Yeah posts via chat or comments on profile almsot daily. This is getting annoying now.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

^Yup.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have limited bandwidth (40 GB per month) at home which vanishes like nail-polish removed from an open bottle. Is there any way I can download Steam games from some other link? I want to get them from college where Steam is blocked. Are there any repack torrents that work with steam too? I'm not pirating, I just want to get game files for games I've purchases.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I have limited bandwidth (40 GB per month) at home which vanishes like nail-polish removed from an open bottle. Is there any way I can download Steam games from some other link? I want to get them from college where Steam is blocked. Are there any repack torrents that work with steam too? I'm not pirating, I just want to get game files for games I've purchases.



check pm


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> check pm




I would like to know too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone has tried steamleft.com ? It tells the time needed to finish our Steam Games

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/steamleft.JPG


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15126&d=1421657480

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I would like to know too.



check pm


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/steam.png


WTF ? even steam wants me to die IRL   !


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2015)

SteamLeft


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2015)

SteamLeft


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2015)

^^ Check PM [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

007 said:


> Steam is removing support for OAuth. All bundle sites that used OAuth for direct key redemption will go back to old ways i.e. providing Steam keys.



So what will happen to the games link in old bundle that I have not redeemed yet?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2015)

*i.minus.com/iQvsACh6fxM03.png

I would rather write blogs in the time.  Gabe Newell made special appearance in my Steamleft. 



Nerevarine said:


> WTF ? even steam wants me to die IRL   !



Click "More of these" to change that, lol.

- - - Updated - - -

Scratch the blog writing marathon. I would rather ...

*i.minus.com/ib2tUCCBjLyzVq.JPG


----------



## 007 (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> So what will happen to the games link in old bundle that I have not redeemed yet?



In future, all bundle sites will provide Steam keys. You can still redeem Humble Bundle unused games using the old method with a single click. (Technically, they haven't removed Oauth yet which will eventually happen, but announced that they will no longer support any further developments on it). Other sites like Indie Gala have converted the existing game/gift links to Steam keys already.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 21, 2015)

Steam now lets you see average ISP speeds in each country

Steam Download Stats

Look's like lowest is bsnl's potato broadband 
*i.imgur.com/pJ3SkjK.jpg?1


----------



## Gollum (Jan 21, 2015)

average download rate in Japan is 33.5Mbps


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]: Kind of speaks volume for the Internet penetration and bandwidth. _Pun Intended._


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION] well that feature has existed for a year or two now. I think South Korea has one of the fastest average Internet speeds in the world right now.

EDIT: yeah the ISP wise metrics is new


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2015)

BSNL's servers are hamster wheel powered toaster boxes, no wonder they got the lowest download rate


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

man Rwanda has better speeds
and airtel is in so many countries giving sad speeds


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Faced a weird bug on Steam for Linux(Ubuntu 14.04 LTS). I was playing matchmaking and CSGO and the game was somewhat lagging(network issue) so I thought I'd disconenct and reconnect to fix it. 

I disconnected and the whole game froze, couldn't move mouse etc. Alt+Tab didn't help much too. I tried starting terminal etc and didn't work. I directly turned off the power(using a Laptop btw) and after the next boot when I ran steam, all my games were gone. There were only "Install" buttons. On checking the directories, thier files were gone too. Oh well


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Faced a weird bug on Steam for Linux(Ubuntu 14.04 LTS). I was playing matchmaking and CSGO and the game was somewhat lagging(network issue) so I thought I'd disconenct and reconnect to fix it.
> 
> I disconnected and the whole game froze, couldn't move mouse etc. Alt+Tab didn't help much too. I tried starting terminal etc and didn't work. I directly turned off the power(using a Laptop btw) and after the next boot when I ran steam, all my games were gone. There were only "Install" buttons. On checking the directories, thier files were gone too. Oh well



It happened with me on Windows too, but the files were there, so when i clicked Install button it detected the files and installed them automatically. check the steamapps folder again it might not be the same directory structure like windows.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2015)

^ I clicked download and download started from 0 %


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh dear, Steam bug on Linux... not a good news. I am planning to move to Ubuntu as primary OS. 
thetechfreak: Do keep us updated. Are the games gone for good?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ I clicked download and download started from 0 %



That is sad.

Tried asking steam support ?


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 26, 2015)

That's why it's always wise to keep a backup, I had a similar experience some time back, since then always maintain one


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Tried asking steam support ?


 Nah. They take couplr of weeks to reply to even urgent things and no use getting a automated reply when I can just reinstall.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 3, 2015)

What are the other ways of getting xp other than creating badges ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> What are the other ways of getting xp other than creating badges ?



Each game you buy gives you +1 XP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Each game you buy gives you +1 XP.



It's actually a little different: Information about Game Collector Badge / XP per game owned :: Steam Trading Cards Group


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It's actually a little different: Information about Game Collector Badge / XP per game owned :: Steam Trading Cards Group



Oh well, In my case I have 462 games. So I posted what I noticed while activating games on my account.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> What are the other ways of getting xp other than creating badges ?



play the games 

- - - Updated - - -

*forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3175338



> Buy games: there are badges rewarding you for owning x amount of games.
> Complete card sets: you can get a total 500 xp for completing a card set 5 times. You can complete a card set for under dollar depending on the popularity (most source game card sets will run about a dollar).
> Complete FOIL card sets: you can get 100 xp for completing a card set at a maximum of 1 time. Foil card prices can be found for under fifty cents each, or can run you $15+.
> Be here forever: you might see people with high levels and not have completed one card set. That's because Valve highly rewards Steam Veterans. You get 50xp per year you've been a steam user. 1 year = 50 xp, 2 years = 50 more xp, and so on.
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> play the games



No use.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2015)

Can anyone explain me the concept of trading cards on Steam in a simple language? I cannot understand form online guides.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can anyone explain me the concept of trading cards on Steam in a simple language? I cannot understand form online guides.



I m trying my best

1. There are many games which Participate in Trade cards.
2. For playing those games, you get card drops, half or one more than half of all cards. After that drops stops PERMANENTLY.
3. Drops are random.
4. You have to acquire the remaining cards from Steam community market or trading to craft a badge.
5. For each badge you craft, you get +100XP, Emoicons, Profile backgound. After enough XP you level up.
6. For each Level up you get +5 friends limit.
7. Also for each complete card drop of a game you are eligible for Booster pack of that game that you get randomly (Very Rarely).
8. You can improve that chance by level up, each +10 level up gives you +10% chance to get Booster pack.

Different cards have different value on the Community market.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ 

Person who designed this, should get a promotion for coming up with the most innovative "Business strategy". 

Or, should get demotion for the confusion it creates.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2015)

^^Agree. Most useless thing I have seen so far on steam.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I m trying my best
> 
> 1. There are many games which Participate in Trade cards.
> 2. For playing those games, you get card drops, half or one more than half of all cards. After that drops stops PERMANENTLY.
> ...



Still didn't understand fully.  
Oh, btw i heard that keeping the game running in background for specific amount of time gets you a card drop and not all games in steam have card drop. Is that true??


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2015)

^ Yup all games don't have cards. And yeah running the game in the background is sufficient for getting card drops.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Still didn't understand fully.
> Oh, btw i heard that keeping the game running in background for specific amount of time gets you a card drop and not all games in steam have card drop. Is that true??



Use "idle master" for that.

So I can either sell the cards for cash or buy some for level up. Dollars vs XP. Yeah right.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2015)

It's a good tactic to make people play games they would otherwise not have played.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2015)

^^ Actually it is working. I see people buying games just for trading cards and god knows what is the use of that cards


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Actually it is working. I see people buying games just for trading cards and god knows what is the use of that cards



You buy a bundle for $2.5 and it have 6-7 games with trade cards. Use Idle master to get the drops and sell them. You'll get more money that what you invested, so basically you paid nothing for those games and instead got some credits to buy new games. Also once you are addicted to Steam then level up is good, you get a showcase for every 10 levels to show off Badges, screenshots, achievements etc.


----------



## heartless (Feb 8, 2015)

I want to know which badges I can craft by spending the least amount. I found two websites but they don't work exactly the way I want.
1) STC Set Prices isn't working. 
2) *www.steamcardexchange.net/index.php?badgeprices shows all the games in the list and not just the ones I own, even after signing in through Steam.

So, is there any website like steamcardexchange which will list only the games I own?


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Use "idle master" for that.
> 
> So I can either sell the cards for cash or buy some for level up. Dollars vs XP. Yeah right.



Thanks.. This is exactly what i need. It works for the game that are in your library but not installed too !!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2015)

heartless said:


> I want to know which badges I can craft by spending the least amount. I found two websites but they don't work exactly the way I want.
> 1) STC Set Prices isn't working.
> 2) *www.steamcardexchange.net/index.php?badgeprices shows all the games in the list and not just the ones I own, even after signing in through Steam.
> 
> So, is there any website like steamcardexchange which will list only the games I own?



Try Steam Trade Manager. Much better and good community.


----------



## heartless (Feb 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Try Steam Trade Manager. Much better and good community.



Link please. Can't seem to find it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

About the steam cards, I do not want any badge or other fancy stuff so I'm thinking of putting ALL my cards up for sale. Is it the right decision?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

heartless said:


> Link please. Can't seem to find it.



Here you go
SteamTrade Matcher Î² - Home


harshilsharma63 said:


> About the steam cards, I do not want any badge or other fancy stuff so I'm thinking of putting ALL my cards up for sale. Is it the right decision?



If you want to sell then yes.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2015)

How do you guys add to your steam wallets ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2015)

^^ Most of the time directly or we use gamersgift.com for wallet codes.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> How do you guys add to your steam wallets ?



Usually Entropay for VCC or Gamergift for wallet codes.


----------



## heartless (Feb 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Here you go
> SteamTrade Matcher Î² - Home



Thanks anand but I was looking for something to list the approximate price of crafting badges, so that I could decide which ones to craft and which ones to sell. It's nice for trading though.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

heartless said:


> Thanks anand but I was looking for something to list the approximate price of crafting badges, so that I could decide which ones to craft and which ones to sell. It's nice for trading though.



Use Enhanced Steam Extension for that. It will tell you the remaining price in total.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

anyone else having issues with steams latest update?
I just installed it and my entire profile got erased,all my friends gone and most of my games are missing 
on the steam site,it shows up the same way
if I view my friends account,my steam account is still intact from his friends list
plss help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> anyone else having issues with steams latest update?
> I just installed it and my entire profile got erased,all my friends gone and most of my games are missing
> on the steam site,it shows up the same way
> if I view my friends account,my steam account is still intact from his friends list
> plss help



No problems here, what is your steamid btw?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No problems here, what is your steamid btw?



shapeshifter0100,I can still see my profile but seem to have 2 profiles under the same email/steam account
I have done 3 profile name changes before

even all my progress,items etc all vanished


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 10, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Most of the time directly or we use gamersgift.com for wallet codes.



Thanks...

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Usually Entropay for VCC or Gamergift for wallet codes.



Any benefit of using one over other or ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Any benefit of using one over other or ??



Use Gamegift for Steam but for other purchase sites like GMG, HB etc which only accept credit cards, Entropay comes to the rescue. Even though the charges are 5% but then also atleast you can purchase what you want.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

anyone have any solutions for me?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

steam support


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> anyone have any solutions for me?



your profile is private, i can't see what games you have.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> anyone have any solutions for me?



Make the profile public so that we can check whether its showing blank to us as well.
*Open a ticket with Steam Support and they will help you out.*


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> your profile is private, i can't see what games you have.





gameranand said:


> Make the profile public so that we can check whether its showing blank to us as well.
> *Open a ticket with Steam Support and they will help you out.*



I did make it public but the id is still private for me as well when i see it from my friends profile
if i see it from mine,it shows up as a separate profile as though its someone elses profile
I even made sure that ive used the right login and email etc
once i log in to steam,the profile is blank and at level 0 with no friends and it asks me to setup a community profile as though I just signed up for it

- - - Updated - - -

This is the "reset" profile as seen when i log in and can edit
Steam Community :: shapeshifter0100

this is the "actual" profile which is actually mine and has all my achievements etc
Steam Community :: Shapeshifter0100

my login etc hasnt changed but it shows up as 2 separate profiles now
I double checked to see if I was using the wrong email or something but its all good on my end


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2015)

Contact Steam support. They will sort this out.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Contact Steam support. They will sort this out.



how long will the ticket thing take?any idea?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> how long will the ticket thing take?any idea?



Around 2 weeks I think.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 1, 2015)

Quoted from SteamDB statement.



> *Package names are no longer visible*
> Due to a recent change by Valve package names are no longer published and as such are no longer available on SteamDB.
> From what we have seen, this looks like an intentional change.




Eg: DBX Sub


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Around 2 weeks I think.



they still havent got back to me


----------



## aaruni (Mar 6, 2015)

Noticed this today :

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=SNCZ

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=PMWQ

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=8GLE


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2015)

What never share password or download speed


----------



## aaruni (Mar 6, 2015)

6 messages unread. click on them, and empty chat box appears.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2015)

More Steam Machines announced with their prices: Steam Machines


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> More Steam Machines announced with their prices: Steam Machines



what's the use? consolification of PC??

- - - Updated - - -

On another note what i saw on that steam machine page ORIGIN OMEGA Steam Machine 													I was like Origin + steam what??? then looked carefully..........


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what's the use? consolification of PC??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> On another note what i saw on that steam machine page ORIGIN OMEGA Steam Machine 													I was like Origin + steam what??? then looked carefully..........



its a great concept imho
much better than consoles and much more vfm and upgradable
infact the alienware alpha itself is priced around the same as a PS4 and beats it performance and feature wise

not much use for proper PC enthusiasts but will get rid of the console fad

- - - Updated - - -

Btw guys my steam profile issue was resolved finally yesterday!! am so thrilled,steam support rocks!!did take nearly a month though


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 6, 2015)

This one looks cost effective than assembled PCS : Syber Steam Machine X ($1399 ~ ₹88000)  

Specs :

Syber Steam Machine X
Price: $1,399 
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4790K 
GPU: NVIDIA® Geforce® GTX 980 4GB 
Memory: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 
Storage: 1TB 7200 RPM HDD


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 12, 2015)

New Steam gift restrictions limit the number of countries of activation​
Valve has posed another set of restrictions to Steam gifts activation and trading. The new rules limit the number of countries gifts could be activated in.

Steam users in countries located in Eastern Europe and South America, among other regions, are discovering that once a gift has been bought from certain countries, it can only be redeemed in the same countries. Furthermore, if a gift were to be added to a user’s library, it would only be playable within the same countries.

Multiple reports from users residing in countries like Singapore, Russia, Brazil, Mexico, and others are cropping up on Reddit. The reports reference a new warning screen that shows up whenever a game bought as a gift from specific countries is traded.

*i.imgur.com/0ta0BJe.png​
The result of the new change means that Steam users in any of the countries listed above who added games through Steam gifts to their libraries, can only play said games within those countries. For instance, if game X is bought from Russia and sent as a gift, it can only be redeemed in Russia and can only be played in Russia, meaning that if the user were to travel to another country, they would lose access to the game until their return.

Other users are saying that this has already taken effect and is being applied retroactively to all steam gifts purchased since Valve’s most recent trade restrictions.

This also seems to apply to region-restricted cd keys, according to some users. Until this new change, region-restricted keys sold by third-party websites would only require activation in the same region, but would allow players to play them anywhere after that. This lead to many users simply using a VPN to activate those keys – which are much cheaper than the ones sold in their region – then switch back to their region of residence and play the game normally.

Valve, as usual, has not officially announced any of those changes prior.

*Source:* vg247, Reddit


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was just about to post this. More and more restrictions..sigh! 

So basically cross region trading and gifting lock for all games from cheaper regions is still in place. They have added "run lock" as well now and added VPN usage warnings for redeeming gifts. Hope my understanding is correct.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

007 said:


> I was just about to post this. More and more restrictions..sigh!
> 
> So basically cross region trading and gifting lock for all games from cheaper regions is still in place. They have added "run lock" as well now and added VPN usage warnings for redeeming gifts. Hope my understanding is correct.



Well this wouldn't had happened if people would behave when Steam clearly said "OKAY People no trading", but some a$$bags continued with VPN and they got this. Obvious, Obvious.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 12, 2015)

People living in Region Locked Countries will be screwed if they try to play outside the country their whole steam library now locked due to the new restriction. This applies to India also only for retail (IN tagged) keys.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2015)

In all honesty only people are to blame here.


----------



## DVJex (Mar 14, 2015)

These region restrictions are why I feel it would be good if there was an option to upgrade region restricted keys. Cheaper than having to re-buy the games you like when you switch countries.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2015)

DVJex said:


> These region restrictions are why I feel it would be good if there was an option to upgrade region restricted keys. Cheaper than having to re-buy the games you like when you switch countries.



Well now I think its good we are in region free countries.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2015)

so if someone buys a game in US, and gifts to me (in India), will I be able to play it?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so if someone buys a game in US, and gifts to me (in India), will I be able to play it?



Gifts from US,UK,Euro1,2,Canada & Norway are region free you can activate and play them in India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so if someone buys a game in US, and gifts to me (in India), will I be able to play it?



Depends on the game. Lots of restrictions were recently imposed. Check this: 
More regional restrictions on Steam gifts come to light - PC Gamer
Also.
Steam is region-locking PC games to thwart low currency value exploits


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so if someone buys a game in US, and gifts to me (in India), will I be able to play it?



Yes you can.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

is there a list of regions on Steam? cannot find one


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> is there a list of regions on Steam? cannot find one



Its not specified on Steam you can find them on some third party site maybe.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ It is game specific.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2015)

oh gawd so confusing
anyone on steamgifts, is it running ok, or is it broken now


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2015)

Steam receives an F-grade for customer service:

Overclock3D :: Article :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Steam receives an F-grade for customer service:
> 
> Overclock3D :: Article :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service



Yeah read it several days ago on reddit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Steam receives an F-grade for customer service:
> 
> Overclock3D :: Article :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service :: Valve Receives an F in Customer Service


Not surprising really as most people need to wait a few weeks for a resolution. But then, there are things like this which really put Valve above others


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 17, 2015)

Steam Subscriber Agreement has been updated , looks like EU customers getting an ability to refund the games within 14 days. 



> IF YOU ARE AN EU SUBSCRIBER, YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO WITHDRAW FROM A PURCHASE TRANSACTION FOR DIGITAL CONTENT WITHOUT CHARGE AND WITHOUT GIVING ANY REASON FOR A DURATION OF FOURTEEN DAYS OR UNTIL VALVE’S PERFORMANCE OF ITS OBLIGATIONS HAS BEGUN WITH YOUR PRIOR EXPRESS CONSENT AND YOUR ACKNOWLEDGMENT THAT YOU THEREBY LOSE YOUR RIGHT OF WITHDRAWAL, WHICHEVER HAPPENS SOONER. THEREFORE, YOU WILL BE INFORMED DURING THE CHECKOUT PROCESS WHEN OUR PERFORMANCE STARTS AND ASKED TO PROVIDE YOUR PRIOR EXPRESS CONSENT TO THE PURCHASE BEING FINAL.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

^^ I don't think one gets the refund if they launch the game though.


----------



## Alok (Mar 18, 2015)

finally I bought two games on steam.

CS Global Offensive

GTA V preorder

Now I can add friends


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> finally I bought two games on steam.
> 
> CS Global Offensive
> 
> ...



add your steam id in sig


----------



## Alok (Mar 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> add your steam id in sig



done. 

Anyone plays CS GO ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

Many people play CS GO from TDF


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> finally I bought two games on steam.
> 
> CS Global Offensive
> 
> ...



Add me : BASOD

I play CSGO


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 19, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Many people play CS GO from TDF


I'd like to be a part of these games...how would i go about that


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2015)

guru_da_preet said:


> I'd like to be a part of these games...how would i go about that



Just add someone who plays Csgo from here or CSgo thread and if u wanna try DotA 2 then add piyush


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 19, 2015)

snap said:


> Just add someone who plays Csgo from here or CSgo thread and if u wanna try DotA 2 then add piyush


Tried dota 2 ..

Not really my thing even though i play rts games...maybe its cause i get my ass kicked...


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2015)

guru_da_preet said:


> Tried dota 2 ..
> 
> Not really my thing even though i play rts games...maybe its cause i get my ass kicked...



Practice against easy bots. Get someone to coach you.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 19, 2015)

Coach...ur serious...i don't think i can cut out that much time from my day to learn a game...maybe in the near future...we'll see


----------



## aaruni (Mar 19, 2015)

Not in the in-game mechanic way. I got [MENTION=118433]Neo[/MENTION] to coach me. Whenever I would play, I would report to him what I did, and he would give me suggestions to improve.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2015)

Good guy  [MENTION=118433]Neo[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -



guru_da_preet said:


> Coach...ur serious...i don't think i can cut out that much time from my day to learn a game...maybe in the near future...we'll see



Game needs time, no other way, if Dota is your first MOBA type game.

If you cant take out 1 hr or so per day, it'd better to switch to other game honestly since normal pub players arent that friendly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2015)

Well err...i have acquired a bit of an item addiction. Can't stop spending money on cs go keys and then feeling guilty about the **** drop.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well err...i have acquired a bit of an item addiction. Can't stop spending money on cs go keys and then feeling guilty about the **** drop.



You and entire CSGO and DOTA world. Thankfully I am not in either world.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well err...i have acquired a bit of an item addiction. Can't stop spending money on cs go keys and then feeling guilty about the **** drop.



Dont waste money on it. Coming from a bigtime trader.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Dont waste money on it. Coming from a bigtime trader.



In line of your one of the most played Hero. "Yes Master".


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

gameranand said:


> In line of your one of the most played Hero. "Yes Master".



Is that Lifestealer aka Naix?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Is that Lifestealer aka Naix?



Yes.


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well err...i have acquired a bit of an item addiction. Can't stop spending money on cs go keys and then feeling guilty about the **** drop.



Same happened to me but I sold that gun in marketplace


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

How do you guys get badges ? I mean is there other way around.....without money ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> How do you guys get badges ? I mean is there other way around.....without money ?



First 2 years in Steam.
Play play and play.You will get almost all cards, if you do not have 1 get it via a friend or search in trade forums.
There is a "unsafe way" Steam Achievement Manager


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmm I won't do unsafe way btw card drops are limited for each game, I can't get all of them myself. Yeah I'll try barter.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> Hmmm I won't do unsafe way btw card drops are limited for each game, I can't get all of them myself. Yeah I'll try barter.



If you have purchased a game in steam, your wallet is enabled.
What I do is,sell extra cards, items and get the card I need for the badge.


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

theserpent said:


> If you have purchased a game in steam, your wallet is enabled.
> What I do is,sell extra cards, items and get the card I need for the badge.



yes I sold one and got 0.02$


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

profit or total? that's too less if total, list it $0.2 - $0.4 more than the current prices, might take a couple of months to sell but eventually you get more than what you get over an immediate sale


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

I see, It was a single card of ace patrol ,but I have more and I'll list more now    Thank you.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/gvpGrJb.jpg?1

Unable to buy anything


----------



## 007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Was it working before or you're trying just now?


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Was it working before or you're trying just now?



It was working , just not yesterday. I submitted a ticket in support and they solved issue . now its working again.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> It was working , just not yesterday. I submitted a ticket in support and they solved issue . now its working again.



There was a site, don't remember the name which lets you buy Steam Wallet coupons with Indian DC. You can use that.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> There was a site, don't remember the name which lets you buy Steam Wallet coupons with Indian DC. You can use that.



I use virtual credit card with PayPal account. Its quick.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> I use virtual credit card with PayPal account. Its quick.



You can use VCC directly with Steam as well. No need to go through paypal.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> You can use VCC directly with Steam as well. No need to go through paypal.



I tried but steam not working with that card thats why I had to do it via PayPal.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> I tried but steam not working with that card thats why I had to do it via PayPal.



Which VCC you are using ??


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Which VCC you are using ??



Entropay


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Entropay



Wut....My Entropay card works on Steam. Weird.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine didn't , I tried many times. Don't know whats wrong. Maybe due to address check. What address do you use for CC?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Mine didn't , I tried many times. Don't know whats wrong. Maybe due to address check. What address do you use for CC?



I think India address.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I think India address.



I tried Indian and US both but Steam didn't accept. So I tried PayPal and It worked. 

BTW two things are bad

1- Entropay has minimum limit is $5 
2- Indian PayPal doesn't have wallet service


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> I tried Indian and US both but Steam didn't accept. So I tried PayPal and It worked.
> 
> BTW two things are bad
> 
> ...



Hmm...Get a HDFC CC then if you can...all problems solved.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Hmm...Get a HDFC CC then if you can...all problems solved.



Yeah I got one , It will be activated by next week.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> Yeah I got one , It will be activated by next week.



Nice...say good bye to Entropay.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> There was a site, don't remember the name which lets you buy Steam Wallet coupons with Indian DC. You can use that.



Yeah, I've used that one twice. 

Steam Wallet Cards


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Their price is kinda high like $1 extra for $10. Which is too much. I'd rather buy using Entropay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> 1- Entropay has minimum limit is $5



Steam minimum funding limit is also $5


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Steam minimum funding limit is also $5



YES..


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Steam minimum funding limit is also $5



I have an alternative way to add custom amount to steam wallet.


----------



## 007 (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> I have an alternative way to add custom amount to steam wallet.


Which is?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> I have an alternative way to add custom amount to steam wallet.



By custom amount you mean less than $5 ??


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Which is?



Editing the 'add to cart' button 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> By custom amount you mean less than $5 ??



I don't think. By custom I mean above $5.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 30, 2015)

Add custom amount.

How to add a custom amount of money to your Wallet! : Steam

You cannot add less than $5.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

Goddammit, its raining spamming Friend requests from spammers. Got 4 today itself.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Goddammit, its raining spamming Friend requests from spammers. Got 4 today itself.



are they zero level ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> are they zero level ?



Obviously yeah.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 5, 2015)

Gonna open steam after 1 month. God bless me.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2015)

Got around 20 requests from 10 AM to current time. Those bot scam requests were from D2L though


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

Ohh, i need to patch my steam. They seem to patch huge files daily - especially that of DoTa 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Gonna open steam after 1 month. God bless me.



Steam is no longer broken now. Everything should work perfect.


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2015)

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3330-IAGK-7663


----------



## DVJex (Apr 18, 2015)

^Yea, level 0s shouldn't be able to send invites, but i think it's bugged or something.


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2015)

They updated it, now u have to make minimum make a 5$ purchase from steam store. Retail keys, steam gifts etc don't count.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 19, 2015)

hey guys can someone help me please ... have binding of issac..i wanted some csgo skins...if anybody wants the game for 3.5 to 4 $ please could you pay me in skins...i dont have a card that works on steam..please help me guyj


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

snap said:


> They updated it, now u have to make minimum make a 5$ purchase from steam store. Retail keys, steam gifts etc don't count.



When did they updated this thing ??


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> When did they updated this thing ??



A week back iirc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

snap said:


> A week back iirc



Oh yeah. Client did got updates but forgot to read the change log.

Yup confirmed

New Steam policy limits low-spending accounts to curb spam - PC Gamer


----------



## Lenny (Apr 20, 2015)

Far cry 4 on sale 40% yesterday.

Oh and i have to buy keys for my CS Go packs. 

Love steam!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Not getting Spam request lately because of that strict Steam restriction for new accounts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

Wasn't PES 2015 priced at 40$ on steam? I see it is showing 20$ now. (this reduced my account's value by 20$ -_- )


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh yeah. Client did got updates but forgot to read the change log.
> 
> Yup confirmed
> 
> New Steam policy limits low-spending accounts to curb spam - PC Gamer



Damn.. Does this affect old accounts also ?? I didn't spend a single penny on Steam (not intentionally but debit card not working in steam).


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 21, 2015)

Steam region changing url (/?cc=**) not working for me. Just tried it to look the prices of Dragon ball and PES 2015. Is it happening to everyone?

*Update:* Region changing only works on logged out condition


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam region changing url (/?cc=**) not working for me. Just tried it to look the prices of Dragon ball and PES 2015. Is it happening to everyone?



DRAGON BALL XENOVERSE on Steam
Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 on Steam

Thanks for letting me know how to access them like that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Damn.. Does this affect old accounts also ?? I didn't spend a single penny on Steam (not intentionally but debit card not working in steam).



I think so yeah....Can't really check because I have spend a lot on Steam.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 21, 2015)

TBH, i never faced any spams on Steam... and seems the limit is pretty low at just $5. I think it should atleast be a full AAA game price. The limitations are really not very problematic for my use... "Browse, Buy and Play Games" lol.

Though i have tons of games on my Steam account, about 50% of them are from Humble Bundles, which wont contribute to the total spent value on steam i guess. But if it checks historical data... i had spent a LOT on Steam till about a year back... when i am just too caught up on work to play the games i buy, hence the reduced purchase.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 23, 2015)

Now you have to pay for the mods!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2015)

Thats such a bad freaking move Valve, something they cant take back..


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

GTA mods money money money


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Now you have to pay for the mods!!!!



And they seriously think I'm gonna pay for them when I have Nexus mods.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And they seriously think I'm gonna pay for them when I have Nexus mods.



Modders gonna move.


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2015)

valve should pay attention to what people really want like HL3 rather than such things.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Modders gonna move.



Not really no. They get good endorsements on Nexus as well for good content, also if they happen to move then I'll just stick with the free ones is all.
Also we can't forget the fact that right now modders holds no responsibility if mods don't work properly or have some problems with other mods. Now if you have 40K mods then you have to check with around 500-100 mods for compatibility because you are asking money for it, this will create some problems. Second problem is that one modder usually use other modder's work by just giving them due credit but if you are getting paid then you have to share the money as well. Imagine that you are using 4-5 modder's work for yours. Also there should be no duplicates which again creates problems as many mods are basically the same with different name and minor changes. It might screw up the modding in future.

*Quite Nice article about Modding*


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2015)

Valve/steam ain't selling these mods but the modders are..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2015)

snap said:


> Valve/steam ain't selling these mods but the modders are..


Yes.

But by creating such a platform, they are poised to change the mod ecosystem drastically. I expect the outcome to be similarly to their Greenlight/Early Access system, that is, half baked, crappy, buggy mods saturating the market for sale at full price. Not to mention people passing off other peoples work as their own.

Really bad move IMHO.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2015)

snap said:


> Valve/steam ain't selling these mods but the modders are..



But they will get a cut of the money and the Devs of the game holding the IP rights as well. Modders will get the least amount and a sort of war is brewing in this areas really.
Let me give a example......
There are many character models in Nexus which are more or less the same with minute difference even though they have not used content of each other. Just the no. of SweetFX mods, there are many some doing the same thing as other with minute difference. As there is no money involved, they do not fight and start a flame war too soon. Bear in mind that even without money there are many ownership issues on Nexus which gets resolved by the Moderators and Admins ins somewhat peaceful way. Also many many mods use 2-3 other mod content for their mods, they just used to take permission from that proper and use their mods by giving them due credit in description. Now if they are making money out a mod then the mods who gave permission would also want to make money as well. When a new update or patch rolls out, mods don't hold any responsibility if mod don't work or have problems with other mods, if this area is monetized the buyer would sure as hell want the support of the mod as he paid for it. Valve giving a measly 24 time for refunds, but what if I started some other mod 2 day after and this mod is not compatible with it, what do I do now. Who holds responsibility for my money.
All these problems were non existent because it was a community work, sometimes a user would contribute and make a fix for the mod to work. Now why the hell on earth the user will do it when he payed for the mod.

Curating thing for games like Doto, CS, TF2 is easy because it involves making skins and cosmetic products. Little things, Elder Scrolls mods are much more complex than that.

This is a very very bad move and might just evaporate modding on PC platform.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2015)

Instead of buying option, "donate" would have been much better in my opinion.

But still, modders needs some money too if they are dedicating their half of the day.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 24, 2015)

75% goes to Valve and Publisher that's the worst part


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 24, 2015)

What I think: 
* I'm sure Bethesda is getting a cut from the mods. Allowing modders to charge money would only decreased sales for games and they would probably retract workshop support UNLESS they are getting a cut.
* Most of the modders use content from other mods or games. Like the armour mod from oblivion, and getting paid for that will be illegal.
* People can take mods they haven't created from nexusmods and post it on steamworkshop and start minting money. 
* There has been a huge backlash from community. I'm expecting some kind of backlash from developers too. 

If valve doesn't give an official statement regarding their decisions, well they don't really NEED to do it, I'm pretty sure people will start realizing that "Valve" isn't a company "for gamers". They are only looking to milk us as much as possible, which makes me sad.

It's definitely not possible to avoid steam, specially if you're exclusively a PC gamer, but I'm sure going to prefer alternate solutions now. 

Oh, the backlash is HUGE: Steam Workshop :: Kill Lord Gaben


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2015)

A hell lot of people are sending mails to Gabe for this.
STEAM IS NOW SELLING MODS??? : pcmasterrace


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2015)

sign this friends 
*www.change.org/p/valve-remove-the-paid-content-of-the-steam-workshop


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2015)

Valve is getting professional.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 24, 2015)

Cities Skylines April fool frank now becomes real Sh!t!!!!

*i.imgur.com/Z3RqlzD.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

The backlash is huge for sure but I don't think that they will revert this at all. Look at their history, they never cared, whats stopping them now.

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

Steam Workshop paid Mods are not working anymore. The error stating that item is not available for purchase anymore but if you have purchased it then you'll have access to it.
Now I don't know, what triggered this, DDoS attack on steam or Steam realizing that they did wrong. The thing is, this topic made a hell lot of ripples, more than Valve and Bethesda would had speculated. Lets see what happens, I'll keep ya guys updated on this shiet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> The backlash is huge for sure but I don't think that they will revert this at all. Look at their history, they never cared, whats stopping them now.
> Steam Workshop paid Mods are not working anymore. The error stating that item is not available for purchase anymore but if you have purchased it then you'll have access to it.


With the recent P2W event in Dota(Year Beast Brawl) & now this people are really starting to question Valve. I still expected a official statement about this. Really sad now they've delved this deep. PC community has been divided into 2 parts by them. There have been countless articles & even petitions demanding closure but I don't think any action can be taken this fast(considering many would've already bought the mods & stuff.

Some devs are already starting to close stuff like this: *redd.it/33qp26

I don't think it will be a few months before this thing has change of change(considering legal implications & tie-ups b/w the studios)


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> With the recent P2W event in Dota(Year Beast Brawl) & now this people are really starting to question Valve. I still expected a official statement about this. Really sad now they've delved this deep. PC community has been divided into 2 parts by them. There have been countless articles & even petitions demanding closure but I don't think any action can be taken this fast(considering many would've already bought the mods & stuff.
> 
> Some devs are already starting to close stuff like this: Tripwire updated its Killing Floor 2 EULA on Steam to not allow paid mods for the game : pcmasterrace
> 
> I don't think it will be a few months before this thing has change of change(considering legal implications & tie-ups b/w the studios)


After TI4, valve started milking the community for money. PA arcana event, year beast event and now this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2015)

Voted down Skyrim on steam.

Darks Souls 2 got voted down too. Was a long overdue.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> With the recent P2W event in Dota(Year Beast Brawl) & now this people are really starting to question Valve. I still expected a official statement about this. Really sad now they've delved this deep. PC community has been divided into 2 parts by them. There have been countless articles & even petitions demanding closure but I don't think any action can be taken this fast(considering many would've already bought the mods & stuff.
> 
> Some devs are already starting to close stuff like this: Tripwire updated its Killing Floor 2 EULA on Steam to not allow paid mods for the game : pcmasterrace
> 
> I don't think it will be a few months before this thing has change of change(considering legal implications & tie-ups b/w the studios)



What exactly was wrong with Year Beast Brawl. My PC was dead that time so didn't got the grasp of it. Could you please elaborate ??



Faun said:


> Voted down Skyrim on steam.
> 
> Darks Souls 2 got voted down too. Was a long overdue.



Yeah I also Downwoted Skyrim. I request everyone here who own Skyrim to downvote the game. Its already came from Overwhelmingly positive to Very positive, lets make it Mixed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Voted down Skyrim on steam.
> 
> Darks Souls 2 got voted down too. Was a long overdue.



Why DS2 voted down ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Why DS2 voted down ?



Their selling policy for the new Edition and diving the community in DX9 and DX11 version.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Why DS2 voted down ?



Paid for the base game and season's pass but still have to pay for this upgrade ($29 if you havent got season's pass, $19 if you bought the season's pass) which should have been in original game. **** Bamco. 

Other people who never bought Dark Souls 2 can get it for $49.

DARK SOULSâ„¢ II: Scholar of the First Sin on Steam


> A cash grab.
> 
> From made the ps3 version and ported it to pc as the original DSII, and now they made the ps4/xbox1 version and decided to port it to PC (yet again) as this "definitive edition", with a few tweaks to make it look more legit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Paid for the base game and season's pass but still have to pay for this upgrade ($29 if you havent got season's pass, $19 if you bought the season's pass) which should have been in original game. **** Bamco.
> 
> Other people who never bought Dark Souls 2 can get it for $49.



Now I can feel generosity of CDPR. Worked hard to make whole enhanced version, with new cinematics new mission and a lot of improvements ; still gave us free.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes totally, I forgot about that.. I will do it too.. Its understandable that they need to make a new definitive edition for Xbone and PS4 but why do PC users have to suffer for that, everything they added can easily be added via a patch.. CD Projekt Red made massive changes to both their main games and it was all released for free

Eventually the old DS2 will die out because no new players are available  that really sucks for us


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2015)

GabeN answers about paid mods on Reddit


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

he is answering since a day


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

007 said:


> GabeN answers about paid mods on Reddit



Yeah I attended that when it was going on. No conclusion whatsoever. Although he now know that community is pissed for right reasons. He got downvoted to hell for many of his posts.
He was basically dodging all the questions which were hard to answer, just selected a few of the easy ones.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I attended that when it was going on. No conclusion whatsoever. Although he now know that community is pissed for right reasons. He got downvoted to hell for many of his posts.
> He was basically dodging all the questions which were hard to answer, just selected a few of the easy ones.



Gaben wants money.
*i.imgur.com/NU8ozcm.png

To be frank, Steam has a really bad reputation for the support they provide. It almost takes up a week to see something. They should be concentrating on this rather than monetizing other things which skew the gaming community.


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Finally he admits at least 

I'll looking to CDPR now. Will not leave steam but will reduce my input to negligible.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm curious about how modders getting paid. Is valve pay the money to their bank account or give steam wallet credit??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> Gaben wants money.
> *i.imgur.com/NU8ozcm.png
> 
> To be frank, Steam has a really bad reputation for the support they provide. It almost takes up a week to see something. They should be concentrating on this rather than monetizing other things which skew the gaming community.



You should see the comment you quoted now. It have around 2.5K negatives for GabeN and more than 3.5K positives for that awesome guy.



Alok said:


> Finally he admits at least
> 
> I'll looking to CDPR now. Will not leave steam but will reduce my input to negligible.



Same here. Now suddenly I am Okay if my collection is not in one place. Funny how things works out so fast. 



alienempire said:


> I'm curious about how modders getting paid. Is valve pay the money to their bank account or give steam wallet credit??



If you sell mod worth $400 which means if you manage to make atleast $100 for yourself then Valve pays your amount to your bank and not your wallet. However, if you didn't managed to sell for $400 then you get $0...nothing...nada.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

After this my respect for CDPR grows and grows....


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Respect CDPR authoritah !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Guys Skyrim is free this weekend.

*Use Steam Achivement Manager to fake gameplay time for Skyrim and put a negative review for the game. Even if you don't own the game, its no problem.*

Its down to 84% from 98%.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Guys Skyrim is free this weekend.
> 
> *Use Steam Achivement Manager to fake gameplay time for Skyrim and put a negative review for the game. Even if you don't own the game, its no problem.*
> 
> Its down to 84% from 98%.


Is it something to do with paid mods?


----------



## 007 (Apr 28, 2015)

And we have now Bethesda explaining about paid mods.

- - - Updated - - -

Valve removes paid mods functionality from Steam Workshop!


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2015)

But internet never forgets what happened.

Valve should work on better customer support before trying any of these fancy shiteating ideas.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Is it something to do with paid mods?



It was. Paid moding is gone for good.



007 said:


> And we have now Bethesda explaining about paid mods.
> 
> Valve removes paid mods functionality from Steam Workshop!



The statement from Bethesda was a nice PR statement written and curated.


Faun said:


> But internet never forgets what happened.
> 
> Valve should work on better customer support before trying any of these fancy shiteating ideas.



Yes I agree. Now I'll be moving to something else as Valve has lost my trust, in a way. I still respect them that they listened to community and rolled back the action though.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2015)

I am sure this was Bethesda's plan and not Valve's. Someone high up at Bethesda must have visited Nexusmods and thought that they could monetize on the amount of mods and contacted Valve regarding the same. Now Valve, having a boner for monetizing cosmetics thought that this could just work.

Of course someone at Valve forgot that they owe almost their entire existence to mods. Their first game, Half Life, wouldn't have had the shelf life it had back in the day if it weren't for "free" mods such Counter Strike, Team Fortress or Day Of Defeat (which Valve later acquired and made standalone). People used to buy Half Life just to play these mods, making Valve what it is now.

- - - Updated - - -

Saw this on /r/pcmasterrace:

*i.imgur.com/6xy5aj2.png


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

As per Bethesda Valve contacted them to make paid modding for Skyrim and other games. Of course We have no reasons to believe that but I trust them.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 28, 2015)

Someone has pointed out that Steam's EULA contains info about paid mods long back.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Someone has pointed out that Steam's EULA contains info about paid mods long back.



Where was this pointed? Maybe they talking of DLCs?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 29, 2015)

Nay. Some reddit post.


----------



## 007 (Apr 29, 2015)

Some People Are Pissed ThatÂ*Skyrim's Paid Mods Are Gone


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Some People Are Pissed ThatÂ*Skyrim's Paid Mods Are Gone



Some @s*h***s to be precise


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

There are always some people who wants attention even though they have be @sshole for that.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2015)

*VG247:* Steam Game Ban system lets developers determine who to block


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *VG247:* Steam Game Ban system lets developers determine who to block



Its interesting really. I have seen a lot of people cheating in co-op games and others and now they can be banned. So i wonder if cheating is allowed anymore in those games or not. Cheating in the sense acquiring high level items.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2015)

^^ CSGO has an Overwatch system where people above a certain experience(rank & win) are let to overview cases to check whether one hacks or not. Obviously it's not simple as people making mistake/too many people pressing the red button. 

Such bans will now be listed as game ban.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)

^^ you mean we can get false ban by high rank players if they want?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ CSGO has an Overwatch system where people above a certain experience(rank & win) are let to overview cases to check whether one hacks or not. Obviously it's not simple as people making mistake/too many people pressing the red button.
> 
> Such bans will now be listed as game ban.



This thing works for Non Valve games only and only devs can report a player, no one else.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2015)

Looks like nobody posted here.

Today, there was a discrepancy in conversion of US$ to Indonesian Rupiah, leading to some insane pricing and buyouts.

For example, I sold 3 dota keys for 55$ each. Another TDF guy made 500$, which is steam wallet limit. Good times

But valve few hours back revoked all the transactions. Those who did not use the wallet, got their items back and the equal amount was deducted. Poor chaps.

On the other hand, smart people like me, bought in game items/ keys in bulk


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Looks like nobody posted here.
> 
> Today, there was a discrepancy in conversion of US$ to Indonesian Rupiah, leading to some insane pricing and buyouts.
> 
> ...



Man I saw all the errors in pricing but didn't realize we could capitalize on it. Why didn't you post this before?


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2015)

Yes you should have posted it


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2015)

Completely missed this ;( Please to donate to us poor fellows.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Looks like nobody posted here.
> 
> Today, there was a discrepancy in conversion of US$ to Indonesian Rupiah, leading to some insane pricing and buyouts.
> 
> ...



It would had been useless for me then. I usually don't buy quickly and would had lost the money anyway. Have $50 in wallet for like many months now.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

SunE said:


> Man I saw all the errors in pricing but didn't realize we could capitalize on it. Why didn't you post this before?


The moment I was told this thing, we were all busy in sellning stuff, since there were some errors side by side as well. How 2 hrs went by, I cant even recall that.


Alok said:


> Yes you should have posted it


Everything was moving so fast...


Allu Azad said:


> Completely missed this ;( Please to donate to us poor fellows.


Its Vegeta's 


gameranand said:


> It would had been useless for me then. I usually don't buy quickly and would had lost the money anyway. Have $50 in wallet for like many months now.


Easy money never is useless 
Your 50 could have been 500$ easily, like in 20-30 mins


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

And that $500 would had returned to $50 as I wouldn't had spent them at all....that I know for sure.


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And that $500 would had returned to $50 as I wouldn't had spent them at all....that I know for sure.



You just had to use the wallet, whats so hard. There are endless games like GTA 5, Witcher 3 and god knows what. 500$ are actually less


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You just had to use the wallet, whats so hard. There are endless games like GTA 5, Witcher 3 and god knows what. 500$ are actually less



Yes I know yaar....Force of habit....Full price pe game nahi leta hun. 
Gist is....I missed it but I don't regret it because it would had been same for me.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2015)

Gamers turning into Businessmans -_-


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Gamers turning into Businessmans -_-



There is always a bit of businessman lurking inside all of us. In some its negligible and in others is dominant


----------



## SunE (May 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Gamers turning into Businessmans -_-



What's wrong with it? Good business = more money = more time to play games =


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2015)

So who's gonna be gifting me GTAV . Who's the lucky person  .


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

Buy some gifts for us with your free money then hehe


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2015)

Random Steam CD Key - Random Key
random steam cd key for Rs 192.. could be GTA 5 or Witcher 3 or whatevs



> LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEE - if the game is cheaper on Steam, you will get a full refund!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Random Steam CD Key - Random Key
> random steam cd key for Rs 192.. could be GTA 5 or Witcher 3 or whatevs



Don't get fooled. There is also steamdealz.com which gives you previously bundled games. Obviously now their price will be higher in steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2015)

thanks for letting me know, i never thought they could be selling bundled/keys that were on sale


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Steam Sale


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2015)

BIG news

Steam May Soon Support INR, Here's What It Could Mean for You | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> BIG news
> 
> Steam May Soon Support INR, Here's What It Could Mean for You | NDTV Gadgets




I have been waiting for this for a long time


----------



## Alok (May 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> BIG news
> 
> Steam May Soon Support INR, Here's What It Could Mean for You | NDTV Gadgets



great then I will buy COD games


----------



## Cyberghost (May 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> BIG news
> 
> Steam May Soon Support INR, Here's What It Could Mean for You | NDTV Gadgets



Also need regional prices don't be GMG


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Also need regional prices don't be GMG



Dude GTA V had regional pricing for India - the first game to have regional pricing on Steam for India.
[ IMPORTANT ] *Regional Price Change Thread* :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions

Then again it's upto the developers/publishers to set the pricing


----------



## Cyberghost (May 22, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Dude GTA V had regional pricing for India - the first game to have regional pricing on Steam for India.
> [ IMPORTANT ] *Regional Price Change Thread* :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions
> 
> Then again it's upto the developers/publishers to set the pricing



I know I only suggested don't directly convert US dollar to INR like GMG did.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 26, 2015)

Steam's New Home Currency Feature

Good news for me who travel alot


----------



## vijju6091 (May 28, 2015)

When will we get Indian pricing on steam ??


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

Tomorrow.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 28, 2015)

When is the sale any idea?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 28, 2015)

^^ Last year it started on June 19th so this year too around at time I guess.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> When is the sale any idea?



Steam Sale starts June 11 at 20:00 Moscow time 
Source: IGN Russia

Hope Valve will change the currency to INR and give regional pricing before summer sale


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 29, 2015)

Tried out In-Home streaming, and i am impressed. Was able to stream dues-ex human revolution, DOTA and play it from my Mac. Its really great feature when you have multiple terminals at your home.


----------



## SunE (May 30, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Tried out In-Home streaming, and i am impressed. Was able to stream dues-ex human revolution, DOTA and play it from my Mac. Its really great feature when you have multiple terminals at your home.



I used to stream WatchDogs from my desktop to my laptop back in Jan. Used to work really good.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

Steam is now giving refunds, terms and conditions provided:

Steam Refunds


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 4, 2015)

Does the price rise for csgo commodities during sales?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Does the price rise for csgo commodities during sales?



which commodities? but mostly prices fall.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2015)

has anyone got a refund so far?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> which commodities? but mostly prices fall.



Falls. Always.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 4, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> which commodities? but mostly prices fall.


I saw prices for a crate being $9 during winters and it is 0.05$now


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> I saw prices for a crate being $9 during winters and it is 0.05$now



thats not related to sale. thats for supply vs demand. When some special event launches in cs:go, the crates which drops in that event is very low but demand is high so the price $9. Gradually in market more crates comes in and its price fall.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Falls. Always.



steam trading cards price will rise.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 4, 2015)

So should I wait for the items to drop and sell all my cards during the winter sale? 

Also is buying operation bloodhound pass a good decision?  Will it drop new profitable crates?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> So should I wait for the items to drop and sell all my cards during the winter sale?
> 
> Also is buying operation bloodhound pass a good decision?  Will it drop new profitable crates?



Purchased bloodhound at $6. Got $4 returns through new cases. Plus you get to play missions. Decision is yours.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2015)

Steam Controller revealed:


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2015)

Precision of a mouse in a controller? Interesting.


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2015)

If I can shoot without assist then its good


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

Summer Sale starting 11 June.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

*Steam Controller!! *


_"For those who can afford wireless XBox controller... every year."_


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Steam Controller!! *
> 
> 
> _"For those who can afford wireless XBox controller... every year."_



You mean *can't*?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean *can't*?


I actually meant can, since I don't think Steam controller will be any cheaper than an Xbox wireless controller, or at least wired controller.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 9, 2015)

Ignore Vyom. He makes such comments when he is high.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

But you can purchase the Steam Controller once and use it forever.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2015)

Will there be any shipping in India? I don't think Steam has said when and where it will be available.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

If you want it really bad, you could try PPO Box or some similar service that allows you to purchase from the states.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

That steam controller looks pretty nifty! and yey, getting ready for the steam summer sale!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Ignore Vyom. He makes such comments when he is high.


A post which doesn't add any new information to the thread is considered off-topic post.
Off-topic posts aren't allowed in the forum. Please read the forum rules carefully and refrain from personal comments.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> A post which doesn't add any new information to the thread is considered off-topic post.
> Off-topic posts aren't allowed in the forum. Please read the forum rules carefully and refrain from personal comments.



Wouldn't that make the above post an off-topic post?


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2015)

This fellow just hit level 600 on Steam. Whoa! that's a lot of money spent on badges 

Steam Community :: PalmDesert


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Wouldn't that make the above post an off-topic post?



Not actually. My post was in response to your post and it actually suggested you something. 
Your initial post was a comment on some member, in this case, "me" and had no other information.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2015)

Sale starting today?
And yet again, some devs are increasing their products price before the sale.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 11, 2015)

Sale will start 10pm IST I suppose


----------



## isenberg (Jun 11, 2015)

anyone into MKX PC (India)... add me on  steam: c4s786  Steam Community :: Krazy4Sunshin3
Steam Community :: Group :: MKX India


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Sale starting today?
> And yet again, some devs are increasing their products price before the sale.


Yea 10 PM.

DayZ last year was somewhat co-incidental when they increased price but those who're doing it on purpose should decrease it. It's meaningless just to see at a higher discount but more price.


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2015)

I want divinity original sin 90%


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> I want divinity original sin 90%


+1. But won't happen. It will most likely be 50% off.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

I want Euro Truck Simulator 2 Scandinavia @75% discount


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2015)

I want GTA V 95% off


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I want Euro Truck Simulator 2 Scandinavia @75% discount



bro you missed nuuvem deal. it was like $3 a week ago.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just waiting on that Summer Sale and helloo GOTY's \o/


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> bro you missed nuuvem deal. it was like $3 a week ago.



My bad luck


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2015)

One of the major issue of steam games revoking.

Suppose guy A got a game via guy B as a gift. Now if B revokes the game, the game will be removed from A's account and money will be added to B's account (or B's alternate account if he used it for trade).

My Witcher 3 copy got revoke this way today when I checked my steam client after a week.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ohh sorry to hear that... Now beware of such traders in future .. All of us should imo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I want GTA V 95% off


I want it in a steam giveaway like Metro 2033 was in Dec 2013.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right thread but I have a code for Hitman Absolution that I got free with my new laptop. Since I already have this game, if anyone wants it in exchange for a similar new-ish game, pm me.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread but I have a code for Hitman Absolution that I got free with my new laptop. Since I already have this game, if anyone wants it in exchange for a similar new-ish game, pm me.



select something from steam sale below $4 and I'll gift that game to you


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 12, 2015)

Alok said:


> select something from steam sale below $4 and I'll gift that game to you



Well, that's quite a low ball offer mate.  The game is still 10$ on steam and 500 Rs locally(+ huge steam download). The only stuff I could find worth buying in the sale is at least 7$. Let's see if any better deals come up in the sale.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well, that's quite a low ball offer mate.  The game is still 10$ on steam and 500 Rs locally(+ huge steam download). The only stuff I could find worth buying in the sale is at least 7$. Let's see if any better deals come up in the sale.



don't worry, those below $5 are usually $19.99 so my offer is fair. Lowest cost for Hitman Absolution was $3.99, so just wait if anything you like come for sale , ping me.

ps: I buy only gta v kind of games at full price


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cash Card with GTA V. Such a lame move by Rockstar


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you guys help me with Indian Debit/Credit cards that are guaranteed to work on steam?? I want to buy the Metro bundle and the Orange Box. 

Thanks!


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2015)

ICICI debit cards definitely work. Personally tested multiple times.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

Talk to your bank and tell them you want to enable International CNP transactions on your card.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2015)

Alok said:


> don't worry, those below $5 are usually $19.99 so my offer is fair. Lowest cost for Hitman Absolution was $3.99, so just wait if anything you like come for sale , ping me.
> 
> ps: I buy only gta v kind of games at full price



Lowest price of hitman absolution is $1 at humble bundle (square enix bundle)

By the way anyone having this problem I can't sell or trade my extra summer sale cards to make a badge
*i.imgur.com/XnmHMLH.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Talk to your bank and tell them you want to enable International CNP transactions on your card.



Trust me I have tried with many DCs. Talked to bank and what not but no avail. Finally switched ti Entropay. It charges 5% extra but atleast I can buy.

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> By the way anyone having this problem I can't sell or trade my extra summer sale cards to make a badge]



Well I have sold a Foil card for $1.30 so yeah working for me.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Trust me I have tried with many DCs. Talked to bank and what not but no avail. Finally switched ti Entropay. It charges 5% extra but atleast I can buy.



I hounded my bank till they gave me a MasterCard that worked exactly like a CC.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I hounded my bank till they gave me a MasterCard that worked exactly like a CC.



Which bank ??


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Lowest price of hitman absolution is $1 at humble bundle (square enix bundle)
> 
> By the way anyone having this problem I can't sell or trade my extra summer sale cards to make a badge
> *i.imgur.com/XnmHMLH.jpg



Doesn't it say tradable and marketable after 6/17. To prevent scamming maybe


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Trust me I have tried with many DCs. Talked to bank and what not but no avail. Finally switched ti Entropay. It charges 5% extra but atleast I can buy.



Is it safe??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Is it safe??



Yes..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yes..



Which cards have you used? I have a PNB and SBI debit card .BTW does any credit card work with international sites? Not only ICICI ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Which cards have you used? I have a PNB and SBI debit card .BTW does any credit card work with international sites? Not only ICICI ?



I use PNB card and it works fine.
Yes all CCs should work fine although I can't confirm the same as I haven't used any yet.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay. Thanks! Any good deals I should get?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> which bank ??



ing -> kotak


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Okay. Thanks! Any good deals I should get?



Depends on your taste and the games you already own. For now Metro Redux Deal looks nice and is historic low, if you haven't played them then you should get both Redux games. 



tamatarpakoda said:


> ing -> kotak



Mine is PNB and those guys just don't know to listen.


----------



## Shah (Jun 12, 2015)

Bought GTA IV for 4.99 USD 



Spoiler



Still have no idea on how I am going to download 14GB of data though.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 12, 2015)

I want to buy AOE3 complete. its currently available for $13.59
should I buy or wait?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I want to buy AOE3 complete. its currently available for $13.59
> should I buy or wait?



Last best discount on Steam: 3.61$
Wait!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Bought following games just now. Enough with the racing games: (Prices on offer)

Mafia II ($7.49 USD): Have played Mafia I before. It was good. And heard many praise about this.
DeadCore ($2.49 USD): People compare it with Portal. Others say they shouldn't. It's highly tough. Futuristic gameplay and price sold me to buy it.
If My Heart Had Wings on Steam ($7.49 USD): I like Anime. And this one have good reviews and good ambiance.
planetarian ~the reverie of a little planet~ ($4.99 USD): Anime game from makers of Clannad! Sold!

DeadCore which I would be playing most among this (I think) is Linux compatible. So nice!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2015)

Thinking about getting
1. Child of Light
2. Valiant Hearts
3. DeadCore
4. Wolfstein the New Order


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Thinking about getting
> 1. Child of Light
> 2. Valiant Hearts
> 3. DeadCore
> 4. Wolfstein the New Order



i m also thinking for 
1. Child of Light
2. Valiant Hearts

for Wolfenstein the New Order i think i ll wait


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well, that's quite a low ball offer mate.  The game is still 10$ on steam and 500 Rs locally(+ huge steam download). The only stuff I could find worth buying in the sale is at least 7$. Let's see if any better deals come up in the sale.






Alok said:


> don't worry, those below $5 are usually $19.99 so my offer is fair. Lowest cost for Hitman Absolution was $3.99, so just wait if anything you like come for sale , ping me.
> 
> ps: I buy only gta v kind of games at full price



And I was not wrong, Absolution is $3.99 in daily deals 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Thinking about getting
> 1. Child of Light
> 2. Valiant Hearts
> 3. DeadCore
> 4. Wolfstein the New Order



I got 1 & 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

If anyone needs to buy a platformer, buy Ori and the blind forest, completely worth the 15$


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hitman Absolution going for $3.99


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Hitman Absolution going for $3.99


Just don't buy the elite edition! Only good thing in that is the sniper challenge. Rest all is BS sq enix dlc.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Are the following games worth investing in if they do come on sale?

Watch dogs
Lichdom
Shadow of mordor
All the AC titles ( god there are so many now, I lost track since AC3, haven't played any after that)


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2015)

^^ Buy Watch dogs + Bad blood DLC (better than the base game). It is still unoptimized, I recommend only to buy at 75% off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

alienempire said:


> ^^ Buy Watch dogs + Bad blood DLC (better than the base game). It is still unoptimized, I recommend only to buy at 75% off


Ya 75% is min threshold fr me. That y I waiting so long fr metro.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2015)

Bought Wolfenstein 3D to pay homage to the game for $1.24 USD.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Are the following games worth investing in if they do come on sale?
> 
> Watch dogs
> Lichdom
> ...



AC 4 is worth it. After that AC series have gone downhill and thats why I didn't bought those AC games even when they were selling for like 500 INR.
Shadow of Mordor is also very good, you can get a good deal from Nuuvem as well.
Watch Dogs after the updates have gone better and playable, although the high price point puts me off most of the time.
Lichdom is good but better to try other games, many people have complained that patches have ruined the game.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Hitman Absolution going for $3.99


Already had it for 0.33$ thanks to humble bundle hehe


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 13, 2015)

Bought Hitman absolution for 3.99

I want to buy AOE2HD as well. Should i buy it for 6.79?


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 13, 2015)

which game to buy tom raider 2013 or borderlands 2 (normal or goty).
i played borderlands 2 on x360 but did not liked much. how is it on pc ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 13, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> which game to buy tom raider 2013 or borderlands 2 (normal or goty).
> i played borderlands 2 on x360 but did not liked much. how is it on pc ??


B2 is same on PC. Tomb raider just get base game. No dlcs. they are all crap. Just get the adventurers tomb dlc seperately


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2015)

My hands are itching to get the Trackmania bundle.

The bundle "TrackMania Complete Pack" includes, following at $35.99

Trackmania United Forever Star Edition
TrackMania² Canyon
TrackMania² Stadium
TrackMania² Valley

The bundle "TrackMania2 Pack" includes following at $23.99

TrackMania² Canyon
TrackMania² Stadium
TrackMania² Valley

I am more interested in the second bundle since I want Canyon and Valley!! So... it would be about 50% discount. Is this a good deal? Or Trackmania have seen more discount in the past? Please help!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2015)

^^ Lowest ever price for second one is $9.99. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Lowest ever price for second one is $9.99. I hope this helps.




I knew it!! Dang. Thanks man. I can wait for another sale if I have to. But above $20 is too much.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I knew it!! Dang. Thanks man. I can wait for another sale if I have to. But above $20 is too much.



Indeed. Wait for a flash sale or Daily deal during sale. It might hit that price again in this sale itself.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 14, 2015)

Bought Swipekart for 1.49$


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Bought Swipekart for 1.49$


Swipekart was free on indiegala. In fact I had an extra key. Could have just asked before buying.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Swipekart was free on indiegala. In fact I had an extra key. Could have just asked before buying.


 I'm noob


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I'm noob


Well ask here before buying


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I'm noob



Ask before buying especially indie titles .


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 14, 2015)

Far cry 3 worth buying? $7+
Will it go any further down


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 14, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Far cry 3 worth buying? $7+
> Will it go any further down


The far cry franchise pack used to be the best value pack until fc4 came out. I would suggest to wait for entire bundle to come down to 75%. Fc3 alone at $7 not worth it.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone playing that monster, managed to get into a reddit room and now levels last just seconds !!..

transistor at 5$ what do you guys say im, hearing good reviews all around and im a sucker for arpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> transistor at 5$ what do you guys say im, hearing good reviews all around and im a sucker for arpg



transistor is great game , and its cheapest deal yet. Just get it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 15, 2015)

Transistor really great game. From the devs of Bastion I think.
Great soundtrack.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> anyone playing that monster, managed to get into a reddit room and now levels last just seconds !!..
> 
> transistor at 5$ what do you guys say im, hearing good reviews all around and im a sucker for arpg




Transistor seems a great game, but will probably be bundled sooner than later.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> Transistor seems a great game, but will probably be bundled sooner than later.



Yeah thats why I am skipping the purchase. Saving for some AAA title which just won't come to sale. IDIOCY.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah thats why I am skipping the purchase. Saving for some AAA title which just won't come to sale. IDIOCY.



Same here , though I'm happy my wallet is not having significant damage


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> Same here , though I'm happy my wallet is not having significant damage



Oh well....haven't bought a single game in this sale till now. Really wanted to buy Child of Light and Valiant Hearts but skipped them for AAA titles. I hope the games I am waiting for comes in sale.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh well....haven't bought a single game in this sale till now. Really wanted to buy Child of Light and Valiant Hearts but skipped them for AAA titles. I hope the games I am waiting for comes in sale.



There were only a few good titles throughout 4 day sale. I hope they bring us something really good before it ends. I only got 3 games from my top 10 wishlist


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> There were only a few good titles throughout 4 day sale. I hope they bring us something really good before it ends. I only got 3 games from my top 10 wishlist



At least you got 3. I haven't got any from my 78 game  wishlist.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> At least you got 3. I haven't got any from my 78 game  wishlist.



you should look at the price of Shadowrun Returns and Dragonfall.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> you should look at the price of Shadowrun Returns and Dragonfall.


They are still high. It's not lowest unless it's flash sale or daily deal- courtesy steam sale 101


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> At least you got 3. I haven't got any from my 78 game  wishlist.


Thats coz u own most of the games


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> you should look at the price of Shadowrun Returns and Dragonfall.



They are double the lowest price of those games. when they reach the lowest I'll buy in a heartbeat. 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thats coz u own most of the games



Yeah well that too...but still. Lets see if something catches my eye which I desperately want.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought I wouldn't buy anything this sale. And look where that got me to, metro redux bundle, StarCraft 2 battle chest, now arkham knight. Damn sales are cruel!


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I thought I wouldn't buy anything this sale. And look where that got me to, metro redux bundle, StarCraft 2 battle chest, now arkham knight. Damn sales are cruel!



hehe you can't hold money during sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> hehe you can't hold money during sale.


That's what! There are still so many titles left to acquire! I have to buy itch guard for my hands now!


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's what! There are still so many titles left to acquire! I have to buy itch guard for my hands now!



kya leke aaye the kya leke jaoge


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anybody playing sc2 add me on blizzard. We can do multiplayer. User id is aniketdawn.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anybody playing sc2 add me on blizzard. We can do multiplayer. User id is aniketdawn.



battletag ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> battletag ?


Yes that only. aniketdawn#1991


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yes that only. aniketdawn#1991



request sent


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

If I could only find a way to get my card working on steam, it would be awesome (SBI debit)..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> If I could only find a way to get my card working on steam, it would be awesome (SBI debit)..


Use entropay or PayPal or use gamersgift.com to buy steam wallet cards. So many options for you.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Use entropay?


Every time I try to create an account it shows an error stating that a profile similar to mine has been created. When I try to change the details it says my email has already been used.  lol...


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Every time I try to create an account it shows an error stating that a profile similar to mine has been created. When I try to change the details it says my email has already been used.  lol...



try to login this time


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Every time I try to create an account it shows an error stating that a profile similar to mine has been created. When I try to change the details it says my email has already been used.  lol...


Use gamersgift then.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> try to login this time


Nope doesn't work, it says incorrect username or password. FML.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Nope doesn't work, it says incorrect username or password. FML.



then click foget password and put your mail id there


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> then click foget password and put your mail id there


When I received the email it says the email isn't on their database...


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> When I received the email it says the email isn't on their database...



strange . try to register using new mail id

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are still high. It's not lowest unless it's flash sale or daily deal- courtesy steam sale 101



now on daily deal without any price change, any new rule


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> strange . try to register using new mail id
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ya don't get it. Those games were 90% and 73% on gog yesterday :/


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 15, 2015)

will the AOE3 & AOE2HD come on flash sale


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> will the AOE3 & AOE2HD come on flash sale



Hopefully.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> transistor is great game , and its cheapest deal yet. Just get it.


yeah bought it !, hmm didnt think about the bundle idea ..but i like the way it looks, now to find some time to play 



Pasapa said:


> If I could only find a way to get my card working on steam, it would be awesome (SBI debit)..


use gamermall , i think thats the cheapest of the lot u get 10$ wallet card for 640, its around 680 rs in gamergift


----------



## Shah (Jun 16, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> use gamermall , i think thats the cheapest of the lot u get 10$ wallet card for 640, its around 680 rs in gamergift



On gamersgift, If you use PayU as payment gateway, you can get 10% discount. So, 680 - 68 = 612. 

Purchased a $5 wallet card for ₹302, the same way a few days ago.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2015)

Shah said:


> On gamersgift, If you use PayU as payment gateway, you can get 10% discount. So, 680 - 68 = 612.
> 
> Purchased a $5 wallet card for ₹302, the same way a few days ago.


Yep bought a $10 card for 612rs, lower than the exchange rate. So good deal


----------



## Shah (Jun 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Yep bought a $10 card for 612rs, lower than the exchange rate. So good deal



 

I'm not sure if that 10% discount can be availed more than once, though.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally bought something in sale.
2 DLCs of Gas Guzzlers Extreme.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 16, 2015)

As i posted 2 days back, i bought Hitman absolution.
And i also was able to download sniper challenge.
Played it today.

Does it have only 1 level?


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> metal slug fan :]



bro you play metal slug on steam ? I play 3 and X , care to co-op ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 16, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> As i posted 2 days back, i bought Hitman absolution.
> And i also was able to download sniper challenge.
> Played it today.
> 
> Does it have only 1 level?


Ya jst 1 level.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

Dirt on sale. -_-

WHERE ARE YOU TRACKMANIA!!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 16, 2015)

shall i buy payday 2 for 4.99$
also which edition should i buy normal for 4.99$ or GOTY for 12.49$
how active is Co-op as i heard payday 2 is not that fun solo. 
P.S. can i play it with random ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> shall i buy payday 2 for 4.99$
> also which edition should i buy normal for 4.99$ or GOTY for 12.49$
> how active is Co-op as i heard payday 2 is not that fun solo.
> P.S. can i play it with random ??



Buy E3 bundle from humble bundle that includes payday 2 and other goodies cost $2+ average price


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Dirt on sale. -_-
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU TRACKMANIA!!!



isnt it free??


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Buy E3 bundle from humble bundle that includes payday 2 and other goodies cost $2+ average price



thanks mate bought the bundle for 5.94$
thanks for the sharing it

P.S. - Anyone playing payday 2 co-op please add me on steam


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> isnt it free??



Only TMNF : Trackmania Nations Forever is free. Which is a version of "stadium". But I am waiting for Canyon and Valley version of the game to get on flash sale. :'(


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rage or gods among us ultimate edition ?? Which one to buy for $ 4.99 for flash sale . can't afford both ( already much money spent on summer sale )
Please suggest


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Rage or gods among us ultimate edition ?? Which one to buy for $ 4.99 for flash sale . can't afford both ( already much money spent on summer sale )
> Please suggest


Injustice if u like pvp. Rage if you like borderlands genre.

Both are very different and can't really be compared. Get what you like playing.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

But how active are players in injustice . I mean will I get matches easily ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> But how active are players in injustice . I mean will I get matches easily ?


Yup should. It's very active on mobile and console. Dunno much about PC. Check steam forums.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

OK thanks .


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Rage or gods among us ultimate edition ?? Which one to buy for $ 4.99 for flash sale . can't afford both ( already much money spent on summer sale )
> Please suggest



Rage.
Injustice community is dead for good.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

^ Thanks again anand . will buy rage in the evening


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> ^ Thanks again anand . will buy rage in the evening



Sure no problemo.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/kGjpxpz.png?1


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 18, 2015)

those "elite" people switch rooms in the middle of the night , top room is 60m+ now , im at 14m atm..and with plenty of trolls around , its going to be even more hard !


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2015)

only 130k here!!!


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 18, 2015)

Twitch

this is the place you want to be , if you wanna hit high levels


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/mj45q5t.png?1

- - - Updated - - -

my room was good at start but now its fk^g slow

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> those "elite" people switch rooms in the middle of the night , top room is 60m+ now , im at 14m atm..and with plenty of trolls around , its going to be even more hard !



Group #7 ??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh well its pointless really. Card drops are not that much even if you level up too much. They are more or less the same.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh well its pointless really. Card drops are not that much even if you level up too much. They are more or less the same.



what about million dollar badge


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> what about million dollar badge



Don't matter to me.....People forget very easily. I have seen Level 66666 badges and whatnot on steam and forgot you had that.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 19, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/i7Swr3v.png
so this is how the screen looks when you hit 100 million , the game ends there, atleast till todays reset and there is a badge !!, if not for the amount of trolls , people should have reached the score a long time ago


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2015)

^ Congrats. I'm on the way.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> ^ Congrats. I'm on the way.



I think your room might not hit the 100million level today. Have to join one of those rooms tonight for sure..


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think your room might not hit the 100million level today. Have to join one of those rooms tonight for sure..



ofc bro . no hope left for today


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

And I finally stopped caring about it.....too much hassle to join, unjoin.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 19, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> will the AOE3 & AOE2HD come on flash sale



AOE II HD for $ 2.99. you can grab it now


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 19, 2015)

Edit : rehne do


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 19, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> AOE II HD for $ 2.99. you can grab it now



Hey thanks so much. I saw that just now.
Was thinking to mention here.
I see AOE2 will i get HD as free DLC?

ok nvm figured it out. its HD only


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyway to buy Fallout: NV from steam? it seems its blocked in our region or something...


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Anyway to buy Fallout: NV from steam? it seems its blocked in our region or something...



Ask people with euros  just got both.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 19, 2015)

finally bought AOE2HD 2.99$ (197Rs) 

wont be playing it much, not that hard code aoe2 player.
bought it just as a collection


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 19, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Hey thanks so much. I saw that just now.
> Was thinking to mention here.
> I see AOE2 will i get HD as free DLC?
> 
> ok nvm figured it out. its HD only



you are welcome buddy


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey.....
AOE3 complete is on sale for 7.99 should i go for it?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2015)

The saints row franchise pack seems good. Is it a good deal?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The saints row franchise pack seems good. Is it a good deal?



Yes it is.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got the saints row the third only game I am gonna played from the whole lot


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 20, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/xfoYeqr.gifv

Monster game story so far since yesterday


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 20, 2015)

Bought tomb raider 2013 for 4.99$


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/xfoYeqr.gifv
> 
> Monster game story so far since yesterday



those mf* stopped me at 96M


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/xfoYeqr.gifv
> 
> Monster game story so far since yesterday



LOL so true. 

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> those mf* stopped me at 96M



Yeah I saw that and I laughed....like literally laughed.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> LOL so true.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Alok said:


>



Oh stop crying...you'll get it today.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh stop crying...you'll get it today.



yes my room is jumping good today


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> yes my room is jumping good today



LOL I always get $hitty rooms. Nukers nukers everywhere, nuking x100 bosses instantly. Still at 20K. Don't think will made it to 100M.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 21, 2015)

Bought insurgency for 3.74$ and other good fps game suggestion?? no zombie pls


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Bought insurgency for 3.74$ and other good fps game suggestion?? no zombie pls



dishonored


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 21, 2015)

I think Dishonored is far from FPS genre. Borderlands 2 and Far Cry 3 are good FPSes


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] so how did you guys fare today ? reached 100m?
the YOWH rooms are much safer bet imo.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] so how did you guys fare today ? reached 100m?
> the YOWH rooms are much safer bet imo.



I reached in the morning, 275 was so jumpy 

*i.imgur.com/Vprc6xM.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/yV3aiz7.jpg?1


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] so how did you guys fare today ? reached 100m?
> the YOWH rooms are much safer bet imo.



Still struggling at 93M.


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Still struggling at 93M.



not today


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> not today



Indeed.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 21, 2015)

added you both on steam now , and how the heck did you craft that badge to level 5 , i just managed to craft one today :/ [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> added you both on steam now , and how the heck did you craft that badge to level 5 , i just managed to craft one today :/ [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]



By crafting other badges....For each badge you craft during these times. You get a card drop. I crafted around 30 badges so 30 cards from them and then 20 cards from the event.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> added you both on steam now , and how the heck did you craft that badge to level 5 , i just managed to craft one today :/ [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]



You will get a card drop by buying games,crafting badges and playing the monster game.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

Waiting since long to buy the Trackmania pack with Canyon, Stadium and Valley. Looks like it won't below 40%.

Still 24 hours to go. :FingerX:


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 21, 2015)

AOE3 complete is for 4.39$ if anyone interested


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> AOE3 complete is for 4.39$ if anyone interested



good deal. I bought aoe 2 hd btw. It was first game on my PC 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> added you both on steam now , and how the heck did you craft that badge to level 5 , i just managed to craft one today :/ [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]



I crafted lvl 5 by crafting it 5 times. for that I collected each card 5 times by exchanging , playing summer game, and selling extra cards and buying required ones.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

Gave up the quest for the level 100M badge. Just not worth the time jumping around. Apparently quite a lot of people using an anti 100M script to keep fewer people from getting there.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Gave up the quest for the level 100M badge. Just not worth the time jumping around. Apparently quite a lot of people using an anti 100M script to keep fewer people from getting there.



People have time to waste.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Gave up the quest for the level 100M badge. Just not worth the time jumping around. Apparently quite a lot of people using an anti 100M script to keep fewer people from getting there.





Allu Azad said:


> People have time to waste.



Yesterday managed to get to 95M but thanks to trollers didn't made it. Today however sitting in the top reddit room, 86M already at the time of writing. I think I'll get to 100M today.

- - - Updated - - -

And I got to 100M


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> People have time to waste.


Seriously!

Highest I got to was some 5k. But who cares!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Seriously!
> 
> Highest I got to was some 5k. But who cares!



Just joined top reddit group and thats it. You don't have to do anything.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2015)

_The good ol' days of just buying and playing games for *fun*. _


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> _The good ol' days of just buying and playing games for *fun*. _



Good old days were pirating the game and playing. Now is much better for me when I actually buy a game to play it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Good old days were pirating the game and playing. Now is much better for me when I actually buy a game to play it.


And then buy too much to play all so much so that many games will just go unplayed.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And then buy too much to play all so much so that many games will just go unplayed.



Well there is that but I am catching up.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well there is that but I am catching up.


No I didn't mean you specifically. It is just in general. I have some games in my library that I have maybe played for 5 mins and thats it. I will never go back to them prolly. Except if my children play them some day


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Except if my children play them some day



Everyone collecting indie titles for their children  Even some AAA are untouched.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> Everyone collecting indie titles for their children  Even some AAA are untouched.



Not some, most of them are untouched.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2015)

I will sell my account someday to some guy


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I will sell my account someday to some guy



I can't imagine the cost  may be he would like to pay in installments


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 22, 2015)

meh. I was going through random steam profiles today. Saw a guy who was level 700+ with over 3900 games.(and he actually played most of those games).

*goes to the corner of the room and cries*


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> meh. I was going through random steam profiles today. Saw a guy who was level 700+ with over 3900 games.(and he actually played most of those games).
> 
> *goes to the corner of the room and cries*



No he didn't, he just used idlemaster to idle those games for cards. I do that as well. If you see my profile, you'll see that I have played most of my games, however in reality I haven't even touched them.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 22, 2015)

it must be the guy named PalmDesert, he is level 717

check this *www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/3aoy9m/the_palmdesert_test/


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> meh. I was going through random steam profiles today. Saw a guy who was level 700+ with over 3900 games.(and he actually played most of those games).
> 
> *goes to the corner of the room and cries*



I dont know level but you should have a look at [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] 's profile


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 23, 2015)

Skud just plays some random games that cost less to increase level. He is like on a mission to achieve highest Steam level . I don't think he cares about the games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Skud just plays some random games that cost less to increase level. He is like on a mission to achieve highest Steam level . I don't think he cares about the games


True that.


----------



## kamikaz (Jun 24, 2015)

that moment when you realise that this was kung fury reference :O
*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/368020/7f7fb28defa30b9be39cdd3b6c1b01f5d7850213.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 24, 2015)

Is the sale ended?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Is the sale ended?



Yes on 22 June.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 24, 2015)

Tried out castle crashers at my friend's place. Man, i should've picked it up during the sale


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 24, 2015)

I wanted to buy cs:go


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I wanted to buy cs:go


Get retail. Cheaper.


----------



## Alok (Jun 24, 2015)

+1 . Around $6 without any sale


----------



## snap (Jun 24, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Tried out castle crashers at my friend's place. Man, i should've picked it up during the sale



We got few ppl playing it currently from TDF


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 24, 2015)

snap said:


> We got few ppl playing it currently from TDF



I see you guys playing in steam and get ever more jelly.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 24, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I see you guys playing in steam and get ever more jelly.


  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] gifted the game to all of us. bought 4 packs.


----------



## snap (Jun 24, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] gifted the game to all of us. bought 4 packs.



I think u meant [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] ◔̯◔


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Skud just plays some random games that cost less to increase level. He is like on a mission to achieve highest Steam level . I don't think he cares about the games




You can't increase level by playing games. The main criteria is  crafting which I rarely do. These days I am mostly playing HOG/point and  click games as they get over in a ziffy and is very relaxing. Also  because of my daughter can't really play anything that involves keyboard  or controller.  


BTW, my level is just 50+


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2015)

Skud, what's your steam name?


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2015)

skud79


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

Skud said:


> You can't increase level by playing games. The main criteria is  crafting which I rarely do. These days I am mostly playing HOG/point and  click games as they get over in a ziffy and is very relaxing. Also  because of my daughter can't really play anything that involves keyboard  or controller.
> 
> 
> BTW, my level is just 50+



Booster Card Eligibility. That way I crafted more badges than I even thought of.


----------



## abhigeek (Jun 29, 2015)

I have this problem.
I have downloaded Dota 2 on steam. When I click on play, 'Preparing to launch' dialog box appear then it get disappear. Nothing happens, game wont start.

I'm stuck I have reinstalled steam 2 times but still problem remains.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 29, 2015)

Verify Dota 2 files integrity


----------



## abhigeek (Jun 30, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Verify Dota 2 files integrity


I have also done that.
Still problem remains.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I have this problem.
> I have downloaded Dota 2 on steam. When I click on play, 'Preparing to launch' dialog box appear then it get disappear. Nothing happens, game wont start.
> 
> I'm stuck I have reinstalled steam 2 times but still problem remains.


Do you have any friend who lives nearby with dota on steam?
If so, remove your dota 2 and take backup from him and restore. If done properly, when you launch it, it will do first time installation thing.


----------



## Shah (Jun 30, 2015)

Is there any way to get notification from Steam via email or some other means when a game in my wishlist is on sale?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2015)

Shah said:


> Is there any way to get notification from Steam via email or some other means when a game in my wishlist is on sale?


Steam automatically send email when a game in your wishlist is on sale


----------



## Shah (Jun 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam automatically send email when a game in your wishlist is on sale



Haven't received any email. Will check my notification settings then.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

Can confirm that Steam sends you a mail when games on your wishlist are on sale. Its possible that you have opted out of it or the game in question is not on your wishlist.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can confirm that Steam sends you a mail when games on your wishlist are on sale. Its possible that you have opted out of it or the game in question is not on your wishlist.



Many times it comes when the sale is over BTW.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

It comes during the sale. We check the mail after the sale is over. So we are kinda at fault that way


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It comes during the sale. We check the mail after the sale is over. So we are kinda at fault that way



No it actually comes after the sales sometimes.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No it actually comes after the sales sometimes.



I use ITAD in conjunction with steam wishlist if steam doesn't respond on time ITAD will


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

Never worked for me.


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 2, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] no I don't have any friend who has dota 2.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] no I don't have any friend who has dota 2.



Seriously ?? More than half of my friend list are DOTA addicts.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? More than half of my friend list are DOTA addicts.



All of my friends except me


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> All of my friends except me



Well I played DOTA and then I left DOTA. Maybe I'll resume DOTA when its right time for me.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I played DOTA and then I left DOTA. Maybe I'll resume DOTA when its right time for me.



When you start again , call me . I started and finished tutorial , then it asked for a guide and I quit :X


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> When you start again , call me . I started and finished tutorial , then it asked for a guide and I quit :X



LOL....Read purge guide to DOTA 2. Pretty good for beginner and start playing. Game is awesome no doubt about that but its just that I had to play other games as well, so I paused it for a long time.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> LOL....Read purge guide to DOTA 2. Pretty good for beginner and start playing. Game is awesome no doubt about that but its just that I had to play other games as well, so I paused it for a long time.



NO not guide but it was asking to call a friend as trainer. I called Piyush but he was middle of a battle


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2015)

Well currently am a GRP addict. Was a csgo addict before this. Never a dota addict though.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 2, 2015)

FPS addict  
I actually never played mmo or rpg games. Never got to know what dota is actually.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> FPS addict
> I actually never played mmo or rpg games. Never got to know what dota is actually.


Same goes for the dota Clone: infinite crisis. Played it for a bit and then bye bye.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ?? More than half of my friend list are DOTA addicts.



he is talking about IRL friends i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> NO not guide but it was asking to call a friend as trainer. I called Piyush but he was middle of a battle



Arey you don't really need to do that. You can continue on your own as well.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2015)

My steam activity is blank. have anyone seen any activity from me? when I am clicking My activity it is showing a blank page. please help.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> My steam activity is blank. have anyone seen any activity from me? when I am clicking My activity it is showing a blank page. please help.



its fine as it should. last activity gta v . is it ok ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Yup activity working fine for me as well. Maybe clear browser cache, that might help.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 3, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> My steam activity is blank. have anyone seen any activity from me? when I am clicking My activity it is showing a blank page. please help.


Happens sometimes. Happened for me too. Fixed itself on next launch of steam.


----------



## techbulb (Jul 7, 2015)

hi I RECENTLY STARTED PLAYING TEAM FORTRESS 2 ON STEAM AND MADE MY STEAM ACCOUNT PREMIUM ADD ME MY STEAM USERNSAAME IS Advanced_N@@B


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 8, 2015)

Everything You Need to Know about Valve’s Steam Controller


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 11, 2015)

HowLongToBeatSteam - how long would it take to complete your entire Steam game collection?

Will you outlive your back log , for all those game hoarders check this


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> HowLongToBeatSteam - how long would it take to complete your entire Steam game collection?
> 
> Will you outlive your back log , for all those game hoarders check this


Wow mine is achievable 

Under a year at 170 games plus dlc/expansions....


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> HowLongToBeatSteam - how long would it take to complete your entire Steam game collection?
> 
> Will you outlive your back log , for all those game hoarders check this



Mine is difficult I guess



> If you were a video gaming zombie who plays 24/7 without sleeping or eating then:
> Your total amount of consecutive current playtime would be 2 days and 10 hours.
> Your remaining amount of consecutive main playtime would be 4 weeks, 2 days and 10 hours (94.87%).
> Your remaining amount of consecutive extras playtime would be 1 month, 2 weeks, 2 days and 21 hours (95.67%).
> Your remaining amount of consecutive completionist playtime would be 3 months and 11 hours (97.45%).


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2015)

Rocksmith 2014 	
played 197.87h 	
main 133h 	
extras 122.42h 	
complete 106h 	

Left 4 Dead 2 	
played 96.5h 	
main 9h 	
extras 23h 	
complete 36h 	

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box 	
played 16.28h 	
main 10h 	
extras 29h 	
complete 40.5h


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2015)

Well the problem is that library is ever increasing and not just Steam but on Uplay. Origin and GOG too. This just calculates steam games, I have around 60+ games on Uplay, Origin and GOG combined.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well the problem is that library is ever increasing and not just Steam but on Uplay. Origin and GOG too. This just calculates steam games, I have around 60+ games on Uplay, Origin and GOG combined.


But that's only 10% of your steam library so negligible


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 14, 2015)

My completion rate on Steam is about 60%. If it weren't for DLCs that I don't own it would have been around 80%. Steam should really remove the DLC achievements if one doesn't own them


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> My completion rate on Steam is about 60%. If it weren't for DLCs that I don't own it would have been around 80%. Steam should really remove the DLC achievements if one doesn't own them


We are not talking about dlc achievement here BTW but actual game completion. Some games don't have achievements remember.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We are not talking about dlc achievement here BTW but actual game completion. Some games don't have achievements remember.



It's related. All games usually have at least one achievement for game completion. And it's a better indicator of game completion than that site which statistically imputes. One can complete Skyrim in 20 Hrs, another would complete it in 200hrs.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> It's related. All games usually have at least one achievement for game completion. And it's a better indicator of game completion than that site which statistically imputes. One can complete Skyrim in 20 Hrs, another would complete it in 200hrs.


You said it yourself. Skyrim in 20 hours or 200. Both cases you get the completion achievement. So how is it quantifiable if the difference is so big? See my point?

Achievements themselves can't help to calculated you play time left.

But more of an average on game time taking a huge list of completionists and get a rough estimation and compare to your current play time on the said game and bingo. All this while having least dependence on your achievement progress.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> But that's only 10% of your steam library so negligible



Not really no. Origin have BF3, BF4, DAO and many of my favorite games that I have played more than 500+ hrs each.

Uplay have FC4 and some others. FC4 I have played around 50+ hrs already.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 19, 2015)

So, it truns out you need to incorporate PAN details to your SBI account and then only then you can use 'virtual e-card' to buy games. I have a net banking a/c and a shitty maestro card which is good for nothing.

Now I need to go to the home branch (currently in another city) to update details on PAN card which i have right here in my wallet.

FUK THIS SHIIT !!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> So, it truns out you need to incorporate PAN details to your SBI account and then only then you can use 'virtual e-card' to buy games. I have a net banking a/c and a shitty maestro card which is good for nothing.
> 
> Now I need to go to the home branch (currently in another city) to update details on PAN card which i have right here in my wallet.
> 
> FUK THIS SHIIT !!!!!!!!


go to gamersgift.com and buy Steam wallet cards with your debit card. It'll work fine.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jul 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> go to gamersgift.com and buy Steam wallet cards with your debit card. It'll work fine.



Steam sales are over man, i just want to buy Borderlands 2 GOTY for 540rs from green man gaming.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Steam sales are over man, i just want to buy Borderlands 2 GOTY for 540rs from green man gaming.


Did you miss the HB? Full borderlands for $10


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2015)

Fun question: Name a game on Steam where there are more owners in India than USA


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Fun question: Name a game on Steam where there are more owners in India than USA


IDK, Counter Strike?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2015)

Keep in mind that USA has a lot more Steam users than India. So games like CS will still have more US owners.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well whenever i go in cs i never run out of indian players because server choose for me indian server.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 10, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to unlink Facebook account from Steam account?


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to unlink Facebook account from Steam account?


Go to facebook, open app setting, delete Steam access.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> Go to facebook, open app setting, delete Steam access.



well... I got a way around to delete the fb account from steam via steam client.

P.S:- Although I can see Steam app in Facebook account settings but there is no way to unlink it.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> IDK, Counter Strike?



At first I thought it would be impossible for a game to have more owners in India than USA since US has huge no. of Steam users compared to India. For every copy bought by an Indian there would be at-least 10 American idiots that would buy it without the intention of ever playing it. After all games like Goat Simulator can become popular. Even games like 'Unrest' that was made by an Indian indie team has more US owners than Indian. I believed Americans would buy just about anything. But not too surprisingly such a game exists. It is also one of the things I hate about India so much. One can finally say Americans don't buy just about anything. They avoid boring stuff like this:



Spoiler



*s19.postimg.org/i9rvryeeb/steamspypic.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 11, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> At first I thought it would be impossible for a game to have more owners in India than USA since US has huge no. of Steam users compared to India. For every copy bought by an Indian there would be at-least 10 American idiots that would buy it without the intention of ever playing it. After all games like Goat Simulator can become popular. Even games like 'Unrest' that was made by an Indian indie team has more US owners than Indian. I believed Americans would buy just about anything. But not too surprisingly such a game exists. It is also one of the things I hate about India so much. One can finally say Americans don't buy just about anything. They avoid boring stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find  I guess that is because very few knows what is a cricket in USA, and this game have not went on sale so far. So only cricket enthusiast will buy it. And this game was on sale on Flipkart like 500-600 bucks with a free controller, that boosted the sale too.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2015)

There are even  more buyers in Australia. But then again, it's Australia's national sport.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There are even  more buyers in Australia. But then again, it's Australia's national sport.



If you count the number of pirated copies India will be #1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> If you count the number of pirated copies India will be #1


Piracy is still more in other 3rd world countries compared to India my friend. That is one of the reasons why games are so cheap in the CIS region - even cheaper than games with regional pricing for IN.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Piracy is still more in other 3rd world countries compared to India my friend. That is one of the reasons why games are so cheap in the CIS region - even cheaper than games with regional pricing for IN.



I know. Australia and UK aren't third world countries.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

The biggest misconception about piracy is that every pirated copy equals to a lost sale. People would not download 'XXX Simulator' if they had to pay for it, so it wouldn't have generated any money for the developer either way.

Taking this into account piracy level in India should not be that high, I know lots of friend who would download games like ACU on their i3, gt610m, 2GB laptops and would not get the chance to play. This is not piracy.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> The biggest misconception about piracy is that every pirated copy equals to a lost sale. People would not download 'XXX Simulator' if they had to pay for it, so it wouldn't have generated any money for the developer either way.
> 
> Taking this into account piracy level in India should not be that high, I know lots of friend who would download games like ACU on their i3, gt610m, 2GB laptops and would not get the chance to play. This is not piracy.



We are talking about Don Bradman Cricket 14 that can run on integrated graphics and not AC:U that doesn't even run on mid range gaming rigs properly  Ignoring my original post completely.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 11, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> At first I thought it would be impossible for a game to have more owners in India than USA since US has huge no. of Steam users compared to India. For every copy bought by an Indian there would be at-least 10 American idiots that would buy it without the intention of ever playing it. After all games like Goat Simulator can become popular. Even games like 'Unrest' that was made by an Indian indie team has more US owners than Indian. I believed Americans would buy just about anything. But not too surprisingly such a game exists. It is also one of the things I hate about India so much. One can finally say Americans don't buy just about anything. They avoid boring stuff like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flipkart ₹199 sale


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Piracy is still more in other 3rd world countries compared to India my friend. That is one of the reasons why games are so cheap in the CIS region - even cheaper than games with regional pricing for IN.



But CIS countries are also larger markets. That is why they still sell games over there even if they have to sell cheap. India's market is not as large.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But CIS countries are also larger markets. That is why they still sell games over there even if they have to sell cheap. India's market is not as large.


IMHO still has more potential. It's just how the mentality of the people has grown over the years. You tell me if there were a way, that games were placed as cheap as RU/CIS and steam provided India specific payment options, college kids wouldn't buy games? I know I would have. They just don't want to invest here. And hence the same mentality continues in the majority of the Indian market.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

^^ I'm a college kid and I buy games on Steam once a while. Have racked up quite a few over the past years


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2015)

Dude, see how many people play Dota 2 in CIS countries: Player Activity

Compare that to India.

If there aren't enough players here for a F2P game, how can there be enough players for paid games?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, see how many people play Dota 2 in CIS countries: Player Activity
> 
> Compare that to India.
> 
> If there aren't enough players here for a F2P game, how can there be enough players for paid games?


Many just play SP games not giving a shite about multiplayer. And I speak from experience. A batch of 500 friends who have played every game on pc till date. And this is only my friend circle


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

^^ Not everyone likes MMO you know. Free != game will go very famous. Dota 2 was the first game of its type for me. I used to play stuff like CSGO, Dirt 3 etc. Games like GTA V seem to have quite a few players on Steam. I think 30% people in my friend list have it on Steam(Indian players i.e). Even Witcher 3 has around 5 players in my list.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Not everyone likes MMO you know. Free != game will go very famous. Dota 2 was the first game of its type for me. I used to play stuff like CSGO, Dirt 3 etc. Games like GTA V seem to have quite a few players on Steam. I think 30% people in my friend list have it on Steam(Indian players i.e). Even Witcher 3 has around 5 players in my list.


Exactly my point. Even though steam had free games and I had a pc back in 2009, I only started playing on steam in 2014 after joining a job.

And that was the story with most of my school and college friends. Who can afford a newly release AC1 on pc back then?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

One last thing, the main reason because why Dota 2 is so famous is because there were already lots of Garena players. The original game itself was famous & hence people jumped. I started playing it around the time of the Ti 4 hype.

Yes market here is less but it's definitely rising every year. More and more people making steam accounts for games. Even if they don't make accounts the general awareness is growing.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

One thing that you people need to compare is that exactly how many Indians have legit games and what is the population of India. India is the second highest populated country and still India does not have enough Steam accounts (forget legit games) to even appear on the charts. Your friends circle are obviously going to consist of people like yourself. Try to look at the rest of the people which is an enormous population.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

^^ Well any guy I know who plays video games now are in a category below:

*1. Steam & other online official services*: Self explanatory really, they buy and play legit games on Steam/other platforms or DRM free GOG.

*2. Xbox Live/PSN*: Console gamers. They subscribe to Ps+ and play or buy directly on console marketplace

*3. Mobile "gamers"*: Clash of Clans & similar games directly from Play Store or App store.


Original games cost very low now. CSGO was going for 299INR earlier today in Amazon freedom sale. The only pirates etc I see are either a) young kids who don't know difference b/w original b) People from really backward places where internet connectivity too is hard.

The number of "blatant" pirates are decreasing IMHO. Just about every average gamer plays on Steam. Piracy is no longer what is was say 8 - 10 years back. Yes there are quite a few guys who still say "LOL YOU BUY A GAME HAHAHA" but they're a decreasing and starting to disappear.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay I have a friend that owned a PS3 from its release in India. He bought all legit PS3 games. But pirated multi-platform titles on PC. When I asked him if you can buy 2K INR PS3 games why don't you buy 999 INR PC games. He replied: "I compensate the cost of PS3 games by pirating on PC"


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> IMHO still has more potential. It's just how the mentality of the people has grown over the years. You tell me if there were a way, that games were placed as cheap as RU/CIS and steam provided India specific payment options, college kids wouldn't buy games? I know I would have. They just don't want to invest here. And hence the same mentality continues in the majority of the Indian market.


No, I get ridiculed by people for buying Android apps, IN MY OFFICE. People look at me as if I am literally throwing money in the wind when I mention that I have purchased Poweramp, or have purchased a wonderful live wallpaper called Minima, or have purchased a number of games like Vector. All these cost less than a meal for one at kfc, or cost less than a movie ticket, but they look at me as if I am some animal.

Imagine what would happen to college students.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> No, I get ridiculed by people for buying Android apps, IN MY OFFICE. People look at me as if I am literally throwing money in the wind when I mention that I have purchased Poweramp, or have purchased a wonderful live wallpaper called Minima, or have purchased a number of games like Vector. All these cost less than a meal for one at kfc, or cost less than a movie ticket, but they look at me as if I am some animal.
> 
> Imagine what would happen to college students.


Ow don't get me started on that. I literally now try to support good devs by purchasing their software. And I get looks frm some people like I committed a crime or something


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow don't get me started on that. I literally now try to support good devs by purchasing their software. And I get looks frm some people like I committed a crime or something



Everyone in the same boat


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2015)

Sad thing is developer don't feel the pain of another developer :/


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] I was highlighting the number of in CIS countries compared to here. There is a decent chance that all those Dota 2 players play other games as well. Its almost like for every gamer here, there are about 30 gamers in CIS countries. Any game publisher would be a fool to ignore that market.

Compare that to here, people still see gaming as something for children. Your parents frown upon you if you play games at an older age. Hell, they discourage gaming even when you are younger. Because of this, many people lose interest in gaming as they get older and therefore, the market remains smaller.

I hope this changes in the next generation.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2015)

Since piracy was being talked about

Microsoft can remotely disable pirated games, if you're running them on Windows 10 â€“ Tech2


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Since piracy was being talked about
> 
> Microsoft can remotely disable pirated games, if you're running them on Windows 10 â€“ Tech2



This is why people pirate windows 10


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2015)

One thing that is good about it is that if MS can detect fake hardware then it will be an end to all the fake computer hardware selling in India like fake X360 controllers


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2015)

alienempire said:


> This is why people pirate windows 10



 That was a good one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] I was highlighting the number of in CIS countries compared to here. There is a decent chance that all those Dota 2 players play other games as well. Its almost like for every gamer here, there are about 30 gamers in CIS countries. Any game publisher would be a fool to ignore that market.
> 
> Compare that to here, people still see gaming as something for children. Your parents frown upon you if you play games at an older age. Hell, they discourage gaming even when you are younger. Because of this, many people lose interest in gaming as they get older and therefore, the market remains smaller.
> 
> *I hope this changes in the next generation.*




I certainly hope so, also.. I hope the % count of atheists will also increase by next gen


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I certainly hope so, also.. I hope the % count of atheists will also increase by next gen


Now now, that would make the world less interesting.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Guys CSGO is on sale, only $7.49 for next 23 hours

Save 50% on Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*

Upcoming Hitman game's trailer looks great
pre-order price $59.99 anyone interested as of now?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVqxMCZ3u6k


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

Whats a godo steam skin guys, i just tried the metro 4.0 skin for steam and me likey..
Here's a screenie 
*www.dropbox.com/s/vagr231pd93hlnc/Screenshot%202015-09-01%2019.57.08.png?dl=1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Whats a godo steam skin guys, i just tried the metro 4.0 skin for steam and me likey..
> Here's a screenie
> *www.dropbox.com/s/vagr231pd93hlnc/Screenshot%202015-09-01%2019.57.08.png?dl=1


Yeah have used it. You can also try air. And there are more cool skins as well.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2015)

Starting later this year, Steam will begin supporting local currencies and payment methods for some additional countries. The rollout will occur over Q4 2015 and Q1 2016 for the following currencies:
South Korean Won (KRW)
Swiss Franc (CHF)
Indian Rupee (INR)
Chinese Yuan Renminbi (CNY)
Chilean Peso (CLP)
Peruvian Nuevo Sol (PEN)
Columbian Peso (COP)
South African Rand (ZAR)
Taiwan New Dollar (TWD)
Saudi Riyal (SAR)
Hong Kong Dollar (HKD)
United Arab Emirates Dirham (AED)

Source: Reddit
Source Confirmed by Steamdb developer xPaw : Link


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Starting later this year, Steam will begin supporting local currencies and payment methods for some additional countries. The rollout will occur over Q4 2015 and Q1 2016 for the following currencies:
> South Korean Won (KRW)
> Swiss Franc (CHF)
> Indian Rupee (INR)
> ...


Prolly something like gmg. Not really regional pricing but at least you don't have to pay the currency conversion anymore.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Prolly something like gmg. Not really regional pricing but at least you don't have to pay the currency conversion anymore.



They also need to add Indian Payment Gateways like paytm,payumoney etc. for easy transcations  on debit cards


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 10, 2015)

alienempire said:


> They also need to add Indian Payment Gateways like paytm,payumoney etc. for easy transcations  on debit cards


Now now. Don't get ahead of yourself 

First let them accept inr


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 15, 2015)

*i.gyazo.com/7f66fd13e1154fa22dc9b40a21c8c72b.png​


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a good news and it does mention local payment methods.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2015)

Now just to hope that they also implement regional pricing for India like Russia.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

Once regional pricing is implemented, we are done with retail gaming discs unless a very good discount.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Once regional pricing is implemented, we are done with retail gaming discs unless a very good discount.


Aren't we already? Who is buying retails today, except very good retail deals on release like wild hunt or mgs5.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Aren't we already? Who is buying retails today, except very good retail deals on release like wild hunt or mgs5.



Yes, but for example take Far Cry 4. Wasn't the retail version much cheaper in pricing compared to steam pricing?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yes, but for example take Far Cry 4. Wasn't the retail version much cheaper in pricing compared to steam pricing?


Yeah as I said, only very few. Mostly its still digital 

I mean e.g StarCraft 2 battlechest still retails in India for ₹4k. I got it for ₹1 k on blizzard ROFL paying euros!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my copy of MGS5 from Amazon India today. When I started the installation from the disc, Steam automatically started in the background and logged into my brother's account on my PC (He stays in the US and I occasionally play some games from his library). I did not notice this and entered the CD key when prompted. Now the game is linked to his Steam account and I can't play it as Steam says it's not available in my region.  Mailed Steam support to see if they can transfer it to my account. fml.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Got my copy of MGS5 from Amazon India today. When I started the installation from the disc, Steam automatically started in the background and logged into my brother's account on my PC (He stays in the US and I occasionally play some games from his library). I did not notice this and entered the CD key when prompted. Now the game is linked to his Steam account and I can't play it as Steam says it's not available in my region.  Mailed Steam support to see if they can transfer it to my account. fml.


Bad luck. It's a slim chance they can transfer keys like that.

Still have fingers crossed.

On the positive side of things though: your bro can play it 

And if you are really interested in playing his games, why not just ask him to do a family share instead of you logging into his account? That way you get to play all his games from your own account.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bad luck. It's a slim chance they can transfer keys like that.
> 
> Still have fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



yeah, keep forgetting to do that. 

EDIT: Got it working!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2015)

Steam is now selling software tutorial videos


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 24, 2015)

Indian Rupee coming to steam on Nov 3rd  2015 

*puu.sh/kVDQO/471363880a.png​


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2015)

Fallout 4 is coming on Nov 10. Hopefully Bethesda updates its prices.


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Indian Rupee coming to steam on Nov 3rd  2015


Awesome


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Indian Rupee coming to steam on Nov 3rd  2015
> 
> *puu.sh/kVDQO/471363880a.png​


Would be useless without regional pricing. ( look at origin)


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 24, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Would be useless without regional pricing. ( look at origin)



Origin has regional prices on older titles and new Ubisoft titles eg: Assassin's Creed Syndicate. Origin stopped regional pricing in India becoz India is a english speaking region and they don't implement regional restrictions like steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 24, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Would be useless without regional pricing. ( look at origin)


Regional pricing or not you don't have currency conversion charges at least...


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 24, 2015)

Lets hype the prices will be same as Flipkart, and during sale time it go on a discount of 75%.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally indie games will cost less than AAA games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 24, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets hype the prices will be same as Flipkart, and during sale time it go on a discount of 75%.


Well if that happens, then it bodes well as well as bad actually,

You will get real cheap games like rus that would be region locked to IN.

But if you travel to another country for a long term stay, I dunno the repercussions.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well if that happens, then it bodes well as well as bad actually,
> 
> You will get real cheap games like rus that would be region locked to IN.
> 
> But if you travel to another country for a long term stay, I dunno the repercussions.



I doubt there are too many of us who will actually be able to stay out of country long.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 24, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I doubt there are too many of us who will actually be able to stay out of country long.


Well I certainly would be traveling a lot in the future for sure, be it for work or holiday...


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well I certainly would be traveling a lot in the future for sure, be it for work or holiday...


Would you still play the same games?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Would you still play the same games?


Why not? If they are worth it, plus the whole purpose of buying is so that you can replay them if you want to.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why not? If they are worth it, plus the whole purpose of buying is so that you can replay them if you want to.


I mean, come on how many games have you replayed in the last few months?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I mean, come on how many games have you replayed in the last few months?


At least 6 lol, I replay games from time to time.

Games that have that replay value viz fallout series, witcher series, splinter cell series, etc


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> At least 6 lol, I replay games from time to time.
> 
> Games that have that replay value viz fallout series, witcher series, splinter cell series, etc


K then, i have yet to find a game that is worth playing over and over again.


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> K then, i have yet to find a game that is worth playing over and over again.



The original Most Wanted ??


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2015)

Downloading Smite. Anybody here play it?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2015)

Play Dota2. Join the master race.Smite/LoL/HoN/etc are all a subset of Dota 1


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Downloading Smite. Anybody here play it?



Most here only play Dota 2 & far fewer play CSGO.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Downloading Smite. Anybody here play it?



Most here only play Dota 2 & far fewer play CSGO.


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 27, 2015)

Anbody from banglore who willing to share is steam backup files of the games. I'm willing to pay 100per game backup file. Please add me on steamid Ranjit_mad


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 27, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> Anbody from banglore who willing to share is steam backup files of the games. I'm willing to pay 100per game backup file. Please add me on steamid Ranjit_mad


You do know that you can't play the game if you don't own it right?

Even if u have the game files.


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Most here only play Dota 2 & far fewer play CSGO.


Started downloading Smite, and in the midway. But i once played Dota 2, the learning curve was steep.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You do know that you can't play the game if you don't own it right?
> 
> Even if u have the game files.



You don't need to tell that to the guy, right? One should learn from experience.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You don't need to tell that to the guy, right? One should learn from experience.


Lol. Kyun bache ki le le? We should guide the newbies right?

He stood a chance to lose a lot of money and then find out the truth


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 27, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> Anbody from banglore who willing to share is steam backup files of the games. I'm willing to pay 100per game backup file. Please add me on steamid Ranjit_mad



I am from Bangalore....


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I am from Bangalore....



lol so am I


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You do know that you can't play the game if you don't own it right?
> 
> Even if u have the game files.




Have you seen my steam profile. I'm asking for steam file for games which I own

- - - Updated - - -



gagan_kumar said:


> I am from Bangalore....




add me *steamcommunity.com/id/ranjitdcunha

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> lol so am I



add me in steam

- - - Updated - - -

Anbody as  Gta 5 Steam BAckup file


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 29, 2015)

Its Official here is the email I got

*i.imgur.com/fdRXjV3.jpg?1


----------



## Gollum (Oct 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Its Official here is the email I got
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fdRXjV3.jpg?1



Wow nice, hope games are cheaper and payable by debit card.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2015)

Bigger question is whether games will be region locked or stay ROW, provided all they do is a simple USD to INR conversion?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skud said:


> Bigger question is whether games will be region locked or stay ROW, provided all they do is a simple USD to INR conversion?


I don't want region lock! Hate it if say you were to travel and bang your games are gone. Makes you feel people who actually pay are the ones who suffer rather than the pirates.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't want region lock! Hate it if say you were to travel and bang your games are gone. Makes you feel people who actually pay are the ones who suffer rather than the pirates.


I am totally fine with region locks and trade locks with regional pricing. It's only the run lock (onlyallowrunincountries) that it shouldn't have.  Just imagine Steam listing XCOM 2 for 999 and you see a 85% off on it the next summer sales.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I am totally fine with region locks and trade locks with regional pricing. It's only the run lock (onlyallowrunincountries) that it shouldn't have.  Just imagine Steam listing XCOM 2 for 999 and you see a 85% off on it the next summer sales.


Lol I wish they made their customers life that easy, they just don't want to trust their customers.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't want region lock! Hate it if say you were to travel and bang your games are gone. Makes you feel people who actually pay are the ones who suffer rather than the pirates.



Currently region lock applies only to steamgifts and CD key activations only. If u buy the game directly from the store u will get a ROW version


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Currently region lock applies only to steamgifts and CD key activations only. If u buy the game directly from the store u will get a ROW version


We are not talking of currently. We are talking of after introduction of inr to steam. 

Currently you pay US prices so there should be no region lock whatsoever for steam/IN. Yet there is. Sigh.


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2015)

I wish they don't bring in just the USD --> INR conversion. That totally sucks. I read somewhere where Steam had intimated publishers to update the prices for new currencies that are going live on Nov 3rd. So I am truly hoping for regional pricing.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

007 said:


> I wish they don't bring in just the USD --> INR conversion. That totally sucks. I ready somewhere where Steam had intimated publishers to update the prices for new currencies that are going live on Nov 3rd. So I am truly hoping for regional pricing.


That will possibly reduce retail prices even more 

Ow its wonderland. Well whether it actually happens or not, never hurt anyone to hope


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We are not talking of currently. We are talking of after introduction of inr to steam.
> 
> Currently you pay US prices so there should be no region lock whatsoever for steam/IN. Yet there is. Sigh.



I talked about the scenario in Russia,SEA and SA. Currently they are getting the ROW version same as we If they buy directly from steam. They only get region locked version If they get the game as steam gift or CD key activation.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I talked about the scenario in Russia,SEA and SA. Currently they are getting the ROW version same as we If they buy directly from steam. They only get region locked version If they get the game as steam gift or CD key activation.


Example scenario, I buy fallout 3 while in USA with my steam US account and then I come to india- fallout 3 stays active in my account?

Scenario 2,

I buy a game in steam/IN with steam IN account and then travel to another country where say that game is banned. So game becomes inactive in my account?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Example scenario, I buy fallout 3 while in USA with my steam US account and then I come to india- fallout 3 stays active in my account?
> 
> Scenario 2,
> 
> I buy a game in steam/IN with steam IN account and then travel to another country where say that game is banned. So game becomes inactive in my account?



Nope the game will not get inactive. You can play anywhere in the world except if the game has specific only allow run in countries specified on the package you've bought (eg: Squareenix games run only in India,Russia and CIS countries even if u buy the game at US price on Steam)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope the game will not get inactive. You can play anywhere in the world


Are you sure? I have heard of instances where they often get stripped down to the localized versions, and some get inactive.

Don't recall which games exactly but you can Google it. Some ppl faced this issue.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Are you sure? I have heard of instances where they often get stripped down to the localized versions, and some get inactive.
> 
> Don't recall which games exactly but you can Google it. Some ppl faced this issue.



It's becoz before Steam implemented region locks a publisher manually need to implement region lock on their games. These games have problems. Newer games (ie, games released after December 2014) have no region locks becoz of the automatic region lock on steam gifts


----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did INR go live or not? Its 10am PST already (the usual time when sales and stuff happen).


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 3, 2015)

007 said:


> Did INR go live or not? Its 10am PST already (the usual time when sales and stuff happen).


Nope afaik.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

No INR in Steam yet 

*cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/65231040.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

INR is live baby!

RIP regional pricing though! Applies to only a few games. I guess it's decided by publishers. Check it out and post. I just saw FO4 price and metro redux bundle price. Base price for former is ₹4.2k and latter is ₹700. So clearly metro is regionally priced.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

hell no, most of the games have regional prices from what I can see. Dirt Rally is now like 13 USD and Anno 2205 is less than 30 and so on. At 75% discounted rate, the bundles look positively costly.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> hell no, most of the games have regional prices from what I can see. Dirt Rally is now like 13 USD and Anno 2205 is less than 30 and so on. At 75% discounted rate, the bundles look positively costly.


As I said, I only saw a few titles. Plus many titles don't have prices yet.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like a work in progress, quite a few games have lost their buy button, particularly some of those "few cents" one.

-edited-

In fact, lots of titles have no buy button as of now. Regional lock is in place though, regardless of the price of the game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> Looks like a work in progress though, quite a few games have lost their buy button, particularly some of those "few cents" one.


Yup. Prolly waiting for updates from devs.

After some more looking, I see that many upcoming AAAs have same price as our retail:

Mankind divided: 999
Hitman: 999

But some devs like Bethesda still want to milk us.

But one thing is for sure, goodnight gmg, humble store, and all such others.

This winter have to starve


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

Bye bye trading  And my outstanding listings in market is over my wallet limit. Damn, the market looks so confusing.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> Bye bye trading  And my outstanding listings in market is over my wallet limit.


ROFL! Yeah well, you can't get all right? Regional pricing plus trading- that benefit was fully exploited by RU/CIS.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

Prices are still costlier than RU, looks like we haven't pirated enough during our time.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 4, 2015)

So, will debit cards work now?
Damn, dirt rally is now Rs 840. 
All hail volvo


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> So, will debit cards work now?


Contact steam support. Or try it out first hand. We are still exploring ourselves 

Though I may not be the best one to test as my dc is international and works already.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

No local Payment Methods 
Price increased for Fallout 4,GTA V,Batman Arkham Knight.. etc 
Price decreased for DOS,Cities Skylines,Pillars of Eternity and other popular gud games


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> No local Payment Methods
> Price increased for Fallout 4,GTA V,Batman Arkham Knight.. etc
> Price decreased for DOS,Cities Skylines,Pillars of Eternity and other popular gud games


Regional pricing implementation should take time. ( Rocket league is now Rs 565 woo hoo) , Just cause 3 is actually cheaper than the retail version 900 vs 1500..


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

All Gift Purchases are region locked to India. Higher Prices (F**k u Bethseda) and region lock doesn't match 

*Update: *My Axis DC and SBI DC failed in steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Well look at cs go price. Cheaper than discounted retail. Valve games are pretty modestly priced I think. But other publishers, well they are still a bit hungry.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well look at cs go price. Cheaper than discounted retail. Valve games are pretty modestly priced I think. But other publishers, well they are still a bit hungry.


Still not as cheap as it was in Amazon sale though
(199₹/240₹)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Still not as cheap as it was in Amazon sale though
> (199₹/240₹)


Mark your own word : amazon "sale"

Base price of cs go on steam is ₹450, now think 50% off.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2015)

Great to see regional pricing and the INR symbol!


----------



## masterkd (Nov 4, 2015)

I am not getting rupees symbol in Chrome, working fine firefox. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I am not getting rupees symbol in Chrome, working fine firefox. Any idea how to fix it?


Got any plugins on chrome?

Enhanced steam may conflict. Just guessing.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2015)

Whoa!  XCOM 2 is 2999? Why 2k why? I actually thought of canceling my pre-order for 999 but I guess I'll be keeping it.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got any plugins on chrome?
> 
> Enhanced steam may conflict. Just guessing.


Nope. just the adblock and normal google ones.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Nope. just the adblock and normal google ones.


Well chrome on my office pc works fine.I just checked.

Specify the store region in url and try. ( if you ask how to just ask goo uncle )


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Whoa!  XCOM 2 is 2999? Why 2k why? I actually thought of canceling my pre-order for 999 but I guess I'll be keeping it.


Well lot of prices still twisted like that. But one thing is for sure that all titles are cheaper than their dollar price. So unlike origin, steam haven't done just a currency conversion thankfully.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

STEAM INR Landing page


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a doubt, is the money back guarantee there in India too for arkham knight? 
I really want to play the game, so I thought I can complete it fast and get the money back (can't really spend any more on AAA games)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I have a doubt, is the money back guarantee there in India too for arkham knight?
> I really want to play the game, so I thought I can complete it fast and get the money back (can't really spend any more on AAA games)


Lol. It is true for as long as you buy it from steam. Anywhere in the world.

BTW why would you buy it to play and then refund?

Y not just you know, ahem!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Steam removed PayPal method :/ now they have web money!


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 4, 2015)

Not able to find any *ahem version, plus if it's for free why not get the actual game with no compression, compatibility issues etc


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 4, 2015)

This for real?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> View attachment 15863
> This for real?


Don't worry, they are not stupid, you can't buy dlc without base game.And base game has no buy button. Now if you have the base game then I dunno


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2015)

so what exactly is region locking? does this mean i wont be able to play a game outside india , if i buy from store?
or is it just restricted to gifting only?

I wish steam employ some method to add money directly, or use paytm payu etc,i have the stupid maestro card, the worst of all debit cards T_T
Grim dawn is 619rs , this for a game which never went below 16$ on steam , would have bought it just now if i could add money directly

and oh btw i have a 50% off coupon among others for metro redux bundle , so if anyone is interested ping me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> so what exactly is region locking? does this mean i wont be able to play a game outside india , if i buy from store?
> or is it just restricted to gifting only?
> 
> I wish steam employ some method to add money directly, or use paytm payu etc,i have the stupid maestro card, the worst of all debit cards T_T
> ...


Already bought redux bundle at 75% off and it is same as base price now 

Region lock for gifting only. So you can't gift a friend staying out of India.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Already bought redux bundle at 75% off and it is same as base price now
> 
> Region lock for gifting only. So you can't gift a friend staying out of India.


haha well the coupon expires on 6th and it brings the price of the bundle to 365, dont want it go waste, 
ah well , anyway this holiday sale will be interesting ,

oh one more doubt , if i buy a game as a gift and after 30 days it becomes tradeable right , will i be able to trade with people outside india, well im assuming it wont be, but to confirm


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> haha well the coupon expires on 6th and it brings the price of the bundle to 365, dont want it go waste,
> ah well , anyway this holiday sale will be interesting ,


I will start the new year in poverty I think :/

Starving, no money for food but a library of games.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I will start the new year in poverty I think :/
> 
> Starving, no money for food but a library of games.


GOod luck with that , its quite amazing how they apply the discounts to regional pricing, stasis is 40% off now !! and hey i think you missed my early query, any idea regarding that?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> GOod luck with that , its quite amazing how they apply the discounts to regional pricing, stasis is 40% off now !! and hey i think you missed my early query, any idea regarding that?


Which query? Don't mind but am at work right now so don't have much time browsing all posts.


----------



## seamon (Nov 4, 2015)

I am getting Indian steam prices in USA. LMFAO


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am getting Indian steam prices in USA. LMFAO


Say what???


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am getting Indian steam prices in USA. LMFAO


Quick buy everything!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

That is expected as he has Indian steam account. No surprise there.


----------



## seamon (Nov 4, 2015)

Recommend me something. :-/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> Recommend me something. :-/


Your store currency won't change unless you change it yourself. So sit back and relax. Buy during winter sale. And show your store page to you peers and see their jealousy.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yay finally indie games are cheaper than AAA games in India!!!


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam removed PayPal method :/ now they have web money!


What! I don't even have Webmoney or moneybookers. How is it easy to setup? And how is it compared to PayPal..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

007 said:


> What! I don't even have Webmoney or moneybookers. How is it easy to setup? And how is it compared to PayPal..


Dunno, I was just trying to purchase a dlc today that was priced at ₹0 and then I noticed they removed PayPal option and have two new options other than visa DC/cc. One of them was web money, did not get a chance to research on it as I had to run to office


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

007 said:


> What! I don't even have Webmoney or moneybookers. How is it easy to setup? And how is it compared to PayPal..



U need to pay fees and conversation rate if u r going to use webmoney and skrill. I tested Skrill(Moneybookers) today A**holes charge me in EURO instead of Indian Rupee. Steam needs to give  local payment methods like paytm,payumoney etc. I don't want to type or store my CC info on Steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> U need to pay fees and conversation rate if u r going to use webmoney and skrill. I tested Skrill(Moneybookers) today A**holes charge me in EURO instead of Indian Rupee. Steam needs to give  local payment methods like paytm,payumoney etc. I don't want to type or store my CC info on Steam


For now resort to typing it to save on conversion charges. And hope PayPal comes back. You might as well forget about paytm etc.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> U need to pay fees and conversation rate if u r going to use webmoney and skrill. I tested Skrill(Moneybookers) today A**holes charge me in EURO instead of Indian Rupee. Steam needs to give  local payment methods like paytm,payumoney etc. I don't want to type or store my CC info on Steam


That's bad. PayPal was much better for me. I know their charges are more for receiving money but merchant payment was hassle free for me all this while.  

Checked Skrill, they claim to offer free money loading if done via bank transfer but takes 3-5 days to load. What age are these guys living in?? 

Webmoney on the other hand is not sending OTP for registration. When you request for OTP again, they want us to send a ISD msg to request. Even did that and didn't get the OTP yet. 

Long story short, I miss PayPal.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

007 said:


> That's bad. PayPal was much better for me. I know their charges are more for receiving money but merchant payment was hassle free for me all this while.
> 
> Checked Skrill, they claim to offer free money loading if done via bank transfer but takes 3-5 days to load. What age are these guys living in??
> 
> ...


Typing cc info into steam that bad?

I know PayPal is my pal, but what to do now?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2015)

Just get ICICI cards guys


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Just get ICICI cards guys


Axis and hdfc work fine as well.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2015)

Wait.. The Crew in Rs 499... and it's $29.99 internationally! 

So in winter sales.. it will be even less? :centershock:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wait.. The Crew in Rs 499... and it's $29.99 internationally!
> 
> So in winter sales.. it will be even less? :centershock:


Ya man. Expect the same 80-90% offs even. There are some on sale already with 90% off, I.E ₹15 - cheaper than a pack of rubber


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya man. Expect the same 80-90% offs even. There are some on sale already with 90% off, I.E ₹15 - cheaper than a pack of rubber


i dont think it will be that low....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i dont think it will be that low....


I don't say AAA titles man, but other titles, they are.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Typing cc info into steam that bad?
> 
> I know PayPal is my pal, but what to do now?


So far, the only places outside India that had my card details were PayPal, Amazon.com and Google Wallet. I guess I have to add Steam to the trusted list. I used my Citi card recently to purchase something from US and after a week, bank called and asked me to replace the card as they have evidence that critical information of my card may have been compromised. It doesn't happen for usual forex transactions that I do though. Thankfully no unauthorized transactions happened and it was a preventive measure from the bank it seems. They replaced the card in two days for free. So I'm allowed to be skeptical.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

007 said:


> So far, the only places outside India that had my card details were PayPal, Amazon.com and Google Wallet. I guess I have to add Steam to the trusted list. I used my Citi card recently to purchase something from US and after a week, bank called and asked me to replace the card as they have evidence that critical information of my card may have been compromised. It doesn't happen for usual forex transactions that I do though. Thankfully no unauthorized transactions happened and it was a preventive measure from the bank it seems. They replaced the card in two days for free. So I'm allowed to be skeptical.


Wow really :/ well its really tough to trust anyone today.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2015)

I keep one credit card with a different low balance account for online transaction


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 4, 2015)

Will steam wallet cards still work?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Will steam wallet cards still work?


Steam has started issuing inr wallet addition. Dunno if the $ ones will work or not. Contact support.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 4, 2015)

I really wanted to buy Galactic Civilizations III, but had to wait for a big sale as it is priced at $50! I even let a sale go which cut the price to $25. Now, it is selling for INR 989 without any discount! No need to wait 

On the other hand, no Paypal? How will I pay now - the card might work as it does on Google Play and Origin.

As for the big sales - I think we should expect that that will happen mainly for games still priced highly. Games which are already selling for 50-70% less than their USD price might not get big sales.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Only time will tell


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Arkham knight season pass is costlier than base game on steam. Am exploding with laughter! WB have gone bonkers


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2015)

**** pricing from some publishers because they simply don't care for Indian market. India is just not a huge market for them.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 4, 2015)

Whoop whoop! Loving the new prices. I no longer have to worry about not pre-ordering games because of the $60 price tag or waiting for Steam Sales for a lot of games . 

Hitman and Deus Ex, come to Papa  

Has anyone pre-ordered on Steam? Are you charged immediately or when the game is released?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Axis and hdfc work fine as well.




My Axis CC is not working any more, Steam says there's an error initializing payment. Same with IndusInd, both the cards were working happily previously.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

DMC: Devil May Cry costs ₹1799 wtf Capcom. Physical version of this game costs only ₹499(MRP)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> My Axis CC is not working any more, Steam says there's an error initializing payment. Same with IndusInd, both the cards were working happily previously.


That's bad, I had an axis card before and it worked. I have since migrated to ICICI DC and cc and never had any problems in either


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> My Axis CC is not working any more, Steam says there's an error initializing payment. Same with IndusInd, both the cards were working happily previously.



Same problem with my AXIS DC getting the same error. Are u contacted steam support


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> DMC: Devil May Cry costs ₹1799 wtf Capcom. Physical version of this game costs only ₹499(MRP)


Yeah there are many such oddly twisted prices for some old titles


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Same problem with my AXIS DC getting the same error. Are u contacted steam support



not yet


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 4, 2015)

My ICICI cards always worked.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2015)

If someone finds a way to use maestro cards ,post it here 
 [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] sent you a pm


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Whoop whoop! Loving the new prices. I no longer have to worry about not pre-ordering games because of the $60 price tag or waiting for Steam Sales for a lot of games .
> 
> Hitman and Deus Ex, come to Papa
> 
> Has anyone pre-ordered on Steam? Are you charged immediately or when the game is released?


You get charged immediately. That's the whole point of preorder right? So that devs get your money right away.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You get charged immediately. That's the whole point of preorder right? So that devs get your money right away.


Lol  

The reason I asked is because a couple of places in the USA will only charge you once the item is ready for shipping. Amazon.com also takes payment only on release day.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Lol
> 
> The reason I asked is because a couple of places in the USA will only charge you once the item is ready for shipping. Amazon.com also takes payment only on release day.


Yeah those are retailers. You get COD on flipkart/gts preorder also. But no digital store will do that


----------



## bippukt (Nov 4, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> My ICICI cards always worked.



My ICICI debit card works on Google play and Origin, but doesn't work on Steam. I don't know what I will do now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

bippukt said:


> My ICICI debit card works on Google play and Origin, but doesn't work on Steam. I don't know what I will do now


My dc works. It's ICICI gold.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah those are retailers. You get COD on flipkart/gts preorder also. But no digital store will do that


Sweet thanks!


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2015)

CS:GO knives on the community market looks more ridiculous now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> CS:GO knives on the community market looks more ridiculous now


They were already ridiculous lol. $400 for a knife?


----------



## bippukt (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> My dc works. It's ICICI gold.



Thanks for the reply. I will try it again with the card in front me. Maybe I am typing something wrong. I will update here again if it works.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They were already ridiculous lol. $400 for a knife?


They were ridiculous. Now it also looks more ridiculous. A month's salary of a fresher for a virtual knife.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will try it again with the card in front me. Maybe I am typing something wrong. I will update here again if it works.


If it works on Google then it should


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> They were ridiculous. Now it also looks more ridiculous. A month's salary of a fresher for a virtual knife.


ROFL. Yup!


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> They were ridiculous. Now it also looks more ridiculous. A month's salary of a fresher for a virtual knife.


What's more ridiculous is people trying to unbox one. They spend 500$ on keys and then freak out over unboxing a 300$ knife. I simply don't get it.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

Even after all games are installed there are still files in downloading folder , is it safe to delete those? my games are up to date.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Even after all games are installed there are still files in downloading folder , is it safe to delete those? my games are up to date.


Yup. They are just temp files.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will try it again with the card in front me. Maybe I am typing something wrong. I will update here again if it works.



normal card will also work , you just need to enable international banking facilities , try calling phone banking and ask them to active yours.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's bad, I had an axis card before and it worked. I have since migrated to ICICI DC and cc and never had any problems in either





alienempire said:


> Same problem with my AXIS DC getting the same error. Are u contacted steam support




It's working now, not sure about DC though.

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> CS:GO knives on the community market looks more ridiculous now




On the positive side, relative value of cards have increased slightly.


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2015)

Minimum wallet fund level is now 250 Rs


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 4, 2015)

Copied from steam :

Steam is now priced in Indian Rupee.

CURRENTLY ACCEPTED PAYMENT METHODS:

International Credit Cards
Master and Visa


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 4, 2015)

Skud said:


> It's working now, not sure about DC though.



I can confirm that my Axis Bank Titanium Debit card isn't working. It works fine on PayPal, Google Playstore, iTunes etc. PayPal was my go-to way to pay for steam games but it seems that Steam doesn't need my money anymore.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2015)

Right now, Banner Saga USD listing is $4.99 (75% off midweek) and INR listing is 141 Rs ($2.15)  am I missing something ?


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's Why Steam's INR Pricing Does Not Benefit Anyone Right Now | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Here's Why Steam's INR Pricing Does Not Benefit Anyone Right Now | NDTV Gadgets360.com



lol is the author serious? Finally indie games are cheaper than AAA games. What else do u want? And indie games are better than AAA games nowadays.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought The Banner Saga for 141 Rs ($2.15)


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> lol is the author serious? Finally indie games are cheaper than AAA games. What else do u want? And indie games are better than AAA games nowadays.



agreed.the article seems to suggest people only play AAA titles.and these are just the base prices,they didn't even mention the craziness that is sale season.imagine what the holiday sale is gonna be like this time.most old games at 75% off,somewhat newer titles at 50% and so on.and it is a somewhat tight situation with the games not present,but it's too early to judge.
and the fact is,the retail market covers only a small portion of games. and with crowdfunding,early access and greenlight just being a formality(for decent games,of course),indie games are a common occurrence and the times when a handful of games were made by big publishers is a thing of the past.
exciting times indeed.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well chrome on my office pc works fine.I just checked.
> 
> Specify the store region in url and try. ( if you ask how to just ask goo uncle )



Found out the solution.
It is an issue with Chrome in Windows 10
Rupee symbol i.e. data:text/html,&#8377 will produce a square in chrome in Windows 10
To fix it Under chrome://flags/#disable-direct-write ENABLE - "Disable-DirectWrite" then restart chrome
and tada rupee symbol is there


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> Right now, Banner Saga USD listing is $4.99 (75% off midweek) and INR listing is 141 Rs ($2.15)  am I missing something ?


Russia region is cheapest....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Found out the solution.
> It is an issue with Chrome in Windows 10
> Rupee symbol i.e. data:text/html,&#8377 will produce a square in chrome in Windows 10
> To fix it Under chrome://flags/#disable-direct-write ENABLE - "Disable-DirectWrite" then restart chrome
> and tada rupee symbol is there


Aha!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alright now that all the hullabaloo has died down a bit about good and not so good (sometimes ridiculous) regional prices, the next question that pops in my mind is - does this mean that henceforth whatever games I buy will be playlocked? Or does playlock apply to gifting only? This much is sure though that they are region locked (we now fall into the same group of regions including RU/CIS)

Anybody have any info? Am gonna raise a ticket with support about this soon.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

Waiting for the moment when Steam will ask our PAN card details to allow using Market over Rs 10k earnings.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> Waiting for the moment when Steam will ask our PAN card details to allow using Market over Rs 10k earnings.


ROFL! Well anyway, the market items seem to have lost their price suddenly. All selling for half their USD prices. I mean cards and stuff. So it take a long time to get to 10k. And even then you can't really extract the money from steam. It stays with steam, they just allow you to get some more region locked licenses.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2015)

most Indian tech journalists are just giving their narrow minded opinions. It's just what that guy believes. It is full of careless remarks and unsupported statements.

Biggest mistake is confusing own usage scenario for everyone's usage scenario. The type of games one plays as the type of games everyone plays.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> ROFL! Well anyway, the market items seem to have lost their price suddenly. All selling for half their USD prices. I mean cards and stuff. So it take a long time to get to 10k. And even then you can't really extract the money from steam. It stays with steam, they just allow you to get some more region locked licenses.




With 1400 items in market and another 2k+ in inventory, I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like every game I'll get will be playlocked. But what about offline mode?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> Looks like every game I'll get will be playlocked. But what about offline mode?


Not all. Only games that will give you that notification that it is playlocked.

Offline mode won't help much. You can't keep steam offline forever I guess.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not all. Only games that will give you that notification that it is playlocked.
> 
> Offline mode won't help much. You can't keep steam offline forever I guess.


I'm not getting it, what does region locking mean for us? 
Right now I'm in India, and I have a truckload of games on my steam account. Supposing I move to the US in the future(very likely), will I not be able to play those games? If yes, what will the restrictions, if any, be?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I'm not getting it, what does region locking mean for us?
> Right now I'm in India, and I have a truckload of games on my steam account. Supposing I move to the US in the future(very likely), will I not be able to play those games? If yes, what will the restrictions, if any, be?


See, I will lay this out plainly to the best of my understanding:

Axiom 1: pre inr pricing on steam :

You bought games from steam store at US prices so no region lock. All games you got this way are playable while online everywhere except on Mars maybe.

Corollary 1:

Games you activated during this period using retail keys that are global will also work same as above. But keys that were region specific will be playlocked- so they become disabled once you leave the region.

Axiom 2: post inr implementation on steam

Games are now region/play locked but only the ones that have that info shown on their store page. So going forward, all games you buy in this steam account which display region lock will be play locked as well i.e. they will become disabled when you leave the region.

Corollary 1: 

All retail keys you activate now will continue behaving same, i.e if it is a key for RU/IN then it is region/playlocked. But if it is global or ROW key, you can play anywhere online except maybe Venus.

So this is my understanding- anybody find any discrepancy please correct- I would be more than happy to be told that I am wrong on the region/play lock part.

Phew- long post! Cheers.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

Well unless and until steam puts up a notification that this game will be playable in India ( like they do when we buy it as a gift ),we can always hope ,for a refund at least ,if it comes down to that


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I'm not getting it, what does region locking mean for us?
> Right now I'm in India, and I have a truckload of games on my steam account. Supposing I move to the US in the future(very likely), will I not be able to play those games? If yes, what will the restrictions, if any, be?



I am in USA and I can access all region locked Indian Games(Tomb Raider, XCOM, Bureau XCOM, Deus Ex- HR etc). Just make sure you use your Indian card to make purchases in USA or in the desperate of times, buy a retail wallet card. Steam won't change your region from India to USA.

- - - Updated - - -

Steam only changes your region when you use a local card to make a purchase.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Well unless and until steam puts up a notification that this game will be playable in India ( like they do when we buy it as a gift ),we can always hope ,for a refund at least ,if it comes down to that


True that. But most AAA titles now have NOTE boxes on their store page saying:

This game is only playable in blah blah!

So basically the regional pricing on recent AAA titles for us is like a double edged sword. The prices are not really that low and to add to that you can't play them if say your company sent you on site abroad.

For square enix titles like mankind div etc. that have mouth watering preorder prices, well I dunno if they are locked- doesn't say anything in the store page.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

I think as long as prohibitrunincountries is not set for your sub, the game is not play locked. And Steam doesn't change the region automatically, you have to specifically request for it, or use a card of that region.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am in USA and I can access all region locked Indian Games(Tomb Raider, XCOM, Bureau XCOM etc). Just make sure you use your Indian card to make purchases in USA or in the desperate of times, buy a retail wallet card. Steam won't change your region from India to USA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Steam only changes your region when you use a local card to make a purchase.


Steam basically has two modes for migration- one is vacation mode which is short term and so you still get to buy from your local store. This mode is persisted as long as you use the country payment method which you mentioned. You are still in vacation mode (try to keep it that way  )

Second is long term migration where you have to change your country to the new one by using new payment method.

I think that is the gist of it.

Second scenario may cause your playlocked keys to stop working. So you have to contact support for a solution.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> I think as long as prohibitrunincountries is not set for your sub, the game is not play locked. And Steam doesn't change the region automatically, you have to specifically request for it, or use a card of that region.


Can't go on forever, they will block your account for security if you don't tell them that you are travelling and that the sudden N/W IP change is intentional.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam basically has two modes for migration- one is vacation mode which is short term and so you still get to buy from your local store. This mode is persisted as long as you use the country payment method which you mentioned. You are still in vacation mode (try to keep it that way  )
> 
> Second is long term migration where you have to change your country to the new one by using new payment method.
> 
> ...




From what I have heard, they basically take the game out of your library, if you agree, so that you can repurchase. For those who are on the move, sticking to ROW keys/gifts might be a better solution in the long run.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> From what I have heard, they basically take the game out of your library, if you agree, so that you can repurchase. For those who are on the move, sticking to ROW keys/gifts might be a better solution in the long run.


So that is money gone in other words 

Again it's customers who suffer and pirates enjoying in the Caribbeans!

Hail DRM free, hail GOG/Desura/Humble Store


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> From what I have heard, they basically take the game out of your library, if you agree, so that you can repurchase. For those who are on the move, sticking to ROW keys/gifts might be a better solution in the long run.



Once I had intentionally changed my region store to USA from the settings. My games got locked. They were still in my library but it said that game is region locked or something like that. Now the thing is I couldn't buy the game for USA as it said that I already owned the game.

After using my Indian card to make a purchase, my store region automatically changed to India.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> So that is money gone in other words
> 
> Again it's customers who suffer and pirates enjoying in the Caribbeans!
> 
> Hail DRM free, hail GOG/Desura/Humble Store



GOG is buggy as sht.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So that is money gone in other words
> 
> Again it's customers who suffer and pirates enjoying in the Caribbeans!
> 
> Hail DRM free, hail GOG/Desura/Humble Store




Humble has become a Steam key retailer mostly, they hardly flaunt their  DRM free credentials these days. Heck, some of the recent HIBs are devoid of any  drm free option, which is sad. Desura's future is uncertain, and that  only leave GOG as the sole crusader of DRM free games. There was a huge  debate some times back regarding regional pricing in GOG, but frankly,  since the move to INR in Steam, I think GOG is better with regional  pricing for its own survival. Sample this, Banished was Rs 141/- at 75% off  at Steam, and it is 5USD presently at GOG at same discount. Now who's  gonna pay 2x more for the same game?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Once I had intentionally changed my region store to USA from the settings. My games got locked. They were still in my library but it said that game is region locked or something like that. Now the thing is I couldn't buy the game for USA as it said that I already owned the game.
> 
> After using my Indian card to make a purchase, my store region automatically changed to India.
> 
> ...




Store or client? Never have a problem with both.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Once I had intentionally changed my region store to USA from the settings. My games got locked. They were still in my library but it said that game is region locked or something like that. Now the thing is I couldn't buy the game for USA as it said that I already owned the game.
> 
> After using my Indian card to make a purchase, my store region automatically changed to India.
> 
> ...


Give them time boy. They have potential to surpass steam some day.


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

Client. Pretty damn buggy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> Humble has become a Steam key retailer mostly, they hardly flaunt their  DRM free credentials these days. Heck, some of the recent HIBs are devoid of any  drm free option, which is sad. Desura's future is uncertain, and that  only leave GOG as the sole crusader of DRM free games. There was a huge  debate some times back regarding regional pricing in GOG, but frankly,  since the move to INR in Steam, I think GOG is better with regional  pricing for its own survival. Sample this, Banished was Rs 141/- at 75% off  at Steam, and it is 5USD presently at GOG at same discount. Now who's  gonna pay 2x more for the same game?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying. As I said- steam regional pricing gives you cheap games and an extra lock. 2x the price gives you ownership of the game, not its license.

Choose what suits you 

Obviously none of this should happen for people who pay for games. But well that is the world for you.

Wrongdoers always enjoy while those who follow rules get clobbered.


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> *Once I had intentionally changed my region store to USA from the settings. My games got locked. They were still in my library but it said that game is region locked or something like that*. Now the thing is I couldn't buy the game for USA as it said that I already owned the game.
> 
> After using my Indian card to make a purchase, my store region automatically changed to India.
> 
> ...



was just wondering some things.
what games did this happen to?was it all games or only region locked ones?
did this happen now or before indian regional pricing?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 5, 2015)

All hands on deck.....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for asking before me. Was just gonna ask the same


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know what you are saying. As I said- steam regional pricing gives you cheap games and an extra lock. 2x the price gives you ownership of the game, not its license.
> 
> Choose what suits you
> 
> ...




INR at GOG, best of both worlds.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> INR at GOG, best of both worlds.


Mukher kotha foluk! Hope what you say becomes real.

I already raised a ticket with them about this. Their reply was that it is in talks within the company.

Let's hope.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 5, 2015)

I am yet to see any game that mentions India region lock in store page. Could you guys please share me a link?

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mukher kotha foluk! Hope what you say becomes real.
> 
> I already raised a ticket with them about this. Their reply was that it is in talks within the company.
> 
> Let's hope.



Mukher kotha ki folbe?
I thought GOG have universal pricing. As $1 is not equal to €1. Did I miss something?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I am yet to see any game that mentions India region lock in store page. Could you guys please share me a link?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah they do follow that you know. Just not for India yet since pricing is in USD.

And playlocked example:
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition on Steam


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I thought GOG have universal pricing. As $1 is not equal to €1. Did I miss something?




You missed a huge controversy, probably the biggest in GOG's history. They have tried to maintain a universal pricing by offering store credit to higher priced region (mostly Euro zone), but regional pricing has been introduced. Have lost wind of what's the present situation.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> You missed a huge controversy, probably the biggest in GOG's history. They have tried to maintain a universal pricing by offering store credit to higher priced region (mostly Euro zone), but regional pricing has been introduced. Have lost wind of what's the present situation.


Yeah there is regional pricing in most EU countries.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

One tip when purchasing from steam now guys. To make sure the version of the game has restrictions or not:

Open the steam store in your browser when you are buying, go to the game store page you wish to buy, 

r-click->add to cart button->Inspect Element in the context menu

(Or ctrl+shift+I)

Note number:
javaScript:addToCart(number)

Next, open *steamdb.info, 

go to packages->search 

and paste this number. 

Should give you details of the key version you will get, I.e row or play locked or region locked or trade locked etc.

Cheers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Client. Pretty damn buggy.


Wo abhi bhi beta hai;

Beti ho Jane de phir dekh kaise daudegi


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> One tip when purchasing from steam now guys. To make sure the version of the game has restrictions or not:
> 
> Open the steam store in your browser when you are buying, go to the game store page you wish to buy,
> 
> ...




Or just install Enhanced Steam or SteamDB extension. 

*
//FOR ALL//*
Kindly restrict the usage of local languages, stick to English.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> Or just install Enhanced Steam or SteamDB extension.
> 
> *
> //FOR ALL//*
> Kindly restrict the usage of local languages, stick to English.


Sure, I just gave a way to be independent of third party apps.

Plus info never hurt anyone.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sure, I just gave a way to be independent of third party apps.
> 
> Plus info never hurt anyone.



is there a way to know ,restrictions of already purchased game? for example i got the csgo recently on the amazon sale


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> is there a way to know ,restrictions of already purchased game? for example i got the csgo recently on the amazon sale


Yeah I feel you man, am still looking for a way myself 

Wanna check my entire library. 

Some keys do mention IN in them though if you see under licenses and subscriptions. Those that don't have are prolly ROW or US versions.

But you need not worry, all versions of cs-go only have cross region trading and gifting restrictions. No play blocks that I know of.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah I feel you man, am still looking for a way myself
> 
> Wanna check my entire library.
> 
> ...



hmm
well i think if its play restricted , then steam will definitely specify and it will show up in steam db, i was looking through packages of csgo and found one, which specifically says it can purchased and played only in certain countries 
this


> *steamdb.info/sub/62688/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> hmm
> well i think if its play restricted , then steam will definitely specify and it will show up in steam db, i was looking through packages of csgo and found one, which specifically says it can purchased and played only in certain countries
> this


Don't mistake purchase restriction for play restriction. And yes you are right, steam will show it in the store page in a NOTE box.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2015)

Damn man.. this thread is highly active right now. Someone collate the all the new info (and verified) at one place, so that I can update the first post!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 5, 2015)

I can confirm that steam wallet cards that are in US dollars will work. ( I suffered a 20rs loss though)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay, steamdb extension will help you check what version of keys you already have.

So far in my library of 220, I found deus ex collection and sleeping dogs with play locks :/

Rest seem to be good.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Okay, steamdb extension will help you check what version of keys you already have.
> 
> So far in my library of 220, I found deus ex collection and sleeping dogs with play locks :/
> 
> Rest seem to be good.




What's your sub id for Sleeping Dogs? Mine is 15612. I recall it used to be marked as EU, now it says WW(-DE,JP). It's a retail disc btw.

Is there any way to automate the process of checking play lock? Checking each game individually is cumbersome.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> What's your sub id for Sleeping Dogs? Mine is 15612. I recall it used to be marked as EU, now it says WW(-DE,JP). It's a retail disc btw.
> 
> Is there any way to automate the process of checking play lock? Checking each game individually is cumbersome.


Ww would mean worldwide. So don't worry.

I had purchased it on steam at US price and i still got 51331 which is play locked to RU/CIS/IN :/

Same for deus ex collection too!

As for automating the process, I don't know if there is any already, have no experience in JS. But a script could do the job for us.

Update: 
you need not check every game individually. What I found was that games that have any form of region lock will have some form of suffix like WW, ROW, RU/IN etc in the steam licenses page. Check only those game. Rest will be global keys for sure.


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2015)

^^Already done that, only trackmania canyon is marked as RU, but I couldn't find any run/play lock on that. Funny thing, that game was redeemed through a gift without any VPN, but that was way before disabling of cross region trading/gifting.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^Already done that, only trackmania canyon is marked as RU, but I couldn't find any run/play lock on that. Funny thing, that game was redeemed through a gift without any VPN, but that was way before disabling cross region trading/gifting.


Yeah, as I said, the games i mentioned, I got them way back at US prices and still play lock. :/ Damn you steam!

Weird bit is deus mankind divided has no lock for the steam IN store even though it's really cheap!

Same goes for just cause 3.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Nordic Weekend. 

Most games under 150/- and even below 100/-. Granted, most of them are pretty old, some bundled to death, but still looks positively odd. 

- - - Updated - - -

Spellforce Complete & The Guild Collection worldwide price error at 95%, just 104 & 42 bucks here respectively.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 6, 2015)

titan quest gold for 139, sweet this is cheaper than those pirated CDs you get at bazaar !!!!


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 6, 2015)

I do like steam refund policy, they refunded my whole money for Van Helsing game within 12 hours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2015)

that game was bad ? I always thought of trying it out


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 6, 2015)

Too much crashes for windows 10, which is unplayable. But game is good though.(played around 2 hours)


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Spellforce Complete & The Guild Collection worldwide price error at 95%, just 104 & 42 bucks here respectively.


Thanks for noticing this. Got em.

Also to update on the payment methods:
HDFC Visa & Mastercard credit card - *works*
HDFC Visa Debit Card - *works *(don't have a MC in the family to check)
HDFC Netsafe Card - *doesn't work*. I have bought couple of times before. It says bank declined the transaction. Bank says nothing of that sort happened.

Will update for another bank on my next txn.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Thanks for noticing this. Got em.
> 
> Also to update on the payment methods:
> HDFC Visa & Mastercard credit card - *works*
> ...


ICICI visa DC and cc work too.have tried


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

How the refund of Arkham Knight works? Can I buy the game, play for 2+ hours, get the cards and then ask for a refund?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> How the refund of Arkham Knight works? Can I buy the game, play for 2+ hours, get the cards and then ask for a refund?


Lol. Yeah should work. You can play for 10 hours even. That was their statement. But only catch is that you have to buy it in steam.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that game was bad ? I always thought of trying it out



the first and second are pretty good ,but may be not your cup of tea, since it isnt turn based !


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> How the refund of Arkham Knight works? Can I buy the game, play for 2+ hours, get the cards and then ask for a refund?


Better yet, finish the game and return it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Better yet, finish the game and return it.


If you can finish if  or rather start it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Guys even though spellforce and guild collection have such a huge discount, I don't see very good reviews about them.

Any of you getting them?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If you can finish if  or rather start it


Well tbh many users are stating that they have no problems, so it's worth a try


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that game was bad ? I always thought of trying it out


I played van helsing 1 with all dlcs when it was released. Really enjoyed it a lot. So much so that I bought part 2 as well.

Haven't played that yet though. And can't comment on win 10 compatibility, but I had no issues in win 7 ultimate sp1 with the first part.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Well tbh many users are stating that they have no problems, so it's worth a try


Sure they are mostly the ones who have very beefy systems


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 6, 2015)

i just checked,and thankfully i seem to own the global version of deus ex human revolution director's cut.
i got the steam key for 1 dollar from the charity sale they did a while back


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys even though spellforce and guild collection have such a huge discount, I don't see very good reviews about them.
> 
> Any of you getting them?




Spellforce 1 & 2 are okay, they were bundled 2-3 years ago, no idea about the newer ones (the spin-offs of 2), Guild Collection is pretty good IMO but no idea if Steam can run them properly. They are quite old, and for older games I would advise to stick with GOG, unless the Steam version is directly ported from GOG (like the System Shock games).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

Planet Explorers is about half price
Space Engineers, Galaxy on Fire 2 HD, and Otherland not available in region. Will these eventually be available in region? Or will there be many titles not available in this region at all.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2015)

There should be options to buy a game region locked OR region free. Different prices I guess. But that's probably asking too much.
I think it's assumed, that if a person can do overseas travel, he might also afford to buy the games at US prices.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Planet Explorers is about half price
> Space Engineers, Galaxy on Fire 2 HD, and Otherland not available in region. Will these eventually be available in region? Or will there be many titles not available in this region at all.


Depends on publishers. Not steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> There should be options to buy a game region locked OR region free. Different prices I guess. But that's probably asking too much.
> I think it's assumed, that if a person can do overseas travel, he might also afford to buy the games at US prices.


Well their thought process was to keep the storefront simple.

There were no region blocks in the beginning. And then they brought in just purchase locks. Then came region trading lock. Then came play locks.

So they kept updating the lock system but never gave the user option to buy specific keys according to their need.

And the publishers have a hand in this actually. Not steam. If you see valve games have no play locks. Only recently they added to region trading locks to stop misuse.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone successful in creating a webmoney account?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Anyone successful in creating a webmoney account?


Didn't try.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Didn't try.



Could you please try and let me know what happens? I'm not getting the goddamn OTP. Just want to know if it has something to do with my number or their system is fcked up.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Could you please try and let me know what happens? I'm not getting the goddamn OTP. Just want to know if it has something to do with my number or their system is fcked up.


Got otp. Registered successfully.

Edit:

give number as:

91yournumber and make sure your DND is off.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

What the : half the site is in German. :/

Correction: Russian.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got otp. Registered successfully.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have DND on I guess.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

even before regional pricing, there were some few games not available in India. Cannot remember the titles now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> even before regional pricing, there were some few games not available in India. Cannot remember the titles now.


Yeah there were. Fallout e.g.
 And that was the decision of publishers, not steam


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

so... what Im asking is, can we at least expect the titles which were Initially available in India region before pricing change to be available in Indian prices? Like these publishers have already made the decision to make the game available in this region, now they just have to set the price? Like Galaxy on Fire II?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so... what Im asking is, can we at least expect the titles which were Initially available in India region before pricing change to be available in Indian prices? Like these publishers have already made the decision to make the game available in this region, now they just have to set the price? Like Galaxy on Fire II?


You mean after price change there are games that are no longer available on steam India?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

^yes. These were available before.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so... what Im asking is, can we at least expect the titles which were Initially available in India region before pricing change to be available in Indian prices? Like these publishers have already made the decision to make the game available in this region, now they just have to set the price? Like Galaxy on Fire II?



Yeah they just have to set the regional price and it should purchasable on Steam again.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What the : half the site is in German. :/
> 
> Correction: Russian.




Webmoney is Russian


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Webmoney is Russian


But y leave the important bits russian.

Like all is in English,and then a popup on an option is in Russian


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 6, 2015)

Is Webmoney and skrill same? 

Does debit card work?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Is Webmoney and skrill same?
> 
> Does debit card work?


They are different. International DCs will work.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Anyone successful in creating a webmoney account?



Steam removed Webmoney yesterday


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so... what Im asking is, can we at least expect the titles which were Initially available in India region before pricing change to be available in Indian prices? Like these publishers have already made the decision to make the game available in this region, now they just have to set the price? Like Galaxy on Fire II?


   If you can see a store page without any buy button, most probably it will come back once publisher sets the price. If the store page url is leading to the home page, then the game is removed.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> If you can see a store page without any buy button, most probably it will come back once publisher sets the price. If the store page url is leading to the home page, then the game is removed.


You know I got infinite crisis when it was released. Then I uninstalled it. The license still sits in my list but I can't find the game in the store anymore and so can't install it lol.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You know I got infinite crisis when it was released. Then I uninstalled it. The license still sits in my list but I can't find the game in the store anymore and so can't install it lol.




Try steamdb, or the run command.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam removed Webmoney yesterday



Oh really? I didn't know that. So its Visa, Mastercard and Skrill now?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Oh really? I didn't know that. So its Visa, Mastercard and Skrill now?


Yeah. I made purchases yesterday. No web money


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah. I made purchases yesterday. No web money



Cool. Now I can forget about it.  I wasn't able to disable my DND for some reason. It is erroring out at Vodafone.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Cool. Now I can forget about it.  I wasn't able to disable my DND for some reason. It is erroring out at Vodafone.


That removal may possibly mean the return of PayPal. Hope so.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Lets hope everything will be sorted out before Autumn Sale starts on 26th.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Lets hope everything will be sorted out before Autumn Sale starts on 26th.


Lol yeah! I forgot there is autumn sale before holiday sale. I was to buy an ssd


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Buy it, you are anyway going to spend much much less in games this year.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

lazy developers didn't update prices before deadline
*puu.sh/kVDQO/471363880a.png
there has been no changes in availability of games, thankfully


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

They are not updating ever after deadline, its more than 2 days now and more than half of the store is still empty. Funny thing, Codies have priced Dirt Rally, but left the older games. Not sure what's going there.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> They are not updating ever after deadline, its more than 2 days now and more than half of the store is still empty. Funny thing, Codies have priced Dirt Rally, but left the older games. Not sure what's going there.


You will see that the preorder or early access games have been priced but not the older ones.

Same for Bethesda. Older fallout still unpriced.

Guess so that they don't miss on customers.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are different. International DCs will work.



Opps. I meant Moneybookers and Skrill.
Coz when i was going to moneybookers site it was redirecting to skrill.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 6, 2015)

Can someone tell me how skrill works?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Opps. I meant Moneybookers and Skrill.
> Coz when i was going to moneybookers site it was redirecting to skrill.


Yeah they same.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Can someone tell me how skrill works?


Almost similar to PayPal. You link your card and verify it. It takes couple of days I guess and make merchant payments using it via Skrill. Also you can load e-wallet with money via bank transfer or credit/debit cards and make payments using it. If I'm not wrong, they take some charge for loading.

- - - Updated - - -



Skud said:


> Lets hope everything will be sorted out before Autumn Sale starts on 26th.



Is it confirmed officially somewhere? When I search I get various results. One of which is below and says 23rd onwards. Nevertheless, pretty much excited this time.

*i.imgur.com/f4VJiVa.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 6, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Can someone tell me how skrill works?



Skrill works like paypal. Problem of skrill is that u need to load money into the skrill wallet before any purchase. They charge 1.9% as fee and additionally u need to pay conversation fee becoz they charge ur card in euro. If u don't use skrill more than a year they charge 1 EURO as compensation fee. SBI Debit cards and other nationalized bank cards will not work on skrill becoz of lack of 2 step verification.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Almost similar to PayPal. You link your card and verify it. It takes couple of days I guess and make merchant payments using it via Skrill. Also you can load e-wallet with money via bank transfer or credit/debit cards and make payments using it. If I'm not wrong, they take some charge for loading.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Saw it somewhere at steamgifts or reddit, can't recall. Generally they starts on Thursday (so 26th seems correct) and ends on Monday as per our time.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Skrill works like paypal. Problem of skrill is that u need to load money into the skrill wallet before any purchase. They charge 1.9% as fee and additionally u need to pay conversation fee becoz they charge ur card in euro. If u don't use skrill more than a year they charge 1 EURO as compensation fee. SBI Debit cards and other nationalized bank cards will not work on skrill becoz of lack of 2 step verification.



Meh. Better off buying wallet cards from gamersgift.
Btw suppose i buy wallet card in $ and buy from Indian converted store? Ill be able to make purchase using wallet right?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 6, 2015)

Wallet cards work fine ,get it from gamermall though it's cheaper there ,I redeemed two 10$ cards yesterday got around 1316 if I remember correctly


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Skrill works like paypal. Problem of skrill is that u need to load money into the skrill wallet before any purchase. They charge 1.9% as fee and additionally u need to pay conversation fee becoz they charge ur card in euro. If u don't use skrill more than a year they charge 1 EURO as compensation fee. SBI Debit cards and other nationalized bank cards will not work on skrill becoz of lack of 2 step verification.


So in short, it is better to just get an international dc


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Also in case you ask for refund, payment made through MoneyBookers/Skrill will be refunded as Steam wallet, not to your card.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So in short, it is better to just get an international dc



Not sure if SBI Debit card works.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Not sure if SBI Debit card works.


It won't work. They don't have the backend to separate international and local online transactions. And they still use windows XP.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Not sure if SBI Debit card works.



it should work. SBI Forex card(which doesn't work on other sites like Amazon,Paypal,Google play etc) worked.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 6, 2015)

So in other words, I have to use skrill and pay extra money for each transaction.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> So in other words, I have to use skrill and pay extra money for each transaction.


Nope. Just get wallet codes from the aforementioned websites.

Gamersgift and gamermall

They accept Indian debit cards.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: are you still able to play play-locked games by keeping your store to India there?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Seems like publishers have bumped up base prices of some titles. And it is ridiculous. Vampire bloolines is 1.3k now ROFL! And singularity is 2k!


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: are you still able to play play-locked games by keeping your store to India there?



Yes. Playing for 3 months now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yes. Playing for 3 months now.


Which games if you don't mind posting a few.

Mind you I mean play lock and not just region lock.

Because Deus Ex directors cut on my library says it can only be played in RU/CIS/IN


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Which games if you don't mind posting a few.
> 
> Mind you I mean play lock and not just region lock.
> 
> Because Deus Ex directors cut on my library says it can only be played in RU/CIS/IN



Well they run when I click play. :-/
Let's see:
Tomb Raider
Deus EX:HR
Dishonored
XCOM:Enemy Unknown
Bureau XCOM declassified.
Black Ops 3 ROW edition.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> Well they run when I click play. :-/
> Let's see:
> Tomb Raider
> Deus EX:HR
> ...


Do you have steamdb extension installed on chrome?

It's possible you may have non-play locked keys.

If you have steamdb, then open your licenses and subscriptions page on chrome and click on the steamdb link(beside each key you will see an ID hyperlink), there you can see what version of the key you have- whether it's only region lock for activation, or play lock as well.

Global, WW and ROW keys have no restrictions.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (TW/IN)

- - - Updated - - -

Tomb Raider GOTY Edition (RU/IN/CIS)

- - - Updated - - -

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut (RU/IN/CIS)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (TW/IN)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Okay, only TR and deus ex in that list had play lock I think. Good to know you can play it still.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 6, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Wallet cards work fine ,get it from gamermall though it's cheaper there ,I redeemed two 10$ cards yesterday got around 1316 if I remember correctly




Did it automatically convert to INR? My wallet is still showing in USD. 
Thing is i got .02 USD and was planning to convert it to INR. So if i add some wallet amount and make a purchase, it will permanently convert to INR right? 
Also when checking out, it doesnt show wallet money. Do i need to have enough money to show up?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Did it automatically convert to INR? My wallet is still showing in USD.
> Thing is i got .02 USD and was planning to convert it to INR. So if i add some wallet amount and make a purchase, it will permanently convert to INR right?
> Also when checking out, it doesnt show wallet money. Do i need to have enough money to show up?


2 cents is too low I guess to show up. Because when converting, steam will take the conversion Charges. So you need to add money.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Almost similar to PayPal. You link your card and verify it. It takes couple of days I guess and make merchant payments using it via Skrill. Also you can load e-wallet with money via bank transfer or credit/debit cards and make payments using it. If I'm not wrong, they take some charge for loading.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Got the source:-

Steam Community :: Group :: Comunidade Jogos Brasil

Actually its saying 25th.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 6, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Did it automatically convert to INR? My wallet is still showing in USD.
> Thing is i got .02 USD and was planning to convert it to INR. So if i add some wallet amount and make a purchase, it will permanently convert to INR right?
> Also when checking out, it doesnt show wallet money. Do i need to have enough money to show up?



well my wallet balance during the change (ie when steam made the official switch )was 0.02 $ and it did get converted to around 1.32 rs,
and yes while you redeem the dollar wallet card, it will show how much you are going to get before you confirm 

thing is my wallet got converted to INR without any purchase!, why isnt yours? afaik thats the case with people i know


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 6, 2015)

I got some issue with my region. Had the problem after using Hola and redeeming wallet code. Was never able to fix it, hoping it will be solved after purchasing with INR wallet. I'm able to use the Indian store though.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 7, 2015)

Okay, this is probably the strangest thing possible! As a couple of people mentioned, their ICICI debit cards were working on Steam. Mine wasn't. I thought I was putting in the wrong information, so I retried yesterday after thoroughly checking the card details.

You know the result I got? *It works if I add Rs 500 to my steam wallet but not if I add 250* 

I haven't tried Rs 1000 yet because I don't have any games to purchase currently. These online payments systems are strange.

EDIT: It is VISA Platinum btw.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 7, 2015)

Even with *Axis Bank Titanium Debit Card(Mastercard)* Rs 500 transaction to steam wallet is going through while 250 isn't. It is indeed very strange but I am happy that at least something is working.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah 250 is bugged. Both my International CC and DC falied with 250.

But normal purchase of ₹10 worked


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 7, 2015)

I always just load a lot money into my wallet and when their is a good sale price, I know the funds are immediately available, instead of putting in my card details every time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I always just load a lot money into my wallet and when their is a good sale price, I know the funds are immediately available, instead of putting in my card details every time.


On the other hand I keep my wallet as low as possible to avoid the urge to get every other game on a deep sale.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> On the other hand I keep my wallet as low as possible to avoid the urge to get every other game on a deep sale.


I have a strong willpower


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 8, 2015)

the witcher series is priced in rupees,and available again. witcher 3 is Rs1179(18$),which seems to be the lowest price for any region.
also,transformers devastation is also available now,and is actually 0.06%(50 rs) costlier.
seems most major games are now available,but a lot are still not back.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol witcher 3 + expansion pass on steam is cheaper than expansion pass alone on GoG. I have Witcher 3 on GoG.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Lol witcher 3 + expansion pass on steam is cheaper than expansion pass alone on GoG. I have Witcher 3 on GoG.


You regret giving more money to cdpr? Shame on you.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> You regret giving more money to cdpr? Shame on you.



Why don't you buy the 125$ Witcher collection on GoG. 

I regret buying it on GoG. I fkin hate GoG. So buggy.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Why don't you buy the 125$ Witcher collection on GoG.
> 
> I regret buying it on GoG. I fkin hate GoG. So buggy.


Even I would like to buy it off steam, but there was no way anyone could have known that steam was going to implement the Indian rupee on steam and regional pricing 6 months after the release of the damn game.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Even I would like to buy it off steam, but there was no way anyone could have known that steam was going to implement the Indian rupee on steam and regional pricing 6 months after the release of the damn game.



Anyway no regrets I got an authentic Witcher 3 T shirt. I even sent an email to CDPR saying they should ditch GoG and use Steam like everyone else.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Anyway no regrets I got an authentic Witcher 3 T shirt. I even sent an email to CDPR saying they should ditch GoG and use Steam like everyone else.


Monopoly of any sort is actually bad. Let cdpr try to overtake valve (though the chances of that are extremely low)


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Monopoly of any sort is actually bad. Let cdpr try to overtake valve (though the chances of that are extremely low)



Pretty damn low. Collection of games is poor and client is trash.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 8, 2015)

I always buy multiple copies of CDPR games out of support. Good thing I bought the retail (gog) and Steam versions .


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I always buy multiple copies of CDPR games out of support. Good thing I bought the retail (gog) and Steam versions .



Good job. 

I am waiting for a sale for Steam version+Season pass


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Anyway no regrets I got an authentic Witcher 3 T shirt. I even sent an email to CDPR saying they should ditch GoG and use Steam like everyone else.


Lol, you don't need gog client to play witcher 3 (only download). Its DRM free, that's the purpose of gog. Moreover cdpr owns gog, so not using their own client to giveaway a game DRM free makes no sense.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> the witcher series is priced in rupees,and available again. witcher 3 is Rs1179(18$),which seems to be the lowest price for any region.
> also,transformers devastation is also available now,and is actually 0.06%(50 rs) costlier.
> seems most major games are now available,but a lot are still not back.


Wow, that calls for rebuying witcher 3 on steam this sale then


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Lol, you don't need gog client to play witcher 3 (only download). Its DRM free, that's the purpose of gog. Moreover cdpr owns gog, so not using their own client to giveaway a game DRM free makes no sense.



Personally, I don't care about DRM. I feel it is necessary.

Gotta log in for the patches.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wow, that calls for rebuying witcher 3 on steam this sale then



ditto.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Pretty damn low. Collection of games is poor and client is trash.




Steam was buggy as hell during initial days, I could not get it run for more than a year (during 2009-10). Every time I ran the installer it would try to update itself and they exit throwing an error. And I don't want to talk about the ordeals of trying to install Half Life 1 Complete on a dial up a decade ago when Steam first came out.

Client issues would be sorted out eventually. It's always good to have some competition. As much as people hate them, EA is actually thriving on their DLC business completely ignoring Steam. So there's plenty of opportunities for the alternate players. Ubisoft, Kalypso, Stardock are forcing players to use their client/DRM even for the Steam version. And players haven't stopped buying their games yet despite having complaints about their clients.

As regards GOG, you still own their games once purchased, not just hold a license to play.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Why don't you buy the 125$ Witcher collection on GoG.
> 
> *I regret buying it on GoG.* I fkin hate GoG. So buggy.




When did you purchase the game? If recently, then try to contact GOG and explain them the situation. They might just give you back the additional amount in form of store credit if you can convince them.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Lol witcher 3 + expansion pass on steam is cheaper than expansion pass alone on GoG. I have Witcher 3 on GoG.


Yeah me too, also have expansion on GOG.

But don't regret it one bit. This is an investment for more games like witcher 3 in the future. And I would gladly repurchase tw3 stuff in steam now.

Full support for GOG!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Pretty damn low. Collection of games is poor and client is trash.


Tell me the age of steam and the age of GOG galaxy and then we will compare.

 Next tell me your age and I will tell you mine and then we will compare our skillset.

You get my flow man. Everything needs time and nurturing and to stay on track.

Appreciate what they are trying to do that other clients don't do. While keeping the ownership of games for yourself.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> Steam was buggy as hell during initial days, I could not get it run for more than a year (during 2009-10). Every time I ran the installer it would try to update itself and they exit throwing an error. And I don't want to talk about the ordeals of trying to install Half Life 1 Complete on a dial up a decade ago when Steam first came out.
> 
> Client issues would be sorted out eventually. It's always good to have some competition. As much as people hate them, EA is actually thriving on their DLC business completely ignoring Steam. So there's plenty of opportunities for the alternate players. Ubisoft, Kalypso, Stardock are forcing players to use their client/DRM even for the Steam version. And players haven't stopped buying their games yet despite having complaints about their clients.
> 
> ...



Bought retail version for Rs 1499. Got T shirt too.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Tell me the age of steam and the age of GOG galaxy and then we will compare.
> 
> Next tell me your age and I will tell you mine and then we will compare our skillset.
> 
> ...



You have spoken. O enlightened one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Bought retail version for Rs 1499. Got T shirt too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Lol, just stating my experience. Am no Buddha


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 8, 2015)

**www.steamgifts.com/giveaway/gbibj/gameguru*


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Bought retail version for Rs 1499. Got T shirt too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Then I think there's nothing to complain about. Enjoy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> Then I think there's nothing to complain about. Enjoy.


It's is one of my favorite t-shirts..

The same sells on cdpr fan store for $60.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

^me me

- - - Updated - - -



ranjitsd said:


> **www.steamgifts.com/giveaway/gbibj/gameguru*



.......
nvm I thought it was invite only as in individual invites.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 8, 2015)

ranjitsd said:


> **www.steamgifts.com/giveaway/gbibj/gameguru*



How do u limit the giveaway to India only. Currently no option is available on steamgifts giveaway creation page to limit the giveaway in India. Anyway Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

alienempire said:


> How do u limit the giveaway to India only. Currently no option is available on steamgifts giveaway creation page to limit the giveaway in India. Anyway Thanks for the giveaway



By locking it to invite only and sharing the invite link on an Indian forum.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's is one of my favorite t-shirts..
> 
> The same sells on cdpr fan store for $60.



Got a t-shirt with Arkham Knight too. Next up, Fallout


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

The arkham knight tee print is not that slick as tw3 won't you agree?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> By locking it to invite only and sharing the invite link on an Indian forum.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Which website gives tshirt along with the games?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Which website gives tshirt along with the games?


Retail only, games the shop


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Which website gives tshirt along with the games?





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Retail only, games the shop



The manager is my friend lol. He reserves a shirt for me even when I don't preorder. xD


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 8, 2015)

don't really get the complaints with gog.
gog evolved as a store where you can buy old games which are not available easily,so of course they won't have your new AAA blockbusters and other stuff.it is already radical that they are adding a lot of newer indie games.people who play older games would have no problem,and that's who they cater to.
the client itself is optional,and not even released properly,so no point complaining about it.main thing is they offer drm free games with extras too,so you can play it without hassle.
and they have actual customer care.
i myself quite like it gog.of course,that doesn't mean i will only buy on gog,and the regional pricing has changed things considerably.but for older titles and their in-house stuff,i would prefer gog.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Good job.
> 
> I am waiting for a sale for Steam version+Season pass


I reckon Black Friday will have some awesome deals. I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for those. Then there's Christmas!


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> The manager is my friend lol. He reserves a shirt for me even when I don't preorder. xD


Friends in high places, nice


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 8, 2015)

so apparently my account value is 99.94$ , how do they calculate it ??


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> so apparently my account value is 99.94$ , how do they calculate it ??


Do a currency conversion and see.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 8, 2015)

Was talking about the registration process at steamgifts


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Was talking about the registration process at steamgifts


Ow yeah you need at least of $100 to enter I guess. Something like that.


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> so apparently my account value is 99.94$ , how do they calculate it ??



they count games that you buy on steam only.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> they count games that you buy on steam only.


You sure?

Also I think the net value should be 100$, I.e total price not discounted.

So say you buy 4 games that have each base price $25, but you buy them and $5 discounted each, so you pay $20 but your profile value is $100.


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You sure?



it happened to me . I was having more than $100 (activated using keys) when I was new to steam but steamgift was not verifying. I bought GTA V and CS GO on steam and it worked


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> it happened to me . I was having more than $100 (activated using keys) when I was new to steam but steamgift was not verifying. I bought GTA V and CS GO on steam and it worked


That's coz you need to purchase at least something from steam store before your account gets unlocked. New account is always restricted in terms of capabilities.


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So say you buy 4 games that have each base price $25, but you buy them and $5 discounted each, so you pay $20 but your profile value is $100.



yeah that is what I read somewhere


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

I know this as I have seen it firsthand. My room mate never buys any games. He goes ahem.

So I gifted him a few games. Even though I purchased then from the store and he redeemed the gift, he was unable to send me over the card drops as his account was restricted.

Edit:

My account value reads $2700 or ₹77000, man I have wasted so much


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know this as I have seen it firsthand. My room mate never buys any games. He goes ahem.
> 
> So I gifted him a few games. Even though I purchased then from the store and he redeemed the gift, he was unable to send me over the card drops as his account was restricted.



I gifted "Caster" (9 Rs) to friend with new account for cards but sad...


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 8, 2015)

As per steamdb my account value is 260$ , and if bought everything at lowest value its 70$, and I think they don't count the games that have been given out via public giveaways ,like indiegala etc


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> As per steamdb my account value is 260$ , and if bought everything at lowest value its 70$, and I think they don't count the games that have been given out via public giveaways ,like indiegala etc


Don't forget humble bundle, that takes away a lot of the supposed value from your account.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> My account value reads $2700 or ₹77000, man I have wasted so much


My account value is at 21k, pretty sure that I haven't spend that much.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine is : rs 58k


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 8, 2015)

My account Value: ₹253122 (without sales) and ₹251876(with sales)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

alienempire said:


> My account Value: ₹253122 (without sales) and ₹251876(with sales)


You realize you could have bought a car with all that money?


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 8, 2015)

Steam Community :: Professional Noob

 My account value  is 188766 rupees . I should ask steam complete refund


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You realize you could have bought a car with all that money?



Yes


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2015)

^^We have spent much less than what out account value suggests. It's hard to get the real value, particularly at this time, when due to transition things are pretty bugged. There's no way I have spent that much (close to 8 lakh in both with or without sales) in just 5 years. Would have been broke by now. Lots of free games, bundled games where spent like less 50 bucks per game or even lesser. Heck, the costliest game is Metal Sonic DLC for Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed at Rs 4217/-, no way man.  

PS: It shoots up to 18.50 lakh in USD, highest grosser is Snow Light @ $100, a game I get in a 2-3 USD bundle.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^We have spent much less than what out account value suggests. It's hard to get the real value, particularly at this time, when due to transition things are pretty bugged. There's no way I have spent that much (close to 8 lakh in both with or without sales) in just 5 years. Would have been broke by now. Lots of free games, bundled games where spent like less 50 bucks per game or even lesser. Heck, the costliest game is Metal Sonic DLC for Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed at Rs 4217/-, no way man.
> 
> PS: It shoots up to 18.50 lakh in USD, highest grosser is Snow Light @ $100, a game I get in a 2-3 USD bundle.


Yup, but this is fun anyway


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2015)

I had Darksiders II which got upgraded to Deathinitive Edition


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2015)

^^You had purchased the franchise pack? Great!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^You had purchased the franchise pack? Great!!


Got the pack for 4$ (or was it 5$ ?). Darksiders 1 was alone worth that price.


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Got the pack for 4$ (or was it 5$ ?). Darksiders 1 was alone worth that price.




From where?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Got the pack for 4$ (or was it 5$ ?). Darksiders 1 was alone worth that price.



When did this happened?


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I had Darksiders II which got upgraded to Deathinitive Edition



did you play it?almost everyone in the steam reviews is saying it is unplayable,very slow and taxing compared to the previous version


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> From where?



I also bought the Darksiders franchise pack at that price. Few months ago Indiegala had Darksiders bundle for $9 in which you got 2 copies of Darksiders 1+2+all dlc +some other games


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2015)

Skud said:


> From where?


Don't remember. Maybe it was amazon.com. They have games at those prices at random times.

- - - Updated - - -



sggupta95 said:


> did you play it?almost everyone in the steam reviews is saying it is unplayable,very slow and taxing compared to the previous version


As of this moment, I don't have a system on which I can play it.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> When did this happened?


7-8 months ago.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 9, 2015)

After the introduction of INR owned games per user increased from 7 to 9.
India - Country Stats - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> After the introduction of INR owned games per user increased from 7 to 9.
> India - Country Stats - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games


Wow, loving this fact. 
Maybe this is the push we needed to reduce piracy and increase the popularity of gaming and in India


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

warframe is the fifth most popular game in India??
wow, didn't know that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> warframe is the fifth most popular game in India??
> wow, didn't know that.



I can surmise from teh number of screenshots posted by you in screenshot channel.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 9, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Wow, loving this fact.
> Maybe this is the push we needed to reduce piracy and increase the popularity of gaming and in India



Price is the biggest factor, so it would definitely help. But we need better broadband plans. No point in buying a good game for say 750 if it means blowing through your data limit to download just one game. Plus a change in the mindset, of course.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Price is the biggest factor, so it would definitely help. But we need better broadband plans. No point in buying a good game for say 750 if it means blowing through your data limit to download just one game. Plus a change in the mindset, of course.


Internet is not a big factor in some parts of India anymore. Bandwidth is getting cheaper.

I get 40 mbps at ₹1200 upto 100 GB and then 10 mbps unlimited at hyderabad. So it is certainly getting better.

Back home in Kolkata , 3 years back, I used to get 256kbps for ₹800 lol.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok quick question, I may have to shift back to Delhi from Hyderabad (sob for the internet speed I will be losing  ). Any1 has ideas which is the best isp in West Delhi?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Internet is not a big factor in some parts of India anymore. Bandwidth is getting cheaper.
> 
> I get 40 mbps at ₹1200 upto 100 GB and then 10 mbps unlimited at hyderabad. So it is certainly getting better.
> 
> Back home in Kolkata , 3 years back, I used to get 256kbps for ₹800 lol.


I would kill to get a plan like that.....


----------



## seamon (Nov 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Internet is not a big factor in some parts of India anymore. Bandwidth is getting cheaper.
> 
> I get 40 mbps at ₹1200 upto 100 GB and then 10 mbps unlimited at hyderabad. So it is certainly getting better.
> 
> Back home in Kolkata , 3 years back, I used to get 256kbps for ₹800 lol.



Jealous.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> warframe is the fifth most popular game in India??
> wow, didn't know that.



Steamspy isn't really accurate. He has some weird cutoffs and most of the information is based on 2 weeks of data. For example, in the unusually popular tab for India, Don Bradman Cricket should be #1 but it is nowhere to be found on the unusually popular tab. Just check the game's geography stats.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

yeah Guess so. From few and far between Indians in game, and activity of warframe thread on forum, it does not look like it is most popular after DOTA, CS, and TF2.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 9, 2015)

Hyderabad has the best internet ,but the rest of the India its still **** tier , in my case ,I'm still paying 1.4k for that stupid Bsnl plan ,and that is the only option we have


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> Jealous.


Really? Don't you get 100mbps plus connections in the US?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Hyderabad has the best internet ,but the rest of the India its still **** tier , in my case ,I'm still paying 1.4k for that stupid Bsnl plan ,and that is the only option we have


Blore also has ACT corp beam fibre connections. So its good there too I guess.


----------



## seamon (Nov 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? Don't you get 100mbps plus connections in the US?



1 gbps.

2mbps in India for ~1k/month. 
That's why.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

ACT is only available in some pockets in Bangalore, not everywhere


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ACT is only available in some pockets in Bangalore, not everywhere


Really? Damn am not going to blore then


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

yup haha, just find out the areas where it is available
check coverage here > ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalore


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? Damn am not going to blore then


In Bangalore for 6 years now and still haven't got a chance to try ACT. They are expanding but not quite there yet. First I used BSANAL for a year and half and then ended up with Airtel since then. 2200 incl. of taxes for 16Mbps 180GB FUP. 512 UL thereafter It's quite high but don't have alternate choices for higher speeds.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2015)

The best thing about hyderabad is the internet, beam fiber (now act I guess),  2499 plus taxes, 100mbps 300gb, 10mbps post fup
Feels like heaven, wish there was a semi decent isp comparable to it in Delhi


----------



## 007 (Nov 9, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> The best thing about hyderabad is the internet, beam fiber (now act I guess),  2499 plus taxes, 100mbps 300gb, 10mbps post fup
> Feels like heaven, wish there was a semi decent isp comparable to it in Delhi


Man stop the madness!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Man stop the madness!!


Lol, 

Well Hyderabad has other problems like power and water!


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2015)

007 said:


> Man stop the madness!!


Well just imagine what it feels like to shift from that to Delhi, airtel 8 mbps 10gb fup, 512 kbps post that. Not only that, I get horrible lag spikes the constant 160+ ms latency in dota and all online games :'(


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol,
> 
> Well Hyderabad has other problems like power and water!


Not in my society, I actually love that place more than my parents home in Delhi


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 9, 2015)

Steam thread turns into internet connection thread. 

I get 1MBps/3MBps Day/Night for 850 in Kolkata. Totally satisfied.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Steam thread turns into internet connection thread.
> 
> I get 1MBps/3MBps Day/Night for 850 in Kolkata. Totally satisfied.


Hey my locality has wishnet which gives 8Mbps optical fiber connection for ₹800. Which area do you stay?


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2015)

Sigh, I can only dream 

- - - Updated - - -

Codemasters have set prices for all their games; all but one page of weeklong deals is missing price. Most probably everything will be fixed up prior to autumn sale.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hey my locality has wishnet which gives 8Mbps optical fiber connection for ₹800. Which area do you stay?



Ripon Street. I use Alliance, kinda similar. 
Notice it's MB and not Mb


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 10, 2015)

so.. I have a doubt. I already have Lucius 1 and now in weeklong offer, there is a Lucius 1 & 2 bundle. My question is if I buy the bundle, what will happen to new Lucius 1 key or it will be just waste of money?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> so.. I have a doubt. I already have Lucius 1 and now in weeklong offer, there is a Lucius 1 & 2 bundle. My question is if I buy the bundle, what will happen to new Lucius 1 key or it will be just waste of money?


Waste of money

Plus Lucius 2 is crap.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> so.. I have a doubt. I already have Lucius 1 and now in weeklong offer, there is a Lucius 1 & 2 bundle. My question is if I buy the bundle, what will happen to new Lucius 1 key or it will be just waste of money?




Lucius II has recently been bundled I think. Can't remember which one.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 11, 2015)

Half Life Complete: 212 INR


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Half Life Complete: 212 INR


And I doubt there is anyone left to have that in their library already


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Half Life Complete: 212 INR


Requesting folks to post game deals on the pc game deals thread.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Half Life Complete: 212 INR



where?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> where?


Steam of course


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam of course



The reason i asked is, the steam price is now $9.99


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> The reason i asked is, the steam price is now $9.99


Nope. Check your connection. Still ₹212

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/10/0602dab21d3911aff9623fd3e702df3d.jpg


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nope. Check your connection. Still ₹212
> 
> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/10/0602dab21d3911aff9623fd3e702df3d.jpg



I was seeing it in $ not in INR


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2015)

Madness!!! 
Witcher 3 825 INR. 
Should I take this or game +expansion pass 1625?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And I doubt there is anyone left to have that in their library already


Me :'(


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Madness!!!
> Witcher 3 825 INR.
> Should I take this or game +expansion pass 1625?


Wait for winter sale. Or just take it now, it is already less than 50% of international price


----------



## 007 (Nov 11, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Me :'(


You should be happy as you are lucky enough to have a chance to grab at this awesome price. We on the other hand have few already owned and though Steam offers extra copies for few of the HL games, it is still not a happy experience buying something again that is already owned.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 11, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Me :'(



Me too


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 11, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Me too


Lucky guys!


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I was seeing it in $ not in INR




Change your store region to India.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2015)

Skud said:


> Change your store region to India.



as soon as logged in[office lap], Indian pricing showed up


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 11, 2015)

Question: Is anything shown on the store home page localized? I mean like top sellers are the top sellers in India or still worldwide now?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 11, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Question: Is anything shown on the store home page localized? I mean like top sellers are the top sellers in India or still worldwide now?



Its worldwide no one in India buy Fallout 4 for ₹4299 from steam which is no. 1 on top sellers list


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2015)

I sorted the games according to Price. A game Polarity available for just Rs 7. That's "Rs Seven". I mean wut? 98% discount? 

"Steal" ki bhi koi limit hoti hai!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2015)

Not to mention it pumps out 3 trading cards, so you can actually earn a few bucks from this game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Klei entertainment sale. 

Shank games at ₹55 each! 

Damn why did I buy it before 

Don't starve is also dirt cheap. Though the bundle price for don't starve is not up even though individual all are up.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 13, 2015)

Shank is good ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2015)

Just because its selling for cheap does not mean that you have to buy it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Shank is good ?


Do you like mark of the ninja?

Or other action side scroller 2d platformers?

If yes then shank is the best it can get!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Just because its selling for cheap does not mean that you have to buy it.


But the force is strong in this.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Just because its selling for cheap does not mean that you have to buy it.


Well shank if not just another game FYI. Its too good. With local co-op as well.

IMHO, klei entertainment games are really well done and one of my favourites.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do you like mark of the ninja?
> 
> Or other action side scroller 2d platformers?
> 
> If yes then shank is the best it can get!



The last side scrolled I played on PC was probably megaman  and now trying to unlock hats in punch quest on mobile 

I'll look up some videos


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> The last side scrolled I played on PC was probably megaman  and now trying to unlock hats on punch quest on mobile
> 
> I'll look up some videos


Play these games dude. You are missing on a lot:

Shank series
Mark of the ninja special edition
Don't starve

And if you have a controller then you will love playing them. But KB + mouse controls are really good too.


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2015)

MOTN is their best imo. And even one of the best I have ever played. 1st Shank is better than 2nd one. Didn't like Don't Starve that much, not sure why.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 13, 2015)

hmm got shank and dont starve 

Motn has gone for less, may be ill get it once i play some shank, they seems similar
i recharged my wallet just in case if there was any deal for grim dawn or other arpgs ,but it seems im gonna end up spending on these indie games >_<
and i dont even have a clue when i would be able to play them 
which is one reason i didnt wanna buy the whole bundle, though that is the best deal


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2015)

Are any of you guy who use PayPal on Steam able to use it since the currency change?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are any of you guy who use PayPal on Steam able to use it since the currency change?


It's been removed buddy. Already discussed in the forum here


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 13, 2015)

I couldn't able to control my greediness, so bought Transistor, MOTN, Dust and Dino D-Day.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> I couldn't able to control my greediness, so bought Transistor, MOTN, Dust and Dino D-Day.


  am still resisting!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 13, 2015)

So don't starve or mark of the ninja? Which one to buy?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> So don't starve or mark of the ninja? Which one to buy?


Both of course


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Both of course


Bought motn for now, will buy don't stave if steam hurries up my refund...


----------



## sygeek (Nov 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are any of you guy who use PayPal on Steam able to use it since the currency change?



Wait how did you use PayPal? Last I checked it didn't use money from your balance, rather it linked your debit/credit card.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Wait how did you use PayPal? Last I checked it didn't use money from your balance, rather it linked your debit/credit card.


Steam india had PayPal prior to regional pricing.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone when is Steam Controller launching? Specially in India? 
I need to buy a controller, and I don't want to buy XBox controller if Steam Controller is around the corner!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Anyone when is Steam Controller launching? Specially in India?
> I need to buy a controller, and I don't want to buy XBox controller if Steam Controller is around the corner!


Get Xbox controller. That way if you ever get Xbox one it will be useful both ways.

Steam hardware is overpriced in India as is.


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2015)

Made a giveaway for Spellforce Complete at Steamgifts. Link at siggy, please enter.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Get Xbox controller. That way if you ever get Xbox one it will be useful both ways.
> 
> Steam hardware is overpriced in India as is.



I have no intention of getting Xbox anytime sooner. I believe in PCs. Glorious PC Master Race! 

But Steam controller would work with PC ain't it? XBox controller is over priced as well. I don't think Steam controller could be any costlier. It's priced $50 outside. Can't be more than Rs 4k here at most.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I have no intention of getting Xbox anytime sooner. I believe in PCs. Glorious PC Master Race!
> 
> But Steam controller would work with PC ain't it? XBox controller is over priced as well. I don't think Steam controller could be any costlier. It's priced $50 outside. Can't be more than Rs 4k here at most.


Point is, most games have been optimised well for Xbox controller on windows. Dunno so much about steam ctrlr and compatibility with games outside steam.

As for price, well you just have to wait and see then.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> Not to mention it pumps out 3 trading cards, so you can actually earn a few bucks from this game.



I think I have found the secret of your high level on Steam 



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Klei entertainment sale.
> 
> Shank games at ₹55 each!
> 
> ...



What we need is the Talent for Foretelling! I bought Witcher 3 for 1499 for my Birthday, and it was going for 825 now. And I have played it for less than 20 hours still.



Skud said:


> Made a giveaway for Spellforce Complete at Steamgifts. Link at siggy, please enter.



I am getting this error: This giveaway is restricted to the following region: India


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2015)

bippukt said:


> I think I have found the secret of your high level on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that level is not high at all, some of the guys have astronomical levels. And I don't craft much, apart from the Holiday sales when Steam gives special trading cards.

The giveaway is giving an error cause it is restricted to India. Where are you located?


----------



## bippukt (Nov 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> Well, that level is not high at all, some of the guys have astronomical levels. And I don't craft much, apart from the Holiday sales when Steam gives special trading cards.
> 
> The giveaway is giving an error cause it is restricted to India. Where are you located?



I am in India 

Anyway, it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2015)

Check your SG account whether the store region is reflecting India or not (it should).


----------



## bippukt (Nov 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> Check your SG account whether the store region is reflecting India or not (it should).



Thanks, I had no idea how the whole system worked.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

Does anybody which is the best download region for steam? I have switched from Mumbai to USA - Washington in settings and my download speeds have increased from 1.8 MB/s to 2.2 MB/s.

Edit: Switched to UK - Manchester and now I am getting 2.7 MB/s constant download speed. I am not sure why I am getting less speeds in Steam. I am using getting 6 MB/s everywhere else.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 15, 2015)

Skud said:


> Made a giveaway for Spellforce Complete at Steamgifts. Link at siggy, please enter.


Not able to enter as I don't have any contributor level. and not sure if i will able to get any gifts in future.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

Does anyone here uses Steam Big Picture? I want to connect my pc and play games on the big screen of my TV. My tv is in another room and my pc is another room. Wireless is only the option. Any ideas how can I make it work?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Does anyone here uses Steam Big Picture? I want to connect my pc and play games on the big screen of my TV. My tv is in another room and my pc is another room. Wireless is only the option. Any ideas how can I make it work?


You need a real powerful gpu to render frames at 60fps on your Hi res tv.

What res is your TV and what gpu you got?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need a real powerful gpu to render frames at 60fps on your Hi res tv.
> 
> What res is your TV and what gpu you got?



My TV is 42 inch (1920x1080p). I have R9 270X and I am playing on 1440p Monitor with it. I know R9 270X is not enough for 1440p but then again I am not a serious gamer.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> My TV is 42 inch (1920x1080p). I have R9 270X and I am playing on 1440p Monitor with it. I know R9 270X is not enough for 1440p but then again I am not a serious gamer.


Wireless streaming will have some latency based on your connection. Best use an HDMI connection with your gpu to TV.

If that is not possible, you need to use steam home streaming but then again you need a spare pc to do just that 

If its a single pc solution you want then the Other option is wireless HDMI streamering but they are very costly.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wireless streaming will have some latency based on your connection. Best use an HDMI connection with your gpu to TV.
> 
> If that is not possible, you need to use steam home streaming but then again you need a spare pc to do just that
> 
> If its a single pc solution you want then the Other option is wireless HDMI streamering but they are very costly.



HDMI is not possible unless I move the PC near to my TV. I guess then I will skip Big Picture until the wireless options have a better price.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> HDMI is not possible unless I move the PC near to my TV. I guess then I will skip Big Picture until the wireless options have a better price.


As I said. If you can get a spare pc, like an old laptop.

Then get the powerful pc to run the game and stream it to the weaker pc using steam home streaming.

Connect your peripherals (HDMI) between weaker pc and TV and enjoy.

Though you need a very good router and connection to have least input lag.

All in all, gaming is not meant to be displayed and played wirelessly simultaneously


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As I said. If you can get a spare pc, like an old laptop.
> 
> Then get the powerful pc to run the game and stream it to the weaker pc using steam home streaming.
> 
> ...



Perfect that works for me as I have a 50 MB/s connection with a good router.  I can try that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Perfect that works for me as I have a 50 MB/s connection with a good router.  I can try that.


Well then, cross your heart and go ahead. Google is your friend from here on


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well then, cross your heart and go ahead. Google is your friend from here on



Thank you.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Does anybody which is the best download region for steam? I have switched from Mumbai to USA - Washington in settings and my download speeds have increased from 1.8 MB/s to 2.2 MB/s.
> 
> Edit: Switched to UK - Manchester and now I am getting 2.7 MB/s constant download speed. I am not sure why I am getting less speeds in Steam. I am using getting 6 MB/s everywhere else.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


>



What's so shocking?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What's so shocking?



Maybe the fact that all this time we were cursing the slow speed of steam games download, when the simple solution was present right here in the form of just "changing download region". LOL.

Btw, another LOL thing:

*i.imgur.com/3lBEDFk.jpg

Price of individual products: ₹ 172 
Bundle cost: ₹ 479


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Maybe the fact that all this time we were cursing the slow speed of steam games download, when the simple solution was present right here in the form of just "changing download region". LOL.
> 
> Btw, another LOL thing:
> 
> ...


Wow. Get the bundle man, awesome deal. I would have if I already did not have all those games


----------



## Vyom (Nov 16, 2015)

Bought the Polarity. And now I need help.

So the polarity is on sale for today only. (less than 3 hrs left). So what if I want to buy it as a gift for somebody else. But I don't want to send the gift today, but after few days. Can I buy now as a gift and send to my friend later?
I bought Polarity for someone, but it asked for friend's email ID. Since I didn't want to send him now, I entered my own email. Now I have received the game but the link which it have contains my own email ID, and I have already purchased the game, I think I can't redeem it.

- - - Updated - - -

Update: Well, I tried to see what happens when I click the gift URL sent to me. And while it showed an error, a copy of the game is now there in Inventory, which I can send as a gift to anyone.
Thanks to Diablo (steam nick) for helping out.


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Update: Well, I tried to see what happens when I click the gift URL sent to me. And while it showed an error, a copy of the game is now there in Inventory, which I can send as a gift to anyone.
> Thanks to Diablo (steam nick) for helping out.


Np. Happy to help.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Does anybody which is the best download region for steam? I have switched from Mumbai to USA - Washington in settings and my download speeds have increased from 1.8 MB/s to 2.2 MB/s.
> 
> Edit: Switched to UK - Manchester and now I am getting 2.7 MB/s constant download speed. I am not sure why I am getting less speeds in Steam. I am using getting 6 MB/s everywhere else.


I always get 6MB/s down speed on steam India hyderabad download selection. Gonna try what you did and report back


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I always get 6MB/s down speed on steam India hyderabad download selection. Gonna try what you did and report back



I had tried Hyderabad Region before and the speeds were less. Let me know.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2015)

I have started browsing Steam store like flipkart since it changed to INR


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 17, 2015)

This week steam sale is like meh..


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I have started browsing Steam store like flipkart since it changed to INR



Bye bye wallet !


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> This week steam sale is like meh..


Because autumn sale next week. Duh...


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Because autumn sale next week. Duh...



this time things should be under control. less on sale $40 games


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Bye bye wallet !



just to save myself I stopped bringing my cc to office
Ended up using colleague's  cc


----------



## sygeek (Nov 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Maybe the fact that all this time we were cursing the slow speed of steam games download, when the simple solution was present right here in the form of just "changing download region". LOL.
> 
> Btw, another LOL thing:
> 
> ...


now that bundle is on sale for 23 bucks.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Because autumn sale next week. Duh...


I hope i will get 99% off in each games from my wishlists. 

Why binding of issac is so difficult?!


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Why binding of issac is so difficult?!



Git gud, casul.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Git gud, casul.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2015)

sygeek said:


> now that bundle is on sale for 23 bucks.



And I bought Polarity for me, and 2 copies for my friend. Now if I buy bundle, I will have one more extra copy of Polarity. 
Good thing I didn't have any other games from that bundle though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> And I bought Polarity for me, and 2 copies for my friend. Now if I buy bundle, I will have one more extra copy of Polarity.
> Good thing I didn't have any other games from that bundle though.


When you buy a bundle as a gift copy, do you get all the individual games as separate gift in your inventory or the entire bundle as one gift?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> When you buy a bundle as a gift copy, do you get all the individual games as separate gift in your inventory or the entire bundle as one gift?


Bought the bundle. Selected the save as inventory option. Got the whole bundle as one item. 

*i.imgur.com/US99Zps.png


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, bundles are treated like a single item only. Whenever you purchase a bundle, if you already won some games of the bundle, Steam will show you the information whether a giftable copy of the owned game will be provided. In most cases, they don't.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Skud said:


> Yeah, bundles are treated like a single item only. Whenever you purchase a bundle, if you already won some games of the bundle, Steam will show you the information whether a giftable copy of the owned game will be provided. In most cases, they don't.


Yeah i know. So far only seen it for hl2, hl2:ep1 and portal 2.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 17, 2015)

I am getting this develepor alliance bundle although I already have Polaris, which I bought for Rs 7 

It is a short game but good fun while it lasts. The other games also have very good user reviews, and it is dirt cheap!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

bippukt said:


> I am getting this develepor alliance bundle although I already have Polaris, which I bought for Rs 7
> 
> It is a short game but good fun while it lasts. The other games also have very good user reviews, and it is dirt cheap!


Last I heard Polaris was a software company. You bought it for ₹7?


----------



## bippukt (Nov 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Last I heard Polaris was a software company. You bought it for ₹7?





Polarity is the correct name, I think. I am too lazy to check.


----------



## 007 (Nov 17, 2015)

GMG just got a perm ban from /r/GameDeals. They are not authorized to sell Activision and Ubisoft games and have been sourcing keys from elsewhere. They have been under scrutiny since the Witcher 3 fiasco and now the mods have decided to permanently ban them.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2015)

Bought two games:

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome Rs 84
FLASHOUT 2 Rs 31

Looks great.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

007 said:


> GMG just got a perm ban from /r/GameDeals. They are not authorized to sell Activision and Ubisoft games and have been sourcing keys from elsewhere. They have been under scrutiny since the Witcher 3 fiasco and now the mods have decided to permanently ban them.


Is anyone from India even gonna look at gmg etc. Anymore?

Except for maybe awkward price of some games on steam (remember me is ₹1800 seriously capcom? And singularity also- what? Mankind divided is cheaper than these games  )


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And I doubt there is anyone left to have that in their library already


I haven't played half life by myself..
Will the society accept me?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I haven't played half life by myself..
> Will the society accept me?


Are you human? No no, you can only be the combine!


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Klei entertainment sale.
> 
> Shank games at ₹55 each!
> 
> ...



I bought this 'Klei Weekend Bundle' Klei Weekend Bundle on Steam for Rs.589 on 16th Nov
Also Shank 2 for Rs.55



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do you like mark of the ninja?
> 
> Or other action side scroller 2d platformers?
> 
> If yes then shank is the best it can get!


Shoot many robots is good too


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is anyone from India even gonna look at gmg etc. Anymore?
> 
> Except for maybe awkward price of some games on steam (remember me is ₹1800 seriously capcom? And singularity also- what? Mankind divided is cheaper than these games  )



Yeah for these crazy priced titles, I guess we could get better deals off GMG, GG etc. And a new Playfire credit system is incoming as well.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2015)

007 said:


> Yeah for these crazy priced titles, I guess we could get better deals off GMG, GG etc. And a new Playfire credit system is incoming as well.




Also for unavailable games, like Silent Hill Homecoming etc.


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2015)

Skud said:


> Also for unavailable games, like Silent Hill Homecoming etc.



Yep, that as well. Just noticed that Bioshock 1 & Bioshock 2 are each 999.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 18, 2015)

Steam Autumn sale's going to start on 11/25 according to paysafecard


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam Winter sale's going to start on 11/25 according to paysafecard


Winter? Or autumn?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Winter? Or autumn?



Autumn


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

My ssd came in today. So no autumn sale for me  only winter


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 19, 2015)

The Autumn "Black Friday\Exploration" sale is from November 25th 10AM PST til December 1st 10AM PST.

The Holiday sale is from December 22nd 10AM PST til Jan 4th 10AM PST.

From the steamworks developer group....

"In past sale events, we’ve asked for two discounts—a duration discount that runs for the length of the sale, and a feature discount that runs in the event that a game is featured on the front page. This year, to optimize the sale for customers and to allow us to feature and recommend your products in more ways to more customers, we’re asking for just one discount, to run the length of the sale.

We’ll still be highlighting top games on the front page for 24-48 hour spans, but those products will stay at their most competitive discount, before and after being featured. It’s not a major change, but it does make the sale a lot more valuable for customers, and it allows us to build sale tools that highlight and recommend products all sale long, instead of just during front page features."

Source: Neogaf


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 19, 2015)

alienempire said:


> The Autumn "Black Friday\Exploration" sale is from November 25th 10AM PST til December 1st 10AM PST.
> 
> The Holiday sale is from December 22nd 10AM PST til Jan 4th 10AM PST.
> 
> ...


So that either means no more deep discounts or deep discounts all through


----------



## 007 (Nov 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So that either means no more deep discounts or deep discounts all through


From what I understand, it looks like they want the deep discount to run throughout the sale and not only during flash or frontpage occurrences to promote more sales.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 19, 2015)

007 said:


> From what I understand, it looks like they want the deep discount to run throughout the sale and not only during flash or frontpage occurrences to promote more sales.


Let's hope you have read gaben's mind..


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 19, 2015)

From what I understand it looks like instead of 80% off for highlight sales and 50% off for rest of the time, it will be 65% off throughout the sales duration.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2015)

^^It will be a single discount throughout the sales (as per my understanding), so if GTA V is discounted at 50% off, it will stay the same throughout the sale, instead of different discounts on different days. Basically, it will almost obliterate the chance of missing a deal. So if your paycheck is credited mid-sales, you can still catch up.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^It will be a single discount throughout the sales (as per my understanding), so if GTA V is discounted at 50% off, it will stay the same throughout the sale, instead of different discounts on different days. Basically, it will almost obliterate the chance of missing a deal. So if your paycheck is credited mid-sales, you can still catch up.


But what's the point if we don't get the deep discounts anymore?

So e.g who will buy Remember Me at 65%?


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2015)

You get it wrong, say if a game is 90% (or whatever percentage) off at the beginning of the sale, it will remain so throughout the sale. So as [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] said, deep discount will run throughout the sale instead of few hours or a day or so.

Again, that's my understanding.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> You get it wrong, say if a game is 90% (or whatever percentage) off at the beginning of the sale, it will remain so throughout the sale. So as @007 said, deep discount will run throughout the sale instead of few hours or a day or so.
> 
> Again, that's my understanding.



Which developer will set it to 90% off for the whole sale? No one will do that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> You get it wrong, say if a game is 90% (or whatever percentage) off at the beginning of the sale, it will remain so throughout the sale. So as [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] said, deep discount will run throughout the sale instead of few hours or a day or so.
> 
> Again, that's my understanding.


Yes that part I got that same discount full sale per title.

My point is does this mean that deep discounts are gone. Because as you know very well, deep discounts were only part of flash sales before.

Now if they do have the deep discounts all through then it will be awesome.

Guess we just have to wait and see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Which developer will set it to 90% off for the whole sale? No one will do that.




^^If people can set it for 90% off for a whole week (weeklong deals), I  am pretty much certain they can do so for another week also. There's a  possibility that the key generator of the game may run out (remember  Prey or TDU2) if the discount is too good, so you may see a few games  getting removed or purchase disabled during the sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^If people can set it for 90% off for a whole week (weeklong deals), I  am pretty much certain they can do so for another week also. There's a  possibility that the key generator of the game may run out (remember  Prey or TDU2) if the discount is too good, so you may see a few games  getting removed or purchase disabled during the sale.


So they won't put back new keys?


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So they won't put back new keys?




Depends on their situation. TDU2 devs put the game back, after a month or two later, I think that  was during last year's winter sale. And I hope you know the story of  Prey, it was on 75% discount during one sale, the key generator got  exhausted and there was no further combination of the key possible with the existing code. The devs gone kaput soon after, so the game never come back to Steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> Depends on their situation. TDU2 devs put the game back, after a month or two later, I think that  was during last year's winter sale. And I hope you know the story of  Prey, it was on 75% discount during one sale, the key generator got  exhausted and there was no further possible combination of the key possible with the existing code. The devs gone kaput soon after, so the game never come back to Steam.


Ah wasn't aware of this prey situation. Been on steam for only 3 years now. Heard that prey 2 is in development but it seems like forever now.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2015)

Have the steam sales started?
Since there is no discount on the 50 games I have on my wishlist. 

Steam Community :: Vyom :: Games

Looks like I will get the Codemaster Humble Bundle instead. Looks sweet!


----------



## masterkd (Nov 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Have the steam sales started?
> Since there is no discount on the 50 games I have on my wishlist.
> 
> Steam Community :: Vyom :: Games



Sale will start 11:30 pm tonight i.e. 10:00 AM  pacific time


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Heard that prey 2 is in development but it seems like forever now.



No more.....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Have the steam sales started?
> Since there is no discount on the 50 games I have on my wishlist.
> 
> Steam Community :: Vyom :: Games
> ...


The bundle is good but sad that I already have grid and dirt games. Don't think its worth getting just for autosport though.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

Do you guys use the steam app on Android? How secure is it?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Do you guys use the steam app on Android? How secure is it?


Well if you know, the current steam login auth has been replaced by the mobile auth. So I guess it is pretty secure.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well if you know, the current steam login auth has been replaced by the mobile auth. So I guess it is pretty secure.


Yeah it has. Do you use the app? I'm still paranoid about these things but it's so much more convenient to just add a credit card to your account and purchase stuff from the app .

Plus I can keep track of my wishlist easily.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Yeah it has. Do you use the app? I'm still paranoid about these things but it's so much more convenient to just add a credit card to your account and purchase stuff from the app .


Been using the app for one year now. Did many games and market transactions. Both in USD and now in INR.

Have seen the app evolve. It was crap before, a lot better now.

Edit: I don't store my credit card details on steam. Just keep my wallet ready. Now it should be easier that it is inr  just keep wallet. Don't save cc details.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Been using the app for one year now. Did many games and market transactions. Both in USD and now in INR.
> 
> Have seen the app evolve. It was crap before, a lot better now.
> 
> Edit: I don't store my credit card details on steam. Just keep my wallet ready. Now it should be easier that it is inr  just keep wallet. Don't save cc details.


And you are always logged in right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> And you are always logged in right?


Nope, only when I turn on the app.

Have email notifs on from steam though.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Sale will start 11:30 pm tonight i.e. 10:00 AM  pacific time


*www.thebirdandtheelephant.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/homer-computer-doh.jpg


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nope, only when I turn on the app.
> 
> Have email notifs on from steam though.


Ahh. See that's a problem for me. I wanna be logged in all the time because I have a really complex password I can never remember, lol. 

Thanks buddy. But I will give it a go during the sale period .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Ahh. See that's a problem for me. I wanna be logged in all the time because I have a really complex password I can never remember, lol.
> 
> Thanks buddy. But I will give it a go during the sale period .


Ow, app remembers your pwd. Don't have to enter repeatedly. Though there is an option for that too.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow, app remembers your pwd. Don't have to enter repeatedly. Though there is an option for that too.


Even better!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Even better!


You can make it behave like Facebook app, so when you get any update, like if there is a sale on a game in your wishlist or if you have a message then there will be a notification. It's customizable. Try it yourself.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You can make it behave like Facebook app, so when you get any update, like if there is a sale on a game in your wishlist or if you have a message then there will be a notification. It's customizable. Try it yourself.


Sweet. Thanks bud


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 25, 2015)

No steam official apps for windows mobile phone


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> No steam official apps for windows mobile phone


Lol. Yeah, windows phone is still lagging in many apps.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 25, 2015)

Sale is live! A few titles - 

GTA V - Rs 1762
The witcher 3 - Rs 589
Mad Max - Rs 589
Dark Souls 2 - Rs 1313
Project Cars - Rs 1642
Shadow of Mordor - Rs 336
Dying Light - Rs 1019


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Sale is live! A few titles -
> 
> GTA V - Rs 1762
> The witcher 3 - Rs 589
> ...



Dark souls 2 MRP for retail version in India is ₹1299,Project Cars - ₹1299,Dying Light - ₹999


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 25, 2015)

y no skyrim D:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sale is crap so far.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes. Discount is not what I was expecting.
But still would bag a few things before the sale ends.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2015)

Just curious , what were you guys expecting?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 26, 2015)

apparently the same prices are going to be there for winter sale also, so it is said on one of the discussions on steamgifts !!
if thats the case , this sucks !


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2015)

Witcher 3:wild hunt *store.steampowered.com/app/292030/?snr=1_7_7_topsellers_150_1 for Rs 589
Should I buy?


----------



## masterkd (Nov 26, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Witcher 3:wild hunt *store.steampowered.com/app/292030/?snr=1_7_7_topsellers_150_1 for Rs 589
> Should I buy?



Definitely. Sweetest deal so far in this sale.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Witcher 3:wild hunt Save 57% on The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt on Steam for Rs 589
> Should I buy?


Game of the Year.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 26, 2015)

So guys, planning to buy below games in this sale.

Total War Rome II Emp. Ed.₹ 294Anomaly Uber Bundle₹ 72Tomb Raider GOTY₹ 182Age of Empires III₹ 169Thief Collection₹ 220Muont & Blade: Warband & DLCs₹ 299

Suggestions?? Better Deals?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

So far seems like 90% of the titles on sale currently get better discounts during normal daily or weekly deals. Strangely enough steam made it so that titles are priced better out of sales lol.

Except a few titles like TW3, mad max, Styx, I doubt anything is worth grabbing. Even older titles have crap discounts. Smart move Valve.

We need to write to them to bring back the flash sales. Truly, it was more exciting that way, now the sale feels more dead to me.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2015)

Agree, on above points. 

Btw, seems like Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack costs Rs. 336, and contains all games of Saints Row including DLCs. Looks a steal deal to me. 
But I haven't played Saints Row before. So how's the game in terms of playability?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Agree, on above points.
> 
> Btw, seems like Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack costs Rs. 336, and contains all games of Saints Row including DLCs. Looks a steal deal to me.
> But I haven't played Saints Row before. So how's the game in terms of playability?


It's gta with superheroes 

I only played SR3 so far


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2 for Rs 143. Good deal ?


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Definitely. Sweetest deal so far in this sale.





Kaltrops said:


> Game of the Year.



Thanks, bought Witcher 3 & Mad Max


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Hotline Miami 2 for Rs 143. Good deal ?


www.isthereanydeal.com


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 26, 2015)

Metro Redux  Rs 182
Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor Game of the year  Rs 336
Hitman Collection (47, Silent Assasin, Contracts, Blood Money, Absolution) Rs 212
Star Wars Collection (14 games) Rs 443
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition Rs 182
Grand Theft Auto IV Complete Edition Rs 197

1.5k

More suggestions?


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Metro Redux  Rs 182
> Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor Game of the year  Rs 336
> Hitman Collection (47, Silent Assasin, Contracts, Blood Money, Absolution) Rs 212
> Star Wars Collection (14 games) Rs 443
> ...


Hitman collection 212Rs


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Metro Redux  Rs 182
> Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor Game of the year  Rs 336
> Hitman Collection (47, Silent Assasin, Contracts, Blood Money, Absolution) Rs 212
> Star Wars Collection (14 games) Rs 443
> ...


Any other sq enix game also has better deal.

Historic lowest for shadow warrior, anomaly uber bundle, Styx, tw3, mad max, steam valve pack


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Hitman collection 212Rs


I already own hitman elite edition. So wanted the last 4 games. Turns out the bundle is cheaper than getting the older 4 titles individually :/


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Any other sq enix game also has better deal.
> 
> Historic lowest for shadow warrior, anomaly uber bundle, Styx, tw3, mad max, steam valve pack



Not sure on Shadow Warrior. What type of game?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

Seems every game that has a good sale, I already have or not sure what to buy


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 26, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Seems every game that has a good sale, I already have or not sure what to buy



You can always gift me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Not sure on Shadow Warrior. What type of game?


First person hack and slash plus guns and nades. Plus supernatural powers. And very good at that. 

Plus the main actor is funny and has such panache that you will like him!

It's the most VFM game on the hack-slash market.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 26, 2015)

none of the bethseda games are priced in India except fallout 4 and quake live , damn

these are the best deals on steam atm 
*www.steamgifts.com/discussion/WcWx1/hidden-gems-of-the-exploration-sale


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> First person hack and slash plus guns and nades. Plus supernatural powers. And very good at that.
> 
> Plus the main actor is funny and has such panache that you will like him!
> 
> It's the most VFM game on the hack-slash market.



Hmm. Okay perhaps I will get.

Any collection on Sale? Tomb Raider was perhaps nice but the old games look a LOT dated


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Hmm. Okay perhaps I will get.
> 
> Any collection on Sale? Tomb Raider was perhaps nice but the old games look a LOT dated


Valve pack, sq enix pack, tomb raider pack, hitman pack, thief pack, anomaly uber pack, half life pack, cs pack

Most VFM bundles atm.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> none of the bethseda games are priced in India except fallout 4 and quake live , damn
> 
> these are the best deals on steam atm
> *www.steamgifts.com/discussion/WcWx1/hidden-gems-of-the-exploration-sale


Yeah, Bethesda suck.

Even FO4 is priced more than $ price lol.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

So which deals are best right now?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, Bethesda suck.
> 
> Even FO4 is priced more than $ price lol.



looking at steamdb ,it seems they havent updated prices for quite a few regions, after the regional pricing was implemented i suppose
Endless legend with all dlc is selling for 400, im tempted , may be ill wait for winter sale


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> So which deals are best right now?


As posted before, this

*pt.tapatalk.com/redirect.php?app_i...en-gems-of-the-exploration-sale&au_id=5233528


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As posted before, this
> *pt.tapatalk.com/redirect.php?app_i...en-gems-of-the-exploration-sale&au_id=5233528



Thanks. Reviewing right now.


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 26, 2015)

portal and half life seem to be good deals,but just confused about which bundles to get them in.
other good deals are brothers,a pretty great game for just about 80 bucks,Stanley parable is available now for just 100.
endless legend is also cheap and was RPS's GOTY for 2014(as they like to point on their store page)
of course,many games are not at their lowest price,but often the regional pricing compensates for that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> portal and half life seem to be good deals,but just confused about which bundles to get them in.
> other good deals are brothers,a pretty great game for just about 80 bucks,Stanley parable is available now for just 100.
> endless legend is also cheap and was RPS's GOTY for 2014(as they like to point on their store page)
> of course,many games are not at their lowest price,but often the regional pricing compensates for that.


Get valve bundle if you don't have any or most of the games.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pricing is not showing for some games like The Evil Within and Wolfestein. Wh


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 26, 2015)

Is it worth to buy the crew @₹200 ? I heard its mp is dead


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2015)

Rs 95 for Stanley Parable , Is this the lowest price yet?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 26, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Is it worth to buy the crew @₹200 ? I heard its mp is dead


Its been revived after the latest Wild Run update I believe


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Rs 95 for Stanley Parable , Is this the lowest price yet?


IsThereAnyDeal.com !

Check price history after selecting the game you want.


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Pricing is not showing for some games like The Evil Within and Wolfestein. Wh


yeah,a lot of games are not unavailable after the regional pricing.this has been fixed somewhat,but still quite a few games remain.
i suggest people to write to the publishers if you find any unavailable games.i just emailed bethesda,and also submitted a request ticket.
if enough people pester them,they may listen


Pasapa said:


> Rs 95 for Stanley Parable , Is this the lowest price yet?


probably,it's 80% off after all,if you don't count the humble bundle it was in


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

So, I have a lot of games in my Steam Cart. I just want to purchase one or two games right as Winter Sale is due in a month. If out of all these, one or two games which are must purchase then tell me. 

*i.imgur.com/v8w9GXf.png


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> So, I have a lot of games in my Steam Cart. I just want to purchase one or two games right as Winter Sale is due in a month. If out of all these, one or two games which are must purchase then tell me.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/v8w9GXf.png


Mirrors edge sells for ₹60 on origin during their sale.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2015)

^^Valve Complete Pack would definitely keep you busy till Winter Sale.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^Valve Complete Pack would definitely keep you busy till Winter Sale.



I am already busy with Shadow of Mordor and Don Bradman 14.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mirrors edge sells for ₹60 on origin during their sale.


Steam or nothing at all


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 26, 2015)

Bought Farming Simulator 15 Gold Edition,Shadow Warrior,Rogue Legacy,Shadow Run Triple Pack and Wolfenstein: The New Order. Discounts are not good compared to previous sales but steam's regional pricing makes the games affordable. This is the 1st time I'm buying games directly from steam that are less than 70% off


----------



## BakBob (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Steam or nothing at all



That is a dangerous attitude.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Bought Farming Simulator 15 Gold Edition,Shadow Warrior,Rogue Legacy,Shadow Run Triple Pack and Wolfenstein: The New Order. Discounts are not good compared to previous sales but steam's regional pricing makes the games affordable. This is the 1st time I'm buying games directly from steam that are less than 70% off




How did you purchase New Order in Indian Steam? Can't see a buy button.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 26, 2015)

Skud said:


> How did you purchase New Order in Indian Steam? Can't see a buy button.



I bought it from Ubi shop

- - - Updated - - -

[PSA] WinAuth is a nice portable solution for those of you who don't use/own a smartphone; they updated it to address Steam Mobile Authentication


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 26, 2015)

so winter sale is better than autumn sale? is it worth waiting for winter sale?


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 26, 2015)

Finally got Half life 2. 
Wasnt able to finish it when i was 12.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Finally got Half life 2.
> Wasnt able to finish it when i was 12.


Cool man. I finished it some 10 times since I was in my teens 

And I still like playing it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> so winter sale is better than autumn sale? is it worth waiting for winter sale?


That is the point that everyone is confused about right now. Only time will tell.

As far as I know from existing data, it is known that the autumn sale doesn't see many titles on deep discounts. It's mainly summer and winter sales.


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 26, 2015)

This time things maybe different though with Valve changing the policies. 
Get the cheap games now and save for winter sales for the major ones, those that didn't hit 75%.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 27, 2015)

Heavy Bullets (discount coupon) : 18.25 INR
Company of Heroes complete pack : 281 INR
F.E.A.R collection : 269 INR
Skullgirls : 95 INR
Shadow warriors:special edition (discount coupon): 24.50 INR
Dead Island collection : 145 INR
Portal bundle : 123 INR
Left 4 Dead bundle: 145 INR
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons : 71 INR

Total: 1171.75

Any suggestions?


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 27, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Pricing is not showing for some games like The Evil Within and Wolfestein. Wh





sohan_92 said:


> Heavy Bullets (discount coupon) : 18.25 INR
> Company of Heroes complete pack : 281 INR
> F.E.A.R collection : 269 INR
> Skullgirls : 95 INR
> ...



if you want to play co-op in portal 2,you could buy portal 2 pack which has 2 copies of portal 2, instead of portal pack(which has both 1 and 2).


----------



## RON28 (Nov 27, 2015)

bought these games just now 

*i64.tinypic.com/14n38rk.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> if you want to play co-op in portal 2,you could buy portal 2 pack which has 2 copies of portal 2, instead of portal pack(which has both 1 and 2).


You say like to play co-op you have to gift the other copy to someone as there are no other portal players


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey I have 2 co-op achievements remaining to complete in Portal 2. Add me. I will have one more perfect game then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Hey I have 2 co-op achievements remaining to complete in Portal 2. Add me. I will have one more perfect game then.


Yeah, even I have a few co-op achievements left


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 27, 2015)

Trusted websites for steam wallet which have Netbanking?


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 27, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> if you want to play co-op in portal 2,you could buy portal 2 pack which has 2 copies of portal 2, instead of portal pack(which has both 1 and 2).



wait... doesn't it have single player mode?!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> wait... doesn't it have single player mode?!


And co-op as well. Pretty fun too.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 27, 2015)

BakBob said:


> That is a dangerous attitude.


Lol... Erm.... Okay?


----------



## bippukt (Nov 27, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> So, I have a lot of games in my Steam Cart. I just want to purchase one or two games right as Winter Sale is due in a month. If out of all these, one or two games which are must purchase then tell me.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/v8w9GXf.png



I doubt you will be getting much sunlight next year! Shogun alone can keep you busy for months - great game. BTW, get its standalone cousin Fall of the Samurai as well if you like the base game. It takes place hundreds of years later and I liked it very much.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 27, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Trusted websites for steam wallet which have Netbanking?



AFAIK, all website will provide USD. Since steam have INR now I am not sure if that will be converted or even the wallet will get added. Better try adding fund using Debit/Credit Card in steam.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 27, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Trusted websites for steam wallet which have Netbanking?



I use gamermall ,since steam wallet cards are usually cheapest there ,they use the Payu ,payment gateway ,works fine with all sorts of payment options here in India ,I guess


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 27, 2015)

bippukt said:


> I doubt you will be getting much sunlight next year! Shogun alone can keep you busy for months - great game. BTW, get its standalone cousin Fall of the Samurai as well if you like the base game. It takes place hundreds of years later and I liked it very much.



Why do you think so? I have just finished Shadow of Mordor. Will need to find something play. Will check Shogun.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Why do you think so? I have just finished Shadow of Mordor. Will need to find something play. Will check Shogun.


You have an awfully short backlog it seems. So its either you don't have many games or you okay all day


----------



## RON28 (Nov 27, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Trusted websites for steam wallet which have Netbanking?



gamergift is a very good site, make sure you buy steam wallet before 9pm.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You have an awfully short backlog it seems. So its either you don't have many games or you okay all day



I am not a regular gamer if you see my steam account. I am more of a casual gamer but sometimes I have a thing for gaming so I can play for a week or two continuously then won't game for some time.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Bought Farming Simulator 15 Gold Edition,Shadow Warrior,Rogue Legacy,Shadow Run Triple Pack and Wolfenstein: The New Order. Discounts are not good compared to previous sales but steam's regional pricing makes the games affordable. This is the 1st time I'm buying games directly from steam that are less than 70% off



how did you buy wolfestein?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how did you buy wolfestein?



I bought it from Ubi shop


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how did you buy wolfestein?


It's available for $4.90 at Nuuvem. Lowest ever. In case you missed.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

007 said:


> It's available for $4.90 at Nuuvem. Lowest ever. In case you missed.



UBI Brazil shop is even cheaper. I bought it for $3.81 (R$ 13.5)


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> UBI Brazil shop is even cheaper. I bought it for $3.81 (R$ 13.5)


Great. Didn't know that.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 27, 2015)

Thinking of buying the valve complete pack,suggestions?


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2015)

Stumbled upon this:

*i.imgur.com/cf13WOi.gif


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Thinking of buying the valve complete pack,suggestions?


You don't need suggestions for valve games. Get it.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2015)

So after buying the Codemaster Humble Bundle (Grid Autosport, Dirt Showdown, Colin McRae Rally...), bought following games from Steam. There goes my Autumn Steam sale.

*i.imgur.com/nFulDDR.jpg

RACING GALORE!!! Now, where is my Controller!


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 28, 2015)

MotoGP 13? Seriously?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> MotoGP 13? Seriously?


Lol. Y nt?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2015)

I love bike racing. And I liked the ahem version of MotoGP which I played years before. Specially with the rain setting which use to make roads slippery. So thought I should try again with a steam copy.

I intent to buy MotoGP 15, but it's not VFM yet.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2015)

Bloodrayne for 36 rupees

Both parts
Save 90% on BloodRayne on Steam
Save 90% on BloodRayne 2 on Steam


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 28, 2015)

The cart to be bought

*i.imgur.com/jOgLT7U.jpg

Goodbye Steam Sales it's going to be too long before I even bother to look at the store.

FAQ:

Q: DUUUDE why won't you look at Steam Sale later?

A: Following are the Pending Backlog:

Age of Empires III
Bastion
Bioshock (1, 2 infinite)
Company of Heroes
Deus Ex (Entire)
Dungeon Siege (1,2,3)
Elder Scrolls 3
Gothic (1,2,3)
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Titan Quest
Torchlight II
Witcher (1, 2)


----------



## bippukt (Nov 28, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Why do you think so? I have just finished Shadow of Mordor. Will need to find something play. Will check Shogun.



Total War games are quite time consuming, especially the new Shogun and Rome with their slower pace of battle. It is mainly because of the battles - any decent battle will take 5-10 minutes and there can be several per turn. And there are hundreds of turns! Of course, if you auto resolve a lot of battles, it is a different matter.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Bloodrayne for 36 rupees
> 
> Both parts
> Save 90% on BloodRayne on Steam
> Save 90% on BloodRayne 2 on Steam



Its a good game. I mastered the camera control from this one.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 28, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Thanks, bought Witcher 3 & Mad Max



I bought Witcher 3 but I found it really annoying with the amount of dialogs in it.
Crafting etc looks complicated as well


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I bought Witcher 3 but I found it really annoying with the amount of dialogs in it.
> Crafting etc looks complicated as well


You sir are not an RPG player it seems.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You sir are not an RPG player it seems.



GTA V is RPG as well right. but I like it.
Maybe I am feeling since playing this game for first time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> GTA V is RPG as well right. but I like it.
> Maybe I am feeling since playing this game for first time.


Gta V is not really an RPG actually. It's more like open world adventure with RPG elements.

Skyrim, oblivion, witcher, mass effect, fallout these are pure rpgs.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Gta V is not really an RPG actually. It's more like open world adventure with RPG elements.
> 
> Skyrim, oblivion, witcher, mass effect, fallout these are pure rpgs.



Then it seems I have not played a RPG game yet in my life.  Maybe Witcher will be the first of mine.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 28, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> GTA V is RPG as well right. but I like it.
> Maybe I am feeling since playing this game for first time.


GTA V is not an RPG. Skyrim, Witcher, Mass Effect, Fallout, Dragon Age. These kinds of games are RPG's. 

Stick with it. You will love it.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2015)

FarCry is a rpg right ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> FarCry is a rpg right ?


Again, nope. Just RPG elements.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

Farcry 4 - > its just an open world sandbox game.. with RPG elements
GTA 5 -> Just an open sandbox game

almost all RPGs have these things in common -> 
stats that you increase for character progression (not just perks, like in FC4) .. This is the primary game mechanic in RPG Games
multiple branching storylines

Mass Effect is also not a true RPG, its a 3rd person shooter with RPG elements


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Its not even RPG elements, its just an open world sandbox game..
> 
> almost all RPGs have these things in common ->
> stats that you increase for character progression (not perks, like in FC4)
> ...


Mass effect not RPG? Are you serious? The entire game runs on the choices you make. Even the games ending is based on what you choose. And have I forgotten the fact that you make Shepherd as you like. That it role playing brother.

Not so much Far cry or gta that have fixed endings.

When I say RPG elements it means few like character progression.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Mass effect not RPG? Are you serious? The entire game runs on the choices you make. Even the games ending is based on what you choose. And have I forgotten the fact that you make Shepherd as you like. That it role playing brother.
> 
> Not so much Far cry or gta that have fixed endings.
> 
> When I say RPG elements it means few like character progression.



yes you are right about that one, I seemed to have forgotten Mass Effect 1 too had stats and a lot of things that was the primary game mechanic that was dumbified in ME3 ..


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2015)

Returned 'Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt' to Steam in protest against 'rising intolerance' in India

Other thing, I managed to start Loadout by disabling DX11
I was able to play only Human vs bots matches is there any other mode?


----------



## Mizanurification (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Returned 'Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt' to Steam in protest against 'rising intolerance' in India



*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/28/43ccc94eff41a68d6fe6b9bb64d32045.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Returned 'Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt' to Steam in protest against 'rising intolerance' in India
> 
> Other thing, I managed to start Loadout by disabling DX11
> I was able to play only Human vs bots matches is there any other mode?


Game is pretty dead actually. It was fun BTW.


----------



## bippukt (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> I bought Witcher 3 but I found it really annoying with the amount of dialogs in it.
> Crafting etc looks complicated as well



Dialogs are an integral part of any RPG game, but crafting is perfectly optional. You don't need to craft anything, at least not before the highest difficulty setting.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/28/43ccc94eff41a68d6fe6b9bb64d32045.jpg



That was trolling 
 [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] should i return it?
can you suggest any similar game to mark of ninja or shoot many robots?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> That was trolling
> [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] should i return it?
> can you suggest any similar game to mark of ninja or shoot many robots?


Isnt loadout f2p? How do you return f2p?


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Isnt loadout f2p? How do you return f2p?



Whoops..
Got confused with the rest I purchased.
Anyways any similar game like mark of ninja or shoot many robots?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Whoops..
> Got confused with the rest I purchased.
> Anyways any similar game like mark of ninja or shoot many robots?


You mean platformers?

There are so many.

Bastion
Transistor
Super meat boy
Onikira
Shank
Shank 2
And more....


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Whoops..
> Got confused with the rest I purchased.
> Anyways any similar game like mark of ninja or shoot many robots?



Ori and the blind forest #1 platformer on steam right now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Ori and the blind forest #1 platformer on steam right now


Not a good enuf discount yet.

Also to add some more,

The cave
Trine
Trine 2


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 1, 2015)

hey guys,so after my mail to bethesda,they took some time but responded yesterday that they will look into the game pricing issue and to be on the lookout on steam.
and somehow,it's done!all their games are priced now.they seem to be reasonable prices too,with skyrim legendary edition available on sale for 212(original price is 849),dishonoured goty for 250(730),wolfenstein TNO for 176(1200),the evil within bundle for 311(1560).
seems like good prices to me.wonder why they priced fallout 4 so high.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> hey guys,so after my mail to bethesda,they took some time but responded yesterday that they will look into the game pricing issue and to be on the lookout on steam.
> and somehow,it's done!all their games are priced now.they seem to be reasonable prices too,with skyrim legendary edition available on sale for 212(original price is 849),dishonoured goty for 250(730),wolfenstein TNO for 176(1200),the evil within bundle for 311(1560).
> seems like good prices to me.wonder why they priced fallout 4 so high.


Good job buddy. FO4 price is so high cz its new plus the FO3+FONV fiasco in India.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 1, 2015)

How good are the dlc's for dishonoured?


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Good job buddy. FO4 price is so high cz its new plus the FO3+FONV fiasco in India.



thanks.though i don't know whether they were already planning to fix the pricing or they did it coz of my mail.
well,in any case,i think that now all the AAA and big publisher's games are now available.
there are still quite a few indie games that are not available,which i'm guessing could be due to less manpower in management tasks,or simple because they are unaware about the new regional pricing.if anyone wants a game that is not available,i think it's best to contact the devs.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> How good are the dlc's for dishonoured?


Pretty good. Get goty or skip the game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2015)

STEAM India prices are the lowest compared to other countries. They should also accept debit cards which would make the deal even sweeter.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

Fallout classic collection also for ₹191

Lowest till date I guess.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> STEAM India prices are the lowest compared to other countries. They should also accept debit cards which would make the deal even sweeter.


Not really, watch steamdb, I found that on an average steam India comes third cheapest with Russia leading the pack.

Update: that is of course barring a few ridiculously priced titles like vampire the masquerade at ₹1.2k lol


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 1, 2015)

sggupta95 said:


> hey guys,so after my mail to bethesda,they took some time but responded yesterday that they will look into the game pricing issue and to be on the lookout on steam.
> and somehow,it's done!all their games are priced now.they seem to be reasonable prices too,with skyrim legendary edition available on sale for 212(original price is 849),dishonoured goty for 250(730),wolfenstein TNO for 176(1200),the evil within bundle for 311(1560).
> seems like good prices to me.wonder why they priced fallout 4 so high.



wohoo. bought the legendary edition,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not really, watch steamdb, I found that on an average steam India comes third cheapest with Russia leading the pack.
> 
> Update: that is of course barring a few ridiculously priced titles like vampire the masquerade at ₹1.2k lol



For using STEAM Russia we need to use VPN right. Even if we want to activate and play I think VPN is essential but in the case of STEAM India we don't need and VPN. So its easy but only the card system should be updated. I meant they should allow even Debit cards.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> For using STEAM Russia we need to use VPN right. Even if we want to activate and play I think VPN is essential but in the case of STEAM India we don't need and VPN. So its easy but only the card system should be updated. I meant they should allow even Debit cards.


Debit cards do work. I use mine all the time.

Just the extra Indian system of VBV or 3DSecure doesn't work.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Debit cards do work. I use mine all the time.
> 
> Just the extra Indian system of VBV or 3DSecure doesn't work.



OK. Thanks.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can anyone confirm me how much time left for autumn sale as I am in office?

- - - Updated - - -



sggupta95 said:


> hey guys,so after my mail to bethesda,they took some time but responded yesterday that they will look into the game pricing issue and to be on the lookout on steam.
> and somehow,it's done!all their games are priced now.they seem to be reasonable prices too,with skyrim legendary edition available on sale for 212(original price is 849),dishonoured goty for 250(730),wolfenstein TNO for 176(1200),the evil within bundle for 311(1560).
> seems like good prices to me.wonder why they priced fallout 4 so high.



Nice job dude.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> Can anyone confirm me how much time left for autumn sale as I am in office?



13 hours


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 13 hours


Thanks.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 13 hours



So till 11pm approx right ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> So till 11pm approx right ?


You do the math based on my post time


----------



## masterkd (Dec 1, 2015)

10 am pst = 11:30  pm ist


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Debit cards do work. I use mine all the time.
> 
> Just the extra Indian system of VBV or 3DSecure doesn't work.


Use Axis Bank or ICICI debit card and activate international usage on them. They work!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 1, 2015)

nrgmalik said:


> Use Axis Bank or ICICI debit card and activate international usage on them. They work!!


Yeah I know. As I already said, I use them all the time 

Wrong quote I guess.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 1, 2015)

Yup ICICI definitely works. I can also confirm.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 1, 2015)

masterkd said:


> 10 am pst = 11:30  pm ist



Thanks a lot  I can't wait to get back home and start buying


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey all, 

Just a reminder that Escrow starts on 9th, meaning if you haven't activated your Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator, you probably should do so NOW if you don't want Valve to hold on to your items for a few days. 

MEANING. 
Steam Trade Restrictions WILL apply if you're using mobile authenticator for the first time, or any authenticator for that matter, you'll get locked out of trading for 7 days. (correct me if I'm wrong). 

MEANING 
This is your LAST day to activate any authenticator without getting poked from the behind due to the 7 day trade restriction thing. 

FOR THOSE THAT HAVE NO PHONES, OR SMARTPHONES 
There's always other alternatives, like an iPad, Samsung Tab, that sort of nonsense. OR you can use the Windows Desktop thingy. 


Escrow is coming. 
Get them Fallout shelters ready for the nukes.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2015)

wtf is escrow?


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello guys,  i have never bought digital game codes previously via cards..  always have bought boxed copies from online stores and redeemed them in origin/steam etc.  Since the steam india pricing are so tempting want to buy few games..  tried using my sbi gold visa debit card..  didnt work,  said transaction declined by bank.  Want to know is sbi visa debit accepted in steam..  have union bank visa debit card too..  havent tried that yet..  any help wil be much appreciated..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Hello guys,  i have never bought digital game codes previously via cards..  always have bought boxed copies from online stores and redeemed them in origin/steam etc.  Since the steam india pricing are so tempting want to buy few games..  tried using my sbi gold visa debit card..  didnt work,  said transaction declined by bank.  Want to know is sbi visa debit accepted in steam..  have union bank visa debit card too..  havent tried that yet..  any help wil be much appreciated..


Buy steam wallet codes from gamermall or gamersgift and redeem wallet code on steam. They will send you the code via email.

Then buy games using your steam wallet.

Don't buy games now, wait for winter sale - discounts will be steep hopefully.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Hello guys,  i have never bought digital game codes previously via cards..  always have bought boxed copies from online stores and redeemed them in origin/steam etc.  Since the steam india pricing are so tempting want to buy few games..  tried using my sbi gold visa debit card..  didnt work,  said transaction declined by bank.  Want to know is sbi visa debit accepted in steam..  have union bank visa debit card too..  havent tried that yet..  any help wil be much appreciated..


Most private banks' visa, mastercard cards would work, public/govt sector banks' cards will not


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 2, 2015)

Should union bank of india work.  If not which card is advisable to get if i opt for..  that can be used in steam/ origin,  etc..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Should union bank of india work.  If not which card is advisable to get if i opt for..  that can be used in steam/ origin,  etc..


ICICI cc DC, axis cc DC. Visa and MasterCard only.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok..  thx seems like have to apply one..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Ok..  thx seems like have to apply one..


Or use the options I already told you


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes will try that 1st..  wil try buying rocket league..


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 2, 2015)

Whats escrow? I have never done any items trading nor do i plan to do so in the future!! So do I still need to activate the authenticator?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Whats escrow? I have never done any items trading nor do i plan to do so in the future!! So do I still need to activate the authenticator?


It's better you do. For your account security.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's better you do. For your account security.



But what is escrow?


----------



## snap (Dec 2, 2015)

Escrow Definition | Investopedia ...


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2015)

Holiday Sale 2015


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 3, 2015)

Can we tie Origin and Steam? So that all my origin games are automatically imported to Steam??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Can we tie Origin and Steam? So that all my origin games are automatically imported to Steam??


Lol. Not a chance. They are different companies- different store fronts, different revenue. How would it be possible?

Some instances you get origin keys from games purchased on steam. But not vice versa. EA(origin) are very greedy!


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Should union bank of india work.  If not which card is advisable to get if i opt for..  that can be used in steam/ origin,  etc..



Union Bank visa debit card with international transaction approved does work with steam. Just check with your branch whether it has international usage or not.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2015)

Steam now allows you to permanently remove games from your account.

From *help.steampowered.com, just log-in and select Games, Software, etc., select the game from the search function that shows up, and select I want to permanently remove this game from my account.

*i.imgur.com/3BoOcCR.png​


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2015)

^ Cool. I assume you don't get refund or the retail key won't be usable again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2015)

WTF kind of game is pregnancy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

007 said:


> ^ Cool. I assume you don't get refund or the retail key won't be usable again.


Should have same behaviour as the current removal process.

Only you can do it instantly now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> WTF kind of game is pregnancy


It's a very complex game where sometimes you realize the importance of protection 

Falls under the real time strategy genre.

Great soundtrack too. And card drops.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam now allows you to permanently remove games from your account.
> 
> From *help.steampowered.com, just log-in and select Games, Software, etc., select the game from the search function that shows up, and select I want to permanently remove this game from my account.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/3BoOcCR.png​


Looking at the screenshot, I understand someone receiving this as a gift, but how as a trade?


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Great soundtrack too. And card drops.



Just dropped a baby


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> ICICI cc DC, axis cc DC. Visa and MasterCard only.



My AXIS Debit Card(Mastercard) not working in Steam


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

I think most debit cards have stopped working after the switch to INR(INR transactions need verification via 3d secure page which Steam doesn't support)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think most debit cards have stopped working after the switch to INR(INR transactions need verification via 3d secure page which Steam doesn't support)


Well I can confirm that both my ICICI visa cc dc still work like before. Can't comment on other cards, but my ex axis MasterCard worked on steam $ store.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well I can confirm that both my ICICI visa cc dc still work like before. Can't comment on other cards, but my ex axis MasterCard worked on steam $ store.



Axis of mine used to work in USD but couldn't get it to work the other day. I guess buying Steam Wallet cards to add or using CC is the only option.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 5, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Axis of mine used to work in USD but couldn't get it to work the other day. I guess buying Steam Wallet cards to add or using CC is the only option.



My Axis Debit Card(Visa) working fine.Bought games couple of days ago.Have bought when prices were in USD too.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 5, 2015)

Also, remember that there was a problem with adding INR 250 to your wallet with every card. I don't know if it has been fixed by now or not, but people should 500 or higher amount before concluding that their card doesn't work.

EDIT: I had created a thread in Steam forums about this problem, but it was either moved or deleted. I cannot find it, so I assume that it has been deleted. Stupid moderators.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Also, remember that there was a problem with adding INR 250 to your wallet with every card. I don't know if it has been fixed by now or not, but people should 500 or higher amount before concluding that their card doesn't work.
> 
> EDIT: I had created a thread in Steam forums about this problem, but it was either moved or deleted. I cannot find it, so I assume that it has been deleted. Stupid moderators.


250 wallet has been removed. Now it goes as ₹320, ₹640 etc and all of them work.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 5, 2015)

alienempire said:


> My AXIS Debit Card(Mastercard) not working in Steam



Enable international payments for that debit card in Axis bank's  netbanking site. If you have a magstrip only debit card (no chip on the card) then you'll need to apply for a new debit card (magstrip + chip). You can apply online and it takes only a few clicks. You'll get your new debit card via mail within a week.

- - - Updated - - -

Axis bank DC (VISA), CC (VISA) working for me.

HDFC DC (VISA) wih International Payments enabled working on Steam but not on Origin.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 250 wallet has been removed. Now it goes as ₹320, ₹640 etc and all of them work.



That is good to hear


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 5, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Enable international payments for that debit card in Axis bank's  netbanking site. If you have a magstrip only debit card (no chip on the card) then you'll need to apply for a new debit card (magstrip + chip). You can apply online and it takes only a few clicks. You'll get your new debit card via mail within a week.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It's already activated for international payments and I use this card in Amazon(US),Origin,Paypal and Google Play with no problems. But I can't use the card in STEAM.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2015)

alienempire said:


> It's already activated for international payments and I use this card in Amazon(US),Origin,Paypal and Google Play with no problems. But I can't use the card in STEAM.


**www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html*


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2015)

Regarding Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator, say for an example, in a trade both the parties are losing items, one person has authenticator turned on, another not; what will happen to the trade?


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 6, 2015)

This Mad Max game looks great!
Bought but haven't played yet
These walkthroughs are 
*youtu.be/_Gb0AYupL8E

*youtu.be/SwUti6ckMoc


----------



## Alok (Dec 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Regarding Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator, say for an example, in a trade both the parties are losing items, one person has authenticator turned on, another not; what will happen to the trade?



If i'm getting your question right , person without authenticator will use code received by mail ; if he is not using any steam guard then steam won't ask for anything.


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2015)

^^No, Steam says they will hold the items for 3 days for persons without mobile auth, so how the aforesaid situation will work out?


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys - what are the top AAA games (that are good) that can be bought only on Steam to get a Steam copy of it? 

I can think of:

Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition
GTA V
The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited
Latest Ubisoft titles

Anything else noteworthy?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Hey guys - what are the top AAA games (that are good) that can be bought only on Steam to get a Steam copy of it?
> 
> I can think of:
> 
> ...



Witcher 3
Some telltale games(they use their own drm on cd keys)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Hey guys - what are the top AAA games (that are good) that can be bought only on Steam to get a Steam copy of it?
> 
> I can think of:
> 
> ...


Multiplayer: rainbow six seige (better to buy on steam due to cheaper price than uplay store and comparable to retail here)

Open world: mad max, just cause 3 (upcoming: hitman, deus ex)


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 6, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> This Mad Max game looks great!
> Bought but haven't played yet
> These walkthroughs are
> *youtu.be/_Gb0AYupL8E
> ...



Already into 2 hours of gameplay and its a great game I would say.
Impressed with graphics, details & combat.

 [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] this is RPG as well right?
I liked this one than Witcher 3


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Witcher 3
> Some telltale games(they use their own drm on cd keys)


Thanks. How did I even miss that. 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Multiplayer: rainbow six seige (better to buy on steam due to cheaper price than uplay store and comparable to retail here)
> 
> Open world: mad max, just cause 3 (upcoming: hitman, deus ex)



How is Rainbow Six Siege? I remember you playing the beta or something.

Mad Max, JC3 won't fall into the category that I asked right. I mean you can buy Steam keys for them elsewhere.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2015)

Steam India prices are superb compared to other online sites which sell games.I mean they are cheap. Will there be any similar sale during Christmas also?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Guys. I would appreciate any help here: *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/195679-video-memory-issue-when-gaming-intel-hd-4600-a.html


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 6, 2015)

007 said:


> Thanks. How did I even miss that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Really? I thought mad max and jc3 were steam exclusive titles. I mean even retail keys for them are steam keys.

As for six seige, yeah I did play a lot of the beta both closed and open, and it has great potential. It's a great multiplayer experience and seems like ubi have set up servers close to India as I used to get 40ms pings. I do wish to buy it but I am broke at the moment 

Will try to get it winter sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 6, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Steam India prices are superb compared to other online sites which sell games.I mean they are cheap. Will there be any similar sale during Christmas also?


The winter sale is one of the two major steam sales per year. So yeah, we are all waiting for it


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? I thought mad max and jc3 were steam exclusive titles. I mean even retail keys for them are steam keys.


No no I did not mean that way.  
What I wanted to know was - 
1. TW3 - if you want it on Steam, purchase from Steam store directly. No other option. No retail Steam key ever.
2. DOS:EE - ditto
3. GTAV - ditto
4. AC Syndicate - ditto

Similarly, what other such titles exist that are good ones. I guess Kerbal Space Program also ..


----------



## BakBob (Dec 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The winter sale is one of the two major steam sales per year. So yeah, we are all waiting for it



Speaking of which, any info on the actual dates for the winter sale?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2015)

Also aren't ubisoft games using uplay as the primary client so that makes all their keys uplay keys with steam as middle man?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 6, 2015)

BakBob said:


> Speaking of which, any info on the actual dates for the winter sale?


December 22nd - January 4th.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2015)

Any of you guys played Time Clickers? I just don't understand the objective of this game. 

You just click and shoot coloured boxes until they dissapear. You can assign bots to do the shooting for you. And then you keep on increasing the ammo by spending the points you earned. The bots continue shooting even when you close the game.

But seriously, WTF is the objective of this game? The game don't require skill, nor it requires luck. Nor agility or anything. Is it like Farmland, but for steam. And why is it free?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 6, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Also aren't ubisoft games using uplay as the primary client so that makes all their keys uplay keys with steam as middle man?


Maybe. But there are still more owners of uplay games on steam than uplay alone. Due the steam deep discounts that uplay never gives!


----------



## z3rO (Dec 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Any of you guys played Time Clickers? I just don't understand the objective of this game.
> 
> You just click and shoot coloured boxes until they dissapear. You can assign bots to do the shooting for you. And then you keep on increasing the ammo by spending the points you earned. The bots continue shooting even when you close the game.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is the objective of this game? The game don't require skill, nor it requires luck. Nor agility or anything. Is it like Farmland, but for steam. And why is it free?



After every 5 levels, there's an arena boss. You got to defeat it before the time runs out to move to the next level. That's the only objective IMO.

They are shooting in background as I type this. This game is stupid but addictive af.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Maybe. But there are still more owners of uplay games on steam than uplay alone. Due the steam deep discounts that uplay never gives!


And people wonder why AAA game companies usually tend to ignore the PC platform..


----------



## sygeek (Dec 7, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> And people wonder why AAA game companies usually tend to ignore the PC platform..


Or because consoles are more popular? Most companies don't ignore the PC platform though..


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 7, 2015)

is there a way to group friends on steam?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> is there a way to group friends on steam?



You could just make a group. Other then that, no.


----------



## snap (Dec 7, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> is there a way to group friends on steam?



I think the 'tag' feature might help.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 7, 2015)

I had Batman Arkham Knight and Batman Arkham City GOTY with me. Today I have received Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman Arkham Origins with all DLC and Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate Deluxe Edition in Steam.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2015)

^^ received as in bought?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 7, 2015)

007 said:


> ^^ received as in bought?


Nope. Compensation.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Nope. Compensation.


Oh yeah. Forgot about that.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 7, 2015)

*steamdb.info/depot/366561/


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *steamdb.info/depot/366561/


Whoa.. Is this for real??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 7, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> *steamdb.info/depot/366561/


My ow my! Hope this is no hoax!


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2015)

Isn't it a myth hl3


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 7, 2015)

snap said:


> I think the 'tag' feature might help.



Thanks. Worked.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 7, 2015)

007 said:


> Whoa.. Is this for real??



how can it be real, when life is not real.

anyway that was a troll from dev what i heard.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 7, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> how can it be real, when life is not real.
> 
> anyway that was a troll from dev what i heard.


Most probably. Chances of half life 3 coming out is the same as Gabe roaming with six pack abs.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Most probably. Chances of half life 3 coming out is the same as Gabe roaming with six pack abs.



So you're saying there is a chance?


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure HL3 is in development right now. Source 2 Engine has already been announced and used in Dota 2 Reborn. And this:
Source² engine - Mod DB

The announced next gen source engine. Currently in the making for HL³, and Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 7, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I'm pretty sure HL3 is in development right now.



I'm pretty sure HL3 is in development HELL right now.

FTFY


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I'm pretty sure HL3 is in development HELL right now.
> 
> FTFY


Don't have much expectations, valve don't have any other projects blocking them so if they wanted to, we would be waiting for HL4 now.

Since we are not, its safe to assume it's not in the works.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I'm pretty sure HL3 is in development HELL right now.
> 
> FTFY



They are probably trying to figure out how to add hats in the game.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello guys..  i am getting rainbow six sieze digital keys for 1000. If the seller nego till 800/- should i buy it or wait for steam winter sales..  and btw will i find any servers to play the game.?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 7, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Hello guys..  i am getting rainbow six sieze digital keys for 1000. If the seller nego till 800/- should i buy it or wait for steam winter sales..  and btw will i find any servers to play the game.?


Where are you getting such a deal?

Be careful.

As for servers, you need not worry as long as the key is legit.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 7, 2015)

On a forum..  got free while he purchased gtx 980..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 7, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> On a forum..  got free while he purchased gtx 980..


Ow okay, well I only played the closed and open betas and never had problems with matches.

Try to haggle for 700 since he got it free anyway.

Else wait for steam sale- its bound to go cheaper. Since the game also has microtransitions with real money


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 8, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> On a forum..  got free while he purchased gtx 980..



that will be a uplay key and not a steam key BTW. You will not be add the game on steam.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> that will be a uplay key and not a steam key BTW. You will not be add the game on steam.


Even if you have Uplay key, you could try to contact Ubisoft support and request a Steam key.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Even if you have Uplay key, you could try to contact Ubisoft support and request a Steam key.


Sure, and uplay may generously give you a Season pass key as well for asking nicely  

Man you do have a lot of faith in ubisoft.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sure, and uplay may generously give you a Season pass key as well for asking nicely
> 
> Man you do have a lot of faith in ubisoft.


I have seen some people do it on reddit and other places. Its worth a shot if nothing.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have seen some people do it on reddit and other places. Its worth a shot if nothing.


Yeah I tried it once far cry 4, reply I got wasn't so promising.

They saying stores are different, keys are different and blah blah..


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't think it is ever possible. If it was possible, we could find similar keys floating around the net. I have never seen a Steam key for Far Cry 3 so far. Just an example.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 8, 2015)

007 said:


> I don't think it is ever possible. If it was possible, we could find similar keys floating around the net. I have never seen a Steam key for Far Cry 3 so far. Just an example.


Basically ppl would make a business out of it and start reselling the keys. So obviously it's not possible


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2015)

In sites like G2A, the title may mislead you. It would say STEAM CD KEY GLOBAL. But once you go in, you will know that the sellers are actually selling Steam gifts.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have seen some people do it on reddit and other places. Its worth a shot if nothing.



u saw people asking to replace the key? have u seen anyone got steam key in exchange of uplay key?

Whenever u buy some games from steam, or add any steam key a small percentage of the game's price goes into gaben's pocket. Why do ubisoft will generate revenue for their rival company although they have their own client.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## avanildutta (Dec 11, 2015)

Getting rainbow six vegas 2 for 299/-..  Is it a good deal?  Besides will i get any active servers for multiplayer.? Any suggestions will be helpfull..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2015)

You mean, Steam actually have Aperture Laboratories!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 12, 2015)

Steam Controller Update


----------



## Alok (Dec 12, 2015)

any word on availability in India?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Alok said:


> any word on availability in India?



It's availability is rather limited world wide. I guess it'll be a while before it gets to India.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 13, 2015)

Steam controller seems to be very awesome.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Steam controller seems to be very awesome.


Not really if you don't couch game 

[YouTube]MsKg9xr0_7c[/YouTube]


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 14, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Not really if you don't couch game
> 
> [YouTube]MsKg9xr0_7c[/YouTube]



I do not have Flash installed in my PC. Although, I have watched the video using the video id. Yes, the product seems good for big picture.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *I do not have Flash installed in my PC. Although, I have watched the video using the video id.* Yes, the product seems good for big picture.



You have already mentioned you are a gik in the username


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 14, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You have already mentioned you are a gik in the username



Haha yes. I guess it's the time people should stop using Flash Player embeds or should use the embed with fallback.


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2015)

Next Tuesday:- 

*i.imgur.com/dwfdNxf.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 16, 2015)

^^ Wallet ready to be emptied.


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2015)

^^Steam Wallet.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hope the discounts are good this time as this is supposed to be the major sales. My Steam wallet was almost untouched last time. So I am locked and loaded already.  Also, please bring in the old format of flash sales, community voting and trading cards O Lord Gaben!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Hope the discounts are good this time as this is supposed to be the major sales. My Steam wallet was almost untouched last time. So I am locked and loaded already.  Also, please bring in the old format of flash sales, community voting and trading cards O Lord Gaben!


Trading cards are already out for holiday sale and selling pretty high.


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2015)

^^Where are you getting the high part? Starting price was around Rs 10-12, and hovering there & lower.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2015)

No regional pricing for Steam Market


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Trading cards are already out for holiday sale and selling pretty high.



Didn't know that. Just crafted a badge and it dropped one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Skud said:


> ^^Where are you getting the high part? Starting price was around Rs 10-12, and hovering there & lower.


Started at ₹15 per. And ₹120 per for the foil counterparts.


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2015)

Foils are a different story. But IIRC this is lowest ever debut of a special card set. Previous holiday/summer sales cards have a much higher initial price.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Skud said:


> Foils are a different story. But IIRC this is lowest ever debut of a special card set. Previous holiday/summer sales cards have a much higher initial price.


Really? I knew that were always around max 20 cents per at the very beginning and then falling to 10 cents and lower. That's more or less close to now.

Plus after regional pricing, I don't thing we share the market with US accounts (higher prices) anymore, but more with other European countries etc that have similar regional prices.


----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2015)

This morning cards that dropped via crafting did not have market cooldown. Now I'm getting a card tradable after Dec 24th.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 17, 2015)

007 said:


> This morning cards that dropped via crafting did not have market cooldown. Now I'm getting a card tradable after Dec 24th.


Yeah me too. So I stopped making badges. Have 1 in cool down till 22.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 19, 2015)

Are there any deals available on Steam Gift Cards like 10 % off or something? Preparing for Winter Sale.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 19, 2015)

got insurgency 4 pack for 139 INR


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 19, 2015)

I received 14Rs on steam from madmax & csgo items


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 19, 2015)

Received 3k from Dota 2 inventory.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 19, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Received 3k from Dota 2 inventory.


How much did you spent?


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 19, 2015)

Around 30$ for 3 compendiums. 

Got around 300 more unmarketable items else wouldve been 5k+ INR. 
But now since all the drops are unmarketable, u wont be making any profitz.


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah me too. So I stopped making badges. Have 1 in cool down till 22.



Crafted about 17 badges. So many duplicated mysterious cards. I have stopped now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2015)

007 said:


> Crafted about 17 badges. So many duplicated mysterious cards. I have stopped now


Yeah, saw your level. I went from 25 to 33 and had to stop 

Next summer for the rest I guess.


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys have an issue here . I won a giveaway in one gaming group on Facebook yesterday. Got my key . But wasnt on pc . So i told a friend of mine who is also the admin of that group to login into my account and activate it . So i won like 5 games . But afer him logging out when i went to check it only i showsi  got 1 game . He even showed me a screenshot of my library when he activated the key. When he checks my library from a normal browser the games still show up . But when i do so they dont. So i am guessing its an issue of ip address . The games are locked to his ip or something. Can this be fixed ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 20, 2015)

Wallet ready for the winter sale. 

*i.imgur.com/4wmmeRf.png


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 20, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Wallet ready for the winter sale.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/4wmmeRf.png


I will never get why people spend so much on items like these....


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 20, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I will never get why people spend so much on items like these....




For people like us to get EZ BUGGATIS.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 20, 2015)

Steam Link for ₹89.17 @ Amazon India


----------



## ZTR (Dec 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam Link for ₹89.17 @ Amazon India


Ships to NOWHERE


----------



## masterkd (Dec 20, 2015)

No delivery to my pincode


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam Link for ₹89.17 @ Amazon India




Blast from the future?


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 21, 2015)

Bought insurgency @Rs40  Hope it'll be worth it


----------



## sygeek (Dec 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam Link for ₹89.17 @ Amazon India



Is this real?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Is this real?



Yes its real. Question is, where does it deliver to.
Not at mine Pin code.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 21, 2015)

That sale is obviously fake, don't know how people don't realize it. -_-

Just check out the sellers rep. 0.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 22, 2015)

How it is possible when official site says steam link is $49.99 ?!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 22, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> How it is possible when official site says steam link is $49.99 ?!


It's obviously a hoax. The world is not chocolate bars and candies.


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 22, 2015)

A question to the steam level 50+ users, How much booster packs actually do you get for each week?


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

Not much different from a level 10+ or 10- user. And frankly, you simply can't count them per week, month and years are the units required to get at least an integer.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 22, 2015)

So...where is the sale? LoL


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 22, 2015)

OK are the steam sales ,like fall sales ,i think it is !! 
They have highlighted sales and games seems to be at max discount


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> So...where is the sale? LoL




Already up, price update will take its time. Only thing that you can see right now is "heavy load".


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 22, 2015)

Skud said:


> Already up, price update will take its time. Only thing that you can see right now is "heavy load".


OK cool. Cause the prices are crap right now so I was wondering .


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

Those with a penchant for simulation games, this is a good deal:-

Dovetail Games Franchise Collection


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 23, 2015)

> An error occurred while processing your request.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

Keep clicking.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2015)

Why such a heavy load if anyone knows? Is there a flash sale disappearing fast or are people just too excited about this sale?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Why such a heavy load if anyone knows? Is there a flash sale disappearing fast or are people just too excited about this sale?



Maybe people don't have anything to play just like me.  Site doesn't load here as well.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Why such a heavy load if anyone knows? Is there a flash sale disappearing fast or are people just too excited about this sale?


If people were waiting for the 22nd, why would they check out the sale on the 27th?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2015)

Site loading now. No good deals right now.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2015)

Am I the only one who can't open the wishlist?
Its like Steam don't want me to open wishlist to see the deals on the wishlist games. When I try to open it, the profile page is opened instead.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Am I the only one who can't open the wishlist?
> Its like Steam don't want me to open wishlist to see the deals on the wishlist games. When I try to open it, the profile page is opened instead.



Me too. It says I have no wishlist games when I know I have more than 12 games there. Everything is broken.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Am I the only one who can't open the wishlist?
> Its like Steam don't want me to open wishlist to see the deals on the wishlist games. When I try to open it, the profile page is opened instead.



Same thing happening on my end.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Maybe people don't have anything to play just like me.  Site doesn't load here as well.





Kaltrops said:


> If people were waiting for the 22nd, why would they check out the sale on the 27th?



Both reasons make sense. Now, like Chemistry, we can choose which reason fits better to our situation 

On topic, loading now. Some deals look good, but I already have the games. Maybe I will get the GoT game.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 23, 2015)

i am able to open my wishlist.

can anyone suggest me whether to buy following:
Evil Defenders (-30% ₹ 258)
Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien (-75% ₹ 119)

any other recommendations?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Site loading now. No good deals right now.


I told you it won't be great.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 23, 2015)

The sales are similar to fall sales, there won't be any daily deals I guess ,all games are priced with their discounts


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought elite dangerous and garrys mod XD. Never expected elite to be this cheap. I hope I don't regret. I only had 200. There goes my money for CS GO


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I told you it won't be great.



Too early to judge.

Save 85% on Wolfenstein: The New Order on Steam


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 23, 2015)

I think most of you got Elite Dangerous. This game has a lot of negative reviews. I think the developer is selling off the base game as there is a new expansion (including base) out on sale.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 23, 2015)

I was expecting a discount on rb6 siege, oh well...


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 23, 2015)

just need 4 more entries 

*www.steamgifts.com/giveaway/JfUL5/elite-dangerous


----------



## BakBob (Dec 23, 2015)

Is there a good deals thread anywhere in this forum?


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2015)

This: PC Game Deals

Will try to make a list of good discounts on Steam and post it.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Too early to judge.
> 
> Save 85% on Wolfenstein: The New Order on Steam


What do you mean? These prices won't change for the duration of the sale.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> What do you mean? These prices won't change for the duration of the sale.



Really?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Really?


There are no more daily deals. These prices are fixed till the 4th of January.


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 23, 2015)

The prices will remain the same till the game is on sale.

Im not sure if the publisher can remove the game midway through the sale.

Also do u guys use IdleMaster for cards? I got a few games that i wont be playing, those cards would be useful.


----------



## Alok (Dec 23, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Also do u guys use IdleMaster for cards? I got a few games that i wont be playing, those cards would be useful.



yes , I have 400 inr by selling cards


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought Pillars of Eternity


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2015)

Guys want to buy rocket league.  Want to know which one to get just the rocket league base game for 395/- or rocket league 4 pack for 825/-?  Also want to know whether the 4 pack includes the base game..  want it for multiplayer gaming..  no singleplayer from my end..
also is just cause 3 for 800/- worth it.  Or wait few days/months coz eventually the rates will slash atm.. Give me your opinions pls..


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Is next car game worth of purchasing


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Guys want to buy rocket league.  Want to know which one to get just the rocket league base game for 395/- or rocket league 4 pack for 825/-?  Also want to know whether the 4 pack includes the base game..  want it for multiplayer gaming..  no singleplayer from my end..
> also is just cause 3 for 800/- worth it.  Or wait few days/months coz eventually the rates will slash atm.. Give me your opinions pls..



4-packs means 4 rocket league base game. If you buy it you will get extra 3 rocket leaugue base game that you can gift to your friends. I dont know what idea you had of 4-packs.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> 4-packs means 4 rocket league base game. If you buy it you will get extra 3 rocket leaugue base game that you can gift to your friends. I dont know what idea you had of 4-packs.


Ohk..  i thought it had all the dlcs included..  thx for clearify my doubts..


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 23, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Ohk..  i thought it had all the dlcs included..  thx for clearify my doubts..



We are planning to buy the 4 pack. 3 people are ready.. Just pm me if u want it.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 23, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> We are planning to buy the 4 pack. 3 people are ready.. Just pm me if u want it.


Ygpm..


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 23, 2015)

If anyone need Talos 50% discount coupon, pm me on steam.


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Anybody else doing group buy 4-pack Rocket League? I'm in for a copy. PM me if you have one.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Anybody else doing group buy 4-pack Rocket League? I'm in for a copy. PM me if you have one.



Lets wait for 50-60% sale. This 30% will be till sales end right? If it does not go on discount further will get at that price.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 23, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets wait for 50-60% sale. This 30% will be till sales end right? If it does not go on discount further will get at that price.



These prices will remain same throughout the sale


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 23, 2015)

007 said:


> Anybody else doing group buy 4-pack Rocket League? I'm in for a copy. PM me if you have one.



Add me in I also want Rocket League


----------



## BakBob (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



vamsi_krishna said:


> Game of The Year Edition. A special copy that includes all the things that were released after the release of the game.. Like DLCs, patches, etc. Including the Retail game.



Borderlands would like to have a word with your definition of GOTY


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



BakBob said:


> Borderlands would like to have a word with your definition of GOTY


What's wrong with his definition of GOTY?


----------



## 007 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



Kaltrops said:


> What's wrong with his definition of GOTY?


BL2 GOTY doesn't include all DLCs.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Steam related discussions*



007 said:


> BL2 GOTY doesn't include all DLCs.


Well then he should've said Borderlands 2 GOTY. Because Borderlands GOTY had all of the DLC.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2015)

Rocket League seems fun. Count me in too.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 23, 2015)

Yea, me too


----------



## Vyom (Dec 23, 2015)

There goes my sale this Winter. Finally bought Trackmania pack after much waiting for it to come down below 50% (which it didn't). Really wanted the Vally and Canyon.
Also... Bioshock... FINALLY!

*i.imgur.com/OY91n4e.jpg


Didn't buy Rocket League, since people here are buying the 4 pack. I am in for that, for the record.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 24, 2015)

007 said:


> Anybody else doing group buy 4-pack Rocket League? I'm in for a copy. PM me if you have one.



Count me in if space available.
steam id in sig


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 24, 2015)

Got my rocket from [MENTION=105194]GaGaNGera[/MENTION]


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 24, 2015)

avanildutta said:


> Got my rocket from [MENTION=105194]GaGaNGera[/MENTION]



Yo.. Enjoy !! Btw u tagged the wrong member ._.


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 24, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Yo.. Enjoy !! Btw u tagged the wrong member ._.


I am a noob.  You might have known by now..


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought grim dawn ,shadow warrior and talos principle
The latter two with the coupons ,I guess that's winter sale for me 
Anyone else who had bought grim dawn here ?
It's a great game ,really loved it ,when I played some months back


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought Ryse Sona of Rome as I wanted to play game that is less devoted to details. Looking for one or two more games that I can finish within the next 2 weeks - any suggestions? I like Action/Adventure/RPG currently.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 24, 2015)

Should i go for-
1. Save 60% on Mortal Kombat X on Steam -> -60% 471
2. Save 20% on Just Cause? 3 on Steam -> -20% 799


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2015)

JC3 imo.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 24, 2015)

Skud said:


> JC3 imo.



I can go for both, just asking whether it is the lowest it can get for now


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 24, 2015)

All sale prices will remain the same throughout. 

I'd wait for a price drop on JC3 though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 25, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> Should i go for-
> 1. Save 60% on Mortal Kombat X on Steam -> -60% 471
> 2. Save 20% on Just Cause? 3 on Steam -> -20% 799



All Square Enix games get massive discounts within 6 months to 1 year so I suggest to wait for a price drop on JC3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 25, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> If anyone need Talos 50% discount coupon, pm me on steam.


Will it work on top of current discount?


----------



## 007 (Dec 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will it work on top of current discount?


Yes, if it was Alienware coupon that he is offering. You can get Talos for 106/- if I I'm not wrong.


----------



## sarthak96 (Dec 25, 2015)

Any suggestions for multiplayer games? Interested in indie too. Bought CS GO yesterday.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 25, 2015)

sarthak96 said:


> Any suggestions for multiplayer games? Interested in indie too. Bought CS GO yesterday.



Right now Rocket League looks good.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2015)

Had to refund the Game of Thrones from Telltale as it kept randomly crashing. So very sad as I really wanted to play it 

Maybe I will play Walking Dead Season 2 instead. Or reinstall and finally complete Bioshock Infinite!


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 25, 2015)

^^ you are still using Windows XP? No doubt why it is being crashed.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 25, 2015)

So bought rocket league and rainbow six siege. If anyone is interested in playing them with me , feel free to add me on steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2015)

bippukt said:


> Had to refund the Game of Thrones from Telltale as it kept randomly crashing. So very sad as I really wanted to play it
> 
> Maybe I will play Walking Dead Season 2 instead. Or reinstall and finally complete Bioshock Infinite!



Game of Thrones from telltale is a very good game, Ive played both and I would say the GoT game is much better than Walking Dead


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 26, 2015)

so the hackers actually have taken down the steam network.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> so the hackers actually have taken down the steam network.



Did they? It's fine now though.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 26, 2015)

sohan_92 said:


> so the hackers actually have taken down the steam network.


Uhmm nope , it's a caching issue.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2015)

So, I came to know about a page which list all the bundles which are on sale on Steam. And was able to find and buy some hidden gems. The list was pretty exhaustive though.

*i.imgur.com/21PVPKb.jpg

Thanks [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] for this link: *steamdb.info/sales/?merged=true&displayOnly=Package&category=0&tagid=0&cc=in


----------



## Skud (Dec 26, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], Happy to help. Enjoy!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2015)

So there WAS a problem with steam earlier. 

(Updates) PSA: Steam is giving people access to random accounts, don't log in


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Game of Thrones from telltale is a very good game, Ive played both and I would say the GoT game is much better than Walking Dead



So I have heard! On top of that, I have read all the GoT books and I am a big fan. Too bad I couldn't play it 

Enjoying Ryse Son of Rome - it is a short game, but very entertaining. The graphics and story are just great as long as you have a good gfx card.

EDIT: Ignore my sig as it hasn't been updated.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 29, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CXaJSnqWAAEOeNz.png:large

*twitter.com/Steam_Spy/status/681883525549834240


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2015)

I was wondering if I should buy Outlast.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 30, 2015)

Steam users bank accounts raining with money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam users bank accounts raining with money.



Its like Paypal sending money for account verification, dont know as I have not made any transactions as of now...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Steam users bank accounts raining with money.



I checked my bank account. No raining money for me. I bought games from steam on 23rd as well as on 26th.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/XvddlSZ.png
source - *www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/3ui5cx/no_steam_app_planned_for_windows_phone_or_windows/

XD


----------



## Alok (Jan 1, 2016)

Login Steam in google chrome. Go to "Ikaragua" game page. type "search" followed by enter. Enter 1V7531 in the box and press ok. 100xp Red Herring Badge


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 1, 2016)

Alok said:


> Login Steam in google chrome. Go to "Ikaragua" game page. type "search" followed by enter. Enter 1V7531 in the box and press ok. 100xp Red Herring Badge


I'm not getting the box 

Edit : Disabled ad block and it worked.

Thanks


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2016)

Game link for the lazy b*******:- *Ikaragua* 

- - - Updated - - -

And no, you can't purchase the damn game from India.


----------



## Alok (Jan 1, 2016)

Skud said:


> And no, you can't purchase the damn game from India.



page is not restricted so maybe in near future. looks like its yet to get regional prices like so many games.


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2016)

Alok said:


> page is not restricted so maybe in near future. looks like its yet to get regional prices like so many games.




Already contacted a few publishers, apart from Disney no one has even responded to the email. As for Disney, they are yet to put the purchase button in their Mega Pack although all the individual games of the pack are available for purchase. Funny stuffs.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 3, 2016)

If anyone interested in Payday 2 4pack, then count me in !


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 3, 2016)

What exactly are we supposed to do with the card drops of the sale ??
I can't see an option to craft a badge with it !?


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2016)

Go to your badge page, the option will at the 1st row, provided you have all the cards. Or you can select a card in your inventory and then click on "view badge progress".


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> What exactly are we supposed to do with the card drops of the sale ??
> I can't see an option to craft a badge with it !?



Sell them. Badges arent worth a dime.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 3, 2016)

Skud said:


> Go to your badge page, the option will at the 1st row, provided you have all the cards. Or you can select a card in your inventory and then click on "view badge progress".



Actually can't see that with these set of cards ,the badge progression 


> Sell them. Badges arent worth a dime


Yeah probably gonna do that ,but still I was wondering about its purpose !


----------



## Alok (Jan 3, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> What exactly are we supposed to do with the card drops of the sale ??
> I can't see an option to craft a badge with it !?



first two days their selling price was 9 inr each , now declined to ~3 inr . Still you can get around 100 Rs if you have 36of them. then buy a game


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 3, 2016)

Alok said:


> first two days their selling price was 9 inr each , now declined to ~3 inr . Still you can get around 100 Rs if you have 36of them. then buy a game


Meh, I sold those cards, bought the one's I didn't have and crafted badges..


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 4, 2016)

Garry's mod or payday 2 ? (I don't like Minecraft)
Or any other good game which is cheap


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 5, 2016)

hi guys! 

so today i tried to buy my first ever steam game. i have a SBI net banking a/c so i created a virtual VISA card. I got the card number, expiry month(and year), got the three digit security code but when i tried to buy the game after filling each detail on the checkout page, this is what i got -

*i.imgur.com/ZL4Spm8.jpg

please guide me if i am doing anything wrong. 

PS: *The price of the game was 665Rs and i generated a card of 670RS.*


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2016)

skeletor13th said:


> hi guys!
> 
> so today i tried to buy my first ever steam game. i have a SBI net banking a/c so i created a virtual VISA card. I got the card number, expiry month(and year), got the three digit security code but when i tried to buy the game after filling each detail on the checkout page, this is what i got -
> 
> ...



Read Here
*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/16...debit-cards.html?highlight=INDIAN+DEBIT+CARDS

I would recommend an ICICI or HDFC debit card.


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 5, 2016)

skeletor13th said:


> hi guys!
> 
> so today i tried to buy my first ever steam game. i have a SBI net banking a/c so i created a virtual VISA card. I got the card number, expiry month(and year), got the three digit security code but when i tried to buy the game after filling each detail on the checkout page, this is what i got -
> 
> ...


Sbi cards dont work in steam.  Either get an icici card or use gamermall to buy steamwallet which i am using myself as i am a sbi cardholder too..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 5, 2016)

u can try axis bank debit card too. i have a youth account one. works on steam and google play.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 5, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Sbi cards dont work in steam.  Either get an icici card or use gamermall to buy steamwallet which i am using myself as i am a sbi cardholder too..



it seems like they just dont want our money.   

BTW i tried gamermall site but got 'request timeout erro'r three times in a row when i was on Payumoney portal. i didnt know that one could pay with sbi net banking on payumoney(never used it before, tried guest checkout option) so thanks for introducing it. will try it again tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Read Here
> *www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/16...debit-cards.html?highlight=INDIAN+DEBIT+CARDS
> 
> I would recommend an ICICI or HDFC debit card.



thanks for the link but sadly i only have SBI ATM card(shitty MAESTRO) and net banking.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

Will SBI Global International Debit Card work with steam...

Here:*s15.postimg.org/ncfuaacpn/screenshot_www_sbi_co_in_2016_01_05_21_54_06.png
I have SBI Global International Master Card...


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 5, 2016)

skeletor13th said:


> it seems like they just dont want our money.
> 
> BTW i tried gamermall site but got 'request timeout erro'r three times in a row when i was on Payumoney portal. i didnt know that one could pay with sbi net banking on payumoney(never used it before, tried guest checkout option) so thanks for introducing it. will try it again tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yes gamermall uses payu interface.  But sbi netbanking works there.  Do try that later.  It does work..


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will SBI Global International Debit Card work with steam...
> 
> Here:*s15.postimg.org/ncfuaacpn/screenshot_www_sbi_co_in_2016_01_05_21_54_06.png
> I have SBI Global International Master Card...



Nope It will not work in steam, but it works with entropay,newegg and other international sites that have 2 step verification


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] you may buy Steam Wallet cards via gamerfgift too. Good site to add wallet from(although price little higher then direct dollar conversion).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 6, 2016)

Btw guys, join the tiny giveaway at digit's steam group, if you can. Prize is a copy of "Gun Monkeys"  
cheerio!


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 7, 2016)

Things u can do if u don't have CC:
1. gamersgift.in
2. gamermall.in
3. Entropay Virtual card
4. skrill.com (not tested)


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am using SBI international debit card and I use skrill.com/moneybookers for purchasing steam products.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 8, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> I am using SBI international debit card and I use skrill.com/moneybookers for purchasing steam products.



How do u add SBI International debit card to skrill?. Mine won't add due to lack of 2FA


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> I am using SBI international debit card and I use skrill.com/moneybookers for purchasing steam products.



yes, would like to know that too

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> Things u can do if u don't have CC:
> 1. gamersgift.in
> 2. gamermall.in
> 3. Entropay Virtual card
> 4. skrill.com (not tested)



do the last two work with SBI Int. Debit card ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Jan 8, 2016)

Except the last one, all works with SBI debit card.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2016)

So.. A matchmaking site for gamers.. *www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/3zoeyg/for_users_who_play_games_on_the_steam_client_i/
The site: *steamfriends.net/


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2016)

> Thank you for submitting the requested documentation to prove your foreign residence. We have successfully verified this information, and the U.S. Internal Revenue Service now allows us to remove the 200 transaction limit restriction on your account.
> 
> You may now use the Community Market again. You will not have a limit on the number of sales you can make per year.



They restricted my market limit as I was using a USD credit card for purchases on Steam prior to INR implementation. Valve had requested my SSN and other details  (for tax purposes I guess) as I was closing to 200 market sales. I updated that I live outside US and also had to prove the same to remove the limits.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2016)

007 said:


> They restricted my market limit as I was using a USD credit card for purchases on Steam prior to INR implementation. Valve had requested my SSN and other details  (for tax purposes I guess) as I was closing to 200 market sales. I updated that I live outside US and also had to prove the same to remove the limits.


You shouldn't have provided them with the details.

Now you gonna face problems if you go back to the US again.

The 200 limit gets refreshed every year on 1st Jan anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2016)

007 said:


> They restricted my market limit as I was using a USD credit card for purchases on Steam prior to INR implementation. Valve had requested my SSN and other details  (for tax purposes I guess) as I was closing to 200 market sales. I updated that I live outside US and also had to prove the same to remove the limits.



Yes for outsiders you have to prove you have to provide proof you live outside. But 200 items sold 9 days into the year only?



			
				aniketdawn.89;2274391
Now you gonna face problems if you go back to the US again.

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol why?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes for outsiders you have to prove you have to provide proof you live outside. But 200 items sold 9 days into the year only?
> 
> 
> 
> lol why?


If you were to go back to the US and then make a transaction, steam would hand over your account to a third party org who would hold your market transactions until they verify your new US tax info. What I have read from other user experiences is that this org are very lazy and if you are unlucky then your account will be in a coma. Also no way to contact this org directly and steam support will just reply to you saying your  profile is under process. 

You can Google user stories related to this...


----------



## 007 (Jan 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> steam would hand over your account to a third party org who would hold your market transactions until they verify your new US tax info. Also no way to contact this org directly and steam support will just reply to you saying your  profile is under process.


Yeah, I think I sent my proofs to this third party agency only. No way to contact except the email that valve gives us to send docs. Also, they didn't acknowledge the receipt of docs or update any progress. Just got a mail directly from Steam support which I've shared today here. Sent the docs on 26th or 27th Dec. Getting reply today.  




thetechfreak said:


> But 200 items sold 9 days into the year only?


Nope  this was for last year. Didn't wanna get locked out during sale for selling the drops. But they've taken their own sweet time, even after the next year has started.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2016)

007 said:


> Yeah, I think I sent my proofs to this third party agency only. No way to contact except the email that valve gives us to send docs. Also, they didn't acknowledge the receipt of docs or update any progress. Just got a mail directly from Steam support which I've shared today here. Sent the docs on 26th or 27th Dec. Getting reply today.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope  this was for last year. Didn't wanna get locked out during sale for selling the drops. But they've taken their own sweet time, even after the next year has started.


So it seems like you romping in the big bucks from the marketplace this year


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> How do u add SBI International debit card to skrill?. Mine won't add due to lack of 2FA





Nerevarine said:


> yes, would like to know that too





you can just add the card but you won't be able to upload any fund to your skrill account. During steam purchase or add steam fund, you only need to login in skrill through steam payment and select your card (if multiple cards added) and an OTP will be sent to your mobile number (that associate with your account) and after confirmation, the purchase will be finished.

N.B: just don't verify your card as it will always give you authentication failure.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> you can just add the card but you won't be able to upload any fund to your skrill account. During steam purchase or add steam fund, you only need to login in skrill through steam payment and select your card (if multiple cards added) and an OTP will be sent to your mobile number (that associate with your account) and after confirmation, the purchase will be finished.



What are the extra taxes/charges when paying through skrill


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> What are the extra taxes/charges when paying through skrill



2.99% to 4.99% of original amount. Last time for steam transaction, it was 3% for me.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 10, 2016)

*www.reapershop.com/product-category/steam-card/

Check this also. Price seems to be good.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 10, 2016)

How much will steam give me from a $10 wallet code?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2016)

masterkd said:


> How much will steam give me from a $10 wallet code?



*s14.postimg.org/kprqjr1z5/screenshot_www_reapershop_com_2016_01_10_20_07_4.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 11, 2016)

masterkd said:


> How much will steam give me from a $10 wallet code?



$10 in Steam Wallet.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 11, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> $10 in Steam Wallet.


No wonder it will give me $10
What I meant in ₹...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 20, 2016)

masterkd said:


> No wonder it will give me $10
> What I meant in ₹...


A little less than the current dollar conversion rate. Tolerance is max -₹5...


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2016)

Me one of those blue-ringed fellas now! 

*i.imgur.com/vPDBFpK.png


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2016)

[MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION], Congos and welcome to the club.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2016)

Rocket League.... sale is back. Get the 4 pack version!

Save 30% on Rocket League on Steam

The game's pretty incredible. After buying join this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/192652-rocket-league.html


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2016)

^^Anybody up to split the 4 pack?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 22, 2016)

Skud said:


> ^^Anybody up to split the 4 pack?



count me in.....


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2016)

[MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION], [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] I can buy the 4-pack. Shall I? 

Anyone else joining in for the last copy?


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2016)

007 said:


> @Skud, @gagan_kumar I can buy the 4-pack. Shall I?
> 
> Anyone else joining in for the last copy?


Is that 206/- per person?


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Is that 206/- per person?


Yep, it is.


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Yep, it is.


Ok. Add me in.


----------



## 007 (Jan 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Ok. Add me in.



Cool  Add me in case I'm not in your Steam list.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2016)

i also want this 4 pack 

- - - Updated - - -

got it with jojo, alok, karan


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i also want this 4 pack
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> got it with jojo, alok, karan



Cheers


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 23, 2016)

All RL players here add me  - Steam Community :: Noisykeelar?


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 24, 2016)

Can add me too in steam for rocket league.  
Steam url - steamcommunity.com/id/avanil
Avatar name - G-Force


----------



## sygeek (Jan 24, 2016)

I also play RL sometimes. Add me: Steam Community :: FusionX


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2016)

007 said:


> Cool  Add me in case I'm not in your Steam list.


Tried to add. Your friend list is full. 
Anyway, this is mine - Steam Community :: ??????


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2016)

We should consider maintaining a database of TDF Steam players ( who has what games so it will be easy to coordinate and play ).


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2016)

Anybody buying Rocket League-4 pack?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 25, 2016)

Flash said:


> Anybody buying Rocket League-4 pack?


Count me in for 1.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 25, 2016)

Ah count me in  for rocket league  ,I have been holding back about buying this for a while


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Ah count me in  for rocket league  ,I have been holding back about buying this for a while


Me makes 4

Add me on steam if you haven't already.

Steam : aniketdawn


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2016)

For all you Sheldon Coopers out there - there is an ARG in progress.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Me makes 4
> 
> Add me on steam if you haven't already.
> 
> Steam : aniketdawn



Added you , so who's gonna buy it !!

Think the deal ends later tonight


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2016)

kamikaz said:


> Added you , so who's gonna buy it !!
> 
> Think the deal ends later tonight


Let me get back home, I will ping you


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 29, 2016)

i found a new site where they were offering steam wallet cards at lower denoimations like 150,250 etc, bought one for 500 worked fine 

if anyone is planning to add funds , reapershop.com is worth checking out

edit 
not to mention they do have some good game offers like Rocket league for 319rs !! 
skyrim legendary edition for 199rs !!!!!etc


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 9, 2016)

The life of a top Steam achievement hunter - PC Game

Apparently my astats rank is 53708


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 9, 2016)

Valve introducing Bitcoin transactions to Steam

*i.imgur.com/l9LvEJM.png​


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. Just wow. If this happens. It'll be quite something.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys farcry4 is on sale. Price 399 should i go for it?

Also, tapatalk is not working for this forum


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Guys farcry4 is on sale. Price 399 should i go for it?
> 
> Also, tapatalk is not working for this forum



yes you can. it has great coop. me and manidhillon play. 

search and add new entry for the forum on tapatalk.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 12, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> yes you can. it has great coop. me and manidhillon play.
> 
> search and add new entry for the forum on tapatalk.


Thanks bought it.
Also tapatalk working.
Ty for advice

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanugoku (Feb 13, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Guys farcry4 is on sale. Price 399 should i go for it?
> 
> Also, tapatalk is not working for this forum



You can visit Main - Reaper Sho to buy any game during sale.
They offer games at even better price with many payment options.

You can also request any game which is not listed on site and get its price.

ReaperShop.co


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 13, 2016)

Steam now has a subdomain xbox.steampowered.com


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2016)

bhanugoku said:


> You can visit Main - Reaper Sho to buy any game during sale.
> They offer games at even better price with many payment options.
> 
> You can also request any game which is not listed on site and get its price.
> ...



Mr.Bhol - IIRC, you own the shop right? Not sure why the third person talk, unless you sold it already.  
Anyways, welcome to TDF.  A lot many members have already made purchases from your site, which btw the revamped version looks better than the old one.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Thanks bought it.
> Also tapatalk working.
> Ty for advice
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



add me on steam - anirbandd


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 14, 2016)

bhanugoku said:


> You can visit Main - Reaper Sho to buy any game during sale.
> They offer games at even better price with many payment options.
> 
> You can also request any game which is not listed on site and get its price.
> ...



Nice site, it it trust worthy?


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 14, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Nice site, it it trust worthy?


Yep

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

Offers are nice on that site and yes its better for me because of payment options.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not a big catalog though

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not a big catalog thoughSent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


True. But for that limited catalog, its nice.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 14, 2016)

gameranand said:


> True. But for that limited catalog, its nice.


Yeah sure. Already bought quite few games from there.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2016)

After the winter sale and this recent Chinese new year sale, I think I can safely say I prefer the new format better. Same prices means I can purchase any time during whole duration of the sale. Sometimes we miss deals because they're late at night & sometimes as a daily deal goes into flash deal later & gets more discounted; with this new format there won't be any such issue.


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2016)

As much as I like the fact that gamers won't miss any deals during the sale, I have to admit that I hate this format just because there is no "game" in it for me. 

There is no thrill anymore in setting up alarms three times a day so you don't miss the next community voting, the thrill of exploring new deals on a daily basis, the thrill of flash sales, the thrill of playing fastest finger first and snatching price errors and of course the thrill of checking new deals while standing near stinking bathrooms and charging mobile in train while traveling to hometown over pathetic 2G networks. That last one is more of a pain though. 

What I mean is the new format is dull and b-o-r-i-n-g for me. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2016)

Liked your post because of the creative and elaborate views (or rant).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

For me New format for sales is much better. Why ?? Because I don't have to visit the damn sites every hour, I can just visit it at any time when I am free. Do all the shopping in one go and thats it. I don't have to regret that, man I totally missed that deal. It was awesome but I wasn't able to come online and buy the game. I am free now.


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2016)

gameranand said:


> For me New format for sales is much better. Why ?? Because I don't have to visit the damn sites every hour, I can just visit it at any time when I am free. Do all the shopping in one go and thats it. I don't have to regret that, man I totally missed that deal. It was awesome but I wasn't able to come online and buy the game. I am free now.




^^Moreover, if you don't have money at any particularly moment, you  have time to beg, borrow or steal to buy the games you were  eying for.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2016)

I have so much games in my repository now, that I think it's impossible to complete it in this lifetime. Let alone new games. -_-

That's why I had to let go of "The Crew" in the last sale.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Skud said:


> ^^Moreover, if you don't have money at any particularly moment, you  have time to beg, borrow or steal to buy the games you were  eying for.



Yup that is true as well.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have so much games in my repository now, that I think it's impossible to complete it in this lifetime. Let alone new games. -_-
> 
> That's why I had to let go of "The Crew" in the last sale.


So what you basically are saying is that you won't be buying any more games this lifetime. Ha - I want to see your face when Witcher 4 or mass effect Andromeda or gta 6 or Xcom 3 come out 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

I have restricted myself to buying games only from my wishlist and them too at least 75% discount or more.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 16, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I have restricted myself to buying games only from my wishlist and them too at least 75% discount or more.


I even stopped collecting most free gamesmy goal is not to increase my library size.. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2016)

Free games I collect only if not much trouble, otherwise I just leave them.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2016)

frankly, i never got the hype of adding free games to my library. unless its a really good SP or it has great MP [Like BF3 and NFSMW2012]. 

i outright buy the games that i like/love.


----------



## snap (Feb 16, 2016)

1. Add free game with trading cards

2. Use idlemaster

3. ????

4. PROFIT!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 16, 2016)

snap said:


> 1. Add free game with trading cards
> 
> 2. Use idlemaster
> 
> ...


I have a bad habit of completing badges for games with cards. Hence my comment

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 16, 2016)

snap said:


> 1. Add free game with trading cards
> 
> 2. Use idlemaster
> 
> ...



1. Buy CS:GO

2. Idle for crates

3. ???

4. Profit

Why do u want to have trash in your Steam Library?


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 1. Buy CS:GO
> 
> 2. Idle for crates
> 
> ...


Just curious. I have not idled CSGO. How much worth crates you get on idling? And approximate frequency? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 1. Buy CS:GO
> 
> 2. Idle for crates
> 
> ...



Sorry to ask for idling do I really want to run game or just imitate using Idlemaster to get the crates?


----------



## snap (Feb 16, 2016)

lol u cant idle for crates or other server related stuffs, will get banned. Idlemaster doesn't even require the games to be installed.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Just curious. I have not idled CSGO. How much worth crates you get on idling? And approximate frequency?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Minimum 2 crates per week. 1-20 Rs.



snap said:


> lol u cant idle for crates or other server related stuffs, will get banned. Idlemaster doesn't even require the games to be installed.



I didn't get banned yet. And half of the CS:GO playerbase numbers come from idling.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2016)

Half maybe a bit too high but yeah 10-15% csgo people idle on community servers.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2016)

dont even have time for crap like trading cards. I bought the games for playing. Not other trading cards and crap. 

Just saying.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> dont even have time for crap like trading cards. I bought the games for playing. Not other trading cards and crap.
> 
> Just saying.


This. 
And I'm pretty sure the electricity costs, not just monetary, but also to the environment by wastage like this is not worth a few cards. 
Please do consider if that is a cost you guys want to pay 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> dont even have time for crap like trading cards. I bought the games for playing. Not other trading cards and crap.
> 
> Just saying.



Do you play CS Go ?
I have been away from gaming for past few days or weeks. Feels like ages, lol.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 17, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 1. Buy CS:GO
> 
> 2. Idle for crates
> 
> ...



wtf how do you idle in cs go?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 17, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> wtf how do you idle in cs go?



*i.ytimg.com/vi/BXwAviIJZE8/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2016)

lol this is insane wasteful


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 17, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> 1. Buy CS:GO
> 
> 2. Idle for crates
> 
> ...


By creates you mean cases?

Edit-
Ok, anyways, i got my answer. googled it.

I wasted 159*2 Rs hoping for awp skins 
received a silenced pistol & mag skin instead..


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 17, 2016)

You don't open the cases. Sell them. 0 loss involved. Don't have to idle all day everyday. It doesn't give u more cases. And set to window mode, 720p, lowest settings, laptop power savings on.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 17, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> You don't open the cases. Sell them. 0 loss involved. Don't have to idle all day everyday. It doesn't give u more cases. And set to window mode, 720p, lowest settings, laptop power savings on.



Yeah I did that initially with 3-4 cases.
They give single digit money, way better than wasting 3 digit money on keys.
Just gave it a try hoping for some good awp skins. was a waste


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Do you play CS Go ?
> I have been away from gaming for past few days or weeks. Feels like ages, lol.



i played it a few times. 

i originally bought it with the intent of playing it among ourselves, with someone hosting the server.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> i played it a few times.
> 
> i originally bought it with the intent of playing it among ourselves, with someone hosting the server.


Let's do that this weekend. I will host.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2016)

I shall join too  

Post the IP here of the server here or on this thread: *forum.digit.in/gamerz/145037-counter-strike-global-offensive-announced.html

will join. My steam: Steam Community :: wuodlan


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 19, 2016)

Me 2

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

Me 3 Not.
Too busy in RL these days.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Me 3 Not.
> Too busy in RL these days.


Real life?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 19, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/BXwAviIJZE8/maxresdefault.jpg


I tried idling for 2 days now. Received 1 case.
Was disconnected for high ping in between & it was like that for don't know how much time.

For reducing power consumption reduced graphics to potato settings also reduced core, memory clock to 800 & 1000. power setting lowered to -20%

I wonder if that may effect my hardware 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 19, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> I tried idling for 2 days now. Received 1 case.
> Was disconnected for high ping in between & it was like that for don't know how much time.
> 
> For reducing power consumption reduced graphics to potato settings also reduced core, memory clock to 800 & 1000. power setting lowered to -20%
> ...



Like I said before u don't have to idle all day. u don't get more drops like that. One hour per day is kind of enough for it.
Steam Community :: Guide :: ]=-CS:GO Drops Myth Busting-=


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

Wait a second. Are those online players idling with you? Is this called group virtual yoga?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Real life?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Rocket League, my friend.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 19, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Like I said before u don't have to idle all day. u don't get more drops like that. One hour per day is kind of enough for it.
> Steam Community :: Guide :: ]=-CS:GO Drops Myth Busting-=


Yes i read about limitations.
But it's received at random time right. What's the probability that I'll get any in just that 1 hour or so.
Just asking due to curiosity

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Rocket League, my friend.


ROFL! Real Life  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 19, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Yes i read about limitations.
> But it's received at random time right. What's the probability that I'll get any in just that 1 hour or so.
> Just asking due to curiosity
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



The algorithm probably adds the hours over the week and decides randomly for drop. It was designed to give drops for legit players in the first place.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Wait a second. Are those online players idling with you? Is this called group virtual yoga?


Virtual yoga... That's hilarious!!   

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2016)

^Lol yes, that even cracked me up. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 2, 2016)

Steam is changing bundle pricing, bundles to cost less if you own some of included games


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Steam is changing bundle pricing, bundles to cost less if you own some of included games



Makes sense. Why should you pay for a game that you already own?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2016)

Really good decision. Now I won't feel bad while buying a bundle in which I own half of the games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 2, 2016)

It only remains to be seen now that what percentage of the price will be cut. But this is good nonetheless. Finally can get those bundles that are actually cheaper than each individual game

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2016)

Seems prices of some game have risen along with the value of rupee depreciation.


----------



## Mizanurification (Mar 3, 2016)

Providing 300 INR discount on any steam purchase. Total price should be between 1800-2000 INR (may consist of more than 1 game).

Games will be gifted.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Providing 300 INR discount on any steam purchase. Total price should be between 1800-2000 INR (may consist of more than 1 game).
> 
> Games will be gifted.


You opening new reaper shop?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You opening new reaper shop?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


There is an alternative already available

steamz.co


----------



## Mizanurification (Mar 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You opening new reaper shop?
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



No lel. Just wanna convert my wallet to moolah. 
Not getting time to play games these days.


----------



## 007 (Mar 3, 2016)

Idle Master Discontinued


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2016)

I completed idling my library and he announces ending the support of it


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 4, 2016)

steam is good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2016)

007 said:


> Idle Master Discontinued


Yeah saw that. As long as it works to give me card drops, I don't really care about support. Even the older version of this program works just fine to get card drops.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2016)

Call me noob.
But why do we need a third party program? Can't we simply run the game and let it idle in background?

Does the Idle master do anything different?


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 4, 2016)

^^ for idling game through idlemaster doesn't need installation of games. And it runs in background with minimal usages of RAM and processor.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ for idling game through idlemaster doesn't need installation of games. And it runs in background with minimal usages of RAM and processor.





Whoa!

I use to think its useless. But I don't need card drops. -_-


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2016)

Idlemaster is awesome for card drops, Most of my games I have got drops using Idlemaster. I really wish that it would run on linux but unfortunately it doesn't which saddens me.


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 4, 2016)

^^ it runs on Linux. Just install required libraries and run the program.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ it runs on Linux. Just install required libraries and run the program.



Would it run for games which are not for linux as well ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Would it run for games which are not for linux as well ??


Any game. Works even if game not supported on the current OS you use.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Any game. Works even if game not supported on the current OS you use.


Yeah saw that after running it on Linux.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Have anyone seen extra writes on your ssd due to denuvo? (RoTR, Hitman beta, JC3, fifa16, etc)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have anyone seen extra writes on your ssd due to denuvo? (RoTR, Hitman beta, JC3, fifa16, etc)
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


How did you notice that? 

But I'm not surprised, though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> How did you notice that?
> 
> But I'm not surprised, though.


Samsung magician keeps track of bytes written. And you can compare between long game sessions.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Samsung magician keeps track of bytes written. And you can compare between long game sessions.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll keep an eye on that. Interesting to see.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye on that. Interesting to see.


I may be wrong though. That's why I asked others if they have seen such behaviour.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't really see why they are doing this Denuvo things when they know that it will be broken one or another in a few weeks to month. They are just troubling their legit consumer base.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't really see why they are doing this Denuvo things when they know that it will be broken one or another in a few weeks to month. They are just troubling their legit consumer base.


When and if it does, I'm sure they will have a Plan B. Piracy is a ***** and anything to prevent that, I'm for.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't really see why they are doing this Denuvo things when they know that it will be broken one or another in a few weeks to month. They are just troubling their legit consumer base.


On the contrary they say that pc game cracking will become impossible by 2018. (Google it)

Pros of this: console exclusives will come to pc. ( hell yeah finally )
Cons: DRM and possibly performance killer. ( I still dream GOG taking over the game distribution world)

China team of hackers 3DM gave up cracking for a year ever since they released denuvo. They say that it takes around a month to crack denuvo and publishers claim that major sales already happen by 1 month, so it serves its purpose.

Denuvo constantly generates 64bit encryption keys for the game exe itself, leading to prevention of tampering of the exe. Hence you need a dynamic crack. Also possibly this dynamic key generation contributing to excess writes to drive?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> When and if it does, I'm sure they will have a Plan B. Piracy is a ***** and anything to prevent that, I'm for.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> On the contrary they say that pc game cracking will become impossible by 2018. (Google it)
> 
> Pros of this: console exclusives will come to pc. ( hell yeah finally )
> Cons: DRM and possibly performance killer. ( I still dream GOG taking over the game distribution world)
> ...


Yes I understand that but you see, the people who actually buy games get in trouble because of these extreme measures. I mean you are troubling your actual customers just to delay being pirated. 
Yes I saw the report of 3DM as well and its good but not at the cost of performance drop.
People who buy games will always buy games and people who don't will not. Duration doesn't matter much, I am not so sure about it though because I don't have proof. I am just saying this by self experience from friends and myself as well.
For example, I really wanted to play DAI but don't have a budget for it so I just skipped it, when I can afford it on discounts then I'll buy it. Until then I won't be playing that game.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have anyone seen extra writes on your ssd due to denuvo? (RoTR, Hitman beta, JC3, fifa16, etc)
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Why run it from ssd in the first place lol?

Unless its your only drive

I have JC3 and I run it from HDD so I can't say much about extra writes


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 7, 2016)

But is it proven that Denuvo causes performance drop or heavy disk RW?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> But is it proven that Denuvo causes performance drop or heavy disk RW?


Haven't seen that much disk usage when playing JC3 so can't say tbh


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Why run it from ssd in the first place lol?
> 
> Unless its your only drive
> 
> I have JC3 and I run it from HDD so I can't say much about extra writes


Exactly. Well you must know that most laptops nowadays come with enough space for a single physical drive.

BTW I find it a very silly question - why install a game on ssd? Really? You dunno why?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> But is it proven that Denuvo causes performance drop or heavy disk RW?


It's a debate. While Denuvo devs themselves say that it doesn't kill ssd's, many users have posted saying that it does a lot of random writes.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Haven't seen that much disk usage when playing JC3 so can't say tbh


You can't say about writes from disk usage. All it could take is a few milli seconds to write to an ssd. So you will see average disk usage at 0% when it can write in that period as well.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Exactly. Well you must know that most laptops nowadays come with enough space for a single physical drive.
> 
> BTW I find it a very silly question - why install a game on ssd? Really? You dunno why?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



I know why (Have FO4 and GTA5 on SSD)

If you want I could run JC3 from ssd and show a before and after read and writes


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> I know why (Have FO4 and GTA5 on SSD)
> 
> If you want I could run JC3 from ssd and show a before and after read and writes


That would in fact be very helpful.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You can't say about writes from disk usage. All it could take is a few milli seconds to write to an ssd. So you will see average disk usage at 0% when it can write in that period as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I run JC3 from HDD and also have setup a disk monitoring  gadget so I get to know the disk usage every second 

Also I play in windowed mode so I can monitor it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

ZTR said:


> I run JC3 from HDD and also have setup a disk monitoring  gadget so I get to know the disk usage every second
> 
> Also I play in windowed mode so I can monitor it


Well good then. Haven't played JC3 but have played RoTR and Hitman beta, and I did see a big number of written bytes suddenly one day after some 20 hours of playing them. Now it could as well have been Windows updates (thank you msoft for hiding sudden updates in win 10- they don't even prompt for downloads anymore).

And then I came across this article about denuvo today talking about random writes and hence thought of asking you guys- if Any of you have noticed anything like this.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 7, 2016)

Denuvo is probably like VAC. The performance drops should be similar to VAC. Now can you complain about VAC?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Denuvo is probably like VAC. The performance drops should be similar to VAC. Now can you complain about VAC?


Is it like vac? Denuvo keeps working on the exe while it's running, generating encryption keys for it and checking. Vac doesn't only check your exe right but your byte streams sent and received as well?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 7, 2016)

The point is that there are like a 100 other processes running in the background and no one seems to care about that but Denuvo suddenly gets so much attention. I think it's a pretty good software if it becomes uncrackable for 3 or more months. Finally we can get more good AAA single player games. Most AAA publishers focus on creating multiplayer games for PC just to avoid piracy.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 7, 2016)

I like Denuvo as it reduces piracy. But the problem is that a**hole publishers increase the price of games in India due to reduction in piracy. I can't allow that


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> I like Denuvo as it reduces piracy. But the problem is that a**hole publishers increase the price of games in India due to reduction in piracy. I can't allow that


Not all publishers have increased thier prices

Except EA and Ubisoft


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

alienempire said:


> I like Denuvo as it reduces piracy. But the problem is that a**hole publishers increase the price of games in India due to reduction in piracy. I can't allow that


Rise of the Tomb Raider and Hitman use Denuvo. Both with a Rs 999 launch price. 

Nothing to do with Denuvo. That's just pure publisher greed.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider and Hitman use Denuvo. Both with a Rs 999 launch price.
> 
> Nothing to do with Denuvo. That's just pure publisher greed.


Yup. Greedy shits....

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't really have any problem with any DRM as long as it doesn't affect the game performance. If it does then it should be discouraged.
Yes its good that piracy is declining which might bring us more games from console exclusive. Its very unfortunate that publishers have became more greedy when they are selling more.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't really have any problem with any DRM as long as it doesn't affect the game performance. If it does then it should be discouraged.
> Yes its good that piracy is declining which might bring us more games from console exclusive. Its very unfortunate that publishers have became more greedy when they are selling more.


Yup, thanks to these encryption techs, Xbox One exclusives are coming to Windows 10. I can't wait for Quantum Break and Gears of War 4.


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 8, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Yup, thanks to these encryption techs, Xbox One exclusives are coming to Windows 10. I can't wait for Quantum Break and Gears of War 4.


Are they? Didn't know about that. 
If so, can't wait for new Gears game 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Are they? Didn't know about that.
> If so, can't wait for new Gears game
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, it's coming!  

Me too. It is going to be awesome! I really hope Marcus Fenix is in there. Maybe a cameo or something.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Exclusives doesn't really matter much to me, PC gaming is filled with so many awesome games I don't miss exclusives of Xbone and PS4. 
Yeah I sure do like the big boss fights in them but many have already came to PC and many more to come.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Exclusives doesn't really matter much to me, PC gaming is filled with so many awesome games I don't miss exclusives of Xbone and PS4.
> Yeah I sure do like the big boss fights in them but many have already came to PC and many more to come.


I agree. The best games out there are all Multiplats. But there are some games I can't live without like Uncharted, The Last of Us and Gears of War. Glad to know at least one of those is coming over to PC so I don't have to buy an Xbox One now. I can just buy a PS4 next year.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I agree. The best games out there are all Multiplats. But there are some games I can't live without like Uncharted, The Last of Us and Gears of War. Glad to know at least one of those is coming over to PC so I don't have to buy an Xbox One now. I can just buy a PS4 next year.


My favorite genre is RPG and Strategy and both games are mostly for PC. XCOM 2 is a PC exclusive which was previously cross platformer. PC gaming future is bright.


----------



## Alok (Mar 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> My favorite genre is RPG and Strategy and both games are mostly for PC. XCOM 2 is a PC exclusive which was previously cross platformer. PC gaming future is bright.



Meanwhile I read somewhere about new turn based dragon age


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 8, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Yup, thanks to these encryption techs, *Xbox One exclusives are coming to Windows 10*. I can't wait for Quantum Break and Gears of War 4.


source??? will halo series also come for windows 10?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2016)

Xbox exclusives on Windows will come through Windows Marketplace. And its already proving to be crappier than GFW Live.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 8, 2016)

Windows store does not appear to have a clear policy regarding perpetual access to downloads of purchased games when they become delisted. If your purchased game get delisted it will be gone for good, you can't download or install the game like STEAM

*i.imgur.com/uvQevHG.png

Source: Neogaf


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> source??? will halo series also come for windows 10?


IGN reported it. They took it down shortly after. Microsoft weren't too happy, I'm guessing.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Windows store does not appear to have a clear policy regarding perpetual access to downloads of purchased games when they become delisted. If your purchased game get delisted it will be gone for good, you can't download or install the game like STEAM
> 
> *i.imgur.com/uvQevHG.png
> 
> Source: Neogaf


That's pathetic. I think I will stay well clear from Windows Store until they sort out their ****.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2016)

Also, you don't get access to the games files. Therefore, if you want to mod or install some fix, bummer.

Don't know what's wrong with Microsoft but they have been making the worst decisions lately.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2016)

Alok said:


> Meanwhile I read somewhere about new turn based dragon age


Where ?? Where ?? Tell me please.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 9, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Where ?? Where ?? Tell me please.



That was just a poll. And the options were

A. PC game
B.



Spoiler



Mobile game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2016)

Well then its good as dead.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 11, 2016)

Gears of war enhanced is up on win 10 store, but it says you need a dx12 graphics card. Do we have one in the market yet?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Maxwell cards are DX12 compatible. So should the latest cards from AMD. Ashes of the Singularity was benchmarked.


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was wondering how people can get 100% steam achievement on low play hours or am I so slow and lazy player? That really hurts.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> I was wondering how people can get 100% steam achievement on low play hours or am I so slow and lazy player? That really hurts.


Use steamachievementmamager on non vac games. Get all achievements in 10 secs.Use at your own risk though.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

Serious Sam complete for ₹192 worth it?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Mar 18, 2016)

^^ I bought Serious Sam first and second encounter HD, SS: 2 , SS 3:BFE with DLCs only for 92 rupees. Buy the pack unless you play classic versions. AFAIK, classic 1st and 2nd encounter are same as HD encounters, but with pathetic graphics.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 18, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> ^^ I bought Serious Sam first and second encounter HD, SS: 2 , SS 3:BFE with DLCs only for 92 rupees. Buy the pack unless you play classic versions. AFAIK, classic 1st and 2nd encounter are same as HD encounters, but with pathetic graphics.


Yeah, I had played the classic ones when I was a kid, some 12 years+ back I think. In some cyber cafe. Obvious they will have bad graphics. So I gues from your post, it's not worth it. Point taken.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2016)

Purchased Superhot yesterday. Pretty good shooter and really interesting mechanics. Basically, time moves when you move. That means that as long as you are standing still, time almost stops (rather moves slower than bullet time). Every time you move the mouse or move your character, time speeds to normal rate and then stops again when you stop moving. The objective is to kill all enemies (called "Red dudes") on the map, who in turn are trying to overrun you and shoot you from all directions. Therefore, you must move carefully, take cover from enemy bullets (you can see the bullet's trajectory when you slow down, helping you to dodge them). You can neutralize enemies by stun enemies by punching them or throwing objects at them and kill them by firing at them with a gun or chopping them with a katana. Hell, you can chop bullets in mid air with the katana. After you kill all enemies, a replay of your gameplay for that map is shown at normal speed.

Really fun game with an inception grade storyline.

- - - Updated - - -

Check it: SUPERHOT on Stea


----------



## 007 (Mar 18, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, I had played the classic ones when I was a kid, some 12 years+ back I think. In some cyber cafe. Obvious they will have bad graphics. So I gues from your post, it's not worth it. Point taken.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Same. Played the first one long time back and it was the first game in my life that gave me nausea and I literally puked. It's not that I can't manage FPS games and fast movements but for some reason this game gave me the worst headache ever. Never thought of it again or followed the series thereafter.  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 22, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/edM7t03.jpg​


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2016)

Has the suspension on Bitcoin exchanges in India been lifted?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 22, 2016)

I wonder if it's even feasible for us to use bitcoin. Exchange is too large.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2016)

Should have purchased back when it was around $2 per Bitcoin.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Should have purchased back when it was around $2 per Bitcoin.


That's the thing with it right. It's like company shares.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone up for a copy of Rocket League? I want one.
Save 40% on Rocket League on Steam

It would cost Rs 707 / 4 = Rs *177* Only for this awesome game!

- - - Updated - - -

WTF... I decided to buy the 4 pack and later sell extra copies to friends. But I can't buy it since I bought before! What!!

*i.imgur.com/djnxqmA.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2016)

I want to buy if its around Rs.200


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> WTF... I decided to buy the 4 pack and later sell extra copies to friends. But I can't buy it since I bought before! What!!


What are you shocked about? Are you shocked that you didn't know that you own Rocket League already (or) that you are unable to buy the 4-pack? If the latter, then Steam error messages should be pretty clear. The way 4-pack works - it will activate one copy for you and create 3 giftable copies in inventory. For certain games before there was a glitch long time back where you can buy the 4-pack itself as a gift and keep in inventory, which is not possible anymore. And even in that case, people who already own that game cannot split the pack to create four copies. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah. So my friend bought the four or pack. Already have two buyers. One copy left.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2016)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] can you wait till tonight?? I asked my friends to tell if they are interested to buy. one guy is really interested. if other two doesnt turn up then i will join you guys


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] can you wait till tonight?? I asked my friends to tell if they are interested to buy. one guy is really interested. if other two doesnt turn up then i will join you guys



I have one license left. Until someone else contacts me, its with me. 
I will post here if someone else does contact me. You are on priority list.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 23, 2016)

Tbh the game is worth the full amount..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Tbh the game is worth the full amount..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


But sadly anyone who haven't played it wouldn't believe so. Everyone who already have  wouldn't need to buy at full price.
So, discounts ftw.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 24, 2016)

Vyom said:


> But sadly anyone who haven't played it wouldn't believe so. Everyone who already have  wouldn't need to buy at full price.
> So, discounts ftw.



I am interested as well.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2016)

So I have one license left. Following members want it: [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION] [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] and [MENTION=167883]Mizanurification[/MENTION]

Please contact me through PM. I would give the steam key to the first one who do so. I will be accepting Flipkart voucher for Rs 177.


----------



## avanildutta (Apr 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> So I have one license left. Following members want it: [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION] [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] and [MENTION=167883]Mizanurification[/MENTION]
> 
> Please contact me through PM. I would give the steam key to the first one who do so. I will be accepting Flipkart voucher for Rs 177.



Can i get it for free..  Aftrol kitna saath diya ha ingame..  Itna to banta ha yaar..  ..  [MENTION=102851]G-Force[/MENTION]

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Can i get it for free..  Aftrol kitna saath diya ha ingame..  Itna to banta ha yaar..  ..  [MENTION=102851]G-Force[/MENTION]
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Who are you? That GForce profile have no post. And the answer is, "No".


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2016)

lol Rekt


----------



## avanildutta (Apr 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Who are you? That GForce profile have no post. And the answer is, "No".



Wow bro so harsh..  Cant even take a joke..  Well nevermind Mr. Aerial Master..  Btw dont know what post you taking about..  But if i am not wrong you are following me in tapatalk.. Whatever,  sorry supermod.. 
And ya if you have just asked or told me the same thing that i have bro would have given you away the 4-pack just for those RL friendship sake. Really heartbroken yaar..   

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2016)

^^ lol.
Sorry. But RL is no joke.
You have to earn it. And plus you already have RL. xD


----------



## Mizanurification (Apr 25, 2016)

Got the game. Now who all r playing it?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Got the game. Now who all r playing it?



Mostly who post in this thread: *forum.digit.in/gamerz/192652-rocket-league.html


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get games without putting your credit card details....I don't like to put those anywhere online?  Anyway to buy gift cards or something? Is there a gift card system?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Does anyone know how to get games without putting your credit card details....I don't like to put those anywhere online?  Anyway to buy gift cards or something? Is there a gift card system?


PayPal, entropay, paytm, payumoney, ICICI pockets and loads more...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> PayPal, entropay, paytm, payumoney, ICICI pockets and loads more...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



None of those work on Steam since they switched to Rupees, except perhaps Entropay.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> None of those work on Steam since they switched to Rupees, except perhaps Entropay.


For steam use entropay or ICICI pockets.

Both are virtual international credit cards.

Icici pockets is free but entropay will charge you.

And you should mention steam. The question was generic asking what to use to buy games online. There are so many online game storefronts.

You can also buy steam wallet from reapershop/steamz using paytm,payumoney etc.

Please check before saying I posted wrong info.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2016)

The salt is strong with this one.

The thread is Steam that's why I assumed.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> The salt is strong with this one.
> 
> The thread is Steam that's why I assumed.


I agree. But I am talking w.r.t OPs comment. Don't you agree his question is more generic than steam. Maybe wrong thread for OP?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2016)

^^ Agreed that it was generic. I got the feeling that he doesn't want to expose his CC/DC anywhere for purchasing games. So even PayPal (which is trusted) is not an option. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2016)

I use Icici bank debit and credit cards, they work perfectly well in steam.


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

007 said:


> ^^ Agreed that it was generic. I got the feeling that he doesn't want to expose his CC/DC anywhere for purchasing games. So even PayPal (which is trusted) is not an option.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Yaa.. Ideally I would like to pay in cash like steam wallet cards bt I was looking at other options. Actually am just 16 n dunno how those virtual credit cards work. My dad is ready to pay by any means which will hide account details 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Yaa.. Ideally I would like to pay in cash like steam wallet cards bt I was looking at other options. Actually am just 16 n dunno how those virtual credit cards work. My dad is ready to pay by any means which will hide account details
> 
> Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


Virtual credit cards are like prepaid cards. From the outside they work like a real life credit card, but you can only withdraw as much as you recharge it with. So it's pretty safe even if it gets stolen. As for account details needed to create the card for you, those will be protected by the service provider. I can suggest you go for ICICI pockets it's easy to fund via net banking too so no chances of card details getting stolen. And to add that if you have an ICICI account then you already have a pockets ACC. Just use that. Extra layer of security.

Chances of buying with hard cash only, I guess your options are very slim. Even retail these days are mostly via e-stores like flipkart that require some form of electronic payment.

Finally many steam, origin, uplay, battle.net games are put up on the Indian websites like reapershop or steamz that accept paytm wallet or payumoney that conform to RBI directives so are pretty safe compared to PayPal even.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Virtual credit cards are like prepaid cards. From the outside they work like a real life credit card, but you can only withdraw as much as you recharge it with. So it's pretty safe even if it gets stolen. As for account details needed to create the card for you, those will be protected by the service provider. I can suggest you go for ICICI pockets it's easy to fund via net banking too so no chances of card details getting stolen. And to add that if you have an ICICI account then you already have a pockets ACC. Just use that. Extra layer of security.
> 
> Chances of buying with hard cash only, I guess your options are very slim. Even retail these days are mostly via e-stores like flipkart that require some form of electronic payment.
> 
> ...


Ok thanx. I will ask him abt it  

One last thing. Can it be used like a normal credit card? Coz looks like I can get a physical card too soo can I be used like for shopping n all too?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Ok thanx. I will ask him abt it
> 
> One last thing. Can it be used like a normal credit card? Coz looks like I can get a physical card too soo can I be used like for shopping n all too?


Not entropay but with ICICI pockets yes- you can request for a physical card as far as I know. Though I haven't done it myself.

And of course it should work in all aspects similar to any other card 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2016)

Almost every damn site has a virtual card. Pockets, Udio offer physical card in addition to virtual. FreeCharge also has virtual card called FC GO but Mastercard. Digibank offers virtual DC. Haven't tried if all these work on Steam and internationally but I have them all and looted few specific offers using these. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 27, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Does anyone know how to get games without putting your credit card details....I don't like to put those anywhere online?  Anyway to buy gift cards or something? Is there a gift card system?



Steam now supports bitcoin. Buy bitcoin from sites like unocoin and use it on steam. The fee(bitcoin buying) is also attractive compared to VCC like entropay


----------



## Mizanurification (May 2, 2016)

Gamermall.in = 5$= 340INR
Entropay = 5$+.05$ = 348INR

Both methods works, u will still need to use a debit/credit card to refill.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 9, 2016)

does icici pockets works with origin? i am trying to buy bf4 premium but even entropay is not adding funds with sbi visa debit card.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> does icici pockets works with origin? i am trying to buy bf4 premium but even entropay is not adding funds with sbi visa debit card.


Haven't tried, so far all my purchases on origin have been via icici cc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 9, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> does icici pockets works with origin? i am trying to buy bf4 premium but even entropay is not adding funds with sbi visa debit card.



nope pockets won't work with origin and steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

alienempire said:


> nope pockets won't work with origin and steam


It should because customer care told me pockets card is just like international cc

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It should because customer care told me pockets card is just like international cc
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



I have pockets VCC I tried in steam,origin and paypal it didn't work


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> I have pockets VCC I tried in steam,origin and paypal it didn't work


Maybe you have to activate international on it like with ICICI DC. Try calling customer care once.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 10, 2016)

Entropay doesn't work either on Origin

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 11, 2016)

what works on origin then?? i only have sbi dc


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2016)

That's bad if emtroypay doesn't work. That is supposed to be an international cc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

I can't even top up Entropay now with my PNB DC or BOI DC. Both of them used to get accepted by entropay, not anymore.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2016)

gameranand said:
			
		

> I can't even top up Entropay now with my PNB DC or BOI DC. Both of them used to get accepted by entropay, not anymore.



International Transactions probably require you to get an appropriate card. The basic debit apparently has stopped working for quite a few.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> International Transactions probably require you to get an appropriate card. The basic debit apparently has stopped working for quite a few.


Any VCC which would national payment in India but would do international payment for me ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 14, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Any VCC which would national payment in India but would do international payment for me ??



just use a normal visa cc or dc....


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 14, 2016)

Paypal + entropay works on origin (bought lots of games with mexico vyprvpn trick)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/x4f1Bex.png
June 23- July 4


----------



## snap (May 16, 2016)

"Confidential"


----------



## 007 (May 16, 2016)

Piyush said:


> *i.imgur.com/x4f1Bex.png
> June 23- July 4


Thanks for sharing. I reposted to PC Game Deals.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2016)

snap said:


> "Confidential"



Yeah they try to keep the dates secret for when they can officially announce. Previous sales I remember we got to know dates because of some eBay notification messages in few countries.


----------



## masterkd (May 21, 2016)

does it worth to purchase Definitive Editions of Dead Island and Dead Island Riptide?
I already have the full games.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

masterkd said:


> does it worth to purchase Definitive Editions of Dead Island and Dead Island Riptide?
> I already have the full games.


If you want better graphics and a new engine you can get it. 

Complete list of features here: News - News  - Deep Silver


----------



## setanjan123 (May 28, 2016)

Anybody bought Battleborn ?  :3


----------



## Bhargav (May 28, 2016)

40% already right?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2016)

Are there any sites similar to reapershop.com ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 31, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Are there any sites similar to reapershop.com ?


SteamZ.co

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 31, 2016)

Hard reset redux pricing error on steam. 85% off for preorder. (You either need to own original or shadow warrior 2013 any one) 

Discount won't show in search panel. Go to the game store page and hit buy.

Price was showing as ₹5450 for me for some reason but only ₹85 on hitting buy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (May 31, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hard reset redux pricing error on steam. 85% off for preorder. (You either need to own original or shadow warrior 2013 any one)
> 
> Discount won't show in search panel. Go to the game store page and hit buy.
> 
> ...



thanks bro , got it , 84 Rs pre-order


----------



## 007 (May 31, 2016)

I own Hard Reset EE. So I'm getting the 85% off which is normal and anytime for me right? Game worth ₹84?

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 31, 2016)

007 said:


> I own Hard Reset EE. So I'm getting the 85% off which is normal and anytime for me right? Game worth ₹84?
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Yeah you will get 85% off. I have been waiting to get hard reset ee for sometime. I didn't have to get ee even as I had shadow warrior. If you like old school shooters then it is good. And redux seems to be more of an overhaul than just graphics...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 31, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hard reset redux pricing error on steam. 85% off for preorder. (You either need to own original or shadow warrior 2013 any one)
> 
> Discount won't show in search panel. Go to the game store page and hit buy.
> 
> ...


Does it work with shadow warrior special edition? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 31, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Does it work with shadow warrior special edition?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yup

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 1, 2016)

Introducing GOG connect - For y'all DRM-free lovers 

GOG.com

*HOW DOES GOG CONNECT WORK?*
To connect your library with GOG.com, sign in to your active Steam account via this page. You'll be able to import all the games listed below to your GOG.com library – assuming you own them.
The eligible games are limited-time offers made possible by participating developers and publishers, so stay tuned for more games to come.
You can connect only one Steam account with your GOG.com library. This process is permanent – choose wisely!

*CURRENTLY ELIGIBLE FOR GOG CONNECT*  (5 days remaining)


BIT.TRIP Runner
Braid
Breach & Clear
Breach & Clear: Deadline
Broken Sword: Director's Cut
FTL: Advanced Edition
Galactic Civilizations III
Mount & Blade
Project Zomboidin Dev
Saints Row 2
Shadowrun Returns
Sherlock Holmes: Secret of the Silver Earring
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing: Final Cut
Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Witness
To the Moon
Trine Enchanted Edition
Two Worlds
Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament Goty
Vvvvvv
Xenonauts

More Titles Coming Soon!!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2016)

007 said:


> Introducing GOG connect - For y'all DRM-free lovers
> 
> GOG.com
> 
> ...



Awesome.If only I had Braid in Steam....I love that game but didn't bought it yet and missed all the bundles as well.


----------



## 007 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmm. And I miss the following 10 games (out of 22) - 

Braid
Breach & Clear
Breach & Clear: Deadline
Galactic Civilizations III
Project Zomboid
Shadowrun Returns
The Witness
Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament GOTY
Xenonauts


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2016)

I got 9 

Braid
Mount & Blade
Saints Row 2
Shadowrun Returns
Witcher: Enhanced Edition
To the Moon
Trine Enchanted Edition
Two Worlds
Vvvvvv


----------



## anaklusmos (Jun 2, 2016)

I didn't get it, what's the exact benefit we gain from connecting the accounts? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 2, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I didn't get it, what's the exact benefit we gain from connecting the accounts?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


For once, we will actually own the games..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 2, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I didn't get it, what's the exact benefit we gain from connecting the accounts?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Unlike other digital distributors where you just own a licence to play the game, since gog is a drm free platform, anything you purchase from there becomes your forever even if the game is taken down from the store in the future.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 2, 2016)

I got no games after connecting. 

Yesterday it was saying it may take days to import the games. 

Today it says oops something went wrong, please try again but no option to reconnect.

Am supposed to get most of those games as advertised as I have them on steam...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I got no games after connecting.
> 
> Yesterday it was saying it may take days to import the games.
> 
> ...


It took me four hours. Wait.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Alok said:


> It took me four hours. Wait.


Been more than 12 hours for me lol...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2016)

No need to reconnect, once you connected open gog connect after some time, it will show you detected games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2016)

Unable to sign in after gog connect


----------



## anaklusmos (Jun 2, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Unable to sign in after gog connect


Same 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 4, 2016)

Guys stuck in a dilemma. The rainbow six siege starter edition is pretty tempting. That price looks very good. And I won't mind the grind if I enjoy the game. Question is is it wise to buy it or wait for summer sale and get the standard edition. How much will be the standard edition on sale? If it's like a 200 rupees difference I'd rather get the starter since I am pretty tight on money atm.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys stuck in a dilemma. The rainbow six siege starter edition is pretty tempting. That price looks very good. And I won't mind the grind if I enjoy the game. Question is is it wise to buy it or wait for summer sale and get the standard edition. How much will be the standard edition on sale? If it's like a 200 rupees difference I'd rather get the starter since I am pretty tight on money atm.


Game is worth it. Your choice to wait for summer sale. The grind will be ridiculous on starter edition. You may have to play daily 4 hours. If that's fine then go with it. You anyway need a total of 5 attackers and 5 defenders unlocked at anytime so that you have at least something to choose. So technically you need not unlock all. Just unlock the 10 good ones you like.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

Alok said:


> No need to reconnect, once you connected open gog connect after some time, it will show you detected games.


Yeah, got 8 games after two days of it saying error..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, got 8 games after two days of it saying error..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I didn't do it when they launched after reading people facing issues. Did it first yesterday and got 9 games imdtly. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 6, 2016)

007 said:


> I didn't do it when they launched after reading people facing issues. Did it first yesterday and got 9 games imdtly.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Gog just moved to second position after steam.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, got 8 games after two days of it saying error..


All the games haven't moved, the total publishers who had accepted it initially where quite less. There were like 10 or something games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 7, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> All the games haven't moved, the total publishers who had accepted it initially where quite less. There were like 10 or something games


Yeah that much is pretty clear from the official gog post.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

100 badge mark!

*i.imgur.com/LMfVIfM.png


----------



## 007 (Jun 29, 2016)

For all Windows Phone friends - Steam – Windows Apps on Microsoft Stor
No more trade holds for you


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 30, 2016)

^^ that is a very nice thing to hear about.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2016)

^^ Not available for my 640.


----------



## 007 (Jul 1, 2016)

I did not find a dedicated thread for this game (piece of crap). Thank GOD and TDF friends for that! :grin_NF:
I'm literally crying from laughing after watching this angry review. Capcom screwed this up royally.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2016)

spin off to the series always been crappy , was hoping same for not and its exactly what it should


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2016)

007 said:


> For all Windows Phone friends - Steam – Windows Apps on Microsoft Stor
> No more trade holds for you


I use virtualbox and Genymotion for that on Linux as I don't use Windows.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2016)

007 said:


> For all Windows Phone friends - Steam – Windows Apps on Microsoft Stor
> No more trade holds for you


They said they're not interested in making Steam app for windows, few months back.
NO Plans for Windows Phone Support at the moment, please PIN this Topic :: Steam Guard Mobile Authenticator Bet


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2016)

[H] Deadly Profits 75% off Coupon [W] Cards :: Steam Trading Cards Grou

If anybody is up for the trade, pm me on steam.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2016)

Steam Summer Sale 2016 — Steam Spy — Mediu



> These 1,592 games moved 36.8 million copies!
> 
> This year Steam Summer Sale generated $223.2M in revenue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2016)

Can i use my India steam account to buy and play games from US steam ?


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Can i use my India steam account to buy and play games from US steam ?


When you say Indian steam account it just means that your current country and payment method is set to India and supported Indian payment methods respectively. If you want to change to US and buy games from US store, you just have to change your country and add a US based payment method with US billing address for verification of country change. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2016)

007 said:


> When you say Indian steam account it just means that your current country and payment method is set to India and supported Indian payment methods respectively. If you want to change to US and buy games from US store, you just have to change your country and add a US based payment method with US billing address for verification of country change.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


What I meant was...can I play US steam games bought in US ?

do I need two accounts for playing games in US and India ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2016)

You cannot activate region locked games in a country where that game was not meant to be activated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You cannot activate region locked games in a country where that game was not meant to be activated.



Yes I know

lets say I am in US and have access to Steam account (as I change the country in settings)
and buy a game in $.

and if I move back to India and log in to my account...will the game is playable ?


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes I know
> 
> lets say I am in US and have access to Steam account (as I change the country in settings)
> and buy a game in $.
> ...


Ok, now you are being clear with your use-case (your previous response was ambiguous in a way as well). The answer is yes. You will be able to play the games purchased on the same account while you are in US and will also be able to play them back in India if you return and revert the store setting because US is one of the region-free Steam stores. 

Also note that, all your current game licenses that have a IN tag (check your account - - > licenses and activation details) will most likely be unplayable in the US. Not all games that have IN tag but few that have run-lock enabled for Indian IP. If you still want to play those games in the US, you need to contact Steam support to force remove those game licenses from your account (no refunds and stuff here) and buy the same game again in US and play. 

Hope this clarifies your doubt. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Ok, now you are being clear with your use-case (your previous response was ambiguous in a way as well). The answer is yes. You will be able to play the games purchased on the same account while you are in US and will also be able to play them back in India if you return and revert the store setting because US is one of the region-free Steam stores.
> 
> Also note that, all your current game licenses that have a IN tag (check your account - - > licenses and activation details) will most likely be unplayable in the US. Not all games that have IN tag but few that have run-lock enabled for Indian IP. If you still want to play those games in the US, you need to contact Steam support to force remove those game licenses from your account (no refunds and stuff here) and buy the same game again in US and play.
> 
> ...


Possible to play sp offline?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 14, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Possible to play sp offline?


I have no idea TBH. Did not try this yet. But my guess is that if SP offline is possible then it probably defeats the purpose of the run lock. So I'm just guessing no. 


Sent from my RN3


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 17, 2016)

007 said:


> I have no idea TBH. Did not try this yet. But my guess is that if SP offline is possible then it probably defeats the purpose of the run lock. So I'm just guessing no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my RN3



afaik run lock is only for games brought retail, for example csgo which u buy from flipkart, amazon etc cannot be played outside india , but if you buy from steam store its fine, since i have tested on  this game i know about the case regarding csgo, the rest well u have to manually check steamdb i guess


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 18, 2016)

Steam went offline today :scared_NF: :sad_NF:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2016)

Steamworks DRM is same for games. First launch has to be done when pc is online and later you can play. If game has other 3rd party drm that needs you to be online, then you need to be online. Nowadays after the introduction of inr pricing, you can only activate steam purchased games in India. In DVD, depending on which game, it may or may not have restrictions. 

If one travels abroad, the version of the game they've activated on their account can be playable. Just don't use VPN as it may get your accounts banned.


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> If one travels abroad, the version of the game they've activated on their account can be playable.


Nope, not necessarily. What was being discussed is the run lock. There is a tag called onlyallowrunincountries which devs can use to enable and set it to India for a game. If you have such a tagged license purchased and activated in your account, you will not be able to launch the game from outside India. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2016)

So, if i buy a steam game in US and want to play it in India...it will work :smile_NF:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> So, if i buy a steam game in US and want to play it in India...it will work :smile_NF:



Keys bought from Amazon.com also work here.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> So, if i buy a steam game in US and want to play it in India...it will work :smile_NF:




Unless it is region locked, or has a run lock.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2016)

Skud said:


> Unless it is region locked, or has a run lock.



where will I get that info before purchase ?


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> where will I get that info before purchase ?


steamdb.info (source of truth) 
SteamLocks - Steam Region Lock Inspector

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2016)

Many times I have seen that run lock games also run in other countries when provided proof of identity. But this is not the case with all the games, I think at last it comes down to Developer about what kind of Lock they want to implement in their games. Steam just provide the tools for the task.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just a confusion... Hard Reset Redux steam purchase gives you both redux and extended edition?


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Just a confusion... Hard Reset Redux steam purchase gives you both redux and extended edition?



yes both as separate entries.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2016)

Its pretty damn cheap. I can get it for like ₹64 only.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Its pretty damn cheap. I can get it for like ₹64 only.




That's means you already own the Extended Edition, probably from some bundle.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 21, 2016)

^^ Nah. Redux can give you both the editions. 

Though I can't find any official notice about this.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 22, 2016)

You can now permanently delete your Steam account


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2016)

Skud said:


> That's means you already own the Extended Edition, probably from some bundle.


That and Shadow Warrior as well. After 85% discount its 85. With some completing bundle its 64.


----------



## avanildutta (Jul 22, 2016)

Life is strange episode 1 is now free on steam..  Just a reminder if you know already..   

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure if it is off-topic... can I use entropy to transfer money to my paypal account? If yes, how safe is it?

PS:- planning to buy some bundles through SBI International debit card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2016)

^^ Entropay is pretty legit. They're trusted and I've personally used them in the past. However, I'm not sure if you can use it to fund an Indian Paypal account.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Not sure if it is off-topic... can I use entropy to transfer money to my paypal account? If yes, how safe is it?
> 
> PS:- planning to buy some bundles through SBI International debit card.



afaik you can not add money on paypal india

entropy works though


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you guyz for your responses. I can now confirm that Entropay is a hassle-free VCC service. The only problem is that refund policy from third party as it takes minimum 2-3 days to reflect the transaction on your entropay main statement. For example, I have linked my vcc to paypal, paypal charged $1.68 for confirmation, then it was supposed to immediately refund after the confirmation but delayed as it takes 2-3 days to reflect on entropay statement.

Again I can't complain about 4.95% rate for currency conversion as there is no other options (not in my knowledge) available. 
 [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION], yes, you are right. Paypal India doesn't allow to add money but allows auto withdrawal.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> I can now confirm that Entropay is a hassle-free VCC service. The only problem is that refund policy from third party as it takes minimum 2-3 days to reflect the transaction on your entropay main statement. For example, I have linked my vcc to paypal, paypal charged $1.68 for confirmation, then it was supposed to immediately refund after the confirmation but delayed as it takes 2-3 days to reflect on entropay statement.
> .



that delay is annoying,  better get an ICICI debit/credit card.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 1, 2016)

sohan_92 said:


> Thank you guyz for your responses. I can now confirm that Entropay is a hassle-free VCC service. The only problem is that refund policy from third party as it takes minimum 2-3 days to reflect the transaction on your entropay main statement. For example, I have linked my vcc to paypal, paypal charged $1.68 for confirmation, then it was supposed to immediately refund after the confirmation but delayed as it takes 2-3 days to reflect on entropay statement.
> 
> Again I can't complain about 4.95% rate for currency conversion as there is no other options (not in my knowledge) available.
> [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION], yes, you are right. Paypal India doesn't allow to add money but allows auto withdrawal.



+1 to entropay

Works fine for my steam,humble bundle and hosting renewals. Doesn't work on origin though ( Use PayPal linked with entropay) 

Also


Spoiler



I use SBI silver international debit card to topup entropay


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 6, 2016)

VAC games cannot be bought into inventory anymore. This is to reduce users exploiting bulk purchases etc. to alt their stats, idle boxes (csgo) etc.

Joyous hour!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Aug 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> VAC games cannot be bought into inventory anymore. This is to reduce users exploiting bulk purchases etc. to alt their stats, idle boxes (csgo) etc.
> 
> Joyous hour!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I did not understand this. What does it mean actually for me? Sorry if noob question.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 6, 2016)

masterkd said:


> I did not understand this. What does it mean actually for me? Sorry if noob question.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Cheating in CS:GO might be reduced. Crate prices might increase in marketplace.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 6, 2016)

masterkd said:


> I did not understand this. What does it mean actually for me? Sorry if noob question.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You won't get the option of store to inven when buying a vac game as a gift. Either redeem it or send it right away. No game gift hoarding.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Aug 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You won't get the option of store to inven when buying a vac game as a gift. Either redeem it or send it right away. No game gift hoarding.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ahh I get it now. Thanks for clarification.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2016)

I am not sure if it will help though. They are just adding levels of restriction and I understand that its difficult to catch all the cheaters. First they added the 30 day trade restriction for games, then the $5 for full access and now this. I am not sure if it will help much or not. The $5 restriction did helped though, I use to get a lot of Bot friend requests which have been reduced substantially. As always, it won't affect normal consumers much. Well may be yes because of those B'Day or special occasion gifts which is Bad I guess. Still you have HB and many others for that purpose. Same goes for VAC games as well except maybe CS GO. I am not sure if it sells on other stores or not. They might have added the restriction for CSGO only because for others it will just create problem for normal users and not the spammers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 6, 2016)

Restriction is only on VAC games AFAIK

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Restriction is only on VAC games AFAIK
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



And there are too many of them and it will only create problems for normal users who want to gift their peeps on the B'Day or some special occasions. I mean lets face it, they are just doing it to stop cheating in CS GO game. Why banning others as well.

See this list of VAC games
Steam Searc


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2016)

September 13 -->


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

packed up with games and DLC and ready to go for this.


----------



## anky (Aug 20, 2016)

hello guys,
i was wondering if i connect my bluetooth headphones(with integrated mic) on my pc, will it work in steam games? (CS:GO)


----------



## 007 (Aug 20, 2016)

It should work as long it is properly configured in your pc settings. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

Recently sold a useless card for ₹500.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Recently sold a useless card for ₹500.


Card? What card? Sound card, graphics card?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Card? What card? Sound card, graphics card?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Steam trading card I guess.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Steam trading card I guess.


Steam trading card for 500  

I never get such drops.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Aug 22, 2016)

can we sell cases like gamma 2  case and operation wildfire case in steam.?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2016)

anky said:


> can we sell cases like gamma 2  case and operation wildfire case in steam.?



Yes...


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Recently sold a useless card for ₹500.


Omg! Trading card for ₹500??

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Omg! Trading card for ₹500??
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Best I ever got was a foil card that went for ₹30.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 22, 2016)

what is the maximum listing price in steam market or what is the maximum wallet limit in steam in INR...?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> what is the maximum listing price in steam market or what is the maximum wallet limit in steam in INR...?


$400

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> what is the maximum listing price in steam market or what is the maximum wallet limit in steam in INR...?





aniketdawn.89 said:


> $400
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




32000 INR or 500 USD.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Recently sold a useless card for ₹500.




Sold a foil card for $50 once, never had such success again.

Btw, from which game?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a SBI debit card but that isn't accepted by steam. So I am planning to use Skrill. Is it recommended? Please reply soon as Far Cry sale ends in 3 hours. Thank you.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I have a SBI debit card but that isn't accepted by steam. So I am planning to use Skrill. Is it recommended? Please reply soon as Far Cry sale ends in 3 hours. Thank you.


You could always buy a steam wallet card

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks @Pasapa , sbi debit card will be accepted then??

Edit : [STRIKE]After looking at those options I remembered that I have tried that in past. But sbi card doesnt work to purchase steam funds.[/STRIKE]

So far, I have made 0 purchase on steam, I ask my friend to buy the game/dlc and then gift it to me

- - - Updated - - -

ok i googled a bit and found that i can buy steam wallet cards from reapershop, respawn and gamersgift websire. recommended??

Edit : sorry [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION], i thought you meant steam wallet but not steam wallet cards. I haven't heard about these until now. Thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks @Pasapa , sbi debit card will be accepted then??
> 
> Edit : After looking at those options I remembered that I have tried that in past. But sbi card doesnt work to purchase steam funds.
> 
> ...


I have made multiple purchases from reapershop and steamz.co and can confirm that those are legit. But reapershop is the faster one.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2016)

all steam wallets upto 500INR are out of stock on Reapershop

Update : I bought steam wallet cards from GamersGift. Got the code immediately. and then bought far cry 3. thank you [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] and [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] for suggestions


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skud said:


> Sold a foil card for $50 once, never had such success again.


James Bond pulls the trigger on himself in disappointment and jealous.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

Skud said:


> Sold a foil card for $50 once, never had such success again.
> 
> Btw, from which game?



Dunno. Some free game I got from Gleam or something. It dropped foil and I listed on market for 500. 

I also sold 2-3 cards for $10 or more, but still ₹500 feels better because of Indian pricing. If I had listed it for higher then I might have sold it for ₹1000 as well. But my mind said "Beta lalach buri bala hai, aisa na ho ki ₹5 ka bhi na bike."

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> James Bond pulls the trigger on himself in disappointment and jealous.


Have sold Foil Summer cards in a year for like $20 or something. Got 2 of them and sold immediately.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2016)

If i buy far cry 2 now, will I find other players to play online?? doesn't matter if its ranked or not


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2016)

I doubt it.

Why sudden interest in Far Cry 2?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2016)

^Thank you for replying. I used to play that with my hostel mates. yesterday I suggested to buy that as it was for only Rs74. Another important reason is all my hostel mates have ancient laptops or govt.laptop, FC2 was playable with lowest settings. But Then few guys(with good laptops) said FC2 servers are dead now. No point in buying such old game. Then everone decided to buy FC3. 
Bought FC3 and regretting that it wont run on few guy's laptop. So they won't buy. wasted my Rs.124. Could have bought RocketLeagur DLC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2016)

One doesnt simply say, I bought FC3 for Rs 124 and my money was wasted


----------



## anky (Aug 23, 2016)

far cry 4 was also available for very cheap..but I don't think its MP will be good. is it good?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> One doesnt simply say, I bought FC3 for Rs 124 and my money was wasted


I used to play games like COD2, FC2 only with the college mates on LAN. Actually I find shooting games very hard to complete. so i don't play single player mode. It is waste of money if I don't play. Playing with random people on internet isn't fun as much as playing with college mates.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> One doesnt simply say, I bought FC3 for Rs 124 and my money was wasted


Yeah they say that for fc primal  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2016)

anky said:


> far cry 4 was also available for very cheap..but I don't think its MP will be good. is it good?



absolutely. 

the coop is a great way to play in FC4. 

lots of sudden encounters and trolling around.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah they say that for fc primal
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



its that bad?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 23, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> absolutely.
> 
> the coop is a great way to play in FC4.
> 
> ...


Primal is well polished copy paste of fc4 with a different setting. They did not even create a new map structure for it.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160823/40771a98d191f34b58b2557c18283f4b.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^Thank you for replying. I used to play that with my hostel mates. yesterday I suggested to buy that as it was for only Rs74. Another important reason is all my hostel mates have ancient laptops or govt.laptop, FC2 was playable with lowest settings. But Then few guys(with good laptops) said FC2 servers are dead now. No point in buying such old game. Then everone decided to buy FC3.
> Bought FC3 and regretting that it wont run on few guy's laptop. So they won't buy. wasted my Rs.124. Could have bought RocketLeagur DLC.


You can play through virtual LAN. AFAIK FC2 had LAN as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2016)

^now we aren't staying in hostel anymore. everyone staying at different place that is why we decided to buy original game , to play together once again. FC2 has LAN, That is why we never moved away from FC2 and COD2.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^now we aren't staying in hostel anymore. everyone staying at different place that is why we decided to buy original game , to play together once again. FC2 has LAN, That is why we never moved away from FC2 and COD2.


Virtual Lan through hamachi if numbers of players are 5 or less. If more then you can use Tungle. Both are basically virtual LAN.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 24, 2016)

Square enix does it this time. They were in my good books but now with Hitman as an always online game, they come with mankind divided as a single player game where you have to pay real money in the in game shop to buy items. Already a $60 single player game and all this bull manure. 

To add to that all pre order bonus items and season pass items are one time use only or save locked. So if you use them in your current play though and then decide to start a new save, you have to repurchase everything with real money. Very mature square enix!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2016)

Mankind Divided is only Rs. 999 on Steam. Probably this price is only for India.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 24, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Mankind Divided is only Rs. 999 on Steam. Probably this price is only for India.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It's a region locked key if you didn't know. That's why it's cheaper, but price is okay based on Indian standard.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Square enix does it this time. They were in my good books but now with Hitman as an always online game, they come with mankind divided as a single player game where you have to pay real money in the in game shop to buy items. Already a $60 single player game and all this bull manure.
> 
> To add to that all pre order bonus items and season pass items are one time use only or save locked. So if you use them in your current play though and then decide to start a new save, you have to repurchase everything with real money. Very mature square enix!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I played hitman offline.


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 24, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I played hitman offline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Yes you can do it, but just main story. No elusive targets or contracts etc.

And your progress does not sync with online play through.

In short it is a very handicapped mode for a single player game.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yes you can do it, but just main story. No elusive targets or contracts etc.
> 
> And your progress does not sync with online play through.
> 
> ...


Couldn't care about the elusive targets or contacts or online play. So okay for me

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2016)

2K Badge Unlocked! This is just pure collector's bliss!  

*i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png


----------



## Skud (Aug 24, 2016)

007 said:


> 2K Badge Unlocked! This is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png




Congrats!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 25, 2016)

007 said:


> 2K Badge Unlocked! This is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png


Now you are eligible to get free games from 2k  Too bad you already got xcom  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Now you are eligible to get free games from 2k  Too bad you already got xcom


Haha. Wouldn't mind free Mafia III and Civ 6 gifts.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 8, 2016)

F**k yea ,One of my review is the most helpful for a game. My life is complete now.

F1 2016 on Stea


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2016)

Which download server do you guys use in Steam? I'm using the Bangalore server these days


----------



## ZTR (Sep 9, 2016)

Mumbai one here as it's the closest

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 9, 2016)

Which all servers are there?

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> F**k yea ,One of my review is the most helpful for a game. My life is complete now.
> 
> F1 2016 on Stea


Treat de nahi to we will spoil your party.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 11, 2016)

How long does it take games to be cheap on Steam?

sry if i shared it again


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

I added 2 free-to-play games, TF2 and Toxik. the steam started to download the game as there was no other way to add them to library(the option was "Play now"). Since I wont play these games now, i cancelled the download. But, Steam has allocated the space for each of these games. How to get back the space. total size of both the game is around 10 GB
PS: the downloaded data for both the game is in KBs

- - - Updated - - -

i went in game Library and selected "delete local content " , i got the space back but TF2 got deleted from my library. HOw to keed it added in library without installing


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can not keep free to play games in your library without installing game on your PC 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I added 2 free-to-play games, TF2 and Toxik. the steam started to download the game as there was no other way to add them to library(the option was "Play now"). Since I wont play these games now, i cancelled the download. But, Steam has allocated the space for each of these games. How to get back the space. total size of both the game is around 10 GB
> PS: the downloaded data for both the game is in KBs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


For TF2 I think buying a Orange Box key from Third Party sites does he job. I don't know if buying from Steam also does that or not, maybe someone else can shed light in this regard.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 13, 2016)

Steam's review system is changing to combat abuse


----------



## Skud (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I added 2 free-to-play games, TF2 and Toxik. the steam started to download the game as there was no other way to add them to library(the option was "Play now"). Since I wont play these games now, i cancelled the download. But, Steam has allocated the space for each of these games. How to get back the space. total size of both the game is around 10 GB
> PS: the downloaded data for both the game is in KBs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




To keep F2P games in your library, you have to bind it through a paid DLC. For Toxikk, you need to purchase the full game. In case of TF2, purchasing a Mann Co key from TF2 store (not from steam market) used to give you access to Premium DLC which would bind the game to your library and also increase your inventory slots. Not sure if it still works.

Also for some games like Spiral Knights, Stronghold Kingdoms, Loadout etc. you can purchase a small value item from steam market and use it through your inventory which will bind the game to your library and give you +1 to game count.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

[MENTION=225794]vijju6091[/MENTION] , [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] , [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION]  , thanks all for replying. 
I did see that MannCo keys, 2.42$ , on steam community market. Saving money for someting else right now. guess i will add it later to my library.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> @vijju6091 , @gameranand , @Skud  , thanks all for replying.
> I did see that MannCo keys, 2.42$ , on steam community market. Saving money for someting else right now. guess i will add it later to my library.



You can buy any low priced item to go premium in Team Fortress 2, not just the keys.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

So it doesnt have to be of 2.5$? can be of0.6$ too??


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Coming tomorrow! Reminder for all.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 14, 2016)

Orange box from steam adds tf2 to library. I have it without install.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

but it cost 565/-. I can just buy a TF2 DLC, will be cheaper.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 14, 2016)

If you don't have any of the games from orange box then it is very wel worth it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

yeah. But i am not a gamer. just play simple games like NFS and FIFA. HL series i will never be able to complete. Till now i couldnt complete Project IGI(first game), after that i gave up on FPS/RPG. Only RPG i have finished is DMC3 with the help of youtube walkthroughs


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2016)

HL is a must play classic. I have completed it like 6-7 times till now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> yeah. But i am not a gamer. just play simple games like NFS and FIFA. HL series i will never be able to complete. Till now i couldnt complete Project IGI(first game), after that i gave up on FPS/RPG. Only RPG i have finished is DMC3 with the help of youtube walkthroughs



ehm, DMC3 isnt a RPG


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

lol. then i am not a gamer at all

I thought Role Playing Game is in which we play as a character like Dante


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2016)

Interesting game! Available today on Steam.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> lol. then i am not a gamer at all
> 
> I thought Role Playing Game is in which we play as a character like Dante


Role playing game is where you play a role yourself. Make your own choices as to how you develop your character, how you mould the game world with you choices, etc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> HL is a must play classic. I have completed it like 6-7 times till now.


Every Half Life game is. Ravenholm :O


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Every Half Life game is. Ravenholm :O


Bro, do you even Surface Tension?

Every one only talks about HL2, hardly anyone plays HL1.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Half life 1, masterpiece... Black mesa another fan made masterpiece

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bioshock 1 (2007 game): Original size 8GB, Remastered 25GB.
Bioshock 2 (2010 game): Original size 11GB, Remastered 25GB.

Devs have no respect for storage these days and are taking things for granted is what I feel. Not sure if they are at least trying to optimize on storage front or just assuming everyone has disks in multiple TBs so why the heck bother about it.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Bioshock 1 (2007 game): Original size 8GB, Remastered 25GB.
> Bioshock 2 (2010 game): Original size 11GB, Remastered 25GB.
> 
> Devs have no respect for storage these days and are taking things for granted is what I feel. Not sure if they are at least trying to optimize on storage front or just assuming everyone has disks in multiple TBs so why the heck bother about it.



I am more concerned about bandwidth issues rather than hdd space it takes as India has FUP and other sorts of problems and broadband is in a very bad state in India. So size of the game is my secondary concern but it is a concern nonetheless.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 16, 2016)

striker_rage said:


> I am more concerned about bandwidth issues rather than hdd space it takes as India has FUP and other sorts of problems and broadband is in a very bad state in India. So size of the game is my secondary concern but it is a concern nonetheless.


Considering the internet situation of some other countries like US, most of Europe, South Korea, Japan, Australia I don't blame them for not considering bandwidth woes in India. However the size difference between the original and remastered is a concern. Even when the add HD textures and commentary it should not be more than three fold. AFAIK they did not include more gameplay content.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Considering the internet situation of some other countries like US, most of Europe, South Korea, Japan, Australia I don't blame them for not considering bandwidth woes in India. However the size difference between the original and remastered is a concern. Even when the add HD textures and commentary it should not be more than three fold. AFAIK they did not include more gameplay content.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Totally agreed with what you said and  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] said.

I have now put a secondary hdd for game files so that I don't need to download the game again just like  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] does. 25gb takes a couple of days on full 24hr pc download for me. Thus the bandwidth, internet speed & FUP concern.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Considering the internet situation of some other countries like US, most of Europe, South Korea, Japan, Australia I don't blame them for not considering bandwidth woes in India. However the size difference between the original and remastered is a concern. Even when the add HD textures and commentary it should not be more than three fold. AFAIK *they did not include more gameplay content*.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



obviously not.. its just a remastered release, with the textures upgraded and few more relevant graphical options thrown in. maybe the audio is remastered as well. that would explain the higher storage requirement. 
but yes, i concur that they should have a higher compression installation package for digital distribution in low bandwidth countries like india. once the installer and packages are downloaded, it can be unpacked to its original size.

- - - Updated - - -

WB games having a 75% off on all its titles. 

bought Mad Max @ 294.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

masterkd said:


> However the size difference between the original and remastered is a concern. Even when the add HD textures and commentary it should not be more than three fold. AFAIK they did not include more gameplay content.


Yeah, precisely the point I was stressing in my post.


Sent from my RN3


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor []Save 75% on Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition on Stea GOTY is 247.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2016)

Keeping aside the fact that remastered versions of Bioshock are HUGE, I am glad it did release. Wait is over now!
I have played the original a bit, and knew it was a good game to wait for remastered.


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Keeping aside the fact that remastered versions of Bioshock are HUGE, I am glad it did release. Wait is over now!
> I have played the original a bit, and knew it was a good game to wait for remastered.



This is probably the most important thing said in the discussion. The fact that they gave the remastered game for free is a big thing and we should be grateful for it nonetheless.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2016)

Think of space concerns for ppl with single ssd (me)

I have to save all games files in an external hdd and copy paste swap games when I feel like playing any one of them :/



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Think of space concerns for ppl with single ssd (me)
> 
> I have to save all games files in an external hdd and copy paste swap games when I feel like playing any one of them :/
> 
> ...



>Has SSD
>Has high bandwidth internet
>Too many games in Steam account. 

First World Problems


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> >Has SSD
> >Has high bandwidth internet
> >Too many games in Steam account.
> 
> First World Problems


Two SSDs, tons of bandwidth but no time to play 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Sep 16, 2016)

007 said:


> Bioshock 1 (2007 game): Original size 8GB, Remastered 25GB.
> Bioshock 2 (2010 game): Original size 11GB, Remastered 25GB.
> 
> Devs have no respect for storage these days and are taking things for granted is what I feel. Not sure if they are at least trying to optimize on storage front or just assuming everyone has disks in multiple TBs so why the heck bother about it.



Now I am a bit confused. I just started downloading both the games.
Bioshock 12.5 GB
Bioshock 2 11.3 GB
Anything changed in between while I was in office?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 16, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Now I am a bit confused. I just started downloading both the games.
> Bioshock 12.5 GB
> Bioshock 2 11.3 GB
> Anything changed in between while I was in office?


That could be the final install size and yours is the download size

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 16, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Now I am a bit confused. I just started downloading both the games.
> Bioshock 12.5 GB
> Bioshock 2 11.3 GB
> Anything changed in between while I was in office?



you sure you're downloading remastered collection? Mine still shows high gb size. It will be Bioshock 2 Remastered and Bioshock 1 Remastered in lib.


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Now I am a bit confused. I just started downloading both the games.
> Bioshock 12.5 GB
> Bioshock 2 11.3 GB
> Anything changed in between while I was in office?


Are these the download sizes for remastered versions? Disk usage would be ~21 for each actually. And their recommended disk free space is 25GB for each.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Are these the download sizes for remastered versions? Disk usage would be ~21 for each actually. And their recommended disk free space is 25GB for each.



See below
*i.imgur.com/ZE0ROMN.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 17, 2016)

Can I still buy the original versions?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

masterkd said:


> See below


Yeah, so that would be the download size. Installed size is what we were all talking about. As Bioshock Remastered is completed for you, check the folder size of it.



Pasapa said:


> Can I still buy the original versions?


Yes, actually there are separate Steam pages for each respective game. For example Bioshock 2 and Bioshock 2 Remastered, but they both sell the same package that contains both. This is applicable for B2:Minerva's Den DLC also.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Yeah, so that would be the download size. Installed size is what we were all talking about. As Bioshock Remastered is completed for you, check the folder size of it.


Bioshock Remastered install size 20.6 GB
Bioshock 2 Remastered install size 19.9 GB


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

masterkd said:


> Bioshock Remastered install size 20.6 GB


Exactly. The installed size of original Bioshock is just 5.5GB. So you know how it compares.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

Ehm. Does Bioshock 2 Remaster contains Minerva's Den DLC for all, just Minerva's Den DLC owners, or none ??


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

I think those who don't have the DLC won't get it. But they can purchase it separately.

I don't have Minerva's Den, but I got the remastered version. However in the Minerva's Den steam page it shows up for sale with the message "Includes Minerva's Den for both Bioshock 2 and Bioshock 2 Remastered".


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Ehm. Does Bioshock 2 Remaster contains Minerva's Den DLC for all, just Minerva's Den DLC owners, or none ??


They made the free upgrade in a different way than what I had in mind before. The free upgrade is *not exclusive* to existing owners before the release of remastered. They made separate remastered store pages for the main games as well as Minerva DLC but merged the remastered games with their corresponding original steamid packages. So to your question - whoever owned Minerva DLC before will get Minerva DLC remastered now. Whoever buys Minerva DLC hereafter will get both original and remastered.

In short, its like this now - 
*i.imgur.com/laRQFpB.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

Hmm. Interesting, good thing I bought the DLC in sales. Just saw that its store page says that I own this $hite.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

But how different are the graphics? Are they really something better? If so, how better? Because the originals looked pretty good IMHO.

[strike]Also, is the remastered running on a new engine or the same old Unreal Engine 2.5 of the original?[/strike] According to this article, its running the old Unreal Engine 2.5, not UE3 or UE4.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> But how different are the graphics? Are they really something better? If so, how better? Because the originals looked pretty good IMHO.
> 
> [strike]Also, is the remastered running on a new engine or the same old Unreal Engine 2.5 of the original?[/strike] According to this article, its running the old Unreal Engine 2.5, not UE3 or UE4.


Haven't played the remaster myself so can't say much about it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

According to this reddit thread: BioShock Remaster comparison screenshots : Bioshoc the differences are not much and in fact the remastered looks worse in some cases.

Original:
*i.imgur.com/QObKxg2.jpg

Remastered:
*i.imgur.com/Cd2mpYn.jpg

Original:
*i.imgur.com/W1UHn2u.jpg

Remastered:
*i.imgur.com/1fbE0Ba.jpg


----------



## 007 (Sep 17, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> But how different are the graphics? Are they really something better? If so, how better? Because the originals looked pretty good IMHO.


PC Gamer did a comparison yesterday  - Take a look at some Bioshock and Bioshock 2 Remastered comparison screenshots | PC Game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 17, 2016)

I hear remaster is another shitty pc port for controls?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2016)

007 said:


> PC Gamer did a comparison yesterday  - Take a look at some Bioshock and Bioshock 2 Remastered comparison screenshots | PC Game



looks to me like a HD Retexuring Project + Lighting Overhaul + Increased LOD mod combo from nexusmods


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Digital Homicide's response after Valve removed their games.

*EDIT:* Lol, now he wants to sue Valve. Good luck with that bruh! I don't freaking understand this. How long has this developer been visiting Earth? He talks as if the internet is not-open and each action should be moderated and controlled. Has he used Youtube, Facebook and Twitter where 80% of the posts are nasty abuse and sh1t posts? AngryJoe is one of my favorite guys and I absolutely love him and his angry reviews. So if he reviewed his game will he sue him as well? Death threats! Oh come on! No sane person is gonna kill you for making shitty video games dude, its just a matter of expression and it is the internet FFS. Why can't you just discard those posts like everyone else. This guy needs therapy IMO (and probably a spaceship to return to his home planet).


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

That guy is a walking joke right now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Even Vice.com is covering this fiasco. Now you know that its getting big:

Valve Bans Game Publisher After It Sues Players That Gave It Bad Steam Reviews | Motherboar

Developer That Sued Negative Reviewers Claims Steam Isn't a 'Safe Environment' | Motherboar

- - - Updated - - -

According to those articles, they were crowdfunding the funds for legal fees to sue these guys, so far they have collected $475 out of $75000.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> According to those articles, they were crowdfunding the funds for legal fees to sue these guys, so far they have collected $475 out of $75000.


Remote chances of raising such amount and if they do, Valve is gonna crush them like the cockroaches they actually are.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2016)

007 said:


> Digital Homicide's response after Valve removed their games.
> 
> *EDIT:* Lol, now he wants to sue Valve. Good luck with that bruh! I don't freaking understand this. How long has this developer been visiting Earth? He talks as if the internet is not-open and each action should be moderated and controlled. Has he used Youtube, Facebook and Twitter where 80% of the posts are nasty abuse and sh1t posts? AngryJoe is one of my favorite guys and I absolutely love him and his angry reviews. So if he reviewed his game will he sue him as well? Death threats! Oh come on! No sane person is gonna kill you for making shitty video games dude, its just a matter of expression and it is the internet FFS. Why can't you just discard those posts like everyone else. This guy needs therapy IMO (and probably a spaceship to return to his home planet).



Lmao....watch out...he may have his eyes on us/these posts too. lel


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

007 said:


> Remote chances of raising such amount and if they do, Valve is gonna crush them like the cockroaches they actually are.



Also that funding campaign has been going on for 6 months.



> Digital Homicide closes its post with a plea for help with legislation. That, in fact, has been the biggest hurdle in getting its cases to go anywhere. An earlier, still-unsettled suit against game critic Jim Sterling for $10 million has stalled because the studio can't amass the funding for the associated legal fees. After six months, Romine's GoFundMe account still only has $425 of his $75,000 goal.



Online Defamation Lawsuit by Jim Romine - GoFundM

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Lmao....watch out...he may have his eyes on us/these posts too. lel



He will have to sue us in an Indian court. We should dare him to do it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Also that funding campaign has been going on for 6 months.
> 
> Online Defamation Lawsuit by Jim Romine - GoFundM
> 
> ...



Yes, it will be fun! More fun than his sh!t game. xD


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

What's even worse is that people are spiting him even more by making $1 payment to his funding by PayPal and immediately issuing a chargeback, resulting in PayPal charging him $20.

According to this reddit comment at least: Wampawacka comments on Valve Bans Game Publisher After It Sues Players That Gave It Bad Steam Review

- - - Updated - - -

But on a serious note, if this guy wins then legislation will come into play. Then in the future, all the shitty game developers will start suing reviewers and start winning. Hell, it might even become a fulltime business for some of them.

1. Make shitty game
2. Get bad reviews
3. Sue reviewers
4. ???
5. Profit


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Yes, it will be fun! More fun than his sh!t game. xD



He will be dead before his case is presented in our court


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> But on a serious note, if this guy wins then legislation will come into play. Then in the future, all the shitty game developers will start suing reviewers and start winning. Hell, it might even become a fulltime business for some of them.
> 
> 1. Make shitty game
> 2. Get bad reviews
> ...


These guys already have a different, if not cheap way of making money instead of just making good games. There are pixel-graphics indie games that are absolutely brilliant.

while (1) {

Make sh1tty game (or) wait until their upcoming games get Greenlit.
Enable Steam trading cards
Get bad reviews
Generate huge number of free keys and give them to giveaway groups like Rex to promote
Promote upcoming sh1tty games by them that are on Greenlight using those giveaways
Users who claimed the giveaway key will idle and buy/sell cards off Steam market
Profit
}

Indefinite money generation as long as Steam market lives.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

But after the legislation, you also get to sue reviewers for giving bad reviews and rake in millions. Additional income.

Basically similar to patent trolling.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2016)

> Romine's GoFundMe account, set up to fund the suit, has made just $425 of his $75,000 goal, even though he claims he "*received a pile of feces in the mail*" and that he had had messages saying things like "Your wife is a whore," and "I hope you die in a fiery car crash."



how does one do this?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> how does one do this?


IDK, airtight container perhaps?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> how does one do this?



I have heard of customers receiving stones/bricks in amazon package. So it's quite possible.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2016)

There used to be a company in the mid 2000s called "Ship Your Enemies Glitter" whom you could pay to have a glitter delivered to those whom you don't like.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> IDK, airtight container perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



oh.. i was thinking like a really thick stationery envelope, reeking and lumpy and damp. 



Desmond David said:


> There used to be a company in the mid 2000s called "Ship Your Enemies Glitter" whom you could pay to have a glitter delivered to those whom you don't like.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



oh yeah i saw that. 

glitter is evil.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> oh.. i was thinking like a really thick stationery envelope, reeking and lumpy and damp.




PS:just making it sure, that i meant no offense, i am not laughing on you, i am laughing with you


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2016)

Steam UI overhaul incoming...



> We wanted to let you know about some upcoming improvements we're working on for the Steam Store and what it might mean for your game.
> 
> When we launched the Steam Discovery Update, we introduced a new and smarter Steam store built around personalization and recommendations. In the time since the Discovery Update, we've iterated on the features and made improvements to support the goal of helping each customer find the titles they are most likely to enjoy playing. We think our progress in this direction has been really valuable in supporting a broader variety of gaming experiences big and small, while better serving individual customer tastes.
> 
> ...



Source: Leaked in NeoGAF


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)

There was a report on the Valve News Network YouTube channel that Valve is working on a new Community Browser. This is basically a overhaul to the server browser that Valve games use plus some extra features.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> PS:just making it sure, that i meant no offense, i am not laughing on you, i am laughing with you



chill. 

its the internet. i wouldnt care even if you meant offense


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2016)

30 percent cashback on all your Steam purchases


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 25, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 30 percent cashback on all your Steam purchases



The offer is only available from 21 October to 24 October and the cashback will be credited to you as NovaCoins by 31 October.

too bad its already gone but ty for the share bro...might help next time 
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> There was a report on the Valve News Network YouTube channel that Valve is working on a new Community Browser. This is basically a overhaul to the server browser that Valve games use plus some extra features.


There has been word about a major overhaul to steam to be on the works. Let's see if we see anything.


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reminder for all Dragonborns! 
Skyrim Special Edition has been added to eligible users' Steam library and is available for pre-load now. Download size 9.8GB. Game unlocks in 10 hours.

Fus Ro Dah!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

Steam to ban fake screenshots | Rock, Paper, Shotgu


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2016)

Basically they know that because of fake/pre-rendered screenshots, people who are disappointed will be more likely to request refunds, which will make them lose a lot of business. It's probably because of that that they are enforcing this rule now, especially because of that No Man's Sky fiasco.

That being said, I wonder what Ubisoft has to say about this.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

Indeed because most of their games have artworks and $hits for screenshots.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 3, 2016)

Dota also had similar artwork screenshots. But now they have have changed them


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 8, 2016)

*s19.postimg.org/qwqopkx0j/Capture2.png
*s19.postimg.org/hnoifgo4j/Capture.png

Steam Discovery Update 2.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 8, 2016)

I had bought the Metro Redux bundle (2033 & LL) last month. Recently installed 2033, but have not been able to play a single minute of it. I click play and a window saying preparing to launch game pops up and a few sec later it "Previous launch was unsuccessful would you like to start in safe mode", i click yes and a black window pops up for a some milliseconds and then nothing, steam says i stopped playing. I have searched and tried different solutions for the last 2-3 days posted in steam and other forums but nothing so far. I was really looking forward to playing this game. Now both games came in a bundle but appear as separate in the library. Any help regarding this would be appreciated.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2016)

true_lies said:


> I had bought the Metro Redux bundle (2033 & LL) last month. Recently installed 2033, but have not been able to play a single minute of it. I click play and a window saying preparing to launch game pops up and a few sec later it "Previous launch was unsuccessful would you like to start in safe mode", i click yes and a black window pops up for a some milliseconds and then nothing, steam says i stopped playing. I have searched and tried different solutions for the last 2-3 days posted in steam and other forums but nothing so far. I was really looking forward to playing this game. Now both games came in a bundle but appear as separate in the library. Any help regarding this would be appreciated.


Some system details plz

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Nov 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Some system details plz
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Intel C2Q Q6600 | CM Hyper TX3 Evo | Gigabyte g41m Combo | Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB | Corsair VS450 | Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB|
Though my system is OCed but i had tried with stock settings as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 8, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Intel C2Q Q6600 | CM Hyper TX3 Evo | Gigabyte g41m Combo | Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB | Corsair VS450 | Sapphire HD 5670 1 GB|
> Though my system is OCed but i had tried with stock settings as well.



Is your Windows fully updated? 64-bit or 32-bit?


----------



## true_lies (Nov 8, 2016)

Windows 7 is fully updated and its 64 bit. just for the sake of it, un-installed and re-installed the latest amd gfx card drivers as well. have the latest nvidia Physx system as well. there was a post in the steam forum where someone got it working by installing an older version of Physx, didn't work for me. Now i can only imagine now the cause to be that my gfx card is too weak to load this game, let alone play it.
Now gonna download and install Metro:LL as well and see if it works out that way. That is gonna take a healthy chunk out of this months FUP


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2016)

Did you tried to verify the files ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Windows 7 is fully updated and its 64 bit. just for the sake of it, un-installed and re-installed the latest amd gfx card drivers as well. have the latest nvidia Physx system as well. there was a post in the steam forum where someone got it working by installing an older version of Physx, didn't work for me. Now i can only imagine now the cause to be that my gfx card is too weak to load this game, let alone play it.
> Now gonna download and install Metro:LL as well and see if it works out that way. That is gonna take a healthy chunk out of this months FUP



If 2033 didn't run on your GPU, LL won't run on it either. Don't waste your FUP.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2016)

I was able to run metro 2033 smooth back in the day (soon after their respective releases) on my 5670+core2duo, win7 ultimate 32bit.

And LL on low settings. I feel your case may be drivers?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## striker_rage (Nov 9, 2016)

true_lies said:


> Windows 7 is fully updated and its 64 bit. just for the sake of it, un-installed and re-installed the latest amd gfx card drivers as well. have the latest nvidia Physx system as well. there was a post in the steam forum where someone got it working by installing an older version of Physx, didn't work for me. Now i can only imagine now the cause to be that my gfx card is too weak to load this game, let alone play it.
> Now gonna download and install Metro:LL as well and see if it works out that way. That is gonna take a healthy chunk out of this months FUP



Try verifying the files first as  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] said earlier.

Let us know if the problem still exists. Also, restart the pc after verifying the files.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2016)

[MENTION=119688]true_lies[/MENTION] remember you can only get a refund on Steam if playing time is below 2 hours


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=119688]true_lies[/MENTION] remember you can only get a refund on Steam if playing time is below 2 hours


And within a fortnight of purchase.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2016)

You mean 2 weeks

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> You mean 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


And what is a fortnight?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And what is a fortnight?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


2 weeks

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Nov 10, 2016)

files have been verified multiple times....all good on that front, and bundle was purchased (Rs 182) nearly a month back during the developer weekend deal so refund is out of question

on the other hand..looking for a good deal for Dishonored, and is it worth getting the Definitive Edition?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2016)

true_lies said:


> files have been verified multiple times....all good on that front, and bundle was purchased (Rs 182) nearly a month back during the developer weekend deal so refund is out of question
> 
> on the other hand..looking for a good deal for Dishonored, and is it worth getting the Definitive Edition?


Dishonored 1- completely worth it if you like stealth games

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2016)

This War of Mine - Anniversary Edition new DLC (locations, civilians etc) as free update


----------



## 007 (Nov 17, 2016)

Steep Open Beta on Steam.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 17, 2016)

007 said:


> Steep Open Beta on Steam.



OMG.. I am glad it came to Steam.
I have played Steep for one day after downloading the game from uPlay, and I had fun.
I am happy I get to play it again for free. 

(Screenshots of steep on my steam profile. Steam Community :: Vyom_X480)

I also uploaded a gameplay footage for this game yesterday on youtube. (Steep Beta Gameplay - YouTube) I hope to make a better video now that it's available on steam for hopefully a longer duration beta.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: Created this thread: *forum.digit.in/gamerz/199198-steep-new-game-ubisoft-snow-sports.html


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

Steam Autumn sale is live
Welcome to Stea


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 24, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Steam Autumn sale is live
> Welcome to Stea


Time to buy more games I'll never play
Edit: just cause 3 @ 249 is a steal
Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

DXMD is 50% off Rs 499. Steam Awards is something new.


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 24, 2016)

For the first time, GTA V is discounted at 50%


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 24, 2016)

Want to buy Just Cause 3 but a lot of the user reviews point out that it doesn't work well on systems with less than 16 GB RAM.  Can anyone confirm? 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrgmalik (Nov 24, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Want to buy Just Cause 3 but a lot of the user reviews point out that it doesn't work well on systems with less than 16 GB RAM.  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Worked fine on 8Gb DDR4, but game is repetitive & boring.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 24, 2016)

nrgmalik said:


> Worked fine on 8Gb DDR4, but game is repetitive & boring.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Okay, thanks.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

*s19.postimg.org/rgvnlkq3n/Capture.png
*s19.postimg.org/y8m2off37/Capture2.png


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2016)

Great nominations.
Also, since Steam asking for Game that needs a sequel... Half Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Great nominations.
> Also, since Steam asking for Game that needs a sequel... Half Life 3 confirmed!


The last category is editable by you. So no steam didn't ask that question (I wish they did though)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The last category is editable by you. So no steam didn't ask that question (I wish they did though)



I would wish everyone start to ask that question and answer now. 
It would be Epic.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah that's a custom category but HL3 also fits "We Didn’t Think Of Everything" that Valve put as a placeholder for that award.


----------



## 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Free for DS owners. Check your library if you own DS.

*i.imgur.com/t2gcKfr.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2016)

38% of all Steam's games were released in 2016

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CyijhAnW8AACwpy.jpg

The last line of the article was most important:- 


> Hopefully we don't see Steam go the way of Google Play, which is packed full of actual garbage.




It's actually pretty loaded with sh!t atm, only difference with Google Play is that garbage can give you some of your money back.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 2, 2016)

Has anybody ever got an error message like this when launching  a game - " Failed to contact key server".?
I can't launch R6 siege on my desktop, but i can play it on my laptop.


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2016)

The original Bulletstorm is not available in the Indian store, but the newer one is up for pre-order:-

Save 15% on Bulletstorm: Full Clip Edition on Steam


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> *s19.postimg.org/rgvnlkq3n/Capture.png
> *s19.postimg.org/y8m2off37/Capture2.png



you da real MVP


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Has anybody ever got an error message like this when launching  a game - " Failed to contact key server".?
> I can't launch R6 siege on my desktop, but i can play it on my laptop.


Maybe an uplay issue? They often pull down the entire service sometimes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2016)

007 said:


> Free for DS owners. Check your library if you own DS.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/t2gcKfr.jpg


Miss the Darksiders series.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Skud said:


> 38% of all Steam's games were released in 2016
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CyijhAnW8AACwpy.jpg
> 
> ...



Its giving me some creeps TBH. The statistics I mean. That many games released must mean that most are $hit because for me, very few worthy titles were released in 2016.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Maybe an uplay issue? They often pull down the entire service sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Fixed after reinstalling steam. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Its giving me some creeps TBH. The statistics I mean. That many games released must mean that most are $hit because for me, very few worthy titles were released in 2016.


No need to buy a game just cz it was released yo. And you are good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

True but still, those crap items come in recommendation anyway because of the freebies I get.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> True but still, those crap items come in recommendation anyway because of the freebies I get.


Uhmm, first world problems?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Uhmm, first world problems?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Actually third world problems as first world people don't need freebies.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2016)

Steam has added support for new payment methods including domestic cards (cc and dc) and wallets.

So all local cards without international use should work now.




Cash Card, Wallet and Net Banking all happen via NovaPlay.

Net Banking seems to support all major private and govt banks of India.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam has added support for new payment methods including domestic cards (cc and dc) and wallets.
> 
> So all local cards without international use should work now.
> 
> ...



Is this the real life or is this just fantasy?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Is this the real life or is this just fantasy?


This is real dude.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam has added support for new payment methods including domestic cards (cc and dc) and wallets.
> 
> So all local cards without international use should work now.
> 
> ...


This could mean that they might start taxing us now 

  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Dec 3, 2016)

Also CASH ON DELIVERY!!!    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Also CASH ON DELIVERY!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Yeah, am still clueless how that will work. But you need a min purchase of ₹500 for COD.

This may mean steam is bringing it's hardware to India now. Since COD for digital games makes no sense. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Dec 3, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Also CASH ON DELIVERY!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Exactly..... How does that work?? Can someone explain?


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, am still clueless how that will work. But you need a min purchase of ₹500 for COD.
> 
> This may mean steam is bringing it's hardware to India now. Since COD for digital games makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Two words. Steam machines


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Dec 3, 2016)

Well just loaded my wallet once using paytm & once via sbi net banking.  Both worked without any issue..  Finally a great news indeed.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, this is really good. Not that I had problems with payments before as well. But its a really good decision by Valve. India is emerging slowly as legit gamer base. Like right now most of the TDF members have started buying the games. I remember that when I joined the forum, there was actually a thread about Gentleman's Guide of posting on gaming section. Because most were pirates.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2016)

Too much steps to pay first I need to go to novaplay to enter my info,then it proceeds to ccavenue where i need to enter card details then it goes to bank's website for 2FA.Finally it returns to steam and steam hangs for 5 minutes to process the money.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Too much steps to pay first I need to go to novaplay to enter my info,then it proceeds to ccavenue where i need to enter card details then it goes to bank's website for 2FA.Finally it returns to steam and steam hangs for 5 minutes to process the money.


Just for once don't criticize. Are you unhappy that now there is at least an option?

At least they are trying. The other stores (origin, uplay, Blizzard) won't even bother

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just for once don't criticize. Are you unhappy that now there is at least an option?
> 
> At least they are trying. The other stores (origin, uplay, Blizzard) won't even bother
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. I truly appreciate their effort. I can even pay with my Freecharge and Paytm balance where we get cashbacks as well. What more can I ask. Its OK for me if I have to go through several steps. If someone doesn't want them then there is always the options by which you used to pay previously. I mean its not like they changed everything. They have added new much needed features and payment options. If you have means then obviously pay with CC and all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2016)

How to Buy PC Games on Steam in India Using Cash on Delivery :-

1. Steam now lets you use cash to pay for games,

2. Access to purchases will be granted 72 hours after receipt of payment,

3. Old Rs. 500 and Rs. 1,000 notes are not accepted.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161205/ae5f52a14f6d4441f78a29ed7997435b.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161205/62e5d475e1500b289d69a0dd34350b74.jpg

Source: How to Buy PC Games on Steam in India Using Cash on Delivery | NDTV Gadgets360.co

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> How to Buy PC Games on Steam in India Using Cash on Delivery
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


COD option is introduced for Steam machines and other hardware, not games. If you want retail disc you can use flipkart, Amazon etc.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> COD option is introduced for Steam machines and other hardware, not games. If you want retail disc you can use flipkart, Amazon etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Just check this link buddy: How to Buy PC Games on Steam in India Using Cash on Delivery | NDTV Gadgets360.co

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just check this link buddy: How to Buy PC Games on Steam in India Using Cash on Delivery | NDTV Gadgets360.co
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Oh,wow. I stand corrected.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 5, 2016)

COD for digital games. What a time to be alive!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

Its moronic really. It would have been a boon if only international cards were accepted but since Indian cards can be used for purchase, I see no reason to buy using COD at all. Also point to note is that, you'll have to wait for the guy to collect the money and then game will be activated in your account after 24-72 hrs of receiving money.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2016)

There has to be some reason or scenario to why they started this COD service. I can't imagine one. Anyone?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> There has to be some reason or scenario to why they started this COD service. I can't imagine one. Anyone?


Steam controller, steam link, steam machines, you name it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 9, 2016)

I think they thought that Indians are paranoid to use digital services so they implemented CoD. Even after region pricing the Indian userbase didn't increase much whereas in China it increased a lot. Valve isn't seeing the same growth in India so they implemented CoD. Just speculation..


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam controller, steam link, steam machines, you name it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



these all are hardware. But COD for Digital games doesn't make sense to me, yet.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I think they thought that Indians are paranoid to use digital services so they implemented CoD. Even after region pricing the Indian userbase didn't increase much whereas in China it increased a lot. Valve isn't seeing the same growth in India so they implemented CoD. Just speculation..



Most of the users who use Steam were already there before the implementation of Steam Regional pricing so obviously number of accounts made won't increase drastically. In case of China, everyone pirated there, I mean literally everyone just pirated so with regional pricing they jumped the wagon. For India that is not the case. Implementation of Indian DC, CC and cashcards would certainly increase the sales for Steam. As for COD, Indians are quite paranoid about CODs so that might be the reason. Also Indians are too much paranoid about COD for Hardware and Valve wishes to sell stuff here, for that they certainly needed COD. Now as we have seen in the past that games come with controller offer on release and if you want to sell it then how would you do that, either pay upfront but customers won't feel easy with the hardware not being COD. So they thought, well fuk it, lets just partner with some company and implement it on entire store. But again these are just my speculations.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> these all are hardware. But COD for Digital games doesn't make sense to me, yet.


Just to start things off.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally, Microsoft bundled the AoE/AoM/RoN games in Steam, so if you own 1 or more games, you can get a deeper discount on the rest. Now wait for winter sale. 

*Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations on Steam*


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2016)

Skud said:


> Finally, Microsoft bundled the AoE/AoM/RoN games in Steam, so if you own 1 or more games, you can get a deeper discount on the rest. Now wait for winter sale.
> 
> *Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations on Steam*


Damn.. This is such a pleasant surprise. Since they put AoM and this collection on sale few days back I've been abusing them for not converting the package to bundle and I've been skipping the purchase of the DLCs because of that. Will purchase on Dec 22.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## ZTR (Dec 15, 2016)

Skud said:


> Finally, Microsoft bundled the AoE/AoM/RoN games in Steam, so if you own 1 or more games, you can get a deeper discount on the rest. Now wait for winter sale.
> 
> *Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations on Steam*


It was like that before also
I have gotten it as a bundle for 385₹ in the Summer Sale
Only thing added is the new AoE 2 DLC

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161215/4bd2a41f50d5ae642c69360c2845212f.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161215/f6912ba048d91f58c2f6a00e9c2d5e0b.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## masterkd (Dec 15, 2016)

ZTR said:


> It was like that before also
> I have gotten it as a bundle for 385₹ in the Summer Sale
> Only thing added is the new AoE 2 DLC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



I am not sure about Microsoft RTS collection but for AoEII it was not a bundle before


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 15, 2016)

masterkd said:


> I am not sure about Microsoft RTS collection but for AoEII it was not a bundle before


It was there. I also got it last year

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2016)

You are talking about the subs/packages, which were there:-

Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations · SubID: 84128 · Steam Database

or

Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations · SubID: 54651 · Steam Database

I am talking about the bundles:-

Microsoft RTS Collection: Age of Empires/Age of Mythology/Rise of Nations on Steam

Age of Empires II HD + The Forgotten + The African Kingdoms + The Rise of the Rajas on Steam

Difference between two is that in a bundle, price of your owned games are not accounted for, so you don't end up paying twice for the same game. Check steamdb for more details.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 15, 2016)

^Exactly this is what I am also talking about


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2016)

I am afraid that price is higher than what it was before so discount is not really good.


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2016)

Additional DLCs have increased the price. Of course, you need to wait for the majority of the games to go on sale to get optimum benefit of the bundle, and that's true for all the bundles.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2016)

Aye. Problem is that I only own Rise of Nations game so not good discount for me anytime soon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2016)

700 Games Deals in Steam: Steam Sales · IN · Steam Database

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> 700 Games Deals in Steam: Steam Sales · IN · Steam Database
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Lame sale. But Winter is Coming.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 19, 2016)

Can we expect anothr sale soon? I am planning to buy CS:GO


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Can we expect anothr sale soon? I am planning to buy CS:GO


Me too . I think winter sale is comming... 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Can we expect anothr sale soon? I am planning to buy CS:GO


Dec 22 to Jan 2 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2016)

Winter is coming , sweater nikalwa lo...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Winter is coming , sweater nikalwa lo...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


And DCs, CCs etc.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2016)

Steam Market/Wallet FTW!!!


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 20, 2016)

News - THE STEAM AWARDS: Finalists announced, voting to commence Dec 22n


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyway to buy global keys on steam? Need as gifts.

Will hola work to change region and buy?


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2016)

Steam INR banner that came in today - 

*i.imgur.com/RdvlAa8.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Anyway to buy global keys on steam? Need as gifts.
> 
> Will hola work to change region and buy?


It will work yes, but its advisable not to do it. Valve is pretty strict about their VPN policies and might ban your account on this ground.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Anyway to buy global keys on steam? Need as gifts.
> 
> Will hola work to change region and buy?


Don't use indian cards if you are on vpn and steam. You could be a step more careful by using methods like entropy etc. Or just buy from humble bundle and gamersgate which do give global steam keys mostly.

But as anand mentioned, steam is very strict about buying using vpn and can even go as far as void the keys in the future if they found out they were bought for resale.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't use indian cards if you are on vpn and steam. You could be a step more careful by using methods like entropy etc. Or just buy from humble bundle and gamersgate which do give global steam keys mostly.
> 
> But as anand mentioned, steam is very strict about buying using vpn and can even go as far as void the keys in the future if they found out they were bought for resale.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



any other sites which provide global keys?

thanks


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 21, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> any other sites which provide global keys?
> 
> thanks



Gamesplanet,Amazon(US,UK,FR,DE),HumbleBundle,Uplay,Indiegala,Bundlestars etc


----------



## sygeek (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone buying on steam sale, do me a favour and buy through me. I want to convert my steam wallet (1k bucks) to actual money . Add me up on steam for those kind enough. (and i'll go first)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

Just bought 35 games in Winter Sale

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just bought 35 games in Winter Sale
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Which ones??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

sygeek said:


> Anyone buying on steam sale, do me a favour and buy through me. I want to convert my steam wallet (1k bucks) to actual money . Add me up on steam for those kind enough. (and i'll go first)


What is your Steam ID?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 23, 2016)

I finally got my hands into the witcher 3 . Also bought Elder Scrolls Online, TheTalos Principle and The Testament of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 23, 2016)

Doom 67℅ off at Rs 989. Worth it??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 23, 2016)

nrgmalik said:


> Doom 67℅ off at Rs 989. Worth it??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



I have heard lots of good things about it. There's a demo, play and see if you like it.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> What is your Steam ID?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Steam Community :: Fusion


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2016)

nrgmalik said:


> Which ones??Just bought 35 games in Winter Sale
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Homefront Collection  |  Homefront®: The Revolution  |  Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad with Rising Storm  |  Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days  |  Colin McRae Rally  |  Thief  |  DiRT 3 Complete Edition  |  Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell Blacklist  |  Assassin's Creed® Unity  |  Rise of Nations: Extended Edition  |  Mass Effect Collection  |  PAYDAY 2  |  The Vanishing of Ethan Carter  |  Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition  |  Age of Empires® III: Complete Collection  |  Far Cry 3  |  Medal of Honor™  |  ArcaniA  |  Dead Space Pack  |  Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition  |  F.E.A.R. Collection  |  Dragon Age: Origins  |  Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising  |  Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising  |  Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2  |  Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3  |  Far Cry® 2: Fortune's Edition |


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Homefront Collection  |  Homefront®: The Revolution  |  Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad with Rising Storm  |  Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days  |  Colin McRae Rally  |  Thief  |  DiRT 3 Complete Edition  |  Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell Blacklist  |  Assassin's Creed® Unity  |  Rise of Nations: Extended Edition  |  Mass Effect Collection  |  PAYDAY 2  |  The Vanishing of Ethan Carter  |  Batman: Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition  |  Age of Empires® III: Complete Collection  |  Far Cry 3  |  Medal of Honor™  |  ArcaniA  |  Dead Space Pack  |  Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition  |  F.E.A.R. Collection  |  Dragon Age: Origins  |  Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising  |  Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising  |  Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2  |  Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3  |  Far Cry® 2: Fortune's Edition |


Good ones yaar, will you get the time to play them all?? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2016)

*s28.postimg.org/fc5yd7zil/screenshot.png


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *s28.postimg.org/fc5yd7zil/screenshot.png


Why are you purchasing them then??

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2016)

nrgmalik said:


> Why are you purchasing them then??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


So that in free time I can play.
Now I am 1500kms from Hyderabad where my Gaming PC is away.
I might play in Jan,2017 for 12days & in April,2017 for 1month.
So during any sale I am buying everything which are cheap.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> So that in free time I can play.
> Now I am 1500kms from Hyderabad where my Gaming PC is away.
> I might play in Jan,2017 for 12days & in April,2017 for 1month.
> So during any sale I am buying everything which are cheap.
> ...


I wish I could say the same dude. With time and age, my game time is decreasing so much. I have to choose the games I buy now for I may not be able manage the time to play them all.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2016)

Got following games: 

*i.imgur.com/vSfIFYT.jpg

Total damage: Rs 2409

DONE WITH STEAM SALE THIS SEASON!


----------



## nrgmalik (Dec 24, 2016)

I got Doom till now

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2016)

Does this mean debit cards work now ??

*i.redd.it/c3x79tqkiw4y.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes and also you can pay in so many ways. You should already be using PayTM right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 24, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Does this mean debit cards work now ??
> 
> *i.redd.it/c3x79tqkiw4y.png


Yup. With vbv and mc pins as well. NovaPlay uses the CCAvenue gateway.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thinking of buying mass effect collection.... The thing is I run Windows 10 and win 10 isn't in supported os of both games(sp3 is there for mass effect 2 but am not sure).... Is there anything I can do?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 31, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Thinking of buying mass effect collection.... The thing is I run Windows 10 and win 10 isn't in supported os of both games(sp3 is there for mass effect 2 but am not sure).... Is there anything I can do?


I have the whole collection and all the games run in Windows 10 fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 31, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Thinking of buying mass effect collection.... The thing is I run Windows 10 and win 10 isn't in supported os of both games(sp3 is there for mass effect 2 but am not sure).... Is there anything I can do?


They will work fine on win 10. I played all on win 10. Just get them on origin or you will miss out on all the dlc for 2 and 3 and they have major story portions in some of the dlc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Yes and also you can pay in so many ways. You should already be using PayTM right?



Only for mobile recharge...till now


----------



## yasho2249 (Dec 31, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They will work fine on win 10. I played all on win 10. Just get them on origin or you will miss out on all the dlc for 2 and 3 and they have major story portions in some of the dlc.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Is there any difference? Because origin doesn't seem to have any dlc or goty edition or something + mass effect 2 is Rs 700 on origin


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 31, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Is there any difference? Because origin doesn't seem to have any dlc or goty edition or something + mass effect 2 is Rs 700 on origin


Nope. You need to get all dlc separately using bioware points. Better go har har matey!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2017)

Steam Awards winners announced:

The “*Villain Most In Need Of A Hug” Award* - Some people just need a hug.
-Borderlands 2
-Dead by Daylight
-Far Cry 3
-Far Cry 4
-*Portal 2*


The “*I Thought This Game Was Cool Before It Won An Award*” Award – This title didn’t have a huge marketing machine behind it, but you found it and loved it. Then you told your friends about it. And they loved it. And now that little game that could is about to win an award… but always remember: you totally found it first.
-*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
-Paladins
-Starbound
-Stardew Valley
-Unturned


The “*Test of Time" Award* – This award is for the game that is just as good today as the day you first played it. Newer games may come out, but it doesn’t matter… you’ll always come back to play this one.
-Age of Empires II HD
-*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*
-Sid Meier’s Civilization V
-Team Fortress 2
-Terraria


The “*Just 5 More Minutes*” Award – You have an early day tomorrow. You need to get some sleep, so you’re just going finish one more thing before you decide to tuck in for the night. Just one more. Wait, one more. What’s that you say? It’s 2:30 AM? This award is for the game that keeps you playing late.
-*Counter-Strike: Global Offensive*
-Rocket League
-Sid Meier’s Civilization VI
-Fallout 4
-Terraria


The “*Whoooaaaaaaa, dude!*” Award – Some games melt your face. Maybe it was a crazy plot twist. Maybe you just got your wisdom teeth removed. Either way, this game BLOWS YOUR MIND.
-Bioshock Infinite
-DOOM
-*Grand Theft Auto V*
-Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
-The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


The “*Game Within A Game Award*” Award - Kinder Eggs. Peanut Butter Cups. Jelly Donuts. All great things stuffed with other great things. Like a mighty turducken, this award celebrates the best mini game hidden within another game.
-Garry’s Mod
-*Grand Theft Auto V*
-The Stanley Parable
-Tabletop Simulator
-The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


The “*I’m Not Crying, There’s Something In My Eye*” Award - Games are fun. But sometimes games become more than that, and touch you in a way you weren’t expecting. This award celebrates the game that blindsided you emotionally. You weren’t expecting to cry. It wasn’t in the plan. But it happened nonetheless.
-Life Is Strange
-To the Moon
-This War of Mine
-Undertale
-*The Walking Dead*


The “*Best Use Of A Farm Animal” Award* – Animals are rad and almost any game is better for including them. This game used a farm animal in the best way possible.
-ARK: Survival Evolved
-Blood and Bacon
-Farming Simulator 17
-*Goat Simulator*
-Stardew Valley


The “*Boom Boom*” Award - Let’s face it: explosions are pretty great. In a blockbuster movie they’re thrilling. In a celebration with fireworks they’re beautiful. And when they’re behind a cop putting on sunglasses they’re nothing short of glorious. These games understand the fine art of detonation.
-BroForce
-*DOOM*
-Just Cause 3
-Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes 
-Kerbal Space Program


The “*Love/Hate Relationship*” Award - “Games are just supposed to be fun!”… oh sweet summer child, your naivety is adorable. Games can be more than fun. They can be challenges that demand perfection. These games are punishing gauntlets that make you question your very skill… a crucible that will push you either to greatness or a breaking point. You will wake up family members as you scream. Words will come out of your mouth that would make your mom blush. Your chill friends will ask you, “Why do you play something that stresses you out?”… and you will stare at them with steely eyes and reply, “Because I love it.”
-*Dark Souls III*
-Darkest Dungeon
-Dota 2
-Geometry Dash
-Super Meat Boy


The “*Sit Back and Relax*” Award - Did you read the description for the “Love/Hate Relationship” Award? This is the opposite. 
-ABZU
-Cities Skylines
-*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
-Mini Metro
-Viridi


The “*Better With Friends*” Award – There are some games out there that just aren’t the same when you play by yourself. Maybe you need to have a friend to watch your back. Maybe you need to have a friend that you can stab in the back. Either way, mirth is awaiting those that gather friends to play these games.
-Don’t Starve Together 
-Gang Beasts
-Golf With Your Friends
-*Left 4 Dead 2*
-Magicka


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2017)

R i g g e d
i
g
g
e
d


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2017)

Piyush said:


> R i g g e d
> i
> g
> g
> ...



na more like a popularity vote. Every community awards is a popularity contest.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sad by the results. It DID was a popularity contest.
It IS RIGGED. -_-


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 1, 2017)

Can't believe Witcher 3 didn't win in 'The Game Within A Game' category.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 1, 2017)

Best selling games in steam in 2016

Top 100


----------



## yasho2249 (Jan 1, 2017)

Civ 5 + all dlc is down to Rs 600.... Worth it? I mean does release of Civ 6 makes any impact on player base or something?..... Sorry if am being stupid ....new here....got a decent laptop recently... Just Want to get couple of games to start with


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 1, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Can't believe Witcher 3 didn't win in 'The Game Within A Game' category.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It won no awards which is so weird 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 1, 2017)

yasho2249 said:


> Civ 5 + all dlc is down to Rs 600.... Worth it? I mean does release of Civ 6 makes any impact on player base or something?..... Sorry if am being stupid ....new here....got a decent laptop recently... Just Want to get couple of games to start with


I think you can play all the civ games without worrying about the new ones.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 2, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Can't believe Witcher 3 didn't win in 'The Game Within A Game' category.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Yeah I voted for it too. Popularity wins I guess. The mini-games in GTA games are so boring. Do anyone actually play them?

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Best selling games in steam in 2016
> 
> Top 100



No Man's Sky best seller 
Wonder whether Dota 2 is actually a free game.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 2, 2017)

Well many people can't play witcher 3 on their PCs, that and steam is PC only. Witcher 3 was for consoles too.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Yeah I voted for it too. Popularity wins I guess. The mini-games in GTA games are so boring. Do anyone actually play them?



GTAV Online. It is just a plethora of minigames within the main game, heists, races, fights and what not. 

But Gwent, truly is a "One Single Game" within the main game. Should have won. :\


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 3, 2017)

anirbandd said:


> GTAV Online. It is just a plethora of minigames within the main game, heists, races, fights and what not.
> 
> But Gwent, truly is a "One Single Game" within the main game. Should have won. :\



Those are part of the game itself. I was thinking in terms of golf, bowling ,etc. I haven't played GTA V, but played San Andreas and Vice City. Assuming those are the minigames in GTA V too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2017)

anirbandd said:


> GTAV Online. It is just a plethora of minigames within the main game, heists, races, fights and what not.
> 
> But Gwent, truly is a "One Single Game" within the main game. Should have won. :\


I played both GTA 5 & Witcher 3. 
The mini game Gwent in W3 is truly a game within a game.
The various mini games in GTA5 are not enjoyable at all which I hated most. Those are just missions that need to be completed in order to move forward in GTA5. I simply was confused and uninstalled it.

W3 should have got the award. It is truly an immersive game. I simply loved it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2017)

61 action/ adventure games until now in Steam...
Owned by me...
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 3, 2017)

Latest Steam hardware survey - shows close to 50% of Steam users are now on Windows 10, GTX 970 being the dominant video card. Read more here.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It won no awards which is so weird
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. GTA fangirlism is quite real indeed. 
Apart from 1 or 2 awards, all the awards shows that its just a popularity contest and you can never trust Steam to have a clear sense.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 4, 2017)

Damn most of them have low end computers. Intel and AMD need to step up their game and make the on board GFX as good as GTX 1050.
The only way for gaming with better graphics to gain foot hold on PCs. I guess everyone else is on console. 
PS4 is at its best a 750ti.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2017)

*BARRIER X* free on Steam for a limited period.


----------



## 007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Steam adds support for native Xbox controllers and other generic controllers to be used with any game! - Steam Community :: Group :: Steam Client Bet

Sent from my RN3


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I played both GTA 5 & Witcher 3.
> The mini game Gwent in W3 is truly a game within a game.
> The various mini games in GTA5 are not enjoyable at all which I hated most. Those are just missions that need to be completed in order to move forward in GTA5. I simply was confused and uninstalled it.
> 
> ...



one of those rare instances where i agree with you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Mortal Kombat X -589.


Save 50% on Mortal Kombat X on Steam

*s30.postimg.org/6eglefcvl/screenshot_steamdb_info_2017_01_29_07_00_42.pngscreen shots


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 30, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mortal Kombat X -589.
> 
> 
> Save 50% on Mortal Kombat X on Steam
> ...



XL version was 288 in the previous sale.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 30, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> XL version was 288 in the previous sale.


It's better to wait for the next steam sale in Summer.  

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2017)

One of the cancers of the gaming industry. G2A did an AMA and it didn't go well  They have attempted to answer for many questions though. 

Must read - We work for G2A.COM - Global Digital Marketplace &amp; more. Ask us anything! : IAm


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 2, 2017)

So G2A has offices in Hong Kong, Poland and India, basically in those countries where software transaction rules aren't strict. If they had HQ in US, Valve would have taken them to court day 1.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2017)

WHEN IS STEAM'S 2017 SALE?

Steam have three big sale events each year - Summer, Autumn and Winter. The next one, where you'll be able to get ridiculous discounts from the very best games will be on 23rd, June, 2017. However, you don't have to wait months to get a bargain.

Throughout this year, Steam is doing week-long deals where you can get up to 90% off hundreds of games for just a seven day period.





Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 19, 2017)

16Lacs!!!!!! Holy Mother of God!!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah he is a game collector. Many are in this forums, they buy all the thrash titles which they'll never play to increase the numbers.  No offence to anyone though, there is nothing with being a collector.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Don't have you anything else to say than showing off your awful profile to us. If we started to post stuff like these for showoff then this thread will be filled with crap that you are posting.
> [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] has 6K+ games which is worth more than 16 lacs, [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] have 2K+ games and many others have thousands of games in their library with their account worth more than 10 times your account but how many times have you seen them showing off stuff like this. And surprisingly this is not the first time that you have done this. Oh you are a regular $hitter. Please give some constructive comments in threads or just leave it as it is. Thats better than posting these craps all over.


Yess I am regular $hitter right!

Just because I posted my steam profile does not mean you can speak $hit about me.

I contributed a lot to digit forum for the past 10 years or so. I am a regular in PC components buying section since several years.

Don't just disrespect anybody without knowing anything about him.

However I edited my above post by replacing the so called $hitty stuff with some what informative.

Hope you like it!

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yess I am regular $hitter right!
> 
> Just because I posted my steam profile does not mean you can speak $hit about me.
> 
> ...


Have to agree. [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] was unnecessarily disrespectful. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yess I am regular $hitter right!
> 
> Just because I posted my steam profile does not mean you can speak $hit about me.
> 
> ...



You posted the same information multiple times in the same thread. Just in last page you posted that two times.

Well so have I, but mainly in Gaming section and random browsing in other sections. But usually I keep it to this sub forum.

Didn't disrespected you. Just told you the truth. If my words offended you, you have my apologies.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

gameranand said:


> You posted the same information multiple times in the same thread. Just in last page you posted that two times.
> 
> Well so have I, but mainly in Gaming section and random browsing in other sections. But usually I keep it to this sub forum.
> 
> Didn't disrespected you. Just told you the truth. If my words offended you, you have my apologies.


No need for any apology man.

However I edited my above post by replacing the so called $hitty stuff with some what informative.

Hope you like it!

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> No need for any apology man.
> 
> However I edited my above post by replacing the so called $hitty stuff with some what informative.
> 
> ...





Steam Sale Countdown | When is the next Steam Sale

This is where you keep track of next sale. And use Enhanced Steam extension for Chrome or Firefox to track the lowest price for any product. That thing doesn't give accurate info though because it just shows you $$ values and not the Indian counterpart but still adds many many useful stuff on Game page and community page as well.


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2017)

Bad news. 10% sales tax incoming for India as well. 

Steam Is Adding 10% GST To Video Games Prices In Australia | Kotaku Australi

Sent from my RN3


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2017)

How to deactivate or delete steam account??
I wanted to change my steam ID but not possible.
Not played any game just opened it last year no money spend nothing purchased. Only account created.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> How to deactivate or delete steam account??
> I wanted to change my steam ID but not possible.
> Not played any game just opened it last year no money spend nothing purchased. Only account created.



I think you can open a service ticket with them requesting to delete your account.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I think you can open a service ticket with them requesting to delete your account.


Where do I find it??
Link?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2017)

> Can I delete my Steam account?
> 
> If you are sure that you don't want to use Steam anymore, you can submit a Steam Support request to terminate your account. Steam Support will ask that you provide comprehensive Proof of Ownership prior to fulfilling the request.



Source: SteamID, Steam Account Names, Merging Accounts and Deleting Accounts - Managing Your Account Features - Knowledge Base - Steam Support

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 22, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> How to deactivate or delete steam account??
> I wanted to change my steam ID but not possible.
> Not played any game just opened it last year no money spend nothing purchased. Only account created.


You can also change your account's email to any temporary disposable email address and then create fresh account with original email address with desired steam ID. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Source: SteamID, Steam Account Names, Merging Accounts and Deleting Accounts - Managing Your Account Features - Knowledge Base - Steam Support
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I submitted ticket requesting deletion of account.
Thank you for help.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2017)

007 said:


> You can also change your account's email to any temporary disposable email address and then create fresh account with original email address with desired steam ID.
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Right, this is also nice idea.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2017)

Best of luck. Steam support never reply to tickets on time. Keep checking your mail to be notified of when they do.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2017)

007 said:


> Bad news. 10% sales tax incoming for India as well.
> 
> Steam Is Adding 10% GST To Video Games Prices In Australia | Kotaku Australi
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Its 15% for India actually. 

- - - Updated - - -

Steam game prices may increase in Australia, New Zealand, India, Switzerland, more this year | VG24


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2017)

Bhaiyon..... Achche din aye ke nahi


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2017)

Unke to aa gaye. Apne hi nahi ayein hain.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a feeling we have to make the best of the summer sale

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2017)

Saar, compooter games are luxury items saar,
plez provide taxes saar


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I have a feeling we have to make the best of the summer sale
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


By that time Taxes will be there. Its going to be implemented from March 2017.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Best of luck. Steam support never reply to tickets on time. Keep checking your mail to be notified of when they do.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you for help.
Account deleted yesterday. That was quick. Steam took 1 day for deleting account.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 8, 2017)

Steam has started charging 15% vat  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam has started charging 15% vat
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I thought it was just 15% VAT.

Yesterday I checked the price of Ghost Recon Wildlands and it was Rs1799. Today, it's R3499. 

Steam games will soon come in line with US pricing across the board so you better buy a few games quick.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> I thought it was just 15% VAT.
> 
> Yesterday I checked the price of Ghost Recon Wildlands and it was Rs1799. Today, it's R3499.
> 
> Steam games will soon come in line with US pricing across the board so you better buy a few games quick.


That makes no sense, why would steam suddenly give up regional pricing, there will be steep dips in game purchases.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Steam has started charging 15% vat





Kaltrops said:


> I thought it was just 15% VAT.
> 
> Yesterday I checked the price of Ghost Recon Wildlands and it was Rs1799. Today, it's R3499.
> 
> Steam games will soon come in line with US pricing across the board so you better buy a few games quick.



Where are you guys seeing this 15%? I just checked for Witcher 3 now and its the same as before.

*i.imgur.com/DUKHDB7.jpg

Missing regional price for Wildlands could be a mistake of Ubi in this case (or) a deliberate decision as you are suspecting. Because the strange thing is, I don't find the PC physical version being sold by GamesTheShop (official importer) and nowhere found in other sites in India. Only Xbone and PS4 are available at ₹3499 (Link). 

So there won't be any PC physical version sold in India for this game? 
Did they try to price the game in line with the console versions? Forgetting the fact the ₹3499 console version is the deluxe version not vanilla. (which is in line with my pricing mistake theory)

Questions..questions..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

I saw the vat split up yesterday when I bought Homefront. That price is inclusive of 15% vat as it was shown in the final order screen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I saw the vat split up yesterday when I bought Homefront. That price is inclusive of 15% vat as it was shown in the final order screen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Don't share sensitive info on a public forum!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Don't share sensitive info on a public forum!!


Yeah, I figured that but now I can't remove the image that was uploaded.

Any tips?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I saw the vat split up yesterday when I bought Homefront. That price is inclusive of 15% vat as it was shown in the final order screen.


Cool. Even I bought this yesterday for ₹235 but did not check the email that shows this split up. I was having a different assumption like while checkout they will add tax. I didn't realize it was inclusive of VAT already. 

I get the point now. So you guys mean that future pricing by publishers will accommodate the 15% while decision making. Or will existing prices be revised for all? For example, W3 GOTY was ₹999 before and ₹999 now as well (incl. of VAT).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

007 said:


> Cool. Even I bought this yesterday for ₹235 but did not check the email that shows this split up. I was having a different assumption like while checkout they will add tax. I didn't realize it was inclusive of VAT already.
> 
> I get the point now. So you guys mean that future pricing by publishers will accommodate the 15% while decision making. Or will existing prices be revised for all? For example, W3 GOTY was ₹999 before and ₹999 now as well (incl. of VAT).


Dunno about this now. Someone has to buy and see if the original prices now include vat or not. It they do, then that's good as we don't pay anything extra.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah, I figured that but now I can't remove the image that was uploaded.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



seems like its uploaded from tapatalk, so you need to contact them to delete it completely !! But, as long as its not public, you are fine!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

007 said:


> Where are you guys seeing this 15%? I just checked for Witcher 3 now and its the same as before.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/DUKHDB7.jpg
> 
> ...


Ghost Recon wildlands: Ignore the game. Gets repititive very fast. Just another far cry. And for that price. Thanks but no thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2017)

You see. The Taxes which are to be implemented or have been implemented. I don't know for sure will include the Taxes in the final price which is shown at the storefront. Now the things is, whether publisher will soak that tax and still offer the games at same price as before or they will increase the price of the games as per the taxes. By which I mean 10% extra on the base price. So its upto the publisher to soak or let it show on the pricing on steam. IIRC the taxes were announced in Oct 2016. I don't exactly remember if it was implemented as well at that time or not. If it was then Valve was doing us a favor by giving the same price and soaking up the taxes, if not well no harm done by them anyway.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

gameranand said:


> You see. The Taxes which are to be implemented or have been implemented. I don't know for sure will include the Taxes in the final price which is shown at the storefront. Now the things is, whether publisher will soak that tax and still offer the games at same price as before or they will increase the price of the games as per the taxes. By which I mean 10% extra on the base price. So its upto the publisher to soak or let it show on the pricing on steam. IIRC the taxes were announced in Oct 2016. I don't exactly remember if it was implemented as well at that time or not. If it was then Valve was doing us a favor by giving the same price and soaking up the taxes, if not well no harm done by them anyway.


I doubt steam will soak up taxes for us. Publisher maybe. But there is still a catch somewhere. They are businessmen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That makes no sense, why would steam suddenly give up regional pricing, there will be steep dips in game purchases.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It's not up to Steam, pricing will always be at the publishers discretion. 

Look at EA, Activision, Rockstar, and Bethesda pricing. Most of those games are console pricing. 

It's only a matter of time before all AAA devs start charging Rs3499-Rs3999.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

gameranand said:


> You see. The Taxes which are to be implemented or have been implemented. I don't know for sure will include the Taxes in the final price which is shown at the storefront. Now the things is, whether publisher will soak that tax and still offer the games at same price as before or they will increase the price of the games as per the taxes. By which I mean 10% extra on the base price. So its upto the publisher to soak or let it show on the pricing on steam. IIRC the taxes were announced in Oct 2016. I don't exactly remember if it was implemented as well at that time or not. If it was then Valve was doing us a favor by giving the same price and soaking up the taxes, if not well no harm done by them anyway.


I think Steam will absorb the 15% on games before March 2017. That is why you still see the pricing staying the same, but with 15% VAT added on at Checkout. 

Newer games will get newer pricing. Nier Automa is Rs1999. I purchased it last night out of fear the price might spike at launch, lol. 

Price was Rs1738 + Rs261 VAT = Rs1999.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

If 15% VAT on games is adjusted so that the actual amounts doesn't increase in Steam, then it's OK.
I think Steam will get a hit on its profits if it increases by imposing so much as 15%.

Since they are businessmen they will adjust the15% within the actual amount.

Regarding Ubisoft, Rockstar, EA, Activision or Bethesda it's all about their individual pricing policies that reflects in steam if at all sold here.

I think 11-12% should be enough. More than that is simply looting.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 9, 2017)

Why we are paying more tax than Japan? cause we have lesser number of Steam users here in India??


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 9, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Why we are paying more tax than Japan? cause we have lesser number of Steam users here in India??



Tax percentage is not decided by Steam. It is set is by the respective government of the country.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Tax percentage is not decided by Steam. It is set is by the respective government of the country.


Even if VAT is based on the respective countries, Steam can adjust the price of games without increasing them which does not increase their actual prices.

Otherwise Steam might incur losses.

The only way now to buy games is from the 3 Steam Sales that occur in a year.

Physical copies are not available that easily and now if steam increases prices then it's not good for gamers as a whole.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 9, 2017)

ah,  . my bad. So on what basis govt decides these taxes on games??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ah,  . my bad. So on what basis govt decides these taxes on games??


Entertainment Tax I think.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I doubt steam will soak up taxes for us. Publisher maybe. But there is still a catch somewhere. They are businessmen.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Like I said. I don't know the details about Steam. All I can tell you is that these taxes are there since Oct 2016. Who soaked the taxes till now, who will soak in future or would it be reflected on some games or all games. I simply don't know. We have to wait and see.



bssunilreddy said:


> If 15% VAT on games is adjusted so that the actual amounts doesn't increase in Steam, then it's OK.
> I think Steam will get a hit on its profits if it increases by imposing so much as 15%.
> 
> Since they are businessmen they will adjust the15% within the actual amount.
> ...



LOL. How is 11-12% OK and 15% not OK. Thats like 3% increase from 12%. Its not that, the taxes are there and we have to take it. Simple.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ah,  . my bad. So on what basis govt decides these taxes on games??



F*ck you, you are rich tax


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ah,  . my bad. So on what basis govt decides these taxes on games??


Any Digital service is having the tax, be it Steam games or Website hosting. Anything which will be served digitally with no physical copy or anything will suffer from these Taxes. Its not Entertainment Tax or anything like that. Thats pure false thing. If you buy retail then you won't have these taxes slapped on you, as I said earlier. These are for Digital goods only.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ache din aa gaye (good days are here )

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Like I said. I don't know the details about Steam. All I can tell you is that these taxes are there since Oct 2016. Who soaked the taxes till now, who will soak in future or would it be reflected on some games or all games. I simply don't know. We have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. How is 11-12% OK and 15% not OK. Thats like 3% increase from 12%. Its not that, the taxes are there and we have to take it. Simple.


Not October 2016, March 2017.

And 15% is not even a lot. Jeez.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Not October 2016, March 2017.
> 
> And 15% is not even a lot. Jeez.


It is for a high priced game like GTA e.g.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It is for a high priced game like GTA e.g.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Rockstar games will always be high. Rs3499-Rs3999 is normal for them. This won't change that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Rockstar games will always be high. Rs3499-Rs3999 is normal for them. This won't change that.


I understand some can afford it, but for majority, even a ₹200 hike in price is a lot. Think from everyone's perspective.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I understand some can afford it, but for majority, even a ₹200 hike in price is a lot. Think from everyone's perspective.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Rs200 is not a lot, sorry. Just think smart and save money every month for games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Rs200 is not a lot, sorry. Just think smart and save money every month for games.


Dude think from a college kid's perspective.

And you agree to it or not, it is bad overall because we already pay enough taxes. Just because ₹200 is not a big amount is not a good enough reason for me to pay that to the government when I already pay them much more from other sources.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

Everybody has their own perspective and those who are truly enlightened shall see better light of it.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 9, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dude think from a college kid's perspective.
> 
> And you agree to it or not, it is bad overall because we already pay enough taxes. Just because ₹200 is not a big amount is not a good enough reason for me to pay that to the government when I already pay them much more from other sources.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


A kid shouldn't have a right to complain because it's not his/her money. The parents will end up paying. 

Get a part time job, save a little every month, limit the number of games you can play every year and buy the games you can afford during sales. 

That's what I did when I was in college. 

Gaming is a luxury, not a necessity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> A kid shouldn't have a right to complain because it's not his/her money. The parents will end up paying.
> 
> Get a part time job, save a little every month, limit the number of games you can play every year and buy the games you can afford during sales.
> 
> ...


To some who could afford it wasn't but to those who couldn't buy it was more than luxury.



Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Not October 2016, March 2017.
> 
> And 15% is not even a lot. Jeez.


Do you even read news ? These taxes were announced long ago. In Feb 2017 Steam announced that prices are going to increase and everyone is going gaga over it. I think I even posted the link for that news in the TDF Telegram group IIRC.

Okay my date remembrance is not exactly accurate. It was Start of November. Here is the link
Online downloads & subscriptions from foreign sites to invite 15% tax, Technology News, ETtec

It clearly states that Taxes were enacted from Dec 1. So someone was soaking up these taxes till now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Do you even read news ? These taxes were announced long ago. In Feb 2017 Steam announced that prices are going to increase and everyone is going gaga over it. I think I even posted the link for that news in the TDF Telegram group IIRC.
> 
> Okay my date remembrance is not exactly accurate. It was Start of November. Here is the link
> Online downloads & subscriptions from foreign sites to invite 15% tax, Technology News, ETtec
> ...


If the taxes came into effect from Dec.1 onwards then Steam was adjusting that 15% VAT within the price of an individual game.

As for increase of Ubisoft prices, it concerns them but not Steam.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like no more review brigading on Steam.

Steam User Review Changes (score will no longer include reviews by users that received the game for free, such as via a gift, or during a free weekend) - Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Steam Blo



> We're in the process of making a couple more small changes to Steam Customer Review system as we continue to fine-tune the relevance and accuracy of the overall review score for each product.
> 
> In September, we made some adjustments to how the review score was calculated for each product. You can read about those changes and the reasoning behind it here. We're continuing with a few more changes in this direction to improve the relevance of the score by better reflecting the sentiment expressed by invested, paying customers.
> 
> ...



Reddit thread - Steam User Review Changes (score will no longer include reviews by users that received the game for free, such as via a gift, or during a free weekend) : pcgamin


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Do you even read news ? These taxes were announced long ago. In Feb 2017 Steam announced that prices are going to increase and everyone is going gaga over it. I think I even posted the link for that news in the TDF Telegram group IIRC.
> 
> Okay my date remembrance is not exactly accurate. It was Start of November. Here is the link
> Online downloads & subscriptions from foreign sites to invite 15% tax, Technology News, ETtec
> ...


*mod edit: no personal attack* 

India may have introduced these laws in Dec, but Steam's tax did not come into effect until March 1st 2017 along with 9 other countries. 

Steam are paying more tax in ten countries, but it will be up to publishers to increase prices | PCGames


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> If the taxes came into effect from Dec.1 onwards then Steam was adjusting that 15% VAT within the price of an individual game.
> 
> As for increase of Ubisoft prices, it concerns them but not Steam.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Yes, but newer game prices, post March 2017 may be affected. 

Right now Nier Automa and Ghost Recon Wildlands, both reflect the new pricing. 

If you look at every Ubisoft game released before March 2017, those prices remained the same, but the March release, Ghost Recon Wildlands has seen a pretty substantial increase. 

This is just the beginning.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 10, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Yes, but newer game prices, post March 2017 may be affected.
> 
> Right now Nier Automa and Ghost Recon Wildlands, both reflect the new pricing.
> 
> ...



LOL....Ghost Recon Wildlands & For Honor are outrageously priced to reflect their greedy minds not 15% VAT and this is only going to encourage Grey market sales.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> LOL....Ghost Recon Wildlands & For Honor are outrageously priced to reflect their greedy minds not 15% VAT and this is only going to encourage Grey market sales.


Well, that's obvious because the difference between Rs 1799 and Rs 3499 is clearly more than 15%... 

The point is - like you say - greedy publishers will look to this as an excuse to raise their pricing to bring it closer to other countries. 

Don't even get me started on Rockstar's greed; GTA V is still going for the full $59.99, after all this time.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2017)

Kaltrops said:


> Do you even know how to have a mature discussion, child?
> 
> India may have introduced these laws in Dec, but Steam's tax did not come into effect until March 1st 2017 along with 9 other countries.
> 
> Steam are paying more tax in ten countries, but it will be up to publishers to increase prices | PCGames


would you please for the love of God stop your BS. I repeated many times that these Taxes were implemented long before now and that someone was soaking up these taxes. And now you are saying that Steam's tax didn't come to effect before 1 March. Isn't that obvious, because they announced that ? What I said before is that taxes were implemented and someone was soaking it. Please read the post you are replying to before writing anything. Its a good habit actually, certainly you have a bad one of just ramming the keyboard whenever you get the chance. 

*mod edit:no use of racist words(even if it is not Indian)*


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 13, 2017)

gameranand said:


> would you please for the love of God stop your BS. I repeated many times that these Taxes were implemented long before now and that someone was soaking up these taxes. And now you are saying that Steam's tax didn't come to effect before 1 March. Isn't that obvious, because they announced that ? What I said before is that taxes were implemented and someone was soaking it. Please read the post you are replying to before writing anything. Its a god habit actually, certainly you have a bad one of just ramming the keyboard whenever you get the chance.


Jeez, calm down. Why are you being so rude? I don't understand. There's a better, dignified, more mature and respectful way of getting your points across. There's always a better way. 

All you've proved is that you are incapable of holding a civil tongue. You are incapable of having a mature discussion. And by using a racial slur, you've proved you are also a racist. 

You have serious issues. Get help. You are not worth my time anymore.

P.S - Your post is extremely ironic.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2017)

cool off


----------



## Flash (Mar 14, 2017)

No more fight? 
This thread disappointed me today.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

Flash said:


> No more fight?
> This thread disappointed me today.


Who struck of all comments eh.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

^^ I guess you have the power to reverse the process. Do it if you like. I don't have any problems with that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I guess you have the power to reverse the process. Do it if you like. I don't have any problems with that.


Maybe even I have the power to reverse, still might have been struck out for a reason.

So need confirmation from others as well.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 25, 2017)

So I contacted Steam about the VAT issue for my peace of mind, and they started charging VAT at the end of February and have not been absorbing it before then. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170325/ffcb8b3054a5d173f3a013352b4da054.jpg

So essentially, as per all of the articles online, March 1st was accurate.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2017)

That was not VAT per se. So yeah Steam support is right. 
And its possible that Publishers were absorbing it, many still are as we have not seen games change prices after 28 Feb per se.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2017)

India has about 1 million Steam accounts now according to SteamSpy.
India - Country Stats - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> India has about 1 million Steam accounts now according to SteamSpy.
> India - Country Stats - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam game


What was the previous number. Before the currency shift. Any ideas?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 21, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What was the previous number. Before the currency shift. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I think it was 6-8 lacs something. Not the same level of difference as it happened with China or Russia.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 22, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> India has about 1 million Steam accounts now according to SteamSpy.
> India - Country Stats - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam game


Believable, rainbow six siege is very popular among Indian gamers for some reason.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

Save 40% on Kerbal Space Program on Steam


----------



## true_lies (May 23, 2017)

Which Borderlands 2 dlc packs to get in next steam sale? GOTY pack or vault hunter packs or any other.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Which Borderlands 2 dlc packs to get in next steam sale? GOTY pack or vault hunter packs or any other.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


All skins are useless, cosmetic items. Vault hunter packs increase your maximum level I think. That's about it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 24, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Which Borderlands 2 dlc packs to get in next steam sale? GOTY pack or vault hunter packs or any other.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


You can buy Borderlands 2 GOTY + UVHUP2 + Headhunter DLCs 1-5.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (May 24, 2017)

007 said:


> You can buy Borderlands 2 GOTY + UVHUP2 + Headhunter DLCs 1-5.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





aniketdawn.89 said:


> All skins are useless, cosmetic items. Vault hunter packs increase your maximum level I think. That's about it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am not looking to make any cosmetic changes on my characters, just want the extra playable characters and dlc that add to the story

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2017)

Starpoint Gemini 2 will be free on Steam until May 24th | Software | OC3D News

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 6, 2017)

Trying steam..
I tried below 100 mb games on steam.
But after playing for 1 day, I can't see my level on steam.
I unlocked some achievement in games.
What went wrong?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 6, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Trying steam..
> I tried below 100 mb games on steam.
> But after playing for 1 day, I can't see my level on steam.
> I unlocked some achievement in games.
> What went wrong?



What level? Social stuff is unlocked after spending 5$ something.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 6, 2017)

To increase steam level you need to craft cards. If the game you are playing has cards enabled, you'll get cards when you play.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 7, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> What level? Social stuff is unlocked after spending 5$ something.



I don't know any level, it's showing 0 level. But I played some 4 small size games like clicker and other.

 I'm planning to buy cs:go summer sale, will this do??

Also how to avail those free games (paid earlier now free for limited time).
Should I download and install full game?? Or something else?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 7, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I don't know any level, it's showing 0 level. But I played some 4 small size games like clicker and other.
> 
> I'm planning to buy cs:go summer sale, will this do??
> 
> ...



You have to spend min 5$.
Limited User Accounts - Managing Your Account Features - Knowledge Base - Steam Support

For free games clicking on Install game will add the game to library. You will get another prompt to actually install


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure if this was posted before. Just sharing the summer sale dates again.

*i.imgur.com/81wFfLh.png


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 8, 2017)

anyone using sites like these?

Earn your Steam games for free on GamesBolt

Is it legit?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope. Games don't look too awesome either.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone tried the local payment methods recently? Doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2017)

007 said:


> 2K Badge Unlocked! This is just pure collector's bliss!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BOUviSg.png



3K Unlocked! 

*i.imgur.com/saAK0VZ.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2017)

^Congrats.

Any Paladins players out there want to refer me?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2017)

@Pasapa


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Any Paladins players out there want to refer me?


dang, missed your post. I could refer you. Still need it?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> dang, missed your post. I could refer you. Still need it?


not playing actively but you could still. add me on steam /id/djmelt.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2017)

Steam sale is up. Post any pricing errors or great deals  I see no discounts yet.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 22, 2017)

Servers seem to be on overload, slow and many pages not loading up for me

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2017)

Season of heavy load has just started.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2017)

Will greatly appreciate price error updates


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 23, 2017)

Use SteamDB addon for your web browser, it will save you from lots of trouble. Especially during steam sales time.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Use SteamDB addon for your web browser, it will save you from lots of trouble. Especially during steam sales time.


And what it do exactly? Specially when there's no flash sales now? And prices remain same throughout the sale?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 24, 2017)

Vyom said:


> And what it do exactly? Specially when there's no flash sales now? And prices remain same throughout the sale?


Yes... you are right. Price will remain constant throughout the sale. 
But there are still more things that can be sure helpful for a steam user.

1. Get lowest store discount history with one-click for a game.
2. Get more info about the game.
3. Autojoin Discovery Queue for card-miners. (During sales time)
4. Instant List and Sell items from inventory.
And many more... I still have to explore about other features.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, the 1st option seems useful.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking at the price for different countries, is it because of difference in  taxes or the base price. Discount % is same for all.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170625/d50dce4aed322e3a764a1d77f1f4b58c.jpg

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 25, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Looking at the price for different countries, is it because of difference in  taxes or the base price. Discount % is same for all.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170625/d50dce4aed322e3a764a1d77f1f4b58c.jpg
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk



Use currency conversion for appropriate countries to INR, you will get your answer.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2017)

I use  Enhanced Steam and it does all those things as well.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> I use  Enhanced Steam and it does all those things as well.


Same here. I thik I use two extensions for steam. Don't remember the other one.


----------



## 007 (Jul 16, 2017)

Steam platform overview and upcoming changes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Same here. I think I use two extensions for steam. Don't remember the other one.


As for me, I don't use any Steam extensions or Addons as such.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

007 said:


> Steam platform overview and upcoming changes


OMG 42mins...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> As for me, I don't use any Steam extensions or Addons as such.


You should. They are really good and help a lot for a frequent steam wanderer.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2017)

Big news and personally a much awaited one for me as I cannot open Steam at work.
You can now activate Steam keys from browser!
Link to activate product page


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Big news and personally a much awaited one for me as I cannot open Steam at work.
> You can now activate Steam keys from browser!
> Link to activate product page


Thats a very nice feature as it happens to us all when we want to just redeem a key but can't because of absence of this. About time they added it.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 31, 2017)

007 said:


> Big news and personally a much awaited one for me as I cannot open Steam at work.
> You can now activate Steam keys from browser!
> This is really helpful.
> Link to activate product page



Thank you. It is really helpful.


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2017)

Finding less game count in your Steam profile? 

Zonitron productions have been banned by Steam. I lost about 38 games from my count. 

The games will still be in your library but they don't add to owned count, achievements, drops etc.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2017)

007 said:


> Finding less game count in your Steam profile?
> 
> Zonitron productions have been banned by Steam. I lost about 38 games from my count.
> 
> The games will still be in your library but they don't add to owned count, achievements, drops etc.


That explains the weirdo behavior of Steam which I noticed and then ignored.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 28, 2017)

007 said:


> Finding less game count in your Steam profile?
> 
> Zonitron productions have been banned by Steam. I lost about 38 games from my count.
> 
> The games will still be in your library but they don't add to owned count, achievements, drops etc.


why do u even have those crap games?


----------



## striker_rage (Sep 28, 2017)

sygeek said:


> why do u even have those crap games?



For me, free games from giveaway taken for increasing game count and steam trading cards & bundle buys.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

I was looking to buy *Yu-Gi-Oh Legacy of the Duelist* on Steam but it is not available in India, why? I am sure that Yu-Gi-Oh doesn't have big following here in general so not sure why we cant buy this game.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 28, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking to buy *Yu-Gi-Oh Legacy of the Duelist* on Steam but it is not available in India, why? I am sure that Yu-Gi-Oh doesn't have big following here in general so not sure why we cant buy this game.


because marketing policy by steam. Alternatively, buy a global key for that game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 12, 2017)

Steam games will become much cheaper in select regions soon(Pakistan,Sri Lanka,Nepal ,Bhutan and Bangladesh)

As part of our continuing efforts to make Steam better for players around the world, we are now accepting game pricing in 10 new currencies and 1 new region. Please enter pricing for the following new currencies with launch planned for later this year:

• Argentinian Peso (ARS)
• Costa Rican Colón (CRC)
• Israeli New Shekel (ILS)
• Kazakhstani Tenge (KZT)
• Kuwaiti Dinar (KWD)
• Polish Zloty (PLN)*
• Qatari Rial (QAR)
• Ukrainian Hryvnia (UAH)
• Uruguayan Peso (UYU)
• Vietnamese Dong (VND)
• South Asian Pricing Region (USD discounted pricing for Bangladesh, Bhutan, Nepal, Pakistan, and Sri Lanka)

In addition to offering local currency pricing in more countries, players in these countries will also be able to use a variety of previously unavailable payment methods. With this update, Steam will support a total of 39 currencies and 80 payment methods, giving your games truly global reach.

Pricing should be entered as soon as possible, with display of these new currencies scheduled to go live in time for our 2017 Autumn and Winter Sales. To enter pricing, sign in to the Steamworks Developer Site and select Pricing from the Apps & Packages drop-down. You will see green-colored recommendations filled in for new currencies, based on your selected USD base price. These recommended prices can be accepted or adjusted at your discretion. As a reminder, if you do not have pricing entered for a country after a local currency is set live on the Steam storefront, your game will be unavailable for sale in that country.

We have also updated our recommended pricing matrix for new and existing currencies. Our goal is to update these recommendations annually, so as to better help developers succeed in markets worldwide. Pricing decisions on Steam are entirely in the hands of you the developer, and we encourage you to always do what’s best for your players. You can find more information and suggested best practices in the Steamworks Pricing Documentation.

*PLN pricing is specific to Poland, but as always any game licenses purchased within an EEA country (either directly or as a gift) can be redeemed by any user within the EEA.

Pakistan got regional pricing cheaper than India


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 12, 2017)

That last point, so unfair.


----------



## 007 (Oct 13, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> That last point, so unfair.


On the brighter side , we can now hope that the next generation Pakistanis will aspire to become FPS shooters in gaming rather than becoming one of those crazy spineless "Alalalalalalalalala" murderers killing innocents and children.

Massive respect to Steam for taking a tactical step forward towards ensuring world peace. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2017)

Gabe Newell is worth $5.5 billion, according to Forbes | PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Oct 21, 2017)

Upcoming Steam sales dates leaked for this year.

Steam Halloween Sale: October 26 – November 1 
Steam Black Friday Sale: November 22 – November 28 
Steam Winter Sale: December 24 – January 4, 2018


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2017)

007 said:


> On the brighter side , we can now hope that the next generation Pakistanis will aspire to become FPS shooters in gaming rather than becoming one of those crazy spineless "Alalalalalalalalala" murderers killing innocents and children.
> 
> Massive respect to Steam for taking a tactical step forward towards ensuring world peace.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





Gabe for Nobel???


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> That last point, so unfair.


In valve point of view its not unfair. We are much bigger economy and better life than them so there is that.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

007 said:


> Upcoming Steam sales dates leaked for this year.
> 
> Steam Halloween Sale: October 26 – November 1
> Steam Black Friday Sale: November 22 – November 28
> Steam Winter Sale: December 24 – January 4, 2018


Winter sales are something that I am looking forward to. Let's see if there are good discounts this time or not.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 20, 2017)

gameranand said:


> In valve point of view its not unfair. We are much bigger economy and better life than them so there is that.



Valve only suggests prices, publishers set them. I guess the default price suggested by Valve is pretty much the same in both regions considering this example (I don't think the publisher changed the prices from the default for this one).


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Valve only suggests prices, publishers set them. I guess the default price suggested by Valve is pretty much the same in both regions considering this example (I don't think the publisher changed the prices from the default for this one).


Well I mean whoever set those prices. That was my mistake not to clarify properly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking to buy *Yu-Gi-Oh Legacy of the Duelist* on Steam but it is not available in India, why? I am sure that Yu-Gi-Oh doesn't have big following here in general so not sure why we cant buy this game.


Japanese publishers don't release all games for India. Was expecting to get Xenoverse on sale but that's not happening because of this region BS.


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Japanese publishers don't release all games for India. Was expecting to get Xenoverse on sale but that's not happening because of this region BS.




Xenoverse games are on sale at Gamersgate atm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2017)

Skud said:


> Xenoverse games are on sale at Gamersgate atm.


Thanks! May end up buying it after all.


----------



## 007 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sexy level achieved 

*i.imgur.com/BKh5bI0.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2018)

lmao


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2018)

007 said:


> Sexy level achieved
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BKh5bI0.png


LOL I also got that last sale but didn't noticed, otherwise I would had stopped at that point.


----------



## 007 (Feb 13, 2018)

007 said:


> 3K Unlocked!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/saAK0VZ.png



4K Unlocked! 

*i.imgur.com/ipbM1iX.png


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2018)

Richboi spotted.


----------



## striker_rage (Feb 13, 2018)

007 said:


> 4K Unlocked!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ipbM1iX.png



congratz bro!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2018)

Congrats buddy


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 11, 2018)

Steam Blog :: New Profile Privacy Settings


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2018)

ouch

"Valve just made a change to their privacy settings, making games owned by Steam users hidden by default. Steam Spy relied on this information being visible by default and won't be able to operate anymore."
-Steam Spy on Twitter


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2018)

Steam Summer Sale 2018 starts June 21. 

Source - SteamDB


----------



## 007 (May 9, 2018)

Unannounced E3 games leaked by Walmart Canada.

*i.imgur.com/BFSce6L.jpg

The unannounced games are as follows:

Just Cause 4
Splinter Cell
Dragon Quest 2 (PS4/XBO)
LEGO DC Villans
Borderlands 3
Rage 2
Gears of War 5
Forza Horizons 5
Assassin’s Creed


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2018)

GG WALLET


----------



## chimera201 (May 9, 2018)

When did Forza Horizon 4 release?


----------



## striker_rage (May 9, 2018)

007 said:


> Unannounced E3 games leaked by Walmart Canada.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BFSce6L.jpg
> 
> ...



Seeing Just Case 4 & Beyond Good And Evil 2 in the list made my day! Thanks for that bro!


----------



## true_lies (May 9, 2018)

007 said:


> Unannounced E3 games leaked by Walmart Canada.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BFSce6L.jpg
> 
> ...


Borderlands 3 is the one I've been looking forward to play for a long time. Seeing Rage 2 in there is a surprise though.

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2018)

Where is my Serious Sam 4????


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

Rage 2. Huh, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2018)

Wondering what the upcoming Assassin creed gonna do. 
Enough of milking the series.


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2018)

Borderlands 3
chalo


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2018)

Soon you'll be able to play Steam games on your iOS / Android device.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2018)

Steam Link hardware becomes obsolete?


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

007 said:


> Soon you'll be able to play Steam games on your iOS / Android device.


I wonder if we will get mobile version of the game which are available or just streaming.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2018)

gameranand said:


> I wonder if we will get mobile version of the game which are available or just streaming.


my vote is on Streaming.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2018)

Flash said:


> Wondering what the upcoming Assassin creed gonna do.
> Enough of milking the series.


Origins was good enough. Lots of replay value.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2018)

I am waiting for_ Walking Dead_ which will be released this fall.
Blown away by this trailer 





Another one on my list is_ Death Stranding _


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2018)

> “As per an assessment by Steam, a gaming distribution platform, the number of active online gamers in India is estimated at 35 lakh against just 60,000 about four years ago,” Arnold Su, Business Development Manager at Asus India, told TOI.



As money flows in, PC gaming gets bigger in India - Times of India


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2018)

60000 to 35lakh is whopping jump in PC gamers


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jio effect


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't know how credible it is though. I think there is a zero missing in that 60,000 figure. It should be more like 6 lakh to 24 lakh.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> I don't know how credible it is though. I think there is a zero missing in that 60,000 figure. It should be more like 6 lakh to 24 lakh.


60000 legit gamers 4 years ago seems to be a decent number in India considering the level of piracy & costly gaming hardware.

Other than jio, I would say Flipkart is helping gamers as well because of GTX 1050 laptops at 50k. Till a year ago you had to spend 70k for a gaming laptop.

Just see this:
Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Rs.92990  Price in India - Buy Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
A year ago my friend bought Dell 7567 with 1050Ti for the same price with a shit TN display & now Asus is offering a 120Hz IPS display.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Just see this:
> Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Rs.92990  Price in India - Buy Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> A year ago my friend bought Dell 7567 with 1050Ti for the same price with a shit TN display & now Asus is offering a 120Hz IPS display.



IPS isn't mentioned in the link. And 120Hz is cheap now anyways. It's time to look for HDR now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> IPS isn't mentioned in the link. And 120Hz is cheap now anyways. It's time to look for HDR now.


My bad then. I think HDR will be introduced in ultrabooks first. I don't know why OLEDs aren't becoming popular. Alienware isn't refreshing their 13" model as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> My bad then. I think HDR will be introduced in ultrabooks first. I don't know why OLEDs aren't becoming popular. Alienware isn't refreshing their 13" model as well.



OLED's isn't suitable for monitors due to burn in. TV usage hardly displays static images but on desktop the taskbar would get burned in. But there have been improvements in OLED recently on burn in. Other reason is that TV's and smartphones are just too popular compared to monitors so the manufacturers prioritise what makes them money. TV and smartphone customers are easier to fool as well but it won't be easy to fool monitor customers.


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2018)

Steam.tv "inadvertently made public" while Valve tested updates to its broadcasting system


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2018)

Tactical leak I think


----------



## yasho2249 (Oct 25, 2018)

I will be moving to Germany for my further studies soon....any luck retaining my game library? I know most of it is region locked and all but any other way?


----------



## 007 (Oct 25, 2018)

yasho2249 said:


> I will be moving to Germany for my further studies soon....any luck retaining my game library? I know most of it is region locked and all but any other way?


You will retain all of the games in the library. Only the games with region lock + "run lock" set to India (means require Indian IP to run the game) will not be playable I think. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, you will have all games that you have purchased. But you will not be able to purchase games that are not available for sale in Germany. However, you can ask someone to gift you the same game and it will work.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2018)

yasho2249 said:


> I will be moving to Germany for my further studies soon....any luck retaining my game library? I know most of it is region locked and all but any other way?



I think all your library will be available. You can even change your store region if you want to but you will need a local card to do so. But make sure you really want to change the store region since it has a cooldown period to prevent abuse.

Region Restrictions on Steam - Managing Your Library - Knowledge Base - Steam Support
Steam Store Country - Billing - Knowledge Base - Steam Support


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 26, 2018)

yasho2249 said:


> I will be moving to Germany for my further studies soon....any luck retaining my game library? I know most of it is region locked and all but any other way?


I moved to the US a year ago & I retained all my games. I'm still using steam store in INR (as games are cheaper). Region locked games like Tomb Raider (2013) might not work but they start working after 3 months or so.

I would highly recommend keeping your steam store region as India & use an Indian card to buy the games, Germany is a developed country, so games will be costlier. Generally, for me the prices are almost the same or upto 50% cheaper, never saw a game that was costlier in Indian steam compared to US. Check steamdb for prices in different regions. Rarely there are games that are banned in India, only one I saw was Dragon Ball Fighter Z.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Rarely there are games that are banned in India, only one I saw was Dragon Ball Fighter Z.


That's news for me,what exactly got it banned. @SaiyanGoku you knew about this?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's news for me,what exactly got it banned. @SaiyanGoku you knew about this?


Not banned, never released.

I'm pretty sure it was because of God of Destruction of universe 10. Someone released an article in national paper saying Dragon Ball Super shows Ganesha as a villain. India barely has 0.5% gamers in steam, so no loss in avoiding a release in India while staying out of any stupid lawsuits, etc.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 27, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Not banned, never released.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was because of God of Destruction of universe 10. Someone released an article in national paper saying Dragon Ball Super shows Ganesha as a villain. India barely has 0.5% gamers in steam, so no loss in avoiding a release in India while staying out of any stupid lawsuits, etc.



From what I read, it was due to licensing issues. Some other company had the license for DBX franchise for India region and gaming publisher of DB didn't.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2018)

Fallout 3 (cow problem) and Dragon Age Inquisition (beastiality?) are also banned in India.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2018)

Fallout 3 is no longer banned AFAIK. But when I bought it back in the day, I had to have it gifted to me from a guy in the US.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Fallout 3 is no longer banned AFAIK. But when I bought it back in the day, I had to have it gifted to me from a guy in the US.



It's still not available on Steam.
Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh well


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Fallout 3 (cow problem) and Dragon Age Inquisition (beastiality?) are also banned in India.


IIRC, DA:I was banned or EA decided not to release because of gay content. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2018)

007 said:


> IIRC, DA:I was banned or EA decided not to release because of gay content.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Nothing was confirmed by EA. It was all speculation. And isn't gay legalized in India now?
I think it was more to do with that beast character that the player can have a romance option with.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 27, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> From what I read, it was due to licensing issues. Some other company had the license for DBX franchise for India region and gaming publisher of DB didn't.


Strange but possible


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 22, 2018)

Guys, are you able to pay on Steam. I have been stuck at cart with "There was a problem" error. Have been trying since yesterday, restated Steam client and then PC too but no luck. I tried using Android mobile app but got stuck at "Choose your card type" at Novaplay payment.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Guys, are you able to pay on Steam. I have been stuck at cart with "There was a problem" error. Have been trying since yesterday, restated Steam client and then PC too but no luck. I tried using Android mobile app but got stuck at "Choose your card type" at Novaplay payment.


For me also I made 2 payments where the 1st payment went through and for 2nd payment it got stuck and asked for bank accounta verification through my mail and after I did it went through successfully.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 23, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> For me also I made 2 payments where the 1st payment went through and for 2nd payment it got stuck and asked for bank accounta verification through my mail and after I did it went through successfully.


Thank you for responding. I had to try several times. but I managed to purchase the games this morning. May be there was a issue in novaplay.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2018)

*Valve and Microsoft may be working on Steam/Xbox cross-play*

*Would you like to see more Steam/Xbox cross integration*

Cross-platform multiplayer has exploded in popularity in recent years, with titles like Rocket League and Fortnite leading the charge, with PC, Xbox One and Nintendo Switch supporting cross-play with several popular titles. 

Now it looks like Valve and Microsoft are working together to bridge the multiplayer divides that sometimes mar the PC gaming landscape, with each company seemingly working on a solution that will allow Steam and Xbox Live to communicate with one another. 

Recent additions to the Steam Beta Github repository have suggested that SteamIDs could be used to reference optional Xbox Live account data, an "xbox_pairwise_id". This change could allow Steam and Xbox Live accounts to be linked together, allowing games on Xbox and Steam to play together with greater ease. 

In the past, some PC games on the Windows 10 Store didn't support multiplayer with their respective game's Steam versions, with Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare's Windows 10 Store version offering independent servers which lacked a large enough playerbase to be viable as a multiplayer game. This forced Microsoft to deliver refunds to players who wanted to play the game online, with PC cross-launcher play becoming another sticking point for Microsoft's PC game store. 

Microsoft has committed to improving their presence on PC, with cross-launcher multiplayer acting as an ideal starting point. This also would open the door for Microsoft to release more of their games on Steam, which would be great news for PC gamers who opt to avoid Microsoft's unintuitive storefront. 

Source: Valve and Microsoft may be working on Steam/Xbox cross-play


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Valve and Microsoft may be working on Steam/Xbox cross-play*
> 
> *Would you like to see more Steam/Xbox cross integration*
> 
> ...


Microsoft should make Xbox a subsidized PC with proper Win10 OS. Ideally, that would be better for consumers, but might not be a good move financially for Microsoft.

Xbox is a powerful PC held back by its software.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Microsoft should make Xbox a subsidized PC with proper Win10 OS. Ideally, that would be better for consumers, but might not be a good move financially for Microsoft.
> 
> Xbox is a powerful PC held back by its software.



The cost of Xbox will double overnight 

Xbox itself is sold at a minor loss and they make their revenue through software and subscriptions. Putting Win 10 on it will pretty much eliminate that revenue source.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 26, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> The cost of Xbox will double overnight
> 
> Xbox itself is sold at a minor loss and they make their revenue through software and subscriptions. Putting Win 10 on it will pretty much eliminate that revenue source.


I know. Not expecting it for sure. But currently, Xbox seems superior to me than PS4 software wise. Also, MS is more open to crossplay etc whereas Sony is acting like Apple.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 27, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I know. Not expecting it for sure. But currently, Xbox seems superior to me than PS4 software wise. Also, MS is more open to crossplay etc whereas Sony is acting like Apple.


Are you sure xbox ui is suprerior than ps4 ui?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 28, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Are you sure xbox ui is suprerior than ps4 ui?


From my limited experience, yes. Initially, it was bad, but after Win10 like changes, I think its good + much better backward compatibility.

My opinions are a bit skewed because my limited experience has mostly been on Xbox, so I'm not the best guy for the comparison.

Things I'm sure of are that Xbox One X is better than any PS4 (even Pro) hardware wise but PS has better exclusive games.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 29, 2018)

@Gollum could tell us about which one has better UI and in what terms


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 15, 2019)

*preview.redd.it/up6qw074wfa21.png?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=a241e376479663035ab8d44d7f7712ec853ac42f


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2019)

So, where would India lie, South Asia? It still is negligible.

I remember reading somewhere a year ago or so that India had 0.5% of steam users.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 16, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> So, where would India lie, South Asia? It still is negligible.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere a year ago or so that India had 0.5% of steam users.



Yeah
South Asia - India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, etc
South East Asia - Indonesia, Malaysia, Phillipines, etc
Asia - China, Japan, Korea, etc

The graph shows sales by region not player count or owner count. Means actual "money spenders" which Indians are not.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Yeah
> South Asia - India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, etc
> South East Asia - Indonesia, Malaysia, Phillipines, etc
> Asia - China, Japan, Korea, etc
> ...


Indians would be playing DOTA 2 & CS GO now on steam. Makes sense.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 5, 2019)

The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth



> Why did I get a certain number of tokens?
> The initial number of tokens you received is based on previous purchases made on your account.



How many tokens did you guys get? I got 4000.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth
> 
> 
> 
> How many tokens did you guys get? I got 4000.


4500


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth
> How many tokens did you guys get? I got 4000.


I got 15,000 because I purchased 3 AAA titles.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 6, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth
> 
> 
> 
> How many tokens did you guys get? I got 4000.


I wonder how far back they are checking. I got 5k tokens but I have a lot of prior purchases from steam.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2019)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I wonder how far back they are checking. I got 5k tokens but I have a lot of prior purchases from steam.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You will get tokens depending upon the amount you spend and on titles also.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 6, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> You will get tokens depending upon the amount you spend and on titles also.


I meant the initial amount. I got 5k tokens without spending anything

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2019)

*www.dropbox.com/s/nvbc3c7krtyj4fa/darksoulsPrice.PNG?dl=1 

wtf ?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.dropbox.com/s/nvbc3c7krtyj4fa/darksoulsPrice.PNG?dl=1
> 
> wtf ?


It's Bandai Namco, they are not known for reducing prices.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2019)

I was not referring to that.. Check the price of individual products and the entire cost of the package.. Individual items are cheaper ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> wtf ?


lol


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I was not referring to that.. Check the price of individual products and the entire cost of the package.. Individual items are cheaper ?



What probably happened is that Bamco increased the base price for the base game for INR but forgot to manually increase the base price of the season pass for INR and left it at it's regionally priced value that's by default set by Steam. The bundle has a discount of 70% compared to 75% discount on base game. The bundle has  lesser discount because the season pass has a much lesser discount of 50%. But then due to very heavy price of the base game in INR this happens.

*i.postimg.cc/QCxmtbrZ/Capture.png 
See it's correct for USD. The bundle should have 80% discount IMO.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2019)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I wonder how far back they are checking. I got 5k tokens but I have a lot of prior purchases from steam.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Actually you can check your total spend on Steam by going to Help > Steam Support > My Account > Data related to your steam account > External Funds used


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 7, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Actually you can check your total spend on Steam by going to Help > Steam Support > My Account > Data related to your steam account > External Funds used


Yeah. But I am sure that's not it, they say you get 400 points for inr 100 spent. If that is the case, then I should have received points in the lakhs lol. It must be checking only for a limited time interval or something similar.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2019)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah. But I am sure that's not it, they say you get 400 points for inr 100 spent. If that is the case, then I should have received points in the lakhs lol. It must be checking only for a limited time interval or something similar.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No that is only for what you spend in this lunar sale. The tokens that you get from envelope is based on your total previous spend on Steam and the conversion is not specified.

You can see at the bottom right of this page (with login):
The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> No that is only for what you spend in this lunar sale. The tokens that you get from envelope is based on your total previous spend on Steam and the conversion is not specified.
> 
> You can see at the bottom right of this page (with login):
> The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth


These tokens are for the spending during the lunar sale and I think depends on the type of games you buy.
If some tokens are given free of cost then it given as token of gratitude.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 13, 2019)

FINALLY...and on STEAM
Halo: The Master Chief Collection is coming to Steam | PC Gamer

Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 13, 2019)

true_lies said:


> FINALLY...and on STEAM
> Halo: The Master Chief Collection is coming to Steam | PC Gamer
> 
> Halo: The Master Chief Collection on Steam
> ...


What's with the hype? It's too old of a game, will people even play it after buying or will it just lie around like many other games?


----------



## true_lies (Mar 13, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> What's with the hype? It's too old of a game, will people even play it after buying or will it just lie around like many other games?


Played 1 & 2 on PC more than a decade back, hoped for 3 to come to PC someday to complete the original trilogy story. And we're getting Reach, ODST and 4. Sure as hell its not gonna just sit in there unplayed in my list.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 7, 2019)

Noob question How do i get steam community event badges?like to get xp and level up like steam summer sales badges


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 7, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Noob question How do i get steam community event badges?like to get xp and level up like steam summer sales badges



Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 7, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Steam Community :: Steam Trading Cards


i know about trading cards just want to know during steam sales (eg.summer sales) how do you get steam summer sales badge?i was always curious but coud'nt find out how. or do you buy from market


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 7, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> i know about trading cards just want to know during steam sales (eg.summer sales) how do you get steam summer sales badge?i was always curious but coud'nt find out how. or do you buy from market



That would be mentioned in the FAQ section for the sale. e.g. In the Lunar New Year sale you could redeem tokens to level up your badge.
The Steam Lunar New Year Rewards Booth


----------



## true_lies (Jun 7, 2019)

Destiny 2 coming to Steam, leaving Battle.net. Going Free to Play with base game + year 1 content starting September with new expansion DLC
Will offer Cross-save across all platforms including Google Stadia.
Bungie will focus on the MMO aspect with continuous updates and standalone future content, all this after recent split from Activision.
Source


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Destiny 2 coming to Steam, leaving Battle.net. Going Free to Play with base game + year 1 content starting September with new expansion DLC
> Will offer Cross-save across all platforms including Google Stadia.
> Bungie will focus on the MMO aspect with continuous updates and standalone future content, all this after recent split from Activision.
> Source


Let's see how good that expansion is. Its priced well in India for sure.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Steam summer sale is live. So, what are you guys buying?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Steam summer sale is live. So, what are you guys buying?


Haven't looked at games on sale. Any AAA game from last 3-4 years at good discount worth getting?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

I bought Vanquish for 166 INR


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Haven't looked at games on sale. Any AAA game from last 3-4 years at good discount worth getting?


A lot of the AAAs are still 1k+ even with discounts.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> A lot of the AAAs are still 1k+ even with discounts.


Saw Witcher 3 GOTY for 300, Just Cause 3 XXL for 233. 
Hoping Arkham Knight premium edition drops to under 150.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Yeah, the older ones are pretty cheap. 
Also, Black Mesa is going for 211, a good deal since the Xen update is just around the corner.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone bought Sleeping Dogs?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2019)

Flash said:


> Anyone bought Sleeping Dogs?


Was going to but it was already in my library. (bought it 2 years ago )


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Flash said:


> Anyone bought Sleeping Dogs?


I am trying to buy, but my payment is stuck.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was going to but it was already in my library. (bought it 2 years ago )


You don't keep wishlist? I always check my wishlist to see what's on sale.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was going to but it was already in my library. (bought it 2 years ago )


One query for you reg SD. Can we remap the movement keys in Settings?
When i last asked, SD only has WASD for movement and it can't be changed to Arrow keys.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> You don't keep wishlist? I always check my wishlist to see what's on sale.


I uninstalled steam from current laptop months ago (low space). Have been accessing it via phone app only so haven't had the time to make a wish list.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I am trying to buy, but my payment is stuck.


I guess, 72/- is the lowest price SD ever received. I always load Steam wallet with minimum 500/- for emergency checkout


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Flash said:


> I always load Steam wallet with minimum 500/- for emergency checkout


I don't do that so that I don't "accidentally" spend it on microtransactions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2019)

microtransactions on what ? CSGO ?

I wish Phoenix Point was on steam, I bought it from EPIC because of exclusivity 

Also, anyone tried GOG Galaxy 2.0


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> microtransactions on what ? CSGO ?


Dota 2



Nerevarine said:


> o, anyone tried GOG Galaxy 2.0


Not available for Linux, but will try next time I boot into Windows. Haven't booted into Windows because of the number of pending updates.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Steam summer sale is live. So, what are you guys buying?


Thinking of buying Final Fantasy XV. Tried its demo, seemed good to me for a story based game.

Already have like 3 big games pending on my steam library though.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2019)

BTW, any of you guys participating in the Steam Grand Prix? Whichever team wins, they get free games from their wish list.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 28, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, any of you guys participating in the Steam Grand Prix? Whichever team wins, they get free games from their wish list.



Zero chance of that happening. A more practical thing is that 120 Rs. discount.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> BTW, any of you guys participating in the Steam Grand Prix? Whichever team wins, they get free games from their wish list.


It is confusing. Spent all my points in 2 days.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> It is confusing.


Yeah, Valve was criticized for it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2019)

I wasn't going to get any games in this sale originally but ended up buying Witcher 3 GOTY, Just Cause 3 XXL, Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Digital Delux and Life is Strange episode 2-5.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 8, 2019)

Did anyone of you won any game from the wishlist in lucky draw?? I didn't win anything


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2019)

No, the chances are too slim because so many players.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Did anyone of you won any game from the wishlist in lucky draw?? I didn't win anything


I saw 2 posts in reddit, so someone did win free games. But yeah, too slim chances. Sure most people who won got their Cyberpunk 2077 covered.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2019)

I was planning on buying it from GOG anyway.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 9, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I saw 2 posts in reddit, so someone did win free games. But yeah, too slim chances. Sure most people who won got their Cyberpunk 2077 covered.


 Damn, I have this tendency to be too optimistic for things if want it or it favors me. Sigh. Reality is often disappointing.



Desmond David said:


> I was planning on buying it from GOG anyway.


Ah. why GOG? Isn't it disliked by many people and don't want to support them ??


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ah. why GOG? Isn't it disliked by many people and don't want to support them ??


Well, 100% of the profits go to CDPR because they own GOG, also the game will be DRM free.

Also GOG can provide Steam keys for the game you own on GOG if you request from them.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Well, 100% of the profits go to CDPR because they own GOG, also the game will be DRM free.
> 
> Also GOG can provide Steam keys for the game you own on GOG if you request from them.


But there's almost a 1.2k difference, not sure if GOG introduced regional pricing for India.


----------



## 007 (Jul 9, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Also GOG can provide Steam keys for the game you own on GOG if you request from them.


Are you sure about this? I thought the other way around. For example, Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 copies in Steam will provide you GOG keys by default.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2019)

007 said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the other way around. For example, Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 copies in Steam will provide you GOG keys by default.


That depends on GOG connect.


anupam_pb said:


> But there's almost a 1.2k difference, not sure if GOG introduced regional pricing for India.


Plenty of time to save up.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> That depends on GOG connect.
> 
> Plenty of time to save up.


It's not about saving or being able to afford it. Most people, myself included, will buy games from the cheapest place, for me & many other countries with steam regional pricing that would be steam. If GOG provides steam keys, then US & EU people should buy from them instead of steam to support CDPR. 

I'm sure CDPR doesn't care much about India, I mean not many people buy games in India. I read somewhere that Indians barely make 0.5% of users or something like that. Piracy is still the major source of games, not to forget not many people can buy a decent gaming laptop/desktop & the social stigma related to gaming.


----------



## 007 (Jul 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> That depends on GOG connect.


You are mixing up few things here.

GOG Connect => Grants you GOG copies based on your Steam library for certain games from participating publishers/developers on a *time-limited* *promotion* basis. It is neither for all Steam games that you own nor available all the time.

What I said was => For games like Witcher 1, Witcher 2 that you own on Steam => you get GOG backup keys by default. Right click the game in your Steam library and "View CD Key". Enter this product key at GOG.com and you get GOG copies of the respective games. CDPR did not give this option for Witcher 3, so I'm sure they won't give this option for CP2077.

What you said was => "GOG will provide Steam keys for games." This is theoretically true because generating Steam keys doesn't cost anything to the publisher/developer. Though there is a limit on how much you can generate, it is free. But my question was - how well do you know that CDPR/GOG honors such requests for Steam key? Has it happened before? If this was true and having no-regional pricing on Steam, I'll be happy to throw away $60 at GOG (so they get full profit=happy for that) provided they will issue me a Steam key for CP2077. Coz I am one of those DRM-free haters and I'd rather have everything under my single Steam roof.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2019)

007 said:


> GOG Connect => Grants you GOG copies based on your Steam library for certain games from participating publishers/developers on a *time-limited* *promotion* basis. It is neither for all Steam games that you own nor available all the time.


That's why I said "depends".


007 said:


> But my question was - how well do you know that CDPR/GOG honors such requests for Steam key? Has it happened before?


I am sure I read about this somewhere, but it was a long time ago, so it's better to take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2019)

Guys, just got to know that our friend @DVJex has passed away.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2019)

Wait what? How?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 25, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> Guys, just got to know that our friend @DVJex has passed away.


what really?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2019)

Steam's new Library Beta is now available to everyone


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah, I updated in the moment it became available. Looks dope, but the download UI is still the same.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2019)

Remote Play Together Is an Upcoming Steam Feature Allowing Local Multiplayer Games to Go Online


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Remote Play Together Is an Upcoming Steam Feature Allowing Local Multiplayer Games to Go Online


So, it's something like Hamachi, just free. Great idea IMO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2019)

Devolver Co-Founder Wishes the Steam vs Epic Games Store Conversation to Be Reset and Take Place Properly


----------



## 007 (Oct 20, 2019)

Upcoming Steam sale dates leaked (as usual). Source


> Leaked upcoming @steam_games 2019 sale dates:
> *Halloween Sale*: October 28 - November 1
> *Autumn Sale*: November 26 - December 3
> *Winter Sale*: December 19 - January 2
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

Hopefully we will see some good deals on the new F1 game. And Master Chief Collection comes out by then 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Hopefully we will see some good deals on the new F1 game. And Master Chief Collection comes out by then
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


F1 2019 was available for 7xx or so. I bought it a month ago or so, didn't play much though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> F1 2019 was available for 7xx or so. I bought it a month ago or so, didn't play much though.


Ah dang. Missed the sale. It's a must buy for me at that price. Will keep an eye out next time. The F2 career mode really looks great this year. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2019)

Introducing Steam Remote Play Together Steam Community :: Steam Blog :: Events


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

*EA hints at return to Steam with hot drink teaser*

Are EA's Steamy rumours true?

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/26074233234l.jpg#.XbUB2GKgjqw.link 

*EA hints at return to Steam with hot drink teaser*
EA's got a steamy teaser on its Twitter account, lending credence to the recent rumours that Electronic Arts is preparing to move back onto Valve's Steam platform. 

This comes after the discovery that Steam was gaining the ability to launch EA/Origin titles by utilising a background Origin application. Basically, it looks like EA's games are coming to Steam, though they are likely to still need an Origin account to operate. 

Getting EA on side is a huge win for Valve, especially after the loss of Ubisoft new titles to the Epic Games Store. EA should also be able to increase their PC games sales through Steam, given Valve' larger playerbase and the distaste that some PC gamers have towards EA's Origin client. 

With EA moving towards its Origin Access and Origin Acces premiere services, it is easy to see why they would be willing to sell full games on Steam again. For many new games, Origin Access can offer better value, especially for single-player titles. EA is unlikely to give Valve access to its subscription revenues, which means that Origin will still remain as EA's premiere storefront. 

EA is likely to reveal more about its rumoured Steam plans in the coming weeks. For now, EA has released this Steamy teaser. 

Source:EA hints at return to Steam with hot drink teaser


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

Seems like a good move for steam but i hate that still origin has to run in background.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Seems like a good move for steam but i hate that still origin has to run in background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think so Origin will run in the background. Steam will have the upper hand. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Final Halo Reach PC Flight With Campaign Missions, Matchmaking and Firefight Inbound; Will Include Crossplay Between Steam & Windows Store Versions

Steam now asks if you want to revise your user review after spending more time with a game | PC Gamer

PS: So many things are going to return back to Steam, Yahoooo...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *
> 
> This comes after the discovery that Steam was gaining the ability to launch EA/Origin titles by utilising a background Origin application.
> 
> ...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

So i guess it would be like ubisoft like ubisoft launcher launches for ubisoft games.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe but since EA is coming back to Steam it might be on the terms set by Steam because EA is not able to gather enough earnings on its own. right?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe but since EA is coming back to Steam it might be on the terms set by Steam because EA is not able to gather enough earnings on its own. right?



I hope so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe but since EA is coming back to Steam it might be on the terms set by Steam because EA is not able to gather enough earnings on its own. right?


I think using origin would be unavoidable as EA will use ubisoft as an example, even though new ubisoft games have moved to Epic. People in reddit are literally asing people to buy from ubi than epic, it was a pretty good deal for ubisoft, liekly received money to shift to epic, but loss in reach is evident.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I think using origin would be unavoidable as EA will use ubisoft as an example, even though new ubisoft games have moved to Epic. People in reddit are literally asing people to buy from ubi than epic, it was a pretty good deal for ubisoft, liekly received money to shift to epic, but loss in reach is evident.


Epic is gonna last forever because all that's gonna come free does not last forever.

Because Epic is not wholly owned by a single entity.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Epic is gonna last forever because all that's gonna come free does not last forever.
> 
> Because Epic is not wholly owned by a single entity.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



I dont really like epic and epic launcher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I dont really like epic and epic launcher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too don't like epic

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 27, 2019)

Titanfall 2 needs Steam.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 27, 2019)

Steam is  much better...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Sai.Sharingan said:


> Steam is  much better...


Yes, absolutely


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks like there would be origin launcher running in background with steam.

EA hints at return to Steam | PC Gamer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Oct 29, 2019)

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order now available on Steam for pre-order

From EA:


> Electronic Arts and Valve have partnered to put EA games into the hands of the players on Steam. Starting next spring, EA Access—our ever-growing subscription service powered by great games and member benefits—will be making its way to Steam. EA Access is the first and only gaming subscription service available on Steam, and the fourth platform featuring an EA subscription.
> The partnership kicks off with _Star Wars™_ Jedi: Fallen Order launching on November 15—and available for pre-order today. In the coming months, players on Steam will also be able to play other major titles like The Sims™ 4 and Unravel_™_ Two. Multiplayer games—like Apex Legends™, FIFA 20, and Battlefield™ V—will become available next year, and players on both Origin_™_ and Steam will have the ability to play together.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

Apex Legends will work directly from steam. No origin required

*i.imgur.com/o93C8eH.png 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Apex Legends will work directly from steam. No origin required
> 
> *i.imgur.com/o93C8eH.png
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Can you link the reddit post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Apex Legends will work directly from steam. No origin required
> 
> *i.imgur.com/o93C8eH.png
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


*EA games are coming to Steam, but they will still require EA's Origin Client*
Availability on Steam won't stop EA from forcing Origin onto PC gamers

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/29122220423l.jpg#.Xbjme_ucIT4.link 
There has been a disturbance in the force. *EA and Valve have partnered up to bring EA games back onto Steam*, but all isn't as it may first seem. EA isn't moving away from its Origin client; in fact, EA is forcing Steam users to install their client to play their game's. That's right, the Steam versions of EA games like Star Wars: Jedi - Fallen Order will require the installation and background use of the Origin client. 

If you thought that EA's partnership with Valve would allow you to avoid Origin, you're wrong. Those who wish to play EA games on Steam will still require Origin. Furthermore, Steam users will need to link their Origin and Steam accounts together to access EA games on Steam. If you thought that EA's partnership with Valve was too good to be true, here's the catch.      

On the Steam page of Star Wars: Jedi - Fallen Order, which releases on November 15th, it says the following. 

Incorporates 3rd-party DRM: EA on-line activation and Origin client software installation and background use required.

Requires 3rd-Party Account: EA Account (Supports Linking to Steam Account)


*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/29122232416s.jpg#.Xbjme3-CT1k.link 

In the coming months, games like The Sims 4, Apex Legends, FIFA 20 and Battlefield V will all make their way onto Steam. Origin will remain a huge part of EA's plans on PC, especially when EA's Origin Access Premier service remains as an Origin exclusive. 

Source:EA games are coming to Steam, but they will still require EA's Origin Client


----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Can you link the reddit post?


Apex Legends will be coming to Steam in 2020! : apexlegends


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2019)

Steam's New Library Update is Out of Beta and Available for All
Electronic Arts is 'open' to bringing its games to the Epic Games Store | PC Gamer


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

@bssunilreddy’s steam was hacked recently can anyone suggest what to do he already raised complain steam says 14 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2019)

he can reset his password using email ? or was his email hacked too ?
Did he register his phone ?
He can unlock account by phone as wel


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> @bssunilreddy’s steam was hacked recently can anyone suggest what to do he already raised complain steam says 14 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I ask you for help?
Steam support already helped me.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2019)

rood


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> he can reset his password using email ? or was his email hacked too ?
> Did he register his phone ?
> He can unlock account by phone as wel


I don't put passwords to any of my systems.
I have already reset my password and am using steam authenticator.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Did I ask you for help?
> Steam support already helped me.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Very rude  thats what you get for helping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Very rude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not rudish. It's minding my own business unless asked I don't suggest.
Already everything about Steam has been taken care of.
Thanks for your concern.
Again don't say rudish.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's not rudish. It's minding my own business unless asked I don't suggest.
> Already everything about Steam has been taken care of.
> Thanks for your concern.
> Again don't say rudish.
> ...



I posted so that no one faces such problem in future so that we are aware.Not because you get disrespected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

PS. You should post the whole story how your steam got hacked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> PS. You should post the whole story how your steam got hacked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some wise men advice me
I take their word for granted
I follow what they say

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> PS. You should post the whole story how your steam got hacked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not hack-ed
It's called playing a game

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

So is your steam ok now Are you able to log in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> So is your steam ok now Are you able to log in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's over I said know

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's over I said know
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Over what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Over what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over means over
Everything is okay fine

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 3, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> PS. You should post the whole story how your steam got hacked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely one of those "free" key giveaway link


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2019)

You can now play split-screen games over the internet.
Steam Remote Play


----------



## true_lies (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone got their free one month membership for Origin Access yet?
No news or updates from EA as well

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 5, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Anyone got their free one month membership for Origin Access yet?
> No news or updates from EA as well
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk



Still haven’t got mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Nov 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Still haven’t got mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


According to this people have started to receive it one by one. Will be soon enough i guess


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 5, 2019)

true_lies said:


> According to this people have started to receive it one by one. Will be soon enough i guess



How will we get it?automatic email?or code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Anyone got their free one month membership for Origin Access yet?
> No news or updates from EA as well
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Still I haven't got mine

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Nov 5, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How will we get it?automatic email?or code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will be notified by email

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 5, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Will be notified by email
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk



Btw Post once you get it.5 days already passed idk how ea is managing this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2019)

Death Stranding's PC version will release simultaneously on Steam and the Epic Games Store


----------



## 007 (Nov 22, 2019)

Valve Index


----------



## true_lies (Nov 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Btw Post once you get it.5 days already passed idk how ea is managing this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this mail from EA


> Thanks for enabling Login Verification on your EA Account as part of the Cybersecurity Month promotion we ran in October. More details on that here: (link).
> 
> We’re about to send you your free month of Origin Access. When we do, you’ll get an email saying that an Origin Access code has been redeemed on your account. Then you’ll be ready to start playing.
> 
> Thanks for helping us keep your account safe!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Got this mail from EA


I already got redeem mail few days back.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I already got redeem mail few days back.


Took them almost a month, and people are still complaining about not receiving any response.
Are you able to play full games or are they on trial for few hours?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Took them almost a month, and people are still complaining about not receiving any response.
> Are you able to play full games or are they on trial for few hours?


you got or no? yes i am able to play the games in origin basic subscription


----------



## true_lies (Nov 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> you got or no? yes i am able to play the games in origin basic subscription


Just the above mail saying I will get another mail for activating it


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Just the above mail saying I will get another mail for activating it


I got the following directly to my email.


'*i.imgur.com/IBQhd6r.png


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2019)

Congressman Who Spent Campaign Money on Steam Games Resigns - IGN


----------



## true_lies (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm having trouble with the Friend's List on steam. Its not loading for me and see this error
*i.imgur.com/65iMCwp.jpg
Have hit on Retry Connection numerous times but to no avail. I am able to play games and browse on steam though.
Saw a reddit post asking to add "-nofriendsui -nochatui" next to the Target in the steam shortcut but not worked for me.
Any solutions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

true_lies said:


> I'm having trouble with the Friend's List on steam. Its not loading for me and see this error
> *i.imgur.com/65iMCwp.jpg
> Have hit on Retry Connection numerous times but to no avail. I am able to play games and browse on steam though.
> Saw a reddit post asking to add "-nofriendsui -nochatui" next to the Target in the steam shortcut but not worked for me.
> Any solutions?


How did you put the shortcut in steam
please help me in this regard


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2019)

true_lies said:


> I'm having trouble with the Friend's List on steam. Its not loading for me and see this error
> Have hit on Retry Connection numerous times but to no avail. I am able to play games and browse on steam though.
> Saw a reddit post asking to add "-nofriendsui -nochatui" next to the Target in the steam shortcut but not worked for me.
> Any solutions?


Check if your firewall has allowed steamwebhelper.exe to access the internet. If not, allow it.
Also check if  steam.exe, steamservice.exe, steamerrorreporter.exe are allowed.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 10, 2019)

007 said:


> Check if your firewall has allowed steamwebhelper.exe to access the internet. If not, allow it.
> Also check if  steam.exe, steamservice.exe, steamerrorreporter.exe are allowed.


Only steamwebhelper.exe and steam.exe show up in the Task Manager as running and are allowed access to Internet.
steamservice.exe, steamerrorreporter.exe are not shown in TM, but i have allowed them access through the firewall.
Still the same problem as above.


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Only steamwebhelper.exe and steam.exe show up in the Task Manager as running and are allowed access to Internet.
> steamservice.exe, steamerrorreporter.exe are not shown in TM, but i have allowed them access through the firewall.
> Still the same problem as above.


Hmm. I usually get the same problem after resetting my firewall rules. Once I add it again, chat connects without any issue.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2019)

The Steamville Holiday Market


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Steam Reveals Top Selling and Most Played Games of 2019


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2020)

What are Steam Bots and how do they  help in Steam levelling, Card trades, Exchange etc?
Can we setup similar setup?
How much and what kind of hardwaredo we need?
Anybody reply?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2020)

Steam Lunar Sale 2020 Dates Leaked - Will Start From Jan 23rd


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> What are Steam Bots and how do they  help in Steam levelling, Card trades, Exchange etc?
> Can we setup similar setup?
> How much and what kind of hardwaredo we need?
> Anybody reply?


You can but I am pretty sure those are illegal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> You can but I am pretty sure those are illegal.


Is it illegal? Many are creating groups and selling CS Go keys and TF2 keys.
In exchange for these keys they are selling games that can help us level up.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2020)

Steam achieves record player counts amid COVID-19 Pandemic


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2020)

Steam's Summer Sale dates leak online


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Steam's Summer Sale dates leak online


Apparently some new loyalty system will also be put this year. Probably to boost slumping sales. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2020)

I wonder what it will be. Reward points system?


----------



## chimera201 (May 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Probably to boost slumping sales.



slumping sales ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> slumping sales ?


Maybe epic games store are finally starting to affect the numbers on Steam with all their exclusives and such. 





Desmond David said:


> I wonder what it will be. Reward points system?


But we already have one during sales right. Every 10$ we spend we get some card etc. Maybe this one is more comprehensive 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2020)

*steamdb.info/sales/history/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

Why my ICICI Debit Card(VISA) isn't registering in Steam for payment.
It is showing like this:*i.imgur.com/sq3m7zm.png 
Any solutions are much appreciated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why my ICICI Debit Card(VISA) isn't registering in Steam for payment.
> It is showing like this:


Have you ever used this card for online transactions/international transactions before?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you ever used this card for online transactions/international transactions before?


I have been using regularly for buying games from humblebundle, greenmangaming, fanatical etc even 4 days ago also I bought without any hassle but only in Steam I am facing the problem. I dont know why?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2020)

Same issue for me as well, ICICI Debit Card international transaction enabled + limit set more than my transaction. Earlier it used to work, idk why steam has stopped working with it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have been using regularly for buying games from humblebundle, greenmangaming, fanatical etc even 4 days ago also I bought without any hassle but only in Steam I am facing the problem. I dont know why?





Nerevarine said:


> Same issue for me as well, ICICI Debit Card international transaction enabled + limit set more than my transaction. Earlier it used to work, idk why steam has stopped working with it.


Have you tried with some other bank card(try sbi)? Also try contacting icici customer care, may be steam introduced some changes in its payment gateway.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you tried with some other bank card(try sbi)? Also try contacting icici customer care, may be steam introduced some changes in its payment gateway.


Steam support is saying that to check with ICICI bank as nothing is wrong on its part. But strangely this happened only after Lockdown was imposed.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2020)

icici dc is good for international online transactions afaik dont know why its not working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2020)

I tried to buy 5 USD transaction in Path Of Exile, ICICI card still rejected. dunno something is wrong. last week bought expressvpn trial, it worked fine.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 28, 2020)

ICICI system must be flagging the transaction as doubt full. Try to contact the bank..


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I tried to buy 5 USD transaction in Path Of Exile, ICICI card still rejected. dunno something is wrong. last week bought expressvpn trial, it worked fine.



what were you buying in poe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2020)

music box


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I tried to buy 5 USD transaction in Path Of Exile, ICICI card still rejected. dunno something is wrong. last week bought expressvpn trial, it worked fine.


Get prepaid code from gamersgift dot com. Good site, recommended. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 4, 2020)

*www.pcgamer.com/dragon-age-inquisi...d-more-ea-games-are-now-on-steam-and-on-sale/
Unfortunately EA remembered to not release DA:I in India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2020)

Nfs shift 2 and NFS shift for 250. Is shift 2 good? Played plenty of shift 1.

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.pcgamer.com/dragon-age-inquisi...d-more-ea-games-are-now-on-steam-and-on-sale/
> Unfortunately EA remembered to not release DA:I in India.


Only in India and Saudi lol.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

But can it be gifted by someone from another country?

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 5, 2020)

RDR2 special edition is worth buying? I'm only interested in the single player content. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> But can it be gifted by someone from another country?


Nope. Gifting is disabled as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2020)

yasho2249 said:


> RDR2 special edition is worth buying? I'm only interested in the single player content.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


in my opinion yes


----------



## masterkd (Jun 5, 2020)

yasho2249 said:


> RDR2 special edition is worth buying? I'm only interested in the single player content.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



In my opinion no.
Even with epic games sale and $10 coupon special edition will cost approximately INR 250 more but do not add anything significant that is worth the price.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

Can someone remind me why Dragon Age Inquisition is banned in India?


----------



## masterkd (Jun 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Can someone remind me why Dragon Age Inquisition is banned in India?


As far as I remember it is due to homosexuality content.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

masterkd said:


> As far as I remember it is due to homosexuality content.


Wtf, it's legal in India now.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 5, 2020)

EA never explained why it was banned.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> in my opinion yes


Why so? I read the robbery missions are mediocre and the horse is okay but you can lose it permanently. The thing is that was just one guy soo here I'm asking

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

I purchased standard edition. Don't really care that much for cosmetics.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Wtf, it's legal in India now.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk



It was not legal back then.
*www.pinknews.co.uk/2014/11/17/video-game-dragon-age-inquisition-banned-in-india-over-gay-character/*kotaku.com/ea-says-india-wont-get-dragon-age-inquisition-due-to-o-1659754229*gadgets.ndtv.com/games/features/dr...ll-not-be-available-in-india-heres-why-622083
I guess EA don't want to release it back in India because India might not generate enough sale.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

masterkd said:


> It was not legal back then.
> *www.pinknews.co.uk/2014/11/17/video-game-dragon-age-inquisition-banned-in-india-over-gay-character/*kotaku.com/ea-says-india-wont-get-dragon-age-inquisition-due-to-o-1659754229*gadgets.ndtv.com/games/features/dr...ll-not-be-available-in-india-heres-why-622083
> I guess EA don't want to release it back in India because India might not generate enough sale.


Facepalm

At least allow gifting then.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 5, 2020)

Irony, DA: I banned in India for gay content even though it is legal while the same game available in many countries where you get death penalty for it.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 12, 2020)

Since a bunch of EA games came to Steam, is there a cross-link between Origin and Steam for games i already own on Origin, like Steam has with Uplay?
Or would i have to buy them separately on Steam?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Since a bunch of EA games came to Steam, is there a cross-link between Origin and Steam for games i already own on Origin, like Steam has with Uplay?
> Or would i have to buy them separately on Steam?


Yes because even on Steam you still need Origin account to play. At least for Battlefield, don't know about others.

Also, cannot activate on Steam even if you have on Origin. Again, this is for Battlefield, don't know about others.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Since a bunch of EA games came to Steam, is there a cross-link between Origin and Steam for games i already own on Origin, like Steam has with Uplay?
> Or would i have to buy them separately on Steam?


Have to buy separately on Steam again.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2020)

steamdb now shows Valve's suggested price

*steamdb.info/sub/433938/


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 27, 2020)

*New regional steam wallet code rules*

*support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1122-RTSC-0478
We have made some changes to how Steam Wallet Codes are redeemed on Steam, as part of our ongoing effort to reduce scams like the ones explained HERE. These changes should not impact regular customers who enjoy using Steam wallet codes they purchase at retail in their local currency.

Each Steam User Account is associated with a specific currency, which you can see in the top right corner of your Steam Client. Going forward, you may encounter an error if you try to activate a Steam Wallet Code issued in a different currency than the one of your Steam User Account.

If you have questions about your ability to redeem Steam Wallet Codes, please contact Steam Support. If you are concerned about the legitimacy of a Steam code you have purchased, you should ask your retailer.

Please visit our Where to buy Steam Wallet Codes article to find Valve-authorized retailers for genuine Steam Wallet Codes.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> *New regional steam wallet code rules*
> 
> *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1122-RTSC-0478
> We have made some changes to how Steam Wallet Codes are redeemed on Steam, as part of our ongoing effort to reduce scams like the ones explained HERE. These changes should not impact regular customers who enjoy using Steam wallet codes they purchase at retail in their local currency.
> ...


Bad news.


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Bad news.


Why?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2020)

007 said:


> Why?


You can't add $ steam cards to your account, won't affect most for sure.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2020)

Do we even have INR Steam cards?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Do we even have INR Steam cards?


Yes available in Gamersgift


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> You can't add $ steam cards to your account, won't affect most for sure.


Yeah that's what I understood. Not sure why @pkkumarcool calls it bad news. I don't think there is any advantage of adding $ cards unless someone is selling is for way cheaper than the actual card value which I highly doubt it. Plus, if the policy change is giving a hard blow to all the scammers out there, it is good.


----------



## 007 (Aug 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Do we even have INR Steam cards?


Yes boss. These are the 3 official Steam resellers for gift cards in India.

Gamers Gift
Digistore
Steam Wallet by NODWIN on Amazon
Pro tip: Use bank offers or other offers on Amazon to buy wallet codes at reduced prices.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, I've never bought one so I don't know.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 28, 2020)

007 said:


> Yeah that's what I understood. Not sure why @pkkumarcool calls it bad news. I don't think there is any advantage of adding $ cards unless someone is selling is for way cheaper than the actual card value which I highly doubt it. Plus, if the policy change is giving a hard blow to all the scammers out there, it is good.


Steam's new policy change to punish vpn users that change the country to buy from cheaper regions. If I purchase games from another region with my card I need to pay currency conversion charges but If I use a steam gift card steam automatically convert to target country's currency without any charge


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 6, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> Steam's new policy change to punish vpn users that change the country to buy from cheaper regions. If I purchase games from another region with my card I need to pay currency conversion charges but If I use a steam gift card steam automatically convert to target country's currency without any charge


It's not exactly a new policy to be honest. It has been on the Terms of Usage for atleast half a decade now and some people have lost access to their accounts. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Maybe epic games store are finally starting to affect the numbers on Steam with all their exclusives and such.


Most probably. One might say its loosing steam. Even though steam is clearly the better launcher, epic store's freebies are making users boil away to being less epic.


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2021)

*store.steampowered.com/subscriptions/ea


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

007 said:


> *store.steampowered.com/subscriptions/ea


Available for ₹63 for the first month, that's new. I think EA play was available for months now on steam.


----------



## 007 (Feb 4, 2021)

*www.pcgamer.com/valve-to-pay-dollar4-million-in-steam-controller-patent-infringement-case


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> It's not exactly a new policy to be honest. It has been on the Terms of Usage for atleast half a decade now and some people have lost access to their accounts.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


So, you mean the Steam games bought in US. Cannot be played in India ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2021)

FORZA Horizon 4 coming to Steam in a month : Forza Horizon 4 on Steam



Zangetsu said:


> So, you mean the Steam games bought in US. Cannot be played in India ?


Games bought in USA as gift and sent to your steam account cannot be activated and played, yes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Games bought in USA as gift and sent to your steam account cannot be activated and played, yes.


Gift only ? not normal buy in USD


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2021)

007 said:


> Yes boss. These are the 3 official Steam resellers for gift cards in India.
> 
> Gamers Gift
> Digistore
> ...


 Wow hackerman, great way to save some extra


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Gift only ? not normal buy in USD


You would have to use a VPN in either case. For accepting gifts, VPN + your own Steam store as USA.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> You would have to use a VPN in either case. For accepting gifts, VPN + your own Steam store as USA.


But using VPN will get the user banned right ?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2021)

IIRC even using a VPN you won't be able to access store front of another country unless you change the country of your steam account.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> IIRC even using a VPN you won't be able to access store front of another country unless you change the country of your steam account.


Yeah that too. Unless you're already in that country store you can't do it even with vpn. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

Not sure why nobody posted this.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2021)

WTF.

Surely this will get patched.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2021)

My ICICI Mastercard isnt accepting in the adding in the fields in steam. What might be the problem?
*i.imgur.com/wltRGvw.png
How many times I input the address its saying something is wrong though addres is right


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 2, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> My ICICI Mastercard isnt accepting in the adding in the fields in steam. What might be the problem?
> *i.imgur.com/wltRGvw.png
> How many times I input the address its saying something is wrong though addres is right



Maybe you are copy pasting instead of typing. You need to manually type.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> My ICICI Mastercard isnt accepting in the adding in the fields in steam. What might be the problem?
> *i.imgur.com/wltRGvw.png
> How many times I input the address its saying something is wrong though addres is right


Perhaps this is because of the new RBI regulations? I was unable to add my Citibank card to Paypal and Digitalocean.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Perhaps this is because of the new RBI regulations? I was unable to add my Citibank card to Paypal and Digitalocean.


Yes Maybe
How to mitigate this problem then?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2021)

striker_rage said:


> Maybe you are copy pasting instead of typing. You need to manually type.





striker_rage said:


> Maybe you are copy pasting instead of typing. You need to manually type.


New RBI Regulations maybe


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> My ICICI Mastercard isnt accepting in the adding in the fields in steam. What might be the problem?
> *i.imgur.com/wltRGvw.png
> How many times I input the address its saying something is wrong though addres is right


Had same issue for my friend. Instead of selecting ICICI card in Novaplay, select mastercard debit card or other relevant option.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Had same issue for my friend. Instead of selecting ICICI card in Novaplay, select mastercard debit card or other relevant option.


Again same error


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Again same error


Check if international transaction is enabled. Or just use some other card.


----------



## striker_rage (Oct 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Check if international transaction is enabled. Or just use some other card.


This.

Probably international transaction is disabled by the bank.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Check if international transaction is enabled. Or just use some other card.


I had international transactions enabled on my cards, still didn't work. I tried calling the bank's customer care but there is a heavy volume of calls to them, no answer even after waiting for 30 mins (perhaps because of the regulations too). I'll try calling them on Monday again.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2021)

I always select Visa card on Novaplay to make payments even though I have ICICI card. Try like this also once.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2021)

Maybe the rbi ban on issuance of mastercard has something to do with it. It seems rbi banned master card because of not following the data policy of keeping only one copy of data that too within India & any outside India data copy is to be deleted within certain time frame(24 hours I think) after txn is confirmed. Maybe foreign txns with master card need data on their servers for longer time outside of India & hence mastercard decided to disallow it to avoid further violation of rules.
@Desmond @omega44-xt @striker_rage @TheSloth @bssunilreddy


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe the rbi ban on issuance of mastercard has something to do with it. It seems rbi banned master card because of not following the data policy of keeping only one copy of data that too within India & any outside India data copy is to be deleted within certain time frame(24 hours I think) after txn is confirmed. Maybe foreign txns with master card need data on their servers for longer time outside of India & hence mastercard decided to disallow it to avoid further violation of rules.
> @Desmond @omega44-xt @striker_rage @TheSloth @bssunilreddy


Then what to do with my icici master card?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then what to do with my icici master card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


That is why it is a good idea to always have at least one visa card too. Kotak 811 zero balance acc can be opened quite easily within 5-10 min using video kyc in a metro/tier-1 city & comes with a zero cost virtual visa debit card which can be used for international online txns.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> My ICICI Mastercard isnt accepting in the adding in the fields in steam. What might be the problem?


Use Debit Card (Domestic) or Netbanking


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow. My debit card actually worked with Steam for once. I tried adding it today and it got charged $1 for the verification, without the 2FA though. It's a Mastercard card too.

Will try my Visa credit card later.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe the rbi ban on issuance of mastercard has something to do with it. It seems rbi banned master card because of not following the data policy of keeping only one copy of data that too within India & any outside India data copy is to be deleted within certain time frame(24 hours I think) after txn is confirmed. Maybe foreign txns with master card need data on their servers for longer time outside of India & hence mastercard decided to disallow it to avoid further violation of rules.
> @Desmond @omega44-xt @striker_rage @TheSloth @bssunilreddy


My Axis FK CC is MasterCard & it's working fine. Even bought a steam game 1 week back or so from it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2021)

ICICI Customer care told me to call them tomorrow so that they may resolve my problem as today not everybody is working.
So since they were understaffed they told me to call them tomorrow for problem resolvement.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2021)

ICICI says I need to go to branch. Shitty support.
Still I am not able to add my master card same error its coming

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Oct 10, 2021)

Last few days been having problem connecting to Steam. On opening it shows me the connection error and asks if I want 'retry connection' again or 'start in offline mode'. Retry connection sometimes works, other times does not and just stays in 'trying to connect'. Starting with Administrative privileges sometimes works but again gives the same problem as above other times. Once connected it stays stable though. 
Problem started since last couple of updates. Tried uninstalling and re-installing, problem persists.
Anyone else facing similar issue?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Last few days been having problem connecting to Steam. On opening it shows me the connection error and asks if I want 'retry connection' again or 'start in offline mode'. Retry connection sometimes works, other times does not and just stays in 'trying to connect'. Starting with Administrative privileges sometimes works but again gives the same problem as above other times. Once connected it stays stable though.
> Problem started since last couple of updates. Tried uninstalling and re-installing, problem persists.
> Anyone else facing similar issue?


Same issue here exactly word to word.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 10, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Last few days been having problem connecting to Steam. On opening it shows me the connection error and asks if I want 'retry connection' again or 'start in offline mode'. Retry connection sometimes works, other times does not and just stays in 'trying to connect'. Starting with Administrative privileges sometimes works but again gives the same problem as above other times. Once connected it stays stable though.
> Problem started since last couple of updates. Tried uninstalling and re-installing, problem persists.
> Anyone else facing similar issue?


Yes same here and few of my friends as well. I start Steam in Big Picture mode and it works most of the time. If it didnt then inside big picture I will click on Try Again and it work 90%  times.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 10, 2021)

I also have the same issue you'll need to end the steam process tree from task manager and restart steam again to work


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> I also have the same issue you'll need to end the steam process tree from task manager and restart steam again to work


Is the issue with Windows 11 or Steam itself?
I mean when Steam updated lately.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 10, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is the issue with Windows 11 or Steam itself?
> I mean when Steam updated lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Steam I use win 10


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Last few days been having problem connecting to Steam. On opening it shows me the connection error and asks if I want 'retry connection' again or 'start in offline mode'. Retry connection sometimes works, other times does not and just stays in 'trying to connect'. Starting with Administrative privileges sometimes works but again gives the same problem as above other times. Once connected it stays stable though.
> Problem started since last couple of updates. Tried uninstalling and re-installing, problem persists.
> Anyone else facing similar issue?


Same issue on Win10


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2021)

I had emailed Valve about the issue. Sent them some logs from my steam and this is the response I got:

*i.imgur.com/Y8IBWLi.jpg



I think ISPs everywhere are trying to somehow block or limit steam by interfering with the UDP connections. But since all of us are getting it, it could very well be some issue on their end. Let's see.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> I had emailed Valve about the issue. Sent them some logs from my steam and this is the response I got:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y8IBWLi.jpg
> 
> ...


That doesn't make sense since there aren't many Steam users in India. I am sure Netflix gets more traffic than Steam.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> I think ISPs everywhere are trying to somehow block or limit steam by interfering with the UDP connections.


It is not steam but torrent traffic which is the main target of such udp connection interference by ISPs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not steam but torrent traffic which is the main target of such udp connection interference by ISPs.


You are right

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 12, 2021)

Certainly airtel too has started blocking torrent trackers. I have been getting slow speeds. Even mobile net gives faster speed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Certainly airtel too has started blocking torrent trackers. I have been getting slow speeds. Even mobile net gives faster speed.


Usually ACT doesn't stop p2p sites or downloads but since 8 months even ACT BB needs VPN for p2p sites to open.
And Excitel BB & Hathway BB are same
Again I don't know about others since I never used others other than ACT, Excitel & Hathway.





Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2021)

Desmond said:


> That doesn't make sense since there aren't many Steam users in India. I am sure Netflix gets more traffic than Steam.


Something is wrong though. Both the TDF dota group and other gaming groups I am a part of are having issues with login. Surely this is ISPs meddling with something that would help save them back-end cost.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> I had emailed Valve about the issue. Sent themdrops-kb5006674-build-22000-258/ some logs from my steam and this is the response I got:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y8IBWLi.jpg
> 
> ...


Its not the ISPs
Check here with this MS Update specifically for UDP problems what ever it may since I don't know anything regarding networking. I am a noob.

First Windows 11 Cumulative Update Drops!(Regarding UDP)


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2021)

The issue seem to have resolved now for me. I did not face this issue yesterday.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 19, 2021)

I am still having this issue anyone else facing this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am still having this issue anyone else facing this?


Mee too facing Steam login issues still
It's saying cannot login for 2 to 3 times then logs in

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2021)

*STEAM SALES

Halloween Sale 2021: 28th Oct – 1st Nov 2021

Autumn Sale 2021: 24th Nov – 30th Nov 2021

Winter Sale 2021: 22nd Dec – 5th Jan 2022*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2021)

Pre-purchase God of War on Steam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Pre-purchase God of War on Steam


Never pre purchase anything, except insurance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Never pre purchase anything, except insurance.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 24, 2021)

Is this normal for Epic Games Launcher keeping the GPU active?




Doesn't happen on Steam, Origin or uPlay


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 24, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Is this normal for Epic Games Launcher keeping the GPU active?
> View attachment 21210
> Doesn't happen on Steam, Origin or uPlay


is any of your epic games library game active?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Dec 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> is any of your epic games library game active?
> 
> Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


Haven't installed any games yet, new laptop. And EGL is closed, not quit but kept running in background

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2022)

Steam awards winners announced: The Steam Awards: Winners


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2022)

*www.gamingonlinux.com/2022/10/steam-deck-ui-comes-to-desktop-in-beta-to-replace-big-picture-mode/
If you are on Steam beta, just add the argument `-gamepadui` to Steam and it will launch the Steam Deck UI.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 27, 2022)

Are the game install files/folder the same across all 3rd party launchers?
Looking for a way to use/transfer the PC Game pass games folder in the steam folder. Purchased 2 games on steam that I have already installed on Game pass.
Both games are installed on a separate drive and are accessible.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 28, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Are the game install files/folder the same across all 3rd party launchers?
> Looking for a way to use/transfer the PC Game pass games folder in the steam folder. Purchased 2 games on steam that I have already installed on Game pass.
> Both games are installed on a separate drive and are accessible.


No, files are slightly different. Check if save files can be imported though.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2022)

Steam Replay is now live! Look at your Steam gaming statistics of the year
*store.steampowered.com/replay/
Have you guys checked yours?


----------



## khalil1210 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mine

*store.steampowered.com/replay/76561198357869694/2022


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2022)

Mine: *store.steampowered.com/replay/76561198026130580/2022


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## true_lies (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> **i.postimg.cc/RZfv9cJz/e7df028f-4aa1-4414-b773-284965817ade.png


Outgoing links are temporarily blocked. You might want to upload images directly for the time being.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> View attachment 22054


What's the 2nd game that didn't get a cover art?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's mine *s.team/y22/jmpccjr?l=english


----------



## Stormbringer (Jan 2, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> What's the 2nd game that didn't get a cover art?


I believe it's the Splinter Cell Blacklist. I don't know why the cover art fails to generate.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2023)

Stormbringer said:


> I believe it's the Splinter Cell Blacklist. I don't why the cover art fails to generate.


Because its cover art is in blacklist


----------

